#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-05
<jelly> lako ide
<jelly> Ja sam propustiti Miriam Omar Nkaje iz Gome, Demokratskoj Republici Kongo, tražitelj azila ovdje u Dakar, Senegal, Zapadna Afrika.  Ja sam 23 godina star lijepo jednom mlada crna afričke žene, lako ide, iskren, brižan, pristojan, skroman, pun ljubavi, smiriti.  Ja ću kao i prijaviti kroz ovaj medij za suradnju i da osigura mogućnost za ulaganje, a ne zajednički posao s vama u vašoj zemlji.
<Mmike> :) it never ends :)
<obruT> jelly: i ? jesi odgovorio ? :)
<obruT> vjerojatno su dobre pare u igri :)
<jelly> mislim da ću to ovaj put Miss
<jelly> čuvaj se kasnog kupca
<jelly> [...] mom odjelu nalazi više neaktivan račun ogroman novac vrijedan US $ 6,500,000.00 (6.000.000, 500.000 američkih dolara samo), koji pripada jednom od naših kasnih kupaca, gospodin Williams , iz Engleske.
<obruT> ijao para :) bicemo bogati :)
<Mmike> sam na novce mislish(te)
<obruT> nego na sto da mislimo :)
<obruT> pare pare pokrecu svijet...
<obruT> politiku i nogomet...
<Mmike> aggr.fx165-1.ord6(conf)#exit
<Mmike> aggr.fx165-1.ord6#wr mem
<Mmike> blje
<Mmike> ako hocu imati catchall dns za domenu, stavim * u zonefile, right?
<Mmike> recimo, * CNAME domena.com
<Mmike> (a prije toga imam domena.com. A neki.ip.broj.bla
<Mmike> a ako hocu m.domena.com da ide na drugi ip, onda taj m ide prije *, m A neki.drugi.ip.broj
<Mmike> a catchall za *.m.domena.com kad stavim: *.m CNAME m
<Mmike> to ne radi
<Mmike> sto sam sjebo?
<Mmike> hm, nista
<Mmike> radi :)
<jelly> Mmike: desnoj strana tog CNAMEa fali . ili ima domena viska, biraj
<jelly> strani*
<Mmike> jelly, di?
<ivoks> ijao, ubit cu nekoga
<dodobas> ivoks: evo mozes mene
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bome ja na antibioticima
<ivoks> ubit cu onog tko je pomislio kako je pametnije wc papir staviti u smocnicu nego li u wc
<dodobas> komentar ? http://www.markoprojekt.com/index.php?m=&p=1160
<ivoks> ok, zapamti tu cijenu
<ivoks> http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1201/
<SilverSpace> merida ne da je bolja nego turbo bolja 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je u markusevcu :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: po cemu je turbo bolja?
<ivoks> jos i xt mjenjac dobijes
<SilverSpace> jep fil deore
<SilverSpace> ful*
<ivoks> i rock shox vilicu
<SilverSpace> vilica
<SilverSpace> isto
<ivoks> http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/sr-suntour-sf-xcr-lo-vs-rockshox-dart-3-a-447789.html
<jelly> Mmike: ma standardna fora, ili "... CNAME foo.domena.hr." ili "... CNAME foo" ali ne "... CNAME foo.domena.hr"
<ivoks> zasto ne? mozda bas to hoce :D
<ivoks> foo.domena.hr.domena.hr :)
<Mmike> jelly, di to imam?
<Mmike> imam * CNAME domena.com
<jelly> <Mmike> recimo, * CNAME domena.com
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tipfeler
<Mmike> imam . na kraju :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jedino kajje u ciklusu tesko nac da imaju ono kaj bas trazis
<SilverSpace> i obavezno telefonom dogovorit prije
<Mmike> mater im jebem poreznu
<Mmike> doso novi zakon o porezu na promet nekretninama
<SilverSpace> :) kaj su sad krivi 
<Mmike> di jasno pise da NESMIJES iznajmiti niti dio nekretnine ako si oslobodjen od poreza
<Mmike> tj, smijes, al' ak to napravis onda vrati porez
<Mmike> al' to je zakon od veljace 2011te
<Mmike> a ovi sad salju rjesenja na zamolbe/zable iz 2009te/2010te i referenciraju se na taj zakon
<dodobas> SilverSpace, ivoks jos da imaju velicinu...
<SilverSpace> kaze doktor da mi se nesto cuje na plucima da bi mogla biti lagana upala pluca 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da to je pitanje njih moras obavezno zvati
<SilverSpace> moj cube su nesto poskupjeli bio je tocno 5k http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1169/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tak je frend imo 'upalu pluca', dobio 6 dana sumameda, i sad na kraju ima mononukleozu i ubijenu jetru
<dodobas> doktori++
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh ma da
<SilverSpace> ja sam dva dana dosta kasljao i izbaciva sranja iz pluca
<ivoks> upala pluca i dali ti antibiotik?
<ivoks> bez da su napravili bris ili nesto?
<ivoks> kak znaju da nije virusna upala?!
<Mmike> pitaj doktora tog
<Mmike> koji je zakljucio da je to upala pluca
<SilverSpace> ivoks: u srijedu ce tocno znati
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/girl-owned-by-bus-1816
<obruT> ijao, sve se crveni !
<obruT> (nema veze s komunizmom)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> nagios? :)
<SilverSpace> crleni je lajbek moj oj oj
<obruT> nope, kod u eclipseu :)
<Mmike> chrome je sve vece i vece smece :/
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<obruT> ma svi browseri su smece
<obruT> to je zalosna cinjenica
<SilverSpace> nesto moras koristiti
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ivoks: prst-palac dijagnostika
<jelly> jel se tako veli na rvackom rule of thumb
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly> odokativna?
<jelly> nije smiješno nego je žalosno da materinji jezik znam slabije nego engleski
<ivoks> ja nisam znao da je rule of thumb odokativno
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da je to ono, ako je indukcija u smjeru prstiju, struja ide u smjeru palca
<jelly> to je right hand rule ili nešto
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-hand_rule na ti klješća, ...
<ivoks> zanimljivo...
<Mmike> yeps, rule-of-thumb = 'od oka'
<SilverSpace> :))
<hbogner> jelly, imas sastrane link na hrvatski: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pravilo_desne_ruke
<hbogner> aha, krivo sam aj procitao
<hbogner> tebe interesiralo nesto drugo :D
<jelly> tak se prevodi a ne bivši kupac
<ivoks> moram si zakupit pravi server negdje
<ivoks> a ne ove virtualke
<jelly> koliko veliki
<ivoks> svoj bi donio
<jelly> ah
<jelly> imas iLO na njemu?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> bbl
<jelly> kaze kolega Voljatel, 12Mbps simetricno 1300kn
<Mmike> ivoks, vani uzmi, bilo kud skoro
<jelly> ali ak treba kolokaciju a ne dedicated, vani je tlaka
<jelly> jes da je dedi vani 15x jeftiniji od kolo ovdje ;-)
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj bi htio netko kolokaciju opce kod nas
<Mmike> osim ako ne radis neznam kaj pa te zakon tjera
<jelly> to je jedna stvar, mgmt je druga, ping je treca
<Mmike> mgmt?
<jelly> da možeš doć i uzet server
<Mmike> Zakaj bi to trebao/htio?
<ivoks> ne treba mi 12mbps
<ivoks> 10 je dosta :)
<ivoks> a imam frenda u xss4all, pa cu vjerojatno tamo
<ivoks> xs4all
<jelly> Mmike: hm, dobro pitanje.  Jer si paranoidan? 
<Mmike> pa, jest
<Mmike> al' dzaba ti, onda ti bolje imat svoju sistem salu
<jelly> skupo
<SilverSpace> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/17/uk-releases-ufo-files_n_927351.html
<jelly> osim ak ti je sistem sala garaza, a link jeftina 100M optika sa balkona do garaze
<Mmike> pa to velim
<Mmike> ak si paranoican
<Mmike> kaj ti znaci kaj ti je sever u zagrebu negdje?
<Mmike> kad ti i dalje netko moze doc i ukrast kaj hoce
<SilverSpace> nadzornu kameru stavis :)
<SilverSpace> gledas svoj server kak radi
<Mmike> super :)
<jelly> tak je
<SilverSpace> strimas server
<jelly> ak nema updatea kamere vise od 2 minute, skaces na skuter i juris doma
<jelly> 30 na sat!!!1
<SilverSpace> stavis tnt 
<jelly> (moze i biciklo, za ekoloski osvijestene)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne smijes
<jelly> kao onaj lik sto je minirao vlastitu vikendicu
<SilverSpace> :) da 
<SilverSpace> kupis pitbula
<SilverSpace> zavezes za server 
<Mmike> ima netko DDR2 4GB ?
<Mmike> trebam 4 plocice :/
<jelly> SilverSpace: i placam calmpitbulla da ga sece?
<SilverSpace> 2x1G
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 4x4GB
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/munin/localdomain/buntor.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> fali mi
<SilverSpace> jelly: paranoja me nikad nije prala 
<SilverSpace> gledam na to sve da ako netko ima namjeru nesto napraviti ne postoji te brave koja ga moze sprijeciti
<SilverSpace> jedino je pitanje brave kakvu stavis za amatera ili odlikasa
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj ti fali?
<jelly> ECC?
<jelly> skupo
<Mmike> ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakav ti je to stroj
<Mmike> obicno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, desktop doma
<ivoks> pa vecina je neiskoristena
<jelly> unused+cache = 3giga od 8
<jelly> meni se to cini oke
<ivoks> 6G
<ivoks> ok, ja gledam dnevni prosjek
<SilverSpace> prevladava zuta boja?
<ivoks> tamno plava = cache
<ivoks> radje si popravi konfiguraciju aplikacija, pa nemoj toliko overcomittat :)
<jelly> taj graf ima previse toga na sebi
<ivoks> s/toliko/jednom/
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> i boje su cudne
<Mmike> exec free -m
<SilverSpace> hebe ga valjda ka mu swapa 
<ivoks> bezveze mi je sto munin uvijek drugacije boja
<ivoks> ne swapa
<Mmike> da, novi munin drka to
<Mmike> s bojama, ruzne su
<ivoks> swapnuo je jednom i od onda drzi nesto u swapu
<Mmike> ivoks, virtualbox nemrem popravit :)
<ivoks> pa jebemu
<ivoks> onda tak reci
<ivoks> hoces vise VMa
<Mmike> Ae :)
<Mmike> hocu vise rama, u biti! :) 
<Mmike> iako, to ce me toliko doc da mi se vise isplati kupit i7 i 12GB DDR3
<Mmike> ili stisnut zube, jer sam pred 2-3 mjeseca kupio AMDa 6jezgrenog :/
<jelly> http://imgur.com/g5Qyr # manje boja, manje podataka
<jelly> Mmike: jel amd prima ECC memoriju
<Mmike> prima
<Mmike> al' ova ploca moja neze
<jelly> e vidis, al i7 ne
<Mmike> jelly, vise mi se svidja ovaj moj munin
<jelly> consumer Inteli su sad svi kriplani izgleda
<Mmike> al' i7 je zvjerprocesor
<Mmike> amd ovaj bas i nije
<jelly> Mmike: ma lako za softver, al iz grafova treba moci nesto iscitati a da ne polomis mozak
<jelly> ma je kuki zvijer kad nemre ni ECC drajvat ;-)
<jelly> moze on picit gigaflopse kad u bilo kom trenu moze bit flipnut
<jelly> flip-flop
<Mmike> ecc je spor :)
<jelly> ...
<jelly> ne znam, ja sam uzeo pred 6 mjeseci makinu sa VT-x i VT-d supportom pa nikak da instaliram i jednu virtualku
<jelly> i nvidiju malo za gpgpu
<jelly> i kufer
<Mmike> koju nvidiju?
<Mmike> ovaj AMD ima i vtx i vtd, al' mi virtualke trebaju testiranja radi, nemam prodaksn nikaki gore
<Mmike> a nvidiju imam 8800 al' cuda1 je to, i sve ovo novo mi ne radi na tome
<Mmike> tak da
<jelly> neku malu, GT220 umjesto
<Mmike> dzaba mi
<Mmike> UH
<Mmike> ta je par puta bolja od moje :)
<jelly> umjesto love za instalaciju Debiana ;-)
<jelly> tak da sad mogu gledati jedno 5-6 hd filmova istovremeno, za razliku od prethodnog thinkpada koji je jedva mogao 720p
<Mmike> fish
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> go
<Mmike> moj stari centrino nemre HD
<jelly> mozda sa CoreAVC i da pogasis sve ostale procese (pogotovo browser i gnome/kde)
<jelly> al vise se potrosi vremena i truda natjeravajuci 5-6 godina stari hardver da radi, nego da se odradi posao i kupi nova kanta
<Mmike> http://zdravkomamic.com/
<Mmike> zrav k'o mamic
<Mmike> jelly, stoji
<Mmike> jelly, al' kad za ovaj imam i dock i sve i tak mi fino radi...
<Mmike> cekam sad da si kupim neki UltraThinkpad
<Mmike> pa cemo onda ovo nesto drugo s time
<jelly> kolko imas rama u thinkpadu
<jelly> meni stoji 2x2GB u starom za nis
<Mmike> U R62 imam 4, a u ovom na kojem gledam filmove imam gigu
<jelly> Z60m, DDR2-800 ili 1066, ne znam
<Mmike> r62 sam nosio na more, ima presuper tastaturu
<jelly> ae
<Mmike> al' onaj centrino za filmove, display mu je vec otisao, 2 ventilatora sam mijenjao, tak da brijem da nece dugo jos
<SilverSpace> kukuriku i kukulele
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> meni je otisla tastatura na thinkpadu, ili zice ili kontroler
<jelly> sad sluzi kao raid kontroler za vanjski backup
<ivoks> cujem da je kosarka napeta
<SaKiKnin> kosarka se odselila
<ivoks> pa kad izgube od makedonije i bih, sta im reci
<ivoks> Draper je promašio tri poena za poen zaostatka, a Zisis je zabio tri od četiri slobodna bacanja
<ivoks> tri od 4 slobodna?
<SilverSpace> hebes kosarku 
<SilverSpace> treba sve to razjuriti
<ivoks> mislis repku
<SilverSpace> ma ne 
<SilverSpace> kretene u savezu
<ivoks> svi nasi savezi su takvi
<ivoks> od vecih sportova, samo je vaterpolo savez dozivio promjene
<ivoks> kosarka, rukomet, nogomet, sve isti ljudi
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> rukomet bar ima rezultata
<ivoks> slucajno :)
<SilverSpace> nije slucajno
<SilverSpace> ima se znanja u rukometu
<SilverSpace> iskustva
<ivoks> http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20863-single-molecule-is-tiniest-electric-motor-ever.html
<SilverSpace> kuzis imamo dva najbolja europska igraca mlada a ovi kreteni im ne daju sanse 
<ivoks> ode i meego
<SilverSpace> - Ispričavam se hrvatskoj javnosti u ime svih nas - izjavio je 'Pop' dodavši kako će se ubuduće trebati raditi bolja selekcija igrača.
<SilverSpace> taj nije ni trebao ic
<ivoks> blesava nokia
<ivoks> roknula >5% danas
<SilverSpace> zasto sad
<SilverSpace> sve ih shebo android
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/sef-khl-a-obecao-da-ce-medvescaku-pronaci-velikog-sponzora-clanak-323880
<ivoks> hm... zato kaj je danas sve palo :)
<ivoks> eh, otom potom
<SilverSpace> zasto ovi  spd_ovci uvijek govore sa gorcinom na licu :)
<ivoks> svi govore s gorcinom na linuc
<ivoks> licu
<ivoks> problem s SDP-om je Milanovic
<ivoks> da ga nemaju, vec bi bili na vlasti
<SilverSpace> eh ne vidim sa kime 
<Neuromanx> moram se ja u politiku ubaciti...
<Neuromanx> prva stvar bi mi bila ukidanje hrt pretplate
<Neuromanx> i privatizacija hrt-a
<Neuromanx> a bome i ukidanje nameta na cdove i dvdove
<nvucinic> e obruT 
<nvucinic> si tu ?
<SilverSpace> Neuromanx: eh odmah si krenuo krivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odmah na pretsjednika
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanx> pa ok gubim glasove onih 10 000 koji zive od hrt-a
<Neuromanx> i glas paopla sfecija
<SilverSpace> 90% ljudi ni neznaju za namete cd
<SilverSpace>  dvd 
<SaKiKnin> koliki je namet na cd odnosno dvd
<SaKiKnin> 0.5 kn
<SaKiKnin> ?
<SaKiKnin> SilverSpace: 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma :)
<SilverSpace> eto neznam ni ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<SaKiKnin> ha ha
<SaKiKnin> zar im pdv nije dovoljan
<SaKiKnin> ja sam otkacio i t com i optimu, aircravk-ng is my friend
<SaKiKnin> :)
<SilverSpace> eh dok jos imas wep
<SilverSpace> zakljucavanja 
<SaKiKnin> a ima ih dosto jos
<SilverSpace> sve manje i manje 
<SaKiKnin> to se slazem
<SilverSpace> kod mene ostao samo jedan
<SilverSpace> i jedan otvoreni
<SaKiKnin> ali ja sam u provinciji
<SilverSpace> od dvadesetak
<SaKiKnin> kazes ljudi su omudrili
<SaKiKnin> he
<SaKiKnin> pa i wpa se može probiti
<jelly-home> mislio sam ostaviti free wifi upravo da podjebavam takve :-)
<SilverSpace> naucit ce bez brige na tezi nacin
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: uzeo si mi misli :)
<jelly-home> upside-downternet i slicno
<jelly-home> SSID: Besplatno*        [*] bw limit 2kbps
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> sta ce ti vise od jednog paketa na sekundu
<SaKiKnin> genijalno
<SilverSpace> i onda malo prckas po njihovim racunalima :)
<jelly-home> zato to i nije zazivjelo, kad cijeli dan prckam po racunalima, kome se da jos i doma
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> mogu se filmovi rentati na novom makretu
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> obruT: di si trebas gledat nettv
<ivoks> http://bruins.nhl.com/club/calendar.htm?date=10/01/2011
<ivoks> hihihi
<ivoks> 6.10. ce netko na tekmu :D
<ivoks> flyers - bruins
<ivoks> i idem u dresu medvescaka :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/page/2011/02/21/0519006.html
<hbogner> lool
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-06
<SaKiKnin> insomnija
<ivoks> zijev
<MmikeMRMA> krmelj
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<Mmike> Desi spejs
 * Mmike si je pocistio inbbox
<Mmike> imam samo 8 mailova, po kojima moram nesto napraviti
<Mmike> i onda - gotovo
<dodobas> Mmike: do kraja zivota ? :)
<Mmike> mosh si mislit :))))))
<Mmike> Ne, ovo je stari klijent za kojeg jos radim neke stvari, al' sam do sad radio odokativno, a od danas fino pisem svaku pizdarijicu
<Mmike> jer nisu htjeli da pausalno radim 30ak sati mjesecno za 3-4k kuna, pa sad neka im bude 
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> nemoj zaboraviti naplatiti minute potrosne na citanje maila
<Mmike> dogovor je od 12.9, ovaj tjedan jos radim for free
<dodobas> aha, od 12.9 nemas vise posla :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radis vidim 
<Mmike> pa cuj
<Mmike> treba
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> nebi ja da ne moram
<Mmike> http://montaraventures.com/pix/geekhumor.jpg
<SilverSpace> Vrijednost nije moguće preuzeti. (Unauthorized: ('unauthorized', 'Authentication required.'))
<SilverSpace> tko je tu lud a uredno ubuntu one napravio sinhronizaciju
<dodobas> Mmike: heeh
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako mi napajanje popizdi cim mi stroj pocne ozbiljno nesto raditi :)
<jelly> ili daj pare za napajanje, ili za komponente za 6 mjeseci
<jelly> ili otvori i mijenjaj kondenzatore (ak je staro)
<Mmike> mislim da cu kupiti novo napajanje
<Mmike> s vise vata
<ivoks> novi stroj
<Mmike> Ma, napajanje prvo, novi stroj ce tam pred ljeto negdje...
<Mmike> Memoriju, inace, nisam nasao :/
<ivoks> jelly: sta si bio rekao, 160kn? :)
<ivoks> jelly: za kolokaciju :)
<ivoks> a koliko je u iskonu?
<ivoks> http://www.pondi.hr/kolokacija/index.php
<ivoks> cek, 6000kn za 1mbps na mjesec?
<ivoks> hahahahahahaha
<ivoks> 17:26 < jelly> kaze kolega Voljatel, 12Mbps simetricno 1300kn
<bruno> poydrav ekipa
<Guest46831> nadam se da ima nekog ovdje treba mi pomo', radi se o nekom grub erroru koji ne pronalayi boot sektor na particiji ili tako nekako
<Guest46831> pi[em sa live cd/a pa mi tipkovnica ne radi najbolje tj slova su malo pobrkana no nadam se da cete skuyit smisao
<Guest46831> trebao bi popraviti to Error: no such device, grub rescue
<Guest46831> evo pastebin http://pastebin.com/Vv7eCsVe
<Guest46831> mislim da sam prilikom instalacije pogrije[io [to sam &boot particiju stavio na sdb7, molim pomoc
<ivoks> jao, koji buckuris :)
<ivoks> dakle, windows na prvom disku, ubuntu na drugom
<ivoks> boot loader na prvom disku
<Guest46831> a ynam, boot loader je na drugom disku
<Guest46831> nije li
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> na prvom disku je
<ivoks> => Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks at sector
<Guest46831> kako da to popravim
<ivoks> pa ne treba tu nista popravljati
<ivoks> butas s prvog diska
<Guest46831> jesam i iybaci mi taj eror a sa drugog diska ne \eli bootat
<ivoks> grub.cfg izgleda ok
<Guest46831> a prilikom instalacije sam namjestio particiju boot na sdb7 tj na drugi hard baci pogled u dokumentu pi[e da je tamo grub
<ivoks> koji error? no such device?
<Guest46831> dap
<ivoks> sdb1 ti je /
<ivoks> sdb7 je /boot
<ivoks> sda1 je windows
<Guest46831> nemam instaliran windows ve' samo hard ntfs particija ya neke podatke
<Guest46831> kako bi mogao to rijesit
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jesi nesto radio s diskom nakon instalacije?
<Guest46831> jel moguce instalirat grub negdje dalje i ovu particiju obrisat, bi li onda boota normalno
<Guest46831> nisam upravo instalirano
<ivoks> grub se instalira u MBR diska, dakle, to nije particija
<ivoks> kada se bios buta s diska, on cita taj MBR
<Guest46831> ya[ sma ga ja onda stavio na /boot
<ivoks> a grub u MBR-u zna procitati ostatak diska i naci svoju konfiguraciju
<Guest46831> mislim zasto postoji ta opcija
<ivoks> nisi shvatio
<Guest46831> shvatio
<ivoks> ponovno, citaj i ne komentiraj :)
<ivoks> grub se instalira u MBR
<Guest46831> nego kako da ovo popravim
<ivoks> njegova konfiguracija moze biti bilo gdje
<ivoks> jesi ti siguran da ti se sustav ne buta sa ovog drugog diska?
<Guest46831> probao sam bootat sa oba dva
<ivoks> aha, rekao si da ne zeli s drugog
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> nisi grub instalirao u MBR, vec u /dev/sdb7
<ivoks> sorry, tek sam sad polovio
<Guest46831> da nayalost
<Guest46831> sam tako napravio
<ivoks> i sad si u live cdu?
<Guest46831> da
<ivoks> ok, otvori si terminal
<Guest46831> jesam
<ivoks> jel se kuzis kaj u linux ili ne bas?
<Guest46831> a kuyim osnove neke
<ivoks> kad pitam jel ti mountana particija, znas li to pogledati? :)
<Guest46831> pa pokaze se na desktopu
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sudo -i
<Guest46831> ok
<ivoks> mount | grep sdb1
<Guest46831> ok
<ivoks> oh, gle...
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest46831> thx idem probat
<Guest46831> jos malo pa instalirano, bum se javio nakon prvog reboot-a
<Guest46831> hvala
<ivoks> u biti fora aplikacija
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> fakat guba!
<brunoZG> evo ga, works like a charm
<brunoZG> :D :D sad boot napokon valja
<brunoZG> hvala puno!
<ivoks> ma da?
<ivoks> i to s onim 'recommended repair'?
<brunoZG> da
<brunoZG> :)
<ivoks> nelose
<brunoZG> tj u toku instalacije je napravio repair i tražio reboot
<ivoks> 'trimer za brokulu s dodatnim nastavkom za cvjetacu'
<ivoks> pa tko pise te crtice?
<ivoks> pa da, moras rebootat u sustav :)
<brunoZG> puno hvala :) c ya
<ivoks> pih, ostajem ja na linodeu
<ivoks> imam promet od 400GB
<Mmike> taj linode opce nije tak los
<Mmike> iako ima jefinijih sad s vise bendvita
<Mmike> al' ovi su tolko ok da mi se neda opce gledat drugo
<ivoks> meni su super, moram priznat
<ivoks> malo jesu vece latencije, al nije to tako strasno
<Mmike> Yeps
<ivoks> morao bi samo malo vise prostora uzeti :)
<Mmike> i kaj je najbolje, kaj god sam pitao, u 15 minuta dobio odgovor
<Mmike> da, prostor im je skup
<Mmike> ak dodje do toga da ce mi trebati jos
<Mmike> onda uzimam svoju kistru i selim ju u neki managed hosting
<ivoks> kolokaciju mislis?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> tj, da
<Mmike> al' ne nosim svoj server, tipa, da sam ga ja kupio i slozio
<Mmike> nego dodjem u hosting firmu i kazem 'tolko rama, tolki proc, tolko diska'
<Mmike> i sloze mi stroj
<Mmike> i garantiraju uptime
<Mmike> i imaju svo cudo monitoringa gore
<Mmike> i bmkl
<jelly> lijepi?
<Mmike> ova firma za koju radim trenutno ima isto managed hosting, al' su im serveri od 350 dolara mjesecno, na gore :) + bandwith :)
<Mmike> jelly, lagani :)
<ivoks> ma znam to...
<jelly> linode je xen?
<jelly> http://prgmr.com/xen/
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jelly: pa ovo je skuplje od linodea
<jelly> pa je al ima ascii art
<ivoks> ah, a mozda i nije
<jelly> i ima maje maje instance
<ivoks> ma ja cu si samo podebljati svoj linode
<jelly> pa onda si ga podebljaj
<civija> ivoks: koji linode imas?
<Mmike> rar je super al' je spor
<ivoks> 1024
<ivoks> ma ni ne treba mi bolje
<ivoks> 12MB/s
<ivoks> ma super je
<civija> i ne naplacuje se incoming traffic :)
<ivoks> ne?
<Mmike> nisam bas sigurnan, civija
<ivoks> http://blog.linode.com/2011/09/01/linode-reduces-transfer-pricing/
<ivoks> je, istina je :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fino! :)
<Mmike> fino fino :)
<civija> odlicno za leechere :)
<ivoks> da maknem ove dinamovce
<ivoks>  apt-get purge bbb.*
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5hNZmxHcCq0#!
<SilverSpace> ides koji kroki http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/filipini-ulovili-krokodila-tezeg-od-jedne-tone.html
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBVuvIPe0tc&feature=related
<SilverSpace> jos uporno pokusava upravljat
<ivoks> a to je rekacija
<ivoks> mislim da nije ni razmisljao
<ivoks> uh...
<nvucinic> obruT: pingx2
<Mmike> nevjerojatno kako android nekad kuzi nasa slova, nekad ne
<obruT> nvucinic: tu sam :)
<Mmike> imam frenda koji se preziva Å¡poljar
<Mmike> i u imeniku je sa Å¡
<Mmike> medjutim kad trazim, nece ga nac :)
<nvucinic> obruT: pvt 
<ivoks> Mmike: a za nekog drugog hoce?
<Mmike> ne, opce mi to Sh ne nalazi
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi siguran da taj drugi nema nikakvu drugu referencu bez naseg znaka (npr, facebook, twitter, itd..)
<Mmike> Taj konkretno nema
<Mmike> recimo, imam drugog frenda, Železnjak
<Mmike> kad krenem Z pisati, odmah mi prepozna i Ž
<ivoks> ne nego z u zeleznjak
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> Saša, to pak prepozna
<ivoks> haha USP pred bankrotom
<ivoks> USPS
<jelly> švašta
<jelly> a tek kad budeš dodao Crnogorca sa mekim ś
<Mmike> locking preko NFSa iz PHPa
<Mmike> di ces bolje
<tparcina> Ne mogu pokrenuti bind9. /var/log/messages datoteku nemam.
<tparcina> Gdje provjeriti zašto se bind9 ne starta?
<ivoks> zasto trazis /var/log/messages? :)
<Mmike> /var/log/named ?
<ivoks> na debian, ubuntu i slicnim sustavima je /var/log/syslog vec, pa, otkad ja znam za debian :)
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<tparcina> ivoks: Pa pretpostavljao sam da tamo idu poruke o greškama.
<ivoks> pa krivo pretpostavljas
<Mmike> ja isto uvijek gledam /var/log/messages
<Mmike> tamo je sve
<Mmike> u syslogu nekad nije
<tparcina> Mmike: Nemam ni /var/log/named :(
<ivoks> Mmike: buncas
<Mmike> tparcina, a vidi onda konfiguraciju binda
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno :)
<ivoks> ls: cannot access /var/log/messages: Nema takve datoteke ili direktorija
<Mmike> kad imas potrgan ubuntu
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ tail -1 /var/log/messages
<Mmike> Sep  6 14:42:22 buntor pulseaudio[3177]: ratelimit.c: 355 events suppressed
<ivoks> onda si ukljucio 'catch-all' u rsyslogu :)
<tparcina> Evo, imam /var/log/syslog i tamo imaju neke poruke o bindu. 
<tparcina> Idem provjeriri Å¡to je s tim.
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam ja, ubuntu to sam napravi
<tparcina> Hvala na odgovorima!
<jelly> Mmike: pulse i meni to baca
<Mmike> ne uzbujujem se previse oko toga
<Mmike> pulseaudio je i tako jadan sav
<Mmike> al' bar radi
<Mmike> nekako :)
<ivoks> to su neki stariji ubuntui
<Mmike> hm, ovaj doduse je, taj je od 6.10 upgradeiran
<Mmike> al' ovi noviji isto to imaju
<Mmike> cek bas da vidim
<Mmike> yeps, i novi debian/ubuntu ima var/log/mesages i pise unutra veselo
<Mmike> dah, kufer
<Mmike> ovo je 10.04 LTS
<Mmike> nemam blizu nigdje 11.04
<ivoks> uglavnom, syslogd je namjesten da pise u /var/log/syslog
<ivoks> u /var/log/messages idu samo neke, nebitne, stvari
<ivoks> nebitne u smislu ne kriticne
<Mmike> ako vam netko ikad zeli prodati kayako
<Mmike> kao super ticketing sustav
<Mmike> samo glatko odbijte
<Mmike> lose, prelose
<ivoks> sto smo to ucinili
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/Wolf_distr.gif
<ivoks> a za tu se vrstu smatra da je najmanje ugrozena izumiranjem
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> vuk
<ivoks> crveno gdje je zivio
<ivoks> zeleno gdje jos uvijek zivi
<SilverSpace> http://nasmijse.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/plavuse.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.merchandisemania.co.uk/promotional-product/computer-items/3342/credit-card-style-usb-flash-drive.html
<Mmike> Please, cronjobs for hornygayvideos.com are not working! I need to have the running ASAP!
<Mmike> Jebote sajt, bolje da ti ne radi!
<Neuromanc> :)))))))))))))
<ivoks> sad cemo to u topic
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jGaio87u3A&feature=share
<Mmike> predobro
<ivoks> The rendering ended up taking 6 months on my three computers
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> nisam jedini koji baca cpu time :)
<ivoks> trosite struju bezveze
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> bas bezveze
<Mmike> i tako ce kraj svijeta skoro, tko je trosio, trosio je
<dodobas> tako je, ide globalni reset uskoro :)
<SilverSpace> jos 37 dana
<ivoks> Sutra će na konferenciji za novinare biti službeno predstavljen Dinamov novi sponzor – Konzum
<SilverSpace> Slovenski tajni agenti mrtvi-pijani!
<ivoks> planking is soooo 1/4 of 2011:)
<Mmike> sam vam rekao kako je Matrix2 i Matrix3 drek
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> ne, daj ponovi
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> :P :)
<jelly> Matrix čega?  Svak zna da Matrix nema nastavaka.
<ivoks> matrix od batmana
<Mmike> jelly, true :)
<ivoks> http://yfrog.com/184c2p
<ivoks> evo, pa sad nek mi kaze da su ljudi bili normalni u srednjem vijeku
<ivoks> svi znamo da je u rimskom carstvu cesta radjena po suvremenijim principima nego li u srednjem vijeku
<ivoks> al pazi koliko ljudska glupost ide daleko
<ivoks> u rimsko doba, zastita od trudnoce je bio kozji mjehur
<ivoks> ok, nije neki gust, ali sigurno je sluzio svrsi :)
<ivoks> u srednjem vijeku, zene su vezale testise lasica za bedro
<ivoks> kao, to ce pomoci
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lako je sad bit pametan :)
<ivoks> al i prije njih su bili pametniji
<ivoks> u kini su pili zivu :)
<ivoks> jel zna netko neki pametan nacin kako markirati mailove koje salje odredjeni forum
<ivoks> npr... ako imam 10 foruma na istom serveru
<ivoks> kako cu znati od koga je koji mail
<Mmike> dignes vise MTAova, za svaki forum po jedan! :)
<ivoks> bilo bi lijepo kad bi php ubacio x-sender ili nesto
<ivoks> mail() podrzava ubacivanje headera
<ivoks> al to znaci da je to na developeru da ga ubaci
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> mail.add_x_header bool
<ivoks> Add X-PHP-Originating-Script that will include UID of the script followed by the filename.
<ivoks> Available since PHP 5.3.0.
<ivoks> darn
<ivoks> nije idealno jer napise i path
<ivoks> al posluzilo bi svrsi
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nakon-prometne-nesrece-radleri-zavrsili-na-cesti/971504/
<jelly> kakva steta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tv mi ne prepoznaje usb ako je formatiran ntfs 
<ivoks> normalno
<ivoks> to je coca cola skrivila nesrecu 100%
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bosanac ce sad raditi dozivotno da otplati pivo
<SilverSpace> sto je razbio
<ivoks> nec
<ivoks> coca cola mu je platila dovoljno
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> ti radleri su takva govna
<Mmike> od cuge
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ma sad je to in pa su se svi eto zapalilo
<obruT> zapalili
<ivoks> pa cuj...
<Mmike> od svih tih novih stvari najvise me odusevio psenicni pan
<Mmike> bas je dobar
<ivoks> a i radler im je dobar\
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> iako, nisam probao taj
<Mmike> server ima problem
<Mmike> iowait je ogroman i load average je oko 800
<Mmike> sto kolega sysadmin napravi? Pa poveca MaxClients u apachetu!
<ivoks> a sto ces ti napraviti?
<Mmike> iskreno, nemam pojma
<Mmike> stavit mu to sve na CDN
<Mmike> lik inzistira na apachetu
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> a ima kistru koja nemre to
<ivoks> pa mozda nije apache kriv
<Mmike> nije, diskovi su krivi, previse toga se servira
<Mmike> jednostavno, nemre
<ivoks> kazes, navala na gay stranice
<ivoks> smanji broj konekcija koje apache moze primiti
<ivoks> stroj ne moze toliko konekcija i to je to
<ivoks> ili ce imati manji broj zadovoljnih korisnika ili veliki broj nezadovoljnih
<ivoks> jel ima rama taj stroj?
<ivoks> jel sadrzaj staticki?
<ivoks> jao, pojeo sam 900ml sladoleda
<ivoks> neka... danas sam jos u stanju ljencarenja... a sutra udarnicki
<Mmike> ivoks, 24 gige, al' sadrzaja koji se servira ima oko 2 tere
<Mmike> i to je jutros upalio
<Mmike> inace stroj moze cuda, al' phpichi mali, a ne gomila videja i neznam cega sve ne
<ivoks> pa dobro... sigurno nije sve jednako popularno
<Mmike> eto ide na CDN
<Mmike> tko ga kaki
<ivoks> mozes cachirati nesto u ram
<ivoks> osim ako nije veliko
<Mmike> znal' netko birtiju u zagrebu di toce psenicni pan?
<ivoks> u biti, necu savjetovati jer ne znam kako server radi
<Mmike> ivoks, ma jok, hrpa pornjave, a ovi su neumorni (drkdzije, jel)
<ivoks> Mmike: konzum
<Mmike> ivoks, dobra neka birtija :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa tamo ih toce najjeftinije, samo doneses praznu bocu
<Mmike> ili jos bolje, otvorim usta :)
<ivoks> google ads
<ivoks> dok sam vrtio google ads, posjeta na stranicu 30-50
<ivoks> zavrsila kampanja, posjeta na stranicu 5-10
<ivoks> od pocetka 4. do kraja 8. mjeseca, kampanja me kostala 6000kn
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> zdravo
<chaky> drac0_: flesha li se sto u zadnje vrijeme?
<drac0_> chaky, samo po miui pilim :)
<drac0_> mozda uzmem lg optimus 2x
<drac0_> imam sansu dobiti ga u pol cijene
<drac0_> pa na i to roknem miui :D
<drac0_> onda prodam sve i pikenem sgs2 cim portaju miui heheheeee
<drac0_> chaky, si vidio htc evo 3d u vip ponudi :)
<chaky> :))))))))))))))))))))))
<drac0_> http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3860
<chaky> vidio sam da su ga ponudili, ali jos nisam uzivo
<drac0_> zesca cigla od moba :D
<chaky> ma pored 16gb interne memorije na sgs2, vise me nista drugo ne zanima. Osim sto HTC ima daleko bolji dizajn.
<drac0_> meni je recimo interesantan podatak koliko te ozraci samsung
<drac0_> ili bilo koje plasticno kuciste :D
<drac0_> 4x vise nego recimo htc
<chaky> ooo? Nisam znao to.
<drac0_> usporedi si na gsmarena.com
<chaky> budem pogledao
<chaky> ma pored svih zracenja ostalih uredjaja okolo...
<drac0_> ma jasno, al opet :)
<chaky> nema toga podatka za HTC EVO ili Sensation, ima za Samsung, 0.36 W/kg
<chaky> zapravo, 0.34
<drac0_> nema za sve da
<drac0_> danas bas malo gledao
<drac0_> usporedjivao samsung, lg, motorola, htc
<drac0_> kako koji, neki ubijaju lol :D
<chaky> sve je to u granicama "normale" :)
<chaky> uostalom, ja ne visim na mobu. Ako imam obaviti duzi razgovor, onda koristim slusalice
<drac0_> ideed ;)
<drac0_> *indeed
<chaky> znaci, optimus 2x
<drac0_> mozda
<drac0_> arm9 me privlaci
<drac0_> odnosno tegra2 :)
<drac0_> a i 4" mi je taman
<drac0_> to mi je neka usability granica
<drac0_> iako sgs2 i ona ekrancina i memorija
<drac0_> vidjet cemo
<drac0_> budem uzeo optimus cisto da vidim jel to pri cemu :)
<chaky> mobiteli postaju sve veci i veci, eno Samsung izbacio 5.3"
<drac0_> ma uzas
<drac0_> fuckin tablet :D
<chaky> e
<drac0_> a sgs2 remake na 4.5"
<drac0_> koma
<drac0_> i 4.3 je too much
<chaky> da, americka verzija
<ivoks> kakve su to gluposti, 3d zaslon
<jelly-home> sta nece sve porno industrija izmislit
<ivoks> Ultimately, we've come to think of the EVO 3D as a Sensation with a lesser camera, cheaper materials, worse battery life, and without the ability to roam worldwide. But hey, it's got 3D and the best dedicated two-stage camera button that's ever graced a phone. That's gotta be worth something, right?
<SilverSpace> vece
<ivoks> rijec je o - http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/06/htcevo3dreviewlead06.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0_: 5.3 je taman :)
<brunoZG> pozdrav ljudi ^^ evo mene, uglavnom imam pitanje isplati li se preci na gnome3 ili je bolje ostat na unity-u?
<jelly-home> probaj pa vidi sto ti se svidja
<brunoZG> uglavnom kažu da ako instaliram gnome 3 da se ne mogu vratit na unity
<dodobas> brunoZG: instaliraj awesome-wm i ulozi 2 dana u njega... nikad vise neces niti pomisljati na gnome kde i slicna sranja
<brunoZG> kaj je to?
<dodobas> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<jelly-home> a ne dwm?
<dodobas> a cuj... moze i dwm i wmii... 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-07
<tparcina> Ne znam koju si to "mašineriju" vidio kod njih, ali možda bi i mi mogli nešto slično nabaviti.
<tparcina> Ups, kriva grupa.
<MmikeMRMA> Dzeli!
<Mmike> Jedan od gusteva rada s racunalima mi je tipkanje po tastaturi :0
<Mmike> Uvijek mi je to bilo super :0
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<obruT> Mmike: pogotovo na onim starim klikalicama :)
<Mmike> e, da :)
<Mmike> IBMice one
<Mmike> doduse, te sam prestao koristiti dok sam jos sa starcima zivio, pa se sestra u susjednoj sobi bunila da pre jako lupam :)
<obruT> ja si razmisljam nabavit odnekud kakvu, ali isto, zivim s curom u malom stanu, sve je "jedna soba", popizdila bi
<dodobas> obruT: vidi ljepote http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1206/
<dodobas> jos ga dobio po povoljnoj cijeni
<obruT> evo, vec me zivcira nesto u tom shopu, "Razina opreme: DEORE XT"
<obruT> a samo mjenjac XT
<obruT> mrzim to kod trgovaca
<obruT> odnosno samo straznji mjenjac doticni
<dodobas> obruT: a cjepidlacis
<obruT> bice dobar biciklic za tu namjenu, iako ne znam sta ce diskovi na trekking biciklu :)
<dodobas> diskovi su tu zato sto ne podnosim izgrebane obruce
<dodobas> :D
<obruT> ih, ja svoje ganjam vec 8 godina i jos su ok :)
<dodobas> e a lagan je....
<obruT> ti trekkinzi su bas fora biciklici, univerzalni ako ne mislis picit po nekim divljim stazicama i blatu
<obruT> kad malo bolje pogledas, vecina ekipe koju vidis na bajkovima bi trebali trekkinge vozit, a ne traktore (mtb)
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> k'o ja :)
<Mmike> ja imam MTB, a u biti mi opce ne treba :)
<Mmike> taj ima isto suspenzabilnu vilicu prednju, dodobas ?
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> i u sicu... double suspension :)
<jelly-home> i cijenu, uf
<Mmike> kak mislis, i u sicu?
<Mmike> dodobas, kad ces ic djir napravit da se vozimo skupa malcice?
<dodobas> Mmike: hmm
<dodobas> mogao bih biti ovih dana negdje oko jaruna
<dodobas> ovisi o braticu, da li se jos bavi varenjem aluminija
<dodobas> uh... gledao sam malo sto se nudi od ciklokompjutera...
<dodobas> mozes takve techy stvari kupiti
<dodobas> ali skupo...
<dodobas> kadenca, hrm, alimetar, pc-interfae samo 1450kn
<dodobas> ili nesto od polara... ona modularna serija X 
<dodobas> kupis sat i dodatke... brzina, HRM, kadenca, GPS, ....
<Mmike> kak mjeri kadencu?
<dodobas> 3500kn
<Mmike> meces senzore na pedale?
<Mmike> auh
<dodobas> da
<Mmike> ne treba mi to
<Mmike> meni dosta samo brzinomjer
<Mmike> i to bi radije mehanicki nego digitalni :)
<dodobas> meni je fora kad mozes izvuci podatke
<Mmike> istina :)
<Mmike> i grafice raditi poslije :)
<dodobas> samo eto.. u RH nista ispod 1450...
<Mmike> dodobas,  ma hocu probat/vidjet tvoj bajk, i hocu vidjet taj sic, i to sve
<Mmike> jer bih svoj bajk ostavio curi, samo bih maknuo gume koje imam i stavio neke okruglije
<Mmike> a sebi uzeo veci bajk
<obruT> ako imas zelju imalo bolje vozit bajk i ako si zelis poboljsati tehniku pedaliranja, kadenca ti je dosta bitna stvar
<dodobas> u dsg-u ima HRM i kadenca za 880
<dodobas> ali nema interfacea... odnosno mora se dokupiti modul...
<dodobas> koji tesko da imaju
<dodobas> http://is.gd/22n2Ew
<obruT> kod Alesa se da naci stvari na popustima, a kad dobis povrat poreza, super prodjes
<dodobas> Alesa?
<obruT> evo jos uvijek imaju polare na snizenju
<obruT> ja kupio cs500cad
<obruT> Ales - http://www.maraton.si/
<obruT> zapicis biciklom do tamo...
<obruT> ja sam si ovo uzeo: http://www.maraton.si/cms/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_new.tpl&product_id=2533&category_id=98&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53
<obruT> uz povrat poreza, super investicija
<dodobas> ok.. ali to je opet oko 1500kn
<dodobas> jos carina...
<obruT> kakva carina :)
<Mmike> 'zapicis biciklom do tamo'
<Mmike> obruT, ti si neka druga klasa
<Mmike> skroz ;)
<dodobas> onda mogu kupiti i Trelock BB 4000 Compatition
<obruT> mi uredno idemo tamo s bajkovima, nisu brezice daleko
<dodobas> za 1450
<Mmike> obruT, kojim putem ides?
<Mmike> prek skele one i to?
<Mmike> ja kad idem autom treba mi dobrih pol sata, al' ok, izbjegavam autoput
<obruT> mi obicno radimo kruznu turu, preko Harmice do tamo, nazad preko Bregane
<calmpitbull> ok uzmem tar file otvorim upalim ./configure radi i onda nis
<calmpitbull> kako sa install-sh
<calmpitbull> kaj god napravim nista
<calmpitbull> nema ni read file-a da procitam
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> obruT, imas neki tracklog da vidim?
<obruT> ja nemam, mozda ima frend... cek da provjerim
<obruT> cini se da nema, ali mogu nacrtat, to zacas :)
<ivoks> a jeb... ti drzavu
<ivoks> brijem da je min. financija bankrotiralo
<obruT> Mmike: evo moja tipicna ruta do Brezica i nazad: http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/routes/bike/brezice.kml
<obruT> 70-tak km, sve ravno, da nema semafora i prometa, odradis za 2h :)
<obruT> bilo se jucer u dvorani, manje se penjalo, vise se gledalo tete i tako to...
<obruT> krivi kanal :)
<nvucinic> lol
<Mmike> ivoks, ? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa poceli su mi prijetiti blokadom racuna zbog par tisuca kuna, za koje nisam ni znao da sam duzan
<Mmike> obruT, heh. Meni za 40km treba 2-3 sata, sa stajanjima od po 10-15 minuta jedno dvaput
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si dobio od porezne papir? Ja bas idem danas tamo, cekam da prodje pauza, mislim da sam i ja najebao.
<ivoks> Mmike: a cujem da ne zele platiti neke najjednostavnije poslove, vec daju 'vec placenima' da to odrade, iako im to nije posao
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ne znam jesam li dobio, na moru sam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kak znas onda da ti prijete?
<Mmike> blokadom racuna
<ivoks> Mmike: neces vjerovat...
<Mmike> nazvalo te? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: zvala baba doma i ispricala mojim ukucanima situaciju i da mi jave
<ivoks> ono, mogao bi ih i tuzit :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> cak nije ni pokusala zvati broj od firme
<Mmike> lol lol lol :)
<Mmike> cek, tebi k'o privatnoj osobi prijete blokadom racuna?
<Mmike> ili blokadom racuna firme?
<ivoks> obrtniku
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa sta se cudis
<Mmike> mislim, obrt
<Mmike> to tako ide
<Mmike> btw, kaj nemas ti d.o.o.?
<Mmike> tj, kaj nisi init preregistrirao u doo?
<ivoks> pa nemaju sta oni okolo pricati ljudima koliko sam ja duzan :)
<ivoks> nisam jos
<Mmike> to je istina
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> uspio sam nagovoriti vipnet da mi racune ne salje na @vip.hr adresu, nego na moj mail
<Mmike> milina!
<Mmike> mi-li-na!
<ivoks> privatni ili poslovni?
<Mmike> poslovni
<Mmike> kao, moralo se slat na @vip.hr
<Mmike> jer eto mora se
<Mmike> a na @vip.hr nemaju ssl za spajanje, nemaju nista
<Mmike> reko, fak ju, necu 
<Mmike> kao, jebiga, nemoze
<Mmike> i reko, ok, nemoze, tko vas jebe
<Mmike> i ovo ljeto zovem vip, reko, dobio sam SMSopomenu, al' nisam dobio racun jer sam na moru a saljete mi ga na @vip.hr a tamo ne zelim citati jer nesigurnoovoono, veli zena, pa zasto ne trazite da vam saljemo na vas mail, koji imate prijavljen kao 'glavni' mail
<Mmike> reko, rekli su mi da to ne moze
<Mmike> ma jooooooj, veli ona, ma tko vam je to rekoa
<Mmike> rekao :)
<Mmike> i tak :)
<ivoks> pa nisam to znao da se moze
<ivoks> to cu i ja traziti
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://cae-udba.net/page3/page3.html
<ivoks> koja bagra
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, cini se da se moze. Postom dobijes samo racun i uplatnicu, dakako, al' specke poziva i to ti dodje mailom u PDFu
<Mmike> koja je razilka izmedju actimeo i timeo opcija pri nfs-mountanju?
<Mmike> ok, naso
<Mmike> actimeo je 'shortcut' za hrpu acopcija
<Mmike> ac = attribute cache
<obruT> divljak: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/105614770
<ivoks> padlina z lublina!
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi kad radio sto sa zfsom na linuxu?
<ivoks> ne
<obruT> Mmike: mislim da se kre s tim zezao
<obruT> uvati ga na #linux.hr :)
<Mmike> upravo :)
<dodobas> treba netko... da narucim http://is.gd/8l4vlS
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> da! :)
<Mmike> daj 2 meni!
<Mmike> ak ces narucivat
<dodobas> mislim ... free shipping 5€ ...
<dodobas> mislim da nemaju popust za kolicinu
<Mmike> nema veze, sam naruci
<ivoks> lol
<dodobas> ima i drugih... samo za ovaj su najbolje kritike
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi vec narucivao sa DE?
<ivoks> i onda kad se srusi bicikl s drveta...
<ivoks> Vaša veza s www.dealextreme.comšifrirana je pomoću 256-bitnog šifriranja. Ova stranica, međutim, uključuje druge resurse koji nisu sigurni. 
<Mmike> dodobas, jok
<Mmike> dodobas, al' obruT je, CFtoIDE adaptere, mislim
<Mmike> ivoks, kre mi reko da ZFS radi kul pod linxom
<Mmike> lynxom :)
<Mmike> gle, dolar jos ide gore
<Mmike> kaj je bilo?
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> PDF dokumenti iz open/libreofficea se ne mogu otvoriti u zadnjem adobeu
<ivoks> i to dokumenti koji su radili u starijim verzijama readera
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ja uredno saljem racune tako, nitko mi se jos nije zalio
<Mmike> doduse, da, openoffice imam tu, nemam jos libr
<ivoks> mozda nemaju zadnji adobe reader
<ivoks> bas cekam da mi lik javi rade li stari dokumenti s tom verzijom adobe readera
<Mmike> meni moja knjigovodja, redovno, kad mi salje nesto iz svog mega-super-knjiga softvera, salje mi .rtf
<Mmike> pa jebo
<Mmike> dodobas, bus narucil? kad bi novce da ti dam? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: budem
<dodobas> javim kad stigne
<Mmike> :*
<ivoks> bit ce da je ipak do zadnjeg officea
<ivoks> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=38347
<ivoks> http://www.raphink.info/2011/09/bible-verses-in-mint-fortunes.html
<ivoks> jao lika...
<ivoks> samo pises
<kenny__> pozdrav
<ivoks> di smo mi ono stali?
<ivoks> bah, krivi kanal
<kenny__> lol
<ivoks> jeste skuzili da mount --bind ne prihvaca opcija
<ivoks> opcije
<ivoks> ali... 'mount --remount,opcije' nakon toga ce napraviti sto god zelite
<jelly> tak pise u manualu
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> malo idiotski, ako mene pitas :)
<ivoks> morat cu poceti posudje skrivati u sef
<ivoks> netko mi je sastrugo teflon sa woka
<obruT> ih, kad kupujes teflonski wok :)
<ivoks> wok rulz
<obruT> rulz, ali od plavog celika ili guseni :)
<ivoks> eh, nema konzum takve :D
<lulz87> imam dva kompa spojena u ruteru, jedan koristi ubuntu, a drugi je na xp-u, dali se mogu spajati sa xp-a na ubuntu preko ssh-a koristeci lokalan ip (npr. 192.168.1.2)?
<ivoks> mogu
<lulz87> hmm, otvorio sam port u ruteru, ali mi konstantno govori connection refused za port 22, dali su portovi zatvoreni po defaultu? znam da nisam nista zatvaro
<ivoks> ne ide ti promet izmedju tih strojeva preko rutera
<Mmike> Bljo blja bljot
<ivoks> lulz87: jesi uopce instalirao ssh server na ubuntuu?
<Mmike> wok je ona teska velika nespretna rajngla?
<obruT> Mmike: ovisi o modelu, ima ih debelih i teskih, ima ih laganih
<ivoks> ne mora biti teska
<obruT> ali velika jesu i super su za pirjanje
<ivoks> i uopce nije nespretna
<obruT> meni vise ne pada na pamet prijati bilo sto u nekoj drugoj posudi
<Mmike> neznam, ne poznam dobro
<Mmike> mi to imamo doma
<Mmike> al' zena slabo rabi
<obruT> samo lagano nauljis da ne bude suvo i rokas povrce narezano na trakice i kockice :)
<obruT> mos ti i piletinu i nekakvu mesinu, al ja to bas i ne
<obruT> al zato komadice seitana...
<ivoks> ja svaki rucak radim s wokom
<ivoks> svaki
<lulz87> ivoks: bez instaliranog SSH-a nebi imao mogucnost koristenja ssh user@ip komande ?
<Mmike> lulz87, ssh-client ti za to treba, ne ssh-server
<Mmike> tj, openssh-...
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> lulz87: postoji ssh klijent i ssh server
<ivoks> to sto imas ssh naredbu ne znaci da imas i ssh server, kao sto imanje firefoxa ne znaci da imas web server
<jelly> koliko hektara je imanje firefoxa
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> aj jelly ne zejb.
<jelly> O:-]
<hbogner> he he he jelly 
<Mmike> imanjeovanje :)
<ivoks> ubio se u rizi i povrcu
<lulz87> nah, uspio sam sa ssh-om, prije sam promijenio default port u 223 i zaboravio na to :)
<Mmike> ivoks, znas da to nije zdravo
<Mmike> ubijanje hranom, mislim
<Mmike> tak svejedno dal' se ubijes mesinom ili rizom i povrcem
<Mmike> (ok, mozda je malo gore mesom ipak)
<ivoks> Mmike: a kakvo ubijanje je zdravo? :D
<ivoks> nisam se prejeo, vec sam se bas izgustao
<SilverSpace> dan
<lulz87> sad sam si slozio da mi bude statican ip 192.168.1.2 i jedino ne razumijem sta im znaci Search domains u postavkama za eth0, te kako da dodam sekundaran dns kad ima samo jedno DNS polje
<civija> meni najdraze kad se ubijem u janjetini i budem masan do lakata :)
<Mmike> civija, TO
<jelly> kelj varivo
<ivoks> ma u ribi!
<ivoks> kovaca carpacio... mmmmm
<civija> da riba ista valja i vuk isao u more lovit :)
<civija> bi isao*
<ivoks> vidi se da si vlaj
<civija> hehe
<Mmike> valja riba, valja
<Mmike> ne svaka
<Mmike> i ne u zagrebu
<ivoks> mercedesom lijecite kompleks mora :)
<Mmike> kad me u zagrebu netko zove u riblji restoran ili tvrdi da ima 'svjezu ribu na placu' 
<Mmike> onda me naglo uhvati bol neka
<Mmike> recimo, ekipa na svadbi sad imala grdobinu.
<Mmike> pa jebote, di, otkud, kako?
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<jelly> Mmike: pusti, u zagrebu dobijes frisku i jeftiniju ribu na placu nego u Puli
<ivoks> pa dobro, grdobina se bas i ne uzgaja
<Mmike> jelly, neznam kako je u puli
<Mmike> al' na hvaru, tj, u jelsi, dodjes do susjeda ribara i kupis od njega
<Mmike> i ZNAS da je lik to jutros izvadio iz mora
<ivoks> a on dofura iz uzgajalista :D
<Mmike> jer si ga vidio kad je isplovio
<Mmike> hehe :)
<jelly> pa i ovdje cujes po mirisu dal je frisko
<Mmike> ne, ovaj lik ne
<ivoks> da vidis kad kajakarim
<Mmike> tak sam u primostenu jednom bio u restacu
<Mmike> frendovi vodili, kao, presuper riba
<ivoks> ima tu uzgajaliste blizu murtera
<ivoks> sve koce su tamo :)
<ivoks> ko fol su ribarili :D
<Mmike> i dobili platu za dvoje, arbun, lubin, orada i zubatac
<Mmike> i jos veli lik, kao, nema zubaca, pa jel moze skusa + rizoto plodovi mora
<Mmike> reko, ajde
<Mmike> od sveg toga skusa bila najbolja
<Mmike> jer ju je actually netko uhvatio u mrezu
<ivoks> lulz87: to je da kada upises 'ssh pero', da potrazi 'pero.example.com', ako stavis example.com u search domain
<Mmike> a ne uzeo iz uzgajalista
<Mmike> arbun je prvoklasna riba, al' ovo sto je ovaj lik donio, strasno
<ivoks> janjetina je super
<ivoks> ali dobra riba je bas gust
<ivoks> janjetina je da se ubijes u hrani :)
<ivoks> al u ribi gustas
<SilverSpace> ja uvijek biram ribu izmedu te dvije stvari
<Mmike> riba je precijenjena
<Mmike> kosta za popizdit
<Mmike> k'o da je od zlata
<Mmike> kad smo klinci bili, dok je nono jos bio ziv, pa je imao svoju brodicu ribaricu i mreze, eeeee
<Mmike> pa znas sto si izvukao iz mora, i jos bolje, da si TI to vukao iz mora
<Mmike> sad ti susjedi, od njih se uzima
<Mmike> al' ja nebih nikad jeo ribu po konobama i restoranima po moru
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> uzgoj
<Mmike> ili japan
<Mmike> ili pitajboga sto
<Mmike> velim k'o ovo u primostenu
<Mmike> 'vrhunska riba', covjece, taj brancin je bio 40 cm dugacak, onak, mrcina od ribe
<Mmike> jos si mislim, di si ovo nasao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako znas di treba ici 
<Mmike> a on ih ima, pa ih sopa
<Mmike> pa je riba bezukusna
<SilverSpace> znam u Istri di sigurno nije iz uzgoja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sigurno je
<Mmike> ne isplati im se inace
<SilverSpace> i ribu dobijes samo ako je taj dan ima
<ivoks> joj, Mmike pretjerujes
<ivoks> ima ribe iz uzgoja, i da vecina je iz uzgoja
<ivoks> ali ima i restorana koji imaju frisku ribu
<ivoks> a skupa je jer takve ribe ima malo
<ivoks> s/frisku/divlju
<Mmike> divlja riba :)
<Mmike> pada!
<ivoks> to sto si ti otisao u krivi restoran ne znaci da su svi takvi
<Mmike> ima lik u tribunju, restoran se zove 'sinje more'
<Mmike> lik ima srdele i skuse
<Mmike> ok, ima i 'uzgojenu' ribu
<Mmike> al' ta skusa kod njega, pre super je
<Mmike> a plava riba, losa riba
<Mmike> a pre super je
<Mmike> ivoks, do kad si ti na prinudnom radu na moru?
<ivoks> do kraja 10. mjeseca
<ivoks> i nije prinudni
<Mmike> tjesi se ti, tjesis
<Mmike> moras raditi :)
<ivoks> pa u biti, lezim na terasi sad
<Mmike> jel' radis?
<SilverSpace> ali zato Boškarin je prefin
<ivoks> imam laptop u ruci
<Mmike> tj, dal' radis?
<ivoks> mogao sam to i u zagrebu, izmedju 4 zida
<SilverSpace> fakat sam se iznenadio koliko je to meso dobro
<ivoks> mislim da je ovako ipak bolje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, boskarin? kaj to nije magarac?
<Mmike> ivoks, ako tebe veseli, tko sam ja da ti pricam drugacije :)
<SilverSpace> ne
<Mmike> al' i dalje radis
<Mmike> nego?
<SilverSpace> http://www.visnjan.hr/tz/UserFiles/image/boskarini/boskarin1.jpg
<SilverSpace> govedo 
<SilverSpace> autohtono govedo istarsko
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> sramota :)
 * Mmike se pokriva usima :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kolke ti to usi imas
<SilverSpace> tek prije tri godine ga mogu posluzivati u nekim restacima koji imaju dozvole
<Mmike> k'o magarac :)
<jelly> "Što će se raditi? Nadograditi će se firmware (po naški flašati) na svim komponentama storage sustava."  --- jel flašati ili flešati?
<SilverSpace> i samo muske 
<jelly> fleširati?
<ivoks> nadograditi
<jelly> pff
<ivoks> flesati
<ivoks> isto kao sto je po naski spam - spem
<ivoks> nije newjorški, vec njujorški
<jelly> bar nije vošingtonski
<Mmike> NewYorkovski :)
<ivoks> vašingtonski
<Mmike> Tako je, vašingtonski je. 
<Mmike> pariški
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> a kako bi islo za: Duluth? :)
<ivoks> majkov
<Mmike> ii  postgresql-8.4                  8.4.8-0ubuntu0.10.04       object-relational SQL database, version 8.4 
<Mmike> ii  postgresql-9.1                  9.1~rc1-2~lucid            object-relational SQL database, version 9.1 
<Mmike> jebo ubuntu
<Mmike> i debila koji pakira postgres
<obruT> bas sam gledao zadnje pakete za netbsd, stavili su pg devetku
<SilverSpace> ovo ti je restac kojega su proglasili talijani najboljega u Istri http://www.istra.net/restorani.asp?id=46
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eh, ne volim to
<Mmike> kad mi netko drugi prica di je dobro
<Mmike> k'o onaj Butkovic
<Mmike> i njegova preseravanja sa hranom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebiga tu nemozes nikad dobitii mijesta 
<obruT> Mmike: evo, ja ti mogu preporuciti jedan restoran koji je i Butkovic pohvalio :)
<SilverSpace> i skupo ko sam vrag
<Mmike> obruT, ajd :0
<obruT> iako, to nije restac za doci i nazderati se ko svinja nego uzivati u hrani :)
<obruT> Prasac, na gornjem gradu
<SilverSpace> obruT: di je taj :)
<Mmike> hm, pg9.1 radi ok :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sta te muci sa pgsqlom?
<ivoks> slozen je tako da mozes imati razlicite verzije odjednom
<Mmike> ivoks, dodao sam ppa i rekao 'upgrade' i dobio 9.1 umjesto 9.0
<Mmike> a 8.4 mi se nije maknuo
<Mmike> sto je ok, al' zakaj 9.1
<Mmike> to je u beti jos
<Mmike> 10.04 LTS, nema pg9 unutra, ima samo 8.4, zato ppa
<Mmike> jer su me nagovorili da ne buildam svoj postgres, da tko ce to
<ivoks> pa nije se mako
<ivoks> ovisi sto si instalirao
<ivoks> postgresql-server (ili kako vec) je meta paket koji samo ovisi o zadnjoj verziji postgrea
<ivoks> ako si radio nadogradnju, instalirati ce noviju verziju
<Mmike> da, al' postgresql-server nebi smio vuci 9.1
<ivoks> ali nece ukloniti staru, sto je sasvim normalno
<Mmike> mislim, bi
<Mmike> mislim, tko mi kriv kad PPA koristim
<ivoks> bi, ako koristis ppa koji ima noviju verziju tog paketa
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> al' taj koji je slagao PPA je debil
<Mmike> jer mi stavlja unstable/beta stvari
<ivoks> pa... mozda zato i koristi ppa
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> tj, ja sam veci debil jer koristim PPA
<Mmike> i nisam gledao kaj kako i to :)
<ivoks> imam ja ppa u kojima pise 'ok, ovo je sve za testiranje'
<ivoks> i ljudi stave i onda im se potrga
<ivoks> a sta cu ima ja :)
<ivoks> s/ima/im/
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> al' debian-backportsi
<Mmike> pa tamo nemas pg9.1
<obruT> SilverSpace: ako znas di je bio onaj Tolkiens koji je ima dvoriste, do doticnog je bio nekakav Orjentalni cocktail bar, e tu di je bio taj bar
<Mmike> imas 9.0
<ivoks> pa imas ubuntu-backports
<ivoks> pogledaj sto tamo ima
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim da znam 
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nema 9.0
<dodobas> obruT: aj ucrtaj http://osm.org/go/0Ism4Yd@H--
<Mmike> ima 9.1
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> i to samo za orioles
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> nist, ppa za sad, pa ceom vidjeti
<Mmike> 9.1 ce skoro van bete, pa eto
<jelly> naravno da mozes 8 i 9 odjednom kad su to debilaneri slagali
<ivoks> "Sad kad budete krkali sa mnom, onda ćete krkati Belje!" 
<ivoks> jelly: da, Martin Pit
<ivoks> Pitt
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> sve to 5
<Mmike> bed je samo sto mi defaultno vuce 9.1
<Mmike> a ne 9.0
<ivoks> inace, radi za canonical :)
<Mmike> a nigdje to lik nije napisao
<Mmike> lik je konj
<Mmike> i jos reklamira svoj PPA
<Mmike> kao, super je to, uzmite od mene, staces se gnjavit
<Mmike> iako, ne kuzim zasto 9.0 nije u nattyju
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> Newer PostgreSQL versions, backports, and betas.
<Mmike> i zasto ga nece biti u oneiricu (ili kako vec)
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<ivoks> ima i 9.0
<Mmike> da, u PPAu tom
<Mmike> al' u backportsima nema
<Mmike> nit ce bit
<ivoks> backports su backporti iz novijih distribucija
<Mmike> joj, ivoks, znam
<Mmike> i u novojim distribucijama nema 9.0
<Mmike> samo 9.1
<Mmike> pa se pitam zasto nema 9.0
<Mmike> btw: If you are on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS or Ubuntu 10.10, you can add my PostgreSQL backports for stable Ubuntu releases PPA, which will carry 9.0 until it can be moved to the official Ubuntu backports (i. e. when 9.0 goes into Ubuntu Natty).
<Mmike> http://www.piware.de/2010/09/postgresql-9-0-final-released/
<Mmike> mislim, ja sam glupan sto sam stavio PPA bez razmisljanja
<obruT> dodobas: fulo si kvart, nije na Opatovini nego gore blizu Lotrscaka :)
<ivoks> ?!
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.0
<ivoks> o cem pricas ti?
<obruT> dodobas: kad budem prosetao sljedeci put tamo budem tocno zabiljezio gdje je
<ivoks> dobijes 9.0.4
<Mmike> ivoks, di?
<dodobas> obruT: aj...
<Mmike> aj apt-cache policy postgresql-9.0
<ivoks> u tom PPA-u
<Mmike> pa da, u PPAu
<Mmike> al' ne u backportsima
<Mmike> i opet velim
<Mmike> imam instaliran postgresql paket
<Mmike> dodam ppa
<Mmike> napravim upgrade
<Mmike> dobijem 9.1
<Mmike> koji je fakin beta!
<Mmike> al' ok, to je PPA i ja sam glup kaj nisam prvo vidio kaj je unutra
<Mmike> manje bitno
<Mmike> bitnije, zasto ubuntu nema 9.0? nema ga u nattyju, a oneiric ima (tj, imati ce) 9.1
<Mmike> di je 9.0?
<ivoks> nigdje :)
<Mmike> iako ,ima smisla, mozda
<Mmike> 9.1 ce biti 'to go' cim izadje
<Mmike> tako da je 9.0 fakat nebitan
<Mmike> heh
<jelly> <judd> Package postgresql-9.0 on i386 -- lenny-backports-sloppy: 9.0.4-1~bpo50+1; squeeze-backports: 9.0.4-1~bpo60+1; sid: 9.0.4-2; wheezy: 9.0.4-2
<jelly> nema sta nema
<Mmike> yeps, debian je to :)
<Mmike> kad ima, onda fakat ima :)
<SilverSpace> Tolkienshttp://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/vozac-dzipa-ima-20-prekrsaja-kroz-raskrizje-je-vozio-80-km-h-clanak-324619
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql
<ivoks> pa dobro... wtf
<ivoks> google me opet zove
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, i? :) kao sto velim, defaultno ti instalira 9.1, sto je beta, i sto je lose :)
<SilverSpace> e i ? 
<SilverSpace> :=)
<jelly> ivoks: zovi i ti njih
<jelly> neka pate
<ivoks> ma nude posao, ovo ono
<Mmike> sram ih bilo, google jedan :)
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> chrome i kayako = fail kombinacija
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-rusiji-se-srusio-avion-hokejasima-poginulo-36-ljudi-clanak-324856
<ivoks> ides
<ivoks> lokomotiv iz khl-a
<ivoks> to je jedan od najboljih klubova lige
<SilverSpace> uopce mi nece otvoriti khl.ru
<obruT> ijao, kolega je metodu nazvao displayRezimé
<obruT> s faking preglasom :P
<dodobas> metak u galvu
<obruT> vidim, ni ti ne pazis sto pises :)
<dodobas> ja sam diklesitacan
<dodobas> :P
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> http://en.khl.ru srusio im se server
<lulz87> momci, dali je brzi LAN ili WLAN za prijenos podataka? wlan > ruter > lan mi skida oko 2,4MB/s , sta mislite ce se ubrzat ako spojim laptop u ruter preko lan-a?
<jelly> LAN.
<jelly> lulz87: hoce.
<ivoks> barem 4-5x
<jelly> jos 5-portni gbit switch za 200kn, i ide 90MB/s
<lulz87> kul, idem onda pronac kabel i molit se da mi driveri za lan rad na xp-u
 * Mmike gleda
<lulz87> kad sam slao xp > ruter > xp je bilo sporije nego kada saljem preko sftp-a preko ubuntua
<Mmike> od kad sam stavio 2jezgreni proc u svoj home-raid-storage server sshfs radi puno brze :)
<lulz87> "krizirani" lan kabel je potreban kada spajam 2 racunala bez rutera?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> zasto ih ne spojis oba u ruter?
<lulz87> i hocu, samo me zanimalo cemu sluzi krizirani kabel, sjecam se da da je frend to spominjo prije 10godina, on je nesto kriziro
<ivoks> onda je trebalo :)
<Mmike> treba ti i danas ako imas stare kartice i to
<Mmike> bilo koja gigabitna kartica danas ima autosensing
<Mmike> pa ti to vise ne treba
<Mmike> kako da \n promjenim u NULL u nekom filetu?
<Mmike> ovo ne radi: sed 's/\n/\0/g'
<ivoks> pa sto je sed? :)
<Mmike> cat file | sed ...
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne, pitam, sto je sed
<jelly> Mmike: tr ili perl
<ivoks> je li sed text editor ili line editor :)
<jelly> ivoks: stream editor!
<ivoks> ok
<jelly> hehe
<Mmike> jelly, kak' s trom? 
<Mmike> tr '\n\0\' isto netje :)
<jelly> tr '\n' '\0'
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> majmun :0
<jelly> jebiga kad ne znas
<jelly> a to da sam trom to su zle podvale
<ivoks> moze se i sedom
<Mmike> kak?
<ivoks> al... ono... hakeraj
<ivoks> sed ':a;N;$!ba;s/\n/0/g'
<jelly> uh
<jelly> ko će to zapamtit, osim gugleta
<Mmike> brate mili :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tr
<Mmike> jeps, tr je kul :)
<obruT> ijao !
<obruT> sta je sed... useless use of cat ... ajme :)
<ivoks> obruT: ?
<ivoks> obruT: poanta je bila ukazati kako je sed stream editor i ne kuzi bas newline
<ivoks> zato pitanje 'sto je sed?'
<ivoks> da sam dodje do zakljucka, jer ce ovako zaboraviti :D
<obruT> moze sed raditi i na multiline fajlovima :)
<ivoks> moze, ali radi po liniji, ne po fileu
<ivoks> tj., po streamu
<ivoks> a cat | sed necu niti komentirati :D
<obruT> jadna maca :)
<ivoks> fascinira kako vec svuda po wikipediji pise za nesrecu koja se desila prije sat vremena
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakovlev_Yak-42
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakovlev_Yak-42
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokomotiv_Yaroslavl
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Va%C5%A1%C3%AD%C4%8Dek
<ivoks> ovome su vec napisali da je poginuo
<ivoks> iako se ne zna tko je ovaj prezivjeli
<Mmike> cat | sed je bilo nakon tvog 'sto je sed'
<SilverSpace> sad ce medvescaak lakse uc u khl
<Mmike> jer sam mislio da se cudis kako mi `sed 'nesto'` ne radi
<Mmike> kad nema input i to
<Mmike> naravno da cat nesto | sed ne koristis, osim ako ti treba bas subshell
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ili nece uopce
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne bi ja bas letio sa tim kantama tamo
<Mmike> pa imas: cat <$(...) | sed ...
<Mmike> ili kako ve
<Mmike> c
<SilverSpace> da sluzbeni avio prevoznik khl
<SilverSpace> previse je to za putovati
<SilverSpace> hoce li talijani sad odustati
<Mmike> e, al
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> ti s irekao da natty ne ide ako nemas compiz upaljen
<Mmike> upravo sam ga instalirao na laptop di je neka zdrkana atijeva kartica za koju nemam drivere
<Mmike> i nemam compiz nit unity i radi
<Mmike> doduse, ruzno je i ocajno, al' radi :)
<ivoks> (na telefonu)
<Mmike> LOL :)))))))))))))))0
<Mmike> kaj da te nazovem? :)
 * Mmike ce danas s curom voznjicu do Krivog Puta :)
<ivoks> ne, razgovaram
<Mmike> ivoks, ma s kim, molim te?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/aspire-s3-hrvate/110816.aspx
 * obruT bi takav "ultrabook" :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-537--RJb80
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije taj vasmir ionski pogon
<Mmike> ona sonda kaj je oko mjeseca isla pred 4-5 godina je to imala
<Mmike> potrosili su 1/3 goriva, tj, trosilo je 3 puta manje nego kaj su brijali da ce trosit :)
<Mmike> hm, nije to bio vasmir
<SilverSpace> ne ovo je nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> mada mislim da ispituju i nesto trece kaj jos javnos ni nezna da postoji
<SilverSpace> stim motorom led do mjeseca bi trajao par sati
<SilverSpace> e sad dali ljutsko tjelo to moze izdrzati
<Neuromanx> nda
<ivoks> mislim da ime Franklin Chang-Diaz utjelovljuje sve rase u americi :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kad ides tamo, ja na fakus do navecer
<Mmike> hbogner, oko 20, mislims
<hbogner> ah, to mi rano, ali jos ti javim ako cu svratit :D
<Mmike> hbogner, do kad si na fuxu ti?
<hbogner> do 9 ili 10
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> javi se
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<hbogner> ockej, vidjet cemo :D
<Mmike> kak u unityju pokrenem jos jednom istu aplikaciju?
<Mmike> recimo, hocu novi terminal?
<ivoks> srednji klik ili shift+win+broj
<ivoks> tj, win+shift+bron
<ivoks> broj
<Mmike> shift-win ne radi 
<Mmike> napise mi broj u terminal :)
<Mmike> srednji klik radi
<ivoks> win+shift+broj
<ivoks> win prije shifta
<Mmike> aa
<Mmike> hoce
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti si na 11.10?
<Mmike> odo u windowse malo
<Mmike> brb
 * obruT ce ispizdit s ovim linuxom i usb diskom
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne trenutno na drugom mi je racunalu
<SilverSpace> obruT: baci usb disk
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> bacit cu ja linux :P
<calmpitbull> kako da skuzim zasto nema zvuka
<obruT> tako da provjeris komponentu po komponentu
<obruT> mozda je zvucnik ugasen, mozda stisan, mozda iscupan kabel, mozda stisan softverski, mozda ti ne radi pulseaudio/stovec, mozda ti softver nema slozen dobar audio output
<obruT> a mozda su ti i usi zmazane
<obruT> tko bi ga znao...
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> vec vidim nervoza se stvara
<obruT> kakva nervoza ? :)
 * obruT gotov s poslom, idem doma :)
<calmpitbull> zezam
<calmpitbull> aha
<obruT> pozdrav !
<calmpitbull> ajde idem ja oprat usi
<calmpitbull> jeli moguce da je to nestalo nakon updata 
<jelly> usi?
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> da usi
<calmpitbull> tak se to radi danas
<calmpitbull> tak se djecu strasi ...ako neces biti dobar cu ti update napravit
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ili cu ti zbrisat windowse pa stavit ubuntu rofl
<jelly> sta fali
<calmpitbull> kome
<jelly> tom... u buntu
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jes rijesio zvuk
<calmpitbull> zvuk
<calmpitbull> ne bas gledam mozda nisam jedini
<jelly> ovo je za debian: <dpkg> 1) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out and log in again)  2) use alsamixer to unmute channels and raise levels (also try muting some channels & toggle jack sense if available)  3) arts or esound stopped?  4) speakers on?  5) does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root?
<SilverSpace> play /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/test.wav
<SilverSpace> pokreni ovo u terminalu
<SilverSpace> ili neki wav
<jelly> aplay.  ili ljepse, speaker-test -t wav -c 2
<SilverSpace> da aplay
<SilverSpace> ispustio slovo
<calmpitbull> cek
<calmpitbull> koje slovo sada
<SilverSpace> ma mozes i play
<calmpitbull> i ja bi kao trebo cut nesto
<jelly> kao
<calmpitbull> nis
<calmpitbull> cekaj samo da nes vidim
<calmpitbull> nista
<SilverSpace> jel ti kaj pokaze u terminalu da svira
<SilverSpace> speaker-test -t wav -c 2
<SilverSpace> ako ne rade driveri izbacit ce ti gresku
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> rade
<calmpitbull> kao
<calmpitbull> mislm rade al se ne cuje
<SilverSpace> upikni slusalice
<SilverSpace> i vidi dali ti je sve pojacano
<calmpitbull> sve do konca
<calmpitbull> cekaj
<calmpitbull> ns
<calmpitbull> nis
<SilverSpace>   alsaloop   alsamixer  alsaucm    
<SilverSpace> [~/Downloads]kmet > alsamixer
<jelly> step 2)
<SilverSpace> fuck
<jelly> kmet :-)
<SilverSpace> alsamixer
<SilverSpace> jelly: jep :)
<jelly> nadam se host- a ne username
<SilverSpace> da host
<calmpitbull> to da sve ubacim u terminal
<SilverSpace> alsamixer
<SilverSpace> pokreni
<calmpitbull> No libsamplerate support
<SilverSpace> hm
<calmpitbull> speaker na nuli
<SilverSpace> probaj pojacat
<ivoks> o is...
<calmpitbull> jesam
<ivoks> globalsign je isto kompromitiran
<calmpitbull> cekaj da vidimo sda
<SilverSpace> pa pusti nesto da svira i onda pojacavaj
<calmpitbull> ok
<SilverSpace> hebemu
<ivoks> pitali ste se di ce hp?
<ivoks> http://hpcloud.com/
<jelly> u k...
<calmpitbull> nista
<hbogner> MmikeT, nist od mene vecaeras
<jelly> OpenStack™ technology
<jelly> ivoks: valjda kad im već stoje serveri na lageru, da nešto i rade
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<jelly> ne vidim drugi razlog zašto bi HP iz čista mira išao u to tržište
<jelly> no ima fora SaaSova.  ima mysql cloud, ima CUDA (nvidia GPU) cloud, svašta ima
<ivoks> ima svega
<ivoks> imas IaaS, PaaS
<jelly> P?
<ivoks> platform
<jelly> kurveraj: PaaS
<ivoks> http://cloudfoundry.org/
<jelly> cloud za cloudove!
<ivoks> koji su u cloudu
<jelly> \o/
<SilverSpace> hpcloud.xxx
<jelly> zanimljivo, "jebo.me" nije registrirana domena
<Mmike> -hr
<Mmike> ubuntu je sve manje linux a sve vise debilux
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> vrodic: imas koju vjestinu viska
<bigdaddy> ima neko??
<layo> imam instalirano gnome sučelej i onda sam išao preko toga instalirati kde sučelje, i sad neznam kako da maknem sve te aplikacije od kde -a
<jelly-home> ne moraš ih micati
<layo> ali želim
<jelly-home> hm, onda, recimo, deiinstaliraj kde
<layo> jesam
<layo> ali su ostali programi
<jelly-home> (i sve što je došlo s njim)
<jelly-home>  aptitude remove kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data libkdecore5
<jelly-home> tak bi to išlo na Debianu, nisam siguran za Ubuntu
<layo> evo sad sam nešto našao u synapticu pa cemo vidjet dali je to to...
<jelly-home> eh, synaptic, vjerojatno je taj i uzrok zašto deinstacija nije napravila to što se očekuje
 * jelly-home ne zna tipkati
<layo> kako to misliš?
<jelly-home> mislim, kako si maknuo kde?
<layo> iz synaptica mislim
<jelly-home> i synaptic nije istovremeno obrisao pakete koje je "kde" paket povukao?
<layo> nije
<layo> evo sad pokušavam sa ovom tvojom naredbom izgleda obečavajuće
<jelly-home> <layo> nije # <- eto tako mislim
<layo> sad je kao maknuo, ali ostali su ikone u meniju
<layo> al kad kliknem nista s ene događa
<layo> ali zašto su ikone ostale??
<layo> kako da njih maknem
<layo> reboot?
<jelly-home> log off i natrag
<jelly-home> ili pokrenuti update-menus, ali to se ionako samo trebalo pokrenuti
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-08
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro...mislim da nisam jedini koji ima problemem sa soundom
<Mmike> Jel?
<calmpitbull> ako je to za mene onda da
<calmpitbull> likovi su rekli da si instaliram padevchooser
<calmpitbull> ja stavio to gore al nije da se zeli otvorit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a kaku gresku dovijes?
<calmpitbull> nikakvu to je problem
<Mmike> pa kak se 'ne zeli otvorit'?
<calmpitbull> jednostano ne
<calmpitbull> ni iz terminala ni ondak da da nadjem
<Mmike> ok, napises padevchooser, i kaj se desi?
<Mmike> nista?
<Mmike> moras ctrl-c da bi dobio shell nazad?
<calmpitbull> nista
<calmpitbull> da
<Mmike> aj ovo napravi
<Mmike> strace -o /tmp/padevchooser.strace padevchooser
<Mmike> pricekaj 10ak sekundi
<Mmike> i ctrl-c
<Mmike> nakon toga na pastebin neki stavi /tmp/padevchooser.stsrace
<Mmike> strace :)
<calmpitbull> nis
<calmpitbull> nema nis za pastebinat
<Mmike> hm?
<calmpitbull> da
<Mmike> nemre bit :)
<calmpitbull> osim ako zelis da ti paste binam ^
<Mmike> prvi red u /tmp/padevchooser.strace fileu bi morao biti 'exec ovoono'
<Mmike> ili nesto takvo
<calmpitbull> hvala na pomoci al moram ici 
<calmpitbull> budem proba to pa se cujemo thx 
<Lit> Dobro jutro, treba mi tehnička podrška za drivere.
<Neuromanc> jutro...
<Neuromanc> Lit to ces najbolje dobiti na facebooku od Brune Bozica..
<Lit> Web kamera Canyon CNP-WCAM313, printer Canon S750 i grafička kartica ATI Xpress 200M ne rade. Automatski driveri nisu u stanju obaviti svoju funkciju.
<Lit> S druge strane, na Windows XP-u sve radi bez problema sa najnovijim driverima.
<Lit> Koristio sam Ubuntu 11.04 Natty, ima li netko tko zna više o tome do čega bi moglo biti?
<Mmike> Lit, za ati xpress je ati obustavio podrsku, pa ne mozes koristiti atijev driver jer ga nema
<Mmike> ostaju ti opensource driveri koij su jadnjikavi (nemam pojma kakva je podrska za tu karticu)
<Mmike> canon s750, nisam siguran kakav je to printer? mrezni? usb-ustekabilni? trebao bi raditi, al' u biti nemam pojma, nemam takav printer. Sto kaze google?
<Lit> Mmike: Zar ne postoji alternativa za obustavljene drivere?
<Mmike> Canyon kamera, isto je najbolje da pitas google.
<Mmike> Lit, postoji, opensource driveri. Al' velim, neznam u kakvom su stanju.
<Mmike> Ja na laptopu starom s kojim gledam telku imam X300 Atijevu, i fglrx driver ju vise ne podrzava (podrzavao ju je do pred 3-4 godine). Opensource driver, pak, nezna upaliti TVOUT na njoj, pa mi je linux na tom stroju neupotrebljiv. Pa imam Windowse :/
<Lit> Googlao sam u potrazi za rješenjem i probao razne alternative savjetovane na forumima. Youtube videa u 720p zapinju u prikazu.
<Mmike> kakav proc imas?
<Lit> Zapravo, ostaje mi mogućnost da sam napravim vlastiti driver, ali nije vrijedno vremena.
<Lit> 1.6 GHz Intel Celeron, ovo je uredski laptop, iako je trenutno osposobljen za maksimalni potencijal, tako da što god pokrenem, ne trebam čekati da se otvori.
<Lit> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/A9Rp/#overview
<Mmike> To je podosta slabasan proc
<Mmike> koliko je star?
<Mmike> ako znas napraviti svoj driver, well, svaka cast :)
<Lit> Star je više od 5 godina, služi mi za surfanje i dokumente.
<Mmike> Yeps, i HDvideo mu bas nije jaca srana
<Mmike> Ja imam 1.7 centrino na laptopu s tim X300 atijem, HDvideo netje, pre sporo
<Lit> Nema problema u HD videu sa Windows XP-om. Gledam filmove i prezentacije u HD-u i na projektoru.
<Lit> Ne znam napraviti svoj driver, samo sam napomenuo da se to nudi kao zadnja opcija. Dakle naučiti napraviti i napraviti, a to nije vrijedno vremena. 
<Lit> Osim toga, laptop se pokazao brži na XP-u.
<Mmike> Hm, meni HDVideo na XPju ne radi
<Mmike> samo xvidi
<Mmike> tj, radi, al' je negledljivo
<Lit> Dok na Windows 7 ide najsporije, slijedi Ubuntu, pa XP.
<Mmike> a mislim da imam malcice jaci laptop
<Mmike> probaj linux mint
<Mmike> to je derivat ubuntua u kojem, vele, sve radi :)
<Mmike> ja nisam probao, pa neznam
<Lit> Zašto kad smo ustanovili da nema drivera?
<Lit> Ovaj laptop nisam ja izabrao, jer da sam ga ja izabrao bar bi Wi-fi imao.
<Lit> Da, probat ću Linux Mint, hvala ti na vremenu. Pozdrav!
<jelly-home> Xpress 200 sam imao na poslu do 2009 i radio je ok sa radeon driverima _tada_
<Mmike> i tvout?
<jelly-home> nemam tv na poslu, krivi odjel
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> linux mint?
<ivoks> za kaj? za stari stroj?
<ivoks> pa linux mint = ubuntu + defaultno instalirani codeci
<jelly-home> i dodatna sminka
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> i nesto softvera koji nemaju dozvolu redistribuirati
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj tako, linux mint just works!
<ivoks> ok
<jelly-home> i zapakirani binary bez sourceva
<ivoks> jel samo meni jutarnji.hr ne radi?
<ivoks> a ne radi ni vecernji.hr
<Mmike> valjda, meni otvorili
<Mmike> imas index.hr
<Mmike> i tak imaju iste vijesti
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> obitelj luksic zeli kupiti hajduk
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> ak se to desi...
<ivoks> gledat cemo ligu prvaka svake godine :)
<ivoks> ekipa se kupa u milijardama
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nevidena-sreca--laboratorijske-cimpanze-nakon-30-godina-prvi-puta-na-slobodi/971933/
<Mmike> freaky shit
<Neuromanc> ivoks heh nisu pare dovoljne:)
<ivoks> o jesu
<ivoks> to 'nije sve u novcima' mozes pricati djeci :)
<ivoks> al danas novci kupuju sve, pa donekle cak i zdravlje
<Neuromanc> ajd sretno im onda:)
<ivoks> sreca ne postoji
<Neuromanc> :)))))
<obruT> vis vraga, ja mislio da sam sretan covjek... sad vidim da sam u zabludi
<ivoks> sreca je jedan od izraza za ono sto si covjek jos ne moze objasniti
<ivoks> isto kao 'cuvao te bog/alah/kako_god_zidovi_zovu_zvoju_srecu'
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks: svaka cast :) nasao si super nacin da sakrijes svoju nesretnost :)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj, nisi bas pri parama? :)
<jelly-home> <Neuromanc> ivoks heh nisu pare dovoljne:) # al su nuzne
<ivoks> da, to je tocniji izraz
<ivoks> nuzne su
<Mmike> jelly, ti k'o buda dodjes tu :)
<Mmike> No, jel' ima tu netko tko vjeruje da WTCovski tornji nisu sruseni namjerno? Tj, da ih nisu srusili avioni sto su se zaletjeli u njih?
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si najblizi toj struci, kaj ti brijes?
<ivoks> kaj brijem?
<ivoks> ne brijem nis, jer da brijem, potrosio bi zivot uzalud
<ivoks> da su se mogli srusiti od udara aviona, mogli su
<ivoks> nisu li im i rekli u koje katove se moraju zabiti?
<jelly-home> Mmike: brijem da a) su se ovi fakat zaletili u njih ali b) da je samo rusenje bilo kontrolirano, da se smanji kolateralna steta
<ivoks> ne nuzno... urusili su se kako se i urusava metalna konstrukcija
<ivoks> ja ne vidim nista sporno u rusenju
<Mmike> pa, ja citam i gledam i to sve
<Mmike> i svi kazu, da, mogli su se srusit
<ivoks> i sto vise citas, to vise brijes
<Mmike> al' bi celik u sredini, kostur, ostao
<Mmike> pa da, jer neznam puno o tome :)
<ivoks> ne bi
<Mmike> to k'o kad moja sestra pocne o kompovima brijat :)
<ivoks> konstrukcije su povezane
<ivoks> nije sredina zasebno tijelo
<Mmike> pa, navodno, nisu. 47 (ili koliko) u sredini je zasebno tijelo
<Mmike> tak bar prica lik koji je gradio to
<Mmike> i na to se naslanja sve ostalo
<Mmike> a tak su gradili nakon sto se 45te ili koje vec bombarder zaletio u empire state building
<ivoks> ma lik je mozda gradio, ali nije projektirao
<ivoks> gradjevinari uglavnom ne znaju sto rade, vec samo rade
<Mmike> ma, projektirao, jel
<ivoks> projektanti znaju
<Mmike> sad sam bas gledo video
<Mmike> nemrem nac cek
<Mmike> di lik prica o tome
<ivoks> ma nema nista sporno u rusenju
<ivoks> ali sto vise ti citas, to ces vise imati sumnji
<ivoks> ne zato sto sumnje postoje, vec ces si ti to inscenirati u glavi
<ivoks> to je ljudska psiha
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kuzis, za slijetanje ljudi na mjesec, recimo, nemam sumnji :)
<Mmike> al' ovo tu
<dodobas> da puno je bolje procatati jednom i nikad vise ista drugo
<dodobas> Kornati = vatra
<ivoks> al imao bi da pocnes citati knjige ljudi koji briju
<dodobas> a sad....
<obruT> za slijetanje na mjesec nema sumnji, znamo da nisu bili gore
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnNA7AEM4UM&feature=related <- oko 2:00 
<Mmike> obruT, :) wrong :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ljudi na kornatima su poginuli od vatre, da... ne od hladne vode
<Mmike> ivoks, ma citao sam tonu o tome, i svi ti anti-dokazi nemaju smisla
<Mmike> meni samo nije jasno od koje vatre, di je ta suma na kornatima koja ih je tak spalila
<obruT> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> pa ima na kornatima sume
<ivoks> ne tamo gdje su oni bili, ali da ima - ima
<ivoks> ima i kuca
<Mmike> istina, ja cak spavao u sumi
<Mmike> al' tamo di ih je sprzilo
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://www.kroatien-online.com/tourismus/images/kornati2.jpg
<Mmike> smijeh
<Mmike> meni su ti kornati tako ruzni jadni i bezveze
<Mmike> ne kuzim kaj ekipa vidi u njima
<Neuromanc> lol mmike
<obruT> Mmike: ima i tu nesto :)
<ivoks> ruzni su onome koji ih obidje u onom brodu
<ivoks> i ja popizdim na tom brodu
<ivoks> nisu oni nacionalni park zato sto su 'lijepi'
<ivoks> vec zato sto su geografski jedinstveni
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> isto kao i plitvicka jezera
<Mmike> kojem brodu?
<ivoks> usotalom, kopneni dio kornata je tek 1/4 nacionalnog parka
<ivoks> 3/4 su ispod povrsine mora
<ivoks> ma onim brodovima sto plove oko kornata, turisticki
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma jok, isao s frendom
<Mmike> ima barku, tj, brod, fini, spavace sobice i to
<Mmike> obozavam broditi
<Mmike> on je isto lud za kornatima
<Mmike> al' jadno, ruzno, nepristupacno, kajjaznam
<ivoks> sto je jadno i ruzno?
<Mmike> dosli smo u Lavsu (mislim da se tak zove uvala), po noci, milinica
<Mmike> more k'o ulje, tisina
<Mmike> svanulo
<Mmike> reko, jebote, koja je ovo pustara :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kornati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa neki vjerojatno obozavaju kamenje
<ivoks> ti si povrsan covjek :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> tako je :) ne prepoznajem ljepotu u pustari :)
<ivoks> pa nije ljepota u pustari
<ivoks> ljepota je u toj tisini koja je tamo stalno
<SilverSpace> meni su isto kornati pljuga
<ivoks> ljepota je u kolicini otoka na malom prostoru
<Mmike> bo-ring
<ivoks> ljepota je u ribama koje te se ne boje
<SilverSpace> kaj da gledam cisto more
<Mmike> hvar, korcula, 505 puta zanimljivije
<Mmike> ok, grad Hvar izbjegavati
<dodobas> Mmike: da si platio vodicu, koji ti isprica pricu.. :D
<ivoks> to su drugacije lokacije
<Mmike> to je uzas nad uzasima, al' samo zbog ljudi i 'brije' koju si napravili tamo
<ivoks> jedne su stvorili ljudi, druge priroda
<ivoks> bas od kornata nisu napravili briju
<ivoks> bas kornate ne iskoristavaju turisticki koliko bi mogli
<Mmike> pa uopce ne kuzim zasto ljudi idu tamo
<Mmike> kaj tamo ima da ti je tamo super
<ivoks> zbog mira i tisine
<Mmike> pa imas mir i tisinu na cijeloj korculi
<ivoks> gle, ti nisi nauticar :)
<ivoks> ocito :D
<Mmike> i jos uz to imas super sume
<Mmike> izvrsno vino
<Mmike> pre lijepe uvale
<ivoks> al je jedan otok
<ivoks> nemas puno sta raditi, oploviti otok i to je to
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> korcula je povelika, ivoks
<ivoks> a u kornatima se mozes cijeli dan zabavljati
<SilverSpace> ne znam od svega kaj sam odplovilo meni se Vis najvise svidio
<Mmike> i ima hrpu otocica okolo :)
<SilverSpace> oplovio*
<Mmike> nema sansi da ju oplovis u dan :)  a bogme nit u dva :)
<ivoks> bah... nema smisla...
<Mmike> ak ti se bas ide, imas mljet, imas lastovo, imas hrpu toga naokolo
<Mmike> gdje actually imas sto za vidjeti
<Mmike> na kornatima imas za vidjeti - nista
<ivoks> tako je, nista i nikoga
<Mmike> ovaj frend isto brije na sakralni mil
<Mmike> mir
<Mmike> kao, 'osjecas energiju'
<ivoks> mozes zaspat pod zvijezdama i cut ces, eventualno, ovce
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam bio na visu jos
<Mmike> ivoks, k'o i na lastovu, npr
 * obruT uvijek osjeti energiju kad gurne prste u uticnicu
<Mmike> ili, opet velim, na korculi :)
<Mmike> obruT,  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nikako da odem tamo ,uvijek je van rute, a zdrkano je sto samo iz splita mozes do tamo
<obruT> Lastovo rulez, mir tisina i nema faking nauticara s jahtama okolo :P
<Mmike> obruT, malo pre mir i tisina za moj ukus :) tamo, jebote, nema NICEG :) 
<Mmike> al' ona skrivena luka je preprepre mjesto
<Mmike> naporno je lastovo za bicikl, meni bar bilo :)
<ivoks> pa daj se odluci
<obruT> u toj skrivenoj luci, dodjem na glavnu plazu, nema nikog
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mi smo isli na krstarenje pa smo jedan cijeli dan bili na visu 
<obruT> dodjem drugi put, kupaju se dvije gole zenske :) jer nema nikog pa eto, nije bed :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krstarenje jedrlicom
<obruT> a glede zvjezdanog neba, radili su mjerenja, valjda najbolje u ovom dijelu svijeta
<SilverSpace> od mjesta na moru kaj sam bio odselio bi se na Mali Losinj 
<SilverSpace> tam mi je najljepse
<Mmike> meni je od svih otoka di sam bio na jadranu Hvar naj naj. Steta sto je toliko razvikan pa je pun ljudi preko ljeta, pa imas cak i tamburase na rivi u Jelsi, jer, eto, imas.
<dodobas> treba dignuti zicu oko kornata pa naplacivati ulaz :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa i naplacuje se
<Mmike> krk/pag/rab, nji-nja, krk je super jer ima most i treba ti sat i pol od zagreba
<SilverSpace> ne mozes na kornate ako ne platis ulaz
<Mmike> pag/rab su nji/nja, neznam... dalmacija mi pun kufer ljepsa od toga
<Mmike> nisam nikad bio na cresu/losinju
<ivoks> http://www.kamonaodmor.com/wp-content/gallery/otoci-rab/rab13_geoita.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: posjeti Vis svidit ce ti se 
<ivoks> vis je ok
<ivoks> ali samo zato sto je daleko i sto nije toliko izgradjen
<ivoks> ali opet ima hrpa ljudi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ali nema zice..
<SilverSpace> dodobas: nema zice :D
<dodobas> i treba izbetonirati negdje neku plazu
<dodobas> da vidis turista
<Mmike> zasto izmedju korcule i peljesca jos nisu sagradili most?
<ivoks> zato sto peljeska prometnica ne bi izdrzala dodatni promet
<dodobas> Mmike: sad ce... idu neki izbori
<Mmike> pa ga blokiraju trajektima? :)
<Mmike> u spici izmedju korcule i peljesca voze 2 trajekta, stalno
<Mmike> treba mu 10 minuta da predje preko
<Mmike> a most bi bio 1001 jeftiniji od peljeskog, ovog, sto 'briju' da ce napraviti
<Mmike> WTF!
<Mmike> dobio sam od suda pismeno
<ivoks> ovrha? :)
<Mmike> da se izvolim ocitovati o nekom kuferu unutar 15 dana
<Mmike> ma ne, neka saobracajka pa sam 'krivi' iskaz dao k'o svjedok
<Mmike> al' pazi
<ivoks> eto ti kad lazes
<Mmike> nasao to u kaslicu neki dan, cura izvukla, opce nisam skuzio
<Mmike> i stoji mi na stolu vec par dana, i sad otvorim i blablalbla, 15 dana, ako ne, tko te jebe, k'o da nisi dao iskaz
<Mmike> pise gore 's povratnicom'
<Mmike> zovem curu, reko, jesi ti potpisala
<Mmike> veli, nisam
<Mmike> reko, wtf
<Mmike> zovem postu, reko, dobio, s povratnicom, nisam potpisao
<obruT> ijao ! razgovaramo s kriminalcem !
<obruT> svicemo u zatvor
<ivoks> idem na kavu na plazu
<ivoks> sad zbijla
<Mmike> veli mi lik, da, od 1.1.2010. novi zakon, posiljke od upravnog postupka vise ne moraju biti urucene u ruku, dovoljno je da ju postar ubaci u sanducic i na povratnici napise 'nije nasao doma, ubacio u sanducic'
<Mmike> pa koji kufer?
<Neuromanc> nda
<obruT> a ti dan prije otisao na mjesec dana godisnjeg... i sta onda ?
<jelly> bez problema poreznog ubace u kaslic, iako pise da treba na ruke
<Neuromanc> a onda djeca naidju i umu ih fore iz kaslica
<obruT> jos ako ti postu dostavlja "Sigmund Listic", nema sanse da tu postu dobijes u svoj sanducic
<jelly> nije posta ko sto je bila u komunizmu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: tam su ta pisma nosili murjaci
<obruT> ili Pizistrat :)
<Mmike> hm, bas trazim zakon, ne mogu naci
<Mmike> jer, porezna, ili prometni prekrsaj, ili poziv na rociste neko
<Mmike> to ti moraju urucit
<Mmike> i onda dobijes onaj papiric
<Mmike> da nisi bio doma i da se izvolis javit
<Mmike> al' ovo je, nemam pojma kaj je
<ivoks> vidis da ne moraju
<ivoks> meni su random nekoga nazvali, izrecitirali dugove i rekli 'javite mu' :)
<Mmike> e, ja sam samo 3k kuna duzan :)
<Mmike> a ovo po kaj sam isao je 'porez na firmu'
<Mmike> vish ,i to je bio 'upravni postupak'
<Mmike> al' to sam uredno dobio 'dajte se javite'
<Mmike> 'nije vas bilo doma'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> hbogner, si bio sinoc?
<Mmike> bio budz0r , i erkalovic, kako sam cuo
<budz0r> Mmike: jest :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ne
<dodobas> gdje su bili?
<hbogner> nisam an kraju, previse umoran
<hbogner> krivi put
<Mmike> Što znače oznake A B C D E F za veličinu grudnjaka?
<Mmike> A - A di su?
<Mmike> B - Bar se vide!
<Mmike> ...C - Cuclo bi ih!
<Mmike> D - Dobre, dobre!
<Mmike> E - Enormno dobre!
<Mmike> F - Fuj, silikoni... :))
<Mmike> budz0r, bas te se i mogli javit :)
<dodobas> bio i ja u krivom putu do 20h...
<dodobas> hmm...
<nvucinic> i ja :)
<nvucinic> od 21... 
<hbogner> dodobas, ti? u birtiji?
<dodobas> hbogner: slucajno...
<dodobas> cuvao sam mjesto, grijao klupu...
<hbogner> vec sam gledao kad ce potres i smak svijeta :D
<budz0r> Mmike: vidjeli smo te tek kad si isao doma
<budz0r> Mmike: nacvrcal si se pa te curka doma vozila :)
<budz0r> Mmike: otkud ti daljinac od rampe tamo?
<dodobas> budz0r: ja znam :D
<dodobas> ali ne smijem reć
<Mmike> budz0r, curka zivi tamo
<Mmike> pa moze :)
<Mmike> jeps, spil sam si 3-4 erdingera, nije da se nije moglo voziti, al' zlu ne trebalo :)
<obruT> donio sam iz Crne Gore svjeze brojeve Politikinog zabavnika i Sveta kompjutera, cijeli metez nastao u firmi, svi bi citali :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: siris propagandu :D
<Mmike> Auuuuuuuu
<Mmike> svet kompjutera
<Mmike> Kako vidim koji je ubuntu na stroju?
<jelly> obruT: skeniraj i stavi negdje!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa valjda sa lsb_release -rd
<Neuromanc> ocu ja svet kompjutera:)
<SilverSpace> eto reko ja propaganda :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yea :)
<Mmike> lijencina, lakse pitat nego googlat :)
<SilverSpace> lsb_release -rdc
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako oces jos
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> ovak mi jos lepse  lsb_release -irc
<Mmike> http://lolsnaps.com/news/3789/2/
<SilverSpace> ludaci
<calmpitbull> radi zvuk
<Mmike> sta si napravio? :)
<hbogner> reboot :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> netko je rekao dali imam koji progam u WINE
<calmpitbull> sada nemam pojma tko je to bio
<calmpitbull> onda sam isao zgasit to i nista
<calmpitbull> onda sam isao gledat koja kartica je aktivna za sound
<calmpitbull> malo se igrao sa driverima i to jeto
<calmpitbull> nista strasno
<calmpitbull> samo sam morao malo studirat.....no mozda je bilo strasno
<jelly> nista mi nije jasno, al sad znas za drugi put <g>
<SilverSpace> http://obirtijomilamoja.blog.hr/
<SilverSpace> :D
<calmpitbull> jelly ....kaj mislis da je meni 
<calmpitbull> vse sem delu kaj sem mislil
<ivoks> slusal ovu veceru za 5 ili sta vec
<ivoks> i lik iz ziria kaze 'voce i slatko mi ne ide zajedno'
<SilverSpace> jel senso riknuo
<ivoks> mislis firma?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jel' grad.hr opet bez struje? :)
<ivoks> mislim da nije grad.hr
<ivoks> vec carnetov cvor
<ivoks> nsk dropa pakete
<budz0r> a ha
<ivoks> FSB-NSK je u banani
<ivoks> mozda je ovaj carnetov ruter
<ivoks> za sva tri faksa
<ivoks> evo ga, radi
<Mmike> bogmet!
<Mmike> .ninja { color: black; visibility: hidden; }
<Mmike> .titanic { float: none; }
<Mmike> predobro :)
<SakiKnin> pozz
<SakiKnin> ovdje mi je otkazao update manager
<SakiKnin> kaze "Could not initialize the package information"
<SakiKnin> pa i sinaptic neradi
<SakiKnin> sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> server je bio nedostupan
<ivoks> probaj opet
<SakiKnin> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<SakiKnin> evo
<ivoks> probaj update opet
<SakiKnin> nece
<SakiKnin> probao sam sudo apt-get update
<SakiKnin> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ivoks> hm... mozda je nestalo struje bas dok je syncao
<SakiKnin> mislim da je pukla veza u tom trenutku
<SakiKnin> buduci da sam imao ukljucen torent
<jelly> felicita
<jelly> Al Bano i Romina Power, Sanremo 1982
<Mmike> yea :)
<Mmike> sav sam se najezio sad :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRuU4poc3Gg
<Mmike> tko je taj lik?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qglrQKxPE_o
<ivoks> luka bulic?!
<ivoks> kak ne znas?!
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/lukapjeva1V.jpg
<ivoks> SakiKnin: aj probaj sad :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPsF5iLvlL0
<SilverSpace> kaj je pukla veza
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> meni su najbolji 'hej slovenci'
<Mmike> malcice falsa lik
<ivoks> pa to namjerno
<Mmike> christel you awk
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13GxxzLQ2SQ&feature=related
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HugGFtmvcr4
<calmpitbull> bok dececi
<SilverSpace> kam ides
<calmpitbull> ja nigdje
<calmpitbull> samo gledam zakaj mi ne radi bcm4313 na aricracku
<Mmike> kak' je dobar dino dvornik :)
<calmpitbull> znam da sam prije imao nekakav 80211 driver a sada nis
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA5YO3TdJSM
<calmpitbull> sto se dogodi ako ja maknem b43 sa blackliste
<calmpitbull> onda imam vise mogucnosti za wireless drivere insalirat ili?
<calmpitbull> jer ja imam sada taj STA driver
<calmpitbull> al pise da je bolji 80211 jel to istina?
<calmpitbull> netko zna nesto o tome
<calmpitbull> kazete brisi samo brisi po blacklisti, pa ces sutra opet stavljat gore novu kopiju ubunta
<jelly> daj si zemi atheros neki pa onda aircrackaj
<calmpitbull> nista idem ja probat napravit to kaj sam rekao
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kaj je to aricracku
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.piware.de/2011/09/dropping-postgresql-9-0-packages-for-debianubuntubackports/
<Mmike> ivoks, cuo se s likom mailom, sve objasnili, skuzili
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> mailom?
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> da, poslao sam liku mail i pitao kaj koji kufer
<Mmike> pa mi sve fino objasnio :)
<jelly> koliki je kufer i ko ga je tamo ostavio
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> hola
<SilverSpace> Checking for package 'gtk-sharp-2.0'.. found.
<calmpitbull> ombres
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma a mislim da je sve potrebno instalirano
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: jes ti probao WepCrackGui
<calmpitbull> nisam
<calmpitbull> to je kao da ti sam cracka wep
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=5ed9ef11e459d9cfcbc388c7dae1084b&topic=6329.0
<SilverSpace> vidi malo prije naletio
<calmpitbull> budem pogledao
<calmpitbull> hvala ti kao uvijek
<SilverSpace> ja pokrenuo pa nista
<SilverSpace> pokrene se i stoji 
<calmpitbull> al kada je najbolje za wep aircrack al ja ti radim bas scriptu u bashu da ce biti za svakog koji zeli probat
<SilverSpace> ma nisam nikada to probao 
<SilverSpace> gledam na yubito 
<SilverSpace> malo mi je to prerkomplicirano
<calmpitbull> ma imas tolko tih varjanti al nijedn ne pita po nacinu napada in ako je essid hidde i tako dalje
<SakiKnin> hakeri
<calmpitbull> da bar ....samo script kiddie
<calmpitbull> i jos to uzasno los :)
<calmpitbull> al kada sam skuzijo da tako uzasno puno naucis
<calmpitbull> i ne kuzim zakaj nema tecaja u hrvatskoj bas za pocetnike koji zele postati eticki hackeri
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: radi gui skuzio zasto mi nio htio
<calmpitbull> budem probal
<calmpitbull> naravno 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kakvi su to eticki ??
<calmpitbull> pa etical hackers 
<calmpitbull> pa imas kurs u algebri
<calmpitbull> al kada je to vec za strucnjake
<calmpitbull> i jos 3000€ za tjedan dana 
<calmpitbull> nisam bas kod love :)
<SakiKnin> ivoks: jos nije proradi server
<ivoks> je
<SakiKnin> ok, ali jos ne mogu update da napravim
<ivoks> pa mozda uopce ne koristis nas server
<ivoks> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.gz
<ivoks> pa da, ne koristis :)
<ivoks> jel ima netko drugi problema sa maverickom?
<ivoks> u biti, jel itko koristi maverick?
<SakiKnin> ja sam
<SakiKnin> 10.10
<SakiKnin> oprosti mi što ovo činim:'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<ivoks> no Package: header
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> to je file kod tebe
<ivoks> ajde ga obrisi
<jelly> calmpitbull: da bi bio bilo whitehat bilo blackhat hacker, treba ti siroki spektar znanja o sustavima koji ce se testirati.  Jedan tecaj te moze uputiti u metodologiju penetration testinga/etickog hakiranja, ali i dalje moras biti ekspert u datim sustavima
<calmpitbull> znam jelly hvala na poduci, al svi znamo da je siva zona najbolja
<jelly> kakva siva zona
<jelly> "eticki haker" je manjevise prijevod za "whitehat"
<calmpitbull> grey heat stari moj
<jelly> ne kuzim, al nema veze
<calmpitbull> postoje tri vrste hackera al nema beda
<calmpitbull> znam da moram znati sve o sustavima i ostalm stvarima al idem lagano
<calmpitbull> radim etapu po etapu
<calmpitbull> ja sam se nekak bacio na wifi heckanje onda idem dalje
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> sutra pocinje EBEL 
<SilverSpace> prvo kolo
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> moram po sezonsku kartu
<ivoks> i onda na tekmu
<SilverSpace> 11 su u  zg 
<SilverSpace> 2 kolo
<ivoks> kad je tekma?
<SilverSpace> pise u 17.30
<ivoks> o, super
<SilverSpace> 11
<ivoks> sta 11?
<SilverSpace> 11.9
<ivoks> a sta sutra nisu u zagrebu?
<SilverSpace> 2 kollo u 17.30
<SilverSpace> ne
<ivoks> aha... a jebiga
<SilverSpace> linc
<SilverSpace> je sutra
<ivoks> ah, ok
<SilverSpace> linz*
<ivoks> a vec mislio ici na tekmu
<SilverSpace> :)
<marko__> večer ... interesiram me dal se na ubuntu 11.04 da isključiti ona lozinka koja mi se svaki put uključuje kad se hoču spojit na wifi (nezz točno kak se zove, al znam da je to u kubuntu wallet)
<CrazyLemon> zove se passwords and encrypted keys
<CrazyLemon> il nešto slično :)
<marko__> e to
<CrazyLemon> ja znam jedan način..al neznam jel najbolji taj način
<CrazyLemon> daj password ''..znači da ga nema :)
<CrazyLemon> al ne za wireless..nego za otvaranje toga
<CrazyLemon> men se čini da je desni klik i "zamjeni lozinku"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko__> mene to svaki put pita kad uključim laptop i hoču se spojit na wifi, logičnije bi bilo da me pita kod wifia
<CrazyLemon> pa baš te zato ne pita za wifi lozinku..jer je lozinka za wifi zaštičena time "walletom"
<marko__> ??
<marko__> a to se da isključiti
<CrazyLemon> da
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> men se čini da je desni klik i "zamjeni lozinku"
<CrazyLemon> i pustiš lozinku praznu
<marko__> desni klik na Å¡ta?
<CrazyLemon> jesi li otvorio password & encrypted keys?
<marko__> da
<CrazyLemon> i imaš prvi tab Passwords
<CrazyLemon> a ispod ti nešto piše
<CrazyLemon> Passwords: ...
<CrazyLemon> desni klik na to što piše
<marko__> izbriso sam 
<CrazyLemon> i to je jedan način..neznam jel najbolji..al ajd neka :)
<marko__> evo sec da resetiram
<CrazyLemon> pa resetiraš češ..prije il kasnije :)
<marko__> ne radi
<marko__> opet isto
<CrazyLemon> jel se opet pojavilo ono Å¡to si izbrisao?
<marko__> da
<CrazyLemon> e sad zamjeni lozinku :)
<lulz87> vecer
<lulz87> dali je itko zastitio grub sifrom, procitao sam da se preko njega moze promijeniti root lozinka
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-09
<neuro> Čitatelji na iPadu su sofisticirani kao i njihovi uređaji pa je i sadržaj prilagođen njima. 
<root____> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: pogledao guiwepcrack, eee to je nesto sto sam ja htio i jos uvijek cu napravit svoju verziju
<calmpitbull> moja naravno ce biti losija al svejedno biti ce moja
<calmpitbull> ajde idem ja decki 
<calmpitbull> malo moram ucit
<calmpitbull> c++
<calmpitbull> sve sam zaboravio
<calmpitbull> nemam trening
<calmpitbull> drek i sve
<calmpitbull> ajde
<Mmike> Dolar opet ide gore
<Neuromanc> super
<Mmike> tja
<obruT> super, taman sam nasao nekih zaboravljenih dolara u ladici :)
<Mmike> ok, nije da je dolar 6 i pol kuna :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ne mozes popit ni pivo za dolar
<SilverSpace> 1$
<obruT> SilverSpace: ti se nemas sto brinut za pivo :P
<obruT> za 1$ mozes kupit koji limun i popit limunadu :P
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: znas da nije bilo indometacina u ljekarnama
<obruT> znam
<obruT> gdje god sam pitao, nema
<obruT> znas di sam na kraju kupio ? :) u Crnoj gori :)
<obruT> sad mi zao sto nisam kupio 10 pakiranja
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo danas stiglo u moju ljekarnu
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ce ga i svugdje bit
<SilverSpace> popizdio sam vec deset dana sam bez njega i odma mi lakat nabubrio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening u 10h ;)
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> gledam vec :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> evo ga sad ce massa pobjediti
<Mmike> dodobas, daj suti
<Mmike> dodjes tu i onda kaj :)
<dodobas> evo sad ce se massa pobjediti
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko quaggau za anouncanje ruta preko bgpa?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: al u kujcu
<dodobas> evo sad ce se massa pobjediti
<dodobas> :D
<obruT> kakva masa ?
<obruT> huligana ?
<dodobas> obruT: ma ne... freehugera :D
<Mmike> ubit rezisera
<Mmike> pa daj pokazi cijeli krug iz bolida
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to ne bus vidio
<SilverSpace> jedino zadnji krug 
<SilverSpace> u subotu na kvalifikacijama
<Mmike> kaj je sad ovom fincu bilo?
<Mmike> nisam gledo
<SilverSpace> kazu da mu je riknuo mjenac
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> opet tulav
<Mmike> di su DRS zone na monzi?>
<Neuromanc> nacha security nitification
<jelly> to mi je jedan od besmislenijih spemova
<SilverSpace> zasto drs nema na sluzbenoj stranici http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/italy_856/circuit_diagram.html
<Neuromanc> jelly a je besmislen, ali trosi resurse...
<Neuromanc> I onda Bog stvori zenu i rece: "Idi! ... I kompliciraj zivot sebi i ljudima oko tebe!"
<Neuromanc> ali zanimljivo kako su promijenili rijec notification u nitification
<SilverSpace> kak mi do sad nije palo na pamet app live-f1 - Formula 1 live timing
<m3x> Bok
<m3x> ima koga
<SilverSpace> ne pitaj ima li kog neko samo pitaj 
<SilverSpace> ako nekog ima odgovorit ce ti 
<SilverSpace> !pitanja
<SilverSpace> !pitanje
<m3x> treba mi pomoč u vezi nečega, Skinuo sam nedavno nakon dugo vremena update u ubuntu i sada više nemam windows u bootlisti, napravio sam update-grub ali windows jednostavno ne pronalazi. pa sam stavio windows dvd unutra i odvrtio nesto u vezi ispravka nesto u vezi bootanja windowsa tj nesto je uradilo no čim resertiram samo vidim linux dalje
<m3x> sto da napravim, googlao sam ali bez uspjeha
<SilverSpace> update-grub bi ti trebao vratiti windows ako ti postoji
<m3x> windows postoji, ali ga neče staviti na listu jednostavno ga ne vidi
<SilverSpace> nikada mi se to nije dogodilo
<m3x> aha
<m3x> idem probati napraviti fixmbr
<m3x> sa windows dvd
<SilverSpace> sudo fdisk -l
<SilverSpace> kaj ti ispise
<SilverSpace> daj pa pastebin.com stavi
<SilverSpace> pa baci link ovdje
<m3x> http://pastebin.com/SjLE19pn
<SilverSpace> aha dva diska imas
<m3x> cek
<m3x> imam vanski usb disk
<m3x> da ne brkas to
<SilverSpace> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB
<jelly> m3x: je li instaliran os-prober paket
<SilverSpace> to je vanjski
<SilverSpace> fakat nisam nikada imao takvih problema
<m3x> cek
<m3x> ako upisem os-prober u konzolu
<m3x> jel treba kaj ispisati ? 
<m3x> http://pastebin.com/gwHWMGf3
<jelly> ako upises dpkg -l os-prober | grep '^.i' 
<jelly> no, instaliran je i nađe Windowse
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> m3x: a postoji li neka /etc/grub.d/*os-prober* datoteka
<m3x> to da pogledam nautilusom ? 
<SilverSpace> m3x: koja je to verzija ubuntu
<m3x> 10.10
<jelly> m3x: ne.  Otvori terminal, upiši ls -l /etc/grub.d/*os-prober* 
<m3x> maverick
<m3x> http://pastebin.com/CnHuAfj5
<SilverSpace> hm kod mene je 30_os-prober
<SilverSpace> kakav sad proxy
<m3x> da opet ? 
<m3x> istu naredbu
<jelly> m3x: ajde pastebinnaj sadržaj te datoteke
<m3x> pa gore ti je link
<m3x> stavio maloprije
<SilverSpace> cat /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober_proxy
<SilverSpace> te naredbe
<m3x> http://pastebin.com/akFRXFAq
<jelly> očito taj grub proxy ne radi kak treba
<jelly> m3x: dpkg -l /etc/grub.d/*
<jelly> sorry
<jelly> m3x: dpkg -S /etc/grub.d/*
<m3x> http://pastebin.com/sbHjGShK
<jelly> tko je instalirao taj Ubuntu
<m3x> ja
<jelly> nešto je tu kemijalo mimo paketnog sustava
<jelly> ja bi reinstalirao os-prober pa vidio hoće li biti razlike
<m3x> ljudi ja vam nisam više od 4 mj skidao update, i nakupilo ga se preko 300mb, Izbjegavao sam to jer često nakon updatea imao probleme. A sad to napravio jer sam ćekao da se to dosta istestira
<m3x> evo idem reinstalirati
<jelly> jesi li koristio ili dodavao neki ekstra alat koji petlja po konfiguraciji GRUB-a
<m3x> nebas, imam instaliran alat koji se zove
<jelly> Grub Customizer?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1752585&page=3
<m3x> startup-manager
<m3x> recimo kad brisem neke programe
<m3x> pa ih opet instaliram, on in ne skida nego iz vuče iz kompjutora, kako mogu obrisati tako da ih friske skine sa neta 
<jelly> to ne bi ništa pomoglo
<jelly> samo bi skinuo opet iste pakete još jednom
<m3x> rekli ste da bi pomogla instalacija ponovno os-prober
<jelly> da.
<SilverSpace> hmreinstalacija
<m3x> to sam napravio upravo no opet ista stvar
<jelly> m3x: sto si tocno napravio
<m3x> apt-get remove os-prober i opet apt-get install os-prober
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<jelly> isti kufer
<jelly> u ovom slučaju
<m3x> trebam ponoviti ? 
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj ne napravi ovako nove postavke
<jelly> m3x: ne nužno, imaš li output tih naredbi
<m3x> vise nemam
<jelly> m3x: i je li se Å¡to promijenilo u /etc/grub.d/ direktoriju
<m3x> nije
<jelly> m3x: dpkg -L os-prober |grep grub.d
<ivoks> dakle ova drzavna uprava...
<ivoks> kada nekoga zaposlis, moras donijeti neki formular sa svim ispunjenim podacima o tom zaposleniku
<ivoks> ime, prezime, bla bla, pa i dan kada pocinje raditi
<ivoks> ali, to drzavi nije dosta, pa moras donijeti i izjavu u kojoj pisu sve te iste stvari, koju potpisujes i pecatiras na isti nacin kao i taj formular
<ivoks> ZA KOJI KURAC ONDA SLUZI TAJ FOMRULAR?!
<m3x> jelly ona naredba nista ne prikaze, samo se pojavi za ponovni unos
<m3x> moram ici, ljudi, mamu sam otpelal frizeru
<jelly> m3x: To je čudno.  Aj onda ovako: sudo aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall os-prober, pastebinnaj sve što aptitude javi, i ponovi dpkg -L...
<jelly> kad se vratiš od frizera
<m3x> nemam aptituede, cek promjenit cu u apt-get
<m3x> vratim se za 10 min ili više
<Mmike> ivoks, que?
<Mmike> ivoks, di to nosis, kome?
<Mmike> ja to nisam nosio :)
<ivoks> u poreznu
<ivoks> pa eto, zenska me sad zvala
<Mmike> tj, samo sam nosio na mirovinsko/zdravstveno
<Mmike> u poreznu?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> bleh? to nesto novo?
<ivoks> pa jesi zaposlio nekoga?
<Mmike> jesam, vise puta
<ivoks> ne znam, zena mi rekla da taj obrazac nije dosta
<Mmike> samo ga prijavim na mirovinsko, zdravstveno
<Mmike> i to je to
<ivoks> da treba jos komad papira s datumom kada je covjek poceo raditi
<ivoks> nosio si jos nesto, ne samo mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> ili ti je to racunovodja sredio
<ivoks> uglavnom, SMIJURIJA!
<ivoks> idem pojest, pa do racunovodje :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> u zagrebu si?
<Mmike> memorija, server?
<ivoks> kaj s njima?
<Mmike> memoriju ti dam, upiknes u server, pa imamo vise rama u serveru
<ivoks> idem jest jer nisam jeo od rucka jucer
<Mmike> sjecas se
<Mmike> vec godinu dana to pokusavamo :0
<Mmike> hajde, hajde, treba kilazu odrzavati :)
<Mmike> dobar tek
<Mmike> kaj ces jest?
<Mmike> http://netsplit.com/2011/09/08/new-ubuntu-release-process/
<jelly> s/new/proposed new/
<ivoks> Mmike: svasta
<ivoks> kaj, hoces da se nadjemo?
<Mmike> pa ak ces imat vremena odnjet te 2 gige rama i upiknut unutra, pustit memtest malo da radi, hocu
<ivoks> pa necemo vrtiti memtest usred radnog vremena
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> prvo, vrtit ces ga 10 minuta max
<Mmike> drugo, nitko nece umrijet ako server bude down 10 minuta
<Mmike> struje je nestajalo na dulje vremena
<Mmike> memorija radi, ja sam ju doma probao, jedino bih zavrtio memtest na 5-10 minuta da se 'prilagodi' ploci :)
<ivoks> koje gluposti
<ivoks> ajde dobro, vrtiti cu memtest
<Mmike> percona-5.1 je drasticno bolji od 5.0
<ivoks> koliko ti treba do gradjevine?
<Mmike> uh, nemrem prije 17:30, radim do 17, a onda moram ic uplatit kaparu za svatdbu
<ivoks> onda nis
<ivoks> ja u 16h moram biti u varazdinu
<Mmike> neozbiljan si, predsjednice! :)
<Mmike> kad se vracas?
<ivoks> nedjelju
<ivoks> mogao bi stati u zagrebu
<Mmike> osh nakon utrke onda?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ma zaboravi
<ivoks> kakve utrke?
<Mmike> nije o glavu
<ivoks> ujutro sam u zagrebu
<Mmike> utrka pocne u 14
<ivoks> ako mozes oko 10h, super
<Mmike> mogu
<ivoks> u 14 sam vec u moru covjece
<ivoks> ajde, u 10 pred gradjevinom u nedjelju
<ivoks> ako bude promjena, zovem te
<Mmike> da, 9ti mjesec je najljepsi na moru
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> ok, ubiljezio sam te
<jelly> Mmike: a u usporedbi sa obicnim mysql?
<Mmike> nisam probao obicni 5.1
<Mmike> vjerojatno je jednako doba
<Mmike> r
<Mmike> konacno mozes reci: select * from information_schema.processlist
<Mmike> pa onda imas i order by i where i svakakva cudesa
<SilverSpace> fakat imam ludu prijateljicu :) isla cistiti tipkovnicu kad je racunalo bilo upaljeno i ko zna sto je sve postiskala i shebala
<jelly> sve je to ok, samo prvo prebacit na konzolu
<Mmike> i upalit editor neki :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel se ovaj kanal logira?
<SilverSpace> jelly: da
<obruT> zato treba pazit sto se pise
<SilverSpace> i statistika http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ircstats/
<SilverSpace> i ovo je nekada radilo http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/irclogs/
<SilverSpace> obruT: hihi
<jelly> upravo zato sam i pitao
<SilverSpace> zlizale mi se nozice na misu
<SilverSpace> dali je vrijeme za zamjenu
<jelly> meni trebaju nove gumice za klitoris
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> previse po tome drkas
<jelly> bolje nego po misu
<SilverSpace> dere ih mali nazi opet 
<SilverSpace> jelly: istina
<Mmike> kak otvorim novi window u screenu
<Mmike> splitscreenan?
<obruT> jelly: mozda je vrijeme da nabavis novu lutku ? :)
<Mmike> o, lol :)
<obruT> Mmike: C-a | ?
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> a okomito? :)
<obruT> pa to je okomito :)
<obruT> C-a S je horiznotalno :)
<Mmike> ma to,turbek
<Mmike> pusa :)
<Mmike> da, vodoravno sam ceo :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scpHdtvv2PY
<ivoks> kak me ispizdi drzava uprava, to nije istina
<ivoks> naravno da me racunovodja samo gledao "blink, blink, 'necu ni pitati, pisem, potpisujem, nosi'"
<ivoks> lepe je u varazdinu
<Mmike> ja sam cekam da me nazove netko i pocne mi srat
<Mmike> bogme je lepe i u zagrebu
<Mmike> da se nisam nalio jucer bilo bi jos lepelse
<ivoks> ma drzava nema smisla, sama sebe spotice
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zvuci-nevjerojatno--savjetnik-u-vladi-bih-dao-otkaz-jer-nije-htio-primati-5000-eura-mjesecno-za-nerad/972393/
<jelly> obruT: morao sam kupit svoju, firma nije htjela kupit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> splitao sam si screen
<Mmike> i onda ga deatachao
<Mmike> kad ga reatacham ode mi split u pizdu mater
<jelly> i sad je u banani
<Mmike> ima nacina da se to ne desi?
<jelly> banana split
<obruT> ako se ne varam, sam koncept je takav 
<obruT> screen splita trenutnu konzolu/term na dijelove, a u svakom dijelu mozes imati bilo koji screenov virtualni ekran
<obruT> detach radi samo na sadrzaju screenovih virtualnih prozora, ne radi na necemu iznad toga, a recimo da su ti splitovi layer izmedju terma i screenovih virtualnih prozora
<obruT> barem ja to tak shvacam, mozda i grijesim, nemam pojma
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> moram splitat ponovo
<Mmike> i onda si namjestit di mi je sta
<Mmike> hmalo naporno, al' ajd
<Mmike> imam neke klijente koji imaju po 10ak webservera iza loadbalancera i onda bi mi zgodno bilo da napisem: abrakadabra, i da mi se pokrene screen, da me ulogira na sve te strojeve,splita ekran na 10ak cega-vec, i u svakom odere tail -f /var/log/sajt/error.log
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> al' nisam jos dokucio kako bih to :)
<jelly> Mmike: otvori 2 terminala i isti screen -x attachaj svugdje
<jelly> ah
<jelly> opet isto.
<calmpitbull> kao da removam libre office
<calmpitbull> jer mi se openoffice ne zeli instalirat
<jelly> eh, sta ce ti OO.o
<Mmike> jelly, ma, split mi je zanimljiv
<calmpitbull> jelly: moram zbog faksa
<calmpitbull> lik ne zeli nista drugo osim open
<calmpitbull> ne pitaj
<jelly> calmpitbull: jesu bas rekli da NE VALJA libreoffice?
<calmpitbull> DA
<Mmike> debili
<obruT> Mmike: da se screen i skriptirat vjerojatno, ali to jos nisam radio pa ... :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, reci im da je to jedno te isto i da ne seru
<calmpitbull> to sam i ja rekao 
<jelly> ne nuzno
<Mmike> obruT, ma, ja jesam, davno prije, al' mi se sad neda citat pa tlacim ljude okolo :)
<obruT> Mmike: tek sad vidim, tebi to treba iskljucivo za tailanje logova ?
<jelly> ali vrlo vjerojatno je jedno te isto za vecinu upotreba
<obruT> Mmike: moram se sjetit, koristio sam davno neku tail aplikaciju koja je sama splitala sto god si joj rekao, doslovno pokrenes tailer, kazes koliko windowa, u kojem sto i on sam to radi
<jelly> u screenrc se mogu pisati naredbe
<obruT> tak da je screen suvisan u tom slucaju...
<Mmike> obruT, e, al', logovi su mi na razlicitim serverima
<obruT> a mozes to i screenu pokrenut pa onda detachat :)
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> onda nist :)
<BotaniCar> Yelloooo
<BotaniCar> Elem, sto je brze ili linux ? 
<BotaniCar> Znam da sam Vam falio :)
<Mmike> Gle ga! :)
<jelly> Mmike: tipa http://paste.debian.net/129018/
<Mmike> Munjoz! :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili.
<BotaniCar> mmike, svaki put kad dodjem,ima te sev vishe :9
<Mmike> jelly, e, to, i sad jos samo kako da split upalim! :)
<BotaniCar> pokusam sad instalirati mIRC .. uspijem, da bi nakon prvog pokretanja dobio obavijest da koristim mirc duze od 300 dana .. zavjera
<BotaniCar> nije se uninstallao,iako sam mu to rekao jos 2009 ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: !!! ajme :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: uninstallao se ali je spremio nesto u ređistriju da te sjebe jer nisi platio
<BotaniCar> Vjerovali ili ne, Mmikeova statistika kanala me dotjerala nazad odze, bilo to dobro ili loshe :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: captain obvious :)
<BotaniCar> zomg, lik ima pravo ime u /hhois 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, malo je outdated statistika, popravljam, al' radim jos 5050 stvari odjednom, pa malo, eto :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti mogu doci doma na krafnu ? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam krafni!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svaka je statistika ionak u kurcu, nemres to popravit' nikak 
<BotaniCar> jelly: izvrsno,onda znam da nisi policajac 
<Mmike> jelly, oprosti botanicaru, on je priuceni windows admin koji bi htio koristiti linux, al' nikak da se poslozi mu to sve samo :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: oprosti Mmikeu, ne zna sto prica
<jelly> ja sam isto priuceni windows admin
<BotaniCar> nisam ni priucen
<BotaniCar> i, koristim linux, a htio bih prestati,to je moj problem, ne cinjenica da na linuxu nikaj ne radi :)
<Mmike> http://www.readmespot.com/question/f/147715/-screenrc---multiple-regions-on-launch
<Mmike> ahaha!
<BotaniCar> da mi je znat .. sto je smijesno osim da tip to uopce zeli ? 
<Mmike> Mmike imam neke klijente koji imaju po 10ak webservera iza loadbalancera i onda bi mi zgodno bilo da napisem: abrakadabra, i da mi se pokrene screen, da me ulogira na sve te strojeve,splita ekran na 10ak cega-vec, i u svakom odere tail -f /var/log/sajt/error.log
<Mmike> to
<jelly> mislio sam da sam jedini "If you embed a screen session within your main screen session [...]"
<BotaniCar> vi, decki, ne znate cuvat pos'o 
<Mmike> Fakat, covjece!
<Mmike> megakul, procitao sam i opce nisam povezao! :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti si srecica scrana, skup s onim turbekom :)
<BotaniCar> iduci korak ce vam bit kernel-embeded skripta koja popravlja errore kod klijenta, i tko vas onda treba ? 
<jelly> uvijek ima nesto za popraviti :-|
<jelly> koliko god automatizirao
<jelly> jos gore, sam dobijes vise posla za iste pare
<Mmike> nemres automatizirat
<Mmike> jednostavno, nemres :)
<Mmike> to je iluzija :)
<calmpitbull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685942/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako nemremo automatizirati, zasto bi i zapocinjali, kaj ce mi automaCki screen splitter onda ? :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, zato kaj mi je tlaka svaki put kad nesto ne valja na clusteru nekom ic po nodeovima i gleda kaj bi moglo bit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti ovo dosta http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/8-tb-thunderbolt/110855.aspx
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace, ex sused ! de si 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo me
<BotaniCar> kak zivot, kak linux ? Fukas kaj ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj vise nisi tu u blizini
<Mmike> 4TB diskovi?!
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je 8TB bruto
<SilverSpace> ma pere me zivoz 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nisam te nista ni pitao o clusterima
<jelly> Mmike: izdao Seagate ovaj tjedan ili prosli
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kupil hizu u sesvetama, nisam imal para za bit u gradu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: izlezavam se i lijecim od upale pluca
<Mmike> Table './mysql/user' is marked as crashed and should be repaired <- e, a ovo kad se desi, to je presuper :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, jeps, sorry, to je botanicaru islo :)
<BotaniCar> uku*ac, di si upalu pluca nasao u ovo doba ? si pal nekom u bunar ?
<jelly> Mmike: 5 plattera, 8 puta 625GB po strani ploce
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisi otiso daleko
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nema panike, al dobro
<Mmike> calmpitbull, uzmi virtualbox, unutra nainstaliraj stariji ubuntu koji ima openoffice, i vozi
<calmpitbull> na 1g
<calmpitbull> 1gb rama nema sanse
<Mmike> jelly, kul! znaci da ce ovim diskovima past cijena i da si ne slazem diskove za polje svoje jos :) kul! :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemam pojma 
<Mmike> calmpitbull, pa ima, das 512 megi virtualki tamo stavis xubuntu
<calmpitbull> Mmike: netbook stari moj
<jelly> calmpitbull: enihau.  Obrisi libreoffice-common i vidi dal ce se onda đubre htjet instalirat
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nema sanse
<BotaniCar> eto, on mmikeu veli da nema sanse
<BotaniCar> a mmike zna da ima 
<jelly> Mmike: mislim da ce 2TB jos neko vrijeme biti optimum
<calmpitbull> jelly: ajd idem probat
<BotaniCar> legendarnim rijecima Xibita (nije eminem,a repa) "yo dawg, we heard you like virtualisation so we put'd XEN into your virtualbox, so you can FAP while you FAP"
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, bas gledam. 500 kuna komad za 2TB
<jelly> Mmike: i relativno prihvatljivih 1600kn za "enterprise class" 2TB
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: samo stavi sliku od open office 
<BotaniCar> e, kaj nisu stali s razvojem openofiza ? 
<BotaniCar> nije to umrlo ?
<SilverSpace> moze se zamjeniti 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da nisu
<jelly> Mmike: sad ti vidi koliko su kvalitetni i testirani oni od 500kn
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da jesu, da se izrodio neki child project, ali da je OO abandonware
<SilverSpace> libreoffice
<jelly> ja bi liku dao libreoffice dokumente i pitao ga jel sve radi
<SilverSpace> mislim ono :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, raditi ce ok, stojaznam... nisam do sad nikad ozbiljnijih problema s diskovima imao
<Mmike> jedino, rebuild polja na 320G diskovima traje par sati
<Mmike> ne usudim se pomisliti koliko ce trajati sa 2TB diskovima
<jelly> kakvo polje
<ivoks> raid valjda
<ivoks> traje, da
<jelly> jebogaja
<jelly> koji raid
<jelly> nije isto raid10 i raid6 rebuild
<ivoks> svejedno traje dulje nego s manjim diskovima :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: to mislis da kada se otvara da likovi misle da sam na openofficu ili kaj
<jelly> ak si paranoican, raid1 ili 10 sa tri mirrora ;-)
<calmpitbull> jelly: znas da bum to napravil, bas me briga 
<Mmike> raid5
<jelly> Mmike: a imaj hotspare, jebga
<ivoks> Mmike: byoby
<ivoks> raid5 se ne radi s velikim diskovima
<Mmike> pa svejedno, treba vremena da se hotspare prikljuci
<ivoks> byobu
<Mmike> ivoks, m?
<ivoks> raid5 ne radis s velikim diskovima
<Mmike> a, byobu je onaj ruzni screen-improved
<ivoks> niti sa vise od 4-5 diskova
<Mmike> da, nemrem to koristit
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<ivoks> zato kaj vjerojatnost da ti krepa jos jedan disk dok se drugi rebuilda nije tako mala
<jelly> Mmike: ak mu treba "vremena da se prikljuci" onda nije hotspare? :-)
<ivoks> jelly: hot spare je jos uvijek spare, nema na sebi podatke
<jelly> midrange vendori obicno preporucuju raid6 kad se koriste sata diskovi
<ivoks> jelly: mora se replicirati
<ivoks> naravno, raid6
<Mmike> pazi sad ovo! :) ne treba mi screen u screenu, mogu samo napraviti bind koji ce mi evalati screenrc, i reci split, focus, select, blablabla
<Mmike> screen je preubercool! :)
<jelly> doduse veli ibm da moze raid5, ali ja nista ne vjerujem ;-)
<ivoks> mogao si staviti byobu i sve bi to vec imao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem
<jelly> pa je raid6 + 1 hotspare
<BotaniCar> idem prestao sam vas razumijeti, mozda u ponedjeljak bude bolje :)
<BotaniCar> MahMah
<Mmike> jelly, raid5 i hotspare?
<ivoks> raid6 + hostspare
<jelly> to ak nemas para ;-)
<ivoks> hot cak
<ivoks> u biti raid6 + hotspare u vecini slucajeva nema smisla :)
<ivoks> ako imas 5 diskova u raid 6 i jos jedan hotspare, onda si mogao napraviti i raid10
<Mmike> veci slack imas na raid10
<jelly> ivoks: imam raid6 preko 14 diskova
<Mmike> imam raid5, 'gubim' 1/5 prostora
<jelly> Mmike: onda znaci da nemas hotspare i to, ako nemas backup, ce ti se osvetit kad-tad
<ivoks> jelly: sretno :)
<ivoks> 14 diskova i raid6 je isto toliko opasno kao i raid5 sa 7 diskova :)
<jelly> nije bas
<ivoks> sto vise diskova, veca vjerojatnost da ce ih vise krepati u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> gdje je isto vrijeme = vrijeme dok je 1 disk krepan + vrijeme dok se taj disk rebuilda
<Mmike> raid5/6 ne koristis u produkciji. koristis mirror ili raid10. raid5/6 su spori za popizdit
<Mmike> al' ovo mi je za po doma
<Mmike> za filmove i ina sranja
<Mmike> tako da me ne brine previse
<ivoks> zagorska posla: Ukrali avion, rulali po pisti pa se zabili u grmlje
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> za filmove i sranja trenutno imam raid1, jos nisam zapunio 2TB
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> boli me taj waste of space :)
<Mmike> iako, imam 5x320GB
<Mmike> pa mozda da uzmem 2x2TB, imam cak i malcice vise prostora
<ivoks> ja nemam filmove
<ivoks> a muziku ionak imam na ubuntu one
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> filmovi jos kako tako
<Mmike> al' muzika je dragocjena
<ivoks> a i ako ju zagubim, uvijek mogu skinuti
<ivoks> jer je sve kupljeno
<Mmike> imam setova raznih koje sam nasnimavao i skidao pitaj boga od kud
<Mmike> ovo nemosh kupit
<Mmike> Darren Emerrson in OTVdomu, recimo.
<Mmike> Ili Dave Mothersole u Bestu (ili dje je vec bio)
<Mmike> i tak
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<Mmike> al' to imam i po DVDjima :)
<Mmike> Za Davea, ajd, al' za Darrena, to je skoro pa sramota :)
<ivoks> pih
<jelly> koga
<Mmike> Darren Emersson
<Mmike> Underworld
<Mmike> Gledali ste svi Trainspotting i znate svi Born Slippty
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> umoran sam k'o pas
<Mmike> jebo me alkohol
<ivoks> nisam gledao Trainspotting
<calmpitbull> transpotting je tako bezveze film
<jelly> idem sad to pustit, vec je kvarat do pet
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> netko voli luku bulica, netko voli Underworld
<Mmike> gusti su gusti 
<jelly> shouting
<jelly> LAGER LAGER LAGER ♬
<Mmike> ahahahahaha
<Mmike> moarm platiti 900 kuna nekakvih pimpekasti obrazaca
<Mmike> nesto za e-HZZO i e-HZMO 
<Mmike> sveskup 1250 kuna (PDV included)
<Mmike> pa ja cu se propucat :)
<Mmike> odo uplatit svadbu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj se zenis?
<Mmike> ae :)
<obruT> a jadan...
<ivoks> pa nis se ne hvalis
<ivoks> treba nac neku koja te hoce :D
<obruT> nije to nesto s cim se covjek zeli pohvaliti :)
<ivoks> obruT: jesi ti ozenjen?
<obruT> naravno da ne :)
<obruT> samo mi jos to treba u zivotu :)
<ivoks> pa kaj onda znas...
<obruT> iako 5 godina zivota s curom... kao i da jesam
<obruT> vjerojatno mi se ne bi nist promjenilo osim sto bi me ova mogla vise zajebavat :)
<jelly> 5 godina?  Pa zakonski je isto ;-)
<obruT> bome je, 8 godina smo skupa, 5 zivimo skupa
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> mi se actually volimo :)
<Mmike> pa nam je ovo guba :0
<Mmike> recimo
<ivoks> bahahahaha
<Mmike> dok ne skuzim kol'ko ce kostat, onda vise nece biti guba
<Mmike> ivoks, znam, znam, al' eto, ima i toga na svijetu :0
<ivoks> reci fino da se zelite nazderat na racun staraca
<Mmike> yea, rajt
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da bar imam starce koji mi mogu platit bar pola
<obruT> ih, ljubav... to je prolazna stvar :)
<ivoks> ljubav nije proalzna
<ivoks> zaljubljenost je prolazna
<obruT> kak nije, prije sam volio mandrivu, sad vise ne volim :P
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> iako, postoje one vjecne djecacke ljubavi, pune zanosa, npr. slackware...
<Mmike> debian
<Mmike> jedina i prava ljubav
<Mmike> i ubuntu nakon toga
<Mmike> s tim da mi ubuntu ide nakurac zadnje vrijeme opako
<Mmike> prava ljubav :)
<Mmike> recimo, zasto ne broji postotke kad radi fsck!
<Mmike> koja je budala osmislila da nema postotaka kad radi fsck
<Mmike> onaj, mandatorni, pri butanju, svako toliko
<Mmike> al' ga i dalje volim :)
<obruT> to su kompromisi u vezi
<obruT> nesto volis, nesto te smeta, sve je ok dok ono sto volis prevladava
<ivoks> pa ubuntu broji :)
<ivoks> i debian je brojao
<obruT> ja sam s ubuntuoom u vezi iz ciste navike, onak, nit da posebno volim, nit previse mrzim... cisto sam lijen da prekinem vezu... jos uvijek koliko toliko zadovoljava :)
<ivoks> velis, sex je dobar, pa eto
<obruT> sex je super, prico mi jedan sto je gledao :)
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> justin bieber je bio na tvu
<ivoks> 'zdrav sam, mogu jest, sta se imam plasit?'
<ivoks> odgovor na pitanje 'bojite li se nastupa na poljudu?'
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da na pocetku kad starta onaj prvi progres bar :)
<SilverSpace> logo
<igustin> ivoks: mozda je htio reci da moze pojest govna koja ga cekaju tamo ;)
<igustin> ...ali ne pratim te stvari, pa bolje da sutim ;)
<ivoks> govna koja ga cekaju tamo?
<igustin> od strane splitske publike, zar ne? :D
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: samo cu upalit i kada izpadne star up screen libreoffice cu pokazat sa prstom na neku trebu i reci kako ona dobro izgleda, tip pogleda prema trebi i evo mene u writeru...ima samo jedan bad, sami decki smo....nis ili kada pocne load screen ljepo ctrl+alt+desno
<calmpitbull> kako se napravi useradd <name>, a sto ako zelis da user isto ima mogucnost sudo
<ivoks> adduser
<ivoks> ne useradd
<ivoks> ako zelis da korisnik ima mogucnost koristenja sudo za roota
<ivoks> onda adduser <name> admin
<calmpitbull> zasto sam ja napisal useradd
<ivoks> useradd je standardni alat za dodavanje korisnika
<ivoks> adduser koristi useradd i jos neke druge alate
<ivoks> uglavnom automatizira nekoliko koraka koje inace radis kad dodajes korisnika
<SilverSpace> 1:0 gube medeki
<ivoks> ima negdje prijenos?
<SilverSpace> nisamtrazio 
<ivoks> nema
<SilverSpace> 2
<SilverSpace> gledam EC KAC - EC Red Bull 
<drac0_> vecer
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oj
<SilverSpace> i jesenice i olimpija vode 1:0 olimpija u gostima
<SilverSpace> KINASEWICH!!!!!!! 2:1 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> 3
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-10
<Mmike> http://www.poslovnipuls.com/2011/09/09/logo-parodije/
<Mmike> najbolji je appleov :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: poceo trening
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> vidis
<Mmike> :* :)
<Mmike> sad mi manje zao sto moram raditi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> mrecedesi dobro izgledaju
<Mmike> www.pythonchallenge.com
<Mmike> prekul :)
<Mmike> http://www.deathball.net/notpron/ <- megaprekul
<Mmike> ovi smiju DRS koristiti na treningu u zonama kad god zele, jeld?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne kuzim ja tu nist
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> i u kvalifikacijama
<SilverSpace> i ne samo u zonama
<SilverSpace> zone su samo za utrku
<SilverSpace> Alonso prekrizio sezonu boli ga kita 
<SilverSpace> smrdljivi spanjolac
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj drugi bi morao kuziti, iako, i ovaj prvi je
<Mmike> http://open.spotify.com/404
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas da imas za terminal samo se moras registrirati na njihovu stranicu live-f1 - Formula 1 live timing 
<Mmike> za terminal?
<Mmike> registriran sam tamo
<Mmike> kak/di za terminal?
<dodobas> live timing valjda
<Mmike> pa da, di/kak za terminal? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: live-f1
<SilverSpace> instaliras
<SilverSpace> i pokrenes u terminalu
<Mmike> di skinem to?
<Mmike> aptgetnem!!!
<Mmike> Ma ne!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Ma ne ne ne :)
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-Terminal.png
<Mmike> megaprekul! :)
<SilverSpace> da apt-get
<dodobas> ono sto fali tom live-f1 je vrijeme zadnjeg odvozenog kruga
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> mislis vremena po krugovima
<dodobas> zadnji odvozeni krug na treningu
<SilverSpace> zasto bi ti to trebalo
<dodobas> da da mozes pratiti kakav im je race pace na treningu
<dodobas> ovaj najbezi krug nista ne znaci
<SilverSpace> hm
<dodobas> kad je trka onda imas last lap
<Mmike> taj live timing je totalno u banani
<Mmike> al' sad s ovim live-f1
<Mmike> netko je reverseengeneerao api
<sale> dodobas: na treninzima se vremena oduvijek prikazuju u tom formatu ;-)
<Mmike> to ne znaci da je to nuzno dobro :)
<dodobas> sale: ok, od uvijek... ali sad ako imas sva 3 sektora... mogao bi bar izracunati priblizno vrijeme
<dodobas> jer ne vjerujem da app usporeduje vremena, nego samo prikaze sto dobije od servera
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ruzno je sto je u Cu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bildam 0.2.11 verziju
<dodobas> Mmike: a je... treba to prepisat u perlu ili haskelu...
<SilverSpace> dodali su Display weather data
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/live-f1/0.2/0.2.11
<SilverSpace> http://blog.b92.net/text/18605/Dnevni-list-Politika-i-slobodni-softver/
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-Terminal-2.png
<BestOne> z
<BestOne> =D
<Mmike> dodobas, python, naravno! :)
<Mmike> plah
<Mmike> vruce je
<jelly-home> ovdje je 25
<SilverSpace> 31
<Mmike> jelly, de si ti? :)
<jelly-home> u stanu :-)
<Mmike> klimas? :)
<jelly-home> nema druge
<SilverSpace> ubacu u trecu 
<Mmike> jos 40ak minuta i odem na pivckana
<Mmike> PeeWkhan
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/update-manager-indicator-for-ubuntu.html
<SilverSpace> super
<Mmike> smijesno :)
<Mmike> potrgali ubuntu i sad moras 1001 pizdariju naokolo raditi da bi slozio to da radi kak spada :)
<Mmike> jeblo ih sve
<jelly-home> prec na windowse treba
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> iako :)
<Mmike> idem si odvozit monzu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve ce to biti slozeno kak spada
<SilverSpace> samo treba malo vremena
<jelly-home> canonical stalno nesto izmislja sa UIjem zadnjih 2-3 godine... ima li jos puno
<SilverSpace> meni unity ok 
<Mmike> tebi i ivoksi
<Mmike> ivoksu
<Mmike> neznam nikog drugog
<Mmike> tj, znam, al' koriste to na tabletPCjima
<Mmike> i vele da je zakon tamo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne prilagodljivi ste
<Mmike> jeps, prilagoditi se nalose
<Mmike> zakaj, kad imam izbora koristiti nesto sto nije lose?
<SilverSpace> loshe?
<SilverSpace> od kad je gnome tako dobar
<SilverSpace> samo se ti neces prilagoditi
<SilverSpace> kako se prilagodavas i svemu drugom novom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xoe06RbPa1A#!
<Mmike> koja krkkanka :)
<vladimir77> ima li koga
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi skriptu napisat da odgovara na "ima li koga"
#ubuntu-hr 2011-09-11
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> kako vidjet ako je tvoja kartica blacklisted
<calmpitbull> jer zelim gore stavit brcm80211 driver za wiif
<calmpitbull> wifi
<calmpitbull> ja sam u /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf
<calmpitbull> naravno gedit blacklist.cof
<calmpitbull> conf
<calmpitbull> nito ne odgovara idem ja opet napravit sranje
<Mmike> eee-voks
<Mmike> ima li netko ivoksov broj?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako je onaj stari
<SilverSpace> al mislim da vise nije na 95
<Astemd> jutro SilverSpace!
<Mmike> nije 091 ima
<Mmike> tjah
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> idem do faxa
<SilverSpace> Astemd: pozdrav
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> jos uvijek problemi sa bcms80211
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ma ne 
<SilverSpace> problem ti je uvijek izmedu stolice i tipkovnice :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> ili to
<calmpitbull> imao sam gore ja taj driver a kod nove instalacije sam naravo dobio stl driver 
<ivoks> fak... nemam odvijac
<Mmike> ivoks, ! :)
<Mmike> ja imam u autu, uzeo namjerno, i zaboravio ti dat! :/
<Mmike> kreten!
<Mmike> :) 
<MmikeT> Wo-ha!
<Mmike> kul!
<dodobas> lol
<MmikeT>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MmikeT> Mem:          2992       2463        528          0        201       1985
<MmikeT> -/+ buffers/cache:        276       2715
<MmikeT> Swap:         1905          0       1905
<MmikeT> Kuzis!? :)
<Mmike> Mislim da je vrijeme za 3-4 kruga po Monzi
<Mmike> brb
<dodobas> Mmike: i ja bih druze
<Mmike> e, vidis
<Mmike> mogli bi iduci vikend organizovati nesto, ha?
<dodobas> eh.. iduca dva sam u beogradu
<dodobas> htio bih gp2 i gp3 gledati
<Mmike> gp2/gp3?
<dodobas> iz gp2 i gp3 dolaze novi vozaci
<dodobas> Maldonado, Perez ...
<dodobas> Kobayashi
<dodobas> sad je upravo zadnja trka
<dodobas> http://www.gp2series.com/Live-Timing/Live-Timing-Inline/
<dodobas> i to je to... gotovo :)
<Mmike> hijh
<silverspace> i evo me opet
<Mmike> Bok, Miro! :)
<Mmike> Jel' se i ti pripremas?
<silverspace> Mmike: nego sta
<silverspace> :)
<Mmike> sto brijes, hoce li arijevac i dalje nadmocno pred svima?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim da nece danas
<Mmike> kak' to?
<SilverSpace> mali mu je topspid
<SilverSpace> jedino ako na pocetku pobjegne
<SilverSpace> u sto sumljam 
<SilverSpace> i bojim se onog Hamiltona na startu taj bi mogo sranje napraviti vec u prvom zavoju
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam, vish ,pratio to
<Mmike> kol'ko pici vettel?
<dodobas> 120km
<dodobas> :P
<dodobas> SilverSpace: po toj logici bi forceindie trebale pobjediti jer su najbrze na ravnini
<sale> dodobas: danas bi stvarno mogli biti drugacije. Vettel ima podesen kraci gear ratio
<sale> na kvalifikacijama, na kraju startno ciljne ravnine, najveci top speed mu je bio 327.7 km/h
<sale> najbolji top speed Alonsa je bio 342.2 km/h
<dodobas> uopce vise ne vjerujem red bullu kad se onako vesele... oko pobjede
<dodobas> sve je to montaza
<sale> :-)
<dodobas> dakle kada ce gp2 i gp3 biti na ekranima u rh
<sale> kada luka grobenski naraste i pocne voziti u toj kategoriji :-)
<dodobas> danas sam gledao trke... ekipa se zbilja trudi
<dodobas> que?
<sale> da, bude show
<dodobas> sta su opet nasli nekog klinca...
<dodobas> ko onaj čolak...
<sale> ma kakav Colak
<dodobas> dok ne dobije vozačku i spička par automobila oko stupova
<sale> Luka je klinac koji trenutno vozi karting u Italiji, sponzorira ga Red Bull i ostvaruje dosta dobre rezultate
<sale> http://www.lukagrobenski.com/
<dodobas> eto red bull.... zato je poznat...
<dodobas> samo reklama...
<sale> nije bas samo reklama
<sale> http://www.lukagrobenski.com/about-luka-grobenski/
<sale> vidi rezultate na dnu
<SilverSpace> da mali je dobar
<sale> ne pumpa RB lovu bez veze
<dodobas> hrvati samo traktore znaju voziti 
<alibaba-> pozdrav, imam jedno pitanje
<alibaba-> kada se napuni particija gde je Linux
<alibaba-> da li se moze recimo usr prebaciti negde drugde i da se onda linjuje
<dodobas> moze
<alibaba-> ili /var
<alibaba-> a fstab
<alibaba-> da li se treba naznaciti gde je zapravo ili i to preko linka moze da radi
<alibaba-> dakle da ostane fstab kakav jeste
<dodobas> pa /usr ce uvijek biti /usr
<alibaba-> hoce, ali da li fstab moze da vidi link ili ne
<dodobas> kakv sad link?
<alibaba-> vidi
<alibaba-> root je pun
<dodobas> ne vidim
<alibaba-> prebaci se recimo /usr na drugu particiju
<alibaba-> i linkuje se u /
<dodobas> i onda mountas tu drugu particiju na /usr
<dodobas> u cemu je problem?
<alibaba-> dakle u root ostane samo link od /usr
<dodobas> ma kakva link
<alibaba-> ali ta particija nije samo /usr
<alibaba-> neko to je particija gde su i ostali podaci
<ivoks> nemoj linkat
<alibaba-> recimo media/podaci/usr
<ivoks> bind mountaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ste upiknuli ram u server
<alibaba-> nece raditi tako sa linkom?
<ivoks> vjerojatno hoce
<alibaba-> logicno mi je da je to u redu ali nisam probao
<ivoks> ako linkas i nesto se desi s tim diskom, sustav ce popizdit
<alibaba-> pa sistem popizdi svakako ako se nesto desi sa diskom
<ivoks> ako bind mountas i nesto se desi s tim diskom, sustav ce zaustaviti butanje i dati ti priliku da popravis
<ivoks> uglavnom, bolje je sloziti da sustav zna je /usr negdje drugdje
<ivoks> nego da ga 'varas'
<ivoks> nego, idem dalje prema moru...
<Mmike> sale, jos uvijek oni lajbeki ne pricaju da nema povratne poruke?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesmo
<Mmike> ivoks, di si sad?
<SilverSpace> hebote usb wifi dongle mi srusi ubuntu
<SilverSpace> sruse se x_i i na kraju se zamrzne
<dodobas> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-ideas/2011-September/011448.html :D
<SilverSpace> krs ilom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sam ti rekel :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj 
<SilverSpace> mali je predobar
<Mmike> nelos, nelos
<Mmike> brijem da bi hamilton bio slicno dobar da je u tom autu
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> :) ocekivana pobjeda :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce nesto od njega
<SilverSpace> ja bas i nisam ocekivao pobjedu
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh 
<SilverSpace> i jos uvijek ne kuzim kak dobije najbrzi krug a nije najbrzi na stazi
<SilverSpace> 34°
<Mmike> jednostavno, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> brzi je kroz zavoje
<Mmike> vidio si kako je hamilton pobjegao schumacheru u lesmou prvom, odmah nakon druge sikane?
<Mmike> da 34
<Mmike> iso bi se vozit
<Mmike> al' mi vruce malo mozda ipka neznam moram vidjet :0
<SilverSpace> vruce je danas
<Mmike> ne trljaj sol na ranu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> pitanje---dali netko zna ako se moze instalirat sve backtrack toolse odjednom na ubuntu
<stemd> da
<stemd> calmpitbull: sudo apt-get install tool1 tool2 tool3 tool4 itd
<stemd> naravno, ako su ti svi aladostupni u nekom deb repozitoriju
<stemd> naravno, ako su ti svi alati dostupni u nekom deb repozitoriju
<jelly-home> i ako calmpitbull ima popis pri ruci
<stemd> ako i nisu na netu, sve ih lijepo upakiraš u deb pakete
<jelly-home> *blink*
<stemd> :)
<stemd> i složiš lokalni repozitorij i to je to
<jelly-home> da ih lik zna "sve ih lijepo upakirati" onda ne bi pitao takva pitanja
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> tako je
<calmpitbull> http://www.ubuntucommand.com/backtrack-5-tools-on-ubuntu/
<calmpitbull> nesto kao to
<jelly-home> kad neko blebne tako nesto bez da razmisli o profilu pitanja i korisnika koji ga postavi, nema puno koristi
<calmpitbull> ja sam pitao kao teoriju a ne kao praksu
<stemd> ah, svatko je jednom bio njubi
<calmpitbull> jbt...prvi koji razume
<calmpitbull> di si dosad
<calmpitbull> u najgorem slucaju cu opet stavio gore novu kopiju....rofl
<calmpitbull> kao i svaki tjedan
<jelly-home> heh
<calmpitbull> ma sto vise gluposti radim to vise naucim...nauci se na svoijm greskama
<jelly-home> mozda bi se vise naucilo ispravljanjem nego reinstalacijom
<stemd> nego, kad smo već pakiranja deb paketa
<stemd> sudo checkinstall --pkgname "ime_paketa" --pkgversion "verzija"
<stemd> to treba lupiti umjesto "make install"
<stemd> a ako se želi naučiti što je što, "man checkinstall" is your friend
<jelly-home> checkinstall je hack
<stemd> yup
<stemd> nije za slaganje paketa za ppa
<jelly-home> pristojno pakiranje koristi druge metode
<stemd> hehe, to ću ostaviti tebi ;)
<jelly-home> moze, pakiram sot god treba za nominalnu satnicu
<calmpitbull> evo nije nista idem ja to napravit
<stemd> to je duh!
<calmpitbull> jos malo
<calmpitbull> evo stavio v repository upadal sve od backtracka proslo samo nesto nije W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<jelly-home> xbmc ne zvuci kao backtrack
<calmpitbull> cekaj 
<SilverSpace> bas
<calmpitbull> me ne cekaj
<jelly-home> a osim toga, to je samo Warning
<SilverSpace> pogledaj tu liniju
<calmpitbull> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687088/
<calmpitbull> kaj nije da je backtrack prosao
<SilverSpace> pogledaj si u /etc/apt/
<SilverSpace> a ne ovo
<SilverSpace> ili di app stavlja liste
<SilverSpace> di vec*
<calmpitbull> mislis na source.list
<calmpitbull> ili sto
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: probaj apt-cache policy ime-nekog-paketa-iz-backtracka pa vidi
<calmpitbull> ok
<jelly-home> trebao bi dobiti popis verzija i repozitorija koji su podeseni i dostupni
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kako si stavljao ovaj link u repozitori
<calmpitbull> ima
<SilverSpace> ako si stavljao sa sudo add-apt-repository onda nije u source.list
<calmpitbull> add new 
<calmpitbull> je u source.list
<calmpitbull> prvo nije bilo onda sam direktno kopirao
<calmpitbull> pa sada je 
<SilverSpace> nije nego u /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ 
<jelly-home> nije bitno je li tu ili tamo, bitno da je negdje od ta dva
<jelly-home> mjesta
<SilverSpace> daj prvo nauci di se kaj stavlja
<calmpitbull> he he
<SilverSpace> heboga patak 
<calmpitbull> ovak je bilo prvo sam stavio preko gui
<SilverSpace> ti bi kreko a neznas nis ta o sistemu
<CrazyLemon> pa ne treba tu ništa znat.. "To hack wep click NEXT button".."hacked" :D
<jelly-home> find /etc/apt/ -name '*.list' -print0 | xargs -0 grep -i backtrack
<calmpitbull> jbt...i to nesto znaci da se zelim s time bavit i konstantno ucim
<calmpitbull> gledajte i nije da ste se vi probudili sa znanjem o komputerima
<calmpitbull> jel tak
<jelly-home> yep
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: :D
<SilverSpace> nismo naravno 
<calmpitbull> i nije bas da zelim klick hack radit, i znam da ce mi trebat dugo dok izadjem iz script kiddie 
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ima unutra ta tri koja sam ja stavio u repository
<calmpitbull> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/687095/
<jelly-home> http://alpakka.kapsi.fi/stuff/sauron_wtc.jpg
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: to znaci da je backtrack prosao
<calmpitbull> jel tak
<jelly-home> manjak gresaka bezanih za te repozitorije kod update naredbe znaci da su repozitoriji tehnicki ispravni
<jelly-home> i dalje ne znas imaju li pakete koji te zanimaju
<jelly-home> dok ne probas instalirati ili apt-cache policyjem ili necim drugim provjeriti sto je dostupno
<jelly-home> tsk
<jelly-home> psst, evo ga natrag, pravite se da nista ne znate
<calmpitbull> he he
<calmpitbull> pa dobro barem imate barem o necem pricat
<calmpitbull> ha ha a
<calmpitbull> onda necu ni pitat nis
<calmpitbull> rofl
<jelly-home> \o/
<calmpitbull> -.-
<calmpitbull> kaj bolje da odustanem
<stemd> ne
<stemd> ni slučajno :)
<stemd> umrijet će nam kanal od dosade inače ;)
<calmpitbull> i ja mislim
<calmpitbull> idem si po gemist
<Mmike> gemist!
<SilverSpace> moze
<jelly-home> na mom stolu samo ima jamnice
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-03
<dodobas> yeloel
<jelly-home> zijevo
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> hecner :/ jos nisu dali stroj
<ivoks> Panasonic predstavio najveći Plazma TV s rezolucijom od čak 7.680 x 4.320 piksela.
<jelly-home> ...
<Mmike> moj debeli lade
<Mmike> zasto ljudi rade
<jelly-home> za pare
<jelly-home> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2002/11/engineering-pornography/
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> Dobro jutro, junacine :)
<ivoks> http://netmobil.net.hr/nova-vozila/nova-mazda-6-debitira-u-moskvi
<ivoks> nije lose...
<BotaniCar|2> je , je , lako im od dobrog auta nastaviti raditi dobar auto :) 
<drj_cro> ce to ivoks na mazde prec?
<ivoks> tesko
<ivoks> ali mi se svidja sto se sve vise proizvodjaca vraca na taj 'misicavi dizajn'
<ivoks> umjesto onih elegantnih linija
<drj_cro> ma nece te mmike davit previse da predes na mazde, mozda malo :)
<BotaniCar|2> kad sam prodavao prosli auto, kupac je dosao u mazdi kojoj je brojac kilometara presao puni krug ( sve 9ke) :=
<ivoks> kaj mazdin brojcanik ide samo do 100?
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ne precjenjuj, mazdin kilometar sat ima samo dvije znamenke :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Jedna je polozena osmica, doduse :)
<ivoks> nekako sumnjam da bilo koji auto moze prijeci milijon kilometara
<BotaniCar|2> zasto ? 
<Mmike> on vozi Ford Mondeo :)
<BotaniCar|2> aha, onda sumnja i da bilo koji automobil moze u jednoj furi od zagreba do rijeke :)
<ivoks> pa benzinci sigurno ne mogu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kak da napravim da ticket vise ne postoji? mergea sam dva ticketa od razlicitog klijenta i sad oba dobijaju mailove regarding
<ivoks> za benzince je 300.000 dobar uspjeh
<ivoks> mislim, pa mercedes daje nagrade vozacima koji prijedju 250.000
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: morao si prije mergea 'trash' nad jednim ticketom, sad ne znam kak jednog ownera ticketa excludati 
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: merge se radi kad vise klijenata ima isti problem, zasto bi i jednog od njih iskljucio iz ticketinga i uskratio mu informaciju o statusu rjesavanja ?
<Mmike> aha, ak trasham ticket, onda se vise nece otvorit ak neko replyja na njega?
<Mmike> dva razlicita klijenta
<Mmike> nisu smjeli bit mergeani ticketi in the first place
<ivoks> http://www.mbusa.com/mercedes/heritage/events_community/overview
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: ako ga trashas brise se svaki spomen na njega, ne znam jel ostane kaj u bazi osim u statistikama
<drj_cro> od frenda stari je sa golfom dvojkom na oko 700k sada 
<Mmike> mi imamo preko 50k ticketa u 'trashu' :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, dizl?
<drj_cro> da
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: ovdje se spominju samo hype-marke vozila, kakav sad folkzvagn :) 
 * Mmike je sa svojom mazdom starom napravio preko 350k km, al' benzin
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> pa to je dosta dobar rezultat
<ivoks> vidi se da je vozila na fordov motor :)
<Mmike> you wish :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: pricamo o onoj mazdi koja je bila hibrid vise mazdi ? :D
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ta :) :)
<Mmike> jedino sto sam na toj mazdi mijenjao, uz remenje i filtere, je bila pumpa za vodu
<BotaniCar|2> uad a kar .. nevr sin a nadr uan lajk it
<Mmike> od ovih 'moras zamijenit jer je staro' stvari
<Mmike> 3 getribe promjenjene i te neke stvari, to ne racunam, to sam samo ja :)
<ivoks> sigurno je tu bilo i diskova, amortizera...
<BotaniCar|2> 'jedino sto sam na toj mazdi mijenjao je zadnja polovica vozila' :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i poluosovine i seleni i kugle i svasta :)
<BotaniCar|2> kak je taj auto bio milina :)
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> malo pre lagan, to je bila jedina konkretnija mana
<Mmike> i nije klimu imala, al' to nije smetalo
<Mmike> i imala je prejebenu skoljku za muziku slozit
<Mmike> tako se fino tresao/cuo auto, a nikad nisam bas tubu imao :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
<Mmike> eh :)
<ivoks> ludi rusi
<BotaniCar|2> ja se nemam kaj puno hvaliti starim autima :) Zanimaju nekog price o trulom Fiatu ili Yugou ? :) 
<ivoks> http://www.prochan.com/view?p=316_1346502431
<Mmike> no, kol'ko ti, hecneru, treba da fakin virtualku otvoris
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> brze sloze hardverski stroj
<BotaniCar|2> mi smo bas poslali upit prema njima, koliki je respons time ako se hardver strga na zakupljenopm stroju. Ima tko od vas iskustvo s njima ?
<ivoks> nije mi se jos hardver strgao, ali imaju support 24/7 on site
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: zbog dauntajma pitam. Ne znas koliko im je potrebno da mi zamijene hardver ako prdne ? 
<ivoks> s obzirom da imaju stotine istih uredjaja...
<ivoks> rekao bi da dijelove imaju on site
<ivoks> pa je onda sve stvar u tome koji dio rikne
<BotaniCar|2> I ja, ali dok ne cujem od nekog iz prve ruke/dobijem SLA dopis .. 
<ivoks> mozda se da cak isposlovati da ti diskove prestekaju u drugi stroj
<BotaniCar|2> ok, budem vam rekao kaj su mi reklai dok odgovore .. 
<Mmike> pa ja mislim da ti to defaultno rade
<Mmike> mislim, mi to radim
<Mmike> radimo
<Mmike> cim crkne stroj, chassis swap, i vozi dalje
<Mmike> al' svejendo
<Mmike> kaj ima tolko za otvorid novu virtualku?
<Mmike> jebem ih hecneraste spore :/
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<ivoks> dobri su kad ti posalju mail
<ivoks> 'stroj ti trosi vise struje nego inace, jesi siguran da je sve u redu'
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> sto se toga tice meni su isti k'o i linode
<Mmike> samo 241032941324 puta jeftiniji
<Mmike> i cini se manje azurni :)
<ivoks> linode ima samo virtualke, ne?
<weshmashian> \0
<Mmike> mislim da da
<ivoks> nemas tu sta misliti :)
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> virtualka koja u hecneru kosta 15 eura tamo kosta 40 :)
<ivoks> Linode 4096 - 4GB RAM, 160GB disk, 1,6GB promet - 160$
<ivoks> Hetzner Server EX 6 - 16GB ECC, 2x3TB disk, neogranicen promet - 70€
<ivoks> ST33000650NS
<Mmike> doje lik i veli 'mailovi mi vise ne dolaze, mozete napravit redirekt'?
<ivoks> seagate NS serije
<Mmike> i sad ti znaj koji on problem ima 
<Mmike> 2x3TB diska, to je super za backupe
<Mmike> i neznam za sto drugo
<ivoks> pa to je najmanji disk koji daju :)
<BotaniCar|2> imam najbolju namjeru isprobati taj E6 na 2-3 mjeseca, i pretociti par virtualki s svojih hostva tamo, ako se pokaze kak treba. Ne isplati se imat' svoje zeljezo vishe :(
<Mmike> dzaba dzaba
<Mmike> zaba zaba
<Mmike> zmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijaaaaaaaaaaa
<BotaniCar|2> Znam, to je pjesma ! :) 
<ivoks> hulk ogranizira nastup na infou
<ivoks> zajedno za hropenom
<ivoks> mislim da nam je to zadnji povod da revitaliziramo udrugu
<ivoks> ili ju jednostavno raspustimo
<BotaniCar|2> Nemojte ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, pljuckam ja po ubuntuju, ali fino je kad se vidi kak grupa ljudi nekaj dela za 'opce dobro' :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ili se ivoksu vise ne zajebava, jer je postigao poslovne ciljeve za koje mu je trebala ? :D
<ivoks> sve je to ok, ali u zadnjih 2-3 godine nismo napravili nista
<ivoks> ne mozemo se skupiti niti da obavimo skupstinu
<ivoks> i na skupstini su uvijek isti ljudi
<ivoks> ne dolaze novi clanovi jer smo prilicno neaktivni
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam sto ste ocekivali, ali vidim da se ljudi ispomazu na forumu. Sto je bio cilj ? 
<ivoks> pa ne bi ugasili stranicu
<ivoks> samo ne zelim da se dovedemo u neku nezgodnu situaciju jer imamo udrugu, a neki legalni drek nismo ispostovali
<ivoks> pa nas se kazni
<BotaniCar|2> ako nisu do sad .. 
<ivoks> pa do sad smo odradjivali te skupstine
<ivoks> moramo se naci i definirati sto su ciljevi udruge jer trenutno tumaramo bez cilja
<ivoks> pa tako i nista ne radimo
<BotaniCar|2> Dost' logicno
<ivoks> ako je cilj pomagati open source, onda nam ne treba jos jedna udruge - hropen i hulk su sasvim dovoljni
<ivoks> ako je cilj promovirati eksplicitno ubuntu - onda ce nas ostatak open source zajednice u hrvata i dalje mrziti (:))
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, nesto se mora pomaknuti
<BotaniCar|2> kome je to bitno ? :) Mislim, tko vas voli :) 
<ivoks> imali smo dobar start
<ivoks> konferencija, prevodjenje, TV nastupi
<ivoks> i sad smo stali
<ivoks> imam osjecaj da KSET radi vise za popularizaciju ubuntua nego mi
<BotaniCar|2> A jebi ga, tko je celnik udruge ? ako je stalo, njega treba prvog pitati kaj radite, i kaj planirate 
<ivoks> pa evo, prica :)
<BotaniCar|2> Znam :) Htio sam reci da je udruga kao i sve, diktatura, ako  onaj na vrhu ne nalozi da se postigne nekaj, kurac ce se ekipa sama sjetiti,svi brinu svoje brige
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ivoks, sazovi izvanrednu skupstinu u 10 mjesecu
<Mmike> pa cemo se sjest, nac, vidjet
<BotaniCar|2> ocete kitu, dok netko ne pocne dijeliti zadace :)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> u 10. mjesecu sam po europi
<ivoks> moze u 11.?
<ivoks> tj., po svijetu
<ivoks> podijelili smo mi zadace, ali sve se nekako razvodnilo
<BotaniCar|2> :(
<SilverSpace> e da
<ivoks> skuzio sam da imam dovoljno milja za otici besplatno u SAD
<ivoks> pa si razmisljam o vikendu u las vegasu
<dodobas> ivoks: vodis neku curicu ? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, moze
<Mmike> 1150 MB/sec u citanju
<Mmike> fino :)
<obruT> ivoks: ima toliko zanimljivih mjesta u SAD, a ti bi isao u Vegas ? :P
<Mmike> blah, jugo
<Mmike> i cini se kisa ce popodne
<ivoks> obruT: da
<Mmike> cim sam ugasio onaj window dr4ek i upalio app switcher, vise mi se ne smrzava compiz
<Mmike> tj, ugasio sam 'static app switcher' i upalio 'app switcher'
<jelly> koji mrm je static app switcher
<jelly> nesto od ubuntua?
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<SilverSpace> hm kernel panic na 12.10
<SilverSpace> sa starim kernelom se uredno podigne
<Mmike> jelly, od compiza
<Mmike> djidja koja ti crta fine frfrlje kad radis ctrl-alt-tab
<Mmike> ili alt-tab
<dodobas> Mmike: kada ces vise pocet korsititi neki tiling-wm i zaboraviti na desktop experience...
<jelly> ctrl-alt-tab zvuci komplicirano
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-tab je greska :)
<Mmike> dodobas, tiling-wm mi ubija koncepte
<dodobas> kao ?
<Mmike> kao - nemrem stavit prozor di hocu na ekran
<dodobas> trosenje vremena na pomicanje prozora misem...
<Mmike> da, znam
<Mmike> al' jbg
<dodobas> al ... da... ti volis njurgat...
<Mmike> ma, svi volimio
<Mmike> ja sam samo glasan :)
<Mmike> ugl, popravio sam si compiz, izgleda, eto :)
<Mmike> zvao me prof. Petar Knezevic, s Fera.
<Mmike> Da dal' bi ja predavao o Postgresu :)
<dodobas> koja razina ?
<obruT> reci mu da neces, da je postgres smece, da jedino mysql valja
<obruT> jel planira tko na fsec ?
<SilverSpace> U Sloveniji pronađena špilja veća od Slovenije hm od Postojne!
<SilverSpace> Neku vecer bio na trgu i lik(neki stranac) zonglira sa cunjevima i baca jako u zrak i kaze ovako se tonglira u australiji i onda si cucne i na zemlji pocne prebacivati cunjeve i kaze a ovako u sloveniji :)
<obruT> jadni slovenci :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' bio celav i imao irokezu neku cudnu, sav istetoviran po rukama?
<BotaniCar|2> kak sad, jel celav ili ima nekaj kose u irokezi ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije normali neki decko 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, :p
<SilverSpace> Å¡vabo 
<SilverSpace> plavi
<Mmike> gemist
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> poslo mi hecner SMS 
<Mmike> da mi je virtualka spremna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze gemist rucak je bio dobar :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja snaim jos rucao :)
<Mmike> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/borisjohnson/9516669/The-beautiful-nation-of-Croatia-is-placing-its-head-in-the-Brussels-noose.html
<Mmike> briju da je Rab u Dalmaciji
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: koliko im je trebalo da ju podignu ? :D
<Mmike> koga?
<BotaniCar|2> kakve baje ovi iz hetznera .. pošaljem ja upit, koliki je garanmtirani period oporavka, ako zakupimo server kod njih i dođe do hardverskog ispada. Odgovorili su mi da garantiraju odgovor na ticket unutar 2h, a da za popravak ne garantiraju nista ako im ne kazem koja je komponenta otkazala ( kao da ja to mogu vidjeti iz svog ureda) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> sve mi se cini da ne bum nikaj uzel od njih ako se ne da dogovoriti prestekavanje diskova u slucaju bilo kakvog ispada hardvera :)
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: koga = tvoju novu virtualku
<BotaniCar|2> si na ircu, ili da ti kopiram u skype ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ups
<ivoks> Mmike: taj clanak je bas los
<ivoks> tipicno engleski
<ivoks> 'Vama nece biti dobro tako jer cemo vam mi morati placati vise'
<ivoks> a da netko komentira kako je Kuna bila valuta za vrijeme NDH, brzo bi maknuli clanak :)
<ivoks> uostalom, lik je torijevac :)
<Mmike> nisam citao
<Mmike> samo mi smijesno bilo 'rab, dalmacija'
<Mmike> 'zagreb, slavonija'
<Mmike> i 'vinkovci, kvarner'
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Johnson
<ivoks> covjek je misljenja da je rimsko carstvo bolje ujedinilo europu nego EU
<ivoks> s cime se slazem, ali se zaboravlja da je 'ujedinjenje' izvrseno prisilno :)
<BotaniCar|2> nije da nema pravo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ako nista drugo, duze je trajalo nego ce EU :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ajde mi reci da se zemlje pridruzuju EU milom, bez ikakve prisile ? Danas samo ne koriste koplja nego novac 
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: svaka zemlja je imala referendum
<ivoks> njezine se gradjane pitalo
<ivoks> je su li oni donijeli objektivnu odluku, drugo je pitanje
<ivoks> ali ih se pitalo
<BotaniCar|2> Mhm, imali smo mi i par izbora nakon kojih su kutije nalazene po svuda, samo su unaprijedili metodologiju laziranja 
<ivoks> rimljani nisu pitali :)
<BotaniCar|2> Necu flejmat, ali dvojim da se i danas nesto pita u realnosti
<ivoks> pa jesi glasao?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> opet svadja dve susjede
<Mmike> 'antikatolicanko jedna'
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar|2> Jesam, nije u tom stos. Stos je u tom sto je ZA glasala neka vecina , divljenja je vrijedno sto nitko kog pitam ne zna vecinu ljudi koja je glasala ZA , vec PROTIV. Naravn, tezimo se okruziti istomisljenicima, pa nije nemoguce da je sve ok, ali s bogatom izbornom prosloscu ovdje, covjek posumnja 
<ivoks> pa vidis, hrvatska nije zagreb
<ivoks> zagreb cini 1/5 hrvatske
<ivoks> jako puno ljudi glasaju onako kako kaze HDZ/SDP/SDSS/HSS
<ivoks> a oni svi su rekli 'za'
<ivoks> mislim da je bila i statistika kako je koja zupanija glasala
<BotaniCar|2> Ne poznajem samo ljude u Zagrebu :) Pricam o svojoj subjektivnoj percepciji i unaprijed se ogradjujem, mozda brijem na paranoju bezveze. 
<ivoks> i slavonija je bila apriori protiv
<ivoks> sto je posljedica HDSSB-a
<ivoks> to je tak... kao sto su svi katolici jer su im mama i tata tako rekli...
<ivoks> nego... idem za zagreb
 * Mmike ne ide za zagreb
 * Mmike uziva di je
<Mmike> iako JEBEM TI SUNCE
<Mmike> i jugo
<obruT> Mmike: tebi nikad nist ne valja :)
 * BotaniCar|2 je vec u Zagrebu i razmislja kak da dodje mmikeu u goste
<Mmike> obruT, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, imas katamaran svaki dan u 16 iz splita, oko cuku i sitno mu treba do Jelse
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, samo jos ovo do splita da nekak slozim da o firminom trosku ispadne :)
<dodobas> we all live in a yellow submarine, ...
<SilverSpace> lol http://webcafe.net.hr/bizzar/najgori-pokusaj-laziranja-prometne-nesrece
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma da :)
<BotaniCar|2> Imam 2 istovjetna servera (A i B) s po dva diska ( slot 1 i 2) u hardverskom mirroru. Da li mogu diskove iz servera B ,u slučaju kvara, preseliti u server A (slot 3 i 4) i pristupiti datotekama na dodanim diskovima ? Softverska okolina je jednaka. 
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da vjerojatno treba kreirati novo raid polje , bez inicijalizacije.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: probaj pa nam reci :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nisam u mogucnosti testirati probavanjem
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: mozes
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<ivoks> ako je linux, mozes
<ivoks> mozes diskove samo zamijeniti
<ivoks> moze hardver biti i razlicit
<ivoks> jedino sto kod starijih distribucija mreza nece raditi out of the box
<ivoks> jer se imenovanje mreznih uredjaja vrsilo po mac adresi
<Mmike> flubar borem
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: hp prolianti i njihovi smartarray kontroleri ce primiti diskove od drugog stroja as-is i sve ce radit
<jelly> modulo MAC adrese i /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*net* sto je vec receno
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: strojevi iz primjera ce u praksi biti virtualizatori, zato sam samo uzgredno napomenuo da ce OS biti isti, bitno mi je da se virtualni HDovi vide na frisko ustekanim diskovima unutar novog servera. Virtualizator je Hyper-v pa tu na tu temu necu dalje.
<jelly> tsk
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: a jebi ga, nemaju svi budzet kao Tvoja kompanija :) Ja to pomocu stapa i kanapa :)
<weshmashian> ha, ti barem imas nekakav budzet :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: da, ti si daleko veci carobnjak :) Rjesavas tudje probleme bez troska :) 
<weshmashian> nda, i cudim se kak sve dela jos uvijek
<BotaniCar|2> ja se cudim istom kod sebe, to je valjda zajednicki nazivnik svih poor-mans-sistemaca :)
<weshmashian> jerbo je politika 'dok ne radi, ne diraj, bez obzira kak radi. kad se razleti onda cemo razmisljat dalje' :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pfft hahahaha
<weshmashian> dok radi*, ebote, opet pizdarije pisem
<BotaniCar|2> Cemu se ti sad, jelly smijes ? Zluradnicaru jedan nijedan :)
<jelly> da "budzet" i "kompanija"
<BotaniCar|2> a cuj, veci ste i imate vise para neg tu ovaj bogec weshmashian,ja , i nase cvjecarne :)
<weshmashian> cvjecarne :)))
<jelly> ne smijem nista reci <g>
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pa tko nas sastrane cita , mora misliti da sam ja jeremija, a ti bob rock :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ni ne moras, koga T-Com kupi, taj ima :)
<jelly> da bar
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: to je ok, moj Dire'tor ima bradu pa moze bit Broj Jedan
<BotaniCar|2> Moj direktor ima stake, kaj bi on mogao biti ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a cek, ti bi trebo bit bob rock, ja cu bit grunf :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja ljudima uvijek dobro zelim .. : ) 
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: vidim da su moji fizicki 'atributi' nezaboravni :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a gle, jedino Mmike moze bit Jeremija, nitko drugi nemre tolko njurgat
<Mmike> kak ste naporni
<weshmashian> eto
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: Mmikeova firma ipak prelazi nase u ponekom aspektu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: umri u muk..moru :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: a dobro sad...
<jelly> seks se uvijek dobro prodaje, pa bio to i seks sa mysql replikacijom
<ivoks> pa mislim... zasto onda ovdje pitas
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: volim pricati s ljudima ovdje, pitao sam cisto iz hardverskog aspekta. 
<ivoks> to onda ovisi o hardveru
<ivoks> ima raid kontrolera koji znaju raditi probleme
<ivoks> zanimljiv je taj gmail
<ivoks> kad saljem s jednom @domenom, mail normalno prodje
<ivoks> kad saljem s drugom @domenom, mail mi blokira
<ivoks> i kaze kako je taj IP blokiran
<ivoks> a i jedna i druga domena dolaze s istog IP-a
<ivoks> aha... otkrio sam kako radi
<BotaniCar|2> do tell
<ivoks> ako ti gmail korisnik posalje mail, onda tvoji mailovi prema njemu nisu blokirani
<ivoks> ali ako saljes nekom koji tebi nije poslao mail, onda te blokira
<BotaniCar|2> Zgodno
<ivoks> moglo bi biti do dkima i spfa
<ivoks> vrijeme je da to implementiram, ako vec nisam
<ivoks> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/23126_100000826572861_596_n.jpg
<jelly> ivoks: ako saljes sa domene hostane kod googlea, onda salji preko tog accounta i njihovog smtp auth servisa
<ivoks> ne, saljem sa domene hostane kod sebe
<jelly> onda ne bi _trebalo_ imati veze
<jelly> google ima relativno fasisticke restrikcije kad saljes prvi put mail nekome na gmial
<jelly> sto je sve ok dok ti se ljudi ne pocnu zaliti da im npr. nije stigao racun
<BotaniCar|2> sto me podsjetilo na kovertu koju sam neki dan dobio od tcoma : znate, mi vam vise necemo slati papirnate racune, imate web sucelje za uvid i dostavu racuna. Srecom, imaju opciju da to odjebes, inace bi mi se mogao desiti prelazak nekom drugom operateru
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto je jedan korisnik na serveru poslao hrpetinu spama na gmail
<ivoks> i jasno mi je da je blokirano
<ivoks> ali nisam skuzio zasto blokira samo neke adrese, ali sad mi je jasno...
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, qua? ja sam se ubio dok sam vipnet natjerao da mi NE salje racun
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pocesto mi se desi da nisam pri internetu, na duze. Ovako lijepo zena izvadi racun iz kaslica, nazove, javi, pa se to plati. Da me racun ceka na webu, pocesto bi ss i nacekao, pa bi mi gasili usluge, pa bi se cudili zakaj bez interneta ne vidim ni racun ni opomenu .. znas kam to vodi .. 
<jelly> ivoks: jesi li mozda na zen-u ili na http://www.barracudacentral.org/lookups
<ivoks> jelly: nisam nigdje
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: taj opt-out za prelazak na digitalne racune mi tak ide na neku stvar
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ide ti na Q to kaj ljudi opt-outaju, ili ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ja sam izlozio svoje razloge, placati im trajnim nalogom ne zelim, u svakom drugom scenariju riskiram da sjebem. 
<jelly> kaj te firma prebaci a prakticki ne primijetis, to
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh :) Velim, ovi su poslali pisanu obavijest u kaslic sto je korektno, mogli su samo maalo vecim slovima napisati da mozes zadrzati i stari nacin placanja, a ne da mi kapilare pucaju bezveze :)ž
<SilverSpace> koja sparina vani
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsOT-j9jJ1E
<datase> ivoks: Title: A Crazy And Painful Boat Crash, Views: 62118, Rating: 97.251912%
<ivoks> ttp://www.lufthansa.com/online/portal/lh/de/nonav/local?nodeid=1874371&l=en&cid=18002&blt_p=HR&blt_l=en&blt_t=Homepage&blt_e=Homepage%20-%20Hero&blt_n=Current%20travel%20information&blt_z=Further%20information
<ivoks> fakin shit
<SilverSpace> uh koji kreten sigurno vozi prvi puta :)
<SilverSpace> tako sam ja dao frendu da vozi pa je sa glisera skoro napravio podmornicu
<jelly> ivoks: fali ti h
<jelly> hah, "oni su krivi" Lufthansa sincerely regrets that the labor dispute is being waged at the expense of its customers. 
<Mmike> Everyone ended up fine, so I guess it's cool to point out that one woman's face slammed right into that other woman's butt. And that's awesome.
<Mmike> lol :)))))))))))))))))0
<SilverSpace> Ženama ne plaćam za seks. Plaćam im da odu
<SilverSpace> ha ha Charlie Sheen
<ivoks> sranje
<ivoks> ne mogu naci putovnicu
<BotaniCar|2> uvijek postanete zabavni dok moram van iz ureda :) 
<Mmike> cvrcak
<Mmike> na fakin lozi drito iznad mene
<Mmike> pa jebem ti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uzmi pusku :)
<Mmike> bas bi i mogo :)
<SilverSpace> jel se vama cini da je Maldonado dobro startao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r7Z4bxSUTQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: F1 Belgium Grand Prix First Crash on Corner - Sep 2nd 2012, Views: 64962, Rating: 96.081628%
<ivoks> SilverSpace: je
<ivoks> u biti, malo ranije je krenuo
<ivoks> ni pola sekunde prerano
<SilverSpace> koliko god ovo gledao nisam bas siguran 
<SilverSpace> fakat u treptaj oka
<ivoks> kak nisi siguran
<ivoks> mozes pauzirati snimku dok su svjetla crvena, a on je vec pomaknuo bolid
<ivoks> ako hoces, mogu ti napraviti screenshote
<ivoks> gledaj njegovu formulu
<ivoks> i kad vidis da se pomaknula, lupi pauzu
<ivoks> barem metar je napravio prije nego su se svjetla ugasila
<Mmike> ivoks, nije
<Mmike> bas sam napravio ovo kaj si rekao
<Mmike> svjetla se ugase
<Mmike> i tek onda on mice formulu
<ivoks> pomice formulu ranije
<ivoks> metar napravi prije nego se ugase svjetla
<ivoks> ovo nije najbolja kamera za vidjeti, ali dam ruku u vatru ako nije prerano krenuo
<ivoks> jel ima istraga oko toga?
<Mmike> pa na ovoj snimci se tocno vidi kak se ugase svjetla
<Mmike> onda su ugasena valjda 0.2 sekunde
<Mmike> i onda ovaj pomice formulu
<ivoks> onda pomice formulu u desno
<ivoks> ali napravio je metar naprijed prije nego su sve sjetla ugasila
<ivoks> gledaj kotace s lijeve strane
<ivoks> tvoje desne
<Mmike> sec
<ivoks> preocito je
<ivoks> on je skrenuo desno inace bi se zabio u ovog ispred sebe
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> imas pravo
<ivoks> ja se fakat nadam da mi je putovnica u zagrebu
<Mmike> ahahaha
<ivoks> iako sam ju prosli put uzeo jer se moze desiti da trebam hitno krenuti iz zadra
<Mmike> f1 naplacuje livetiming app funti
<Mmike> koje budale :)
<Mmike> ivoks, heh :/
<Mmike> moja zena, prije naseg puta u afriku
<Mmike> skuzila da nema putovnicu vec smo maltene u mariboru bili :)
<ivoks> http://www.theonion.com/video/hp-on-that-cloud-thing-that-everyone-else-is-talki,28789/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da dobio je 5 mjesta nazad za prerani start
<obruT> oce tko 9-tog na hokej ?
<ivoks> ah, u zagrebu je :)
<ivoks> obruT: pocinje sezona ili kaj?
<Mmike> odo se kupat
<Mmike> ajte
<obruT> ivoks: da, tad je prva tekma
<ivoks> tja... a ja imam dvije sezonske
<ivoks> a tad cu biti u koreji
<ivoks> materinu
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si kupio kartu
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam, vjerojatno necu stici jer moram u berbu taj dan
<MarinZD> hello world!
<Mmike> marineeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> ca je :)
<MarinZD> a ca ce bit :)
<MarinZD> a oli neznas :)
<MarinZD> triba mi neki ubuntu majstor...plaćam )
<Mmike>  tja
<Mmike> provaj :)
<Mmike> meni treba neki mod_rewrite nindja
<Mmike> pa googlam :)
<MarinZD> triba mi fileserver za sharenja preko interneta preko opticke linije sa sharenim folderima ovisno o useru :)
<MarinZD> za slike i tekst :)
<jelly-home> znaci trebai ti samba sa user homeovima
<Mmike> ha?
<jelly-home> internet i opticka linija su nebitni
<MarinZD> imam staticku adresu i sve :)
<MarinZD> ma itni su mi radi uploada
<jelly-home> 'bes staticku adresu, treba ti i vpn
<jelly-home> to jest: nemoj ostavljati sambu otvorenu na internetu
<MarinZD> ma volio bih da se useru na desktopu pokazuje to kao dodatni disk
<Mmike> mora li bas?
<Mmike> ne moze li sshfs/ftp?
<MarinZD> iako se nalazi fizički dislociran na drugij adresi
<jelly-home> bas sto
<Mmike> recimo, winscp?
<Mmike> (cek, jel' imas windowse kao klijente, ili?)
<MarinZD> ma useri su novinari..sto oni znaju o ftpu :)
<MarinZD> windowse
<MarinZD> nesto kao dropbox ali da se nalazi na mom servru
<MarinZD> i na linuxu zbog stabilnosti
<MarinZD> jel trazim puno?
<jelly-home> jesu svi na istoj lokaciji ili su malo na poslu, malo doma, malo u kaficu
<MarinZD> ma ima ih svugdi
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> onda ces definitivno trebati i vpn
<Mmike> jel' bi se dala samba tunelirati kroz ssh?
<MarinZD> al cilj je da uploada tekst i sliku sa mobitela direktno na server
<jelly-home> ah, pa to je jednostavnije
<MarinZD> između ostaloga :)
<MarinZD> to je za napredne novinare :)
<jelly-home> neksnu web aplikaciju / cms koja ce im dati da uploadaju i basta
<MarinZD> ma to imamo
<jelly-home> ali?
<MarinZD> ali mi triba cisti formatirani tekst i slike za grafičku obradu
<MarinZD> a zbog količine podataka htio bih da to bude na mom mserveru
<MarinZD> ne na nekom web serveru
<MarinZD> to bih onda backup-ao na dlt tapeove
<MarinZD> jel tražim puno?
<jelly-home> to je sve isti kufer, file server, web server...  da sam windows majstor vjerojatno bi slozio vpn i webdav pristup (jer se webdav vidi u exploreru kao normalan share)
<Mmike> da, i to kaj velis, jelly
<Mmike> webdav
<MarinZD> jel to komplicirano za sloziti
<MarinZD> mislio sam ići preko dropboxa al on za 20 usera trazi 6000 dolara godišnje
<MarinZD> dobijem 4TB mjesta
<jelly-home> MarinZD: postoji par open-sauce dropbox replacementa tipa http://sparkleshare.org/
<jelly-home> ako vec imas stroj na solidnoj stalnoj vezi, to vjerojatno vise isplati od dropboxa 
<MarinZD> imam neki hp ml250 g3
<jelly-home> meni ovako ofrlje to zvuci kao 20ak sati posla i par sati mjesecno odrzavanje
<MarinZD> jel ima neka firma koja se stime bavi?
<Mmike> netko je dobio bingo
<MarinZD> bingo? :)
<dodobas> MarinZD: ima i http://owncloud.org/
<MarinZD> baš gledam :)
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.postgresql.eu/events/schedule/pgconfeu2012/ 'idemo na pivo?' :)
<Mmike> krece sranje
<Mmike> pa skoro :)
<jelly-home> MarinZD: kajjaznam, ak baziras rjesenje na ubuntu mozes pitati init.hr ; ak si za redhat mozes nimium.hr ; ak ostanes na kanalu par dana mozda ce se netko sa iskustvnom i sam javiti
<dodobas> Mmike: ali zbilja nije puno... samo trebas tjedan dana godisnjeg :)
<MarinZD> nekako mi se čini da bi mi se najbolje isplatilo zakupiti terabajt web prostora i kupiti 20 ftp usera pa neka preko coreftp uploadaju
<jelly-home> to je ok sam spremaj kopiju i k sebi ak provider nestane u vidu magle
<MarinZD> istina
<MarinZD> jedanput misečno dowmloadam i spremim na dvd i to je to
<jelly-home> ma jok, ak vec imas server, rsyncaj svaki dan
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem, idem u njujork na neki myslq drek, nece me pustit i na ovo
<Mmike> jel 'koristi tko lsyncd?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa u privatnom aranzmanu
<Mmike> dodobas, godisnji? :) lol :) 
<Mmike> ja sam ti rob, sinko, tu di radim
<Mmike> izgleda da ce zabranit dizl aute
<Mmike> super :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa produzeni...
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> fakat nemrem :)
<MarinZD> pa di radis  ako nije tajna :)
<Mmike> rado bi, al' nemrem
<Mmike> moram jos na medeni mjesec i na svakaja cuda
<Mmike> MarinZD, trenutno, iz Jelse na Hvaru :)
<MarinZD> lipo je tako :)
<Mmike> pa, nije lose
<Mmike> iako jugo ubija
<Mmike> trenutno
<MarinZD> pa di si se odlucio zenit :)
<Mmike> cekam i kisu
<Mmike> ma, ozenio sam se vec :)
<MarinZD> a i meni je pun kufer pritiska pod oblaacima
<Mmike> mario@pagar:~$ psql -U onetimeurl onetimeurl
<Mmike> psql: FATAL:  Peer authentication failed for user "onetimeurl"
<Mmike> kako nekad mrzim postgres :)
<jelly-home> odi predavat na faks ;-)
<Mmike> veli lik 'ne koristi empty() nad stringovima jer ce ti empty('0') vratiti FALSE'
<Mmike> ma no shit!
<MarinZD> JA MU NE VIRUJEM :)
<MarinZD> ops caps
<SilverSpace> https://www.miniand.com/products/Hackberry%20A10%20Developer%20Board#buy
<SilverSpace> popravio kernel panic
<SilverSpace> radi 12.10 ko veliki :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, 12.10 radi na toj maloj A10 pločici?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne 
<SilverSpace> radi mi na edge thinkpad 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali i ona mala plocica je interesantna ;)
<SilverSpace> je 
<SilverSpace> mislio je kupiti ali nema ju je još
<Vlado9A3CY> naici ce vec :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh, laka noc svima ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-04
<dodobas> yeloka
<Mmike> blje
<Mmike> kisa
<weshmashian> \o
<dodobas> wee, kisa... nakon juga... pa to je super
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> jer i dalje juzina
<Mmike> tek sutra bura
<dodobas> pa to je super, sutra bura
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<jelly-home> butra sura
<Mmike> BUTRA GENJO
<Mmike> desi, botlo
<dodobas> Mmike: http://www.golang-book.com/
<Mmike> ywwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Mmike> http://www.24sata.hr/fun/fanovi-mijesili-grudi-porno-glumica-u-humanitarne-svrhe-279819
<BotaniCar> a lipo li vas je vidit vedre i nasmijane :) 
<BotaniCar> mijesanjem sisa protiv side ? Budem to probao zeni objasniti veceras , ako ce biti nevoljna 
<ravilov> budi spreman i platiti to zadovoljstvo onda
<ravilov> kao i odseliti od kuce jer si je upravo usporedio s japanskom porno glumicom
<weshmashian> valjda zna covjek koje detalje valja izostaviti
<Mmike> cuj ti iskusnog ravilova:)
<Mmike> sve je probao, sve je prosao :)O
<ravilov> izostavljanjem detalja prici se nece moci vjerovati, a dodavanjem drugih detalja prelazimo u laganje i muljanje
<ravilov> Mmike, a cuj
<weshmashian> ravilov: kao i sve drugo, to je prodavanje magle, ak' dobro zapakiras sve prolazi :)
<ravilov> aha... pa kasnije dobijes cusku "iz vedra neba"
<ravilov> i objasnjenje "to ti je za ono, znas ti dobro"
<obruT> ravilov je ziv !
<ravilov> nije, samo tako smrdi
<weshmashian> ravilov: a sad, to su detalji
<weshmashian> no, kad smo na temi sisa, odem se dalje jebavat sa perlom -.-
<ravilov> nisam znao da perl ima dobre sise
<ravilov> idem pogledat opet, ocigledno mi je nesto promaklo
<jelly-home> malo jace od raspije i malo skuplje http://cubieboard.org/
<ravilov> kakva je sad ovo navala "eksperimentalnih racunala na plocici"?
<obruT> dodobas: proucavas go ?
<dodobas> obruT: ne Mmike je bio pitao koji jezik... prije par dana
<obruT> aha :)
<dodobas> pa je slavodobitno zakljucio da je to GO
<dodobas> a danas san naletio na taj booklet.. pa shareao
<obruT> ja sam prosao onaj neki online tutorial za GO, vidio kako to radi, ali jos nemam neke vizije za sto bih to koristio
<dodobas> but... poceo sam proucavati go board game... nedavno...
<jelly-home> ravilov: napadaju kinezi
<obruT> jel se igrao tko s kakvim javascript libom za autocomplete pri unosu u formu ?
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam ti si mi reko da uzmem go
<obruT> nasao sam jquery ui pa cu se s njim poigrat, no reko, mozda ima netko bolja iskustva ?
<dodobas> nisam...
<dodobas> to ti je ivoks rekao :)
<obruT> Mmike: go ima fora featurea poput channela...
<dodobas> obruT: imas twitter bootstrap...
<obruT> dodobas: thanx, bacit cu pogled i na to...
<dodobas> kao kompletni css/ui prototype framework
<dodobas> oh covjece...
<dodobas> prosli rezervoar... 6,9l/100km malo grad, autoput do karlovca, pa malo po d1....
<dodobas> za ovaj... isao sam u Lipovljane s biciklima na autu... tamo i natrag (110-120) po autoputu...
<dodobas> + jos ovaj vikend veljun... 8.5l/100km za tank goriva
<dodobas> hebate...
<BotaniCar> Ja sam prestao pratiti potrosnju. Za bolji/sparniji auto nemam .. jedini mi je kriterij kad zasvijetli rezerva, da li imam za natociti ili ne. 
<BotaniCar> Srecom, zena mi otela auto ovaj mjesec, nek si ga i toci :)
<Mmike> dodobas, koliki motor?
<Mmike> u autu?
<jelly-home> vec sam mislio da pitas koliki "motor" on ima
<Mmike> moja mazda trosi po autoputu izmedju 5 i 9 litara, ovisi dal' se vozis 110-150
<Mmike> ide i 170, jedva, a'l onda pije i 11 :)
<Mmike> a sad s biciklima na krovu, nikad preko 130 na autoputu, oko 9
<Mmike> jelly, :) zanimljiv si ti, :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moramo napomenuti da ti vozis auto koji je jedva nesto veci od smarta, da bi potrosnju stavili u realne okvire
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti se nisi nikad vozio u smartu :)
<Mmike> veci je auto od citroena c3
<Mmike> iako se to nikad nebi reklo :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kak da me naguraju nutra ? :) 
<jelly-home> ali ima samo prednja sjedala
<BotaniCar> da, veci je od C3 , dok netko ne pomisli unutra strpati vise od 2 osobe, ili dok netko ne pita 'mogu ovo staviti u bunker' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: 1.5
<BotaniCar> onda skuzis da ti je netko prodao pola vozila, i sve kotace
<dodobas> 86ks
<jelly-home> 2 osobe i _malog_ pesa
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to o c3 pricas? :)
<BotaniCar> kaj proizvode tak male pese ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jok, mika, o smartu :) U tvoj auto stanu 4 covjeka, ako nije nuzno da im je tjelesni integritet ocuvan :)
<BotaniCar> ili ako su bas jako savitljivi
<dodobas> ja vidio 2 covjeka i 3 zene, u Mmikeetvom autu
<BotaniCar> dodobas: koliko od toga su bili lesevi, i/ili ljudi pakirani u polovicama ? :D
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/305003_10151251683332652_914429599_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> lol
<obruT> sto je je :) i ja se trznem ponekad :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: nisam gledao gepek, mozda je bilo jos i tamo nesto :)
 * BotaniCar cita ponovno, iu nevjerici
<BotaniCar> pa di ste pigmeje nasli ? :)
<obruT> dodobas: ja kad idem samo s curom onda bicikle strpamo u auto
<jelly> 2 covjeka i 3 zene # sexist much
<jelly> dodobas: pretpostavit cu da se radi o losem prijevodu s engleskog
<dodobas> jelly: kako kaze frendica talijanka, egxactly :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> lol zanimljivi prevod progres bara > utovar...
<Mmike> ceznem za dobrim misem
<Mmike> ona sisa na laptopu je dobra samo toliko
<BotaniCar> *sisa* !!!
<weshmashian> i dalje o sisama?
<BotaniCar> zasto bi, ikada, stali na tu temu. 
<weshmashian> ne valja stat na sise, treba ih drzat!
<BotaniCar> Jos bi se bolje bilo sexat' nego o sisama pricat' , ali .. jebi ga, nemres sve
<BotaniCar> kak sad ne valja stat na sise ? Citao sam da zeMske vole da ih malo boli :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebes sise kad ima dobre rakijetine :)
 * BotaniCar si mrmlja u bradu o nedostatku imanja dobre rakije u tudjim rukama
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> otkazali let zagreb - frankfurt
<dodobas> pa hebeni gmail... i njihove tocke...
<dodobas> sad primam mailove od nekog lika...
<dodobas> koji igra battlefield na ea....
<Mmike> stas u frankfurtu
<Mmike> i tak je debilan grad
<Astemd> dodobas: čuo sam da gmail točke ne interpretira kao točke
<Astemd> možeš podijeliti iskustvo s nama? :)
<dodobas> da tako je
<dodobas> astemd@gmail.com je isto kao a.s.t.e.m.d@gmail.com
<dodobas> jedno sam vrijeme primao pozive za sastanke karlovackog SDP-a
<dodobas> :)
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> aha
<Astemd> još kad bi znali kakvi su prioriteti forwarda odnosno filtra
<Astemd> :D
<Astemd> kužim ja zakaj su oni to tak složili
<Astemd> ali ne kužim to da nisu imali u vidu koliko takve "pametne" email adrese mogu napraviti štete?
<Mmike> %0|%0
<Mmike> windows cmd.exe fork bomb (navodno)
<SilverSpace> Astemd: :) to oni samo provjeravaju intelegenciju korisnika :)
<Astemd> SilverSpace: :)
<SilverSpace> stigo programator i sav potrebni pribor  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0428.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> cak je kinez poslao po jedan chip vise 
<SilverSpace> nego je bilo navedeno u specifikacijama
<civija> SilverSpace: cemu ovo sluzi?
<weshmashian> Mmike: onaj tvoj 'fork bomb' nis ne dela :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> los neki fork bomb :)
<SilverSpace> civija: http://www.tl-wr703n.blogspot.com/
<SilverSpace> ram i rom za router
<SilverSpace> u biti zajebancija :)
<vileni> zatipak alert u prvom postu, pise "tutorailom" :)
<Mmike> vileni, kad cemo se vozit? :)
<vileni> Mmike: jao, neznam :)
<vileni> Mmike: nisam vise u rudesu pa mi nije usput :)
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> kako to sad mislis?!
<Mmike> dobro, ja sam na moru jos ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> ali ipak
<Mmike> KAKO TO SAD MISLIS?:)
<vileni> Mmike: pa na drugoj sam strani sad, maksimir
<Mmike> eh :/
<Mmike> daleko, da
<Mmike> vele da na velesajmu ima nova staza
<Mmike> kao, ide i van
<vileni> a idem biciklom na posao, osim ako kisa pada jel
<vileni> Mmike: da, ali nije otvorena jos, buraz jucer vozio sa klubom
<vileni> pa je standardno bilo
<Mmike> pa cek
<Mmike> kaj nisu skroz izokrenuli stazu?
<vileni> nije spomenuo to
<vileni> ocekivao je voziti po novom, ali to nisu jos 
<vileni> ostalo neznam
<Mmike> sad cutam
<Mmike> citam
<Mmike> u cetvrtak, vele
 * BotaniCar bi sad ognjem i macem po programeru ili dvojci
<BotaniCar> necu uopce ulaziti u to da kak mogu dva programera iz iste firme istovremeno brljaviti po istom kodu, a da ne znaju jedan za drugoga 
<BotaniCar> ali me uzasno zivcira kad na moje 'napravio si zatvorenu petlju koja se manifestira tak-i-tak' dobijem 3 stranice objasnjenja kaj je zatvorena petlja i komentar 'cini se da je zatvorena petlja, budem pogledao kak je do tog doslo' :)
<jelly> pa kaj nemate neki vcs
<obruT> BotaniCar: kao sto jelly kaze...
<obruT> iako, zna se dogodit da dvojica istovremeno brljaju po skriptama na produkciji :)
<jelly> znaci da si ima dao previse dozvola
<obruT> inace, ni vcs nekad ne pomaze ak imas kolegu u timu koji nikad nist ne commita :)
<obruT> povuce zadnju verziju, a onda 6 mjeseci drvi po kodu, nikad nist ne commita i onda sam svevisnji vise nikad nece moci resolvati konflikte :)
<dodobas> obruT: metak u glavu...
<jelly> ak nist ne commita mjesec dana, ne treba ni dobiti placu za taj mjesec, pa da visi
<jelly> vidis
<obruT> al fakat, par mjeseci nista ;)
<obruT> ja radim s jednom verzijom njegovog liba, za dva mjeseca on to totalno isprerosta i sve se spotrga :)
<obruT> i zbog takvih stvari, moram priznat, volim radit u javi... u pythonu/perlu i slicnim jezicima nikad, ali nikad ne bi nasao sve bugove :)
<weshmashian> tu kod nas jos uvijek trose visual source (un)safe, makar im fino slozio git sa svim mogucim trackerima i web frontendima
<jelly> za perl kupis svakom Perl Best Practices i velis drzite se toga
<jelly> weshmashian: ma bilo kakav vcs je dobar
<weshmashian> jelly: ma na vss se zale da im zna 'potrgat projekt' kakti, ne povuce sve kaj treba ili kajtijaznam
<weshmashian> pa reko, idem im pomoc
<weshmashian> na kraju ja gore drzim 3 skripte kaj mi trebaju, a uskoro ce ic i makefile za jebeni static perl
<BotaniCar> obruT: jedino sto je jelly napisao, a da mi je primjenjivo, je da ih treba kazniti s po mjesec dana bez place :) No, kak sam middleman izmedju Narucitelja i Izvodjaca, to mogu samo sugerirati, ne i provesti. 
 * jelly obicno predlaze ocite a beskorisne stvari
 * BotaniCar si misli kak bi sad trebao proturijeciti jellyu, ali nije red da bude takav prema njemu
<obruT> jel ide tko na one DevArene ?
<SilverSpace> kad ne znam na koji ip se treba ssh onda probam na vise njih dok me ne zatrazi pass
<Mmike> obruT, odaj kak se zove taj ne-commiter, plz
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dok god ti je to brze nego portscan, samo rokaj :)
<Mmike> da ga mozemo zalijevat pivom ako ikad naletimo na njega di :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: svaka iznimka od tog pravila je slucajnost
<BotaniCar> jelly: postujem kad ljudi imaju svoje misljenje, makar ja ne imao koristi od njega :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :) hebga moram tako ne sijecam se koji su ruteri na kojim ip adresama 
<obruT> Mmike: zasto ? jedan kolega u firmi, ne znas ga :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: vodi evidenciju u /etc/hosts :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ti nije brze portskenat cijeli IP range jednom, spremit to u TXT i bok ? Ili slozit nekaj da ti skenira svakih 10 min i sprema u fajlu, pa uvijek imas azuran popis ? 
<Mmike> obruT, pa cek, jeste mu, neznam, spalili tastaturu i to sve?
<Mmike> mislim, kak moze 
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<obruT> ja commitam prevenstveno zbog backupiranja :)
<Mmike> i tebe zadavit :)
<obruT> cak i doma di sam radim kod :)
<obruT> em imam evidenciju izmjena, em imam jedan backup point :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: tome inace sluzi DNS 
<BotaniCar> tako je ! ja znam da mi je doma ruter 'slanac' , a moj pc 'brektalo' , dalje je sve jednostavno !
<BotaniCar> ono sto ne znam je zakaj 30 dana cekam posiljku iz kine :( 
<jelly> jebate oneliner, jednom napišeš više ga ni vrag ne kuži
<jelly> ss -tuan | perl -e '%s = (); while (<>) {split /\s+/, $_; $s{"$_[0]\t$_[1]"}++} END {foreach (sort keys %s) {printf "%-15s %d\n", $_, $s{$_}}}'
<obruT> bilo sto u perlu kad jednom napises vise ga nitko ne skuzi
<obruT> zato sam i lagano odustao od doticnog... ono, fakat na brzinu rijesim problem, sretan kako elegantno i onda dva mjeseca poslije: wtf !?!
<Mmike> eh, da te dobrica cuje sad :)
<obruT> ma Dobrica je prošviko :)
<jelly> er ne, možeš perl pisati čitljivo bez problema, uz samo malo discipline
<jelly> ak ide u skriptu, onda bi bilo u 10 redova i sa use strict; use warnings;
<BotaniCar> ili uz malo samodiscipline :)
<Mmike> python
<Mmike> perl je uzas
<Mmike> pyuthon je milina
<Mmike> perl je nuzno zlo
<Mmike> python je 
<Mmike> k'o dobar gemist :)
<Mmike> kad smo vec kod toga...
<jelly> python je za prototipiranje
<BotaniCar> programeri su nuzno zlo :) 
<jelly> u svakom jeziku mozes pisat grozote ak ti se da
<dodobas> uu. imam je jednu :)
<dodobas> coordinates = zip(*[[float(j) for j in re.findall('(-?[\.0-9]+)', metadata ['spatial_coverage'])][i::2] for i in range(2)])
<jelly> map / lambde / iteratori znaju biti grozni, da
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> fini primjer, dodobas  :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: poslao si paket na krivu adresu :)
<jelly> mislim mozda sam i ja gore mogao ustedit par znakova s map umjesto foreach po svim keyevima
<ivoks> ljubljana
<ivoks> zgodan aerodromcic
<Mmike> o, svjecki putnik
<Mmike> da, parking je veci od ajrodroma :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima na sto ce bracki ajrodrom liciti
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam , frajer mi na pitanje da di je paket veli 'treba 20-30 dana da stigne', a ja njemu 'cekam vec 4 radni tjedna, zivim u HR , ne na mjesecu, salji ili vracaj pare' :) 
<ivoks> lovim adria let za frankfurt
<ivoks> koji je vec odgodjen 45min
<ivoks> ako ovaj za seul ne odgode, bit ce trcanja
<obruT> dodobas: ali to gore je citljivo :)
<dodobas> obruT: da zasto sto je to PYTHON ;:P
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nekada stignu u 14dana a nekada i za 48 koliko sam ja cekao jednoga a ista firma
<SilverSpace> to kak popune posiljku za eu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dosadasnje iskustvo s Kinom/HongKongom mi je pokazalo da im covjek mora srat' , ako si pizdun (ali placas na vrijeme), onda ti posalju i stigne prije. 
<ivoks> il kristan radi ko vozac buseva na aerodromu
<ivoks> il ima dvojnika
<SilverSpace> lol
<obruT> ivoks: to lako otkrijes, dok bude vozio, lansiraj pak prema busu
<jelly> dealextreme je čini mi se radio brže dok su slali iz hong-konga, sad kad idu drito iz shenzhena oće bit spori
<SilverSpace> ivoks: radi u fushu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> zato radije uzmem nešto i kod švercera na njuskalu pa makar i upola skuplje
<SilverSpace> ako ti se zuri 
<SilverSpace> meni zadnji iz DX jako brzo stigo 
<jelly> naručio arm stick, sad gnjavim švercera da mi spusti cijenu jer drugi švercer ima 50kn manje ;-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: onaj od 1G rama
<BotaniCar> kaj je arm stick ? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: da
<jelly> da mogu developerizirat kak spada
<jelly> BotaniCar: igračka, bez čokolade
<BotaniCar> jelly: kaj, ta igracka je nesto slicno RP-u, ali u stick pakiranju ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da.  "računalo" sa 1GB memorije, slabim procesorom al sa hardverskim OpenGL ES i video dekoderom
<jelly> RP je još slabiji
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0 , ima i TV tuner bundlan ? ako da , kupujem :)
<jelly> nema DVB-T 
<BotaniCar> ima bar pristek za antenu ? :) 
<jelly> to jest: CPU _navodno_ ima neš unutra ali fale izvodi
<BotaniCar> USB neki .. bilo kaj ? :)
<jelly> ovaj stick ima wifi i usb host
<jelly> (i hdmi za grafiku)
<BotaniCar> o, pa to je vec ok. Natocit' debian, na USB spojit' TV kartusu , na HDMI telku i bogteveseli .. jos da mogu strimat snimljen TV na remote storage .. milina 
<jelly> cubieboard (linkan gore) ima isti cpu, ali je jeftiniji i ima zicani ethernet;  Mele A1000 ima SATA port, HDMI i composite out
<jelly> uzeo sam taj stick i vanjski (usb hub+ethernet) pa cemo vidit kak radi
<jelly> svakakve kombinacije rade kinezi
<jelly> BotaniCar: problem sa tim i sličniom hardverom je da su kinezi škrti sa open-sourceom, pa hw decoding trenutno sa tim Allwinner A10 chipom trenutno radi samo na Androidu kak spada
<jelly> gore se može staviti debian armhf bez problema, ali procesor sam ne da isfurati više od 720p
<jelly> ima drugih hw vendora koji su otvoreniji, ali i nešto skuplji
<BotaniCar> jelly: praviti cu se da mi je to problem kad cu a)opet imati vid kao nekad i b)imati DVB kanale koji emitiraju iznad te reze :)
<BotaniCar> 720p .. covjece, ja sam imao video doma i presnimavao kazete 40x :) 
<BotaniCar> zadnje presnimavanje zikine dinastije je pri gledanju izgledalo kao da film gledas kroz poluprozirnu vrecicu punu mokrace , nitko nije prigovarao :)
<jelly> proslo je valjda 8 godina otkad ne postoji tel.hr domena... ali jos uvijek korisnici salju na npr.        comeng@zg.tel.hr naveliko
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bhogner
<hbogner> Mmike
<hbogner> laku noc
<Mmike> http://vrijeme.hr/grom.php?id=hrvatska
<Mmike> nevremence dolzi :)
<jelly-home> grom.php je dobro ime
<obruT> jao, opet sam naletio na jedan smecavi bug (ili feature :P) u pythonu na koji sam vec naletio i sad se ne mogu sjetit u cemu je caka
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-05
<ivoks> korea
<ivoks> amerika u malom
<ivoks> bas kopija
<dodobas> yelokala
<ivoks> uff
<dodobas> ivoks: pitanje vezano uz sambu...
<dodobas> na 12.04 kako dodati korisnike za sambu, ako se koristi pam
<ivoks> samba ne moze koristiti pam
<ivoks> odnosno, moze, ali onda ti lokalni korisnici imaju losije lozinke (slabo kriptirane)
<ivoks> (ako uopce pitas za sinkronizaciju)
<ivoks> ako ne, onda je kao i uvijek, smbpasswd
<dodobas> tj. moram li zadati istu lozinku za samba korisnika i system usera, pa ce se onda kasnije syncat (ako je samba tako podesena)
<ivoks> ne moras zadati istu lozinku
<ivoks> lozinke se ne syncaju
<ivoks> ali moras imati korisnika na sustavu vec
<ivoks> ili definiras smb map user
<ivoks> to je tako vec barem 10 godina
<dodobas> da da... ali sto je onda  libpam-smbpass
<ivoks> nisam probao
<ivoks> ali ne vidim zasto se netko nebi sjetio PAM modula koji ce ubaciti lozinku i u sambu prilikom logiranja
<ivoks> ili promjene lozinke na sustavu
<ivoks> hello sir
<ivoks> and where are you from, sir
<ivoks> croatia
<ivoks> korejsa?
<ivoks> (2 sekunde tisine)
<BotaniCar|2> dobro jutro, junacine  !
<ivoks> croatia, in europe
<ivoks> ahh, europe!
<ivoks> if you need anything, just dial điro
<dodobas> ivoks: uglavnom... korisnici se moraju dodati s smbpasswd, ali nakon toga bi trebao raditi sync
<ivoks> da, zvuci logicno
<ivoks> ne znam koliko mi se svidja ideja da je unix lozinka spremljena u NTLM-u, al ajde...
<dodobas> a da... konstantno radi sync
<dodobas> i taj libpam-smbpass dodje u paketu kad se instalira koristeci  tasksel
<ivoks> onda dodje i winbind, ako se ne varam
<dodobas> da
<jelly-home> NTLMv2 je a-ok
<jelly-home> za svaki slucaj, lozinka treba imati vise od 14 znakova
<BotaniCar|2> i biti mijenjana 2x svakih sat vremena 
<ivoks>  These flaws had been present in all versions of Windows for 17 years.
<ivoks> In February 2010, Amplia Security discovered several flaws in the Windows implementation of the NTLM authentication mechanism which completely broke the security of the protocol allowing attackers to gain read/write access to files and remote code execution.
<ivoks> kako to dramaticno zvuci :)
<Mmike> kol'ko su ti vindovsi losavi cudno je da nema vise sranja s njima
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> doso firefox 15
<Mmike> i sad mi nit jedan plugin vise ne radi
<Mmike> o jebo
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj koristis firefox ? :) 
<BotaniCar|2> aha, da , nema Internet Explorer za Ubuntu 
<drj_cro> BotaniCar|2: :)
<Mmike> zato kaj ima firebug
<Mmike> i johnycache
<Mmike> tj, sad vise nema, jer nije kompatibilan :)
<BotaniCar|2> pa, firebug alternative imas za sve browsere, ne znam kaj je johnycache
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nema
<Mmike> firebug je jedan jedini firefoxasti, nazalost
<Mmike> a jonycache je drek kojem mogu rec browseru 'nikad ne kesiraj te i te i te i te urlove/sajtove/domene'
<Mmike> nuzno za lokalni development :)
<Mmike> a i za testiranja razna
<BotaniCar|2> kak mislis nema ? Imas za chrome,sigurno - znam jer sam koristio, samo kaj se nemrem sjetiti imena addona. 
<BotaniCar|2> a ovo ' ne kesiraj XY" ja imam unutar windowsa :) 
<BotaniCar|2> nego, ima engleskih uputa za hetzner i kak korisiti administrativne djidje, di se logirati i to ? 
<ivoks> pa na engleskom su
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nema, nit za chrome. chrome imaju one svoje developer tools, al' nisu nit blizu dobri k'o firebug
<Mmike> a ono 'ne kesiraj', imas, valjda, s internet exploderom?
<Mmike> budi strpljiv s hecnerom
<Mmike> jeftini su, i takva im je usluga
<Mmike> doduse, sve radi
<Mmike> nikakvih bedova nisam imao do sad
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne kesiraj mogu reci u sistemskim propertisima, svi browseri bi to trebali gledati kod setupa/pokretanja. Imas pravo za chrome dev toolse. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, mislim da brkas postavke, to nema veze s browserom
<Mmike> di su te postavke, bas da vidim?
<BotaniCar|2> nda, imas i tu praf, zaboravio sam da su to postvke za proxy :) Zanemari me :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 ode ispit kavu, ovo nisu jedine gluposti koje je rekao jutros
<ivoks> ja bi mogao na veceru
 * Mmike ne pije kavu vec tjednima
<Mmike> opce mi ne fali
<Mmike> glupa navika
<Mmike> k'o cigareta
<Mmike> fakat glupa navika
<BotaniCar|2> nda, mika, DNS kesing mozes disejblat ako u run box napises 'net stop dnscache' ; mozes i disejblati 'dnscache' servis
<BotaniCar|2> ili ! mozes u registru podesiti koliko dugo da cuva cache, to ne znam napamet di stoji 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, aj odi popi kavu
<Mmike> pa se vrati
<Mmike> pa cemo nastavit :)
<BotaniCar|2> kuva se vod'ca 
<Mmike> siguran sam da ces mi stogod i o filesystem cacheu reci :)
<BotaniCar|2> necu te gnjavit s tim bez povoda :) 
<BotaniCar|2> usput, windows 2012 RTM izasao :)
<Mmike> browserov cache, bote. ne DNS cache, ne proxy, ne OS cache, ne cache na procesoru, browserov cache :)
<BotaniCar|2> sad me s svih strana stislo :) Za IE cache ides u c.panel > internet settings, i onda po zonama definiras kaj oces da kesira. 
<BotaniCar|2> idem prolit' kavu, ocito ju ne bum pil s punim ustima telefona .. mrmlj 
 * BotaniCar|2 proguta telefon
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jel' se moze admin spojit na remote racunalo  (win-win) bez da remote racunalo (tj, korisnik) to zna?
<BotaniCar|2> ne bez 3rd party softvera, bar na 'obicnim' windowsima. Bio je neki registry hack za stare windowse da se mozes logirati,a da ne izbacis sesiju aktivnom korisniku, ne znam da to radi i danas
<BotaniCar|2> ako pricamo o spajanju na GUI
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tipa, kak ja k'o admin mogu vidjet sto remote user radi
<Mmike> a da ne koristim damware i te neke djidje
<BotaniCar|2> VNC
<Mmike> (cak i ako koristim damware onda ovaj vidi kad sam se spojio)
<Mmike> pa i sa VNCom imam onu ikonu i vidim kad se spojio netko
<BotaniCar|2> nikak s bundlanim alatima windowsa. Odnosno, mozes sloziti auditing pa gledati kaj je korisnik radio, ali mu nemres u desktop buljiti
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<Mmike> znaci, ako imam damware na stroju mogu biti siguran da je to jedini alat koji lijeni admin koristi za (eventualni) nadzor
<BotaniCar|2> imas i alata koji se ne prikazuju u add/remove programs, a rade jednako. I, kazem, tko ce ti desktop gledati, da me zanima sto radis,ukljucio bi auditing ili ti stavio keyloger 
<Mmike> amis amis
<BotaniCar|2> nitko kao amis, amis :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Radimir Čačić: 'I Linić je odgovoran što nema investicija kao i ja, a za ovoliki pad BDP-a kriva je Sirija!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> koji smrad
<BotaniCar|2> Ja si fakat mislim da izgledam kao glupan, kad mi serviraju takve price :) ne kuzim, kaj se kabinet vlade sjedne, pogleda nam slike s osobnih i kaze 'gle kak su debilni, njima je i ova prica dovoljno dobra' ? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<obruT> problem je u tome sto je narod stoka i sto uopce ne razumiju da su politicari na vlasti jer su ih oni izabrali i da ih se treba kaznit ako rade sranja, a ne kukat kak rade sranja
<BotaniCar|2> de reci, kak cemo ih kazniti ? Padaju mi na pamet samo metode koje ukljucuju oruzje, a  u tom slucaju ce policija uz njih stati
<SilverSpace> boli me briga.  to je nas problem 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: oocito je da ekipu boli briga. Zato pitam, svi bi kaznjavali politicare, a nitko ne nudi metodu 
<SilverSpace> kak ne 
<SilverSpace> problem kaj su si oni napravili sistem da to mogu raditi
<SilverSpace> dok god ne bude pojedinac u saboru iz svog kvarta(zupanije) sijedio nema pomaka 
<SilverSpace> Galaxy S3 prestigao iPhone 4S u sad
<SilverSpace> http://www.joyoftech.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1735.html
<jelly> jel neko nudi windows vpsove sa reselingom u hrvata
<jelly> na control panel bi htio zakeljit sliku i podatke od reselera da se ne vidi na prvi pogled di je zapravo hostano
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: hostingcentar.com ; ali ih zaista ne mogu preporuciti nikome, ja migriram servere od njih ovih dana 
<BotaniCar|2> Uz to, ima ti i Avalom, a na njih necu ni toliko slova trositi
<BotaniCar|2> ugl. i jedni i drugi imaju 'reseller' pakete, s kojima bi morao moci napraviti customizaciju kakvu bi htio
<jelly> jebesh
<BotaniCar|2> pff, ja sam ozenjen :) Jebanje vidim samo kad tvoj pastebin koristim :)
<ivoks> kakva vecera :)
<BotaniCar|2> ActiveMQ je mozda najvece smece koje sam ikad vidio da se kiti imenom 'apache'. 
<igustin> Nvidia sponzor Odjela za informatiku Sveučilišta u Rijeci http://is.gd/HIlDUt
<BotaniCar|2> kompenziraju zgabave drivere ;)
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: imas problema s doticnim ? :)
<obruT> meni radi (tm) :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: ActiveMQ-om ? Da :) Prvi problem je sto za pokretanje ima 2 bajnarija, jedan u /bin, drugi u bin/linux(32/64). Ako slucajno imas pokrenut jedan bin, a neka druga skripta okine drugi, ovaj drugi ni ne gleda jel ima vec kaj pokrenuto nego se pocne vrtiti i skrsi sve. Drugi je problem  sto mi se periodicki ugasi , bez poruke greske. Kak nema greske, komponente naslonjene na njega pocnu punit q
<BotaniCar|2> que , i to pak generira vezane probleme .. 
<obruT> svasta :) ja instalirao, pokrenuo i zaboravio... radi zasad nekih 3-4 mjeseca bez diranja... vidjet cemo za dalje
<obruT> i to me kolega nazicao da instaliram, ne bi ja to :)
<ivoks> rabbitmq ftw
<dodobas> ivoks: jer?
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: i meni radi dobro na 15/16 servera na kojima se vrti, vec jedno 3 godine ( s prekidima kad SERE bar koliko i sad, ako ne jace) .. 
<ivoks> jer radi :)
<BotaniCar|2> *gasp* , it haZ a web-based management interface :)
<dodobas> počeh koristiti ovaj http://python-rq.org/
<dodobas> još ima i lepi web interface + ima i scheduler (kao dodatni paket)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: ovo s schedulerom je hebeno ! 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kaj je crko server
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ili server
<Mmike> ili zice izmedju servera i interneta
<Mmike> ili nestalo struje na faxu
<Mmike> svasta moze bit nesto :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da moze istina :)
<Mmike> hwww.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2010/03/23/too-many-connections-no-problem/
<hbogner> pozdrav
<infy-> hej
<Mmike> Infek
<Mmike> hboek
<hbogner> mmek
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> foood
<SilverSpace> huh
<infy-> Å ta ima
<ravilov> internet
<SilverSpace> aaaaaa
<SilverSpace> odoh dok se server ne sredi :)
<Mmike> http://vimeo.com/48853768
<Mmike> frend letao :)
<hbogner> s cim to letao?
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-06
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> hnj
<SilverSpace> kak su se ovi uspjeli sudariti na punoj crti http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/103/513153.jpg
<dodobas> oh... kad developeri ne citaju dokumentaciju... manje bitno sto je kod smece... ali ...
<SilverSpace> aha vidim skretanje
<dodobas> u JS parseInt('08') = 0
<dodobas> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/parseInt
<dodobas> i onda aplikacija ne radi dobro za 8 i 9 mjesec :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj ti opet cackas
<dodobas> a radim :)
<dodobas> u slobodno vrijeme :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj si na godisnjem
<dodobas> svaki dan 
<jelly> dodobas: 08 = neispravan oktalni broj
<dodobas> jelly: ma jasno, samo sto je kod takav da o uopce nisu pazili sto predaju parseInt funkciji
<dodobas> niti kako se parseInt funkcija ponasa
<jelly> domaci neki ili indijci?
<dodobas> ma django aplikacija, mislim da je u produkciji 3-4 godine, ne znam tocno, tek prosle godine su se prebacili na GIT
<dodobas> nisu indijci, http://catalogue.sansa.org.za/
<jelly> juzna afrika, sve mi je to isto </rasist>
<dodobas> sad, ako netko zna kako prebrojati koliko je developera radilo na git repozitoriju... :)
<dodobas> hmm, odgovor je 6
<dodobas> doduse, prije je bio svn... pa su svi kommitovi od jednog korisnika
<dodobas> hmm, kako bi rekli 'commit to repository' u duhu hrv. jezika
<jelly> commit u repozitorij
<dodobas> predaj u repozitorij ?
<jelly> predajem se!
<Mmike> ima li glupljeg nacina za uciti OO koncepte od medo/zeko/auto? :)
<dodobas> foo/bar ? :)
<Mmike> freeporn.com na djangou, uskoro :)
<dodobas> Mmike: hehe
<SilverSpace> kaj opet server ne radi ili nesto drugo 
<weshmashian> \o
<infy-> o/
<infy-> Grmi :|
<SilverSpace> di grmi ?
<ivoks> ovdje defintivno ne grmi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i kakvi su mali zuti :)
<ivoks> ok su
<SilverSpace> tj. zute
<ivoks> slabo im engleski ide
<obruT> mravi uce engleski ?
<SilverSpace> isto ko i hrvatima :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<ivoks> mi dobro pricamo engleski
<ivoks> ovdje programeri ne znaju eng.
<obruT> pitaj talijane :)
<ivoks> pretesko je to njima
<obruT> druzili smo se s talijanima, najbolje je znao jedan, a taj je natucao engleski, sto je studirao engleski !?!
<SilverSpace> obruT: onda ja znam posebnog talijana koji govori engleski njemacki i hrvatski i to odlicno :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kladim se da je server ok
<ivoks> ma server je ok
<ivoks> cijela mreza je u banani
<ivoks> ne znam kaj sad opet izvode
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne prihvacam okladu skuzio sam da nesto drugo hebe :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onda dobro :)
<ivoks> win 16
<jelly> košarica - hrvatska riječ za #
<josip> poz :)
<infy-> wow
<infy-> A kako bi preveli "shebang"?
<infy-> :D
<dodobas> hebate, bmw m5, bmw 6, audi r8, amg ml 500, mazda 6, bmw x1, mercedes a klase amg, i danas u garazi, dva chopper i porche cayanne turbo
<dodobas> i to sve parkirano ispred susjedne stambene kuce, gdje nikad nisam vidio nikoga
<dodobas> lazem, jedna zenska je bila na prozoru prije 6 mjeseci
<dodobas> i da, nekad zna biti neki zeleni mg, mali sportski...
<infy-> mafia!
<dodobas> koje rasipanje para
<ivoks> korea ne postoji
<ivoks> to je samsung land
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jelly> ivoks: košarica!
<jelly> erm.
<jelly> infy-: ^^
<infy-> Fair enough :P
<infy-> Ja sam to uvijek zvao "skalice"...ali očito su sada, jel, izmislili i riječ za to.
<jelly> srb: taraba
<dodobas> zna netko gdje je zelena tržnica, http://osm.org/go/0IssjFdNe-
<dodobas> tj. jel to to ?
<hbogner> dodobas, jos malo istocno
<hbogner> iznad bauhausa je onaj kineski shoping centar
<hbogner> ali tu negdje
<stemdA> zelenom tržnicom naziva se veleprodajna tržnica na Žitnjaku, u kvartu kraj zgrade gdje je nekad davno bio Segro, a danas je tamo mislim Bauhaus
<stemdA> u istočnom dijelu te zgrade je kineski restoran i valjda trgovina
<dodobas> stemdA: ali po karti, jel to tamo ?
<stemdA> yup
<dodobas> super, moram sutra ujutro (6:00) ici po povrce :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<Mmike> cura popizdila s unityjem
<Mmike> oce nazad stari ubuntu
<Mmike> ovaj, ZENA, ZENA!
<Mmike> nisam reko cura :)
<dodobas>  Mmike :)
<dodobas> lxde 
<hbogner> Mmike, ili xfce
<hbogner> he he he, jos ces ti tako grijesiti :D
<obruT> Mmike: sve je zalogirano, nema vise poricanja :)
<obruT> (21:07 < Mmike> cura popizdila s unityjem)
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-07
<weshmashian> \o
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, haveri :)
<ravilov> Mmike, kaze se ljubavnica
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> heh heh
<dodobas> yelloee
<ivoks> i gotov je petak!
<Mmike> onaj tko veli da covjek moze raditi vise stvari istovremeno je lazov lazovcina
<Mmike> (ne racunam tu na vozit auto, jest sendvic i pricat na telefon - to svi mozemo)
<jelly-home> speak for yourself
<BotaniCar> nemrem ja jest i vozit , ako nemam soka da zalijem
 * obruT moze istovremeno gledati u ekran i raditi rukama :)
<obruT> (mislim dakako na tipkanje na tipkovnici)
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> jelly, osh rec da mos radit na 3 ticketa, recimo, istovremeno?
<ivoks> sutra idem na granicu sa sj. koreom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ne, samo da ti se posreci da su s istim ownerom ili duplikati :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks, cuvaj HDD :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pljuni im :)
<ivoks> pokazat cu im dupe :)
<obruT> kak je nastao c++ ? http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/Invention_of_Cplusplus.shtml
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, nego ne mogu vozit kak spada i razgovarat na telefon
<Mmike> ma, mozes
<Mmike> samo sto je glupo i opasno
<Mmike> a i kosta ak te vide :)
<jelly-home> nije bitno sto kosta, kvaliteta obavljenog je manja
<BotaniCar> da, i meni se zna desiti da pocnem mucati kad (skoro) izazovem saobracajku
<BotaniCar> yum upgrade
<BotaniCar> ups :) 
<Mmike> O LOLE BOLE
<Mmike> eto sad na
<Mmike> kaze lik 'ma, u PHPu ti private/protected nista ne znaci, PHPu je sve public'
<Mmike> i onda sa zebnjom pogledam kod i eto
<Mmike> DEBIL
<ravilov> jel covjek mozda radi na php4 ili nesto?
<ravilov> onda je to mozda bilo eksperimentalno, bez puno stvarnog utjecaja
<ravilov> u php5 znaci itekako
<Mmike> a naravno da znaci :/
<Mmike> i eto
<ravilov> cestitaj mu i reci da je Pravi Programer (tm)
 * Mmike ce si kupit fino jedan taksi
<Mmike> i taksitar po hvaru
<Mmike> taksi od Jelse do Hvara = 300 kuna
<ravilov> i onda mu reci da se okani corava posla koji ne razumije
<Mmike> taksi od Bola do aerodroma, 200 kuna
<Mmike> taksi-gliser jelsa-bol = 700 kuna
<ravilov> sta ne moras za to prvo imat taksi sluzbu i taksi dozvolu?
<Mmike> ma stajaznam
<Mmike> ocajan sam :)
<ravilov> ti bi samo pare na brzaka
<ravilov> ko i cijela Hrvatska
<ravilov> tj. Balkan
<ravilov> takav nam mentalitet
<ravilov> forwardat cu ti par spamova sto sam dobio, upravo to reklamiraju :D
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSp1ce> http://cubieboard.org/ zanimljiva i bolja od rpi
<obruT> koliko ce para kostat ?
<SilverSpace> 49$
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to je jelly vec linkao prije 3 dana
<ravilov> just saying :p
<SilverSpace> ravilov: aa nis vidio :)
<jelly> SilverSpace ne vjeruje nista dok se ne pojavi na engadgetu
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<jelly> bit ce zanimljiva kad kinezi daju drivere za linux
<jelly> sto ce se _vjerojatno_ desiti u sljedecih par mjeseci
<SilverSpace> mene samo brine od kuda cu izvuci pare za sve moje trenutne zelje :)
<ravilov> prodaj kucu, stan, auto, firmu, zenu, djecu... sve
<SilverSpace> ravilov: hm od toga nis nemam :)
<ravilov> a nista
<ravilov> ne preostaje ti onda drugo nego prodavat drogu :p
<SilverSpace> doduse trenutno nisam ni u jednom kreditu
<SilverSpace> ravilov: to nikako pa lakse mi je opljackati banku nego to sranje prodavati :)
<ravilov> eto ti opcije
<ravilov> sto se ne bi zaduzio za igracke :p
<ravilov> a mozes i to, da
<SilverSpace> moram samo izracunati koliko mi treba da im dam tocnu cifru :)
<ravilov> zasto? sigurno ce se u medjuvremenu pojaviti jos igracaka koje ces htjeti
<ravilov> bolje imat malo lufta
<SilverSpace> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/07/via-epia-p910-stuffs-3d-display-support-quad-core-into-pico-itx/
<SilverSpace> evo vec se pojavilo :)
<ravilov> upravo sam smislio kako bi *ja* mogao zaradit pare
<ravilov> sklopim nekakvu plocicu od generickih dijelova
<ravilov> nabacim hrpu masnih i zvucnih fraza, tipa quad-core, 3d itd
<ravilov> i onda reklamiram to na geeky kanalima i slicnim mjestima
<ravilov> jos uz to kazem da su serije ogranicene iako nisu
<ravilov> ima da plane brze nego friski kruh u pekari
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> grcki sindrom 
<jelly> ravilov: pa jesu ogranicene, jesi vidio kak to ovi kinezi rade, u malom šopu sa dvije SMD mašine i par pekača
<SilverSpace> jucer se malo druzio sa hokejasima
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rch6y6T3vFQ&feature=g-hist
<datase> jelly: Title: $55 AllWinner Boxchip A13 Tablet SMT line, mass producing the Boxchip A13 PCB, Views: 19710, Rating: 97.090912%
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/WP_000196.resized.jpg
<jelly> i hokejasicama
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: moramo se malo druziti 
<SilverSpace> hebga sezona danas pocinje
<SilverSpace> hm nekada se podigne a nekada ne kaj je najgore nemam pojma zasto i di stane 
<SilverSpace> 12.10
<obruT> ko kaze da php ne zna za private i public ? :P evo ja sad slucajno metodu stavio private pa se cudim zast ne radi :)
<ravilov> obruT, neki lik koji ocigledno nema blage sta prica
<infy-> private, public, protected
<infy-> I dan danas ne razlikujem protected of private
<infy-> s/of/od/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti znas da je poceo drugi trening :)
<ravilov> infy-, onda ocigledno nisi dovoljno radio OO programiranje
 * ravilov -u je razlika jasna ko dan :)
<infy-> mhm
<infy-> Ne znam, izgleda da nikada nisam imao potrebu za "protected" :P
<ravilov> kao sto rekoh
<ravilov> ili to, ili nisi nikad radio API ili reusable module
<infy-> Hm
<infy-> Nop
<rsedak> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro :)
<rsedak> :-)
<obruT> ravilov !
<obruT> odnosno jel ima koji php -> smarty guru ? :)
<obruT> jel zna tko gdje kupit neki produzni kabel s npr. trostekom, a da ima odvojiv utikač, ne "homogen" s kabelom ?
<Vlado> Pevec, bauhaus
<Vlado> To sam i ja tražio i našao
<Vlado> obruT: 
<obruT> Vlado: thanx, bacit cu pogled
<jelly> www.google.com.au
<obruT> fakat lose, danasnji procesor s istom cijenom ko onaj kojeg sam kupio prije 5 godina nije ni 20% brzi :P
<obruT> oko duplo brzi je samo u aplikacijama koje znaju koristit vise korova pa ono, ima dva puta vise korova
<obruT> sto znaci da se brzina jednog corea nije ama bas nist povecala
<obruT> jebo ja njima razvoj procesora
<jelly> ali dobijes 2-4 za istu cijenu, sto znaci da jedan moze rondati po OS-u, jedan moze dekodirati video, jedan moze pustat muziku i da sve radi
<jelly> (osim ako si ustekao usb, onda si jeben ;-)
<obruT> sad imam dualcore, koliko toliko sam zadovoljan kompom... no cura ima prastaru kantu i razmisljam da uzmem sebi nesto novo, njoj dam svoj stari... samo ono, par singlethreaded aplikacija koje su mi cpu intenzivne vjerojatno nece osjetiti nikakvo ubrzanje :(
<obruT> glazbu i te pizdarije ionako vrtim na htpcu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: joj kaj se ti nerviras odi vrtit pedale predobro je vani :)
<obruT> petak je, dan za odmor
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> petak za metak
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/IzJUSZMe7w4
<jelly> crko bot
<obruT> razlika u cijeni izmjedju protisa i linksa za istu kombinaciju maticna+cpu je 230 kuna :P
<obruT> sad je pitanje, 230 kuna i imat danas ili imat tek sljedeci tjedan :P
<jelly> also: dal podrzat firmu u kojoj je prodavac dobro raspolozen i kad ga nes pitas zna nesto i odgovoriti o tome sto prodaje, ili firmu u kojoj sjede dva studenta koji bi radije pusili travu u parku
<dodobas> protis.hr -> kupite motorno ulje shell :)
<jelly> i koji su redovno nadrkani... al dobijes hardver 5-10% jeftinije
<dodobas> OMG
<SilverSpace> lol istina uvijek izgledaju ko da su nadrkani
<SilverSpace> hm koliko ih je ova potrosila https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A2MQGUkCMAI9XUq.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> kondomuša
<jelly> nice
<Mmike> ctrl-alt-shift l/d je super stvar :)
<Mmike> obruT, ooo, trzi se hardver? :)
<Mmike> de reci
<infy-> http://i.imgur.com/BBkbs.jpg
<jelly-home> jos jednom http://youtu.be/IzJUSZMe7w4 za bota
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Vlatka Pokos - Kad ce taj petak, Views: 579318, Rating: 96.094676%
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/snimio-mamino-mjesecarenje-i-postao-youtube-hit/635786.aspx
<Mmike> nema dobrih sistemaca u hr :/
<Mmike> to je tuzno :/
<Mmike> covjek sa super referencama doso, kao, zna, nikad vidio 'dstat' prije
<ravilov> obruT> ... samo u aplikacijama koje znaju koristit vise korova ...
<ravilov> nisam znao da i aplikacije puse travu :p
<ravilov> Mmike, poznato mi je to
<Mmike> sto jos i i nije strasno
<Mmike> al' stroj umire
<Mmike> a ovaj nezna sto bi
<Mmike> uopce nema ideju :/
<ravilov> reci mu da panicno seta ukrug
<Mmike> nego, drug ravilov
<ravilov> to obicno pomogne :p
<Mmike> jel' ste vi protected ili private? :)
<ravilov> ja sam totalno private
<ravilov> (nemam pojma sta si me uopce pitao sad :D) 
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> ma serkam, aluzija na popodnevni php facepalm s moje strane
<ravilov> a to
<ravilov> samo ti kenjkaj :p
<jelly-home> uf http://www.hipac.org/performance_tests/results.html
<jelly-home> (packet filtering)
<Mmike> treba mi nesto a-la munin
<Mmike> al' da mu mogu rec 'aj uzorkuj svakih n sekundi'
<Mmike> munin zna samo za 5 minuta
<Mmike> sto je ok za dnevne/tjedne/mjesecne trendove
<Mmike> al' nekad mi treba svakih 10 sekundi
<Mmike> ima netko nesto za preporuciti morti?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Vlado> hbogner: Pozdrav
<hbogner> bok Vlado :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti bokca a kaj imas pratiti u 10sec
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kad drknem postgres ili mysql nesto hocu vidjet u skoro-real-timeu kak se stroj ponasa
<hbogner> s cim to gledas? 
<hbogner> dstat?
<hbogner> imas i "htop -d 1"
<Mmike> ma najidealnije bi mi bilo kad bi munin upregnui]
<Mmike> jer su plugini kul
<Mmike> i jednostavni
<Mmike> samo je polling pre spor
<Mmike> btw, htop je drek
<Mmike> atop je car
<jelly-home> atop.
<Mmike> hbogner, ako vec nisi, procitaj: a
<Mmike> http://www.atoptool.nl/download/case_leakage.pdf
<Mmike> to :)
<hbogner> upravo ga guglam :D
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidimo se iz zageba :/
<hbogner> sretan put
<obruT> ravilov: threadanim aplikacijama :P
<obruT> uglavnom, upravo sam instalirao 12.04 na novu kantu :P sacemo da vidimo jesu li kljucne aplikacije imalo brze :P
<obruT> ah, samo 272 paketa za upgrade :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si kupio vec danas 
<obruT> jesam :P
<obruT> jer da nisam danas, ne bi nikad
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> treba kupit kad se razum pomuti :)
<jelly-home> tak se to radi
<SilverSpace> yep yep 
<SilverSpace> medeki danas pobjedili u gostima
<obruT> eh da, pocinje sezona...
<obruT> jel ides u nedjelju na tekmu ?
<obruT> bome dobra glazba na virgin radiju...
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne idem 
<SilverSpace> prerano pocinju 17.30
<SilverSpace> ne bi stigo imam nekih obaveza
<SilverSpace> dvorana je rasprodana
<SilverSpace> obruT: jucer smo bili u pivnici sa dvojicom medvescakovaca
<SilverSpace> si vidi http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/WP_000196.resized.jpg
<obruT> jel mogu eksat bar pol litre ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: vodu si pili bila kontrola sa njima :)
<obruT> pih :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<obruT> ln
<hbogner> obruT, kaj si kupio?
<obruT> hbogner: amd athlon II x4 641
<obruT> neko jeftino smece uglavnom
<obruT> asus maticnu...
<hbogner> blah, morat cu i ja u iducih godinu dana nesto novo uzet :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-08
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> otisao sam vidjeti sjevernu koreju danas
<ivoks> ekipa je posjekla svo drvece
<ivoks> radi energije
<ivoks> al su podigli stup za zastavu visok 160m
<ivoks> a granica nije tako zatvorena kako se misli
<ivoks> juzna koreja je pokrenula kompaniju unutar sjeverne koreje, gdje zaposljavaju sjevernjake
<SilverSpace> ivoks: opet izrabljivanje siromasnih :)
<ivoks> ako im daju vise nego sto zaradjuje bilo tko u njihovoj zemlji, kako je to izrabljivanje?
<ivoks> placa u sjevernoj koreji je 50$
<ivoks> u juznoj je preko 2000$
<ivoks> i ovi dobiju 500$
<ivoks> sa 500$ u sj. koreji nisi siromasan
<SilverSpace> ha opet je to izrabljivanje
<ivoks> ? pa cini ih bogatima
<SilverSpace> ali hebiga takav je kapital
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio sliku 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel bi se ti osjecao izrabljen da ti americka firma ponudi placu od 20.000kn?
<ivoks> a zivis u hr
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/WP_000196.resized.jpg
<ivoks> vidio sam
<SilverSpace> cuo svakakvih prica
<SilverSpace> a bolje da nisam :)
<dodobas> pa da vidimo
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<dodobas> hoce li RB u 3 kvalifikaciju rundu
<SilverSpace> hoce
<SilverSpace> starac opet po travi
<SilverSpace> `opet trava
<dodobas> jedva :)
<SilverSpace> renoult motori slabi 
<SilverSpace> pogodio tko se osvojiti pole
<dodobas> naravno
<SilverSpace> sutra ce i uzeti utrku
<SilverSpace> jedino ako ne sjebu u boxu
<SilverSpace> lol lut ko ris
<SilverSpace> massa napuhan ko balon
<dodobas> a shebo je alonsa...
<dodobas> nije ga 'pouvkao'
<SilverSpace> sale: hebote tvoj prijatelj nikako da shvati da bez #f1 prica u prazno :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: povuko ga jajca 
<dodobas> sto je #f1?
<SilverSpace> hash tag za pracenje 
<SilverSpace> tviter
<sale> SilverSpace: pa nisi na twitteru :-)
<SilverSpace> kao i za nas je #f1hr
<SilverSpace> sale: ma jergovic pise na twiteru bez taga 
<SilverSpace> kaj uopce nije produktivno :)
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> reko mu dva puta ali on to ne kuzi :)
<dodobas> stari konj ne moze naucit nove psece trikove
<SilverSpace> kuzis dobro tvita https://twitter.com/MladenJergovic
<SilverSpace> ali kaj kad ga malo prati ljudi i tesko bez taga pratiti 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> sale: ides na hokej :)
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<SilverSpace> odoh se malo provozati na bike
<sale> SilverSpace: ne idem, ali bit ce zanimljivo. Led u areni, po ovoj vrucini vani...
<jelly-home> http://www.ted.com/talks/joe_smith_how_to_use_a_paper_towel.html
<SilverSpace> sale: nije problem led je bio postavljen i na vecoj temperaturi 
<SilverSpace> a u zg u dvorani je dosta visoka temp. za vrijeme utakmice uvjek sam u kratkim rukavima
<hbogner> pozdrav
<igcek> caw
<igcek> imam ubuntu server 12.04 instaliran i gore neki samba share
<igcek> sta mi smeta je, da ne vidim tog kompjutera preko nautilusa network... neg moram rocno unesti podatke da se mi otvori
<igcek> znaci smb://mrkva/kupus
<igcek> sumnjam na nsswitch... jesam li u pravu :)
<SilverSpace> igcek: vikendom ti ovdje nema nikoga
<SilverSpace> :)
<igcek> pa vidim da je suša :)
<igcek> pametni ljudi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja LN
<igcek> noč
#ubuntu-hr 2012-09-09
<ivoks> jeste li znali da samsung radi automobile?
<ivoks> jeb... svaka druga-treca zgrada u seulu ima samsung logo
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Samsung_Motors
<ravilov> ivoks, ne samo to... rade i kreditne kartice
<ravilov> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Card
<ravilov> te prodaju zivotno osiguranje... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Life_Insurance
<ivoks> pa znam...
<ivoks> cijeli seul je u biti samsung-grad
<ivoks> idem u krevet...
<ravilov> lol pa da... pise na wiki da im je headquarters u "Samsung Town, Seoul"
<ravilov> evo vidim da i grade brodove i prave oruzje... divota
<dodobas> kao Konzum :)
<dodobas> se zna sto je bilo s Alonsom ?
<Astemd> Samsung radi SVE
<Astemd> za neupućene, Samsung Heavy Industries je već više od 10 godina prisitan u luci Rijeka
<Astemd> prisutan
<Astemd> rade čelične konstrukcije (dizalice, transportere itd.)
<Astemd> to je klasičan dalekoistočni pristup - jedna tvrtka radi SVE, koji je u puno manjoj mjeri bio pristutan i u SFRJ
<Astemd> prisutan, again :)
<Astemd> koliko znam, Subaru je dio Fuji koncerna :)
<Astemd> (Fuji Heavy Industries :)
<hbogner> samsung ima najvece svjetsko brodogradiliste
<ivoks> pola seula ima samsung natpis na zgradi
<ivoks> ostale zgrade imaju hyundai
<ivoks> nekorejski auti cine manje od 5% vozila na cesti
<ivoks> i svi imaju aute ubiste tri boje
<ivoks> crna, bijela i siva
<ivoks> od stranih bmw, merc i honda
<ivoks> vidio sam i dva mondea
<ivoks> niti jedan americki auto
<ivoks> face voze samsung sm7
<ivoks> i 20+% populacije je obavilo plasticnu opersciju
<ivoks> to se smatra najboljim poklonom za maturu
<ivoks> ordinacije se nalaze u ulicama poput nase bogoviceve
<ivoks> odmah kraj birceva
<ivoks> ne uce niti jedan strani jezik
<ivoks> i jedu hrpetine crvenog mesa
<ivoks> svaki dan
<ivoks> ali ne i kruh ili slatko
<ravilov> a rizu?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jel ima gdje stream hokeja?
<ivoks> ravilov: riza jako slabo... vise sam vidio tjesteninu od rize
<ivoks> al mozda sam samo naletio na takva mjesta
<ivoks> al sve je ljuto
<ivoks> nasao
<lizard> pozdrav svima
<lizard> pitanje jeli ko proba instalirat 12.10 beta1 a da ima nvidijinu karticu ?
<lizard> dali mu je to pošlo za rukom
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-02
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> meh
<dodobas> Mmike: đes bio?
<Mmike> u podrumu
<Mmike> bacao stvari neke
<Mmike> i nosio dolje sranja
<Mmike> imam sranja k'o alibaba :)
<dodobas> napravi podrum sale/give away
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nesto :0
<Mmike> vec sam podijelio i pobacao toliko toga
<Mmike> imam jos hard diskova
<Mmike> jedno 30 :)
<Mmike> trebas?
<Mmike> (oni, doduse, nisu u podrumu)
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto ce mi...
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel ima stogod 2.5" IDE (PATA)
<Mmike> jelly: jok 2.5", samo 3.5"
<Mmike> ima i sata i pata
<Mmike> svi su bez bed sektora nit se smart posebno buni
<Mmike> neke bih samo morao vajpati
<vileni> Mmike: koje velicine?
<Mmike> vileni: misim da je najmanji oko 15-20 GB (neke segate, al' te su i najstarije i OPAKO se cuju - iako smart veli da su ok)
<Mmike> a najveci oko 320 GB, rekao bih
<Mmike> mislim da nemam vece
<vileni> pa i 320 je puno, mislio sam da ce ti 80 biti najveci :)
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> BNet ima guba kvalitetu - ne prekida ti vezu svaka 24 sata :0
<vileni> meni nekad ne renewa ip adresu
<vileni> ali nisam skuzio u kojim intervalima je to
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci da imaju pametniji billing od svih ostalih
<jelly-home> (ili... bedastiji)
<Mmike> jelly-home: brijes da na DSLu to rade radi billinga/
<Mmike> ?
<jelly-home> ne brijem.
<Mmike> znas! :)
<jelly-home> e!
<jelly-home> tak je najjednostavnije, imas zadnji stop record 1. u mjesecu i tu rezes
<dodobas> jelly-home: debian testing u produkciji, ide li to ?
<Mmike> dodobas: sta nebi islo
<Mmike> ako ide arch, ide i debian testing
<jelly-home> dodobas: ovisi, bolje ne
<Mmike> samo imas puno vise posla :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: sta ti fali? python?
<dodobas> jelly-home: a kernel 3.10 i LXC userland... novije verzije
<jelly-home> kod nas jedino sto terba upgradeati mimo distre je kernel, i to samo za specijalne slucajeve
<dodobas> imam uvrnutu ideju da cu posloziti sve u docker containere...
<jelly-home> dodobas: stable i backporti, kernel obicno ima u wheezy-backports{,-sloppy}, a za lxc ne znam
<Mmike> sto nisu bakcporsi 'no-more' ?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> nisu
<Mmike> dat_01e44_tracking
<Mmike>  832GB 42:16:17 [ 5.6MB/s] [================================================================================>] 100%
<Mmike> eto, toliko mysqlu treba da importa 800+ GB podataka
<Mmike> skoro 2 dana
<jelly-home> nice
<Mmike> drugi put cu importat u /dev/null
<Mmike> mozda ce bit brze
<dodobas> Mmike: /dev/null je single transaction... morat ce paziti :)
<Mmike> ma, ima neki kernel patch koji to sharda
<Mmike> pa radi brze
<dodobas> kernel patch, io non comprendo
<Mmike> dodobas: serem :)
<dodobas> Mmike: it smelled kinda like that...
<jelly-home> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/08/29/9-questions-about-syria-you-were-too-embarrassed-to-ask/
<Mmike> taj bi se mogo zvat 'why we will nuke them and why it's ok'
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M
<datase`> Mmike: Title: America fuck yeah-team america, Views: 9560405, Rating: 95.72259%
<drj_cro> http://i.imgur.com/Ugy44E5.jpg :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> ok, rjesenje je dakle bilo
<jelly> deb http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/MCP/debian squeeze/current non-free
<jelly> deb http://downloads.linux.hp.com/SDR/downloads/MCP/debian precise/current non-free
<ctcp3> kakvo vrhunsko smece je ovaj facebook
<ctcp3> jel znate da ak posaljete poruku nekom ko vam nije na listi, da ta osoba ne vidi poruku?
<ctcp3> jer ode u neki folder "other" koji nitko ne vidi nit nema notificationa ni nis
<ctcp3> nes ko glupi skriveni "spam" folder na gmailu
<ctcp3> da bi primatelj vidio poruku, trebao bi kao platit Facebooku 1 dolar po poruci, looool
<dodobas> ctcp3: spam prevention system...
<ctcp3> ne vec muznja love
<ctcp3> ako je "spam prevention", onda je najgluplji na svijetu
<dodobas> pa ako hoces spamat, plati
<ctcp3> a tolko glupi sumnjam da su
<jelly> ivoks: Management Component Pack (previously Proliant Support Pack)
<ctcp3> pa velim ti da nije spam protection
<ctcp3> to ti je kao da ti svi emailovi cije kontakte nemas u adreseru
<ctcp3> odlaze u SPAM folder
<ctcp3> bez ikakvog sortiranja
<dodobas> i to je spam prevention system
<ctcp3> debilana
<jelly> ctcp3: pa zapravo, upravo to recimo hotmail i radi na nivou domene/odlaznog servera
<ctcp3> "kao da ti svi emailovi cije kontakte nemas u adreseru odlaze u SPAM folder" - gdje si vidio ovakav spam prevention?
<jelly> pitaj ivoksa
<ctcp3> lol, tak radi hotmail?
<jelly> ako se ne prijavis njima preko njihovog alata, mailovi s tvog servera idu u spam
<ctcp3> debilno
<ctcp3> al dobro, to je ipak na nivou SERVERA
<jelly> isti kua
<ctcp3> to se lakse rijesi
<ctcp3> nije
<ctcp3> za pretpostavit je da su najveci serveri medjusobno ubaceni u white liste
<jelly> a kad nisi najveci, mozes se jebat
<ctcp3> pa dobro, al ovo na razini svake email adrese/FB kontakta je zesca debilana
<ctcp3> zamisli da te niko na mobitel nemre dobit
<jelly> fb je closed garden, oni tamo smiju radit sto zele
<ctcp3> a kog ti nisi prethodno dodao u adreser moba
<jelly> fb nije javna usluga
<ctcp3> pa smiju, al je debilana
<jelly> ne mozes prenijeti svoj fb na drugog providera ;-)
<jelly> nego, dva+ mjeseca nakon prijave javili mi se H1 da bi dosli spojiti opremu
<jelly> valjda su se vratili s godisnjeg
 * jelly se nada da ce usluga raditi bez problema, jer zna da je korisnicka podrska od H1 neupotrebljiva
<Mmike> zasto bi itko htio koristiti facebook poruke za ista ozbiljno?
<Mmike> jelly: zasto uzimas H1/
<Mmike> ?
<ctcp3> Mmike : zato jer je 95% ljudi tamo i nemres ih drugacije kontaktirat :)
<Mmike> ctcp3: nah, you're doing it wrong
<Mmike> ja obozavam kad mi netko izmjenu specki posalje na fb :)
<Mmike> i onda to skuzim 3 tjedna nakon sto je u produkciji to sto sam radio :)
<ctcp3> xdd
<ivoks> ok, jesam li ja lud ili sto...
<ivoks> lik se uspjesno autentificira na smtp, iako taj korisnik ne postoji
<jelly> Mmike: imaju dovoljno velik upload, po relativno povoljnoj cijeni, bez (eksplicitnog) fair use policyja
<Mmike> jelly: kol'ko brzo za koliko pra/
<Mmike> para?
<jelly> Mmike: 20/2 200kn
<Mmike> nelose
<Mmike> ja imam 12/1.2 za isto tak para (cca)
<Mmike> iako kad otkazem telku i telefon mislim da ce biti oko 150
<jelly> tjelo mi uvalit 50/15, ali nisam htio 24 mjeseca ugovor
<Mmike> jedino je bed sto je to (kod mene) kabl pa UL ubije DL i slicno
<Mmike> jelly: a to kabl, optika, zica, zrak, kifle, sta?
<jelly> zica, vdsl
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to bi ja
<Mmike> jelly: a, ugovorna obveza i to?
<jelly> da, uzeo sam 12mjeseci
<Mmike> mlje
<Mmike> kod mene nemaju jos
<jelly> tako je pisalo i za moju adresu, pa mi je lik rekao da imaju (mozda je lagao i znao da ce bit tek u 9. mjesecu, al ok)
<jelly> inace bi uzeo bnet 14Mbps
<jelly> bnet sreze brzinu na 1/4 nakon relativno male potrosnje (100-200GB)
<ivoks> o jebo te links
<ivoks> disk se ne vidi, SMART umro
<ivoks> a oni salju disk u vanjski servis
<ivoks> Zaprimljeno:
<ivoks> 2013-08-14 17:24:00
<jelly> koliko imaju, 45 dana?
<Mmike> jelly: kaj!?
<jelly> Mmike: pa jesi citao njihove opce uvjete? :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: links je jedan od najboljih ducana u .hr za racunalnu opremu
<Mmike> jelly: pa, ne :)
<Mmike> jelly: lol :)
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> Mmike: mislis, jedini?
<Mmike> jelly: imam ih tu, nikako nac vremena, a prva 3 mjeseca je i tako 'dzaba'
<Mmike> ivoks: a nije, imas, recimo, ADM :)
<ivoks> di je elkotech
<Mmike> iako, meni su mrtav disk zamijenili odmah
<ivoks> smrc
<Mmike> ali recimo mrtvu maticnu nisu
<jelly> Mmike: oni su prvi koje sam vidio da imaju eksplicitnu tablicu di pise nakon koliko rezu i na koliko tocno te spuste
<ivoks> elkotechu bi donio disk, lik bi ga pred menom spojio, iscitao SMART
<ivoks> i ako mu ovaj veli sranje, dobio bi novi disk
<ivoks> sve skupa 10minuta
<Mmike> pa sam onda kupio maticnu istu takvu, a onda za 2 tjedna kad je servis reko da je crkla fakat originalna su mi vratili patu
<Mmike> ali jedini ducan di mogu  vratit robu nakon 10ak dana ako nisam zadovoljan
<Mmike> 3 graficke sam tak mijenjao
<Mmike> nikad nista nisu srali
<Mmike> bas su, onak, full ok
<Mmike> jelly: da, nisam citao jos
<Mmike> al' ak je to tak
<Mmike> adio bnet
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.bnet.hr/content/download/2969/26672/file/Kodeks_ponasanja-ozujak-2013.pdf
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> ja napravim oko 15 gigabajta tjedno
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> vish ti njih :)
<ctcp3> je, frend mi svako malo kuka
<ctcp3> kak su ga limitirali
<ctcp3> mrzim tcom, al bar me nisu nikad limitirali u 10 godina
<ctcp3> a znao sam skinut i po 4 TB mjesecno
<Mmike> ma dobro
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> 15 giga tjedno napravim
<Mmike> a stalno gledam serije i sranja on line
<jelly> e, al ak ostavis iptv stream od $firme da vidis kak odu gigabajati
<jelly> 4 sata 3Mbps streama dnevno ~ 1TiB
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> stoga mi fair use nije bio po volji
<dzl-r> moze pitanjce
<dzl-r> imam carnetovu domenu .hr jel ima tko kakvu ideju da ju koristim s gmailom
<dzl-r> odnosno da mi preusmjeru sa  aaa@xxx-obrt.hr na gmail
<jelly> dzl-r: guglas google for business i vidis dal ti se njihova ponuda svidja
<Mmike> posaljes MySQLu: "INSERT INTO a (b) VALUES ('c'); INSERT INTO a (b) VALUES ('d');"
<Mmike> i ovaj to zalogira
<jelly> dzl-r: (nekad su bili besplatni do 10 korisnika, sad vise nisu)
<Mmike> al' ne izvrsi :)
<jelly> Mmike: COMMIT;
<jelly> (kako god da se to veli u mysqlu)
<Mmike> jelly: myisam tablica, nema transakcija
<jelly> nema transakcija, nema cokolade!
<dzl-r> fala idem vidjet sta je to
<Mmike> 130902  5:11:54	 8347 Connect	mario@localhost on mario
<Mmike> 		 8347 Query	insert into flo (data) values ('mario'); select 1; commit
<Mmike> 		 8347 Quit	
<Mmike> ista stvar, ne izvrsi se :)
<weshmashian> weeee :)
<api984-home> dzl-r: MX record stavi na gmail
<api984-home> dzl-r: samo nemoj zabit prije reggat
<api984-home> jelly: aaa google apps. nije vise free?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> tko je jamio, jamio je
<api984-home> jelly: damm... steta... zato nema i activesynca .... 
<jelly> activesync je ukinut neovisno o tome, cini mi se
<jelly> al ne znam, nisam to osobno koristio
<dzl-r> damn
<dzl-r> nisu baš ni jeftini
<jelly> nisu
<jelly> jel ti treba activesync ili pitash samo onako? :-)
<jelly> android radi ok sa imap serverima
<jelly> a za kalendar i adresar nisam jos nista probao kak spada
<dzl-r> ne trebam sync, samo gmail sa svojom domenom
<dzl-r> 40 eur godisnje po korisniku
<api984-home> jelly: koristio sam ga kad je bio free
<api984-home> jelly: digao sam svoj na linuxu
<api984-home> jelly: probao sam SOGo, tine
<api984-home> jelly: i funambol
<api984-home> jelly: tj. instalirao
<dzl-r> imam ja neki boks di bi mogao dic mail server, samo jel ima kakav ozbiljniji webmail? 
<dzl-r> da nije nesto staro 10 godina
<dzl-r> webclient mislim
<Mmike> dzl-r: roundcube
<Mmike> api984-home: i? 
<Mmike> ja sam probao davno funambol
<Mmike> sad imam onaj
<Mmike> opendrek nesto
<Mmike> neznam :0
<api984-home> Mmike: koji softver imas
<api984-home> Mmike: sry slazem LogAnalyzer i octopussx
<api984-home> y
<jelly> roundcube je ok, ali treba paziti i redovito krpati
<api984-home> jelly: yup ne volim ga.. pati na exploitima
<api984-home> jelly: sogo i tine mi se cine ok
<Mmike> jelly: ja imam onaj iz ubuntua
<jelly> teehee, http://8pussy.org/
<Mmike> star, al' eto
<Mmike> ja zadovoljan
<jelly> Mmike: pa ak je zakrpan...
<Mmike> pa valjda je
<Mmike> ak nije, ivoks ce popravit :)
<Mmike> api984-home: a logstash?
<Mmike> imam opencloud
<Mmike> erm, cloudstack
<Mmike> a jebome
<Mmike> OWNCLOUD!
<api984-home> Mmike: je to okej.... 
<api984-home> opencloud?
<api984-home> hm... logstash
<api984-home> probam
<Mmike> mi imamo logstash
<Mmike> samo
<Mmike> to trazi javu
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> novi ubuntu ima zadnji owncloud
<Mmike> yeepe-ka-yeah
<BotaWork> prvi mi se put desio kernel oops na hw_appliancu :) 
<BotaWork> linux linux , najljepsu pjesmu pjevam ti jaaa 
<BotaWork> Ako zelite svoje privatne podatke ostavljati Kineskoj vladi na cuvanje i reviziju: http://giga.geek.hr/1/post/2013/09/ma-kakvav-dropbox-kinezi-nude-cak-10-tb-prostora.html
<jelly> ako imaju sftp koji radi, uzimam
<BotaWork> :) Ne znam kaj bi s 10Tb lokalno, kamoli na mrezi :) 
<BotaWork> kak se na 'rvackom kaze kad se nekaj zasnelca (elektronika, kontakti,releji)
<BotaWork> Å nelca, dapace :)
<jelly> hmha, skoro sam zapunio storiđ
<jelly> 10.08 / 10.89TiB zauzeto
<ctcp3> cega xd
<jelly> svega pomalo, to je na poslu
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-Cr0EWwaTk
<datase`> jelly: Title: The "Java Life" Rap Music Video, Views: 738527, Rating: 97.39122%
 * Mmike spoznao postcat
<Mmike> ivoks: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1175002_576038419121114_1344329447_n.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: fora
<ivoks> najjaca statistika je 'utrka zavrseno/utrka s bodovima'
<Mmike> meni su i jedan i drugi odvratni ljigavci
<Mmike> al' je guba za vidjet brojeve
<ivoks> mislim da je ova statistika na strani schumachera
<jelly-home> SebVettel... OTP? :-)
<jelly-home> SchumVettel
<ivoks> a i pokazuje da je prije trebalo skupiti vise bodova za naslov prvaka
<ivoks> trebalo je biti bolji vozac :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrpSRDeVT4k
<Mmike> ojebemtisve!
<datase`> Mmike: Title: Keelung Badouzi Mudslide Caught on Dash Cam | Raw Footage, Views: 94, Rating: %
<jelly-home> skliziste 
<Mmike> dodobas: ti koristis git? koristis neki git-prompt tool?
<ivoks> git-promt?
<jelly-home> nesto sto stavlja opis aktivne grane i druge lijepe stvari u PS1?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pise ti i state
<Mmike> cak i za vim zna neke sitnice
<Mmike> ja koristim neki
<Mmike> koji je jadan
<Mmike> pa trazim preporuke :0
<dodobas> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> Total Commander za Android opce nije los
<Mmike> brate, pa i ovaj tig ima boje za ne-vidim-nist-ne-cujem-nist
<Mmike> ono sto je super sa pxc je to sto je replication setup izjeb - minimalan
<dodobas> kako je graphite kuul... Mmike ce svrsit :)
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/f7Tv7Jv.png
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-03
<MmikePoso> kak sam si losu kavu slozio
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> netko nazvao, javila se sekretarica
<ivoks> a osoba s druge strane stavila poziv on hold
<ivoks> automatska sekretarica
<ivoks> i sad je zablokirao telefon
<BotaniCar> yellou
<BotaWork> Total Commander za Android opce nije los
<jelly-home> 2247 packages upgraded, 257 newly installed, 76 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<jelly-home> Need to get 2051 MB/2053 MB of archives. After unpacking 85.9 MB will be freed.
<ivoks> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2010/sep10/09-09statement.aspx
<ivoks> I appreciate the way that Stephen has been a good steward of the brand and business in his time here, and look forward to continuing to work with him in his new role at Nokia.
<jelly-home> *blink*
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> zar nikome u finskom drzavnom odvjetnistvu sve ovo oko microsofta i nokie nije nimalno cudno?
<BotaWork> Sto ti nalazis cudnim ? 
<BotaWork> Obicna kupoprodaja, prvo su dotukli nokiu nedovrsenim telefonima bez stvarne podrske, sad ce kupiti mobile division i napraviti pravi posel. Uvijek ista prica
<ivoks> pa cudan je elop
<ivoks> nacin na koji je nokia izgubila vrijednost
<ivoks> pazi, da ti zaposlis covjeka da vodi tvoju firmu
<ivoks> zbog cijih poteza firma izgubi 70% vrijednosti
<ivoks> gdje taj covjek radi poslove sa svojom bivsom firmom
<ivoks> i na kraju njegova bivsa firma kupi tvoju firmu
<ivoks> a taj lik bude VP svoje bivse firme
<ivoks> nije li ti to malo cudno?
<BotaWork> Bilo bi da MS nije u igri. Shvacam sto zelis reci, ali moram reci da sam ocekivao nesto slicno. 
<BotaWork> Nevezano, di vi kupujete SAS diskove ? I imate li preporuku za nekog od proizvodjaca ?
<jelly-home> ivoks: pa... nije cudno, ta varijanta se najvise spominjala kad su ga postavili.  Da je bio neko drugi, firma bi mozda izgubila i vise vrijednosti.
<ivoks> jelly-home: pa znalo se da ce biti tako, da
<ivoks> ali to su bile crne spekulacije, koje su implicirale nezakonito poslovanje
<ivoks> sad kad su se obistinile... ono, wtf
<jelly-home> ne kuzim di je wtf 
<ivoks> organi reda i zakona ne rade svoj posao :)
<jelly-home> MS posluje po embrace, extend, extinguish principima otkad postoji, i nije jedini takav.  Hostile takeover na ovaj ili onaj nacin ne znaci da su zakoni prekrseni
<BotaWork> Upravo tako. A pravosudje se dovoljno izblamiralo s hajkom na MS do sad, da im sad (nije da moraju,sve je legit) gledaju kroz prste di nekom drugom i ne bi. 
<BotaWork> nego, SAS , anyone ? 
<civija> ivoks: falio si :)
<civija> sorry nista nista :)
<ivoks> ?
<civija> nisam bio scrollao pa sam gledao napisano prije 2 dana :)
<jelly-home> BotaWork: samo HP i IBM part numberi, sorry
<BotaWork> jelly: NemaVezeFalaIpak
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> BotaWork: //o/
<BotaWork> :) I sad nek netko skuzi :) 
<jelly-home> ko zna zna
 * BotaWork sad skuzio da mu get on my horse ide u loop-u vec ~45 min
<jelly-home> vrijeme za http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Kenya+Remix/ onda
<BotaWork> Rather stylish, indeed :) 
<jelly-home> > Sinoć mi je crk'o internet pa sam malo sjedio s obitelji.  Fini neki ljudi...
<Mmike> :D
<BotaWork> SilverSpace: s'tu mozda ? 
<Mmike> Mlo
<Mmike> Ha
<Mmike> Vac
<jelly-home> uum Cleaner
<hbogner> Mmike, sastancit treba, pust sad mlohavu cunu
<Mmike> hbogner: tko je tu precjednik? :)
<hbogner> na papiru ja, u stvarnosti ti
<hbogner> ti jonako sve rađeš
<Mmike> krasota :)
<Mmike> jesi se ti vratio for good sad?
<hbogner> ajmo kad ste slobodni da se nadjeno i rjesimo to
<hbogner> Mmike, for good ne, tek sad ce me bit sve manje i manje
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> misloi
<Mmike> kaj bilo? :)
<Mmike> ovaj tjedan si u zg?
<Mmike> dodobas: ti isto?
<Mmike> budz0r: ti isto?
<Mmike> onog preplanulog necu nit pitat :/
 * BotaWork nekad razmislja da se uclani u udrugu, cisto da moze legitimno i u zivo pitati svasta
<jelly-home> cek, jel ta udruga jos postoji?
<BotaWork> ja cu poludit' s powershellom, nemres vise "nekaj nekaj | find "nekaj"" nego moras "nekaj nekaj | select-string "nekaj""
<dodobas> Mmike: za dnevnicu cu bit...
<hbogner> Mmike, danas i sutra jesam, cetvrtak i petak vise nisma u zg
<hbogner> i pšonedjeljak sam nazad u zg
<dodobas> Mmike: si vidio http://i.imgur.com/f7Tv7Jv.png
<hbogner> Mmike, moramo ovo sto prije rjesit, jer me poslje ima jos manje u zg
<BotaWork> dodobas: t firefox reklamiras ili custom grafove ? :)
<hbogner> sutra u neko doba?
<dodobas> mozete i u zivo: http://open.geof.hr:8080/dashboard/#harch%20-%20system%20overview
<dodobas> nemojte mi samo zbrisat dashboardove :)
<BotaWork> cek , nemrem zoom napraviti ili ne gledam dovoljno u izbornike ? 
<dodobas> zoom napravis tako da tamo na relative time range postavis manji peroid
<dodobas> BotaWork: a za interaktivnost imas per graph...
<dodobas> http://open.geof.hr:8080/graphlot/?width=400&from=-28hours&until=now&height=250&title=Memory&target=lineWidth%28dashed%28color%28drawAsInfinite%28events%28%22*%22%29%29%2C%22000000%22%29%29%2C4%29&target=harch.memory.memory.buffered&target=harch.memory.memory.cached&target=harch.memory.memory.used&target=lineWidth%28harch.memory.memory.free%2C3%29&_uniq=0.3004198987206014
<BotaWork> koliko ti serverskih resursa pojede kad klikces po grafovima ?
<BotaWork> Pitam jer mi je ovo ruzno, ali ako jede manje resursa od munina, koji mi fakat zna priklat stroj na sekundu .. 
<dodobas> hebote ruzno, ne kuzis ti nista :P
<BotaWork> Kuzim kuzim, ali bi htio da mi alat bude i upotrebljiv i da ne iscasim oko kad ga gledam :) 
<dodobas> ovdje je svak graph poslozen rucno
<dodobas> http://open.geof.hr:8080/dashboard/#graphite
<dodobas> pogledaj funkciju za 'Memory forecast' ... plava linija
<dodobas> doslovno.... napravi sumu svih metrika koje odgovaraju 'graphite.mem.*' pa onda racunaj holtWintersForecast
<dodobas> s tim da ovih metrika moze biti, koliko hoces
<dodobas> tipa imas cluster od 100 racunala... zbroji potrosnju memorije na svim racunalima i to prikazi
<BotaWork> Nisam danas nekaj za trolanje, inace bi ti dao URL na MSov system center, da vidis kak to treba izgledati :) Nu, point taken, ima smisla ovo 
<dodobas> BotaWork: nemam InternetExplorer... ne bi mi niti radilo :P
<BotaWork> Netreba, mislim da ne zahtjeva ActiveX :) 
<dodobas> uzmi u obzir da sam to jucer navecer poslozio... nije da znam bas sve :)
<BotaWork> Uzmi i ti u obzir da te 1)zezam , 2)priznajem da ima smisla jer mozes custom_metrics slagati :) 
<dodobas> iako sam morao perSecond funckciju vaditi iz git mastera... ali štaš...
<Mmike> hbogner: a onda srijeda....
<Mmike> dodobas: ?
<Mmike> dodobas: srijeda?
<Mmike> dodobas: vidio :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kul :)
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' se moze apt-getat? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: sprzim ti na CD...
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> posalji mi ga postom onda :0
<dodobas> Mmike: vjerojatno moze... ali odkad sam docker poslozio... apt-getabilnost nekog paketa vise nije issue
<Mmike> ne znam sto je docker
<jelly-home> dodobas packer
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> docker, da :)
<Mmike> dopaker :)
<hbogner> Mmike, moze srijeda(sutra) sto se mene tice, samo vrijeme, mjesto i jel mogu ostali
<dodobas> jucer lepo poslozio archlinux, custom buildao libcairo ... i deployam gdje god ima docker
<dodobas> srijeda ... ovaj tjedan... ured nije slobodan
<dodobas> niti cetvrtak :)
<Mmike> onda cemo morat v birtijo :)
<dodobas> srijeda je sastancenje PiPovaca... u cetvrtak je GeoGo
<jelly-home> tjeska srca?
<hbogner> ili mozemo u subotu na danima piva u karlovcu :D
<hbogner> PiPovci? GeoGo?
<hbogner> aha go igra ona
<BotaWork> frajer je blog (i) o menadziranju server core edicije windowsa nazvao "things better left unspoken" :) 
<hbogner> ali pip nema blage koji su
<jelly-home> kaj je to karlovac
<dodobas> selo
<jelly-home> ahaa
<BotaWork> ./weather Karlovac
<BotaWork> .weather Karlovac
<datase`> BotaWork: The current temperature in Karlovac, Croatia is 27.6°C (2:00 PM CEST on September 03, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 36%. Dew Point: 11.0°C. Pressure: 30.18 in 1022 hPa (Steady). 
<BotaWork> selo s lijepim vremenom ! 
<jelly-home> skoro pa vruce
<BotaWork> Skoro pa da bi na kupanje :( 
<dodobas> tako da ja ne mogu u cetvrtak... jedino sutra ako me trebate... da budem svjedok ili nest'
<BotaWork> nu, da se vratim na SAS diskove, ovo ne izgleda loshe: http://www.storagereview.com/seagate_enterprise_capacity_35_hdd_constellation_es3_review
<jelly-home> Mmike: Re: electroswing https://soundcloud.com/c-in-the-h/drunk-n-disorderly-feat-mr-fx
<Mmike> kak znas da slusam electroswing? :)
<jelly-home> rekao si
<BotaWork> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1237724_10201181195545760_1971882690_n.jpg (NSFBrain)
<Mmike> mislim - sad 
<Mmike> ovaj cas :)
<jelly-home> NSA svezna
<Mmike> hbogner: vidi jel' moze bud sutra, ako da, mogu i ja
<jelly-home> BotaWork: ne śirilici!
<BotaWork> ... kurac ! 
<hbogner> budz0r, jel mozes sutra?
 * BotaWork uvijek ostane iznenadjen jellyevim uberunicodetom
<jelly-home> jesu li ono crnogorci dodali meko ś (sy) 
<ctcp3> ne rvackim znakovima na IRC-u!
<ctcp3> potpisite peticiju i referendum!
<BotaWork> Popisajmo se na referendum ! 
<BotaWork> Dok oni ocjene ustavnost zahtjeva svi cemo govoriti esperanto kao da smo tamo zivjeli 
<ctcp3> BotaWork : a djes ti bio 91.?!
<jelly-home> zasučimo mozak...!
 * BotaWork giggled IRL
<hbogner> oce neko kupit 80gb ide laptop disk :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: 40kn?
<ctcp3> jelly-home : jel ti proso onaj SSD
<BotaWork> hbogner: Mogu ti ga reciklirat' za simbolicnu naknadu
<BotaWork> fakat, jelly, kliknuo sam amazonlink 3 sec nakon kaj si postao i neeema
<jelly-home> ctcp3: narudzba je u postopku, nisu stornirali nista
<hbogner> jelly-home, cek da pitam sefa kad se vrati :D
<jelly-home> BotaWork: bilo je bar jos pol sata-sat
<hbogner> stari laptop neki crko
<ctcp3> hehe, mozd imaju policy da moraju isporucit makar su sjebali cifru
<hbogner> neznam ni kaj ima na duiskuni u kakvom je stanju
<jelly-home> ja bedast pa nisam narucio 5 komada
<BotaWork> jelly: nisam sad u tom terminalu, mozebit da nisam vidio timestamp kad si dao URL, ali fakat brijem da sam kliknuo odmah, mislim da je i ravilov napisao da je out of stock bilo 
<jelly-home> hbogner: frendu u puli treba za neku cudnu opremu tih... ide 2.5", a vise ih se nemre nac
<hbogner> ima i 1x Kingston ValueRAM 512 MB SO-DIMM 333 MHz DDR Memory (KVR333X64SC25/512)
<dodobas> ekipa, pomognite hbogner, korak je od Hrelića :)
<dodobas> prošli vikend je tamo prodavao
<jelly-home> mislis njuskala
<dodobas> Ram nije dobro išao...
<BotaWork> Brat Ramo je krivo skrenuo
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<jelly-home> kakve rame ima?  meni treba 20" 
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> Mmike, si vi'l mejl?
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_WolDTMWuk
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Обезьяна покупает сок / Monkey buys juice, Views: 166529, Rating: 99.190692%
<Mmike> hbogner: jok, bio jest, cdek
<Mmike> hbogner: budz0r: tko se brine oko foruma/
<Mmike> sale?
<hbogner> Mmike, medvedgrad/zlatni medo/nesto deseto?
<Mmike> dibilo
<hbogner> odoh off
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> vratim s enavecer
<ivoks> We thought you'd like to know that CameraKing dispatched your item(s).
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> Velbon DF-61 Heavy Duty Aluminium Photo/Video Tripod 
<ivoks> Hoya 58mm Circular Polarizing Screw-In Filter 
<ivoks> Phottix Timer Remote TR-90 for Canon C8 
<ivoks> hehe najbolji komentar za cijenu koju ce MS platiti za Nokiu:
<ivoks> Note that this is not the total cost. The figure doesn't list costs for getting 
<ivoks> Elop into Nokia, "helping" Nokia by giving them money for the last three years 
<ivoks> and paying Nokias management for making all those "wrong" decisions to get the 
<ivoks> total cost down.
<Mmike> canonical odjebo kubuntu
<Mmike> i sad ima neka firma koja nudi komercijalni support :)
<ivoks> pa to je vec odavno
<ivoks> ima vec godinu-dvije
<ivoks> blue system ili tako nekako se zovu
<ivoks> canonical nikada niti nije nudi komercijalni support za kde
<jelly-home> Mmike: to je ok
<jelly-home> bar jedan normalan gui da ima ;-)
<Mmike> meni mint zakon
<Mmike> tj, cinamon
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> glade
<ivoks> evo, sad ima dvije firme koje nude komercijalni support za kde
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> pojma nemam kaj pricam :0
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/zgrada-odbija-zrake-toliko-vruce-da-su-covjeku-rastopile-auto
<ivoks> to je tak kada se arhitektima da da projektiraju :)
<Mmike> da, bas sam cito
<Mmike> jel' moguce to zbog oblika zgrade?
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> sva stakla fokusiraju na istu tocku
<Mmike> konkavno ogledalo?
<ivoks> koji kreten je to mogao osmisliti
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> smijeh :)
<Mmike> da, to je tocno primjer onoga sto programeri ovi s kojima radim proizvode
<Mmike> takva sranja
<ivoks> da, mi gradjevinari ne volimo arhitekte... :)
<Mmike> samo sto je u programiranju manja steta i lakse se popravi :)
<ivoks> jos jedna anegdota
<ivoks> http://www.xiaomi.com/
<ivoks> vrijednost ove kompanije je procijenjena vise nego sto je MS dao za Nokiu
<ivoks> a rade skin za android :)
<ivoks> http://www.techinasia.com/xiaomi-worth-10-billion-confirms-ceo-lei-jun-funding/
<jelly-home> skin?  xiaomi je afair najveci proizvodjac smartphone i drugin android uredjaja u kini
<jelly-home> (za kinesko trziste)
<ivoks> kako god
<ivoks> vrijedniji od nokie :)
<ctcp3> Chrome, 12 tabova, 2,5 GB RAM-a
<ctcp3> smece
<jelly-home> Chrome, 100 tabova, 4GB :-)
<ctcp3> kak
<ctcp3> ima neki swwitch za limit kolko moze gutat?
<jelly-home> u tri prozora
<ctcp3> to si nes tweakao il?
<jelly-home> ne
 * ctcp3 brb
<jelly-home> al mogao bi stavii 16 umjesto 8GB u masinu, kad bi ploca podrzavala :-|
<hbogner> MmikeT, di ti sutra pase?
<hbogner> jel moze zlatni medo? http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=45.79964&mlon=15.96187#map=18/45.79964/15.96187
<ctcp3> pa kak tak malo, jelly-home
<ctcp3> meni s 50 tabova bez problema skoci na 8 GB
<ctcp3> (imam 12 GB RAM-a)
<ctcp3> za svaki novi tab, djubre pokrece novi chrome.exe proces
<ctcp3> jednostavno mi je neupotrebljiv za ozbiljnije browsanje (za puno otvorenih stranica)
<jelly-home> ctcp3: 32bitni chrome
<ctcp3> pa i moj je
<ctcp3> ne znam jel uopce imaju 64b chrome
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/XBryUCr.jpg
<jelly-home> ivoks: usporedi https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Elop i https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Belluzzo
<dodobas> docker + avahi = ♡
<jelly-home> jesil' objasnio sto je docker vec
<dodobas> jelly-home: mogu ponovno ako hoces ?
<jelly-home> mozes i staviti link
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N3n9FzebAA
<datase`> dodobas: Title: dotScale 2013 - Solomon Hykes - Why we built Docker, Views: 1382, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> heh, android kitkat
<dodobas> nije li kitkat trademark?
<jelly-home> je
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4DxhHnpQGY
<datase`> jelly-home: Title: Get lucky Daft Punk Mariachi sangre azteca, Views: 1179642, Rating: 93.725052%
<jelly-home> *zvec* *zvec* http://rt.com/news/ballistic-launch-eastern-mediterranean-343/ Israel says it carried out a “joint” US missile launch in the Mediterranean, having earlier claimed ignorance.
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-04
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> canon napravio driver za 64biti linux
<ivoks> no konacno :)
<jelly-home> http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-assures-americans-this-will-not-be-another-1,33719/
<BotaniCar> jutroFski, muskarcine i muskadini ! 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: docker mi se cini presuper, koliki je jeb instalacija i konfiguracija ?
<jelly-home> mda, virtuozzo za djaba
<dodobas> BotaniCar: kernel 3.8+ (s aufs patchevima) - debain i ubuntu su ok s tim
<BotaniCar> (y)
<dodobas> mislim da na ubuntu moras instalirati linux-kernel-extra
<dodobas> ako neces binary... onda ti treba golang 1.1+
<dodobas> ali kako je to go... kompajlira se u static binary... sto je super
<dodobas> jucer bas na debian7 kompajlirao iz sourceta
<dodobas> BotaniCar: bio si nesto rekao da je ruzno... http://dashboarddude.com/blog/2013/01/23/dashboards-for-graphite/
<Mmike> napravis dump, napravis import, traje 4 dana, i onda skuzis da je netko na masteru rekao 'set expire_logs_days = 3';
<Mmike> i drekec
<hbogner> Mmike, onda uzmes ravnac kapica na koljenima, aka pajser, i odes to rjesit osobno
<jelly-home> ili vratis taj dan binay logova s backupa?
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci danas u 18
<hbogner> zlatni medo
<Mmike> hbogner: ack
<Mmike> jelly-home: ne backupiras binary logove toliko dugo jer imas daily full backup
<Mmike> a nista, sad cemo iznova
<Mmike> daklem, mogu rec da je konfiguracija apache2 vhostova kroz puppet vrhunska zajebancija i test strpljivosti
<ivoks> 37 password hashes cracked, 1703 left
<jelly-home> Mmike: aha, znaci ne trebaju ti ponekad :-)
<jelly-home> point-in-time recovery baze nije bitan feature
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kaj je tak zahebano u slaganju vhostova kroz apache ? 
<BotaniCar> Ti bar poznas neki objektni jezik od prije, a ja ne; ako meni nije toliki bed, nisam siguran zakaj je tebi ?
<jelly-home> kroz puppet, ne kroz apache
<Mmike> jelly: pa, trebaju mi za pitr, eventualno, al' pointless je cuvati ih jako dugo
<Mmike> al' eto, ovaj dump/import traje danima, pa mi prebjeglo
<Mmike> svaki dan se napravi oko 100 GB binlogova
<Mmike> pa je valjda nestalo mjesta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, pisat .erbove za apache vhostove je tlaka
<Mmike> pogotovo ako imas 101 virtualhost na stroju
<Mmike> dodje mi da za svaki napravim svoj template file i bok
<BotaniCar> jelly: krivo sam napisao, da. 
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: kaj erbovi nisu templejti ? 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: moj je dojam o graphiteu sve gori, a clanak to potkrepljuje. Ne samo da instalacija nije out-of-box spremna da sjedne bilo gdje, u clanku koji si linkao predlazu alternativni render engine i navode da su sluzbene stranice pune napustenih i zapostavljenih pluginova .. ne valja to. 
<BotaniCar> SFW ( Ako je Kerum SFW): https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1176187_629639020399816_1440129602_n.jpg
<dodobas> plugionva ?
<dodobas> graphite nema pluginove
<BotaniCar> ... but the Graphite Tools page is a little out of date (with abandoned/incomplete projects) .. Ok, zovi ih kako hoces. 
<BotaniCar> Evo zasto ne skrivam simpatije prema Teksasanima: http://www.jutarnji.hr/otac-koji-je-ubio-silovatelja-svoje-kceri-ostaje-na-slobodi-porota-odbila-podici-optuznicu/1123978/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aw
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pazi datum http://abcnews.go.com/US/charges-texas-father-beat-death-daughters-molester/story?id=16612071
<BotaniCar> Meni je novo, referencirao sam se na stav sudstva prema pocinjenom djelu. 
<ctcp3> sta je novo
<ctcp3> nasi sudovi = smece i smijarija
<ivoks> puno toga je kod nas smijarija
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: ide i to na bol... na brze 
<ctcp3> ja sam to iskusio na svojoj kozi
<ivoks> dvije takve smijarije u kombinaciji mogu skroz promijeniti cinjenicno stanje
<ivoks> sudstvo i novinari zajedno su opasan tandem :)
<ctcp3> da sam znao ovo sto sad znam, odavno bi pobjego iz ove "drzave"
<BotaniCar> Ja ne bi. I dalje mislim da nista nece postati bolje ako svi odemo. 
<ctcp3> dakle, ti si klasa optimist
<BotaniCar> n koncu to ovi gore i zele. Idealno bi bilo da smo nacija ljudi koja zaradjuje drugdje, a ovdje salju pare dedekima i bakicama koji su dosli umrijeti na groblje slonova
<ctcp3> i, najgore, klasa slijepac xd
<ivoks> BotaniCar: slazem se
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti se i slazes i aktivno radis na tome. 
<ivoks> pa da...
<ivoks> ovi koji bjeze jer se ne zele boriti, isto ce se provesti bilo gdje drugdje
<ivoks> svuda se treba boriti, samo su borbe drugacije
<ivoks> nitko ti nece reci 'izvolte, evo vam lagodan zivot'
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: ti si prava 'rvatina iz perspektive vlade. Izbjegni, tko te treba, samo salji starcima koju tisucicu svaki mjesec, tako da trgovacki lanci i birokratska masinerija imaju za rad
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sjetilo me na izjavu jednog tipa "Pozdrav iz Njemacke gdje isto ne mogu naci posao kao ni doma". Sve je rekao, i o sebi i o situaciji.
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : krivo, prilicno sam "aktivan" "politicki" jer mi se odavno gadi ovakva drzava
<ctcp3> ali zadnjih godinu i pol sam iskusio kolko je cijeli sistem trul
<ctcp3> i velim, da sam to znao prije, odavno bi bilo byebye
<BotaniCar> Na neobican nacin manifestiras aktivizam :) Na koji si nacin aktivan ako tu dajes preporuku "dok nije kasno, klisnite odavde" ? 
<ivoks> u zadnjih godinu i pol je jos super kako je bio
<ctcp3> pa ne velim da nije bolje
<ctcp3> al je i dalje katastrofalno lose
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : na temelju dubljih infoa koje prije nisam znao, a koje sam naucio na tezi nacin :D
<BotaniCar> pa nije to poslijedica (samo) aktivnosti unazad zadnje 2 godine. Kusamo 20 godina go*ana 
<ctcp3> cinjenica je da je drzava u komi
<ctcp3> i da ce 90% kretena glasaca i dalje isto/slicno glasat
<ivoks> drzava je u komi samo zato sto su svi pesimisti
<BotaniCar> *pesimisti koji se ni ne trude, u vecini slucajeva. "za drek je, nemrem ja nikaj tu"
<ctcp3> ivoks : daj pogledaj rvatine kolki postotak HR cine xd
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: daj definiraj rvatine ? i sto ih cini losim ljudima, sto insinuiras ? 
<ivoks> ctcp3: bas sam htio pitati...
<ctcp3> pa mislim na klerofasiste
<ivoks> ja imam dalmatinsko ime i hercegovacko prezime
<ctcp3> zadrte desnicare
<ivoks> jesam li ja rvatina?
<ctcp3> ne, ne mislim na hercegovce
<ivoks> ctcp3: zadrti desnicari su isti kao i zadrti ljevicari
<ivoks> i jedni i drugi su zadrti
<ctcp3> tocno, njih sam htio sljedece navest
<ctcp3> i svi skupa cine 90% rvacke
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: pa klerofasizam se lako izlijeci, das crkvi da pocne placati porez, i das deklariranim vjernicima da cine isto.
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : spalili bi te na lomaci xd
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: zasto ? Rekao bi prije da bi promjenili deklarativna uvjerenja. Primjeri drugih drzava to pokazuju.
<ctcp3> BotaniCar, hint: BALKAN
<ctcp3> ti, ivoks i ostatak ovog kanala NISTE prosjecni gradjani
<ctcp3> bio sam duze vrijeme "aktivist"
<ctcp3> oni prosvjedi protiv vlade 2011.
<ctcp3> pa gradjanska akcija
<ctcp3> pa oni pernarovci
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: balkan sto ? Puna mi je kapa ljudi kojima je geolokacija argument. balkan je koljevka gomile velikih umova, kao i dom mnogih dobrih ljudi. I onda se netko prepusti populistickom marketingu i kaze "znas, nalazis se na balkanu, tu su pravila drugacija". OK, bila su, ali se niveliraju polako.
<ctcp3> pa pirati.hr
<ctcp3> i jos hrpa tih grupacija i stranaka i kaj sve ne
<ctcp3> konacni dojam je da su svi kreteni
<ctcp3> a i nvi koji nisu (tipa pirati.hr), uzasno su nesposobni
<ctcp3> nvi=oni
<BotaniCar> Meni sve to zvuci kao da si htio rezultate preko noci, pa ako nisu dosli si pokusavao dalje. NHF. 
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : jesi ti imo kakve konkretnije veze sa njima?
<ctcp3> direktnije*
<ivoks> pernar :DDDDD
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: smatram da svi koje si nabrojao rade na ho-ruk, nisam. 
<ivoks> pa moras biti niskog iq-a da se stanes uz takvog lika :D
<ctcp3> ivoks : pernar kao jedan od mnogih :D
<ctcp3> pa ne samo on
<ctcp3> velim ti da su svi iste razine
<ivoks> gradjanska akcija je primer budala
<ctcp3> tocno
<ivoks> tko god stavi na facebook status 'poserem se na drzavu hrvatsku i zastavu' se ne moze deklarirati kao akcija za gradjane
<ctcp3> premda se u dosta tog slazem sa njima, u masi tog su idiotcine
<ivoks> jer se upravo posrao na te gradjane
<ctcp3> e tocno to
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tocno. I ti i takvi nikad nece predstavljati mene. 
<ctcp3> imaju jos doslovno stotine takvih gafova
<ctcp3> al evo ajd
<ivoks> dakle, nabrojao si, imho, budale
<ctcp3> recite neku normalnu udrugu/pokret/stranku
<ctcp3> pa imam ih na pameti 50
<ctcp3> neda mi se sve nabrajat
<ctcp3> bolje ti reci neke koji su normalni
<ctcp3> to je mikropopis
<ivoks> oni su u istom kosu kao tompson
<ivoks> sve na usta, a u biti kopaju jamu pod istom tom drzavom, za koju se 'bore i zalazu'
<jelly> razlika je, nadam se, u definiciji drzave koju ti rabis i koju oni podrazumijevaju
<ctcp3> dakle, imate li ideju nekog ko je normalna stranka/udruga?
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: s tim setom kriterija , nije ni jedna. Moras (IMO) odabrati jednu , najmanje losu, i onda *dugo* raditi unutar nje, da postane 'normalna' 
<ctcp3> BotaniCar xD
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : been there xD
<ctcp3> na kraju pobjegoh koda me djavli love xd
<ctcp3> par puta
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: smij se, ja sam odabrao , po svom misljenju, najmanje kretene ; i sad radim kak i koliko mogu. A, za ovo"been there" ti mogu samo reci "not long enough".
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : aj reci koje si odabro
<BotaniCar> Eo, pobjeg'o si, sam kazes. Par lajni iznad kazes da i iz drzave treba pobjec .. o cemu pricamo ? 
<BotaniCar> ctcp3: nemam ni zelju ni potrebu reklamirati 'svoje' idiote :) Izaberi svoje, nadam se neke druge nego moje, pa kad svak popravi svoje - na konju smo 
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : citaj bolje. "been there" kao u izgubih mjesece i mjesece i tone zivaca da bi shvatio da mi je uzalud trud
<ctcp3> BotaniCar : kakva reklama, pa reci
<ctcp3> dat cu ti konstruktivnu kritiku, ak nis drugo
<BotaniCar> Nah, kaj sam imao o temi sam vec rekao 
<ctcp3> e pa ak sam ja mogo priznat da sam stajo iza onog konja pernara, mozes i ti rec svoju "sramotu" xD
<ctcp3> il se bojis da cu te vratit u realnost? xD
<BotaniCar> Napisao sam ti i zasto necu. Nadam se da ces odabrati drugu grupu debila i popravljati nju. 
<ctcp3> reci, zanima me, mozd nisam cuo za te "tvoje"
<ctcp3> zanimalo bi me ak imaju neki normalni
<ctcp3> you suck
<ctcp3> primjer pirati.hr
<ivoks> mislim da grijeste...
<ivoks> ne postoji 'moji', 'tvoji', tj., ne bi smjeli postojati
<ctcp3> medju pirati.hr imas grupicu "glavnih" koji ubije svaku dobru ideju
<ctcp3> na svaku dobru predlozenu ideju, navale ko horda na tebe
<ctcp3> s teorijama zavjera, urota i kaj sve ne
<ivoks> upravo to sto 'ja cu glasati za ove/one' mentalitet prati sve, politicari sve sto rade jest da idu od izbora do izbora
<ctcp3> gledas i nemres fuckin vjerovat
<ivoks> drustvo se ne mijenja na izborima
<ivoks> drustvo se mijenja svakodnevno
<ivoks> izbori su samo trenutak kada se bira tko ce upravljati drzavom, ali upravljati na temelju mandata drustva
<ctcp3> ivoks : slazem se, al problem je kaj takvih ko ti ima 10%, a ostale boli kurac
<ivoks> nisu oni svete krave koje ce govoriti kako cemo zivjeti
<ivoks> mi drustvo, cemo to odluciti
<ivoks> gle, meni je dobro :)
<ctcp3> ostali su i dalje na razini ko je bio ustasa, ko komunist, ko je gdje bio 91., ko je vjecni vjernik od pape i sl
<ctcp3> vjecni=veci
<dzl-r> o cemu je rijec? zakulisnim igricama što se odvijaju u ovoj prčiji od države
<jelly> eto ga na
<dzl-r> tldr, ako je ostavite se toga
<BotaniCar> Krasan savjet :>) Ignoriranje problema pomaze :) 
<jelly> %#$@% Irena Budimir     (  0) Napiši slogan i osvoji 300 eura!
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o , preracunavam 300€ u pelene :) 
<jelly> jebemti irenu iz conrada
<BotaniCar> Conrad electronics ? Onda imam ideju za slogan ! "Naruci jedno, dobit ces drugo" 
<jelly> ne znam kako bi educirao domace firme da NIJE ok uzeti popis adresa s njuza ili odnekud i slati reklame bez pristanka
<jelly> osim blokadom na vascelom provideru, jeli
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam vec predlozio penaliziranje po dzepu. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kako?
<jelly> kaj, da velim billingu da im ispostavi racun za koristene usluge?
<BotaniCar> jelly: nekakav polumodel bi bio stavka u ugovoru za poslovne korisnike koja navodi sto nesmijes, i koliko kosta ako sjebes
<jelly> nisu nas korisnik
<jelly> zapravo... cek da vidim
<BotaniCar> zapravo , ne bi bilo ni bitno, akd bi svi usvojili takav (polu)model 
<BotaniCar> *ako
<jelly> ah.
<jelly> http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt
<BotaniCar> "Microsoft will not put up with it"
<jelly> BotaniCar: (x) technical (x) Requires too much cooperation from spammers (x) Requires immediate total cooperation from everybody at once
<BotaniCar> samo mi se ovo zadnje cini kao prepreka, poslijedicno i nije neki problem. Da je, ne bi bilo problema s suradnjom.Amirite ? 
<jelly> (x) Nice try, assh0le! I'm going to find out where you live and burn your house down!
 * BotaniCar creeps under a rock
<BotaniCar> (x)Blacklists suck (x) Whitelists suck
<BotaniCar> :) PPreizvrsno :) 
<jelly> ekvivalent stavljanja markica na email
<jelly> Chrome izlazi svaki tjedan nova verzija
<BotaniCar> Meni osobno nije mrska ni ideja pay-per-mail. Mozda bi se onda vratili na to da razmislis sto pise prije nego posaljes :) 
<jelly> da, s tim da Specifically, your plan fails to account for (x) Unpopularity of weird new taxes (x) Joe jobs and/or identity theft
<BotaniCar> Odma sam se ogradio s "meni osobno", jasno da je "( )Sending email should be free" percepcija vecine 
<jelly> dva eurocenta po poslanoj poruci, i odjednom sva korespondencija predje na fejs i whatsapp
<BotaniCar> :) Ti se u stvari bojis da ne bi imao toliko posla ! :)
<BotaniCar> Zamisli da imas vise vremena IRCati ! :) 
<BotaniCar> ima li ista brze od grep-a , ako zelim cijeli filesystem pretraziti za neki string (koji ukljucuje kojekakve znakove, ukljucujuci tocke) ?
<BotaniCar> odnosno, ako nije brze, da mi bar ne zakolje disk na cijelo vrijeme dok se izvrsava 
<jelly> grep, ali sa C localetom
<BotaniCar> Fala ! 
<jelly> cek, jel oces da brze bude gotov ili da manje kolje disk?
<jelly> to su onak, suprotni zahtjevi
<jelly> udri ionice po njemu pa ce mozda dati dovoljno lufta za druge procese
<BotaniCar> nda, brijem da cu grep s Com, i ionajsati ga na podnosljivu mjeru. FalaLepa
<jelly> fgrep ak ti se ne da iskejpati tocke
<jelly> i ostale regex kerefeke
<jelly> Irena je slala na 5k adresa, nije ko neki drugi spemeri al nije ni malo
<BotaniCar> Mislis da itko ikad procita takav mail i postupi kako mu mail predlaze ? Meni generiranje takvih poruka izgleda kao danguba bez ploda. 
<jelly> procita sto, spam?  Da, inace ne bi spamali.  Ili odgovor na upit kad skuze da smo ih blokirali?  To isto.
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1175292_10201384758154694_406456050_n.jpg
<dzl-r> moze pitanjce
<dzl-r> jel mi moze isp zatvorit portove
<dzl-r> u routeru je sve u redu, kao i na kompu
<BotaniCar> ISP moze kaj hoc..smije
<dzl-r> telnet 127.0.0.1 port kaže connected
<dzl-r> al izvana nista
<BotaniCar> a kad se telnetas na svoju vanjsku ip adresu s tog stroja, isto nista ? Rekao bih, firewall, u tom slucaju
<jelly> dzl-r: koji port?  
<jelly> (na routeru)
<jelly> nekad djubrad zna blokirati :80 da ne bi slucajno koristio residential uslugu za hostanje servera
<jelly> dzl-r: no 127.0.0.1 nije kvalitetna proba, jer to ide samo unutar kernela.  stavi tcpdump na eth0, probaj se spojiti izvana i gledaj jel ikakav promet stize ili ne
<jelly> druga stvar za probati je sa drugog racunala u lokalnoj mrezi
<jelly> mda, ovaj fritzbox od H1 je simpatican po featuresetu, ima ftp, samba i dlna server gore ak se gore spoji usb storage
<jelly> i ima DECT stanicu, tak da ne moram tulifon spajati zicom na njega
<jelly> (nije da cu ikad koristiti fiksnu liniju, ali)
<jelly> nisam nasao kak staviti da salje syslog na moj lokalni syslog server tho
<jelly> jos samo da mi paricu spoje 
<ntcbow> tko jos koristi telnet?! nisam to vise ni upoznao a radim vec vise od 10god. s linuxom
<weshmashian> telnet rulz!
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ntcbow> dzl-r mogu oni blokirati sta hocu, ali obicno to ne rade
<ntcbow> ^^ haj der
<ntcbow> u njemackoj, kroz gsm-internet mi jesu neke stvari blokirane
<ntcbow> nemogu se spojit na vpn ako sam narucio naj jeftiniji internet paket, to prema vani..
<ntcbow> prema unutra sam imao druge probleme
<ntcbow> gsm internet ovdje obavezno ima "nat" kod isp-a
<ntcbow> znaci sav traffic sta se hoce spojit zavrava na zadnoj stanici kod njih i nece dospit do mene
<ntcbow> aj dobro gsm..
<ntcbow> upoznao sam i "ds-lite"
<ntcbow> ista stvar
<ntcbow> ljudi se mogo spojit na sve portove priko ipv6 adr. ali ipv4 je dobio "nat" kod njizih u kuci..
<ntcbow> tehniko sve i svako moze blokirati sta hoce
<ntcbow> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-Stack_Lite#Dual-Stack_Lite_.28DS-Lite.29
<Hrki> poz
<Hrki> imao sam windowse na c: particiji i ubuntu na nekoj drugoj
<Hrki> obriso sam tu particiju u sad mi javlja grub error
<Hrki> kako da maknem taj grub
<Hrki> i da mi automatski boota na winse
<BotaniCar> Mozes napraviti repair windowsa, pregazit' ce MBR
<Hrki> sta je najgore
<Hrki> stavim sugavi CD
<Hrki> bootam sa njega
<BotaniCar> usput,  /join #windows
<Hrki> i uopce me ne pita za R
<ntcbow> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512.. ali oprez..
<BotaniCar> Hrki: http://windowssecrets.com/forums/showthread.php/130908-Delete-Linux-partition-and-fix-Windows-MBR-Win7
<Hrki> BotaniCar: nemogu vise uc u winse
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> jer mi grub  baca error
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ne citas :) "insert your windows repair DVD and boot" :) 
<Hrki> jedino preko recovery-a
<Hrki> ma to sam i stavio
<Hrki> ali nemam sugavi repair :/
<ntcbow> prve 512 bitove na ploci ti pokazu na bootmanager
<ntcbow> ako si izbrisao linux taj b.manager je izbrisan
<BotaniCar> hrki: mozes obicni instalacijski medij, pa ce ti ponuditi repair/install opciju 
<ntcbow> zato taj error
<BotaniCar> ntcbow: ako izbrise boot manager, a ne stavi onaj od windowsa, i dalje nemre bootat' , treba mu repair iz 'doza (doduse, mogao bi popraviti grub da kao jedinu opciju nudi 'doze)
<ntcbow> moras vratit one prve 512 bitove od prije linux installacije, najbolje ti je sta botanicar kaze.. win-cd i repair opcija
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio po particijama
<Hrki> imam jednu od 30gb tdje su winsi
<ntcbow> da, ako ne zeli vise vidjeti taj grub error, dosta mu je izbrisat mbr..
<Hrki> onda jedna od 40gb gdje su bili linuxi
<Hrki> i neka sugava mbr particija od 7gb
<Hrki> to je valjda linux nesto sredio
<Hrki> jer sta ce mu tako velika mbr particija
<ntcbow> repair opcija ja mislim da je malo sakrivena
<Hrki> da, sakrivena je :D
<Hrki> uopce neznam doc to nje
<ntcbow> mbr nije particija nego samo 512 bit, prve na ploci
<Hrki> neznam zasto je onda tako to nazvao
<ntcbow> ta 7gb pat. je mozda swap
<Hrki> tako se bas zove particija
<Hrki> e moguce 
<Hrki> ali sta je najgore nemogu ju obrisat preko wins-a
<Hrki> da bootam gparted liv e ?
<Hrki> pa da tamo obrisem ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: kak je repair skriven ? Nakon sto bootas XP CD, napisat ce ti .... to start repair press R .. 
<ntcbow> imas backup?
<ntcbow> za svak' slucaj?
<Hrki> nemam
<Hrki> ma nije bitno ako se sve sprzi
<ntcbow> to start repair press R ..  to je dobro
<BotaniCar> ako ti nije bitno nista, onda udri cistu instalaciju XPa 
<Hrki> do sada sam mislio da mi je maticna u banani, pa sam otkrio da me CRT monitor jebe i da nemogu u bios radi njega :D
<BotaniCar> jer ces ovako morati kramariti i reparticionirati kasnije.
<Hrki> uopce ne prikazuje onaj pocetni text _)
<ntcbow> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=windows+repair+mbr&t=debian
<Hrki> ntcbow: uopce me nikad ne pita za taj repair
<Hrki> stavim instalaciju
<Hrki> i onda prodje jedno vrijeme
<Hrki> i jedino sta mogu je manipulirati sa particijama
<Hrki> nema nikakvog repaira
<BotaniCar> http://michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI 
<ntcbow> u to vrime probaj stisnut tipku r
<ntcbow> ako ti nista ne uspije, na kraju mos linux live cd ubacit i skinit sa windows particije sta ti je vazno, sve je jos tu
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mozda ti je i lakse da lupis ENTER kad ti installer ponudi, odaberes vec instalirane doze iz izbornika, pa onda stisnes R, u tom slucaju nemas recovery konzolu, vec ce doze pokrpati MBR same 
<ntcbow> mozda je bolje da to odmah napravis
<Hrki> nista idem onda to probat :D
<Hrki> hvala
<Hrki> ako ne prodje instalirat cu duplu instalaciju 
<ntcbow> good luck
<Hrki> backupirat podatke pa sve formatirat i bok :D
<ntcbow> sve sta ti triba su prve 512 bit da pokazu na window bootmanager
<Hrki> tocno to
<Hrki> kasnije lako ja particije obrisem :/
<ntcbow> jeli to xp?
<BotaniCar> kako mogu ( debian) kreirati datoteku/direktorij cija putanja nema pocetni "/" ? Imam proces cija je putanja "usr/sbin/httpd" ?!
<ntcbow> mislim da samo mos napravit symbolic link ln -s
<ntcbow> ln -s ../../something
<ntcbow> ln -s /root/somefile ../../linkshere
<BotaniCar> interesantno je da kad ps-am, imam proces koji vrti nesto iza te putanje, kad ls-am tu istu putanju, kaze da ne postoji 
<ntcbow> sry ../../linkEDhere
<ntcbow> kako vrti iza putanje?
<ntcbow> koji path?
<BotaniCar> "usr/sbin/httpd" , nemam pocetni "/"
<ntcbow> ufh
<ntcbow> ako si na rootu ( cd / ) onda ti taj put dobar
<BotaniCar> ubio sam proces, sad cekam da li ce se pojaviti opet, smrdi mi da mi se nesto naselilo na kantu i da fejka putanju 
<BotaniCar> nema veze di sam ako okinem "ps -ef |grep neki_vrag" i dobijem proces s takvim pathom 
<BotaniCar> to ne bi smjelo biti ( AFAIK )
<ntcbow> da, nije bas dobro
<ntcbow> 30220 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<BotaniCar> vish da imas pocetni "/"
<ntcbow> a u tebe 30220 ?        S      0:00 usr/sbin/apache2 -k start ??
<BotaniCar> tocno
<ntcbow> triba bi bit pocetni /
<BotaniCar> s tim da je u pitanju debian ( apache2) a lista mi httpd ( redhatoidi )
<ntcbow> ako si na rootu opet ga moj palit i bez pa bi bio u ps-u i bez
<ntcbow> httpd nije apache nego neki drugi webserver ja mislim..
<BotaniCar> velim ti da proces uopce ne bi smio koristiti naziv httpd , jer nije redhat/centos/fedora, nego debian 
<ntcbow> moguce i da je samo sym link na apache, bas nisam siguran
<ntcbow> Package httpd is a virtual package provided by:
<ntcbow>   yaws 1.96-3
<ntcbow>   webfs 1.21+ds1-8.1
<ntcbow>   tntnet 2.1-2
<ntcbow>   ocsigenserver 2.2.0-1
<ntcbow>   nginx-naxsi-ui 1.4.1-3
<ntcbow>   nginx-naxsi 1.4.1-3
<ntcbow>   nginx-light 1.4.1-3
<ntcbow>   nginx-full 1.4.1-3
<ntcbow>   nginx-extras 1.4.1-3
<ntcbow>   mini-httpd 1.19-9.3
<ntcbow>   micro-httpd 20051212-15
<ntcbow>   lighttpd 1.4.31-4
<ntcbow>   ebhttpd 1:1.0.dfsg.1-4.3
<ntcbow>   bozohttpd 20111118-1
<ntcbow>   boa 0.94.14rc21-5
<ntcbow>   apache2-bin 2.4.6-2
<ntcbow>   aolserver4-daemon 4.5.1-15.1
<ntcbow>   aolserver4-core 4.5.1-15.1
<ntcbow> znaci je link na pravi webserver
<Hrki> sad sam instaliro novi xp na d:, sad imam 2 winsa
<Hrki> recovery se nije nikada pojavljivo :D
<ntcbow> ako ga rucno palis, mozes i bes pocetne / ako se nalazis na /-u
<ntcbow> onda ti je u ps-u upisan bez /
<BotaniCar> ntcbow: i dalje mi nesto smrdi, ubio sam taj proces, a (validni) http server i dalje radi (imam u ps-ovom listingu  /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start proces )
<BotaniCar> S ispravnom putanjom koja ukljucuje pocetni /
<ntcbow> oni usr/sbin/httpd nije vise tu?
<ntcbow> ja nemam taj /usr/sbin/httpd
<ntcbow> jeli je to neki binary ili skript?
<BotaniCar> taj fajl/folder  ( sa ili bez /) ne postoji u fajl sistemu :) 
<BotaniCar> tak da je link sigurno fejkan , samo je pitanje zakaj / od strane cega
<BotaniCar> nije postojao ni dok je proces bio pokrenut ! :) 
<BotaniCar> vrijeme je za rootkit/AV sken :) 
<ntcbow> da, ali ne cudi se ako nista ne nadzes.. ne mislim da ti je to nesta opasno..
<BotaniCar> Plate me da budem paranoik, pa i jesam :)
<ntcbow> jesam i ja
<ntcbow> sta je sigurno, sigurno je
<ntcbow> sistem ti valjda je osticen onda, brckas li ti ili neko drugi po /etc/init.d/* ili cron jobovima?
<BotaniCar> Ima 3 cronjoba na tom serveru, jedina mu je svrha da bude e-mail agregator s mog primarnog i sekundarnog MX-a.
<BotaniCar> Nitko se nije logirao na server od kad sam zadnji update radio
<ntcbow> moram jos malo otici van odmah, nocas cu bas pogledat di sam i ja vidio taj /usr/sbin/httpd nije mi skroz nepoznat taj put
<BotaniCar> ja ga vidim na svakom centosu koji imam 
<BotaniCar> Uzivaj
<ntcbow> da.. nema tu uzitka.. prijatelj se seli pa cemo vuc kile i tone
<BotaniCar> mozda ti poklone neku lampu koju im se ne da seliti :) 
<ntcbow> u mene je sve debian, ali ipak ima i httpd
<ntcbow> nudili su mi fotelju crvenu koznu i 3 stolice + stolicu na kotacima
<BotaniCar> meni se svaka apachetova instanca u proces listi pokazuje kao /neki/path/apache2 , osim ove cudne .. 
<jelly> nema u debiana httpd, apače2 je sve
<ntcbow> :D
<BotaniCar> Jao, crvena kozna fotelja .. dodje mi da odem knjigu kupiti odmah :) 
<ntcbow> lighthttpd?
<ntcbow> nginx
<ntcbow> i 100 druge
<BotaniCar> ntcbow: znao bi da sam to instalirao. Ovo je gola instalacija, imam mail fetcher i roundcube poinstalirano, to je to 
<ntcbow> Package httpd is a virtual package..
<jelly> lajti i enđiniks isto nisu httpd po imenu
<jelly> BotaniCar: to čudno ti je možda neki bot koji se pravi da je nešto što nije
<ntcbow> mislim da neki paket s "malim" webserverom zna napravit sym link /usr/bin/httpd s tim da pokaze na lighthttpd.. ne znam nista sigurno
<ntcbow> lighthttpd ili neki drugi..
<jelly> BotaniCar: pogotovo ak imaš php smeć^H^H^H^Haplikacija 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti si debian iskusnjara, meni ovo smrdi na neki exploit koji vrti ko_zna_sto , i usput fejka putanju svog procesa ( lose jer je zaboravio spomenuti /) ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: eyup
<jelly> lsof -np po njegovom pidu, kladim se u pizzu da je neka perluša
<BotaniCar> psmtr, nish, migrirati mailer na drugi server, s ovim cu se igrati kasnije 
<BotaniCar> zaradio si pizzu, /usr/bin/perl je inicirao ovaj drugi 
<jelly> :-D
<BotaniCar> cek da pejstbinam kaj imam 
<ntcbow> uhh onda ces i ti imat lip dan ^^
<jelly> i još ak je spojen na neki irc server (:6667) vani...
<BotaniCar> spojen je na nekaj neidentificirano pri AT&T-u 
<BotaniCar> jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> dajebo
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2
<jelly> ne znam sto je to, lsof je ljepsi ;-)
<ntcbow> http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/782287/database.pdf
<ntcbow> at&t...
<BotaniCar> ubio sam vec proces i nema reinkarnacije, ovo mi je alert iz maila, zbog kojeg sam i poceo cackati 
<jelly> ah
<BotaniCar> tak da nemrem lsofat, samo fasovat' :) 
<ntcbow> jebo.me :D wow-tld
<jelly> ma da, perluša, to je tipično
<jelly> obično ili šalje spam ili nekoga udp/http flooda
<ntcbow> odoh, do vecers ljudi :)
<BotaniCar> koliko vidim, pokrene se, resolva nekaj, kriptira nekaj drugo, salje .. promet koji generira je zanemariv pa flooding iskljucujem, a za spam je krivi port & nisam blacklistan .. nemam pojma kaj bi moglo raditi to cudo 
<jelly> to me sjetilo, moram konfigurirati jeb.al
<BotaniCar> Trebao sam ga pustiti da radi i snifati promet
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MA3jTZI9Hbc
<datase`> jelly: Title: The Fringe Equation Complete Piano, Views: 30907, Rating: 100.0%
<Antonio__> Pozdrav svima
<Antonio__> Imam upit: u firmi smo migrirali na linux, svi printeri su nam spojeni preko LANa. Uspio sam ih sve naci i poubacivati ih na listu printera, međutim kada posaljem testnu stranicu onda mi on printa hrpu praznih listova. Ima tko ideju što mogu učiniti?
<jelly> ako je podešen ispravan driver za taj printer, to se kao ne bi trebalo dešavati
<jelly> Antonio__: model?
<Antonio__> Ricoh MP1100
<Antonio__> prepoznao ga je s drajverima koje je imao
<BotaniCar> Zadnji sam put tak nekaj docekal od OKI printera, nije bila prazna stranica nego samo jedan red hijeroglifa, u pitanju je bio krivi driver. 
<Antonio__> na single test pageu mi je izbacio "if you see this, you have wrong drivers"
<Antonio__> sad sam prckao po CUPSu, isto
<Antonio__> na sluzbenim stranicama nema drivera za taj model
<jelly> pfft
<BotaniCar> Rekao bih da ste jos jedna od firmi koje su presle na linux, pa se vratile jer nisu provjerile hardver prije migracije :) 
<Antonio__> dajte bilošto, u kojem smjeru da krenem istrazivati 
<jelly> Antonio__: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Ricoh/Ricoh-Aficio_MP_1100 ?
<BotaniCar> U smjeru kupnje printera koji je podrzan
<Antonio__> upravo taj :D
<Antonio__> BotaniCar, radi se o visokobrzinskim pisačima, nisu obični printeri
<Antonio__> tako da kupovina novog hardwera ne dolazi u obzir :D
<Antonio__> imamo računala za našu internu upotrebu i za javnu
<Antonio__> na javnima bi drzao linux
<Antonio__> jer mi je muka s virusima :D
<Antonio__> jelly, sad se osjecam glupo jer sam bio na toj stranici, ali nisam nasao "download" xD
<Antonio__> nisam znao za ppd 
 * jelly čeka koliko će Antonio__ju trebati da instalira .deb sa gore navedene stranice
<Antonio__> jelly, ajd reci kako :D
<jelly> na uobičajen način, rekao bih
<jelly> ono... 20130611 (DEB for LSB 3.2) (Signed) (How to install) 
<jelly> da si tudum, kaj bi prvo od toga kliknuo?
<Antonio__> how to install 
<jelly> !
<BotaniCar> ./win
<datase`> BotaniCar: /win <an alias, 1 argument>
<BotaniCar> datase`: thank you 
<datase`> BotaniCar: You're welcome!
<jelly> n your /etc/apt/sources.list file to only get automatic updates for selected drivers. for "<driver1>" ... enter the names of the desired drivers, as they are used on the database pages, for example this line
<jelly> deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 splix gutenprint52
<Antonio__> instalirao sam ga tako da sam ppd loadirao preko cupsa, prekrasno :D
<Antonio__> I am so proud of myself ^^
<BotaniCar> ./win Antonio__
 * datase` breaks window Antonio__
<Antonio__> BotaniCar, Å¡to je to?
<Antonio__> Jelly, botani, hvala vam puno
<Antonio__> idem sad iduci probati
<BotaniCar> zahvali jellyu nije da sam ti ja kaj pomogao 
<BotaniCar> sretno
<Antonio__> zato je i Jelly bio prvi ;)
<jelly> i ondak na http://localhost:631/ Maintenance -> Modify printer -> odabrati ispravni itd 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , mislim .. jedno je kad mu kazes hvala, ali staviti veliko slovo u nicku .. sad sam vec ljubomoran ! 
<jelly> Antonio__: kljucna rijec za google search je openprinting
<jelly> dakle https://www.google.com/search?q=Ricoh+MP1100+openprinting 
<jelly> i analogno za druge modele
<Antonio__> da, evo nasao sam ppdove za jednu konicu na sluzbneim stranicama
<Antonio__> je li moguce da steka jer je cups 1.5, a ja imam drivere za 1.2?
<jelly> ili su ppdovi testirani samo na meku
<Antonio__> back to windows :D
<Antonio__> na sluzbenim stranicama je taj driver nadjen, tako da sumnjam da bi ih objavili, a da ne rade
<jelly> you have a lot to learn, young grasshopper
<jelly> to jako ovisi o vendoru i koliko su dobro obavili posal.  Mozda je driver radio 2008 na RHEL4 i RHEL5, pa su rekli "radi na linuxu"
<jelly> mozda su u sumi
<Antonio__> aha, ta priča znači :D
<Antonio__> a dobro, jos ću učiti, na windoždere se ne vraćam :D
<Antonio__> a i danas sam riješio 2 stvari => 2 stvari naučene 
<Mmike> kako u glupom libreofficetu reci da mi ne kapitalizira slova nakon tocke
<jelly> negdje pod autocorrect?
<jelly> Mmike: 2.4Mcookies/s
<Mmike> jelly:  :) :) :) 
<Mmike> jelly: odustao sam
<jelly> i ja isto, al sam greskom pustio na poslu da radi i sad ima zilione 
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi isprintao kaj treba?
<ivoks> http://www.vipnet.hr/mprijevoz-osijek
<hbogner> kakve tio keksice skupljate?
<ivoks> ajmo, ZET, kad ce zagreb?
<Mmike> hbogner:  a jesam
<Mmike> hbogner: al' to ce se jos rastezat :0
<Mmike> moro sam ivoksa izbrisat :)
<Mmike> jer mislim da bi me siljcima lovio da sam ga potpisao :
<Mmike> 0
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> hbogner: http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
<hbogner> ko onda dolazi, ti, bud, dodobas, ja?
<dodobas> hbogner: ja vjerojatno... no sigurno cu kasniti, javim se ako kasnim puno
<Mmike> hbogner: pa, mislim da nas 4, da
<Mmike> se javio bud kome?
<Mmike> jelly: osh i ti doc? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, na listu je poslao da mu pase oko 6
<jelly> Mmike: ne, gazda mi se najavio
<Mmike> pa, u 6 si reko u medi?
<hbogner> pa da, tad sam rekao jer za tad se nitko nije bunio
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/rusija-prema-siriji-salje-raketnu-krstaricu---301403.html
<ivoks> dugo nije bilo pomorske bitke...
<Mmike> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2008-09-13/
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> q
<hbogner> vidimo se u 6 tko dolazi
 * Mmike dolazi
<Mmike> vileni: aj i ti dodji :)
<vileni> Mmike: drugi put
<Mmike> BWAH
<ivoks> MmikeT: na sastanku sam
<jelly-home> H1 isporucio internet, cisto 19.5/2.0 Mbps http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2944993359, prek mog squida 20% manje ali jos uvijek ok http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2944987548
<jelly-home> DSL linija na 29,6 Mbit/s 8,4 Mbit/s
<jelly-home> look at my balls http://www.bestmemes.com/pix/61925139.jpg
<jelly-home> (nsfw za macke)
<dzl-r>  jelly-home koliko kosta taj luksuz mjesecno ako nije tajna
<dzl-r> ok proguglao sam nije ni skupo
<jelly-home> 200kn, 20/2Mbps, to mi se cini ok
<jelly-home> dostupnost usluge po naseljima/kvartovima je kao i svi ostali alternativci, cudna
<ctcp3> kakva je fora FBu da sve smileove ima u jednom gifu
<ctcp3> https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/yJ/r/cnwlEbWXfAq.png
<ctcp3> pngu
<jelly-home> to je bitno efikasnije nego da mora ucitavat 50 malih datoteka jednu po jednu sa servera
<ctcp3> pa ne treba ucitavat 50 datoteka
<ctcp3> 1 smile bude
<ctcp3> mislis kad bude 4-5 smileova u komentarima da je za svih 4-5 smileova ista datoteka?
<jelly-home> da.
<jelly-home> samo se vidi razlicit komadic iste
<ctcp3> i to je efikasnije za server?
<ctcp3> cak i kad ima samo 2-3 smilea na stranici?
<jelly-home> ima jedan download umjesto 2-3
<jelly-home> (pretpostavljamo da je svaki smiley drukciji, ako su svi isti nema razlike)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-05
<dodobas> yello
<obruT> dodobas: ranoranioce
<dodobas> obruT: ponekad se pitam hocu li uopce spavati kad budem stari djed... ako se vec sad dizem u 5i30
<obruT> ijao
<obruT> ja ne bih bio budan da prije pol sata nisamo dosao doma :)
<dodobas> ma znam sto je.... hebu me freelancer indijci/bangladesani ... pa se moram preswitchat na njihovu vremensku zonu :)
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> jel tko sto pricao, jel ide tko na balccon ?
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<hbogner> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> jebenti linux
<BotaniCar> ili virtualbox, nisam jos siguran 
<BotaniCar> defaultno mi daje samo 4:3 rezolucije , ako si xrandram kaj mi pase po loginu, sve 5 - mogu imati 16:9 rezu , ako si slozim da zapamti konfu, kod boota se gdm rushi :) 
<vileni> ja bi isto rekao da virtualbox ne valja ali me strah igustina
<igustin> vileni: i treba! :P :D
<hbogner> igustin, stigao sam na prvi irc sastanak, a ostale nisam bio u zg niti uz komp u to doba, tad sam obicno u autu i vozim nazad za zg :D
<igustin> hbogner: ispričnicu!!! :P :D
<hbogner> tak da meni osobno nedjelja navecer nikad nepase
<igustin> hbogner: imaš logove na webu, sad ću staviti i od zadnjeg
<hbogner> znam, al da nemislite da izbjegavamo
<igustin> hbogner: pa ja stalno pitam da predlože novi termin (i alat) i uvijek ostane ovako kao najmanje loše
<igustin> hbogner: svakako pročitaj ovaj zadnji od ove nadjelje, ima nekoliko jako zanimljivih stvari
<igustin> BotaniCar: Linux u vboxu na Windowsima, pretpostavljam...?
<BotaniCar> igustin: zelis reci da igra ulogu ?
<BotaniCar> (da)
<hbogner> igustin, imam i drugo pitanje oko podruznica, al nemam sad vremena za to, uglavnom ugnjezdio bi osm negdje
<igustin> BotaniCar: vbox u nekim verzijama na nekim Windowsima ima mušica (ako je do njega)
<BotaniCar> igustin: kako ne rebootam to sve cesce no jednom mjesecno nije vrijedno krpanja, no iz istog razloga zaboravim da ce mi se to desiti svaki put kad rebootam pa mi iznova digne tlak :) 
<BotaniCar> Enivej, i doze i vbox su lejtst vrzn, doze nemrem promijeniti,mogu samo virtualizator
<igustin> BotaniCar: daleko bolje ti je vrtit Windowse u vboxu na Linuxu ;)
<BotaniCar> igustin: kad sam kupovao ovaj PC , ljunix je imao problema s odredjenim driverima pa nisam postavio takav setup, sad ne mijenjam jer sam ljen. 
<igustin> hbogner: može, pošalji mail na leadership kad stigneš
<igustin> BotaniCar: aspect ratio jednom mjesečno ti digne tlak? :S :O
<igustin> kratki fitelj, a? :P :D
<BotaniCar> igustin: ne, slom gdm-a , imam averziju prema error porukama :) 
<BotaniCar> OKOK, daj napisi cijelom internetu da vajnam bezveze, kao da ne znaju :) 
<igustin> a to Å¡to ti Win svako malo shutdownaju pola sata zbog najnovijeg seta zakrpi te ne nervira? :P :D
<igustin> BotaniCar: LOL :D
<BotaniCar> u stvari ne, shutdownaju mi se jednom tjedno (mogu izbjeci) i traje koliko i ljunixu kad dobijem zakrpe za kernel 
<igustin> to su kruške i jabuke, ali neću se opet dati navući :P :D
<BotaniCar> Ne moras, htio sam potvrditi tvoju indiciju da i nije toliki problem, i da sam ga mogao kompletno zaobici drugacijim setupom. Ovo s 'tko ima veci uptime' je mlacenje prazne slame imo 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih UEFI da ih jebo 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, he he he
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dozivam te danima ! 
<BotaniCar> moze msg ? 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, zbog uefi sam dd-ao cjeli disk
<igustin> BotaniCar: uopće nije pitanje uptimea ;) stvar je u tome o kakvim se zakrpama radi, ali nvm
<BotaniCar> Ah, to :) To mi je jos besmislenije za raspravljanje :) 
<igustin> hijaoo :bang: :D
<igustin> ali slažem se - besmisleno je ;)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma da sranje :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da mi je ovo sljedece novo racunalo za po doma http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL4MX-0V8l4
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Intel DC3217IYE NUC Next Unit of Computing Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips, Views: 54260, Rating: 99.495372%
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj imam problem kajmoram i monitor onda mijenjati jer imam samo vga na monitoru
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kakav wireless display ovaj spominje ? 
<igustin> SilverSpace: VGA adapter
<BotaniCar> igustin: bed je kaj mu taj isti HDMI nosi i zvuk 
<igustin> eh :-/
<BotaniCar> odnosno, neznam jel bed. Mogu ljunixu reci da mu je defaultni audio-out na HDMI2 ? Ima 2 konektora, pa .. 
<SilverSpace> usb audio kartica ??
<BotaniCar> Je, kupio si small factor PC jer zelis na njega naljepiti jos 4 kutijice vece od njega :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ima i usb zvucnika 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imas pravo. Si poslusao kad koje takve ? :) 
<SilverSpace> yes ima frend :) sluze svrsi 
<jelly-home> ma kupit usb DAC za $300 i spojit na pretpojacalo zlatnim kablovima
<jelly-home> sve ostalo je amaterizam ;-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> skopcam na tv 
<SilverSpace> ili liniju 
<SilverSpace> doduse ja ni nemam zvucnike koristim slusalice 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKOrkLxOBoY
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Android KITKAT 4.4 -- The future of confectionery, Views: 1239327, Rating: 93.35818%
<jelly-home> kad će biti Android Runolist
<BotaniCar> Kad i debian 10 :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pasivni-silverstone-nuc/126377.aspx
<SilverSpace> uslijed radova na održavanju našeg sustav, trenutno nije moguć pristup našim internet stranicama.
<SilverSpace> Zahvaljujemo Vam na razumijevanju
<SilverSpace> jao jos imam posla po stanu, a ja moral lezati u krevetu
<SilverSpace> jucer sam probao nesto ovakav pozavrsavati pa sam skoro umro od preznojavanja 
<igustin> Teme i log 3. IRC sastanka HULK-a http://is.gd/xJ1X1S
<igustin> hbogner: ^^^
<ravilov> http://www.hersheys.com/kitkat.aspx
<ravilov> SilverSpace, dovoljno vode (ne piva i sokova) i sve bu u redu
<hbogner> igustin, ?
<hbogner> aha lčog
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne pomaže satrala me prehlada grlo rastura cini mi se i lagana temperatura
<jelly> Pričaju dva Dalmatinca:
<jelly> Duje - Sinoć sam na Poljudu upozna pravu, dobru, perverznu curu.
<jelly> Doveja san je doma, a ona mi kaže: "Ponizi me"
<jelly> Ante: I Å¡to si joj uradija?
<jelly> Duje: E, a obuka san joj dres Dinama!
<BotaniCar> Prst u paq, Dinamo prvak. 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p320x320/1174689_544819585591074_1463720546_n.png
<jelly> ak je ćirilica onda su valjda OMON
<jelly> ah. https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeTakei/posts/iqWVT29LUfD
<BotaniCar> Closet forces ! :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> djes' weshmashianananana
<weshmashian> banananana
<weshmashian> @office :)
<BotaniCar> for scale ! :) 
<weshmashian> lol
<weshmashian> mali obozava ona 4 miniona iz despicable me-a koji pjevaju banana
<BotaniCar> :) :) :) 
<hbogner> ja bananaaaaaa
<hbogner> super su mi ti minjoni
<weshmashian> ah, 800 mailova obrisano, sad mogu dalje radit :)
<ravilov> moj je jednom u McD uz kid's meal dobio igracku tog miniona, pritisnes gumb pa pjeva banana :p
<vileni> sporo se ovi windowsi skidaju
<vileni> kakve su preporuke za ssd ovih dana?
<dodobas> dobre....
<vileni> dodobas: ti vozis na 28"?
<budz0r> da dobre...
<BotaniCar> *giggle* dobre indeed :) 
<vileni> ma sad svi zajebanti odjednom :P
<vileni> samsung 840 evo, ima tko iskustava?
<dodobas> vileni: ne vozim monitore od 28", eventualno ti mogu profurat neki od 14"
<ntcbow> ueehhh sve smo priselili.. napokon
<vileni> dodobas: kotace
<dodobas> vileni: kotaci voze mene, ali da 28"
<ntcbow> ove svabe su poludili - svi..
<vileni> dodobas: jesi nasao neke dobre gume koje ne kostaju vise od onih za auto? :)
<dodobas> vileni: tek sam na drugima... nakon 5kkm mislim da su ove bile ukupno oko 250kn - michelin nesto
<vileni> dodobas: 250kn za obje? to se ne cini strasno
<vileni> ja gledao za ove koje su mi na biciklu, po 50eur je komad, toliko ni za auto nedam :)
<weshmashian> jel i kavu kuhaju za tu lovu? :)
<vileni> pa ocekivao bih da dodje sa jednokratnim serviserom u kutiji za te novce
<dodobas> ove... ali ne mogu ih naci u shopu... http://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/michelin-transworld-sprint-tire
<hbogner> Mmike, kak je proslo?
<hbogner> jel dodobas htio potpisat da ce bit jamac za kredit?
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> potpiso
<Mmike> moramo ispravit jos 
<Mmike> poslala mi zena sad valjda sve
<Mmike> pa cu sutra
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> tj, danas cu ispravit
<Mmike> hbogner: do kad si ti u zg?
<hbogner> danas do cca 4 osim ako zapnem na poslu
<Mmike> knj
<Mmike> neznam dal' cu stic do onda
<Mmike> ok, cut cemo se
<dodobas> Mmike: jel zato sto je crnom ?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> hbogner: a, di radis ti?
<Mmike> di ti je firma?
<hbogner> knezija
<Mmike> gknj
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> bujeme se culi
<budz0r> Mmike: ja danas idem do vrbana
<budz0r> i bit cu tamo neko vrijeme
<Mmike> budz0r: mah, tebe lako uhvatim :)
<Mmike> pricidnik je zajebat
<budz0r> ok
<obruT> damn, ne radi mi tvheadend client na openelecu :P
<BotaniCar> Meni i dalje ne radi IPv6 , obruT ; bude ikad ikaj ?: D
<obruT> ne znam sto cekaju papci
<obruT> jos uvijek sam na GO pa ih ne stignem zajebavat :)
<BotaniCar> A zena me punta da promijenim providera :) Jos cu na optici necijoj zavrsiti prije nego test pocne :)
<jelly> rijesio krckanje na usb audio kartici prestekavanjem na prednji usb port; svi usb portovi na maticnoj od iza su na istom usb2 kontroleru, i kad se mice usb mic ili radi bilo sto drugo zvuk krcka
<Mmike> a kaj ce ti ipv6?
<jelly> ... a ja krivio pulseaudio i kernele zadnjih 6 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: for future reference. Prije ili poslije ce nas shutnuti na to, bolje da neki kua imam vec iza sebe kad dodje do toga 
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa ak imas mogucnost uzeti bilo kojeg alternativnog providera preko njihove infrastrukture... uzmi
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> meni radi (tm)
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da tam u Sesvetama svi jashe preko njihove infrastrukture , ali cu onda ispasti (vjerojatno) iz ovog testa 
<jelly> klopete klop
<dodobas> joj joj joj... kako obozavam kresat debian pakete... :)
<jelly> skreši ih
<jelly> na minimalu
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIaz1dfMvXc
<datase`> Mmike: Title: bolide 3 settembre 02:12 ora locale 2013, Views: 92545, Rating: 97.53086%
<Mmike> kuL! :)
<BotaniCar> Canada isn't sorry, after all: http://imgur.com/gallery/cu0OdU5
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to sam dozivio u zivo jednu noc na ribiciji
<SilverSpace> frend i ja smo se skoro usrali u camcu od straha 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: se culo?
<SilverSpace> ne nista se nije culo 
<SilverSpace> samo odjednom dan 
<SilverSpace> bljesak na sekundu dvije 
<SilverSpace> navodno da je taj pao negdje oko krizevaca
<hbogner> gibam, Mmike cujemo se sutra
<Mmike> e
<BotaniCar> Lol, uprkos naslovu - neloshe :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3lTkjunLy5s
<datase`> BotaniCar: Title: Daft Punk vs Dirtyphonics vs Queen vs House Of Pain - Dirty Daft Queen (Loo & Placido Mash-up), Views: 72, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> https://plus.google.com/+GeorgeTakei/posts/QKV6wsMPuNi
<BotaniCar> Nisam uspio ispod 10 sec, mozak mi je napravio backflip kad sam vidio "McD finder" .. 
<jelly> ja sam taman na granici bijo
<BotaniCar> Sto me podsjetilo na nesto zastrasujuce. Frend mi je pokazao android igricu u kojoj vidis dio (ili cijeli) logotipa , i moras pogoditi ciji je.. strasan dio je kaj sam 90% prepoznao iz prve .. 
<BotaniCar> I onda ja drugima pricam da je marketing kuatz
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nikad bas nikad mi se neki film ili serija ne gleda drugi puta
<jelly> znaci da ti se nista ne svidja dovoljno?
<SilverSpace> sve polovim od prvi puta pa mi dosadno gledatii drugi put 
<jelly> to se menu ne moze desit
<jelly> menu?
<Mmike> menu
<Mmike> tebu
<Mmike> njemu
<Mmike> mu!
<SilverSpace> tu
<jelly> tu tuuu, tu tuuu
<jelly> niko se ne javlja
<Mmike> 100mbitni internet je dobar internet :)
<jelly> ma i 20Mbitni nije losh
<SilverSpace> jelly: poklopi i opet probaj ponovo :)
<jelly> tu tuuu, tu tuuu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nesto staro http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/434437/ja-zvonim/
<Mmike> loltr :)
<obruT> bas lijepo.. radi mi daljinski od tv-a preko CEC na rpi openelecu... 
<jelly> CEC je jedna od stvari koje su pozitivne na rašpiji
<jelly> oduvijek ste zeljeli napisati vlastiti PAM modul, ali niste znali otkud poceti? http://www.rkeene.org/projects/info/wiki/222
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa da i meni na toshibi
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ne pises pam modul
<Mmike> pises puppet modul koji radi pam modul
<obruT> eh, s pam modulima sam se nazajebavao prije 10-tak godina
<jelly> Mmike: oh, grozno
<jelly> Mmike: di tog ima
<jelly> ne mislim na konfiguraciju pama, nego na potpuno novu metodu za izvlacenje autentikacijskih podataka ili dozvola
<Mmike> jelly: serem, neznam, nadam se da nema
<Mmike> ubija me puppet i apache
<Mmike> al' sam zato enteprise
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_27742.jpg&width=618
<jelly> sa jednog od onih passive-aggressive notes sajtova?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-06
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> http://instagram.com/mrpimpgoodgame#
<Mmike> lol :
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGxwOaniQG4
<datase`> Mmike: Title: you took too much man, Views: 47225, Rating: 98.01653%
<Mmike> dodobas: ping
<Mmike> budz0r: ping
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> Mmike: rec
<Mmike> dodobas: dodjem na potpis? :)
<dodobas> opet ?
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> opet :/
<Mmike> dodobas: idem do budzora, pa dodjem k tebi
<Mmike> javim se
<Mmike> nisam siguran dal' cu stic jest
<jelly-home> fun and games http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/on-nsa.html http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-gchq-encryption-codes-security
<SilverSpace> f1 prvi trening
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> koji cu gledat - di
<Mmike> picku materinu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di ti gledas?
<SilverSpace> sport 1
<SilverSpace> tv
<Mmike> njemci?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> to me malo hebe 
<Mmike> da, to je uzas
<Mmike> http://www.viponlinesports.eu/motorsports/95559/1/skysports-f1-:-skyf1-live-stream-online.html
<api984-home> jutar
<obruT> jelly-home: bas na jednom drugom kanalu cavrljam s ekipom oko toga...
<obruT> jelly-home: meni to uopce nije neobicno niti neocekivano...
<jelly> obruT: da, ali je dobro da je u prvom planu
<obruT> yep... nadam se da ce sad nekoliko tisuca kripto strucnjaka-programera ici pregledavati source openssl-a :)
<jelly> svi trce
<jelly> dvojica ce biti iz debiana i opet ce sjebat kod da ima 16bitova umjesto 1024 ;-)
<SilverSpace> ni danas ne izlazim iz kreveta
<obruT> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: lako tako :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jelly> moje srce zapaljivo je
<SilverSpace> obruT: od kad si to proso na rpi i openelec
<SilverSpace> kaj si si kupio novi tv :)
<obruT> kupio sam novi tv, ali mi je i dalje atom bazirana kanta glavni htpc...
<obruT> ovo sam samo isprobavao jer se nesto decko od sestre zanima za htpc pa sam slozio da vidi kako to radi s rpi-jem
<vileni> i kako radi
<obruT> radi cak ok :) sve playa bez problema, sucelje ima malcice sporiji odziv, ali sve u prihvatljivim granicama
<obruT> nekak mi najdraze bilo vidjet da CEC radi bez problema :)
<obruT> ono sto ne radi je tvheadend client :P  koliko vidim, puno ljudi se zali
<SilverSpace>  jutros u 9,18 sati još jedan potres umjerene jačine u širem području Zagreba
<obruT> zasto ja nikad ne osjetim te potrese ? :)
<obruT> jel uopce seizmolozi sto pricaju ? jel to priprema za neki opaki ?
<SilverSpace> tko bi to znao :) da znas zaradio bi milione 
<jelly> obruT: ne.  Seizmolozi vele da je pojava opakog statisticki neovisna o blizini manjih potresa.
<obruT> ok, sad mi je lakse :)
<jelly> ne da mi se potrositi x godina faksa + y godina iskustva da bi mogao zakljuciti dal to ima smisla ili ne, pa cu pretpostaviti s obzirom da su oni strucnjaci za to znaju sto pricaju
<obruT> negko, kad smo vec kod NSA... jel oni jos uvijek developaju SE linux ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szA983CnNPg
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Best of Freeride Downhill - MTB, Views: 1526334, Rating: 99.22637%
<weshmashian> mornin'
<api984-home> weshmashian: morning
<Hrki> jel ima na ovom glupome fejsu opcija da mi nista ne salju
<Hrki> neznam zasto forsiraju ljude da nemogu to iskljucit jednim klikom
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> cini se :)
<jelly> oho, novi dolari http://www.newmoney.gov/uscurrency/redesigned100.htm
<Mmike> sad moram ici na statisticki zavod po potvrdu, na poreznu po potvrdu, u banku zatvorit racun, i onda s tim u ured za udruge i udruga se brise
<ntcbow> Since I started working with Snowden's documents, I have been using GPG, Silent Circle, Tails, OTR, TrueCrypt, BleachBit, and a few other things I'm not going to write about.
<ntcbow> :D http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-how-to-remain-secure-surveillance
<ntcbow> Mmike: koja udruga se to brise?
<Mmike> ubuntu
<jelly> ova iz /topica
<ntcbow> ubu user group zg?
<ntcbow> stvarno ste prijavile udrugu?
<jelly> odjavile
<jelly> i s/zg/hr/
<ctcp3> zas odjavili
<Mmike> canonical se prodao
<obruT> dodobas!
<jelly> Mmike: kome
<Mmike> kapitalizmu
<Mmike> ne sluze vise korisnicima
<Mmike> nego novcu
<SilverSpace> jos malo do hokeja
<ctcp3> smrt kapitalistima
<obruT> SilverSpace: malo aka sati ili dana ? ne pratim sto se dogadja... jesu pocele tekme khl-a ?
<obruT> sad vidim... dakle danas u 17:15
<obruT> trebace uvatit kakvu kartu iako ce vjerojatno biti tesko..
<jelly> Mmike: oni nikad nisu sluzili primarno korisnicima
<Mmike> jelly: ma 
<Mmike> jelly: jel' ti to mene ozbiljno dozivljavas? :)
 * Mmike se ispricava
<Mmike> kenjam, jebemu
<Mmike> lakse mi je tako
<Mmike> i ti bi kenjo da 3 dana slazes apache konfiguraciju kroz puppet
 * jelly slagao konfiguraciju apacheja kroz paket i postinst skripte
<jelly> i Apache::Admin::Config
<SilverSpace> obruT: danas pocinje i karti vise nema od prvoga dana 
<SilverSpace> sve prodano za sat vremena i za sljedece tri tekme nema vise
<SilverSpace> bit ce na tv danas 
<weshmashian> Mmike: boo-hoo :)
<weshmashian> cry me a river i sve to :)
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> weshmashian: jel' ti umro vpn?
<Mmike> jeboga dinko
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok
<Mmike> ti si ord ili asm?
<Mmike> ams?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ali svi idu on/off
<weshmashian> ams
<weshmashian> veli brka da je doso K!ng :))
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> Mmike: ja imam svoj vpn, za kad crkne firmin :-|
<Mmike> ja bi dobio otkaz da si to slozim :)
<jelly> kaj, to ne daju, al fejs se moze browsat iz firme
<obruT> SilverSpace: nacuo sam nesto da su karte planule sa sat vremena... zato se i bojim dal cu uhvatit koju uopce za cijelu sezonu :)
<Mmike> jelly: it's not like that
<Mmike> jelly: nema TU di jesam vpn
<obruT> SilverSpace: a meni je to jedan od rijetkih sportova koje mogu gledat... no, nazalost, samo uzivo :)
<Mmike> nego tamo di su serveri :)
<jelly> tak je to kad nemas svoje servere...
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma moci ce se preko interneta kupiti 
<SilverSpace> ja uvijek tako uspio 
<dodobas> obruT: *
<dodobas> ?
<obruT> dodobas: rijesio sam si misterij :) ma htio sam samo pitat koju distru koristis i dal koristis qgis i ako ga koristis da li koristis neku paketiranu verziju :)
<SilverSpace> 1:0 medvescak
<obruT> lijepo :)
<obruT> tek je pocela sezona, sta ovi melju :)
<SilverSpace> 2:0 :)
<ivoks> ajmo medvjedi!!!!
<SilverSpace> ludilo 
<SilverSpace> 3:0
<SilverSpace> ludilo 
<ivoks> sad smo najebali
<obruT> ajme... vecas na tvu neki SF film... "Izložen snažnom solarnom olujom, putnički svemirski brod na svom prvom putovanju prema Mjesecu gubi kontrolu i ubrzava prema Suncu. Na žalost, letjelici, na kojoj se nalazi i predsjednikova supruga, nema spasa - svemirski brod kreće se prema užarenoj zvijezdi."
<ivoks> koja obrana
<obruT> sad bi to tak rado gledao, hocu vidjeti da li ce biti drugi nagluplji film koji sam ikad gledao
<ivoks> ipak ce to biti gol
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vjerovati 4:1
<Mmike> di gledate vi to/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> obruT: koji/di?
<Mmike> obruT: to se ne propusta :)
<Mmike> obruT: taman uz novo pivo i to :)
<obruT> Mmike: RTL, 20h  http://tvprofil.net/show/2477460/exploding-sun
<obruT> ono, cim je medju putnicima zena od precjednika, film ce sigurno biti super :)
<obruT> komentari na IMDB-u potvrdjuju pretpostavke :)
<Mmike> daj url |0
<Mmike> imdbovski
<obruT> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2277932/
<SilverSpace> 5:1
<SilverSpace> koji goool
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> imamo zenu mrezarku koja radi s nama :)
<ivoks> trpanje, trpanje, trpanje!!
<SilverSpace> 6:1
<ctcp3> ovaj dio je jos bolji:
<ctcp3> "Jedino kvantni pogon letjelice, osmišljen da izdrži ekstremne temperature, ne izgori izložen vruæini Sunca. Štoviše, u dodiru sa Suncem kvantni pogon broda pokrene zvijezdu u stanje hiperaktivnosti, koje uzrokuje snažne eksplozije usmjerene prema Zemlji."
<SilverSpace> 7:1
<ctcp3> kaj gledate
<SilverSpace> hokej
<ctcp3> sport, boring
<SilverSpace> KHL
<SilverSpace> 7:1
<jelly-home> hah
<jelly-home> <schneier> In the months after 9/11, so many people chose to drive instead of fly that the resulting deaths dwarfed the deaths from the terrorist attack itself, because cars are much more dangerous than airplanes.
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-07
<dodobas> MmikeT: daj se probudi :) :)
<vileni> for F1 lovers http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/18zc600o6qaoagif/original.gif
<SilverSpace> vileni: da gledao jucer prejebeno dobro kaj su se sijetili 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1175621_10201935704134709_1345511828_n.jpg
<ivoks> hihi
<jelly-home> a di si ti tuna slici
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> aha, igra rijeci
<obruT> ce tko na aeromitig na lucko danas ?
<dodobas> zna netko sto su 8:0 i 8:16 oznake u npr... /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio.io_merged
<ivoks> sublime text u vintage modu - zakon
<jelly-home> dodobas: device major i minor brojevi
<jelly-home> dodobas: ls -la /dev/sd[ab]
<ivoks> 8 je standardno disk
<jelly-home> ne, 8 je SCSI disk 
<ivoks> dobro jelly-home, scsi disk
<jelly-home> (sd device, prvih 8 ili 16komada afair)
<dodobas> jelly-home: aha... tnx 
<dodobas> ma slazem neki externi lxc container monitor pa nisam znao kako desifrirati to
<jelly-home> kaj smo vec svi zaboravili na /dev/hda
<dodobas> jelly-home: ma sve je /dev/vda :)
<jelly-home> tog nema kod mene :-)
<dodobas> jelly-home: you metal freak :)
<jelly-home> nemoj tako, imamo i pristojne hypervisore 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTM2Fdqj-WA
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: ЦСКА уступил в первой игре "медведям", как это было..., Views: 301, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> cska kaj? :-)
<obruT> centralni savez komunista armenije ? :)
<SilverSpace> vojni klub rusija
<obruT> jos cemo zaratit s njima :)
<SilverSpace> Central Sport Club of the Army, Moscow
<SilverSpace> obruT: vec jesmo :)
<jelly-home> hah, postoje simulatori za rc letilice http://www.phoenix-sim.com/models.asp
<_drac0> ha jbte monza i red bull
<_drac0> sta ovaj kreator jos nije platio racune
<SilverSpace> ni nece
<SilverSpace> _drac0: hebiga kad im bolid drzi ko da je zaljepljen
<_drac0> lotus razocarao
<_drac0> SilverSpace, sutra opet neki stream i deri :)
<SilverSpace> odustali od razvoja 
<SilverSpace> gledam na njemackom hebiga bolja slika
<SilverSpace> sport1
<_drac0> ja gledao na skysport
<SilverSpace> sutra ce webber pomest Vettela u prvom zavoju jer mu ovaj nije doso na oprostaljku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: jesi gledao hokej jucer
<_drac0> nego sta, razvaljotka hahaha
<SilverSpace> kao da je dinamo razvalio barcu sa 4:0
<_drac0> haha tako nekako, odlican hokej
<SilverSpace> sport club otkupio sve utakmice gostujuce 
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli kako u gostima igraju
<_drac0> da bas me zanima kako ce to izgledat
<SilverSpace> ipak su to putovanja
<SilverSpace> bemti zajebat ce me jedna tekma na kladi
<_drac0> opet se kladis :)
<SilverSpace> malo bwin mi dao bon
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/bbb40.png
<_drac0> ajde okreni neke pare onda
<SilverSpace> da bar 
<_drac0> frend samo dere po tom hokeju, stalno dize neke pare
<SilverSpace> da sam bar stavio na ove tri 
<SilverSpace> hebi ga 
<SilverSpace> ja stavio deset parova 
<SilverSpace> cekam jos tri 
<SilverSpace> dva su sigurna 
<_drac0> toq smartwatch :) http://youtu.be/uCyG-_ZlAnQ
<datase`> _drac0: Title: Hands-On with Qualcomm's Toq Smartwatch at IFA 2013, Views: 98, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> sjebat ce me madari
<_drac0> trebao si stavit na ta 3 da
<SilverSpace> ne volim imati lokote na ruci
<_drac0> lokote :)
<SilverSpace> iscupat cu si jaja ako mi ovaj listic prode a ja stavio 5kuna umjesto da sa citavi bon od 50kn stavio 
<_drac0> hahaha
<SilverSpace> danas se crni kladio protiv sebe 
<SilverSpace> pa ispao u q2
<_drac0> a staces crnjo se sjebo opet
<_drac0> al eto ferraristi su tu negdje
<SilverSpace> covjek je fakat brz ali nema konstantu uvjek negdje kiksa
<SilverSpace> So i have to let him pass? Really, you’re stupid guys, “mamma﻿ mia”
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1WacjgOnE0
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Team Radio Fernando Alonso - Monza GP 2013 (Q3), Views: 301, Rating: 91.111106%
<_drac0> epic :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, jesi na prgavom bezobraznom 13.10 i kako radi taj mir stavec? :)
<SilverSpace> ne nisam probao jos
<SilverSpace> sve mi ovdje radi pa se necu prebacivati
<_drac0> cekas lts
<SilverSpace> cekam final 
<_drac0> ja presao na elementary
<SilverSpace> jebote hrpetina android playera 
<SilverSpace> sad vec sa 2G rama
<_drac0> da ima ih kolko os
<SilverSpace> http://www.futeko.com/products/MP049.php
<_drac0> nelosh
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBR3ZrurMKI
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Minix Neo X7 Full Review, Views: 26675, Rating: 99.622994%
<_drac0> sta ce mu gore jellybean za playanje filmova :)
<_drac0> al su ga natrpali haha
<SilverSpace> da hrpa svega 
<SilverSpace> umjesto da sloze nesto koristo sto 100% radi
<_drac0> previse su ga natovarili, ne znas jel to phone, tablet, phablet, player, stavec 
<SilverSpace> rpi jos uvijek radi ok 
<_drac0> SilverSpace, same shit :) http://tinyurl.com/kexw3e5
<_drac0> i daljinski http://tinyurl.com/me7qc6y
<SilverSpace> koja razlika izmedu ova dva http://is.gd/kMTZ8y i http://is.gd/TGpbHy
<_drac0> vanjska wifi antena :)
<SilverSpace> nis bez zice 
<SilverSpace> hebes antenu
<_drac0> i ovaj nano je manji, manje konektora bla bla
<_drac0> a onaj prvi je ko kanta 
<SilverSpace> preko wifi mi sve sporo i na rpi
<_drac0> sad pitanje kako taj xbmc vrti full hd materijal
<SilverSpace> na zici leti 
<_drac0> ma ja gledam samo media player, briga me za ostalo
<_drac0> znaci youtube i full hd i to je to
<SilverSpace> na rpi vrti hd ok bez problema 
<_drac0> mene zanima da li ima cutom romova za to :)
<_drac0> nista bez dobrog starog flashanja haha
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> hebes te njihove default romove
<_drac0> kaze ovdje leti xbmc ko luuud :) http://youtu.be/8snG61tF1OI
<datase`> _drac0: Title: MyGica ATV1200 / ATV520 / ATV120 Walkthrough - Android Mini PC / TV Box with XBMC Support, Views: 6062, Rating: 86.66667%
<_drac0> onaj lik prije vrti sve na mx playeru :)
<_drac0> to moram probat
<_drac0> SilverSpace, evo taj manji 520, cak ok izgleda http://youtu.be/AwZqwhUDIb8
<datase`> _drac0: Title: Unboxing Nuevo Smart TV Mygica ATV520 DUAL CORE JB 4.1 HDMI 1.4 XBMC DLNA www.mygica.es, Views: 3280, Rating: 73.333334%
<SilverSpace> mogo bi sizgodni mali 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi si to upiknuti
<SilverSpace> samo kaj na tim stvarima ne radi cec
<obruT> jel se to meni cini ili je nova tv presla na 16:9
<_drac0> SilverSpace, kaze da taj mali ima cec :) http://www.myhdplayer.com/MyGica-ATV520-Dual-Core-Android-41-TV-Box-incl-XBMC-Support
<_drac0> "Pre-rooted / CEC-Support / OTA-Updates"
<jelly-home> neko je prodavao mygica kod nas... links?
<SilverSpace> hm hm
<SilverSpace> opa cure se dobro drze na odbojci
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-08
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> svasta...
<ivoks> imam python kod
<ivoks> koji ima try, except
<ivoks> i koji uvije zavrsi na exceptu
<ivoks> ali, ako otvorim file nakon excepta (dakle, izvan cijelog try/except bloka), onda radi
<ivoks> dakle, ovak nes:
<ivoks> try:
<ivoks>     bla
<ivoks> except:
<ivoks>     foo
<ivoks> i try uvijek faila
<ivoks> ali ako tu jos dodam:
<ivoks> f = open('/tmp/bla', 'w')
<ivoks> f.write('random text')
<ivoks> f.close()
<ivoks> onda try ne faila
<ivoks> ah, znam...
<dodobas> ivoks: modernije je koristiti with open(...) as f:
<dodobas> tzv. ContextManager
<ivoks> ma sve 5
<ivoks> ali to je irelevantno za ovaj problem
<ivoks> ovdje je rijec o race conditionu
<ivoks> konacno :)
<ivoks> http://sandzakhaber.net/intervju-sa-mirzom-ganicem-mudzahidom-iz-sandzaka/
<ivoks> ides... :)
<SilverSpace> ha sto reci
<obruT> dobar je ovaj prijenos mise...
<obruT> hehe, poziv za NSND Sofia... Official language: Брокен Engrish
<SilverSpace> ehh
<Hrki> poz, jel murija reagira na trojance ?
<Hrki> frendica ju netko zarazio i zeza ju, a murija im se smije
<Hrki> znam da su radi nekog politicara prije desetak godina uhitili nekog mulca
<SilverSpace> ??
<_drac0> pasmather puce stream i nevidjeh prvi krug aaaarhhgg
<SilverSpace> _drac0: radi na xbmc ko bog :)
<SilverSpace> pola sekunde po krugu
<_drac0> ulovio neki stream na orf
<_drac0> http://dazsports.org/?page_id=1043
<_drac0> wtf haha
<_drac0> Intel pulled support for XMir from their Xorg driver branch yesterday, just days after Canonical committed it.
<_drac0> “We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream. "
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/DNY9NQ
<SilverSpace> lol
<ctcp3> Hrki : kao i u svim slucajevima
<ctcp3> kad si niko i nis, boli ih kurac
<ctcp3> a ak imas veze, drze te ko malo vode na dlanu
<SilverSpace> _drac0: jadni webber taj ne moze ni massu prestici
<SilverSpace> krepat ce danas vettelu auto
<_drac0> ferraristi fino idu
<SilverSpace> ovi iz boxa moraju stopati vettela 
<SilverSpace> volim ovu stazu meni je ta staza najljepsa ali su na njoj utrke uvijek dosadne
<dzl-r> ima tko da koristi Chromium
<dzl-r> + flashplugin 11.2.2
<dzl-r> ujedno i zadnji za linux
<jelly-home> verzija u chrome je 11.8.800.96
<dzl-r> svaki drugi video na yt mi izbacuje an-error-occured-please-try-again-later
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: instaliraj google chrome 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da bolje radi bar sam vidio da kod frenda bolje radi
<dzl-r> "vevo" video pogotovo
<dzl-r> probao sam midori, ista stvar
<SilverSpace> kod mene radi 
<SilverSpace> 11.2.202.297
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj to verzija windoze :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<jelly-home> ?
<dzl-r>  11.2.202.297-1
<dzl-r> također
<SilverSpace> chrome 11.8.800.97
<jelly-home> to pise, ali predstavlja se kao 11.8.800.96
<jelly-home> zadnjih 6+ mjeseci je tak, uvijek za jedan manje
<dzl-r> google-chrome kaže isto
<SilverSpace> google chrome kod mene 11.8.800.97
<jelly-home> doduse nemam najfriskiji google-chrome-stable
<SilverSpace> Verzija 29.0.1547.65
<dzl-r> 29.0.1547.65-1
<dzl-r> jep također
<dzl-r> http://i.imgur.com/oZbUttd.png
<dzl-r> kaze konzola u chromeu
<dzl-r> chromium ista stvar
<dzl-r> googlam i ne nalazim baš odgovore
<SilverSpace> pricekaj jedan dan 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dzl-r> jedno disciplinsko rusanje sistema bi rijesilo stvar
<SilverSpace> _drac0: ako je danas dobio sad ce dobiti sve do kraja 
<dzl-r> ali zlo mi je vec, vec po tko zna koji put ovaj mjesec
<jelly-home> dzl-r: neki proxy ili firewall u igri?
<dzl-r> nista
<_drac0> SilverSpace, da bas gledam :)
<dzl-r> moguce da je nesto sa iptables?
<dzl-r> mislim da sam ga zbrejkao prije neki dan dok sam otvarao neki port
<SilverSpace> dzl-r: nisam bas siguran
<jelly-home> uh, iptables je lokalni firewall
<_drac0> SilverSpace, ode crnjo :)
<dzl-r> ne znam ima li kakve veze ali krenulo je od ovog
<dzl-r> http://pastebin.com/9Tce2jtN
<SilverSpace> di je webber zaglavio
<SilverSpace> a evo ga
<_drac0> :)
<obruT> ih, formula... ne znam kak vam se to da gledat... zanimljivije je gledat prijenos mise na televiziji :)
<obruT> frajer mase rukama, a napeto... ovi malo ustanu, pa malo sjednu... nikad ne znas sto ce se dogodit
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: eto jos malo pa ce hokej :)
<SilverSpace> lol zastava capljina 
<SilverSpace> jebe kamermane 
<SilverSpace> drito ispred
<SilverSpace> obruT: rai ima penjanje i to zene sad penju umjetnu stjenu :)
<obruT> aaa
<obruT> fakat, svjetski kup
<obruT> u Arco-u
<obruT> to je jedan od rijetkih sportova koje cak i pogledam, no samo finale kad dodju najjaci
<SilverSpace> dobre su fakat
<obruT> objavljuju sve tekme na youtube-u, a od ove godine objavljuju i u HD-u
<obruT> super mi je gledat te zenske, pogotovo ove zgodne :)
<obruT> fine, vitke, zategnute :) a tako elegantno penju...
<SilverSpace> lol nije uspjela stisnuti
<SilverSpace> pozurila se 
<SilverSpace> a imala je vremena ova druga nije bila tako blizu
<SilverSpace> http://www.zaslike.com/files/rb1lqla75gqoo4lf33fh.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<SilverSpace> http://oi43.tinypic.com/alk8w5.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> jel ima neki dobar network monitor iz terminala osim ntopa, nesto tipa htop
<SilverSpace> hm vjerojatno ima 
<ntcbow> mozda jnettop?
<ntcbow> http://alternativeto.net/software/ntop/?platform=linux
<obruT> smijesno je kak ovi na arkodu kao sakrivaju neke tajne objekte... odes na google mapse i sve vidis :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yes 
<SilverSpace> ah međeda
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> ja si moram naci tastaturu s trackballom /touchpadom koja je dobra, a nije teska 4kg. 
<BotaniCar> Dobro jureo
<Mmike> idem u poreznu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ova tastatura je fakat ocaj
<Mmike> nije tak losa k'o sinoc, ono sinoc je vise bilo mega-razocaranje
<Mmike> al' je losa
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> ne vjerujem koliko krivo/lose tipkam :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: toliko losa da nije ni za HTPC controller dobra ? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> prevelika je za to
<jaizza_> dobro jutro radni narode
<api984> jutro
<BotaniCar> "Looks like Nabble forum or mailing-list "ate" the error-message:" # samo ja imam takve probleme kad prijavljujem greske preko mailing listi :) 
<BotaniCar> Elem, jel mogu u zivotopis staviti da sam u zivotu pronasao zilion bugova ? el to ikom ista znaci , ili me ta stavka u CVu automatski diskvalificira za bilo kakav posao jer "njemu se stvari kvare" = :D
<vileni> ako ces traziti posao kao software tester to je samo prednost :)
<BotaniCar> U tom svjetlu mi uopce ne treba zivotopis, ne mislim tak skoro traziti drugi posao :) Samo gledam, nisam azurirao zivotopis umalo desetljece :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/9JXdej5.jpg # this shelf has a purpose, fu*king your gf on it is not it. 
<jelly> hm, kolega ima virusnu upalu pluca
<jelly> a Å¡tudent koji radi u istom ofisu je imao prije 3 tjedna
<ivoks> Nakon par ciklusa "bankrota", država će doći na svoj optimum - gdje će se stvari "izravnati", s vrlo malim razlikama u plaćama između ljudi, osim malog broja iznimno bogatih, recimo s mirovinama od 150 i plaćama od 300 €, u zemlji koja će živjeti od turizma, izvoza trupaca i slično. Uostalom, plaće u Kini rastu, netko će sutra trebati i jeftine košulje šiti za bogate Kineze. Srednja klasa će praktično nestati. Moguće da će dobar dio
<BotaniCar> Jos netko stalka Bolkovica :) 
<jelly> model srbija/argentina
<jelly> Skype 4.1 se vise ne spaja
<jelly> apgrejdalo protokol?  Ko zna
<jelly> ... a Skype 4.3 mi ne radi doma.
<ravilov> jelly, meni je skype prije vise tjedana poslao mail da starije verzije nece vise biti podrzane i da nek si upgradeam na svim uredjajima
<ravilov> trenutno imam 4.3.0.37 i radi
<jelly> 4.3 se ulogira ali zsh: abort      skype
<jelly> a nemres ga straceat ili nist jer ima kojekakve zastite od rev.engineeringa
<ravilov> ne znam ti pomoc, 4.3 meni radi bez greske na u14.04 (odnosno mint17)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kako-je-kukurikanje-upropastilo-turizam-u-stomorskoj-na-solti/1216817/
<SilverSpace> jebes glupe ...
<jelly> mozda, ako su iznimno zgodne
<jelly> mašala, proradilo kad sam maknuo ~/.Skype sa strane
<vileni> mislim da to cak pise negdje
<vileni> da se moram removeat
<vileni> *mora
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/14.10-release-schedule-.jpg
<SilverSpace> beta 1
<SilverSpace> mogo bi ugredat 
<BotaniCar> Napokon nesto korisno na internetu danas: http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/how-many-five-year-olds-can-you-take-in-a-fight
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rEQYG_prWE
<datase> YouTube: PEELING A PINEAPPLE CLEAN AND EASY !!! - 0:01:13 - 2,338,597 views - 6053 likes / 137 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lik nije normalan 
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<ravilov> oj sistemci, imam DNS pitanje
<ravilov> imam registriranu domenu i auth dns javlja da se ns1.domena.com resolva na neki IP
<ravilov> taj IP vise ne postoji i vise nema veze s mojom domenom
<weshmash1an> nema takvih tu, mi svi koristimo ubuntu
<ravilov> gdje/kako to trebam promijenit?
<ravilov> u admin sucelju za domenu imam samo za upisat NS (1-4), tamo stoji ns1.domena.com i ns2.domena.com, gdje/kako mijenjam na sta se ti hostovi resolvaju
<hmp> pa na nameserverima :)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: a tko ti actualy hosta DNS unose ? Ako si hostas sam u npr bindu onda editiraj "/var/named/imedomene.db" inkrementaj serial i promijeni IP na ispravan. Snimi i restartaj servis
<BotaniCar> I nadaj se da je propagacija unosa na child DNSove automacka :)
<BotaniCar> Ako si na windowsima, odes u "dns" , nadjes zonu i promijenis IP za taj FQDN, servis ce sam inkrementati serial
<BotaniCar> Ako si ne hostas domenui sam, gnjavi onog tko hosta
<Spawn> d dan
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/Kic74y7.gif
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> *gasp* markosejicu, pa zar si ti "spawn" ?!
<markosejic> jesam
<markosejic> nesto me net mrda ne mogu youtube otvoritit
<ravilov> jos mi nije jasno
<markosejic> download je ok a upload je nikakav
<ravilov> domenu administriram sam, upravo slazem dns
<ravilov> trebam samo nagovorit auth dns da se odsad resolva na moj novi ip
<markosejic> uvijek tako kad pocne losije vrijeme i puse i pada kisa net poludi
 * ravilov priznaje da mu je znanje i poznavanje kako tocno funkcionira dns polovicno
<hmp> ravilov: ima iljade tutorijala za BIND na netu, trebas samo ga postavit kao autoritativan DNS za zonu, dodat zonu, SOA, A i NS recorde i onda podatke o tom DNS-u (koji ce morat vjerojatno imat barem 2 IP-a na koje ce se resolvat ns1 i ns2.domena)
<hmp> zapises tamo u taj admin interface
<hmp> ovo ns1/ns2 je proizvoljno, al je neki unwritten standard da se koristi nsX
<BotaniCar> ravilov: tko/gdje ti je auth DNS? 
<ravilov> hmp, u sucelje je vec upisano ns1.domena i ns2.domena, problem je samo sto se ti hostovi trenutno resolvaju na IP koji vise ne postoji
<ravilov> BotaniCar, auth DNS (po mom shvacanju) je ustanova s kojom vise nemam veze, ovo su zaostali podaci koje sad trebam nekako promijenit
<ravilov> hmp, also, ne koristim bind ;)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ok, idemo drugacije, kod kojeg registrara ti je registrirana domena ? Kod njega trebas doci i reci "moj autoritativni server ns1.mojadomena.nesh , za domenu mojadomena.nesh, je sad na IP adresi X.X.X.X" , nakon toga na svom , sad autoritativnom serveru, mozes podesiti ostatak domene. 
<obruT> ravilov: registrari obicno imaju nekakav web tool gdje to mozes postavit
<BotaniCar> ja, recimo, za domenu com.com.hr moram moliti u carnetu da mi promijene NS* unose ; za di**ra.hr odem u avalonovo web sucelje ( oni su mi registrar)
<ravilov> domena mi je na plus.hr
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja sam na carnetu preko njihovog web toola postavio NS unose
<ravilov> u njihovom sucelju ima jedino za upisati 4 NS servera za domenu, koji su oblika ns[1-4].domena.com
<ravilov> znaci njih moram kontaktirati za promjenu IP-a?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: moras znati novu IP adresu i FQDN s kojim ces ju upariti, ostatak je na njima.
<ravilov> znam oba podatka
<ravilov> moj DNS je vec spreman, samo ga treba nekako pridruziti domeni
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam za svoju domenu tehnicka a ne administrativna osoba pa moram ili cekati administrativnu osobu ili dici slusalicu i biti dosadan ( uboga zena na drugoj strani vjerojatno me vec ima memoriranog "kao onaj dosadni tupavko" :) )
<BotaniCar> ravilov: to je onda to, upisi taj svoj IP u registrarovo sucelje i malo se strpi
<Mmike> jebo gmail da jebo gmail losi usrani gmail
<Mmike> a onda (iako malo manje) jebo thunderbird i idijotsko filtriranje
<ravilov> ali
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tko te chera na taj gmail ? Vec sam par puta htio pitati to 
<ravilov> NEMAM GDJE upisati novi IP
<Mmike> BotaniCar: firma
<ravilov> samo ns-ove
<ravilov> koji nisu IP-ovi
<Mmike> ravilov: to se automacki radi
<Mmike> ravilov: ne upisujes ti nista, DNS sam to skuzi preko reverz-bind-key domain authority recorda
<ravilov> a za to ja ne moram nikakve akcije poduzimati?
<Mmike> moras
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj ne puntaj covjeka :) Kakk ce se automatski upariti IP i FQDN na nivou registrara ako prvo netko to ne kaze registraru ? :) 
<Mmike> instaliraj auto-dns-key-updater paket
<Mmike> ma sam se ponasam k'o on :)
<Mmike> ravilov: jebem te, sorry :)
 * BotaniCar se odmane i pusti mmiketa da pomogne
<ravilov> nda
<ravilov> ja to bas ne radim tako
<Mmike> ravilov:  jel' to .hr domena?
<ravilov> da
<Mmike> onda na carnet.hr/dns ili di vec odes na administraciju domene i tamo upises IP adresu svog name servera
<BotaniCar> ravilov: vecina registrara ili ima formular koji moras ispuniti, ili to rjesavaju preko helpdesk chata, ili u web sucelju imaju i kucicu u kojoj mozes unijeti i ip. Smijes reci kod koga to hostas ? 
<Mmike> i posebno to oznacis, neznam napamet kak sad
<ravilov> domena mi nema veze sa carnetom
<ravilov> zapravo je .com.hr
<Mmike> ak je .hr domena, ima veze
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> miswlim da je ista stvar
<ravilov> ali vec godinama nemam nikakve veze s carnetom sto se domene tice
<ravilov> hm
<Mmike> svejedno :)
<ravilov> nis, imaju live chat pa cu ih pitat za zdravlje
<Mmike> ideja je da vrsni DNS server mora znati tko je autoritativan za tovju domenu
<Mmike> i unutra zato turnes IP adresu
<ravilov> da, to sam i ja shvatio, samo ne znam kojim tocno putem to dodje do vrsnog servera
<Mmike> provjeris da je sve ok sa tvojom zonom
<Mmike> pa carnet.hr/dns
<ravilov> Mmike, pa isto moze i plus hosting to napravit za mene :)
<Mmike> ili di vec se administrira .com.hr 
<ravilov> za .com.hr postoji vise registrara, ja sam svoju domenu registrirao na plus
<BotaniCar> ravilov: onda pusti njih da to odhendlaju, samo daj helpdesku uparene IP i FQDN.
<BotaniCar> I reci da ti jave kad su gotovi ( meni se uredno svi, uvijek, zaborave povratno javiti - za bilo sto) 
 * ravilov klikne na zapocinjanje chata
<BotaniCar> "Dobar dan, Raviola s ove strane, kako vam mogu pomoci?"
<BotaniCar> ravilov: mislm da si zabunom kliknuo na "hot chat with strangers", oni ti nece sloziti DNS :9 
<ravilov> gospon Emanuel s druge strane ne izgleda jako pricljivo
<Mmike> ravilov: a, ti, naravno, nemas vise pristup starom DNS serveru?
<ravilov> "Dobar dan, izvolite"
<ravilov> opisem problem
<ravilov> tisina
<ravilov> Mmike, ne
<ravilov> Mmike, taj IP je umro i ne postoji vise, a sa ustanovom gdje je postojao isto vise nemam veze
<Mmike> ravilov: sad sam upo u administraciju svoje domene na carnetu
<Mmike> meni za NS isto pise ns0/ns1.splivalo.hr
<ravilov> za .hr je potpuno drugacije
<ravilov> sad sam bio na carnetu, uopce vise ne prihvacaju .com.hr
<Mmike> al' ispod toga mogu unjet A-recorde, i onda imam ns0.splivalo.hr -> 146.185.134.221
<ravilov> ^
<ravilov> odavno su relinquishali autoritet nad .com.hr i vise se uopce ne bave time
<Mmike> pa tko je autoritet za to?
<ravilov> 12:47 < ravilov> za .com.hr postoji vise registrara, ja sam svoju domenu registrirao na plus
<Mmike> onda reci plusu da to dodaju
<ravilov> pa eto govorim
<ravilov> online chat je beskoristan btw
<ravilov> nakon preko 10 minuta cekanja bez povratne informacije, kaze samo "posaljite zahtjev na support@plus"
<BotaniCar1> Muahahaha, hostao bi nesh kod takvih .. nikad :) 
<ravilov> kod njih sam zadnjih 5-6 godina, nekad su bili bolji
<ravilov> valjda su svi takvi kad se treba dokazivat, kasnije nije bitno
<ravilov> zato sam lijepo ocijenio sa 1 zvjezicom i objasnio zasto
<BotaniCar1> +1 za user feedback ! 
<SilverSpace> ah
<Mmike> umro ubuntu-hr
<BotaniCar1> zakaj ste ga upucali ? 
<BotaniCar1> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/ ? meni radi
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sad radi i meni
<Mmike>  13:17:12 up 16 days, 13:00,  3 users,  load average: 0.14, 0.39, 0.81
<Mmike> cudno 
<Mmike> radi al kilavo
<BotaniCar1> krivim ta tri usera :) 
<BotaniCar1> Sto posto se neka pornjavica skida :) 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> mreza nesh sere valjda na faksu
<Mmike> moram ic nekaj jest
<Mmike> kaj da idem jest?
<Mmike> kaj ima blizu branimirca dobro za jest?
<BotaniCar1> Meni su cevapi u limenkama uz plac uvijek bili u redu za gablec
<Mmike> jeo sam u petak cevape od tamo
<Mmike> ocajni su bili
<Mmike> jedino kaj je bilo super - nit malo tezine u zelucu
<Mmike> mozda da probam neke druge
<SilverSpace> jebote kosarka gubimo od senegala
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: zakaj se vec danima hranis oko branimirca ? pa u tvom kvartu bar ima hrane za Bo(n)gove ! 
<SilverSpace> kod susjeda je sve bolje
<BotaniCar1> Nije to. On je na "mogu pljunut do" Kotaca i njima slicnih, zakaj se hrani oko branimirca mi je nepojmljivo
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: staroj cuvam psa pa radim od nje doma
<Guest36864> mmike pozz
<Mmike> Guest36864: kakvi su ti to nickovi
<markosejic> kad imam ovaj registriraan nick
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ti si u stvari tak dobra dushica da nekad ostanem bez teksta. Sad nije takav trenutak :) 
<markosejic> svaki drugi mi prebaci na guest
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: ha? :D
<Mmike> markosejic: sta nisi ti postao 'spider' ili kako vec ono?
<Mmike> 'swank'
<Mmike> sto li
<BotaniCar1> Pa ono, brigas za zivotinje
<markosejic> spawn
<BotaniCar1> "swag"
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: ae, sta cu :)
<Mmike> plus, nema deteta okolo paje malo mira :)
<hbogner> Mmike, djete si zamjenio za psa?
<hbogner> o_0
<markosejic> pas je bar miran i nema toliko dreke
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> ovidsi to
<Mmike> jebote kak 
<Mmike> puse vani :)
<Mmike> milina! :D
<markosejic> meni od sinoc od kada je pocelo ovako vrijeme nesto net steka
<markosejic> upload je nizak
<markosejic> ne mogu you tube otvoriti
<Mmike> markosejic: a de s iti
<Mmike> si ti
<markosejic> u Zg
<Mmike> pa de to
<markosejic> Å estine
<jelly> zalilo parice?
 * jelly popravio bug u php aplikaciji i feels accomplished
<hmp> jelly: mislis, jedan od bugova :D
<jelly> ne zelis znati :-)
<Mmike> nemas pojma, jelly 
<Mmike> to je sigurno feature
<Mmike> php aplikacije nemaju bugove :D
<jelly> kôd iz 2005 je koristio remote api (ako se scrapeanje html-a moze tako zvati) koji je RIPE zamijenio 2011.  Primijećeno 2014
<Mmike> v
<Mmike> :) zvuci k'o da citas 2021 :)
<ravilov> jej! domena sredjena, vec se sve propagiralo
<Mmike> ravilov: kak su popiravilo
<BotaniCar1> platio mi je 40$ da mu slozim 
<BotaniCar1> </blatantnoLaganje>
<jelly> jeftino se prodas, i u lazima 
<ravilov> Mmike, kod sebe su promijenili IP-ove za ns1 i ns2
<ravilov> imam ih i ja u svom dns-u ali to se izgleda ne uzima u obzir
<Mmike> pa kak bi se uzimalo u obzir
<Mmike> mislim, sad ih mogu maknut
<ravilov> meh, nek stoje
<ravilov> jej, sad mogu ponovo slozit vlastiti dyndns!
<SilverSpace> a ne
<jelly> PROMIJENI STOL dslam_stat.service DODAJ PARTICIJU [...]
<obruT> wtf  https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/paketi/ultra-max
<obruT> sad sam ja idiot jer placam sugavi ADSL
<obruT> pokusavam naci na netu gdje je caka i skriveni trosak
<BotaniCar1> Kod mene je caka u tom da usluga nije dostupna
<jelly> obruT: ne smijem nista reci
<ravilov> pitao covjeka jel ima neki nacin da ja sam ubuduce azuriran ns[12] recorde, kaze da "glue recordi nisu ukljuceni u CARNetov API pa stoga samo mi to mozemo azurirati"
<ravilov> sad sam takodjer saznao da se takvi recordi zovu "glue"
<SilverSpace> hocu optiku 
<infy-> i ja isto
<infy-> ali t-com sere nešto
<infy-> al dobit ću ja to
<infy-> obruT: nema cake
<obruT> meni ne treba optika kao takva, ne trebaju mi te brzine.. no ide mi na kua sto ja toliko placam adsl s manjom brzinom :P
<infy-> imaš cijenik u PDF-u jedino se naknadno plaća osiguranje za korištenje optike ili neto tako
<infy-> također...
<infy-> 270 KN za 10mbps :(
<infy-> ali znam da je dostupna optika ovdje jer sam vidio kako je instaliravaju
<obruT> uostalom, ide mi na kua sto uopce placam ADSL, al jebiga, zna se zasto :P
<infy-> Znači veliki koluti s bijelim kabelima
<infy-> i onda sjede pored šahta i stavljaju kabele u neki uređaj i preklapaju
<infy-> to mora bit to. Firma je navodno "obrt za instaliranje telekomunikacijskih mreža"
<jelly> ravilov: "glue record" je dio odgovora na upit koji nisi direktno trazio, ali koji ti server slobodno doda jer pretpostavlja da ce ti trebati za daljnje koristenje
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma da tebi ne treba optika :)
<ravilov> jelly, ok... nije da sam shvatio ali dobro :)
<Mmike> mater zagrebparkingasku
<Mmike> cijeli dan saljem SMSove 
<Mmike> i sad, kad ocu ic doma, skuzim da imam 'dnevnu parkirnu kartu'
<T_Mmike_> idem doma
<ravilov> kolega na poslu isto pricao prosli tjedan da mu sms parking odjednom vise ne radi
 * ravilov nema tih problema, neimat auto je nekad bas super
<jelly> ha, lik na radiju prvo pusti Alphaville - Big in Japan, pa onda Blue Oyster Cult - Godzilla
<ravilov> ides, kak je ubuntu bolno spor kad sadrzaj iz /etc/hostname ne postoji u /etc/hosts
<SilverSpace> nikako da se nadogradi ubuntu na 14.10
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> spor
<ravilov> apache restart traje doslovce minutu
<ravilov> sudo isto traje predugo
<ravilov> onda dodam hostname u /etc/hosts
<ravilov> i sve se visestruko ubrza
<ravilov> mislim, znam i zasto, jer pokusava resolvat lokalni hostname preko DNS-a koji ne poznaje taj hostname
<ravilov> al svejedno
<jelly> ravilov: to je uobicajeno ponasanje.  Ako ti resolver ne radi, kad postavljas hostname _moras_ staviti na oba mjesta
<ravilov> jelly, znam da je uobicajeno, znam i zasto, ali ipak me uvijek zacudi :p
<jelly> ravilov: in fact, /etc/hosts je nacin na koji stroj zna svoju domenu
<ravilov> znam
<ravilov> nije mi nista od ovog nepoznato, ali se i opet cudim i komentiram
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> konacno reboot
<Mmike> mene zivcira sto kad imam hostname u /etc/hosts, onda mi lxcovi isti rezolvaju kao 127.0.0.1
<Mmike> sto je - krivo :)
<SilverSpace> opa 14.10 beta radi bolje na atomu 
<SilverSpace> opet prodisao 
<SilverSpace> reboot proso kak treba 
<SilverSpace> utopic za sad ok 
<ravilov> sta nemaju containeri vlastiti hostname i/ili /etc/hosts
<jelly> jel mi moze neko sa 64bitnim ubuntu 12.04 provjerit da li postoji /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ direktorij i jel u njemu hrpa libraryja
<ravilov> drugi veliki speedup - potpuno iskljucivanje ipv6
<jelly> Mmike: pa, imaj ga u /etc/hosts ali u pravom redku a ne onom za 127.0.0.1?
<jelly> mislim
 * ravilov nema nijedan 64-bit linux
<jelly> ravilov: dobro, onda /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ na 12.04
<ravilov> confirmed
<jelly> aj dobro, onda ce mi paket mozda radit tamo
 * jelly unaprijed u cejndzlog napise podrska za ubuntu
<Mmike> jelly, i koji IP da mu metnem?
<jelly> Mmike: onaj koji stvarno ima
<Mmike> jelly, DHCP
<jelly> onda... se napravis mudrica, i stavis hostname i fqdn pod 127.0.0.2 (dva)
<ravilov> jel imaju kontejneri svoje netif-ove?
<jelly> al mislim, otkud si fiksno ime ako nemas ni adresu fiksnu
<jelly> ako imas lokalni oblak i mrezu VM-ova, mozes koristiti jednu fiksnu adresu na toj lokalnoj mrezi
<jelly> to sto imas dhcp prema internetu nema veze
 * ravilov misli da Mmike radi nesto krivo :)
<Mmike> jelly, je, al' opet ce mi LXCjevi resolvat 127.0.0.2
<Mmike> doduse, mislim da je to bed u dnsmasq
<jelly> vidi gore ^^
<Mmike> al' nisam si dao truda istraziti to do kraja
<ravilov> a sto bi ti da ti resolva?
<Mmike> ravilov, laptop se zove 'laptop'
<Mmike> i ako u /etc/hosts imam "127.0.0.1 laptop"
<ravilov> mastovito :)
<jelly> Mmike: pa digni IP na br0 ili kak vec spajas VM-ove na mrezu, i to nek se zove laptop
<Mmike> onda kad iz lxca resolvam 'laptop' dobijem 127.0.0.1
<Mmike> a ne 10.0.3.1
<jelly> a di je 10.0.3.1?
<Mmike> ili DHCPjastu IP adresu
<Mmike> jelly, na lxcbr0
<jelly> Mmike: pa sta onda to ne stavis u /etc/hosts??
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam se sjetio toga :)
<Mmike> jelly, :* :)(
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> mudro :D
<ravilov> "samo muska ljubav je prava ljubav" (c) kolega
<jelly> now bend over!
<ravilov> no, the OTHER way
<Mmike> idem vratit tastaturu i misa
<Mmike> ima netko prepooruku za bezicnu tastaturu i misa?
<ravilov> vec sam ti dao preporuku prije vise od mjesec dana :p
<Mmike> ponovis?
<ravilov> nemrem, ne sjecam se vise :)
<ravilov> logitech, sa ugradjenim touchpadom
<jelly> grep -i 'ravilov.*logitech' ~/.config/HexChat/logs/*buntu*hr*
<ravilov> ajde javi sta nadje
<ravilov> nevermind, nasao ja
<ravilov> Logitech K400
<Mmike> losa
<Mmike> frend to ima
<Mmike> ok je za remote controller
<ravilov> pa nisi rekao za sta ti treba
<Mmike> programiranje/sistemasenje
<Mmike> 10 sati dnevno
<ravilov> oces mozda klasicnu IBM klikericu, tesku pol tone, ali da je wireless? :p
<Mmike> kaj mislis za kaj mi treba
<Mmike> pisem ljubavni roman
<ravilov> nisi moderan
<ravilov> to se danas pise kamerom
<ravilov> mislio bi da to vec znas nakon pornjavatora
<ravilov> nda, onda nemam preporuke
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kad vec serem - preporuka za tipkovnicu iz instar informatike ;)
<SilverSpace> sve bezicne su sranje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di tu firmu bas izaberes nemaju uopce izbor
<SilverSpace> jebo kaj suu razer skupe
<ravilov> mozda jer valjaju :p
<SilverSpace> nisam dovoljno bogat da je probam 
<ravilov> kako nisi, pa stalno kupujes neke elektronicke igracke
<SilverSpace> jednu bi sad razbio rado koliko steka 
<hmp> Mmike: pa kaze
<hmp> db.runCommand( { addShard : ... })
<hrvojem> jelly: root@precise:~# ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ -la |wc -l
<hrvojem> 222
<SilverSpace> ln
<weshmash1an> mislim da mi je macka opizdila sa krova, opet
<hmp> mislim da cu ja opizdit MongoDB
<hmp> weshmashian: sve si ti kriv
<ravilov> hmp, to ti je karma zbog sofre
<weshmashian> hmp: aj nou nating
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<ivoks> super mi ovo
<ivoks> 144.627 građana u ovome trenutku dužno je do 10 tisuća kuna i oni su zajedno dužni 534 milijuna kuna. Oni većinom duguju bankama ili telekomunikacijskim tvrtkama.
<ivoks> Vladin tim je s njima održao sastanak.
<ivoks> da mi je vidjeti taj sastanak
<BotaniCar1> Jutro
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar1> 144627 gradjana u konferencijskoj sali? Ja bi bio sretan da vidim tekmu s toliko gledatelja :)
<BotaniCar1> ravilov: iskljucivanje IPv6 mi je bilo speedup samo kad nisam imao IPv6 , inace mi defaulta na to i ne usporava me ni malo 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: si probao u hosts fajlu de't vanjsku IP adresu ? 
<BotaniCar1> Nda, sad vidim da su ti to vec predlagali 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: mogu RabbitMQ zamijeniti s ActiveMQom kad si deployam Openstack ?
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar1> https://i.imgur.com/LfsA6Ry.gif # wait for it
<BotaniCar1> jutro, jaca
<ravilov> doslovce nigdje nemam ipv6, ako nista drugo jer ga svuda uvijek iskljucim, ali i zato sto mi jednostavno ide na zivac
<ravilov> fakat mi ne treba
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: you stud, pa gde si ljudino?
<BotaniCar1> Stud ?! Call me woobie :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: da te zovem wobble?
<jaizza> oooooookkkkkkk
<BotaniCar1> woobie, woman, woobie ( http://cdn.nexternal.com/kifaru/images/WX_main350.jpg ) 
<jaizza> ok ok wobbly wobbly
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard
<Mmike> TO je tastatura!
<jelly-home> ali nije wireless
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: jel bas mora biti RabbitMQ kad deployam openstack ?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> good one
<Mmike> al kaj ti smeta rabbitmqu?
<BotaniCar1> Da, ne pise nigdje da je itko i pokusavao nekaj drugo. Ne smeta mi, ali svugdje drugdje koristim ActiveMQ kao broker pa bi radi svog komfora furao isto 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/openstack-chef/+spec/qpid-activemq-support
<BotaniCar1> ( i imam nagios senzore napisane za ActiveMQ ) :)
<BotaniCar1> Thx
<jelly-home> [...] il leader russo è passato alle minacce: "Il problema non è questo - è la risposta dello Zar raccontata da Barroso - ma che se voglio in due settimane prendo Kiev". http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2014/09/01/news/ucraina_il_ricatto_di_putin_sul_vertice_europeo_se_voglio_prendo_kiev_in_due_settimane-94791280/
<ravilov> me upravo pitao kolege, od nekoliko ispitanih 0% koristi ipv6, na poslu, doma or otherwise
<ravilov> er
 * ravilov fails at /me
<jelly-home> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/putin-barrosu-da-zelim-kijev-bi-mogao-zauzeti-za-dva-tjedna-382262 # prijevod
<ravilov> sta si i ti poceo linkat na zuti tisak?
<jelly-home> opce nije bitno koliko je zut ako prenosi ispravnu informaciju u konkretnom slucaju
<ivoks> kvragu ameri i njihova fobija od glutena
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> bojim se da ce netko morati ukloniti putina
<ivoks> poljaci opce nisu sretni razvojem dogadjaja
<BotaniCar1> O, bilo bi izvrsno da atentator faila i da ga zivog uhvate .) 
<ivoks> a madjari ce reci 'ako rusija moze tako uzeti dio necega sto je nekad bilo njihovo, mi zelimo dijelove rumunjske, bugarske, slovacke, ceske...'
<BotaniCar1> Svega mi, dam se kladitu u sto god, da ne bi ni nas zaobisli ( Madzari,jel )
<ravilov> ivoks, kvragu i balkanci i njihova generalna mrznja prema amerikancima
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: mozda...
<ravilov> nda, navodno u austrougarskoj i nije bilo tako lose
<ravilov> (ovisno kojem drustvenom sloju pripadas)
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: drugaciji je to bio odnos; nas nisu osvojili, vec smo se mi s njima udruzili
<ivoks> s druge strane, jelacic ih je natamburao kada su se poceli kur...ti
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: svi madzari s kojima sam imao posla ( a da smo poveli tu vrst razgovora ) nas gledaju kao nesto sto im pripada.  Znamo kak je to povijesno islo, ali to nema veze s njihovom percepcijom ispravnog. 
<ivoks> istina
<ivoks> samo velim, puno su vise bijesni na ove druge dijelove
<ivoks> a sad imaju i neonaciste na vlasti
<ravilov> jel nas zovu "hrvatski kmetovi"? :)
<BotaniCar1> Ne znam, zajebavamo se s tematikom, a svugdje oko nas gore bacve s barutom. Bas s frendom imam prepisku: 
<BotaniCar1> veli on: šta će se dogoditi ako se stvori transverzala Mađarska (Orban),Srbija,Grčka u savezu s Putinom.U tom slučaju Bospor-Mramorno more-Dardaneli se otvaraju i Grčkoj i Rusiji kao realna šansa,a tad se aktivira tko?... Albanija,Kosovo,Bosna i vidi vraga Hrvatska. Koga li je ono Karamarko stavio kao kandidata za predsjednika RH? Aha- NATO stratega Kolindu.....
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josip_Jela%C4%8Di%C4%87#mediaviewer/Datoteka:Jellasics_tamadasa_EN.jpg
<ivoks> bit ce im opet, po tamburi :)
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da orban samo ceka putina
<ivoks> srbija je nebitna
<ivoks> a grcka vise nema snage ni za prdnut
<ivoks> ali zato turska...
<ivoks> a cini se kako ce do kakvog-takvog rata doci
<ivoks> izmaklo je sve kontroli
<jelly-home> turci definitivno ne zele jake Kurde
<jelly-home> s/jake// vjerojatno
<BotaniCar1> Cuj, Grcka vise nema para, a ima vojsku. To je najruznija moguca kombinacija. Rat je prijatelj svakog tko zeli prekrojiti dugove.
<ivoks> ma nema vojsku
<ivoks> ne mozes imati vojsku bez novca
<ivoks> al bojim se da smo mi svoju vojsku sjebali
<markosejic> definitivno treba ponovno uvesti sluzenje vojske
<BotaniCar1> Da NATO vrijedi svoju tezinu u gov.. bilo cemu, to nas ne bi trebalo brinuti. No, kako nas situacija opet pozicionira na (vanjski) rub dogadjanja .. nije mi svejedno. 
<markosejic> bas to je blizu nas nije bas svijedno
<ivoks> nije svejedno...
<ivoks> al zato imamo dva miga 21
<ivoks> i ne treba nam zrakoplovstvo :)
<ivoks> jel tak Mmike :)
<ivoks> svijet nije tako stabilan kako se cini
<markosejic> bas sam pricao s kolegom jednim imami tehnologiju mogli bi se napraviti mech ovi
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<ivoks> zapadne vrijednosti nisu sveopce vrijednosti
<ivoks> i istok je postao dovoljno jak da kaze 'gonite se u k'
<ivoks> no je li dovoljno jak da rijeci provede u djelo... nisam siguran
<Mmike> ?
<markosejic> Chinese Invaion
<markosejic> invasion
<Mmike> ne trebaju nam migovi
<Mmike> nikako :)
<Mmike> to smo trebali davno prodati, dok su jos valjali
<Mmike> i kupiti nesto modernije
<Mmike> helikopterasto
<BotaniCar1> Ali par desetaka helikoptera i jos koja dobro obucena brigada ne bi smetali
<ivoks> helikopteri nemaju istu svrhu kao i avioni
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ocemo "zastitarsku agenciju" otvoriti ?
<ivoks> mozes usporedjivati helikoptere i VBR, ali ne s avionima
<ivoks> to sto lete ih ne svstava pod isto
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, bar ja necu :)
<BotaniCar1> Pih, pa to je najbolji prvi korak prema imanju vlastite vojske ! 
<Mmike> ivoks, al' nadzvucni lovci proizvedeni 70tih?
<Mmike> poludit cu s tastaturom :(
<Mmike> vratio sam MK710
<Mmike> i sad opet imam staru i losu K120
<ivoks> Mmike: f14 i f16 su iz tog vremena; ne bi se zalio :)
<ivoks> mig21 je smece, nije sporno
<vileni> Mmike: sta ti nije valjalo sa onom mehanickom?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: jesi razmisljao nabaviti Microsoftovu mis i tastaturu ? ne zezam. 
<ravilov> bespilotne dostavne letjelice, ko u amazonu
<ravilov> to je buducnost
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, jesam, daj preporuku
<Mmike> vileni, pre tvrda za tipkanje. nebi mehanicku tastaturu, bar ne za doma, plus, mora bit bezicna
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: koliko smije kostati i jel mora biti bez zicno ?
<vileni> meni je vulgaris MS mis bio jedan od najboljih ikad
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, do 1k kuna, mora bit bez zicno
<ivoks> mehanicku
<Mmike> ja sam kupio 4 vulgaris MS misa jer su mi mnogi rekli da su prejebeni i drek
<ravilov> meni su logitech misevi daaaaleko ispred svih ostalih
<ivoks> mehanicke tipkovnice nisu sve tvrde
<ivoks> ovisi koje tipke uzmes
<ravilov> imam jedan vec nekih 6-7 godina, jos uvijek radi ko prvi dan
<ravilov> doduse zicni
<Mmike> ma nebi mehanicku. Ona steeleseries koju sam od krea posudio bio je jebena, al' me nakon 2 tjedna tak prsti bolili od klupanja
<Mmike> ivoks, logitech ima mehanicke?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: mora/ne mora biti spill resistant ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ne mora
<ivoks> steelseries je smece
<ivoks> trga prste
<ivoks> s gustom sam ju bacio
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike se sjeca epizode
<vileni> Mmike: imas jos koji od tih vulgaris MS? :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/sculpt-ergonomic-desktop/L5V-00001 ili http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/wireless-desktop-2000/M7J-00001 na primjer ( ovu potonju sam i sam imao, izvrsna ) 
<ivoks> i nije bila mehanicka
<ivoks> koje gluposti joj
<vileni> ja imam cm storm sa blue mx, i super mi je
<ivoks> Mmike: nabavi si cherry red
<vileni> iako sam dobio komentar od jedno 5 ljudi "kakva ti je to grozna tipkovnica"
<Mmike> vileni, imam jedan bezicni, intellisense kurac drek nesto
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, imas mozda URL na neki domaci webshop ili makar na nabava net? :)
<ivoks> manja je sila za prst
<Mmike> ivoks, koju ti sad imas?
<BotaniCar1> Mogu imati za par minuta, brb
<ivoks> ne sjecam se, ali je mx blue
<ivoks> trvdja je malo i cuje se
<Mmike> vileni, moram sad doktoru i do stare, mogu proc pa probat?
<ivoks> mx red je meksa
<vileni> Mmike: doma mi je to :)
<Mmike> onda drek :)
<vileni> ako si u maksimiru popodne, svrati :P
<Mmike> nisam :)
<Mmike> idem si nakapat uhobrbr
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi ovo imao? http://steelseries.com/us/products/keyboards/steelseries-6gv2-red-switch
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: http://www.portio.hr/index.php?page=artikl&id=8882866 / http://www.ekupi.hr/Sculpt-Ergonomic-keyboard-for-Business-5KV-00005-390463.aspx
<ivoks> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=440
<vileni> BotaniCar1: jesi isprobao doticnu?
<BotaniCar1> vileni , ovu ne-ergo jesam. Dobra kao i sav MSov hardver. 
<ivoks> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=260
<vileni> ta ne-ergo mi i izgleda bolje, ne volim ove velike palm rest na tipkovnici
<Mmike> kak nakapat oba uha?
<Mmike> nikak
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da da
<Mmike> ivoks, to sad weshmashian ima
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: kak to mislis? nakapaj jedno, pricekaj da se tekucina rasporedi po uhu, pa drugo :) Nemres odmah jedno za drugim 
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> cekao sam sad 5 minuta
<Mmike> i iscurilo je svejedno
<Mmike> idem doktoru
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar1> Sad si me sjetio kak sam ja jednom, iz zezancije, nagovorio zenu da mi profesonalno ispere uho. Starino, perem se i drzim cistim, ali sto mi je iz uha izbila to nije ljudski za prepricati. ispere mi uho,a ja najednom cujem k'o becki skolarac :)
<ravilov> Mmike, jedno pa onda drugo
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/RLYnRA
<ravilov> uz pauzu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> stavis komadic vate u uho
<ravilov> ne bas u kanal, samo da se drzi
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, da, ja imam uske kanale pa nemam sranja po usima, isao sam na pranje jednom i nist nije izaslo
<Mmike> mislmi, je, al' ono
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> ajte
<ravilov> TMI
<BotaniCar1> Aj,sretno
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/RQdCiD
<jelly> Mmike, BotaniCar1: pix or it didn't happen
<BotaniCar1> jelly: duboko sam uvjeren da slike nekih stvari ne zelis gledati :) 
<SilverSpace> definitivno 14.10 bolje radi 
<BotaniCar1> od cega ? 
<SilverSpace> od 14.04
<BotaniCar1> Kak/sto si mjerio ?
<SilverSpace> atom opet prodisao
<SilverSpace> vidim po brzini unytia
<SilverSpace> compiz brze radi 
<SilverSpace> aplikacije se brze otvaraju 
<BotaniCar1> Ahh, sam user interface je fluidniji? Si mjerio performansenegeg specificnog ?
<BotaniCar1> ( usporedbe radi, ja sam prvi atom kupio tek nedavno i odmah stavio 14.10, radi k'o zmaj )
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: definitivno je vidljivo da bolje radi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ubuntu sa unyti 
<SilverSpace> ti je na atomu
<BotaniCar1> jesteda
<BotaniCar1> **lubuntu+LXD , pardon
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/a1.png
<Mmike> jelly: pix what?
<SilverSpace> i to se updejta trenutno
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: jamacno je trazi sliku mene u niformi beckog djecarca, kako dobro slusam :) 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/a2.png
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: ovo je moj: http://tzemljak.no-ip.biz/munin/doma.net/krofna.doma.net/index.html#system
<SilverSpace> Linux kmet 3.16.0-12-generic #18-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 1 13:06:35 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jelly> BotaniCar1: vis kak znas
<BotaniCar1> Aj lek fotosop skilz for det ! 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, da vidis tek kako bi atom prodisao da mu skines unity sranje s ledja...
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> majketiga, jos sve na hrvatskom
<ravilov> peku oci
<BotaniCar1> ravilov: sto te tocno smeta u lokaliziranim suceljima ? Meni eventualno zna smetati kad skuzim da ne znam neku rijec materinjeg kad naletim na nju u izbornicima 
<ravilov> blesavo sklepani prijevodi
<ravilov> HR nije dobar jezik za informatiku i tehnologiju
<ravilov> zato hrpu stvari i koristimo neprevedeno
<BotaniCar1> Da, bolje mjestimice ne prevesti, nego prevesti tako da izgubi smisao
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ne valja u prevodima je kaj ne mozes izgooglad error ili bug
<SilverSpace> drugo je ok pogotovo kod kucnih korisnika kaj pojima nemaju 
<ravilov> ok je ako dovoljno spustis standarde i naviknes se :p
<SilverSpace> svi moji su sretni sa rvatskim 
<ravilov> kad ne znaju za bolje
<ravilov> i ja sam bio sretan sa prastarim sporim kompom kad jos nisam iskusio brzi
<SilverSpace> ravilov: bar znaju kaj pise 
<SilverSpace> na engleskom napamet klikaju
<ravilov> mama na poslu ima win sa .hr language packom, kad god mi kaze da joj nesto ne radi i sta joj javi, nikad ne znam sta bi joj rekao, nis ne razumijem :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa to je ok 
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> ja znam dobro engleski nije mi problem
<ravilov> to nam je stvarno drago za cuti
<SilverSpace> velim sranje je kaj google to nezna 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> treba postavit hrvatski kao jedan od svjetskih jezika, ako ne THE svjetski
<markosejic> kako ide jedna majica s natpisom
<ravilov> onda ce bit dobro
<markosejic> ja ne trebam google moja zena sve zna
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> markosejic: nisam ozenjen :P
<markosejic> nisam ni ja
<markosejic> ja jos uvijek kao momak zivim
<SilverSpace> znaci i tebi treba google :)
<markosejic> za neke stvari da
<markosejic> Sam kinison on marriage
<markosejic> pogledajte to
<ravilov> sve klinci vamo
<ravilov> fizicki ili mentalno, svejedno
<SilverSpace> Ladu je kupio Renault
<SilverSpace> ravilov: gdje ? 
<ravilov> uzmi ogledalo :p
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: dan :*
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa kako si ti meni danas?
<api984> dan
<jaizza> api
<api984> jaizza: kako smo danas…. 
<ravilov> tockasto
<jaizza> sjetih se meda
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/horor-u-cetinskom-kraju-monstrum-usetao-u-stalu-i-odrezao-plecke-i-but-sa-zivog-teleta-/1217142/
<jaizza> nisam točkasto
<jaizza> već apstraktno
<SilverSpace> jaizza: super dok mi netjak tlak ne digne :)
<jaizza> imam neke tirkizne, sive i tamnoplave Å¡are.. ?
<SilverSpace> kak si ti 
<jaizza> api984: kod tebe?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa Å¡to sad radi opet?
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi sedmogodisnjaci mogli radit nego smisljat gluposti 
<api984> jaizza: evo opet traceam fenomenske probleme… nisam dobila mail… nije mi se nis vratilo.. pa ti nadji di je caka… 
<SilverSpace> jos par dana pa ce u prvi razred
<api984> jaizza: to ti je kad mail ide iz tumguzije u hr pa mora negdje malo prespavat dok dode na servera LOL :D
<jaizza> api984: imaš sreću, mailovi prema jednom frendu idu oko Plutona pa potraje
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa kako koji
<jaizza> SilverSpace: i kak ga držiš u redu?
<api984> jaizza: heheh :D bas tako
<obruT> jaizza: bitno je da dodju... ovi neki idu prek dva servera pa nikako da dodju :P
<BotaniCar> Moji mail serveri su mjesta gdje e-mailovi odlaze umrijeti.
<jaizza> obruT: da.. neću spominjat tko, ali netko je složio mail server tako da mailovi znaju kasniti po par dana
<jaizza> :D
<ravilov> to sigurno namjerno
<jaizza> nego kako nego namjerno
<darko> simulacija pošte i pravih pisama
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti si imo onaj neki programcek preporuku za prebacivanje mailova s jednog imap accounta/foldera na drugi?
<darko> dobra ideja
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji serverski softver imas gore ( neki migracijski alati ne rade s svime )
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, skicni ovo: http://imapsync.lamiral.info/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: s jedne strane gmail, s druge strane dovecot
<BotaniCar> da, dovecot moze, s gmailom sretno :D
<Mmike> idem ipak na ispiranje usi, btw, slijedeci tjedan
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj sretno? :D
<BotaniCar> Zato kaj je gmail go*no, no to znas :) 
<BotaniCar> Isti su k'o MS kad treba modificirati standarde da bi njima pasalo
<BotaniCar> Kako bilo, link koji sam ti dao ima i "similar software" sekciju ako taj alat ne bude dovoljno dobar
<BotaniCar> Drzim fige
<Mmike> kak je ovaj jelly kul bio sa /etc/hosts sugestijom, milina :)
<BotaniCar> Nemrem vjerovati da si tol'ke godine glumio sistemca/katicu , a nisi se tog sjetio :D 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://rtcamp.com/tutorials/mail/larch-gmail-imap-mail-transfer/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo sam koristio prije, idem to sad probat
<Mmike> imapcopy je inace upaketiran, al' nemrem foldere selektirat
<Mmike> imapsync to isto ne radi
<Mmike> a ovo sa /etc/hosts
<Mmike> jebiga
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> :D boli te dupe, kad zavrsis s openstackom nece ostati ni jedan hostname na internetu, sve ce bude na jednom hostu ! :) 
 * Mmike se sjeca kak je srao protiv clouda pred 2-3 godine :)
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/3vV9jaq.gif # ahahahahahaa
 * BotaniCar jos uvijek sere protiv clouda, ako treba i protiv clustera ! :)
<SilverSpace> gundzala dva :)
<BotaniCar> Kad se u sve kuzimo i sve znamo najbolje ! 
<weshmashian> ae
<SilverSpace> ona dva sa balkona 
<jelly> Connected to secure-mail.mx.xnet.hr.
<jelly> Escape character is '^]'.
<jelly> 220 secure2.xnet.hr ESMTP XnetMailSecure v0.7.0 zli.sistemac@xnet.hr
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063951/
<markosejic> silver wtf
<SilverSpace> markosejic: kaj :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GXPd0fnpKw
<datase> YouTube: Sam Kinison on Marriage - 0:03:07 - 234,576 views - 831 likes / 14 dislikes
<Mmike> [11:36:08] [info] [<] mailinglists/openstack-dev: fetching message headers 1 through 11211...
<Mmike> brate mili
<BotaniCar> jelly:  :)))
<ravilov> Mmike, nije bed, to su samo headeri, sad ce on :p
<weshmashian> ono kad pitas mrezase zakaj nema gigabita u uredu pa skuzis da imas srot karticu koja ide do 100 max
 * weshmashian hangs head in shame
<ravilov> zasto bi to bio razlog da ne vices na mrezase? :p
<weshmashian> pa, jer oni sa normalnim karticama imaju gigabit :)
<weshmashian> a nisu oni krivi kaj je laptop shrot kaj se mreze tice :)
<ravilov> ma ajde, sigurno se dade nekako slozit da ispadne da su oni krivi :p
<BotaniCar> Kaj si si ti sam birao karticu ? Jos imas slack spacea da svalis sve na njih :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: sam sam si laptop biro :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: onda su oni krivi sto te nisu upozorili na manjkav odabir ! 
<weshmashian> :)))
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> mahune
<ravilov> prd
<BotaniCar> To ce biti nakon rucka :)
<SilverSpace> jesu se to malo provajderi probudili iz zimskog sna
<SilverSpace> bnet ponudio neke pakete
<vileni> ovo neko vrijeme vec imaju mislim
<vileni> meni nudili kao 30/1.75 za 235kn
<vileni> ali sad imam 16/0.75 za 148 pa nekako prezivljavam :)
<Mmike> pokreni ul/dl odjednom
<Mmike> pash vidjet kak ces prezivit
<Mmike> jebo ih bnet 
<vileni> Mmike: prosli smo to valjda 10 puta vec :)
<vileni> ne priznajem nista dok ne ozivis ramstek thursday kako god znas
<Mmike> vileni: zadnji info koji sam dobio je da je to tako i da to tako mora
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> a pazi ovo
<Mmike> iskopcali me bili pred jedno mjesec dana
<Mmike> i mjesec dana nisam platio
<Mmike> erm, mjesec dana nisam imao uslugu
<Mmike> i to mi NISU naplatili
<Mmike> reko, pa mogo sam cijelu godinu ne platit, nebi mi naplatili :)
<vileni> hehe
<Mmike> i onda na kraju platit samo ono sto sam duzan :)
<vileni> ma kaoticno je to kod njih
<vileni> ja sam jedini problem imao kad su susjedu spajali, pa su mene odspojili
<vileni> bili neki novi ocito
<SilverSpace> a i ovi moji nesto kemijaju http://www.btnet.hr/data/uploads/dokumenti/btnet-cjenik-01-09-2014.pdf
<SilverSpace> od 1.9
<SilverSpace> jebo ih kod mene nema optike
<obruT> super su komentari na clanak... odma pljuvacina :)
<BotaniCar> Clanak ?
<obruT> demit :)
<obruT> linkove na clanke sam uhvatio iz drugog izvora, ne ovdje :)
<ravilov> nesto se ti mnogo zbunivas
<ravilov> zbunjivas*
<obruT> zabrijao sam da je Silver pejstao :)   http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ht-snizio-cijene-interneta-kroz-optiku/135502.aspx    http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/348749/HT-nudi-superbrzi-internet-jeftino.html
<ravilov> da nisi ti na nekim lepkovima?
<ravilov> hm, priznajem, u skladu je sa linkovima koje SilverSpace obicno pejsta :p
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> tko to snifa lepak :)
<BotaniCar> Ja ne, boli glava poslije 
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> kad zalijes tipkovnicu sokom
<ivoks> baci cijeli laptop
<BotaniCar> Baci ga prema meni !!
<ravilov> nabavis novu tipkovnicu
<ravilov> jeftinije i ekonomicnije nego bacat cijeli laptop
<ravilov> a i manje smeca
<SilverSpace> http://bwmclient.carnet.hr/
<ivoks>  Na vašem priključku trenutno nisu dostupne usluge putem optičke veze. 
<ravilov> tough
<ivoks> dell xps 13 mozes bacit
<ravilov> if you say so
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je gdje _jesu_ dostupne
<BotaniCar> ivoks: velim, ako bacas, baci prema meni :D
<ravilov> u zgradi HT-a :p
<BotaniCar> jelly: u Varazdinu !
<SilverSpace> nikad bas nikada ne drzim nikakvu tekucinu u blizini laptopa na 5 m 
<jelly> BotaniCar: i Sopnici
<ravilov> SilverSpace, samo na blize od 5m? :)
<jelly> ivoks: MRAVI
<ivoks> budem ja popricao s nekim ljudima u tcomu
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ima smisla, nije na dohvat ruke ako je preko 5m
<SilverSpace> ravilov: yep
<jelly> ivoks: makni bateriju, i pusti mrave da se prosecu svuda po laptopu i poskidaju slatko
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ne drzim ba nista na stolu di mi je tipkovnica
<SilverSpace> naucio vrlo rano 
 * jelly kupuje tipkovnice sa odvodom
<ravilov> ja jos nisam, mozda zato sto mi se mozda 2-3x u zivotu desila bilo kakva nezgoda
<Mmike> jelly: mravi? :D
<ravilov> neki lik je jednom imao problem da su mu se u mobitel naselile neke usi ili stjenice ili tak nesto
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa, prije ce naci dovoljno mrava, nego paukova :)
<ravilov> vidjelo ih se kak setaju iznutra preko ekrana
<ravilov> (bio windows phone inace :p )
<SilverSpace> javio se i Fidel C. http://www.jutarnji.hr/ostro-pero-fidela-castra--sad-i-izrael-krivi-su-zbog-nastanka-is-a--a-duznosnici-nato-a--ponasaju-se-kao-ss-/1217147/
<jelly> Mmike: da, mravi
<Mmike> jelly: to je fakt?
<Mmike> mislim, zvuci zanimljivo k'o ideja, u svakom slucaju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ok, zamijeni mrave nanobotima, ako ti je njih lakse nabaviti :)
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.qdb.us/57165
<jelly> valjda BASH.ORG ne laze!
<BotaniCar> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Mmike> week or two :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ces prije, nabavi vise (izgladnjelih ) mrava :)
<SilverSpace> samo kaj onda moras za mravima njhova govna ocistit
<jelly> i poslije ih se nikad ne rijesis :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da jelly zeli jeftino prodati mravce koje je , ne znajuci, kupio s stanom. 
<jelly> trebao bi otvoriti obrt za ciscenje opreme zalivene sokom
<BotaniCar> Pa da genericki servisi ostanu bez 80% posla 
<BotaniCar> sok i prasina drze pola servisa podalje od bankrota
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/42511/galerija-najljepsa-zivotinjska-prijateljstva
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> hm, moji mravci se vise skupljaju na kruh nego na secer
<ravilov> skrob valjda
<ivoks> veli... cijena je 1550 eura
<ivoks> cemu ovih 50?
<ravilov> porez na glupost?
<Mmike> cemu ovih 1500 :)
<ravilov> ako nadju nekog kome nije problem zatuc 1500 EUR, onda mu isto nije problem jos dodat 50
<ivoks> to mi je za radove sa strujom po kuci
<ivoks> novi osiguraci, ormari, premjestanje kabla, razbijanje zidova...
<ravilov> zasto je tih 50 cudno a onih 1500 nije? posao zvuci ko da su mogli izmislit bilo kakav broj?
<ravilov> s/?$//
<ivoks> pa ja bi zaokruzio na 1600 ili 1500
<Mmike> eat this gmial
<Mmike> gmail
<Mmike> no more
<Mmike> sad mi se fino launchpad mailovi razvrstavaju po folderima i prioritetima kak JA hocu
<ivoks> Mmike: to si slozio u gmailu?
<ravilov> jel u TB-u?
<ravilov> onom smecu koje nikad ne radi kak treba?
<ravilov> ivoks, s kojeg si ti planeta? dobro da ti nisu naplatili 1499.95 :p
<ivoks> ?
<ravilov> tko jos vidio zaokruzivat cifre
<ivoks> pa ovaj ultra max nigdje nije dostupan
<ivoks> super je kad kazu u 'gradu zagrebu', a misle na 'trg bana jelacica 1'
<Mmike> ivoks: kod mene doma je dostupan
<Mmike> (spansko)
<ivoks> to je vec samobor
<ivoks> tam je dostupan jer su si napravili nove zgrade
<ivoks> kod mene nigdje nicega
<ravilov> jel imas uopce optiku?
<ivoks> pa nemam
<SilverSpace> poskupjelo gorivo
<Mmike> ivoks: mozda amis ima
<ivoks> ma ima k
<ivoks> na hakomovoj karti sam na najnizoj brzini
<ivoks> 1 operator
<ravilov> pa u cemu je problem? kak mozes imat superbrzinu ako ne postoji infrastruktura?
<ivoks> ocu ju ja postavljati?
<ravilov> pa mozes ako hoces :) ali zvuci kao da se zalis sto nemas kod sebe subermaxbrz a nema ni mogucnosti da imas
<ravilov> give it time :)
<jelly> ivoks: ako imas para, da, postavi je sam
<jelly> i onda leasaj HT-u ili kome god
<ravilov> a ima ocito, ulaze 1550 EUR u elektriku :)
<BotaniCar> 1550€ u elektriku ? Kaj, kupio si 10 novih LED rasvjetnih tijela ? Dobro, bar znas kad ce bit' ROI :)
 * SilverSpace gasi sve i ide spat
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa vidis, zanima me... jel cijena ok
<ivoks> BotaniCar: imam kutiju sa starim osiguracima, selim ju na drugo mjesto u kuci
<ivoks> selim brojilo na drugo mjesto
<ivoks> uvodim jos dva brojila
<ivoks> zidovi ce se razbijati, staviti ce se novi osiguraci
<ivoks> itd
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Nisi puno platio, nova brojila, zamjena stare infrastrukture, radni sati. Ne cini mi se previse.
<ivoks> znaci, 1500 eura za sve, ukljucujuci i opremu
 * ravilov bi vjerojatno bar dio toga napravio sam
<ivoks> ne cijele infrastrukture
<ravilov> nisam za djabe zavrsavao elektrotehniku
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jasno, samo ove koja se izmjesta, i prekabliravanje
<ivoks> prakticki premjestaj s jednog mjesta na drugi
<BotaniCar> al, brojila su skupa u b.mater, a ni radni sat nije dzaba
<ivoks> ravilov: ja sam dzabe isao na gradjevinu, ali sad dovoljno zaradim da mogu ovakve sitnicave probleme prebaciti drugima :)
<ivoks> al sam isao u rudjer, ako se to broji
<ravilov> ivoks, zato sam i rekao, ako si dovoljno bogat da mozes bez problema utuci 1500 EUR, onda ce ti sigurno probat naplatit jos bar 50, "jer mogu"
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> optike ima na poljanicama
<ivoks> pa mislim... strasno
<BotaniCar> ravilov: ako cemo posteno, "oni" ce ivoksa uzeti za soma eura, ostatak ode drzavi
<ravilov> eh, to je druga prica
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ravilov> nda, kak se strucno zove djed od zene?
<BotaniCar> Ako imas srece, nikako
<ravilov> punac je zenin stari, a ovo?
<ravilov> ugl
<ivoks> ravilov: pokojni
<ravilov> veseljaci
<ravilov> ugl
<ivoks> prapunac
<ravilov> zenin djed je isto prilicno dobrostojeci, ali jos uvijek preferira stosta po kuci i oko kuce raditi sam
<BotaniCar> sto je moj ujak mom djetetu ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ujak ili djed ?
<ravilov> osobno to jako cijenim
<ravilov> nema do posla obavljenog vlastitim rukama
<ravilov> ovo "bogat sam pa cu platit da mi se napravi" je meni osobno cisto razmetanje
<ravilov> jedina situacija kad to prolazi je ako nisi dovoljno strucan
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodbinski_nazivi
<BotaniCar> zasto ? Ako mogu u 1h napraviti posla po kuci za 200€ ili zaraditi na necem drugom 300€ , matematika je jasna
<ivoks> žena brata moga muža --- jetrva
<ravilov> jer nije sve u parama?
<ivoks> jetrva
<ivoks> di su to smislili
<ravilov> s/v//
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nije sve u parama. Ali to pocne kad imas dovoljno para. 
<ravilov> neces dugo imat dovoljno para ako ces se tako razmetat
<ivoks> a, ovaj je fora:
<ivoks> ženina sestra --- svastika
<ivoks> kako su to dobro prepoznali
<BotaniCar> ravilov: kako sam se razmetao ako sam umjesto sata provedenog da doma napravim posla za 200€ proveo taj sat zaradjujuci 300€ drugdje ?
<BotaniCar> ravilov: drugo je ako sam lupio 200€ da netko napravi nesto umjesto mene, a ja sam natezao kozicu sat vremena
<ivoks> ili ircao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pusti, irc mi je zaradio vise para nego kojesta drugo :) Necu ni spominjati koliko mi je vremena / zivaca spacio
<ravilov> razmetanje je ako ti tih 300 EUR ionako nije trebalo jer si vec dobrostojeci
<ravilov> ne pravi razliku sto se tice zivotnog standarda
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> skotska ima referendum za nezavisnost
<ivoks> svo VB-ovo atomsko oruzje je u skotskoj
<BotaniCar> A, di drze atomski otpad ?
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ravilov> u londonu, slobodno seta ulicama :p
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWEHJuowLA
<datase> YouTube: Blue man Drum Bone - 0:03:27 - 1,649,072 views - 3867 likes / 138 dislikes
<ivoks> nasa vise ne komunicira s rusima
<jelly> kak ce vratiti kosmonaute dole, bungee?
<ivoks> po tom pitanju razgovaraju :)
<jelly> daj se odluci :-)
<ravilov> znaci ne chattaju vise uz kavu
<ravilov> samo biznis
<ivoks> UMRI TOUCHPADU UMRI!
<ravilov> prekini ga zalijevat zasecerenim tekucinama :p
<ivoks> kak da ja operem tu tipkovnicu
<ravilov> alkoholom ili destiliranom vodom
<ivoks>  AWS is hiring for Principal Solutions Architect role - Security to be either based in our office in the UK, Luxembourg or France! 
<ivoks> hm
<ravilov> ili jednostavno baci u smece i iskesiraj jos par tisuca eura, nije bed :p
<ivoks> Kernel Developer Dmitry Monakhov Arrested For Protesting Ukraine Invasion
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/brod--na-sunce--snimljen-u-okolici-pule/1216825/
<Mmike> jebo glupi mysql
<Mmike> idijotski mysql neda da dumpas stvari u CSV
<Mmike> mozes, al' mysqld to radi onda za tebe
<Mmike> wtf!?
<ravilov> dobro da si promijenio posao pa vise ne moras radit s tim, jel? :D
<ivoks> to ziher nes fusari
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> odustajem
<ivoks> desni klik -> zatvori sve ostale kartice
<SilverSpace> nemres spavat pored netjaka 
<ravilov> ako je fush onda je sigurno za porn.com :p
<ravilov> Mmike, dumpaj u SQL, importaj SQL u Pgsql (ili cak sqlite, i to je bolje) i napravi CSV po volji :)
<Mmike> ravilov: predlozio sam to upravo :) 
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kakvo spavanje usred dana, tko to vidio
<ravilov> necak ima pravo
<ravilov> Mmike, iako sam siguran da se i iz mysql moze napravit csv po volji, samo treba malo shell filtera
<Mmike> moze i s pythonom jos bolje 
<Mmike> naime, tak ce se i napravit :)
<ravilov> pa da, sed, grep, python
<ravilov> nesto na tom nivou :p
<ravilov> cat itd
<Mmike> eto sad tracamo ivoksa :)
<ravilov> sta ces drugo s njim, jel :)
<Mmike> nisam ja poceo!
<ivoks> da, lako je tako :/
 * Mmike malo bolje razumije kineze
<Mmike> daklem, kak mi fino filteri maila rade, to je milinica :)
<SilverSpace> a kaj filtriras 
<SilverSpace> ravilov: a kaj ces vec dvije noci ne spavam 
<SilverSpace> budan do 4h
<obruT> SilverSpace: a kad ustajes ? :P
<ravilov> da? zasto?
<obruT> sigurno ga muce nocne more hoce li pobjedit Alan Prost ili Niki Lauda
<ravilov> Mmike, trebalu su ti dobro slozeni filtri da bi razumio kineze?
<ravilov> obruT, ne bi se cudio, ili to ili nije stigao procitat sav zuti tisak za taj dan :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/najveca-zapjena-kokaina-u-povijesti-/1217173/
<Mmike> o jebote :)
<Mmike> pardon, ovo je "o, jebote": http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vjerski-fanatici-opet-izlaze-na-ulice-pred-bolnicama-ce-se-40-dana-moliti-protiv-pobacaja/768980.aspx
<Mmike> odem doma
<ravilov> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ignore me :)
<ravilov> will do :p
<weshmashian> kak mmike mrzi mysql tak cu ja pocet mrzit puppet :)
<ravilov> mene mrzi mrzit
<jelly> jel neko dobio hrpu spama od education@naps.hr jutros
<ravilov> nope
<SilverSpace> obruT: u 7h sam budan
<SilverSpace> gremlina imam 
<ravilov> ali zato ides spat u 10-11, jelda?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> nikad prije 12-1
<SilverSpace> i rijetko da se budim kasnije od 8
<SilverSpace> jedino vikend kad nema netjaka onda znam odspavat
<SilverSpace> netjak se budi izmedu 6-7
<ravilov> pa zato kazem, ako se on budi ranije i time tebi ne da spavat, onda je jedino logicno rjesenje ic spavat ranij
<ravilov> e
<SilverSpace> ne mogu rano zaspat 
<ravilov> onda te nije dovoljno izmorio :p
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko je star?
<Mmike> kak sad to, kaj nije da starija djeca spavaju dulje? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sedam godina 
<SilverSpace> sad kad krene u skolu bu spaval dulje
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ha, u ovim tzv windproof kisobranima sipke nisu metalne nego od fiberglasa
<ravilov> Mmike, u kojem ti to svijetu zivis?
<SilverSpace> novi Dell 16:10
<SilverSpace> dodali hdmi 
<StephenS> diste
<StephenS> gde je hbogner
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-03
<StephenS> kreko
<markosejic> d jutro
<Obi-U-Konobi> Dobro jutro.
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> Sajns Fiksn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji dell?
<ivoks> mrzim ove... kulturoloske razlike
<ivoks> ovi kinezi i japanci se razlikuju vise nego li mi i ameri
<api984> echo "Good morning to ju"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 24" 16:10 U2415 nema ga još na nasem trzistu
<BotaniCar> api984: du jo iven spek Inglez ?
<api984> BotaniCar: i spik ejnglish veri gud :D
<BotaniCar> api984: iz a gud ! 
<api984> BotaniCar: :D
 * ravilov no comprende
<api984> nabavili fotke poznatih? :D
<api984> s aj klouda… 
<ravilov> mora da vam zavide svi iz razreda
<api984> hehe
<ravilov> kolega (isto zapeo u adolseescenciji) jucer potrosio nekih sat-dva na tu glupariju
<ravilov> na kraju nasao sve
<ravilov> cek ne... u pon jos
<api984> jea… ocemo da skidamo 
<ravilov> ja sve gledam i ne vjerujem, mislim si koga jos to zanima
<api984> kako nebi eee… zivotinjski instinkt…. ostali su u mirovini ocito… poklon za bozic je ovo…. 
<SilverSpace> no da
<BotaniCar> api984: daj na /msg neki url kad to slozite u jedan zip ... for science :) 
<api984> BotaniCar: deal.
<BotaniCar> Fala ! Sad cu napokon saznati i tko su popularne zvjezdice, i kakve cice imaju ! vu hu 
<ravilov> ostali su davno prerasli nekontrolirane nalete hormona
<BotaniCar> ravilov: moji hormoni su visoko kontrolirani ! 
<api984> ja sam za akciju i reakciji po tom pitanju uvijek… no shame here… 
<ravilov> zena se ne racuna
<ravilov> imaju englezi izraz za to - stunned development :)
<api984> hehe
<ravilov> pardon, stunted*
<api984> https://mega.co.nz/#!v4VQVBpL!2ZlneDIoMAF99nRfBx-ICPaeCSYQxCPxMswIJjfq0l0
<SilverSpace> joj kaj bi rado neke ljude navukao za usi i nosom u govno jebo ih krivi kujac blesave
<ravilov> sta ovaj SilverSpace zna bit agresivan nekad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/news_archive/31.htm#dell_u2415
<SilverSpace> ravilov: nego kaj kad me zivciraju
<BotaniCar> Madafakin 600MB sisa ? api984 , hvala do neba :) 
<api984> poslao mi frend vec
<api984> srecom nisam morao nis
<api984> spremao se trazit link , doslo mailom cc lista duga do neba LOL
<api984> sugar rush!
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> kaj
<BotaniCar> KAd veceras zena i ja sjednemo pred veliki ekran i pocnemo "ahaha, vidi razroke sise" i "ajme, sto je ravna k'o daska" :)
<api984> jea
<SilverSpace> LG 34UC97 is the World's First Curved Widescreen Monitor http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/lg_34uc97.jpg
<api984> SilverSpace: kosta suho zlato…. :D
<BotaniCar> "kod nas se smije imati samo jjednu zenu, to se zove monotonija" :) 
<ravilov> djabe to sve dok ga ne mogu zamotat cijelog oko glave
<BotaniCar> ravilov: a ti kupi one , sad tako razvikane, occulus ochale, mozda i jeftinije prodjes nego s ovim zakrivljencem
<SilverSpace> ravilov: lol
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kupis vise da dobijes krug
<ravilov> da, to bi se totalno isplatilo
<SilverSpace> samo to je zajeb onda ne znas di pocinj a di zavrsava slika
<ravilov> jel znas gdje pocinje a gdje zavrsava IRL?
<ravilov> odnosno RL
<BotaniCar> Definitivno znam di je poceo moj RL.
<SilverSpace> jedan komentar na fotke "kako bi ja volio jednom Stallmana vidjeti s kratkom kosom i bez brade"
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ako ikad zavrsi u zatvoru, to ce i bit
<ravilov> ...mozda
<BotaniCar> Kaj da kuham dok dodjem s posla ( za sutra, jel ) ?
<api984> BotaniCar: ravioli sa sirom i prsutom, sljivovi knedlji mozda, tuna s pastom…. 
<BotaniCar> Vidis, knedli, to nisam godinama sam radio , thx ! 
<api984> pokusavam se sjetit jos.. ali da nije komplicirano… 
<BotaniCar> Ma, moze biti komplicirano, imam vremena - danas kuham za sutra. Jedini problem s knedlama je di naci dobre sljive popodne 
<api984> uf to da… 
<ravilov> palacinke
<BotaniCar> ravilov: s cime ? 
<Mmike> do malocas sam koristio google-chrome-beta
<Mmike> sad sam upalio non-beta
<Mmike> pa to leti! :D
<BotaniCar> Opce ne znam zakaj se jebes s besplatnim beta testiranjem za gugl, nek si plate test crew
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> nekad je beta bila ono sto je bilo ok za koristit
<Mmike> tamo, u verziji 6 ili 8 :)
<Mmike> pa mi ostalo
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur
<ravilov> Mmike, to je bilo tako da te navuku na free testing
<ravilov> i diler prvi put daje jeftinije/besplatno
<BotaniCar> cesto kontaktiras dilere ravilov ? :) I, s cim palacinke da delam ?
<SilverSpace> bome i ubuntu beta leti
<ravilov> eto, s drogom
<ravilov> otkud ja znam, sta god se ima u kuci
<BotaniCar> Meni je droga nutella, ali to ipak nije za rucak 
<BotaniCar> ma, nema se niceg u kuci, samo zelja da se sutra jede , pomozi :)
<Mmike> droga
<Mmike> :)
 * Mmike kupio najbolju drogu ikad:
<BotaniCar> Ma, ako napravim palacinke s marihuanom, jso cu morat' zenu nosit' do kreveta.. nemojte mi to zeljeti, to nije ( po kilazi) zena koju sam onomad zenio :D
<SilverSpace> mama upravo zapekla u rolu zemlje zalivene zasladenim jajima 
<Mmike> http://www.worldmarket.com/product/dave's+gourmet+scorpion+pepper+hot+sauce.do
<SilverSpace> žemlje*
<ravilov> jel se to smrce, Mmike?
<Mmike> ravilov: mosh si i u oko kapat ako si dovoljno musko :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<SilverSpace> jel se pjeni 
<ravilov> oko? vjerojatno
<Mmike> oko?
<Mmike> brijem da jako :D
<SilverSpace> samo ak se pjeni to priznajem
<ravilov> Mmike, zvuci kao da bi odlicno islo s ovim: http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f76/bigcity6/Album%204/Manwich.jpg
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ja bi reko da bi islo prije sa ovim http://www.zadarskilist.hr/media/base/janjetina.JPG
<ravilov> SilverSpace, hoces rec da ti mama ne sprema zemlju za rucak?!
<ravilov> SilverSpace, nah, to svatko moze probavit
<BotaniCar> Ako mozete probaviti moja pitanja ovdje, mozete i sendvic koji je ravilov sugerirao, za desert izjedite express lonac
<ravilov> hrdjavi?
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> hrdjavi !!! Pda, extra aroma :)
<SilverSpace> jedina droga na kaj se ja palim je janjetina+pivo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/izasla-prva-verzija-luneos/135535.aspx
<Mmike> " Once a month, your password will be emailed to you as a reminder."
<Mmike> kaj?
<BotaniCar> Preizvrsno: http://www.brendangregg.com/Specials/allslow
<SilverSpace> kaj je tu izvrsno
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nikad nisi imao pre brz sustav na kojem nisi nesto mogao vidjeti/napraviti/izmjeriti jer je - pre brzo ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovo anulira taj problem 
<SilverSpace> Pojedite samo jednu dnevno, pa zaboravite na zloglasni rak i srčani udar
<SilverSpace> hm ja krivo procitao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pre brz :)
<jelly> Mmike: Mailman.
<SilverSpace> no da atom je prebrz
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne postoji prebrz sustav :) 
<Mmike> jelly: neznam jesam ikad koristio password koj sam tamo morao unjeti
<BotaniCar> obruT: diskutabilno, i uvjetovano kojecime :) 
<jelly> Mmike: u 99% slucajeva ti nikad ne treba
<jelly> Mmike: jedino ako hoces privremeno stopirati mail ili prebaciti u digest mod
<obruT> BotaniCar: btw. dtrace je super stvar :) a mogo si i slowaris jos usporit :)
<jelly> Mmike: Mailman administratori prvog u mjesecu dobiju bounceve od tih remindera, i komentare ljutih korisnika "da vam PM odjavite me vise sa te liste"
<jelly> prvi u mjesecu se pozdravljaju sa Happy Mailman Day
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> Američke vlasti strahuju da su džihadisti u Libiji ukrali 11 komercijalnih zrakoplova
<BotaniCar> Zakaj se boje, siguran sam da ce dzihadistima prije ponestati aviona nego njima nebodera !
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: morao sam ovo tvitnut :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: ih, u nedjelju je uspon na Covadonga jezera !
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koincidentno, bas ti stalkam twitter i smijem se :) Mi smo tvoja muza :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ides :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: spija :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Izgleda da ima sljiva u Konzumu, mozda ipak budu knedle ! 
<BotaniCar> Sad kad kupim sljive s okusom stiropora .. 
<ravilov> napunis divnim umjetnim pekmezom sa slikom sljive
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDucvQYlWj4
<datase> YouTube: New Zealand's Haka Dance v USA - Amazing Moment - 2014 FIBA Basketball World Cup - 0:01:14 - 132,499 views - 1318 likes / 24 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ima ih i u kaflandu malo prije bio ja
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si probao, imaju ikakav okus ? 
<BotaniCar> Ove godine je sve ( i povrce i voce ) zakua. Lijepo i bljutavo. Puno vode,a malo sunca .. 
<SilverSpace> nisam ove iz kauflanda konzumove jesam neki dan i jos su zelene bez okusa
<SilverSpace> bar ove ovdje kod mene
<SilverSpace> trebaju par dana odstajati 
<ravilov> trebale bi bit bar kisele
<ravilov> ne bez okusa
<BotaniCar> Slazem se. 
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/348979/Pogreska-vodeceg-covjeka-utrke-zavrsila-katastrofom.html
<SilverSpace> kak se raspao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tm1Jgl8he8
<datase> YouTube: Spectacular Crash!!  Nairo Quintana !Vuelta a Espana 2014  ||HD|| - 0:00:39 - 303 views
<infy-> dobar dan
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<BotaniCar1> Ozbiljno sumnjam da ti ponekad na poslu nekaj delas, jaca. Pa nisi za to u silne skole isla ! 
<Guest85586> d dan
<ravilov> nevjerojatno kako je tesko naci solidan weather widget za android :/
<SilverSpace> jesi probao moj indikator vremena 
<Mmike> ravilov: teze nego za KDE? :)
<ravilov> kakav tvoj indikator?
<SilverSpace> tak se zove :)
<ravilov> Mmike, meni da buduci da kde nemam namjeru niti pogledat kamoli koristit :p
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sigurno pretpostavljas da mi treba iskljucivo lokalno vrijeme :p
<jelly> koliko ti vremena treba...?
<ravilov> truth is, lokalno vrijeme mi je najmanje bitno
<jelly> ak ti trebaju dva, stavis dva widgeta?
<ravilov> ne bi vjerovao koliko je to netrivijalno ponekad
<ravilov> nasao jedan koji *skoro* ispunjava sve uvjete, ali je prilicno bugav
<ravilov> promijenim lokaciju za jedan, promijeni se na drugom
<ravilov> koji god stisnem, uvijek otvori DRUGU lokaciju
<jelly> stigao mi omiljeni mail
<jelly> izvod tekuceg di se vidi kak je placa sjela
<ravilov> spam?
<ravilov> a
<SilverSpace> ravilov: My-weather-indicator
<ravilov> a ne volis gledat kak placa odlazi?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, cem da pogledam
<SilverSpace> http://www.atareao.es/
<ravilov> ima to na nekom razumljivom jeziku?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam jesi vidio... staro, ali uvijek predobro za gledat :)   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik
<datase> YouTube: Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton - 0:06:13 - 11,203,525 views - 87899 likes / 1851 dislikes
<ravilov> SilverSpace, prva zamjerka, DALEKO prevelik, treba mi 2x1 widget, gledanje vremena mi nije primarna funkcija telefona :)
<ravilov> osim toga, sta je ovo? to nije android...
<ravilov> ili je
<SilverSpace> obruT: da vidio :)
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovat kaj lik radi 
<obruT> i to sve jos s cestovnjakom :)
<obruT> samo cekam da mu pukne kotac :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: pa ima i widgete 
<SilverSpace> obruT: nije to tvoj kotac pa da pukne :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee54EP-nho4
<datase> YouTube: Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party "The Outtakes" - 0:02:41 - 1,459,163 views - 7064 likes / 105 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jQjvrZ5KL4
<datase> YouTube: Ultimate Bike Fails Compilation 2014 || FailWinDaily - 0:05:49 - 1,849,866 views - 1595 likes / 472 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ruzno za gledat 
<BotaniCar> kak je smijesno delati na 14" 4:3 monitoru :D
<BotaniCar> irc mi je veci od ekrana , kak god ga smanjio :D
<jelly> ravilov: probao https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.fancywidgets&hl=en ?
<jelly> ravilov: jebo.me/slije/Screenshot_2014-09-03-14-50-35.png 
<BotaniCar> 78% baterije !! I call photoshop ! :) 
<jelly> zasto je 78% posebno 
<BotaniCar> moji uredjaji su rijetko kad vise-puni-nego-prazni
<BotaniCar> ( citaj: ljubomorim ) 
<jelly> napunjen sinoc
<BotaniCar> I moj, sad je na 50% , nemam ni wifi upaljen .. 
<BotaniCar> Dobar taj tvoj kinez
<jelly> velim, kupio na preporuku
<jelly> 14h 42m on battery
<BotaniCar> Meni je jos uvijek zao kaj mi zena nije dala da otkupim tvoj stari telefon, vec to bi mi bio pomak na bolje 
<ravilov> jelly, nelose, budem isprobao, zasad sam nasao neki palmary weather koji izgleda jako slicno i cini se da radi ok
<jelly> sad kad se igram na tableticu umjesto na mobitelu, traje 2-3 dana
<ravilov> znam da cjepidlacim ali jos kad bi imao i lokalno vrijeme upisane lokacije... :)
<jelly> ravilov: u 2x1??
<BotaniCar> O,da, i ja sam se tabletom preporodio. Kaj imas za tabletiranje jelly ? Ja sam sretan s 7" galaxy tabom 
<ravilov> da, eto ovaj palmary isto ima 2x1 pa svejedno vidim da ima sasvim dovoljno mjesta
<jelly> kaj, sa fontom od 6 piksli
<jelly> BotaniCar: nexus 10
<ravilov> ne, ali recimo ne treba mi grafika koja oduzme pola tog 2x1 :)
<ravilov> jelly, http://i.imgur.com/5UkkExb.png - koliko vidim izmedju gornjeg dijela i donjeg teksta ima sasvim dovoljno mjesta za jos i sat, cak i datum :)
<ravilov> doduse prema njihovom screenshotu i nema bas toliko mjesta: https://lh4.ggpht.com/bQ-pSPm1N7LBK2Iz8_EcH15Vhb2kOf93VHvz3URac4wMFXTIZwKopbWgWEEDgO-HJtg=h900
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ti je uopce bitno koliko je sati ili koji je dan, bitno da mozes na displayu vidjeti ono sto vidis i kroz prozor !
<ravilov> <ravilov> SilverSpace, sigurno pretpostavljas da mi treba iskljucivo lokalno vrijeme :p
<ravilov> kad se bas moram ponavljat
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> onda fino uzmes posebno weather i posebno international time, i vozi
<jelly> vrijeme i vrijeme nije isto
<ravilov> pa ako vrijeme nije lokalno, onda je za pretpostaviti da ni vrijeme nije lokalno :D
<ravilov> also, nemam ni mjesta ni zelje ni volje imati bas TOLIKO widgeta
<ravilov> bilo kako bilo, pitat cu deva jel moze ubaciti i sat
<BotaniCar> ravilov: sorry, bil sam offline i nisam vidio tu liniju
<ravilov> kad nemas novu ht optiku
<BotaniCar> eh, da je to jedino sto nemam :)
<ravilov> eee djabe mi trud
<ravilov> zadnji update je bio prije tocno 3 godine
<ravilov> September 1, 2011
<ravilov> lol, covjek ne da je prestao razvijat, nego se sa njegovih stranica moze skinut premium verzija koju na play store inace naplacuje $4
<BotaniCar> :) Ovce treba sisati
<ravilov> btw
<ravilov> bilo bi zgodno da ima sat lokacije na widgetu
<ravilov> ali nije nuzno
<ravilov> moze i kad tapnem pa unutar detalja
<ravilov> e ipak nije tako jednostavno, mozes skinut premium besplatno ali svejedno provjerava licencu
<ravilov> koju moras kupit
<jaizza> jel ja falim kome ovdje uopće? :-)
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<ravilov> tko si sad ti?
<jaizza> markosejic: hej haj
<jaizza> sva sam ukočena, treba mi masaža
<markosejic> hej 
<BotaniCar> markosejic: sto cekas! poziv si dobio, kaj ti treba crtati ?! 
<markosejic> ne
 * BotaniCar dobaci markosejicu paket kondoma, ulje za masazu i gradjevinarsku kacigu
<markosejic> lil
<markosejic> lol
<BotaniCar> lul
<BotaniCar> lal
<BotaniCar> lel
<jaizza> BotaniCar: olako me prodaješ
<jaizza> uokolo
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<BotaniCar> jaizza: pa nis' ti moja vec barbina :) I, sama si se prodala ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: radiš zeca dok je ražanj u šumi
 * BotaniCar izradi zeca za 100€
<markosejic> sta ce građevinarska kaciga
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ti si jos djevac :) 
<BotaniCar> Nitko drugi ne bi to pitao :)
<ravilov> da se ne ozlijedis
<markosejic> aha
<ravilov> bas nista ne znas
<markosejic> whatever
<markosejic> jbg bosanac sam polovicno ne treba kaciga
<markosejic> trrda glava
<markosejic> tvrda glava
<BotaniCar> Tebi na dushu, valjda si zivotno osiguran 
<markosejic> e to nisam
<BotaniCar> Uzmi onda, ipak, kacigu :D
<markosejic> u slucaju da naletim na rafal od oklagije
<ravilov> sta nije onda da si samo polovicno tvrdoglav?
<markosejic> hm e o tome bi se dalo jos dugo raspravljati
<ravilov> sta ce jos izmislit, galaxy note sa zaobljenim rubom ekrana http://cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/09/galaxy-note-edge/gsmarena_007.jpg
<SilverSpace> nu 
<jelly> zgodno
<SilverSpace> fora
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IHdCnoPiok
<datase> YouTube: worlds best scooter 1000w 36v !!!!! - 0:06:13 - 261,411 views - 301 likes / 99 dislikes
<SilverSpace> od kud ovaj ? http://is.gd/GQFeoW
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> ovo je usb hub http://www.uugear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/hub_monster1.jpg
<jelly> to je fotošop
<obruT> mozda je gimp
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> demit, promijenio sam pass na jednom stroju preko kojeg imam vpn u mrezu... i sad ne mogu nesto napravit od doma nego moram u firmu
<obruT> za popizdit
<SilverSpace> nije ni jedno ni drugo
<SilverSpace> obruT: bar ti kisa ne pada 
<SilverSpace> jos
<obruT> odo...
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnsdc7cTPuU
<datase> YouTube: Суровый Челябинский Дисней. [NSFW] - 0:01:32 - 2,820,806 views - 32721 likes / 675 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> pitao sam i na drugom kanalu... jel Spuzvabob isto od Disneyja?
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> opa mega 50G free
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/a2a.png
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidim ja, i ti ces u zatvor :)
<SilverSpace> yep ko debeli 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si vec stigo na posao :P
<obruT> jesam :) imam citavih 12 minuta pjesice
<obruT> upogonio upgrade uredjaja, idem sad doma ... doce oko 22h izvjestaj mailom o uspjesnosti :P
 * obruT razmislja kako bi zivot bio tuzan bez "at" komande/daemona na linuxu
<obruT> odo doma
<ravilov> jelly, isprobao fancy widgets, ne podrzava vise lokacija - mogu imat X widgeta ali na jednom mjestu se odredjuju postavke za njih sve
<Hrki> BotaniCar1: oi, tek sam sad vidio poruku, ma na kraju mi nije trebalo, ali ako ikada zapne znam koga da pitam
<SilverSpace> Atom is an open source "hackable text editor for the 21st Century"
<SilverSpace> ovaj atom izgleda mocno 
<obruT> jel podrzava vim bindinge ?
<obruT> ajme, to se vrti na node.js ?
<obruT> mislim da bih prije presao na emacs nego na taj atom :)
<Mmike> url neki?
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-editor-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Mmike> obruT, jel' grepas cesto?
<Mmike> varnish je takav drek
<obruT> grepam svaki dan :)
<Mmike> obruT, si cuo za ag?
<Mmike> silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> toplo preporucam :)
<obruT> bacicu pogled, thanx
<Mmike> pajz ovo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> spor je grep :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> nemrem :)
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> uglavnom 10238941234 puta brze od grepa
<Mmike> zna prepoznat binary fileove i njih ne promatra
<Mmike> zna se rastrhreadat pa je jos brzi
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> cuda
<darko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnsdc7cTPuU
<datase> YouTube: Суровый Челябинский Дисней. - 0:01:32 - 3,635,317 views - 37285 likes / 764 dislikes
<SilverSpace> bilo vec
<SilverSpace> 2,820,806
<SilverSpace> ides od 18:58
<SilverSpace> na 3,635,317
<Mmike> WEEEEEEEEEEE WEEEEEEEEEEE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<SilverSpace> keeeeeee
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-04
<darko> hm
<darko> hmmmm hmmmmm
<darko> sta/di/gdje kupit neko cudo da sakrijem u bike
<darko> pa da mu vidim lokaciju ak ga neko mazne
<darko> neki sitni odasiljac
<darko> lokator, jel
<darko> samo koji
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar1> Majku mu staru, ono kad ti globalni chrome profile pregazi account-specific profil 
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, mileni
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> svileni
<SilverSpace> http://images.gizmag.com/gallery_lrg/mc2-6.jpg
<SilverSpace> The National Bike Registry estimates that 1.5 million bikes are stolen each year
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<api984> jutar
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i tebi micek
<jaizza> komad!!!
<jaizza> kad će sunce da te dobijem na bajk .. :-|
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> izgleda ove godine nis od sunca vise 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemoj misliti da ćeš se izvući ;-)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vele sunčano od nedjelje ;-)
<SilverSpace> bas im ne vjerujem 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ja ću otpuhat oblake
<jaizza> ako treba
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ima teta ja dobar par plućica
<jaizza> kažu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ulalala http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-development/oracle-hasnt-killed-java-theres-still-time-247823
<SilverSpace> to me uopce ne cudi
<api984> Oracle bad for bussinessssss
<BotaniCar1> !addquote  <jaizza> ima teta ja dobar par plućica
<BotaniCar1> jutro, jaca
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: pak sam ih slikala sad nedavno
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: vele da su dobra
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: kaj se to ne mjeri spirometrijom, ne rengenom ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: dobro jutro, you stud
<jaizza> sorry, kako ono bijaše
<jaizza> wobbly?
<jaizza> puhala sam isto
<BotaniCar1> o, i kaj rezultati puhanja vele, to se racuna ?!
<jaizza> pa sam ti rekla da su plućica skoro k'o nova!
<Hrki> poz, sto se dogadja sa freenodeom, nema dana da me ne disconnecta
<BotaniCar1> Mnijem da je problem s tvoje strane. 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> Hrki: nekakav manji ddos traje od cca vikenda
<SilverSpace> :) 4.771.680
<SilverSpace> od sinoc 
<Mmike> jebo zagreb i kisu i debile koji se ne usude vozit
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> pol od tih ima celeston na autima 
<SilverSpace> ni ne mogu se vozit 
<SilverSpace> malo sam i reko pol
<jelly> sto je celeston?
<SilverSpace> gume celave 
<SilverSpace> ovdje na mojem parkiralistu nitko nije promjenio gume vec 5-7 godina 
<SilverSpace> ova mega sync uopce nije los 
<SilverSpace> i 50G
<BotaniCar1> Ima tko preporuku za neki dobar softver za izradu edu filmica s anotacijama? Sad imam izbor: ili koristiti pet aplikacija za produkciju, ili jednu koja ne moze snimiti filmic duzi od 5000 frameova :(
<obruT_> gore linkan clanak glede jave je zesce smece od clanka
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) 
<Hrki> jelly: a tko ih ddosa? :)
<jelly> Hrki: neki dogecoin scammeri
<Mmike> obruT: koji?
<obruT> Mmike: 09:49 < jaizza> ulalala http://www.infoworld.com/d/application-development/oracle-hasnt-killed-java-theres-still-time-247823
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: mechbunny! :D
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ovo moje nece ici online 
<Mmike> ma znam :)
<Mmike> serem :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: hocu avi/mp4 napraviti. 
<Mmike> mechbunny to moze
<Mmike> http://www.mechbunny.com/
<Mmike> "Mechbunny's flagship product - our tube script is built to handle massive traffic and scalable across multiple servers"
<Mmike> kakva odvratna laz :D
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar1> https://www.ted.com/talks/chris_hadfield_what_i_learned_from_going_blind_in_space # kakav talk, i onda na kraju jos zapjeva "This is major Tom  from ground control" :) 
<markosejic> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar1: jel to slucajno sad svira space oddity na radiju
<BotaniCar1> markosejic: zabavno je jer je tip bivsi astronaut
<BotaniCar1> jelly: nisam siguran, nemam radio u dometu uha :) 
<jelly> striim
<BotaniCar1> Ma, slusao sam tipa kak mi govori da se ne moram bojati paukova :) Jer, nisu najgore sto mi se moze desiti :D
<BotaniCar1> nego, jelly, kaj da strimam ? Paradise radio, nekaj drugo ?
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> tj. radio paradise
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYMCLz5PQVw
<datase> YouTube: David Bowie - Space Oddity - 0:05:04 - 6,753,361 views - 30750 likes / 518 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> Nda, ako se nekom slusa goth metal: http://www.angelseed.info/
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5qvPg_cuw4
<datase> YouTube: Blind Guardian-Mirror Mirror live at Wacken 2007 HQ - 0:05:54 - 120,164 views - 684 likes / 3 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> \m/
<Hrki> jelly: to je jos u opticaju? :D
<jelly> pojma
<jaizza> http://www.dnevno.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/131396-incident-u-konzumu-radnik-prskao-po-povrcu-sredstvom-za-kukce-pred-ocima-kupca-foto.html
<BotaniCar1> Znao sam ja da ona redovno prati dnevno.*
<jaizza> c/p je s FB, nema neke dileme oko izvora
<BotaniCar1> Ahh, da, standardizirani "Krivim FB" komentar :) To vise ni na BUGovom forumu ne prolazi :)
<jelly> bug ima forum?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA9bCV7zLv4 like a record baby 
<datase> YouTube: Spin Vinyl Spin! - 0:04:28 - 298,947 views - 3613 likes / 51 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> uotz aut , hir aj kam | nc nc nc nc
<BotaniCar1> Ha , foun enkripzn ( Snajder apruvao ): https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/620001568/jackpair-safeguard-your-phone-conversation
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Nemoj da tko nije potpisao ( zahtjeva OIB ) https://clicknsign.eu/en/projects/93/legalise-cannabis
<Mmike> obruT: za javu, to je dobro - sad ce i tak svi na go prec :)
<ravilov> JAVA WILL LIVE ON!
<BotaniCar> That, that is the sad part of the story. 
<ravilov> java je super, when done right
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da cu i takvu implementaciju jednom dozivjeti :) Za sad sam zadovoljan kad dobijem citljivu gresku 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: fina anketa :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki, pa da. Hebo informatiku, daj da uzgajam zelenjavu ! A sin ima da mi po tekmama hoda s onim mobilnim standom i galami "kikiriki, pivo, jointoFi" 
<BotaniCar> Bas me zanima koliko ce rvatina dati OIB za ovako nesto :) 
<Hrki> ali ima jedna anketa, hrvatska :)
<Hrki> isto je dosta ljudi potpisalo
<Hrki> sad je pitanje kako je proslo i dali su se organizirali
<Hrki> kao neki referendum ::)
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se, potpisao sam, nikad nista od toga ( ne sjecam se zasto je zapelo) 
<BotaniCar> Brijem da stoneri nisu imali muda ostaviti ime i prezime na takvoj listi. 
<Hrki> bas to
<ravilov> bili su previse uslagirani pa nisu bili u stanju
<Hrki> evo orah nesto predlaze slicno
<Hrki> ali mislim da prikupljaju mlade, pa nece biti nista od toga
<Hrki> inace, neki dan sam se provozao pokraj polja industrijske, nisam ni znao da mi je tak blizu
<Hrki> odmah uz drzavnu cestu, cijela plantaza :)
<BotaniCar> naberi malo, ako i ne puca, okus je fin ( chaj/med/rakiju zaciniti time )
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> zamisli si to, kad ces moc na stadionu kupit kikiriki, pivo i sfrkani joint :)
<jaizza> Mmike
<obruT> BotaniCar: moze se java fino slozit i da ne dobijes gresku :) stvar ne radi, al nema necitljive greske :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zamisljam za pocetak da Maminjo vise nema veze s Dinamom, pa da opet nekad i odem na tekmu ;)
<BotaniCar> obruT: u vecini slucajeva i imam takve deploye , zato sam  sretan kad vidim gresku :D
<ravilov> obruT, kako, tako da javu ni ne instaliras? :)
<Mmike> ja sam 3+ godina radio u firmi koja se bavila raznim SMS uslugama = sms ankete, nagradne igre, oglasi, chatovi, loyalti programi i ina sranja
<Mmike> firma je imala svoj SMS gateway koji smo sami razvili
<Mmike> sve se vrtilo u tomcatu
<Mmike> i radilo je tip-top
<Mmike> nije java perl da je losa po defaultu - java programera ima jako puno i vecina su debili
<Mmike> "Obrtnici će ovim izmjenama plaćati PDV prema izdanim računima."
<Mmike> Wo! Wo wo wo !
<Mmike> ""Imajte malo povjerenja." <- Milanovic
<Mmike> o, lol fakin lol
<BotaniCar> o, lol, fakin NECU 
<SilverSpace> oh
<SilverSpace> "Nismo mi nista obecali." <- Milanovic
<obruT> ja za neke stvari fakat ne znam u cemu drugom bi ih radio nego u javi... jednostavno nema te platforme/tehnologije u kojoj bi se to moglo napraviti u razumnom roku, a da bude elegantno, brzo i stabilno
<Mmike> obruT: daj primjer
<Mmike> daklem, thunderbird da bi ispravno filtrirao mail mora ga skroz downloadirati, inace ne prepoznaje sve headere
<Mmike> jebemti proizvod
<obruT> Mmike: sta, da nabrajam sve projekte na kojima sam radio u zadnje vrijeme ili ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: svi tvoji projekti su bili na vrijeme, elegantni,brzi i stabilni ? Jab'te zeniJo ! :) 
<obruT> Mmike: dakle, bilo sto sto ima vise layera, prica s bazama, ima poslovnu logiku, ima vise interfaceova prema drugim sustavima, ima i sucelje prema korisnicima, sto preko weba sto preko servisa koje koriste standardne aplikacije... usput i obradjuje vece kolicine podataka i tak to...
<Mmike> pa spomeni te 'neke stvari' o kojima pricas :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni Tb kenjucka pri filtriranju iako je povukao cijeli mail :( 
<Mmike> ma ja sam tijo sanmo profiltrirat sumu koju sam imao
<Mmike> sad to sieve radi, i radi izvrsno
<Mmike> zivio
 * Mmike mora ucit go :)
<obruT> ja sam prosao kroz go tutorial, cini se simpaticno, meni u poslu totalno neupotrebljivo i tak to :)
<ravilov> ides, novi telefonski scam
<ravilov> upravo smo dobili obavijest
<ravilov> dobije se sms sadrzaja "nazovite me hitno!" (da, na hrvatskom) sa +216 broja (Tunis), kad se nazove dobije se fake ringing ali vec su se javili i veselo broje minute
<jelly> pa koji mamlaz ide zvati nepoznati broj van hrvatske?
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> ljudi kod nas cesto zovu izvan hrvatske
<ravilov> sasvim legalno i poslovno opravdano
<ravilov> nas HQ je izvan hrvatske
<jelly> da, poslovnog partnera
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> a jbg, poslovni mobitel == free pozivi, a ljudi su dovoljno glupi
<ravilov> mislim ocigledno jesu, zasto bi inace dobili ovakvu globalnu obavijest
<BotaniCar> Ako je poslovni telefon, nek firma briga o tome, zaista. 
<ravilov> firma ne moze nista osim slati ovakve globalne obavijesti, za bilo kakvu kontrolu koristenja telefona treba kontaktirati partnera T-Mobile a to nije uvijek jednostavno...
<jelly> nemate admina zaduzenog za to?
<BotaniCar> Onda niste dovoljno veliki klijent :) Ako jeste, sve je jednostavno 
<jelly> nije tolko jednostavno al bar se ne mora svako ponaosob jebat s t-mobile podrskom
<ravilov> bas cu pitat, navodno nije neki random +216 broj nego je uvijek isti i poznat, bas bi ga mogli globalno blokirat
<jelly> pa nek blokira cijeli tunis, sta fali
<SilverSpace> kaj je to go?
<jelly> programski jezik
<SilverSpace> od kad to
<ravilov> pa daj upotrijebi taj google, pobogu...
<ravilov> jao
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kak 
<ravilov> jelly, sta ako imam tetku u tunisu??
<ravilov> sigurno to mogu nekako poslovno pravdati
<jelly> ravilov: zovi je s jbnog privatnog broja
<jelly> SilverSpace: https://www.google.hr/search?q=go
<jelly> tak nekak
<ravilov> plus minus
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koju si ti ono reko da nagios klikalicu koristis?
<BotaniCar> nagios klikalicu ? Nemam nikakav web konfigurator ako to mislis jer im ne vjerujem. A i postoje samo dva dobra na nagios marketu
<BotaniCar> juce smo pricali o puppet dashboardu, pa si mozda pomijesao 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nagiosql ili nest takvo si mi davno reko da koristis
 * Mmike je misio da pozna relativno dobro python dekoratore, a bas u biti sad vidi da mora to prouciti iznova
 * Mmike u biti nezna nist
<ravilov> python must die
<jelly> zasto?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislis mozda na http://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Addons/Configuration/NConf/details ? To sam testirao jedared. 
<ravilov> jelly, zasto ne? :p
<Mmike> ravilov: fact is da perl umire :)
<jelly> ravilov: zato sto "X must die" obicno ima tehnicki razlog 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/p480x480/1622103_873111356032288_4290852105035831668_n.jpg?oh=c265b8bfd69497a6cf3330fe918b765a&oe=54722723 # prvi headphone set, ikad
 * SilverSpace se divi vamo kaj znate po kodu cackat 
<ravilov> jelly, ne ako trollam :p
<jelly> ravilov: zato sto se nadam da kad netko napise tak nesto, ne baljezga bezveze
<ravilov> ali ako bas hoces...
<SilverSpace> odavno odustao od toga 
<ravilov> jer mi se osobno ne svidja kao jezik
<ravilov> jelly, dobrodosao na internet
<jelly> ravilov: internet nije izgovor za pricati bedastoce
<BotaniCar> Can't sleep, someone is wrong on internets. I must make it right :)
<ravilov> o jbt
<ravilov> koji je tebi sad?
<ravilov> ( jelly )
 * jelly mora naucit da ravilov ponekad blebne i ostane ziv
<ravilov> jep
<ravilov> ko i svi drugi
<ravilov> u cem je problem?
<jelly> u mojim ocekivanjima
<ravilov> ne ocekujes da su iza nickova...ljudi?
<jelly> zapravo da
<ravilov> jbg, sorry to disappoint, ali...
<jelly> trollove ignoriram i ljepse mi je na svijetu
<ravilov> trollovi su isto ljudi
<ravilov> samo ljudi s problemima
<jelly> nisu
<ravilov> nda
<ravilov> ok
<jelly> za cackat po (tudjem) kodu ne treba puno mudrosti, to je jednostavnije od pisanja neceg iznova iz nule
<jelly> samo to treba uvesti u osnovnu skolu
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> piton od 4tog osnovne
<Mmike> i do 8mog
<Mmike> nakon toga tko hoce moze
<jelly> i 4. je mozda prekasno
<BotaniCar> *khm* , nemojte se bahatiti s "prekasno" jer me tjerate u depru ! :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj djeca znaju 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: znaju kaj je NLO !!
<jelly> BotaniCar: zasto u depru, imas vremena do djetetove 7. godine nauciti dovoljno da mozes prenijeti osnove
<BotaniCar> jelly: a ja ! I ja bi htio znati vise od osnova, nemoj mi reci da sam okasnio na taj voz ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisi
<BotaniCar> Doduse, uvijek mogu angazirati klinca da kasnije uci mene. Ako budem dobar, nece dici ruke od mene tak brzo
<Mmike> samo sto ce ti sad bit pun kurac naporno
 * Mmike je nekad mogao u 2 dana polovit cuda, danas u 4 sata nemre polovit osnove osim ako nije iznimno koncentriran
<Mmike> citaj: uz dete doma - nema fakin sanse :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma zajebajem se malo jer inace rijetko kad ovdje vidim iskazan stav da se $nesto mora rano, a kasnije je kasno
<Mmike> lakse je rano
<BotaniCar> Ae ,ae
 * Mmike je naucio programirati u masincu na C64 u 6tom osnovne! Sam!
<Mmike> da ne velim da sam engleski onda vec znao vrlo dobro
<ravilov> Mmike, ali! pascal!
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> aj me sad stavi ucit francuski
<jelly> LDA STA JNE je lakse od engleskog :-)
<Mmike> STA LDA STX
<Mmike> RTS
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ugl, da :) a sad ovaj go, jebem ti sve, naporno je. Em sam star i trom i trul, em mi zuji u usima em imam dete doma em 1001 problem (jesi kupio pelene kad ces platit racun jesi gledo novi stan sta je s tetom cuvalicom a servis auta pa joj nemam nit benzina u njemu fak nisam dolare promijenio jebem ti sve!)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj novi stan ? 
<ravilov> a sudje i ves se peru sami :)
<BotaniCar> Da imas i 30 soba, vise ni jedna nece biti tvoja, to je tak :D
<jelly> jel ima gotovo rjesenje za playati youtube video kao xscreensaver, bez downloada i kemijanja?
<jelly> tocnije, kao kde screensaver
<ravilov> pokrenes browser u fullscreen :)
<jelly> ti si danas izvor "pametnih" ideja vidim
<BotaniCar> jelly: Nemam. Mozak mi se omotao oko stupa na pomisao da kao screensaver gurnem neku playlistu i onda mi se youtube izlomi na "this video is no longer available"
<vileni_> ili restricted
<ravilov> jelly, a ti si danas bas ekstra nad*kan vidim
 * BotaniCar podijeli kokice svima
<jelly> ravilov: ekstra sa maslacem preko
<BotaniCar> Veli mi internet da KDEu nemrem ni lokalni video olako potkubati kao screensaver :( 
<SilverSpace> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BotaniCar> jelly: bi li valjalo da postavis animirani wallpaper, pa ugasis screensaver ? Ili se to kosi s "lock your workstation" navadama ? 
<jelly> mora bit zalockano
<ravilov> sto se desi ako *slucajno* nema interneta ili iz nekog drugog razloga video nije dostupan?
<jelly> ak nije zalokano moram ostavit 5 kuna u skrabici, i zna se desit da posaljem nepodobni mejl na all@
<BotaniCar> jelly: KDE , navodno, ima vec ugradjen nekakav "media screen saver" koji utilizira kaffeine , mozda se to da haknut da strima od nekud ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda, zato i pitam "bez downloada i kemijanja" jer mi se ne isplati istrazivati
<BotaniCar> Posteno, rollbackam na prvi odgovor: ne znam 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kakav potez SDP-a
<ivoks> dakle, najavili su ove promjene oko placa
<jelly> a i u modu sam da grizem na beskorisne odgovore...
<ivoks> svjesno znajuci da to nece proci na ustavnom sudu
<ivoks> jer:
<BotaniCar> jelly: dvojim da grizes, ta od mesa smo, should not be to your liking  ! :) 
<ivoks> "Na dužnosnike i one koji rade u javnom sektoru koji svi imaju plaću veću od 8800 kuna, se ove promjene neće primjenjivati", rekao je Milanovic.
<ivoks> to je protuustavno; ne mogu se jedni porezi primijenjivati na jedne, a drugi na druge
<obruT> jelly: uff...
<obruT> (citam ovo od prije - jednostavnije je prckati po tudjem kodu)
<obruT> e pa ja radim na rewriteu dosta smeca koje sam naslijedio
<jelly> ivoks: misliš jedni~realni sektor drugi~državna služba?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Zasto ? Dapace, da se mene pita bi svi koji rade u javnom sektoru trebali prestati placati dadzbine jer samo prelijevaju iz supljeg u prazno i grade lazni volumen. 
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> znaci, ako radis u privatnoj firmi, 40% placas na iznos preko 13000kn, a ako radis u javnoj, 40% placas na iznos preko 8800kn
<ivoks> to je protuustavno
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sto ne znaci da nije dobro. Nije Ustav sveta krava, prekrajali su ga i iz glupljih razloga. 
<obruT> Mmike: kod go-a nije problem naucit sintaksu, jezik kao takav... treba malo promijeniti nacin razmisljanja :)
<BotaniCar> doduse, cjela ta mjera nema smisla , pa je ova prepiska vjezba iz uzaludnosti
<ivoks> ima smisla
<ivoks> i like it
<ivoks> vise cu trositi u hr
<ivoks> a i mirka i kenny18 ce dobiti nesto vece place :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne mislis da mjera zahvaca pre malo ljudi da bi imala smisla na nivou drzave, a ne izdvojenih pojedinaca ? 
<jelly> ivoks: dobit ce i porez na kamate & nekretnine
<ivoks> jelly: to je trebalo uvesti odavno
<ivoks> jelly: imovina je veliki izvor novca za mnoge drzave
<ivoks> a kod nas se ni ne oporezuje
<BotaniCar> ne veseli me, ali me zivo zanima kako ce apartmanski orjentiran dio priobalja pregrmiti taj porez. Brijem da ce se 2016 najednom 400% povecati volumen prijavljenih gostiju
<SilverSpace> yep taj porez je odavno trebalo uvesti 
<jelly> jel neko skuzio na koju foru mobicity.co.uk salje u .hr bez naplate PDV-a
<jelly> ne treba mi nista njihovoga, ali vele ljudi da a) besplatni shipping za .uk radi i za .hr b) ne naplate VAT 
<ravilov> jelly, navodno greska u njihovom sustavu, svi kazu "koristi dok jos traje, nece dugo"
<jelly> heh
<Mmike> obruT_: kak to mislis?
<hbogner> \o/ narucio oneplus one :D
<ravilov> nema boljeg ni sretnijeg od odraslog muskarca s novom igrackom :p
<hbogner> je sad jos samo da dodje
<SilverSpace> cudno
<ravilov> da, svijet je takav
<SilverSpace> internet os rec
<SilverSpace> gdje je puklo
<ravilov> ma cijeli svijet
<SilverSpace> treba ga nanovo teraformirati
<SilverSpace> formatirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> to ce nasi novi robot overlords
<api984> cek dok protoss ne dodje… :D
<api984> ili bolje zerg…. 
<SilverSpace> cek dok moj netjak dode ... vanzemaljac 
<api984> hahahah
<SilverSpace> kaze ujo nisam ti ja sa zemlje ja sam vanzemaljac 
<SilverSpace> toga kod nas nema 
<api984> :D
<SilverSpace> ludak mali 
<api984> bogami… 
<SilverSpace> a tek sad bude u prvi razred iso
<SilverSpace> samo bi po muzejima hodao 
<api984> i ja bi vjerojatno…. idem off… partim doma… kraj dela za danas…. 
<Mmike> jel' netko tu koristio emacs, recently?
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/marihuana-za-sretan-brak-i-manje-predoziranja-lijekovima/1217641/
<SilverSpace> Način unosa podataka: Tastatura sa izdvojenim numeričkim delom, TouchPad; Slovni raspored tastature: YU
<SilverSpace> ha jebote trgovci u hr 
<SilverSpace> oni su jos u yu
<obruT> demit, tko kaze da java ne valja ? :) evo gledam jednu aplikaciju koja radi nesto sto je ok, ali ne bi trebala raditi ok jer je krivo pokrenuta :)
<Mmike> svima nam je bolje bilo u yu, SilverSpace 
<jelly> redukcije struje?  Secerne table?
<jelly> ruzicaste ocale 
<Mmike> generalna sreca i veselje
<Mmike> svi smo bili jadni
<Mmike> i nitko nije kuzio da postoje 'bogati'
<Mmike> osim rijetkih ciji su starci imali mesnice
<Mmike> ili su gastarbajterirali :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.fenix.hr/product.asp?product=notebook-asus-173-x751md-ty040d-n3530-4gb-1t-gt820m-2gb&code=F201609
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kome to ?
<Mmike> kad ce vise netko skuzit da broj racuna mora imat i brojeve
<Mmike> umjesto HR346000000213001 lakse je otipkat HR345FA38A
<jelly> SilverSpace: al raspored je, jebiga, definiran kao YU.  Kad kupujem moju omiljenu tastaturu, opis part numbera je usb keyboard with trackpoint Slovenian layout
<jelly> ili kad formular trazi mjesto i drzavu rodjenja pa pisem Pula, Hrvatska, a to nije tocno
<SilverSpace> kak nije tocno
<SilverSpace> Pula, Hrvatska, YU
<SilverSpace> izgubiloo se samo yu
<Hrki> evo i stariji mi kazu da je bilo puno bolje u yu :)
<Hrki> samo je ovima na moru valjda bolje bez yuge
<Mmike> odem doma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa gdje radis 
<SilverSpace> kad ides doma
<Mmike> ma staroj psa cuvam
<Mmike> pa sam kod nje
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zena te istjerala :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj me frend gnjavi 17" zeli 
<SilverSpace> koja ce mu to kita 
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ljudi-koji-puse-marihuanu-manje-su-skloni-obiteljskom-nasilju/769465.aspx
<Hrki> "U državama u kojima je marihuana legalna, pacijente koji su izloženi kroničnim bolovima moguće je liječiti marihuanom umjesto tabletama protiv bolova koje mogu izazvati ovisnost i dovesti do predoziranja", objasnila je članica istraživačkog tima Colleen L. Barry.
<SilverSpace> jak istrazivac
<Hrki> Utvrđeno je da su ljudi koji redovito puše "travu" znatno rjeđe žrtve predoziranja tabletama. Štoviše, u saveznim državama Colorado i Washington, gdje je marihuana legalizirana, čak je 25 posto manje slučajeva predoziranja tabletama nego u ostalim američkim saveznim državama. 
<Hrki> slučajnost ???
<SilverSpace> da su pili gemiste umjesto pusili bilo bi im isto 
<Hrki> cuj neko vise voli zapalit, ne znaci da je zato kriminalac 
<SilverSpace> po zakonu je
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim uu cemu je tu gust
<Hrki> nekome pase, nekome ne
<SilverSpace> rade dobru butelju popijem 
<SilverSpace> sve je to u glavi 
<Hrki> istina :) ali jednostavno dok su pod stresom te ovo ispusti :)
<jelly> gemisti su depresant i poticu obiteljsko nasilje, gledano na vecoj populaciji brijem da ces vise zakonskih problema imati sa legaliziranim vinom i zesticama nego sa vudrom
<Hrki> alkohol dize, nabrijava, agresija, dok je vutra totalno kontra, opusteno, pad tlaka, apatija 
<jelly> yep, bolje i za drzavu i za zenu i djecu
<Hrki> ali opet, nije ni dobra pretjerana apatija, onda si opet zakurac
<jelly> (vidis kak sam sexist, odmah mislim da je muski sklon nasilju)
<Hrki> po meni je na kraju radnog dana cist ok se pocastit navecer i spavat :)
<jelly> Hrki: apatija je onaj dio koji je dobar za drzavu ;-)
<jelly> za narod i uzivatelja osobno ni jedna droga, pogotovo uzimana bez mjere, ne valja
<SilverSpace> znaci svi u vladi puse 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: njima je tolko dobro da se ne zivciraju
<Hrki> ti ljudi stresa nemaju
<Hrki> Cannabidiol (CBD) je sastojak u vutri, skroz pomaze u medicini, bas sam neki dan probo popit to u čaju, to ludi švabe rade i mogu ti rec da takve tablete ne postoje :)
<Hrki> to je cak legalno u americi jer nije thc od kojeg si prakticki naduvan iz vutre
<Hrki> cudo sta se sve iz te biljke moze izvuc
<ravilov> Mmike, obruT, SilverSpace i ostali (potencijalni) bikeri: http://bit.ly/1lKbQN8 http://www.dx.com/p/g-343108
<Mmike> lol, potencijalni biciklist
<Mmike> ravilov, pa, hvala :)
<Mmike> lijepo si me ukategorizirao! :D
<Mmike> nego, sta je ovo: http://www.dx.com/p/wiindstone-bt-770-7-tft-bluetooth-2-0-edr-rearview-mirror-w-remote-control-black-193812#.VAiv66t53UY
<ravilov> stajaznam, tu i tam pricas o nekakvim biciklima, kupovina, prodaja, nesto svasta
<Mmike> http://www.dx.com/p/wiindstone-bt728se-3-5-tft-bluetooth-2-0-edr-rearview-mirror-w-camera-181676?tc=AUD&Utm_rid=26358413&utm_source=myshopping&utm_medium=pcs&utm_campaign=myshoppingau#.VAiwdat53UY
<Mmike> ovo kuzim recimo sta je
<Mmike> al' koji je ono kufer
<ravilov> jesi kad vidio LG Cookie?
<Mmike> to mobitel?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: retrovizor :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, s blututom?
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> da, zasto ne?
<ravilov> po danu retrovizor, po noci ekran za nocnu kameru
<ravilov> plus uparivanje s mobitelom itd
<darko> o cem ti
<ravilov> a tko si ti
<darko> a ko si ti da mene pitas ko sam ja
<ravilov> tebi dosadno u zivotu
<darko> zivot je dosadan
<ravilov> moj nije
<darko> laz
<darko> osim ak si tajni agent
<darko> ravilov: predaj se!
<darko> surrender to the glory of the sontaran empire or die!
<darko> jelly : reci mu
<darko> nesto
<darko> objasni mu da sa sontarancima nema zajebancije
<T_Mmike_> :D
 * T_Mmike_ misli da ravilovu fali droga
<T_Mmike_> ili makar alkohola :)
<darko> +111
<darko> ala ovaj kineski restoran dere sa cijenama
<darko> piletina s rizom 65 kn
<darko> a porcija ko cevapi
<Mmike> weshmashian, nc nc
<Mmike> darko, koji?
<Mmike> kakvi idijoti ovi milanovici
<Mmike> sad su oni nasli smanjivat nebitne poreze
<Mmike> kao, da potaknu potrosnju
<Mmike> PDV smanjite, idijoti!
<darko> ovaj kineski restoran=OVI :D
<darko> svi :D
<SilverSpace> u kineski restac ni u ludilu 
<darko> zast? dobra mi je njihova hrana
<SilverSpace> gdje god da su u kvartu okolo nema ni psa ni macki 
<darko> loool
<darko> mozd ih psi i macke prepoznaju ko prirodne neprijatelje pa emigriraju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne vjeruj bapskim pricama :0
<ravilov> sta bi ja sa drogom ili alkoholom?
<ravilov> nisam dobar diler
<ravilov> mogu jedino u smece bacit
<Mmike> ne pijes, ne pusis
<Mmike> programiras u perlu
<Mmike> pa jebemu!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ravilov> da, znam
<ravilov> cisti cistunac
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ako niste
<Mmike> pogledajte Silicon valley
<Mmike> serija
<Mmike> nelosa skroz :)
<ravilov> jel nuzan gemist da je se shvati?
<Mmike> nop
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da nije losha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si pogledao fargo 
<darko> fargo mi dobar
<SilverSpace> darko: serija
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<infy-> vecer =)
<darko> da, serija
<SilverSpace> projektirao sam si kucu sad trebam pet miliona necega :)
<darko> dogecoina
<jelly-ho-> darko: mu
 * darko np: Rampage 2: Capital Punishment (2014)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-05
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Hrki> BotaniCar: jel se moze na ovom glupavom outlooku iz imap promijeniti u pop3
<Hrki> sto je bolje imap ili pop?
<Hrki> zar nije pop zastarijelo?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: mozes. Koji windowsi ?
<BotaniCar> u stvari, svejedno koji, nadji u control panelu stavku mail , klikni, u novom prozoru nadji "setup or change email accounts", klikni, otvorit ce se novi prozor. Odaberi account koji mijenjas, dvoklikni i re-parametriziraj, ili napravi drugi a taj disejblaj. 
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Hrki> BotaniCar: trebalo je obrisati stari acc i stavit novi :(
<BotaniCar> A dobro, mozda i bolje, bar ce se brze loadat' sad kad povuce samo headere
<Hrki> ovaj pop3 jel on skida kada pogledas mail obrise sa servera?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako ti mail klijent to ima kao opciju, da
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, nije nuzno tako. Brijem da outlook defaulta da mail ostaje
<Mmike> yo
<BotaniCar> yo sexy !
<Mmike> <- blushher
<Mmike> BotaniCar, utrka ovaj vikenad? :)
<obruT> Mmike: je, sutra Selce Breveto, prekosutra Uspon na Vrsic... takodjer, vozi se i Vuelta na Covadonga jezera
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam za. I dalje mislim da trebas doci i dan prije da istestiramo interkonekcije i exterkonekcije i .. i pivo :) 
<Mmike> obruT, so sad. Ovo je zvucalo k'o da pitam o closeurima u pitonu a ravilov mi objasnjava kako perl nema overloadane funkcije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa sta bi s tvojim?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> reko si
<Mmike> mrljmrljrmlj
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> Nikad nisam to rekao ! Mrmlj ne kazem ni najgorem neprijatelju :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/storage/why-raid-6-stops-working-in-2019/805 # matematika je grda stvar, veliki diskovi jos gora
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening za 15min
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, a, debilizam covjeka koji to pise je jos strasniji
<obruT> kad smo vec kod perla... nisam uopce pratio, sto je sa sesticom ? u kakvom je to stanju ?
<BotaniCar> Poznas ga ? :) Clanak nije bez mota, iako je napisan kao sales materijal za HDD vendora :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi se utrenirao za ove rute :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne poznam, al' nema smisla. bila je diskusija o tome kad sam ja doma prelazio sa raid5 na radi6
<BotaniCar> Kak nema smisla ? Sve sto je opisao mi se u praksi desilo bar jednom 
<obruT> SilverSpace: utrenirao sam mozak da se opameti i ne ode ovaj vikend to vozit :) dogovarao sam s kolegom nesto da taj brevet odvozimo za mjesec dana...
<SilverSpace> opa sad i u printere android stavili http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/samsungovi-prvi-pisaci-android-os-om/135610.aspx
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> ripam neki CD u flac
<Mmike> i sad, brijem da je nehs potrgano, jer enkodiranje svake stvari traje 0.3 sekunde
<Mmike> i nije potrgano, jednostavno toliko traje :)
 * Mmike se sjeca kako je na P133 davnih dana enkodirao mp3cu par sati :)
<BotaniCar> zivio kucni CPU power :D
<BotaniCar> ono kad si enkodirao u 1:2 vremenu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da fakat je trajalo 
<SilverSpace> ja sam najprije u iso cd prebacio i iz virtualnod cd pogona to je brze odradilo nego direktno 
<Mmike> " As the RAID controller is busily reading through those 6 disks to reconstruct the data from the failed drive, it is almost certain it will see an URE."
<Mmike> This is such bullshit
<Mmike> lik tvrdi da kad disk procita 12TB podataka da ce otic kvragu
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga bazira svoju matematiku
<BotaniCar> I matematika mu stima, za SATA diskove. Napisao je da broji blokove, a usporedba u Tb je - usporedba
<BotaniCar> ako citas iste blokove, moze biti vise :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, dao ti je formulu, umetni svoje brojeve :D
<Mmike> "With an unrecoverable read error rate of 10^-14, you could expect a failed block read once every 12.5 TB or so."
<Mmike> This is just not true.
<BotaniCar> OK; provide truth.
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> neznam odakle je to izcupao
<Mmike> al' da je to istina ekipi bi masovno crkavali diskovi
<Mmike> a ne crkavaju
<BotaniCar> "SATA drives are commonly specified with an unrecoverable read error rate (URE) of 10^14. "
<Mmike> da, vidim sto pise
<Mmike> to nema smisla :)
<BotaniCar> Sto se isto tako moze potvrditi, odi na random seagateov disk site i vidi specku
<Mmike> ali, to nema smisla
<BotaniCar> ili odaberi vendora po volji
<Mmike> jel' ti crkao koji disk nakon sto si 12TB procitao s njega?
<Mmike> nekad ti disk crkne i prije, istina
<Mmike> cesce ti crkne puno kasnije
<Mmike> al' i to je rijetko
<Mmike> zna se desit da dobijes batch diskova koji su, well, losiji
<Mmike> meni svake 2-3 godine crkne jedan WD
<Mmike> onaj, green
<BotaniCar> Gle, jel ima smisla ici protiv brojeva koej je dobio od vendora ? Velim, formula je u redu, umetni sebi prihvatljivije brojeve i izvedi svoj zakljucak. kak god okrenes, lose je 
<Mmike> zato sto se sam svako malo pali-gasi
<Mmike> pa ima smisla, lik trabunja pizdarije
<Mmike> nije lose :)
<Mmike> jer da je lose to bi jako cuo
<Mmike> a ne cujes
<BotaniCar> :) Al, jos nisi oborio tezu, samo si napisao da se ti ne slazes s brojevima, daj bolje :) 
<Mmike> pa kreni od sebe
<Mmike> kak cesto ti crkavaju diskovi?
<Mmike> sad, ja mozda doma nisma mjerilo
<BotaniCar> I, kak ne cujes ? Nisi nikoga cuo da kuka na days-long recovery vremena, na diskove koji simultano odu dodzavola i skrse raidove ? Pa to si i od mene mogao cuti
<Mmike> promjenio sam sve skup 15ak diskova u zadnjih 5-6 godina, pa nije mjera
<BotaniCar> Eto ti hecner, jednom u 2 mjeseca mijenjam diskove tamo 
<Mmike> kak ja ne mijenjam nikad, nigdje? :)
<BotaniCar> U svom deployu sam nedavno petinu *novih* diskova mijenjao
<Mmike> velim, imam doma megaraid
<BotaniCar> Ti nisi etalon, stari :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni ja :9
<Mmike> i svaku noc citam po njima
<Mmike> procitao sam puno vise od 12TB po disku
<Mmike> i diskovi rade
<Mmike> i radit ce jos bar godinu dana prije nego sto jedan od starijih crkne
<Mmike> onda gledam reflected
<Mmike> 1000+ strojeva, prosjecno svaki ima 4 diska
<BotaniCar> To kaj ti imas srece te ne cini relevantnim. Ovo je teza izvedena iz brojeva koej su vendori dali, moze oscilirati 100% ako ti se bas posreci :D
<Mmike> DB serveri imaju i 8-10 diskova
<BotaniCar> reflected trosi SATA diskove ?
<Mmike> takvih je bar 200njak bilo
<Mmike> trosi
<BotaniCar> o0o0 
<Mmike> plain consumer sata diskove
<Mmike> naravno, trosi i SCSI/SAS diskove di treba
<Mmike> i da, crkne disk
<SilverSpace> “One of the things that none of the distributions have ever got right is application packaging.” He said that it’s not about rpm vs deb packaging. “I am talking about actual application writers that want to make a package of their application for Linux.”
<Mmike> al' ne crkne 10 diskova tjedno
<SilverSpace> Linus himself is involved with one such projects – Subsurface (a dive log) – and he said, “We make binaries for windows and OSX, we basically don’t make binaries for Linux. Why? Because making binaries for Linux Desktop applications is a major fuc***g pain in the ass. You don’t make binaries for Linux, you make binaries for Fedora 19, Fedora 20 may be there is even RHEL 5 from 10 years ago.”
<BotaniCar> Pa daj nekog pitaj koji je realan URE i idemo sami izracunat, ja nemam koga pitati , da ima relevantan broj diskova
<Mmike> crkne jedan, mozda
<Mmike> al taj URE nije realan
<Mmike> uzmi svoj disk
<Mmike> uzmi 10 diskova
<BotaniCar> pa daj realan! boli me kua za tipa i clanak ako mozemo sami izracunati bolje :) 
<Mmike> i procitaj sa svakog 12 TB
<Mmike> i vidi dal' ces dobit gresku
<BotaniCar> Idem krea gnjaviti na FB , brze mi je nego tu s tobom :) 
<Mmike> bed s raid5/raid6 je da su urnebesno spori za pisanje
<BotaniCar> U stvari, idem prvo pit' kavu :) 
<Mmike> jer svako pisanje mora napravit i citanje
<Mmike> i onda to u biti ne koristis, jer je sporo
<Mmike> osim za arhiviranje
<Mmike> sto opet ne radis jer najcesce imas neki super-storage
<Mmike> e, vish, u mega-stsorageu koji reflected ima su neko vrijeme opako crkavali diskovi
<SilverSpace> jebemti kad moram gledat f1 na njemackom
<Mmike> izmisljam brojeve sad, al' tipa 5-10 diskova tjedno bi oslo
<Mmike> al, to nije bilo do diskova nego do sasije i ventilatora koji su vibracijama sjebavali diskove
<Mmike> kad je doso firmware update ili koji kurac (kre nahackirao), i kad su vibracije se smanjile, smanjio se i broj sjebatih diskova
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato se trudis radit full-stripe pisanje na raid5 i 6
<BotaniCar> Trosis se sad tu bezveze, priznajem sve sto si napisao, daj neki realniji URE , da kalkulamo :) 
<Mmike> opet ti velim da na tih 1k servera diskovi ne crkavaju nit blizu kak bi taj URE broj sugerira
<Mmike> nemam realniji URE
<Mmike> to proizvodjac diska nakelji gore da bi bio on the safe side
<Mmike> pa kad ti crkne da ti moze rec 'ooo, pa eto tu broj'
<BotaniCar> onda uzmi ovaj,  i idemo dalje :) OK ? :) 
<Mmike> al' to nema veze sa realnoscu
<BotaniCar> pa nemamo ni mi , kad nemamo bolje brojeve :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ekipa radi testove za SSDove, citaju pisu k'o majmuni i pokusavaju izracunat koliko ce ti trajat
<Mmike> pa vidi tamo koliko su specke od proizvodjaca a koliko je realno
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas ti kakve URE statistike koje smijes bar na /msg shapnut' ? 
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/f1fanatic_co_uk/status/507563944576552960/photo/1
<Mmike> s tim da SSD puno brze ode od plocastog diska
<Mmike> jelly, kak to mislis - full stripe pisanje?
<SilverSpace> bit ce kazni 
<jelly-home> Mmike: ako pises cijeli array stripe, ne moras nista citati
<Mmike> jelly-home, hm?
<Mmike> ne kuzim sto hoces reci
<jelly-home> hocu rec da ako jako dobro slozis stvari, ne stoji <Mmike> jer svako pisanje mora napravit i citanje
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> jelly-home, to s mdadmom mozes napraviti?
<jelly-home> princip je isti za bilo koji raid5 / 6 / 50 / 60
<jelly-home> (i 1 i 10, ali tamo takitak nemas write penalty)
<Mmike> mdamd nezna za raid50
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak slozis stvari da nemas write penalty?
<jelly-home> brb
<ravilov> perl IMA overloadane funkcije
<ravilov> just for the record
<Mmike> ravilov, sad ces morat i primjer dat
<ravilov> zasto? sta je to tak nevjerojatno?
<ravilov> ili me samo pod*ebajes?
<jelly> Mmike: tak sto pises cijeli stripe od pocetka do kraja
<jelly> Mmike: ima i overload operatora, ak se osjecas dovoljno bolesno
<jaizza> sinulo mi da ruta ne vidjeh neko vrijeme
<jaizza> Å¡trajka?
<ravilov> nije to bolesno, to i c++ ima, onda mora da valja :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.tickld.com/x/what-harry-potter-is-actually-about-childhood-ruined
<SilverSpace> prebrikali mu doktori krive zice http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/australac-se-probudio-iz-kome-zaboravio-engleski-ali-rasturio-kineski-958865
<SilverSpace> jaizza: oj 
<Mmike> ravilov, ne podjebavam te, brzi google kaze da nema
<ravilov> http://perldoc.perl.org/perlobj.html#Inheritance
<SilverSpace> jebo trening nitko na stazi
 * ravilov je vidio i vece bolesnoce, tipa skripta koja izgleda kao potpuno novi i drugaciji jezik ali je ipak valid perl
<ravilov> Mmike, ako ides overloadati nesto, to vise nisu funkcije nego metode (OOP), osim toga u perlu se to zove "override" a ne "overload"
<Mmike> In perl, function overloading in the traditional sense - i.e. the same function works differently depending on context and parameters - is not perlish.
<Mmike> The distinguishing factor is that function parameters in perl are always @_, so there is no real way to do something different (other than "wantarray"), to implement traditional overloading.
<Mmike> heh
 * Mmike ne zna perl
<ravilov> cek
<ravilov> to nije overloadanje
<ravilov> ni overrideanje
<ravilov> to je razlicit method signature
<ravilov> da, toga nema u perlu, cisto zato sto je perl preliberalan sto se tice tipova i argumenata
<ravilov> ovo sto ti trazis se moze izvesti jedino u strong-typed jezicima, a perl je (namjerno) upravo suprotno od toga
<SilverSpace> sad bar bez brige mogu pustat reklame 
<ravilov> #onokad hoces pokrenut firefox pa slucajno kliknes na explorer
<ravilov> Mmike, normalno da ti google nije vratio nikakve rezultate kad ni ne znas kak se zove to sto trebas :)
<Mmike> zxccek
<jaizza> komad!
<Mmike> sto je overloadana metoda/funkcija?
<Mmike> ona koja se razlikuje u tipu/broju parametara
<ravilov> nope
<Mmike> pa imas void flo() i void flo(int a)
<ravilov> to je samo razlicit signature
<Mmike> e jebiga, onda, ravilov 
<Mmike> vi perlije imate skroz drugu nomenklaturu
<Mmike> jel ovo: "-" znaci zbrajanje kod vas? :)
<ravilov> nope, ovo actually pricam iz jave, THE objektnog jezika
<ravilov> overload/overide je kad klasa inherita klasu i onda "overridea" neku metodu iz nad-klase
<Mmike> you're missing the basics
<ravilov> Mmike, zvuci kao da je python taj koji ima nestandardnu nomenklaturu
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Function_overloading
<ravilov> ok, weird
<ravilov> ja to ne bi tak zvao jer je zbunjujuce
<Mmike> nit ja nebi zvao klase razredima, pa jebiga
<ravilov> pa nemoj onda :)
<Mmike> method overriding je nesto sasma drugo
<Mmike> no dobro
<ravilov> ok, sorry onda
<ravilov> in any case
 * Mmike i dalje nezna perl, pa je ovo sve suvisno :0
<ravilov> perl toga nema
<ravilov> jer kao sto rekoh, preliberalan je sa argumentima
<Mmike> stosta toga perl nema :)
<ravilov> aha...
<Mmike> a /me je dobio yubikey
<ravilov> vecinu toga namjerno
<ravilov> um, divno?
<ravilov> sta je to, obican usb drive sa enkripcijom?
<jelly> Mmike: os tutnit gpg na njega
<Mmike> mislim da ovaj koji imam nemre to
<ravilov> Mmike, sta je ovaj cudan zlatni krug u sredini? https://store.yubico.com/store/catalog/images/black_single.jpg
<ravilov> trebas uspostavit elektricki kontakt kroz sebe da bi radio? :)
<Mmike> ravilov, to stisnes i onda ovaj izgenerira key za 2pa
<Mmike> 2fa
<Mmike> tj, dotaknes
<ravilov> to...stisnes?!
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> znaci tocno je, trebas spojit krug kroz samog sebe
<jelly> 2fa trazi nesto sto znas, i nesto sto imas... yubikey je nesto sto imas
<ravilov> znam sta je 2pa, sta je 2fa?
<BotaniCar> oklen ti jubikij, posto, imas jos ?
<jelly> two-factor auth
<ravilov> a
<Mmike> q otqidrfesojigfesw
<Mmike> sad taman kad sam se htio igrat s time moram nesh konkretno hitno radit :/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oklen ti key, imas jos, posto je ?
<Mmike> od kuma, imam 2, 25 dolara, mislim
<Mmike> narucis dodje
<Mmike> on narucio ove na koje nemres kljuceve metat
<Mmike> zabunom
<Mmike> pa mi dao jer meni bas takvi trebaju
<Mmike> mislim, google authenticator mosh koristit isto
<Mmike> al' ovo je vise stylish
<BotaniCar> :) To fino radi u kombinaciji s LastPassom, pa si vec jedno vrijeme razmisljam uzeti jedan 
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> u leggiero (sta/gdje god to bilo) mozes od konobara osim kave trazit i punjac za mobitel
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/Leggiero.Bar.ZG/photos/a.505072422873762.103213.175429689171372/751851988195803/
<BotaniCar> ravilov: jebeno :D 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ti rjesenje https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68GIo3CJupU
<datase> YouTube: Connecting USB Camera to Android (No Rooting) - 0:01:25 - 79,988 views - 80 likes / 21 dislikes
<SilverSpace> poslje kad djete naraste malo moze se i igrati :)
<SilverSpace> crtice gledati 
<SilverSpace> ...
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to s USB kamerama na android je toliko nespretno i rijetko radi da bi ti mogao sat vremena pricati o tome :) Znam koje j**ade smo mi imali kad nam je to na poslu trebalo 
<ravilov> obican usb otg
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nazivno da, ali ima hrpa modela i kamea i android divajsa koji to nemaju dobro implementirano
<BotaniCar> Vidi komentare ispod, puno ih je s "not working for me" i "not supported" odgovorima
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa to je ko kod svake stvari kupis koje radi ko na linuxu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to bi bilo lijepo i izvedivo da je programer te aplikacije napisao kaj podrzava. Vecina ( a istrazio sam ih fakat vecinu) "radi sa" listu obnavlja samo pomocu feedbacka korisnika ili ako dobiju uredjaj za test kompatabilnosti na donaciju.
<BotaniCar> Sto u praksi znaci da moras ili znati nekog kome t vec radi ili se uzdati u srecu.
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> svejedno je to obican usb otg
<ravilov> i kao takav ima problema, to se vec zna :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ali moras priznat da bi to bilo bolje nego ona sranja sa dx_a 
<BotaniCar> ravilov:  u USBotg nema nista obicno, pocevsi od samog standarda koji jos nije rock solid :) Di ce onda ista naslonjeno na taj drek raditi :)
<ravilov> cool mis, za one koji vole mercedes klasike: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10406682_10152472255354221_6594947509693319240_n.jpg?oh=bbca79b386943a49aaf97feacd60e878&oe=549B9AD6
<ravilov> o bemliti fejsdrek
<ravilov> http://bit.ly/WmdDM8
<SilverSpace> ravilov: porshe ima bolji oblik :)
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/t1.0-9/10599122_826654424031607_792735832455976869_n.jpg?oh=74e43840ae4e778e2d7a12b5129bfae3&oe=54A47B62&__gda__=1419504011_f7e961443d8ee13230d15714c7b5f77d # NSFW !!
<ravilov> SilverSpace, porsche nije toliki klasik medju diktatorima, militantima i balkancima :p
<SilverSpace> http://www.ekupi.hr/Alienware-184-FHDi7-4900MQ32GB2TB--80GB3GB-GTX770MWin8-413610.aspx
<SilverSpace> majke ti koja grdosija 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: gdje je film :)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: koji film ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IefJsVLoa9A
<datase> YouTube: $2 DIY iPhone Speakers - 0:03:41 - 404,229 views - 2365 likes / 73 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> aka, mindze :) Kad nadjem, javim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: pa minđe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVoPrvjvSKs
<datase> YouTube: HDD Speaker(tune up) - 0:07:12 - 620,442 views - 1416 likes / 118 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kaze mi netjak aha opet gledas youtube nisi ti nikakvi majstor sve si to gledao na youtube 
<SilverSpace> lpji lik 
<SilverSpace> koji*
<hrvojem> Mmike: kak si zadovoljan s onom stolicom sto si uzeo u Ikei?
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ima mali pravo, vrijeme je da krenes bit originalan i izmislis nesto novo... i onda to uploadas na youtube
<Mmike> hrvojem, ok je
<Mmike> fakat je ok
<Mmike> nist posebno fancy shmancy, al' eto
<weshmashian> Mmike: sta netcat? :)
<jelly> sta rucak
<Mmike> weshmashian, kra?
<BotaniCar> sta sam se obruTu zamjerio, pa da me vec drugi put danas DSL rikonekta ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trebalo mi je malo da se sjetim termina, ono kaj ti jelly prica o whole-stripe writeovima se zove i WAFL ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_Anywhere_File_Layout ). Zapise bilo gdje, ali pazi da ima dovoljno za zapisati, pa ne piskara stalno.
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> da bi RAID5 mogao zapisati nesto
<Mmike> mora procitati checksum
<Mmike> kako bi mogao izracunati novi i zapisati ga nazad
<Mmike> svaki put kad pise mora procitat
<Mmike> ne vidim kak se to moze izbjec
<Mmike> jaizza, al' fakat... zakaj iDirekt mora bit tak spor :(
<ravilov> jesi li kupio premium gold platinum marble paket?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kaj to ima?
<Mmike> pih
<ravilov> naravno, taj paket omogucuje normalne brzine rada
<ravilov> :p
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne izbjegavas nista u potpunosti, ali umanjujes znacajno write penalty time sto zapisujes vise i rjedje. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kako?
 * Mmike ne kuzi kak to moze raditi
<Mmike> ili /me ne kuzi kak RAID5/RAID6 rade
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam u potpunosti doma , ali imas wiki , a daj mi par minuta imam i u bukmarcima jedan clanak koji matematiku write penaltya objasnjava. Sumarno, tako je kako mislis da stvar radi, samo zapisujes nesto rjedje. 
<Mmike> ne kuzim, kak - rjedje
<Mmike> zapisujem koliko moram
<BotaniCar> http://theithollow.com/2012/03/understanding-raid-penalty/ , evo ga, nakon ovog ces biti kuzator 
<Mmike> i svaki put kad pisem kontroler mora procitati s diska, i onda zapisati
<Mmike> cek
<BotaniCar> nene , nemoj cek, procitaj polako :) Ne da mi se precitavati za tebe ako samo dijagonalno preletis :)
<Mmike> pa cek = citam
<BotaniCar> :*
<markosejic> botanicar pozz
<BotaniCar> bok, markosejic
<BotaniCar> Å najer opet napada: https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/09/security_of_pas.html
<BotaniCar> Kak ima pametnih ljudi: veli frajer da preferira da mu password manager sam puni formulare jer, za razliku od njega, nece popusiti foru fejkanog URLa. I ima pravo
<ravilov> osim ako ne nabode na bug u url matcheru
<BotaniCar> Ae, ima kornerkejs u skoro svakom scenariju :) 
<markosejic> bio danas kod mog sefa neki lik za mrezu lik uopce ne lici na kompjuterasa izgleda ko bajker
<markosejic> kozna jakna motoristicke cizme
<SilverSpace> to je elekticar :)
<markosejic> na kraju ispada da je najveci krivac t com i njihovo pucanje mreze svakih malo
<SilverSpace> mojeg frenda vec par dana mail na serveru hebi i njegova domena nije mu doma htjelo prikazat 
<SilverSpace> slao provajderu mail i nakon dva dana ustanovili da ga server blokirao jer je mislio da je napad sa njegovog ip
<SilverSpace> jer su doma tri racunala i cetri telefona non stop provjeravali mail 
<SilverSpace> neka aplikacija na serveru skuzila da je to napad 
<markosejic> ma zvali t com ova tvrdi da je mreza stabilna a na t portalu na ispisu povezivanja pise da je pucalo svakih malop
<SilverSpace> :) koja ludost
<jelly> Mmike: da ne objasnjavam osnove, pogledaj si sto je "stripe" u kontekstu raida
<jelly> ak pises cijeli stripe, ne moras gledati sto je bilo prije na tom mjestu na disku
<BotaniCar> jelly: dao sam mu dva samo povrsno vezana linka, nece ga biti dva sata, a akd se vrati znati ce sve o tome kako se rade smoothiji od banana, a mislit ce da kuzi RAID :) 
 * BotaniCar ewul
<jelly> BANANA!\
<ravilov> /!AИAИAᗺ
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10561689_805980849436622_7222926401155125174_n.jpg?oh=3decc8b9694c3afe228d7879a0a8a4fc&oe=548F9BEF&__gda__=1419686361_4769f02cef7f536eda521aa6307c572a # Å¡on koneri kakvog ste rijetko vidjali :) 
<BotaniCar> hehe, naslo se i iz kojeg je to filma: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zardoz
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORD7KAgi8h0
<datase> YouTube: 80s Porn Music - 0:15:01 - 422,880 views - 800 likes / 64 dislikes
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/2vrutwe.jpg
<SilverSpace> ananas
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima i v2 slike, di je design_1.1 ( vodi drito u banderu) ? :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEB0k_qmpSY
<datase> YouTube: Al Jarreau-Moonlighting (Extended Remix) - 0:04:19 - 210,690 views - 1024 likes / 6 dislikes
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxcCC2g1Ke0
<datase> YouTube: Michael Winslow - Whole Lotta Love by Led Zeppelin (Senkveld med Thomas og Harald) - 0:02:12 - 4,857,569 views - 47350 likes / 244 dislikes
<ravilov> SilverSpace, borova jabuka
<SilverSpace> medica 
<ravilov> alkos
<BotaniCar> Ajde, silver nemre ni jest ni pit ko couk ( giht ) 
<markosejic> jbg gadno je to kad ne mozes jesti i piti kako treba
<BotaniCar> Bar jos moze pricati o tome. Pretpostavljam da je njemu s hranom kao meni s sexom :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> skoro sam zaboravio obaveznopetkovnu pjesmicu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vfR3Z1XC8
<datase> YouTube: The Weekend Pilots - You Need More! (Cocaine) [NSFW] - 0:03:35 - 153,712 views - 1095 likes / 114 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bGvv2VUP_8 
<datase> YouTube: Hossenfeffer! - 0:01:11 - 66,792 views - 115 likes / 27 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar, na onom linku stso si dao ne pise nist
<Mmike> stovise, pise da za svako pisanje moras radit citanje
<Mmike> "The write penalty ends up being 4 though in a RAID 5 scenario because for each change to the disk, we are reading the data, reading the parity and then writing the data and writing the parity before the operation is complete."
<jelly> pise i da treba citati s razumijevanjem
<Mmike> jasta
<jelly> pise i na plotu...
<Mmike> kad ne razumijes nesto, tesko je i onom drugom objasnit
<jelly> jesi saznao sta je to stripe?
<Mmike> http://www.computerweekly.com/RAID-chunk-size-the-key-to-RAID-striping-performance
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne kuzim
<jelly> mislim, malo te prcam, ali s tobom je cest slucaj da ti se ne da razmisljati pa pitas nesto sto je samo jedan korak od ocitog
<jelly> parity se racuna tako da se uzme chunk s istim offsetom sa svakog diska, i izracuna parity
<jelly> taj niz chunkova sa svakog diska je jedan stripe
<Mmike> ok?
<Mmike> i kad mijenjas podatke u strajpu moras ga cijelog procitat da bi ga mogao promijenit
<Mmike> right?
<jelly> sto se desava ako imas write zahtjev koji se proteze kroz tocno sve chunkove u tocno jednom stripeu, od pocetka do kraja?
<jelly> onda ti nije bitno sto je bilo prije na disku, jer sve podatke za generirati paity vec imas u tom write zahjevu
<obruT> BotaniCar: da rijetko vidjeli, gledo film :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: film ima zanimljivu ideju, malo je losa realizacija :)
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, ako imam dovoljno mali chunksize i dovoljno veliki file, nemam readove pri zapisivanu?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ne file nego write request
<Mmike> na mdadmu to ne stoji
<Mmike> uvijek imam readove kad zapisujem
<Mmike> mozda na nekim hw kontrolerima koji su pametni(ji) to radi tako
<Mmike> bas cem probam veceras
<jelly> znaci da ti writeovi nisu alignani ili nisu sekvencijalni 
<jelly> linux kernel nikad nece pisati vise od 256KiB odjednom, koliko znam
<jelly> mozda je to default koji se da negdje promijeniti
<jelly> mdadm nije neka referentna implementacija s kojom se za hvaliti :-|
<jelly> nemrem ga nagovorit da na idle raid1 rebuild ide koliko disk da
<jelly>       [==============>......]  recovery = 72.0% (175424704/243542016) finish=33.8min speed=33573K/sec a diskovi nisu iz 2005
<Mmike> meni radi kol'ko diskovi mogu
<Mmike> oko 100MB/sec
<jelly> zfs RAIDZ na domisljat nacin sjebe write penalty tako da ima stripe razlicitih velicina
<Mmike> vish, i to mi se isto ponasalo kad sam testirao
<Mmike> odustao sam od zfsa jer nemrem growat raidz
<jelly> kak nemres?
<Mmike> nemres
<Mmike> nemres dodat jos jedan disk
<Mmike> ne supporta to
<jelly> na linuxu?
<Mmike> yup
<jelly> jebes linux, vrti ga na solarisu
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> iako mislim da nit tamo nemozes
<Mmike> to je tako by design
<Mmike> http://serverfault.com/questions/190207/how-can-i-add-one-disk-to-an-existing-raidz-zpool
<jelly> pa dobro, onda stavis odma 22 diska i gotovo
<Mmike> i to je rJesenje
<Mmike> moram kupti neku kutiju
<Mmike> i unutra potrpat 22 diska
<Mmike> i onda je esatom spojit na komp :D
<jelly> kupis kutiju za 24 diska, i spojis je SAS-om
<jelly> dva su hot spare.
<Hrki> cek, pa stvarno su ovi tako glupi da ce staviti porez na stenju
<Hrki> *stednju
<BotaniCar> Zasto je to glupo ? 
<BotaniCar> Em je uobicajena praksa svugdje, em ce motivirati one kojima para truli na racunu da nesto naprave s njom. Ovako profitira samo banka
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, nitko pametan ne stedi tak da drzi paru na racunu.
<Hrki> pa para mi truli na racunu da dobijem kamatu
<Hrki> trenutno neznam sta cu sa lovom i dobro mi dojde kamata, kasnije lako do dignem
<BotaniCar> Ako plodis paru ubiruci kamatu, lud si. Inflacija je veca od toga
<Hrki> ali ja neznam gdje da potrosim lovu :)
<BotaniCar> Pocni citati, velim ti da ti propada para ovako. Godisnja kamata na stednju je manja od inflacije
<Hrki> da, to nam je isto govorio profesor, da je nagluplje stediti
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nije najgluplje
<Mmike> al' je jako glupo
<Mmike> gluplje je potrositi sve bez reda i programa
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cini se da smo uspjeli doc do vrtica!
<Mmike> idem vidjet
<ivoks> kaj su se ovi pomirili
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ako-stedite-u-banci-i-100-kuna-mjesecno-od-1-sijecnja-placat-cete-novi-porez/769655.aspx
<ivoks> no, konacano su se sjetili
<ivoks> sad jos da ukinu porez na reinvestiranu dobit i onda mozemo razgovarati o hrvatskoj kao zemlji u kojoj se potice stvaranje
<ivoks> a ne cekanje i status quo
<Mmike> jos da ukinu obavezno auto ositguranje
<Mmike> i uvedu obavezno vozacevo osiguranje
<Mmike> ihaj haj
<Hrki> Mmike: na otocima ne osiguravaju aute
<Hrki> tamo se preseli :)
<Mmike> kak ne osiguravaju?
<Mmike> to kaj se ekipa vozi s neosiguranim autima je nes samsa drugo
<Mmike> idem dete u vrtic probat upisat
<Mmike> ajte
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/gospodarstvo/ekonomisti-koji-ce-krojiti-svijet-958973
<ivoks> ispracena druga runda amerikanaca u 'post sezoni'
<Hrki> ja ne vidim niti jednog starog, iskusnog prdonju
<ivoks> iscekuje se treca runda...
<ivoks> iz prve runde jedna cura odlucila produziti i ostala jos tjedan dana
<Hrki> BotaniCar: velis jedino banke dobivaju, pa sta nece ovako isto dobiti, posto ti placas porez
<Hrki> znaci dobe oni, dobi drzava, gubis ti
<obruT> nije mi jasno s tim porezom na stednju... ja sam porez na te pare vec jednom platio
<ivoks> nisi
<ivoks> platio si porez na 100kn, koje si stavio u banku
<ivoks> a banka ti je isplatila 150kn
<ivoks> tih 50kn ti nije sada oporezivano
<obruT> o da... evo idem odma izracunat kamate koje sam dobio na stednju u zadnje vrijeme
<obruT> a to sto mi je drzava uzela pol novaca koje sam zaradio za firmu prije nego sto sam dobio placu to koga briga
<Hrki> znaci ja cu dobiti 150 kn, npr zarade i od toga cu onda ja morati platiti porez ?
<obruT> upravo te pare stavljam na stednju
<Hrki> banka nista ne gubi, gubim samo ja
<ivoks> Hrki: ne, platiti ces porez na 50kn
<ivoks> razmisli malo
<ivoks> banke ovime najvise gube
<ivoks> i to je ok
<ivoks> dakle... imas 100kn
<jelly> samo ce se novi pretociti u neki drugi oblik investicije
<jelly> novci*
<ivoks> sada mozes tih 100kn staviti u banku i 'stediti'
<ivoks> u biti ne stedis, nego dajes banki novac da ga okrece i trosi na ono sto ona zeli
<ivoks> oni tih 100kn pretvore u 300
<ivoks> a tebi daju 50
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> mozes tih 100kn uloziti u posao koji ti mislis da je dobar, za tebe ili tvoju lokalnu zajednicu
<jelly> ivoks: najbolje je dakle biti banka :-)
<ivoks> i zaraditi 150kn
<ivoks> e sad, porez na kamate znaci da ces ti, ako imas nesto u glavi, razmisliti isplati li se stediti uopce
<ivoks> jer stednja je zlo za ekonomiju
<ivoks> to je mrtav kapital
<ivoks> banka ima te novce, ali uvijek mora garantirati tih 100kn
<ivoks> dok, ako ti te novce trosis/ulazes, ekonomija dobije tih 100kn
<Hrki> ok, ali ja zelim sparati da platim npr auto u cashu
<ivoks> a banka uvijek moze propasti nakon sto se previse zaigra s tvojim novcem
<ivoks> Hrki: pa cuvanje novaca u banci ti je namjanja kamata
<ivoks> koliko, 5% ako si sretan?
<ivoks> uglavnom je 3%
 * obruT ode sad odma spickat sve pare da ekonomija procvjeta, kupicu gro stvari sto mi ne trebaju, ali za boljitak svjetske ekonomije
<Hrki> nije ni tolko :) oko 2,5 :%
<ivoks> e vidis
<Hrki> ali pederi su smanjili
<Hrki> jos na 2.2% jer je pbz preuzeo staru banku
<ivoks> ja sam ulozio novce u posao i u istom vremenskom razdoblju 'usparao' 200%
<ivoks> dakle, 2,5 vs 200
<ivoks> naravno, mogao sam i popusiti glavnicu
<ivoks> dok si ti zaradio sebi 2,5%
<ivoks> banka je digla 195%
<ivoks> mi imamo skoro jedan cijeli godisnji budzet u stednji u bankama
<ivoks> imamo vise ustedjevine nego li kredita
<ivoks> totalni smo debili :)
<ivoks> tak da, te novce treba gurnuti da nesto stvaraju
<ivoks> a ne da se bankari bogate njima
<ivoks> (koji mogu ulagati u rumunjskoj i tamo nesto raditi, a vlasnik je austrijanac)
<Hrki> a dali ce bankari gubit ako ljudi i dalje stede normalno ko i prije
<ivoks> tak da se apsolutno nista ne stvara za tvoju zajednicu
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> dok god budala ima, njima ce biti super
<Hrki> pa to ti kazem, sa novim zakonom ce jedino stedise popusit :)
<ivoks> Hrki: ako ti ja dam pusku da mozes upucati zivotinju i skuhati si hranu, a ti njome pucas u konzerve, jel budala onaj koji ti je omogucio pusku, zivotinja, banka ili ovaj koji puca u konzerve?
<ivoks> novi zakon ce smanjiti broj budala jer ce ih jedan dio razmisliti o drugacijim nacinima stvaranje vrijednosti
<ivoks> uvijek ce biti onih koji ce stavljati u banku jer su tako njihovi roditelji radili
<ivoks> ali njihovi roditelji su ulagali u banke koje su iskljucivo koristene u lokalnoj zajednici (da se drugovi napiju i najedu)
<Hrki> a sta bi se desilo da recimo kazu, jebite se banke previse zaradjujete vi cete placati veci porez nego ostali ?
<ivoks> danasnje banke ulazu po cijelom svijetu
<ivoks> pa banka i placaju velike poreze
<ivoks> najvece
<ivoks> jelly: mozda
<ivoks> jelly: ja ne bi bio bankar; ne ide mi to; idu mi dobro neke druge stvari, pa se njima bavim :)
<ivoks> nikad mi nije na pamet palo stediti za auto
<ivoks> je za stan ili za pokretanje posla
<ivoks> ali za auto...
<Hrki> pa za stan sam i mislio
<ivoks> onda ides u stambenu stedionicu, a ne u banku
<ivoks> veci su prinosi, nema poreza
<ivoks> a kada drzavi dobro ide, onda i subvencionira stednju za stan
<Hrki> onda ziher moram kupiti nesto stambeno ?
<ivoks> jer ako stedis za stan, potices lokalnu ekonomiju (netko treba napraviti taj stan)
<ivoks> cijela poanta je da se ljude potice da ulazu u sebe i svoju zajednicu
<ivoks> kupovina njemackog auta ne spada u tu kategoriju
<ivoks> kupovina stana spada
<Hrki> ali tu ce pak doci porez na nekretninu :)
<ivoks> na prvu nece
<ivoks> ako imas jedan stan, nitko ti to nece oporezivati
<ivoks> ako imas dva, eh...
<Hrki> a to mi isto nije jasno, koga briga kolko ja imam stanova
<Hrki> moje pare, radim sta zelim
<ivoks> pa nikoga nije briga
<ivoks> sve 5, imaj ih 10
<jelly> ak imas para za dva stana, imas i za porez :-)
<ivoks> ali ocito je da ti 9 sluzi za luksuz ili dodatnu zaradu
<ivoks> jer ne mozes biti u dva u isto vrijeme
<jelly> ivoks: nadam se da ce taj porez ici i bankama koje sjede na stotinama neprodanih stanova
<jelly> :-]
<Hrki> tocno to :)
<Hrki> kolko oni imaju stanova, stari moj
<jelly> to je prava stvar a ne porezic na stednjicu
<ivoks> jelly: hoce
<Hrki> bas to
<ivoks> jelly: zato i ne kupujem stan sad :)
<Hrki> uvjek krenu od sirotinje, jebo ih mutave
<ivoks> jelly: cekam paniku :]
<ivoks> Hrki: sirotinja ne stedi
<Hrki> di je porez na bogate, bitno da oni harace bakice na placu
<Hrki> evo ja sam srednja klasa, neka ni mene ne jebu, imaju bogatase
<ivoks> Hrki: bogati uplacuju najvise
<ivoks> za placu od 20.000kn, u proracun uplacujes 22.000kn
<ivoks> svaki mjesec
<ivoks> od toga preko 5000kn ide na penzije drugih (ne tebi, vec drugima)
<jelly> i 4000 Bandicu
<ivoks> oko 6000 poreznoj
<ivoks> 2000 zagrebu
<ivoks> 5000 u zdravstveno
<jelly> 18% je prirez u zg
<jelly> ak imas 42000 bruto...
<ivoks> 18% od poreza
<jelly> a da, od osnovice
<Hrki> a jel ima porez na dividende ?
<Hrki> su uveli to ?
<jelly> Hrki: ak nema, bice
<ivoks> 13.000kn je porez i prirez
<ivoks> 2000kn je prirez
<ivoks> znaci, drzavi uvalis 11.000kn
<ivoks> svaki mjesec
<ivoks> I. stup mirovinskog osiguranja 15,00% 6.300,00
<ivoks> dakle, za placu od 20.700 neto, poslodavac uplati skoro 50.000
<ivoks> ~30.000kn uglavnom ode drzavi
<Hrki> a pa sta nije mirovina neki oblik stednje ?
<ivoks> 2.100kn ode na 2. mirovinski stup
<ivoks> od tih 30.000kn samo 2.100 je tvoja mirovina
<Hrki> isto dajem pare na cuvanje, koje zelim na kraju van
<ivoks> ostalo je sve druge
<ivoks> tak da, ekipa koja ima je ekipa koja drzi gospodarstvo
<ivoks> a ne sirotinja
<ivoks> ne placa sirotinja autoput
<ivoks> ili kredite drzave
<ivoks> placaju ovi koji zaradjuju puno
<ivoks> i jos placaju za sirotinju
<ivoks> tak da kad mi netko veli 'jadna sirotinja, ovo ono...' dodje mi da puknem od smijeha
<ivoks> za njih se nikad nista ne mijenja
<Hrki> a kazu sad isto da ce smanjiti porez na placu, e sad meni koji imam neto ugovor jel pak to ima kakve veze za mene? :D
<jelly> ako imas neto ugovor nisi se dobro izborio :-)
<ivoks> nema, ako ti je ugovor na neto
<jelly> firmi ces mozda biti jeftiniji
<ivoks> sto je isto dobro
<jelly> dapace
<Hrki> znaci na jednom zakonu pusim, a drugi mi opet nista ne znaci :)
<jelly> mozda budu korektni pa si ostave pola razlike pola ti daju povisicu
<ivoks> Hrki: pa koliko ti je godina?
<jelly> 200kn je 200kn
<Hrki> jelly: nece :) nasi ugovori su takvi da radnik nema nikakva prava :)
<ivoks> nisi ti nista popusio, tek si zakoracio u zivot; tvoji vrsnjaci u americi vec imaju 5 godina radnog staza, a poceli su s metenjem ispred mcdonaldsa
<jelly> a gle, sami ste ih potpisali
<Hrki> jelly: da to svi kazu :)
<Hrki> ivoks: i oni za fakultetom su metali u mcdonaldsu ?
<ivoks> o da
<Hrki> onda ok, ne zalim se :)
<ivoks> kaj si ti mislio?
<jelly> kod nas se tu i tamo neko zalio, uglavnom na non-competition klauzule, pa se dalo dogovorit s firmom izmjena teksta
<ivoks> fakultet je tvoja prilika da nesto naucis
<ivoks> nikome to nije garancija da znas posao
<Hrki> pa mislio sam dok vec das pola milijuna dolara za fax i zavrsis npr MIT da ne cistis u mcdonaldsu
<ivoks> dapace, fakultet je garancija da nisi nista radio
<ivoks> pa krivo si mislio
<ivoks> upisujes MIT da bi nesto naucio, a ne da bi zavrsio faks
<ivoks> a onda sa tim znanjem mozes brze napredovati u zivotu
<ivoks> znanjem
<ivoks> ne papirom
 * jelly je vise konkretnih stvari naucio oko fakulteta i za terminalima nego na predavanjima i labosima
<Hrki> pa da, i onda s tim znanjima si valjda kompetentniji nego da metes
<ivoks> mozda. ne mozes znati dok ne pocnes
<ivoks> poslodavac ne moze znati da si wunderkind dok ne pocnes raditi
<ivoks> a sigurno te nece staviti da vodis neki odjel
<ivoks> dat ce ti metlu
<ivoks> pa korak po korak
<ivoks> mozes od metle do voditelja odjela za 6 mjeseci
<Hrki> evo, recimo govorili ste da fax nema velike veze, ja vam kazem, dok sam poceo raditi da ima itetakve veze... nemogu vjerovati da takvih privatnika ima
<ivoks> ali svi pocnu od metle
<ivoks> http://www.moj-posao.net/Kalkulator-Placa/?salary=42000&location=263&children=0&supporting=0&disabilityCoeff=0&type=g2n&formatNew=0
<jelly> ivoks: osim uhljeba... <g>
<Hrki> ivoks: to sve stima u firmama koje imaju kadrovsku politiku
<Hrki> ja jos nisam dobio ni pravilnik o radu :)
<ivoks> jelly: da, pricali smo o americi :)
<Hrki> e sad, kako da ja znam sto moram raditi da napredujem
<ivoks> pravilnik o radu
<ivoks> samo je jedno pravilo
<Hrki> uvjek je noviji radnik cjenjeniji nego stariji
<ivoks> 1. treba radit
<Hrki> ivoks: mislim , pravilnik firme
<ivoks> nije tocno da je cijenjeniji
<Hrki> kod nas je :)
<Hrki> zato ti i kazem, cudna firma u picku materinu... ima jedan, nist ne radi, ali stvarno nista, i onda ga jos stave za sefa :)))
<Hrki> cude odluke da popizdis
<Hrki> ja uopce neznam tko mi je nadredjeni i kako hierarhija funkcionira :)
<jelly> dugorocno takva firma nemre opstat na trzistu
<Hrki> jelly: to je i meni cudo, ali gle cuda dobivamo poslove ko ludi
<jelly> Hrki: cime se bavite? :-D
<Hrki> i kaj je najgore, kasnimo po mjesec dana sa objektima, to pak mi opet nije jano zasto nas ne odjebu :)
<Hrki> transformacijski kotlovi za koncar, siemens, smith
<Hrki> evo, sad vec kasnimo po mjesec i nesto po objektu :)
<Hrki> penali oko 10 000evra tjedno
<Hrki> ali daju nam jos poslova :)
<Hrki> penali su po objektu naravno :)
<Hrki> tako da nekada ta ekonomska pravila i politika opcenito ne kod nas
<Hrki> i onda kad saznam da je 80% tih vlasnika, pokralo sve mi je sve jasnije
<jelly> upstart u RHEL6 radi sasvim ok
<jelly> nisam siguran zasto su isli trazit nes drugo
<Hrki> naravno, ostavstinu od firma iz juge, i sad su oni uspjesni poduzetnici :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> sluzbeno 'zbog licence'
<ivoks> mene samo strah sto systemd razvoj vodi lik koji niti jedan svoj projekt nije zavrsio :/
<ivoks> harry potter
<jelly> dobro, srecom on nije jedini koji radi na tome
<ivoks> Known for Avahi, PulseAudio, systemd
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> :)
<Hrki> ivoks: to sto si pricao za pometanje u mcdonaldsu, evo radio jedan decko samnom, isto zavrsio fax, pametan je ali je dosta grijesio, u firmi su cijelo vrijeme srali po njemu, dok nije dao otkaz, nasao posao u njemackoj i odma su mu dali stan, placu i sve 
<ivoks> da, to sto se i debian ukljucio pruza utjehu
<ivoks> sad mozemo biti sigurno da systemd nece otici jos 20 godina :)
<ivoks> Hrki: sad odi razgovarati sa svim hrvatima koji su otisli u njemacku, kanadu itd
<ivoks> Hrki: trenutno u kanadskim zatvorima ima vise hrvata nego sto i i mislio da ih ima u kanadi
<ivoks> dileri, lopovi
<ivoks> ne uspije svatko tko ode
<Hrki> pa dobro, muljanje nam nije strano
<ivoks> uspije ih jako malo
<ivoks> jako malo
<ivoks> jako
<ivoks> a tvoj frend je imao iskustvo rada
<Hrki> samo mi cudno, kako to da je tu bio tako los, a tamo su mu sev dali :)
<ivoks> i to se cijeni
<Hrki> ma ima iskustvo ko i ja, pol godine :)
<ivoks> pa nesto ima
<ivoks> porazgovarao s ljudima
<ivoks> ovi vidjeli potencijal i eto
<ivoks> nije problem naci posao vani
<ivoks> pa ja radim za strance 
<ivoks> ali placam porez ovvdje
<ivoks> jedino mi zao sto nisam prijavljen na murteru, jer tu provodim najvise vremena
<Hrki> ma treba negdje van raditi, jebemti u zagrebu u koncaru za slican posao koji rade imaju valjda 3x vecu placu
<Hrki> ovi siemens italy, ti pak nista ne naprave kak spada, lezerni talijani
<ivoks> pa je, vani su place vece
<Hrki> mislio sam da se vani bolje radi, ali to su isto gluposti... nismo mi nista losiji nego vani
<ivoks> kao i troskovi zivota
<Hrki> samo manje placeni :)
<ivoks> ali i zivot je ovdje jeftiniji
<ivoks> sa 1000$ u americi ne mozes biti niti prosjak
<ivoks> a ovdje je to prosjecna placa
<ivoks> sa 3000$ mozda imas za stan negdje na rubu grada
<ivoks> ovdje za to zivis na dolcu
<Hrki> i istina, sve to na kraju dok se zbroji i oduzme dojde na isto
<Hrki> jedino ako si vrhunski, onda se da nesto usparati za crne dane
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> bila cura jedna tu
<ivoks> zaradjuje 20.000$ godisnje
<ivoks> to je bijeda u americi
<ivoks> mora imati jos dva posla sa strane
<ivoks> 35 godina
<ivoks> ali ne stedi, nego putuje
<ivoks> ne kupuje kucu, vec renta
<ivoks> pa moze i seliti za poslom
<ivoks> drugaciji mentalitet
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/conky.png
<Hrki> vidis ivoks ali vani radnik ima prava, ne kod nas
<Hrki> ja ni na godisnji nemrem 2 tjedna u komadu
<SilverSpace> kak ne
<Hrki> ne pustaju, kao nebreju bez nas, a stalno seru po nama :)
<ivoks> Hrki: ameri imaju 10 dana godisnjeg na godinu
<ivoks> 5-8 dana bolovanja im se prizna, sve preko toga nije placeno
<ivoks> kod nas se i bolovanje placa
<Hrki> a jebemti, to su ameri :)
<Hrki> daj malo kak je u svedskoj, danskoj, italiji :)
<ivoks> u danskoj je pola litre pive 55kn
<ivoks> a znam i frenda koji je veceru platio 15.000kn
<SilverSpace> nigdje nije bajno 
<jelly> ivoks: a i na murteru bi manje prireza placao
<Hrki> evo, jebemti moja stara drzavna sluzbenica ima 40 dana godisnjeg, i onda mi sere nest da je zivot tezak :)
<ivoks> jelly: da, bi
<ivoks> Hrki: pa u tom smo dobri, kenjati kako je lose, a ne znamo koliko je dobro
<ivoks> sad sam imao 6 ljudi iz new yorka
<ivoks> svi ne vjeruju kako se kod nas malo radi i puno uziva
<Hrki> evo sad cu malo manje kenjat, ali ja se uopce ne zalim za placu ni nista, mene jedino jebe glupa organizacija u firmi
<darko> ne znate vi sta je dobro, ja imam 365 dana godisnje godisnjeg
<Hrki> stvarno je glupa, neefikasna i nemogu vjerovati
<jelly> darko: i zivis od ljubavi!
<darko> skoro - prodajem ljubav
<darko> tj sex
<darko> imam svoje kurve koje rade za mene
<jelly> pa onda radis, menađiraš
<Hrki> darko: sve je ok ako placas porez :)
<darko> Hrki naravno da ne placam
<SilverSpace> darko: jel pracas porez tj. kurva
<Hrki> ivoks: sve to stima, jebeno je nama u hrv., ako ako se moze zasto ne teziti boljem :=)
<darko> trebate tezit mom idealu - ne radit nis
<Hrki> ma ja bi poludio da nista ne radim
<jelly> ^^
<Hrki> ali sam ljubomoran na ove starije radnike, dok pricaju kako su radili u yugi :)
<ivoks> tj., nisu radili :)
<Hrki> lijepo, polagano, kvalitetnije i bolje :(
<Hrki> :)
<Hrki> ne radili su, ali manje i bolje
<ivoks> mozes misliti kako su radili manje i bolje
<Hrki> sad se spara na radnicima, i onda jedan radi sve
<ivoks> radili su manje
<ivoks> nisu radili bolje
<ivoks> drugaciji je sustav to bio
<Hrki> jesu, jesu, pa te firme su imale takve strojeve, organizaciju kakvu vise nema nitko u ovim prostorima
<ivoks> ako se radilo bolje, zasto se nije prodavalo izvan diktiranog trzista? :)
<Hrki> pa kaze mi ovaj, da su radili za SSSR i onda je bila kao neka robna razmjena
<ivoks> pa.. upravo tako
<ivoks> mi njima junk, oni nama junk
<SilverSpace> zato su nam rusi dan danas duzni
<Hrki> ali ivoks te firme su imale po 5000 zaposlenih, sluzbe, strojeve i svasta
<Hrki> sad neznam kak su bas svi radili u gubicima
<SilverSpace> Jadranka Kosor i Vladimir PutinRusija je u cijelosti podmirila klirinški dug bivšeg Sovjetskog Saveza prema Republici Hrvatskoj
<SilverSpace> lazem 
<SilverSpace> eto vratili nam pih
<SilverSpace> ali su duzni jos svima osim sloveniji 
<SilverSpace> ovaj putin ce sjebati cijeli svijet
<ivoks> Hrki: da, drugaciji je to sustav bio
<ivoks> Hrki: mantra u socijalizmu je da ne postoji nezaposlenost
<Hrki> ali bile su sluzbe koje su potrebne, ali danas se ne koristi jer to kosta
<ivoks> Hrki: pa kako bi se pokazalo da nitko nije nezaposlen, uzimali bi se krediti kako bi ljudi mogli dobivati place u drzavnim firmama
<Hrki> evo, tehnicki dirketor mi to isto kaze
<ivoks> nije bilo bitno je li firma stvarala ili ne
<Hrki> da su prije punoooooooo kvalitetnije radili, a ne danas sve preko kurca, samo da cim prije ode van i da se naplati
<Hrki> sporije, ali kvatitenije
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> isto tako je u zadnjih 25 godina svijest o kvaliteti u hrvatskoj narasla
<ivoks> nesto sto bi prije 25 godina bilo super, danas bi se bacilo u smece
<ivoks> tesko je to usporedjivati
<ivoks> firme u jugi su se pocele raspadati u 80ima
<ivoks> jer su bile tehnoloski nedorasle trzistu
<ivoks> samo neke su dobro radile
<Hrki> hehe, ali u strojastvu to nije tako :) sve je po njemackim standardima starim pedest godina :)
<Hrki> jebiga, nama svaki drugi objekt ima reklamaciju
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> prije 25 godina nije ni bilo 'prava potrosaca'
<ivoks> za reklamaciju bi isao na goli otok :)
<ivoks> krikiram, naravno
<Hrki> pa je, bokte, ja neznam kako to ovi salju van
<Hrki> kupac nam je poslao mail neki dan "kako nam mozete poslati takav kotao" :)
<ivoks> pa da
<Hrki> ali sta je najgore, ovi u simensu kazu da smo dobri, da ima puno gorih :)
<ivoks> prije nismo ni slali van jer smo znali da nece proci
<ivoks> to sto su se zakoni promijenili, ne znaci da ce i nacin rada promijenio
<Hrki> ali tu je opet nas problem, jer zaposljava nekvalitetan kadar jer mu svi koji vrijede i nauce nesto odu
<Hrki> i onda ti ostaju nekvalificarni ljudi
<Hrki> varioci svi otisli van :)
<ivoks> da
<Hrki> decki se naucili i osli, pa nije zavarivanje zajebancija
<ivoks> zato treba napraviti klimu u kojoj se kvalitetni ljudi mogu zaposliti
<ivoks> nesto sto SDP-u bas i ne ide
<Hrki> ivoks: tocno to, a ne da nam kvalitetni odlaze, a sljam dobija titule :)
<Hrki> a da ti ne govorim kakvi su odnosi u firmi, kao da sam dosao u vrtic
<SilverSpace> utopic bolje radi i ako je u beti  jos
<Hrki> nitko nije kriv, kriv je uvjek onaj drugi :)
<Hrki> naravno, nema razgovora na sastancima o poboljasnjima, nego tko je kriv :)
<Hrki> i tako godinama, cudno
<ivoks> zato ce propast
<Hrki> hoce, ali mislim da jos ne tako skoro
<Hrki> jer znas sto nas drzi? drzi nas to da je prosjek place u medjimurju oko 4000kn ako ne i manji
<Hrki> znaci ljudi rade ko konjevi za malo para, i onda si ovaj moze platit reklamaciju i slicne pizdarije
<Hrki> opet mu ostane vise nego sto bi to napravili bravari u njemackoj i slicno
<Hrki> a opet smo kvalitetniji od turaka i kineza i slicno, bar za sada
<SilverSpace>  u ukrajini potpisano primirje
<SilverSpace> tesko da je kvaliteta veca od kineza
<Hrki> SilverSpace: moras uracunati i troskove transporta :)
<Hrki> nije bas jeftino dovest 25tona zeleza
<SilverSpace> tam je radna snaga jeftina
<Hrki> je, ali nije kvalitetna
<SilverSpace> ne bi se bas slozio 
<Hrki> nasi radnici su oduvijek bili cijenjeni
<SilverSpace> mi imamo preveliko misljenje o sebi 
<obruT> ivoks: koja je temperatura mora na murteru ? :)
<igor__> zdravo, trebo bi linux live usb na kojeg bi mogo dodati dodatne aplikacije... ječl ko imo takvih iskustava?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ides na more :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ja nemam, bas sam mislio da smo mi najgori, pa sam skuzio da ni nismo tolko losi
<ivoks> obruT: 24
<obruT> pa idemo zena i ja nekud za vikend pa razmisljamo gdje
<ivoks> ovaj vikend?
<ivoks> provjeri prognozu
<obruT> oblacno je svuda
<obruT> ne bi trebalo biti padalina
<obruT> a obzirom da ovu godinu jos nisam umocio prst u jadran, a stalno se vrzmam na jadranu, nekak bih uhvatio zadnju priliku
<Hrki> ja sam se samo jednom bacio a imam stan na moru, jebemti poso zivot i sve :)
<obruT> ja sam visio po brdima, a kupo se samo u atlaniku
<SilverSpace> bome i ja dva puta 
<SilverSpace> fakat radi ok
<SilverSpace> super nisam otiso na more i usedio sam neke pare 
<SilverSpace> eh da ne moram pecnicu kupiti
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A
<datase> YouTube: Aqua - Barbie Girl - 0:03:22 - 140,415,438 views - 338018 likes / 37094 dislikes
<SilverSpace> frrrrr
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.oddee.com/_media/imgs/articles2/a97265_g175_5-mirror.jpg
<obruT> koliko bi covjek mogo dobit za 2TB WD green disk star koju godinu ?
<SilverSpace> dobis cokoladu :)
<SilverSpace> milku ne bilo kakvu :P
<Mmike> kak je roknula kisa fino :)
<Mmike> obruT, ima garanciju ?
<obruT> Mmike: hmm, mislim da su fakat jos pod garancijom
<obruT> moram zurno kupit bar jedan 4TB jer je tijesno :)
<Mmike> obruT, imas serijski broj, imas wd stranicu, provjeri
<obruT> budem bacio pogled kad ih izvadim, sljedeci tjedan cu uzet jedan ili dva 4TB pa cu izvadit ovu sicu ... iako imam i sice koji stoje sa strane... nasao sam jedan novi nekoristeni zapakirani 1.5TB, zaboravio na njega :P
<obruT> u ono doba kad su diskovi fakat kostali sicu, nakupovao ja toga :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti fakat bekapiras internet :)
<obruT> samo dio, samo dio :)
<SilverSpace> glup naslov http://www.jutarnji.hr/20-metarski-asteroid-u-nedjelju-ce-prohujati-kraj-zemlje/1217805/
<obruT> o jebote clanak
<obruT> "otkriven u zadnji cas", "za dlaku promasiti zemljinu atmosferu"
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/u-tijeku-ozbiljna-istraga-britanskog-ministarstva-obrane-tko-je-rasplesani-pripadnik-kraljicine-straze/769671.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--drama-u-zraku-americki-zrakoplov-bez-nadzora-leti-iznad-kube--piloti-su-u-nesvijesti-/1217968/
<SilverSpace> http://kodi.tv/
<Mmike> obruT, pa, imas hdparm
<Mmike> hdparm -I
<Mmike> pa vidis serial
<Mmike> ovo moj doma storazh
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> /dev/md0        9.1T  4.8T  4.3T  53% /storage                                                            
<obruT> moj storage doma je mesh repliciranih nepovezanih diskova :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxRl99jQ2_Q
<Mmike> fun :)
<datase> YouTube: lowboy accident crane transporting - 0:01:44 - 1,266,557 views - 1056 likes / 110 dislikes
<Mmike> obruT,  i kad ti crkne jedan, kaj onda? :)
<obruT> stavim drugi i nadam se da ne bu isti dan crko i ovaj na kojem su replicirani podaci :)
<Vjetar> hotswap uz irc?
<obruT> o Vjetre :)
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> Vjetar, pa djesi :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, repliciras kak - rsync?
<obruT> nego kako :)
<obruT> rsync rulez
<Mmike> rsync rulez, I agree
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> mdadm je fleksibilniji :)
<obruT> ne vjerujem ja tome :)
<Mmike> jel' netko probo mythbuntu
<Mmike> jel' to valja sto?
<obruT> ja probo prije koju godinu i onda totalno odustao od mythtv-a
<obruT> tvheadend + xbmc = win
<Mmike> obruT, a to na ubuntuu/debianu trosis?
<obruT> xubuntu
<obruT> slozio usera, autologin u x-e i autorun xbmc-a tak da se odmah digne ... nabavio daljinski od MCE-a pa sve iz kauca s daljinskim upravljam
<obruT> iako se moze i mobitelom upravljat ak nemas slozen daljinski...
<obruT> tvheadend mi je fora jer ima klijent i za android pa mogu iz wc-a gledat televiziju i mijenjat kanale :)
<obruT> gledat na mobitelu/tabletu, je li...
<Mmike> obruT, a imas u xubuntuu tom tv karticu nekvu?
<Mmike> ja imam bnet, pa neznam jel' mi to s tvkarticom zanimiljivo
<obruT> imam, usb dvbt prijemnik
<Mmike> al' imam trenutno prastari laptop (R52) koji ima centrino procesor i koji nemre dekodirat mpeg4
<Mmike> pa bi njega dao detetu da tambura po njemu a ja bih uzeo stari R60
<Mmike> core2duo, nvidija, mpeg4 radi k'o veliki
<Mmike> pa da ne imam bas windowze gore, reko da probam neki linux
<obruT> ma ja sam ovo slozio jos u doba dok nisam imao TV, ali mi je svejedno fora da imam nesto neovisno o televizoru (sto trosi triput manje struje), mogu schedulirat snimanje programa, mogu gledat program s bilo kojeg devicea bilo gdje u stanu i tako to ... vec se pokazalo korisnim kad sam ja nesto gledao na tv-u, a zena je htjela gledat nesto drugo :)
<obruT> ja ovo sve imam na atomu 330 s nvidia ion chipsetom
<obruT> i bez problema na njemu gledam fullhd film dok u pozadni tvheadend uredno streama tv program zeni na tablet
 * obruT se igra s nekim java native readline-like libom i stvar bas ok radi
<obruT> sad idem pisat svoj modul za completion jer ovi ponudjeni ne zadovoljavaju...
<Vjetar> eto me natrag
<Vjetar> gadno je to na internet spojenim mobom
<Vjetar> bok Mmike 
<Vjetar> bok obruT 
<obruT> uh... upravo mi zena rece da ima potrebe ! reko, ne fak, necu sad valjda morat sexat, a taman programiram nesto... kad ono, oce gledat neku seriju samnom... bome, laknulo mi
<obruT> i tak, idem gledat jednu epizodu pa se vracam za komp
<Mmike> obruT
<Mmike> kaj ti pricas, covjece? :)
<Vjetar> hahah
<Vjetar> Izgleda da obruT ima duži staž braka od tebe Mmike  :D
<obruT> :)
<ravilov> obruT, jel se i diras dok programiras? :)
<darko> brak je mrak
<darko> tamnica rvackog naroda
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> http://www.weissmanscore.com/
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> kak se dete zasralo :)
<Mmike> nisam opce skuzio, i onda sam imao i po sebi, i po podu, i po rucnicima, i po svukud
<Mmike> macke jedino nisu nastradale :)
<jelly-home> pix or it... ma sta pisem
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trening f1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :*
<SilverSpace> http://www.wiz1.net/bbc2
<Mmike> koja su to vremena
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gledam na maxtvu
<Mmike> na kompu
<Mmike> nego, 1:30
<Mmike> ovaj sad 1:27
<Mmike> znaci da ce se vozit 1:24, recimo
<Mmike> na kvalifikacijama
<Mmike> a rekord drzi rubens iz 2004te ili koje, 1:21
<Mmike> idem vidjet kak ja mogu odvozit :)
<SilverSpace> opa od kud max :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: montoja je najvecu brzinu imao 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kupio sam jos proslo ljeto opce neznam zasto
<Mmike> maxtv2go
<Mmike> 30 kuna + PDV za sportski paket
<Mmike> pa mi sad dobro doslo :D
<Mmike> jer slovenci vise nedaju da se u .hr gleda
<SilverSpace> kak ne daju 
<Mmike> a probaj
<SilverSpace> poceli englezi sa spikom englez njemac u mercedesu
<Hrki> jel ima ovaj novi firefox addon bar ?=??
<Hrki> ono dolje na dnu
<SilverSpace> koji kreten moras bit za ovo http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/vatrogasci-zaustavili-promet-zbog-lazne-dojave-959282
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ne kuzim clanak
<Hrki> bila je vjezba pa su ljudi pozvali vatrogasce?
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/rotacijski-motor-na-svjetsku-scenu-se-vraca-s-rotorom-koji-podsjeca-na-suriken-959232
<SilverSpace> eh kad bi to moglo tak 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos pet minuta 
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> 66:64
<Mmike> minuta do kraja
<SilverSpace> papci 
<Mmike> konji, da
<Mmike> forsaju tricu
<Mmike> jedno 12093483 napada su tak popusili
<SilverSpace> nemamo mi trenera 
<SilverSpace> za konj treba bic
<SilverSpace> idem upgredat android na mygicu ili cu ciglu napraviti :)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vise ovako steka xbmc
<SilverSpace> krenulo drz gace 
<SilverSpace> samo da ne nestane struje
<SilverSpace> uh radi 
<SilverSpace> 4.2.2
<Hrki> zasto svi govore o goloj jeniffer lawrance, kad ima slika i od kate upton :)
<Hrki> puno bolja cura
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao nisam probao
<CrazyLemon> Hrki zato Å¡to je jedna gola a druga pokrila sise :)
<Hrki> nikako :) kate je pokazala puno vise :)
<Hrki> valjda nemas sve slike ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma photoshopirano sve to :D
<Hrki> ili je ova ljubimica amerike :) ti ameri su skroz cudni i ti njihovi ljubinci
<SilverSpace> kak se na androidu dobiju one negove ikone tj gumbi hom back
<SilverSpace> my gica dobila novi android i sad sljaka kak treba 
<Mmike> ja si to moram kupit
<Mmike> a ne se gnjavit s laptopima
<SilverSpace> zato sam i kupio da ne gnjavim rpi i laptop
<Mmike> SilverSpace, treba restartat ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu odmah?
<SilverSpace> moze
<Mmike> za 3 minute je nazad
<Mmike> ok
<T_Mmike> Voila
<T_Mmike> De je sad ovaj silverspacetar?
<Mmike> Pa djesi, silverspace 
<silverspace> vece
<SilverSpace> eto me
<SilverSpace> :)
<darko> bljuje mi se od slavonske avenije
<darko> svaki 2. semafor CRVENO
<darko> CRVENO CRVENO CRVENO CRVENO
<darko> jebala ih taka AI
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> sugavi kde
<Mmike> hocu dodat cpu-freq-changer applet/plazmoid/kojivecdrek
<Mmike> dodao sam ih 3
<Mmike> nit jedan ne radi ;)
<Mmike> od tih, jedan mi je srusio kde traybarpimpek
<SilverSpace> :) da ja to vise ni ne pokusavam stavit 
<SilverSpace> cilic igra vrhunski
<SilverSpace> 2:0 #USOpen
<SilverSpace> dobio cila federera 
<SilverSpace> ma sto dobio ubio 
<ravilov> Mmike, koji q uopce radis sa kde? mani se corava posla
<ravilov> na xfce applet za mijenjanje frekvencije radi bez beda ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-07
<infy-> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ravilov, xfce ima (imao je) cudan bug s F10 u terminalu, pa sam odustao :)
<Mmike> a KDE imam, jer, eto... unity je neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> a nisam jos znao za mate i mint, pa sad tu imam kubuntu
<Mmike> i fakat ok radi kde
<Mmike> malo vise ubija CPU nego sto bi covjek htio, al' ajd
<Mmike> smooth je, ugodno je raditi, fonteki su super
<Mmike> jedino sto te 'djidje' - ne rade, ili su jadne
<Mmike> recimo, ne postoji "applet" koji bi u realtimeu pokazivao brzinu cpua :)
<Mmike> http://brm.io/gears/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dellov-monitor-donosi-5k-rezoluciju/135677.aspx
<SilverSpace> samo sto nije 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<ravilov> Mmike, stvarno zvuci kao da ti zivot ovisi o izgledu fontova :p
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dosadna utrka 
<ravilov> nisu li sve takve?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> doduse monca je rijetko dobra utrka 
<ravilov> meni se f1 opcenito cini kao dosadan i zatupljujuc tzv. "sport"
<ravilov> ko i nascar recimo
<Mmike> ricciardo!!!
<SilverSpace> svjezije gume 10 krugova 
<SilverSpace> mozes se jebat 
<Mmike> bolji vozac
<Mmike> mos' se jebat :)
<Mmike> e, a, nisam vidio, kako je mlatilton pretekao rosberga?
<Mmike> ovi nesh trabunjaju o 'psiholoskom pritisku'
<Mmike> ravilov, steta sto moras gledat taj F1 tak dosadan stalno :)
<SilverSpace> sreca kaj je stiropor 
<SilverSpace> mecke su nednajebive 
<Mmike> bogme je kvajat imao hrpu srece :)
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> singapur je sad
<ravilov> Mmike, ne moram gledat al moram vamo slusat o tome :)
<Mmike> moras samo umrijet
<Mmike> i platit porez :)
<ravilov> stara dobra socijalisticka :p
<Mmike> mercedesi su odlicni
<ravilov> u kapitalizmu ima exceptiona za porez
<Mmike> ravilov, a, nema, moras ga platit. ak nadje,s javi  :)
<Mmike> mosh smanjit, jel', al' i dalje moras placat
<SilverSpace> konacno masai se posrecilo 
<SilverSpace> pregoreni je na nekoj drogi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vettel > stari motor,  20 km/h sporiji top speed i bio je na starim gumama
<SilverSpace> rici je imao najbrzi top speead 362,1 km/h
<SilverSpace> na utrci
<Mmike> ma jasno
<Mmike> to sto je losiji vozac od ovog nema veze :)
<Mmike> idem u windowse
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> kak ste glasni :)
<ravilov> kaj bi ti, da ti izrazimo sucut? :)
<ravilov> kak to grdo zgleda... "idem gledat f1... speaking of speed, idem rebootat u win"
<Mmike> ti koristis perl
<Mmike> 'nuff said :)
<Mmike> idem slagat ormane iz ikeje
<ravilov> ne kuzim poantu, kakve vez ima moj perl sa brzinom? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko si krugova napravio 
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao Miracast
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 15
<Mmike> im ti ladicare s 8 ladica
<Mmike> http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
<SilverSpace> sve mi stane 
<Mmike> http://auduno.github.io/clmtrackr/examples/facedeform.html
<Mmike> pre dobro :))
<ravilov> Mmike, di ih nadje
<ravilov> kad je prije X godina neki lik napravio demo/intro za browsere (java), svi su pricali da je to perverzija i abomination
<ravilov> isto tako kad su poceli radit demoe/introe za directx umjesto plain old dos
<Mmike> ovo je javadcript sve
<ravilov> nije, to je webgl sve
<ravilov> znam da nije java, ali u to vrijeme nije bilo drugih slicnih tehnologija pa je covjek morao u javi
<Mmike> "WebGL (Web Graphics Library) is a JavaScript API"
<Mmike> to su 'chrome experiments'
<Mmike> tamo su svi popisani
<Mmike> ima ih hrpa
<Mmike> odlicni su :)
<Mmike> nisam siguran kak dobro rade u firefoxu
<ravilov> znam, to odavno vec postoji
<ravilov> samo stalno dodaju nove
<ravilov> hocu rec, djabe ti javascript bez podrske OpenGL-a dostupne kroz WebGL
<ravilov> Mmike, rade ali jako sporo
<ravilov> tipicno za firefox, jel :)
<ravilov> cijela poanta chrome experimentsa je demonstrirati nenormalnu brzinu v8 enginea
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ravilov, di si ti doma, koji kvart?
<Mmike> to jest
<Mmike> ima netko za preporucit pizzeriju u spanskom?
<Mmike> eo narucio iz neke
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<Mmike> http://www.jelovnik.hr/
<Mmike> "WebGL evolved out of the Canvas 3D experiments started by Vladimir Vukićević at Mozilla."
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogo si na twitteru pitat 
<ravilov> Mmike, to si me isto vec pitao (di zivim) vec bar jedno 5 puta :p
<ravilov> nisam u spanskom
<ravilov> nice http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vladimir_Vuki%C4%87evi%C4%87
<ravilov> ides, uspio sam slozit android aplikaciju koja ne samo da reboota uredjaj nego ga zakuca u bootloop
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma nemam vise tviter
<Mmike> tj, neznam di mi password pa mi se neda opce s tim  :)
<Mmike> nelosa je pizza
<Mmike> jos kad metnes Dave's Ultimate Insanity gore - uhaj haj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to nesto ljuto 
<Mmike> urnebesno ljuto
<Mmike> http://store.davesgourmet.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DAUI
<Mmike> http://store.davesgourmet.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DAFPSH <- brijem da cu ovo slijedece uzet :)
<Mmike> kompletic :)
<Guest31166> Pozdrav. Može li mi netko pomoći oko wifi-a. Naime, pokazuje da ga nema
<Guest31166> iako driveri postoje
<Guest31166> imam instalirano xubuntu 14.04
<Guest31166> Kada instaliram drivere preko synaptica, wifi proradi. Restartiram, i onda wifi kao da nepostoji
<Slit> Ima li netko tko bi pomogao oko wifi-a? Oprostite sada sam pod drugim nickom, izbacilo me...
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prvi-procesori-core-m/135679.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.dedoimedo.com/life/grobnik-renault-clio-cup.html
<infy-> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3743419034
<infy-> nedjelja je, dosta razumno.
<SilverSpace> kaj je nedjeljom brze 
<jelly-home> infy-: nema se para za 10G?
<infy-> idk
<infy-> ja samo imam pristup
<infy-> al HT-ov je test server
<infy-> ovo je GÉANT
<ravilov> speedtest je isto ko i raznorazni benchmarci
<ravilov> potpuno beskoristan
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152048029926006
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bruto-i-neto-hoce-li-sada-hrvati-shvatiti-koliko-ih-drzava-pljacka/769941.aspx
<ravilov> tko kaze da hrvati ne shvacaju?
<Mmike> ravilov, zash mislis da je beskoristan?
<Mmike> ravilov, a 90% ih ne shvaca. Ne zanima ih :)
<ravilov> vecina s kojima pricam su vrlo svjesni koliko ide drzavi
<ravilov> samo to uzimaju zdravo za gotovo
<ravilov> "a sta da radim"
<Mmike> ja nisam uopce bio svjestan toga dok nisam svoj doo otvorio
<ravilov> Mmike, po cemu je benchmark koristan?
<Mmike> znao sam da se tu nesto placa, ali...
<Mmike> ravilov, speedtest? pa, izmjeri ti brzinu interneta koju imas. 
<ravilov> to je korisno jedino da mozes usporediti s papirima od ISP-a koje si potpisao
<ravilov> za real life koristenje nema skoro nikakve veze
<Mmike> zasto mislis da nema?
<Mmike> meni speedtest izmjeri 12 megabita. Apt-getam stvari s - 12 megabia. Jubito u burstu kad krene = 12 megabita. Skidanje iso imagea = 12 megabita.
 * Mmike ponosno izjavljuje da Eclipse + PyDev + remote openstack debugging kroz devstak = radi
<Mmike> manje vise :)
<Mmike> sutra cemo probat pycharms, vele da je to bolje
<Mmike> 029751
<Mmike> glupi yubikey
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> hunter2
<infy-> *******
<Mmike> pre mali je, nemrem ga izvadit van bez da ga stisnem
<ravilov> Mmike, apt-get, jubito, skidanje ISO - to su pravi testovi
<ravilov> cisto slucajno se speedtest poklapa
<Mmike> ravilov zasto slucajnost?
<ravilov> jer opcenito ne vjerujem sintetickim testovima
<ravilov> jer najcesce nemaju veze sa stvarnim zivotom
<Mmike> zasto to mislis?
<ravilov> don't worry, you won't understand :p
<infy-> aw
<Mmike> mislim, to je test iz stvarnog zivota :)
<Mmike> potegnem speedtest, veli mi 4 Mbit/sec
<Mmike> potegnem wget s amis.hr, i vidim 4Mbit/sec
<Mmike> znaci da je kod mene
<ravilov> nije, to je test idealnog slucaja, samim time sto ti prvo trazi najblizi/najpovoljniji server...
<Mmike> ako amis.hr veli 12Mbit/sec, onda je amis u banani
<Mmike> kakav idealni slucaj, pa testiram sirinu/propusnost pipe koju imam
<Mmike> doduse, imas i pravo, dijelom
<Mmike> speedtest ne testira ul i dl simultano
<Mmike> pa ne pokaze kako je bnet smece :0
 * infy- čeka optiku
 * Mmike isto
<infy-> onu od t-ht
 * Mmike ceka amis
<infy-> aha
<infy-> cijena i brzina?
<Mmike> 40/20 za cca 250 kuna
<infy-> Samo internet ili?
<Mmike> mislmi da i telefon moras imat 
<infy-> aha
<Mmike> frend ima to, na vrbanima, i oko 350 kuna placa internet, telefon i sve sto je mogo uzet od televizij
<Mmike> e
<infy-> 236,23 40/10 odnosno 256,23 100/20
<infy-> =)
<infy-> Čini mi se da ću se načekati
<infy-> haha
 * ravilov ne koristi home internet za perverzije pa mu ne smeta sto bnet poklekne kad se istovremeno trosi ul i dl :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> probaj imat hangout i istovremeno radit na remote serveru
<ravilov> pa to radim svaki dan
<ravilov> ovisi sta mislis pod radit na remote serveru
<Mmike> usshjat se gore
<Mmike> otvorit vim
<Mmike> i programirat
<ravilov> ali svaki dan se cujem s familijom na hangouts satima, i ponekad istovremeno ssh-am okolo
<Mmike> recimo
<ravilov> da, ssh
<Mmike> imam osjecaj k'o da sam na 9600 modemu
<ravilov> radi ok
<Mmike> nah, ne radi
<Mmike> stoji
<Mmike> pa onda u burstu krene
<ravilov> a onda je tvoja pipa probusena :p
<Mmike> pa opet stoji
<infy-> ssh je OK na ADSL-u :p
 * infy- je sada na ssh
<Mmike> na amisovom dslu je ssh izvrstan
<Mmike> tj, link je izvrstan
<infy-> a server je gdje?
<jelly-home> infy-: ok je ako nista ne trosi upload
<infy-> naravno :\
<infy-> kad nešto troši upload onda kao da ni nema interneta
<infy-> timeout na svemu...
<ravilov> jbg, sad su otisli u grad pa ne mogu hangouts, da su jos doma nazvao bi ih i istovremeno se spojio na posao
<ravilov> sljedeci put kad cemo bit na hangouts bas cu probat
<Mmike> ravilov, pokreni wget u oba smjera
<Mmike> i izmjeri
<ravilov> ma to vec jesam, znam da crkaje
<jelly-home> vec vnc i ssh na adslu nije najsretnije
<Mmike> jelly-home, meni na amisu fakat to radi izvsno. marijo to slozio kak spada :)
<infy-> a još latency preko tog DSL-ovog bakra..
<Mmike> na tcomu sam imao isto problema, doduse, nit blizu ovak velikih k'o na bnetu
<ravilov> znam da sam recimo bio spojen teamviewerom na dva racunala u US i radilo skroz dobro
<ravilov> da, dva TV istovremeno
<infy-> oni koji su na DOCSIS-u barem bi trebali imat malo niži latency?
<ravilov> Mmike! sad sam se sjetio, pa vec sam bezbroj puta bio na hangouts i istovremeno tipkao na IRC (na koji idem preko ssh) i radi mi oboje doslovce u realtime
<Mmike> nije fora ako se sshjas u lokalnu mrezu :D
<Mmike> ma ping samo potjeraj prema nekud
<Mmike> pingam 8.8.8.8
<ravilov> nije lokalna mreza
<Mmike> i to obicno ide 20-40 ms
<ravilov> na server koji... ni ne znam gdje je :)
<Mmike> pokrenem DL, ode na 300
<Mmike> pokrenem UL ode na 1500
<Mmike> pokrenem UL/DL odjednom, ode na 'urnebes'
<ravilov> a gle, ja ti kazem da meni radi odlicno
<Mmike> a super
<ravilov> a ti mozes i ne moras vjerovat
<Mmike> onda uzivaj u tome
<Mmike> i ivoksu je Ford super auto
<Mmike> koliko god da je to cudno
<Mmike> nemam ja sta vjerovat :)
<ravilov> osim sto meni radi odlicno jer meni STVARNO radi odlicno
<Mmike> meni bnet ne radi
<Mmike> i zato ga ne koristim :0
<Mmike> stovise, probao sam kod jedno 5-6 ljudi koji koriste bnet, i isti problemi
<Mmike> rado bih proboa i kod tebe
<ravilov> meni bnet isto ne radi dobro u testu koji si sam postavio (dva wgeta u oba smjera) i to priznajem, ali ovo sto si zadnje pitao (hangouts + realtime ssh) radi bez ikakve greske
<Mmike> al' kad si ti tak tajanstven da nesh nit rec di zivis :)
<ravilov> svasta, zasto bi ti nesto isprobavao kod mene? :)
<ravilov> pa ja sam vec isprobao sta si mi rekao
<ravilov> i onda sam kao i sad priznao da veza steka pod uvjetima koje si postavio
<ravilov> ali opet - hangouts + ssh = nema problema
<ravilov> eto geoip kaze da je moj irc server na carnetu, samo ne znam u kojem gradu
<ravilov> ZG ili RI vjerojatno
<Mmike> mislis, irc klijent?
<ravilov> pa
<ravilov> irc server
<ravilov> erm
<ravilov> server sa kojeg se ircam :p
<Mmike> server na kojem je irc klijent? :)
<ravilov> dadada
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem pusit
<ravilov> sta nisi ti prestao pusit?
<Mmike> ima 3+ godina
<ravilov> ...pa?
<Mmike> eee :)
<ravilov> sad je odjednom ok da vidi tatu sa cigarom u njuski?
<Mmike> ma, spava :)
<Mmike> ne kuzi on jos nista :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> bar se nadam :D
<SilverSpace> snimka f1 rtl2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji krug?
<Mmike> e da imam rtl2 
<Mmike> jebo ih bnet
<SilverSpace> kaj nemas rtl2
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> bnet kartica crkla
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> pa imam samo rtl/nova/hrt1/hrt2
<SilverSpace> hm trebao bi to na kucnu antenu lovit
<SilverSpace> 6 krug
<Mmike> da mi bnet nije preizstekao to sve, mozda i bih
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si gledo jericho?
<SilverSpace> ja na btnetu gledam na njemackom rtl_u utrku 
<Mmike> alo!
<Mmike> tj, ali :)
<Mmike> pa imam maxtv
<SilverSpace> jericho ? ne 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dvije-godine--stupa-srama--od-29-9-milijardi-kuna-poreznog-duga-naplaceno-samo-2-6-posto/1218252/
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi likovi mislili 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u kojem krugu je mlitavton preteko keke-sina?
<SilverSpace> to kaj su ih stavili popis da ce netko dat novce 
<SilverSpace> pred kraj zajebo se rosbergg na kocenju 
<SilverSpace> tek je 12krug
<SilverSpace> Mmike: taj jeriho je neko americko domoljubno sranje zato vjerojatno ne glaran kao i homeland ... 
<ravilov> ko da je f1 i utrke opcenito puno pametnije za gledat :p
<SilverSpace> The Americans isto 
<ravilov> the americans definitivno nije "americko domoljubno sranje"
<ravilov> obzirom da se radi o infiltriranim rusima
<SilverSpace> nego kaj je 
<SilverSpace> 29 krugu hamilton preso rosberga 
<SilverSpace> i alonsu crko motor
<Mmike> pa kaj je ovaj rosberg lud
<Mmike> 2put ista greska
<Mmike> ravilov, the americans je ok skroz :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> "Monza is one of the most difficult tracks for braking because of the low downforce and the highest speeds of the year. That isn't an excuse, that's just the way it is. Unfortunately I got it wrong."
<Mmike> heh
<SilverSpace> kak je rus dobro proso 
<SilverSpace> isto kocenje promasio 
<Mmike> ooooodadada
<Mmike> "The engineer said that I should stay back, but knowing from experience - particularly this year - I knew that that wasn't the way forward, so I chose another route."
<Mmike> Dobar je Hamlica :)
<SilverSpace> je samo malo supljeglav puno vise mogao napraviti
<Mmike> puno je on zreliji ove godine, samo sto je imao pehova i pehova
<Mmike> milana :)
<SilverSpace> ali riki ih je sve preskakao 
<SilverSpace> super pretjecanja napravio 
<SilverSpace> kak se zovu ona sranja kaj moras upisivat brojke ili slova za provjeru 
<SilverSpace> mrzim to iz dna duse pogotovo ova zamuljana 
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: ja sam naišao na vrhunac: Upišite "androidsrbija" unatraške :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-08-31
<BotoSmoto> JUTROooo0o0o
<rut> dj
<BotoSmoto> Sto je fino raditi od doma, nisam se morao obrijati ! 
<rut> ma da ..
<rut> sto se i tako moze radit ?
<rut> dobra firma kad se i tako moze 
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> hih
<ivoks> preletio prek volana
<ivoks> sletio na trbuh :D
<drj_cro> ivoks: sa bickla?
<ivoks> da
<obrut> preko volana na trbuh ?!? ja obicno preko volana padam na glavu ili ledja :)
<ivoks> i ja sam se iznenadio
<ivoks> toliki mi je trbuh da je ublazio pad
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> prije 4mjeseca sam slomio ruku na biciklu i to dok sam prakticki stajao na mjestu :)
<ivoks> nije mi zablokirao kotac, mozda je to razlog
<obrut> drj_cro: i sto ti to govori ? da se moras ganjat, a ne stajat :)
<ivoks> vec sam zapeo sa pedalom
<drj_cro> :)
<obrut> nisam vec 2 tjedna sjeo na bajk, vata me kriza
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> ja volem hvatat buve
<BotoSmoto> "data objects that shall be stored in the journal and are larger than a certain threshold are compressed before they are written to the file system." Jebenti systemd, a koji bi to "certain value" bio ? :D
<ivoks> sad zele zamijeniti i su i sudo
<ivoks> systemd se oteo kontroli
<BotoSmoto> Vidio sam 
<BotoSmoto> Nda, nisam sve procitao, ipak pise da se file size parametrizira s "SystemMaxUse=, SystemKeepFree=, SystemMaxFileSize=, RuntimeMaxUse=, RuntimeKeepFree=, RuntimeMaxFileSize="
<BotoSmoto> muahaha, defaulta na 10/15% FS-size :) Krasno :D
<jelly> ivoks: eyup, dodati cgroups support u su i sudo je KOMPLICIRANO, stoga ajmo napraviti svoje...
<BotoSmoto> Netko je na internetima napisao "gle, dodatni motivator da se predje na BSD" :) 
<ivoks> pa je...
<ivoks> ja sam skoro to stavio na facebook
<ivoks> onda se sjetio da mi je manager frend na fejsu
<ivoks> :)
<BotoSmoto> Muahaha :) 
<ivoks> a i direktori svi
<ivoks> al, da mi se ne svidja, ne svidja mi se
<ivoks> je li sysv zastario? itekako
<BotoSmoto> A ono, mozda si trebao, malo pritiska ne bi skodilo :D
<ivoks> ali ovo... ovo je previse
<jelly> pa sta onda, nisu direktori redhata koji to gura
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> ekipa iz linksa se hoce frendat na linkedinu
<ivoks> debian ce popizditi
<Mmike> BotoSmoto, ja se ne brijem i kad ne radim od doma :D
<ivoks> al sad je prekasno
<ivoks> jer smo i mi digli ruke od upstarta
<ivoks> a sad upstart ne zvuci tako lose :)
<jelly> debian ionako ni sad ne koristi pola fichura, syslog je i dalje na mjestu, networking je i dalje ifupdown
<ivoks> jelly: problem je sto ce oni uvuci i kontejnere u systemd
<Mmike> i KDE!
<jelly> ivoks: um, vec jesu
<ivoks> da
<BotoSmoto> KDE u systemD ! ;)
<jelly> imas -nspawn i slicno
<ivoks> kak ne volim kineze, fakat ih ne volim
<jelly> unrelated, open source backup sa dedup http://librelist.com/browser/attic/2015/3/31/comparison-of-attic-vs-bup-vs-obnam/
<ivoks> to nis ne zna razmisljati :/
<ivoks> velim liku
<ivoks> pokrenit tcpdump na vethu
<jelly> (svi redom su prespori)
<ivoks> al ono, kad zaustavis kontejner i pokrenes ga opet, veth ce nestati
<ivoks> pa moras tcpdump nakon sto pokrenes kontejner
<ivoks> i sad lik, nakon 5 minuta, veli
<ivoks> ali nestane mi veth kada stopam kontejner
<ivoks> pa reko, da, to sam ti rekao
<ivoks> 'ali promijeni ime'
<ivoks> pa sta onda? pokreni tcpdump na kako god se zove
<ivoks> 'pa kako? jel mogu rebootati kontejner bez da ga stopam?'
<BotoSmoto> jelly: blago tebi ako imas nekaj kaj uopce mozes dedupati, meni je sve "jedinstveno" :( 
<ivoks> ja ne kuzim...
<ivoks> ko da razgovaram sa stablom
<jelly> BotoSmoto: to ce biti za radne stanice i neke manje bitne stvari, uglavnom debian 7 i 8
<BotoSmoto> Moje radne stanice ne sadrze nikaj vredno, ne backupiram ( osim izrade inicijalnog imagea ) nikaj :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHc288IPFzk
<datase> YouTube: Duck Army - 0:00:10 - 1359981 views - 16571 likes / 168 dislikes
<Mmike> I tak, moj Amazon paket jos nije dosao :) Zivio amazon i 'doc ce 27mog' :)
<weshmashian> i tik tak
<ivoks> Mmike: meni isto jedan kasni; prvi put. uvijek je dolazilo na vrijeme
<ivoks> doduse, 27. je bio u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ajde, slusam ideje...
<Mmike> ja nisam nit gledao di je
<ivoks> imam bridge
<Mmike> cek bas da probam
<ivoks> na bridgu je mrezna
<Mmike> ivoks, 4 trake, po 2 u svakom
<Mmike> aha
<ivoks> i veth od containera
<Mmike> taj brige
<Mmike> ne znam, necu, boili me tukson
<Mmike> pol vikenda sam potrosio na drkanje s tim
<ivoks> i saljem dhcp request na veth
<Mmike> (a to bi kao trebo znat, jel)
<ivoks> i ode do dhcpa
<ivoks> dhcp posalje reply
 * Mmike se misli da ce ivoks opisat njegov problem sad :)
<ivoks> reply dodje na mreznu
<ivoks> dodje na bridge
<ivoks> al ga nema na vethu
<ivoks> nije ebtables
<ivoks> vidjao sam nesto slicno sa OVS-om, ali to je bilo nesto drugo
<Mmike> nemrem pratit shipment za svoju narudjbu :(
<Mmike> ivoks, to se isto meni doma desavalo - al' u kvm virtualkama
<jelly> ivoks: stp ukljucen?
<ivoks> jelly: ukljuceno/iskljuceno ista stvar
<Mmike> znaci, ak imam bridge na fizickom interfejsu onda mi kontejneri uredno dobiju DHCPom adrese sa linksysa
<Mmike> al' ak imam bridge na kvm virtualkama, onda to ne dodje sa linksysa
<ivoks> 0 dropped paketa
<ivoks> kao da ignorira, kao da mislis da taj mac nije na bridgu
<ivoks> *misli
<ivoks> Mmike: to si nesto krivo konfigurirao mrezu na kvmu
<Mmike> moguce
<Mmike> jer ak kazem kontejnerima koji su u kvmu da uzmu IP adrese sa DHCPa koji je na hostu di vrtim to sve (moj desktop), onda sve radi ok
<Mmike> ili ak dignem MAAS u kvm virtualci koji je na istoj mrezi k'o ostale kvm virtualke, onda i LXCovi dobiju IP adrese od MAASovog DHCPja
<Mmike> moram otic od doma
<Mmike> buse neki kurac okolo i lud sam
<Mmike> vidimo se iz birtije neke
<ivoks> jelly: fakat ne znam kaj bi moglo biti
<ivoks> bridge ne dropa pakete
<ivoks> dakle, uopce ih niti ne salje na veth
<ivoks> ignorira ih
<jelly> nikad radio sa veth, ne znam ni koji je to modul ni kak se to zove ni nist
<ivoks> jesi
<ivoks> kontejneri i virtualke to koriste :)
<jelly> ne, i ne? :-)
<ivoks> koriste ako ih spajas na bridge
<ivoks> veth pair
<jelly> mozda kvm
<ivoks> pa da, kvm
<jelly> ko jos koristi to smece
<jelly> jedan od kandidata je nesto pricao da su mijenjali vmware distributed switch sa openvswitchom, jel to to?
<BotoSmot1> Doslo mi je sad na vrata 6 avioncica za malog ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2980706/ ) 
<BotoSmot1> \o/
<BotoSmot1> Idem si napravit' aerodrom dok nije dosao doma :) 
<BotoSmot1> Njemu, njemu, ne sebi :) 
<obrut> je je :)
<BotoSmot1> Srecom sam si^Cmu kupio i bucket-of-lego's :) 
 * BotoSmot1 builds 
<ivoks> isusati
<ivoks> kad das kinezima da kabliraju
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> ivoks: mislim da mi imamo kineze u susjednom odjelu, po toj logici :-)
<jelly> pix!
<Mmike> jelly: like, svi koriste 'to smece' :)
<Mmike> jelly: cak je i linode presao sa xena na kvm jer je bolji brze jaci ljepsi i snazniji :)
<obrut> yep, i DT se fura na kvm
<ivoks> obrut: to vec znamo :)
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> na razgovoru za jedan projekt sam imao interview sa svabama, pita me s kojim sam virtualizacijskim tehnologijama radio i eksplicitno je pitao za kvm :P
<ivoks> jelly: hm, cini se kako je ovdje problem u blade sustavu
<ivoks> jelly: i kako je backplane slozen
<ivoks> obrut: reci im da ti je ante prijatelj
<ivoks> i nemas problema :D
<ivoks> ste vidli to
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/141568/video-nevjerojatna-lukavost-orke-uhvacena-kamerom-namamio-pticu-u-zamku
<obrut> ivoks: pa sad, koliko cujem, ovi moji su izrazito nezadovoljni openstackom
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ne znam koji su 'tvoji' :)
<ivoks> rekla mi jucer jedna pticica...
<ivoks> da rozga voli cure
<BotoSmot1> Voli nositi strapon *cvrkut*
<ivoks> a valjda, ne znam
<obrut> najbolje su one koje vole i cure i decke :)
<ivoks> kenny08: sta, medvjedima dobro ide?
<ivoks> moram podignuti sezonsku... nisu mi ju poslali na adresu
<kenny08> a cuj... ove sezone to i lici na nekaj :)
<ivoks> dodjem u cetvrtak na tekmu
<ivoks> ak dodjem do ulaznice nekako
<ivoks> i ak me ne posalju u deutschland
<kenny08> mozes ih pokutipi prije tekme ;)
<ivoks> 'Å TO JE S SHCENGENOM?'
<ivoks> netko novinarima treba pojasniti gramatiku
<obrut> jel bio tko jucer na tekmi ? totalno sam izvan tokova pa nisam ni znao da je to krenulo, jucer na radiju cuh za tekmu kad smo se vracali s mora i predlozih zeni da odemo, a njoj se nije dalo...
<ivoks> bio je kenny08 
<BotoSmot1> mogu kak na ubuntu-u 15 reci da neki ( vec pokrenut ) proces ima limitiran bandwith ? 
<BotoSmot1> i, jos bolje, i da svaki novi spawnani proces s nekim stringom u imenu ima kvotu/limit ? 
<jelly> lol --> tito (~tito@vo105-93.dial-up.volja.net) has joined #debian
<jelly> ivoks: gramatiku?  Treba im slovkanje objasnit...
<jelly> s/sa je napredno znanje
<jelly> BotoSmot1: to bi islo jedino sa cgroupsima
<jelly> ili ak unaprijed pokreces proces sa LD_PRELOAD libraryjem koji diktira limite
<jelly> ("trickle")
<BotoSmot1> nda, nish, strpljen-spasen :D
<BotoSmot1> Idem kupiti burst bandwitha na 30 minuta, kod tcoma
<BotoSmot1> In my dreams
<BotoSmot1> obrut: zakaj ne prodajete bendvit na vagu i na uru :) 'ocu 20MB na pol sata, od 16h :D I to da kupim prek weba 
<BotoSmot1> kuzim zakaj , u stvari ionak jedva ostvarujete brzine za pakete usluga koje isporucujete :) Mozete ponuditi throttling :) 
<jelly> BotoSmot1: ak ikad vidis upload bw na mobilnim providerima (ili gdje drugdje) da je ravno odrezan 1.00Mbps bez greske, znas da je vec throttlan
<jelly> *cough*Tele2,jbmihja*cough*
 * BotoSmot1 nods
<obrut> jelly: prijavicu te :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00908/suma_obavijest2-31_908244S0.jpg
<BotoSmot1> lol
<ivoks> http://ilyke.com/this-hilarious-exchange-between-a-graffiti-artist-and-street-cleaner-goes-viral/68358/?pid=0
<jelly> http://www.amazon.com/Haribo-Sugar-Free-Gummy-Bears/product-reviews/B008JELLCA
<jelly> obrut: da ne slucajno uploadavao slike ispod minute...!
 * BotoSmot1 zamislja puno gradiliste radniak koji *istovremeno* moraju na WC :) 
<BotoSmot1> Thx jelly  :) 
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> http://cdn.lifebuzz.com/images/83383/lifebuzz-6c4dad86323c38e437f13bd45447e8a2-limit_2000.jpg
<jelly> ne znam, sve te virtualne mreze su tlaka za debagirati
<jelly> sad imam povremenih problema da mi ntp promet ne dolazi od klijenta do virtualke di je ntpd, ne znam di bi prvo poceo istrazivati
<ivoks> nije to takva greda
<ivoks> pogotovo ako je kvm
<ivoks> onda je sve jasno
<rut> od glave pa prema repu 
<ivoks> pa ak je ntpd
<ivoks> onda je barem konekcija stalna
<ivoks> pocnes na vethu od virtualke
<ivoks> pa na bridge
<ivoks> pa na nic
<ivoks> pa na switch
<jelly> samo ovdje je virtualka, pa VDS, pa ESX, pa switch ima stari fw di port monitoring ne radi dobro, pa nakon njega drugi switch koji nije switch nego nexus, pa :-)
<ivoks> tko ti kriv sto ne koristis open source igracke
<jelly> ne, koristim ono sto radi :-)
<ivoks> ocito
<jelly> osim kad ne radi :-)
<ivoks> usd 6,7
<jelly> malo gore malo dole
<ivoks> samo dole cini se meni
<jelly> ma, kad bude opet na 6.0 onda cu reci da je dole
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU5CH-FKnLQ
<datase> YouTube: Bajaga i Instruktori  - Gore Dole (1988) - 0:04:03 - 122097 views - 249 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> gledao sad medvescak od jucer dobri su fakat dobri
<ivoks> alrajti :)
<SilverSpace> jos imaju dva igraca povredena koji bi trebali bit kosnica
<obrut> ce da puste pcele na protivnike ? :)
<ivoks> audi je sad gotova stvar :D
<jelly> sestica?
<SilverSpace> obrut: okosnica
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> mozda i osmica
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> opa
<ivoks> a cuj... kada firmi ostvarujes zaradu, onda te maze i paze :)
<jelly> neka, bolje za doc na sastanke ak slucajno budes prodavao balkancima
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/JiUHad
<SilverSpace> lista ok
<jelly> Jihad + U
<SilverSpace> ima sporta dosta
<ivoks> ma necu ici po osmicu
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<ivoks> sestica will do just fine
<jelly> ivoks: di gledas, .it, .at, .de ?
<ivoks> .de
<jelly> jedan bivsi kolega je uvozio i preprodavao iz .it
<obrut> jelly: sad si uvaljo tajne sluzbe na kanal :)
<jelly> obrut: nisam ja kriv sto mozak automatski prepoznaje patterne iz http://is.gd/JiUHad
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=212284130&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&isSearchRequest=true&fuels=DIESEL&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&damageUnrepaired=ALSO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&maxMileage=60000&maxPrice=40000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2015-01-01&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=2
<ivoks> steta kaj je polupan :D
<rut> kad probas quattro neces htjet vozit vise drugo nista
<jelly> soo... navodno u Osijeku ima svake godine KulenDays 
<jelly> jel to istina windowsasi
<rut> http://gocar.be/en/autovlan/second-hand-car-used/Audi/A6/30-TDi-V6-24v-QUATTROS-LINEEXCLUSIEVE-WAGEN-u7bfhw9z
<ivoks> to je prastaro
<rut> 2011 na dalje ?
<rut> ili novije
<ivoks> 2015
<rut> e j* ga .. sve 2.0 motori 
<ivoks> da, necu 2.0
<ivoks> samo 3.0 dolazi u obzir
<ivoks> ne onaj od 245 konja
<rut> ima jedan ljepi S5 .. al nije 2015 ;)
<rut> http://gocar.be/en/autovlan/second-hand-car-used/Audi/S5/Facelift-30-TFSI-S-tronic-Pano-dakVerkocht-rxbere7x
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> 100k km
<ivoks> malo previse
<ivoks> to je petica
<ivoks> fuj
<rut> ma to je metak na cesti 
<rut> morao bi jace brisace montirat tak da mozes curice mesti sa sofersajbe
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=209072310&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&isSearchRequest=true&scopeId=C&fuels=DIESEL&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&minFirstRegistrationDate=2014-01-01&maxMileage=50000&maxPrice=40000&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=1
<ivoks> ne trazim ja curice
<rut> nisam ni mislio . al nasle bi one tebe
<rut> ljepo ... puno novaca za s line .. S je ipak S ;)
<ivoks> 34.000 eura
<ivoks> tolko kosta mazda 6
<rut> onda rade ov nego mazdu ;)
<Mmike> imal' neki jednostavniji nacin za izlistat sve virtuakle i njihove IP adrese od dumpxmlanja svake i onda parsanja tog dreka?
<ivoks> nmap?
<dodobas> Mmike: nema, al bit ce ... 'systemctl show me'
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> mozda cak i syslog ima tu informaciju
<ivoks> a mozda i nema
 * ivoks jos uvijek vrti kalkulator i ne vjeruje...
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> dodobas: lol :D
<Mmike> glup sam, pa imam lisove sve u dhcpu
<ivoks> zato sam i sugerirao syslog
<ivoks> /var/lib/libvirt/dnsmasq/default.leases
<jelly> Mmike: naravno, u PowerCLI samo upises Get-VM 
<ivoks> mozda i default.hostsfile ima nesto
<ivoks> to je to
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=205998128&fuels=DIESEL&isSearchRequest=true&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&maxPrice=40000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2014-01-01&maxMileage=50000&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=2
<ivoks> malo je skup...
<ivoks> al tocno toliko kosta mazda6, 175 konja s automatskim mjenjacem
<ivoks> i vise-manje tom opremom
<rut> i 500k km bez da diras motor sigurno 
<rut> to je autic toci i vozi .. daj mu servis ulja kad treba i zaboravi na ostalo ..
<rut> i kad odlucis prodat skines km na satu i dobis opet solidne novce 
<obrut> ove koji skidaju km na satu treba kaznit za prijevaru
<rut> ma to i u DE rade ;)
<obrut> bilo gdje
<SilverSpace> ak imas servisnu onda se mozes jebat sa skidanjem
<ivoks> i ford je bio toci i vozi
<ivoks> dok nije navrsio 310k km
<ivoks> a onda je remenje pocelo pucati :)
<rut> nov kupljen ?
<ivoks> kupljen je na 90k
<ivoks> 2008.
<ivoks> 7 godina sam ga vozio
<ivoks> napravio 220k
<ivoks> vecina u zadnje 3 godine
<ivoks> fantastican auto
<rut> pa jesi mjenjao zupcasti od kad si kupio 
<ivoks> zupcasto remenje imaju samo igracka auti
<ivoks> auti, oni pravi, imaju lance
<rut> hahaha . zato ti i stao na 310k
<ivoks> nije stao
<ivoks> vozio je i bez remena
<ivoks> samo se akumulator nije punio :D
<ivoks> i klima nije radila
<ivoks> na mondeu 2.2 pumpa ima svoj remen, klima ima svoj
<ivoks> a klipovi imaju lanac
<rut> ma ford ko ford .. 
<jelly> ivoks: redundancija!
<ivoks> vise load balancing :)
<ivoks> taj mondeo je fakat dobar auto
<ivoks> i dalje ide kao prvog dana
<ivoks> sad sam ga gazio 230
<ivoks> nema frke uopce
<ivoks> nista ne klepece
<SilverSpace> madari konacno pregledali 
<ivoks> hm... jos uvijek cekam drugi amazonov paket
<obrut> ivoks: s kojeg amazona si narucivao ?
<ivoks> .de
 * obrut mora narucit par stvarcica
<ivoks> to je prvi paket u zadnje 3-4 godina da je kasnio
<ivoks> prodavac je poslao sa 2 dana zakasnjenja
<ivoks> poslao je 27., a amazon je rekao da ce 27. vec doci
<ivoks> da bude jos bolje... fakat je stiglo u HR 27.
<ivoks> ali onda je predano nasem isporucitelju koji od tada jos nije to uspio dostaviti
<obrut> ja s nasom postom imam uvijek problema... majstori mi zalijepe obavijest o posiljci izvana na vrata od zgrade... sto ili otpadne ili neko strgne iz obijesti i ja nemam pojma da je ista stiglo
<ivoks>  03:37 
<ivoks>  BERGAMO, IT 
<ivoks>  16:53 
<ivoks>  ZAGREB, HR 
<ivoks> to je bilo 27.
<ivoks> Ein örtlicher Transportdienstleister wird das Paket innerhalb von 2 Werktagen liefern.
<ivoks> dakle, danas je trebalo doci
<ivoks> al drek
<ivoks> ovaj drugi je poslan 25 i dosao je 27.
<obrut> bas prodjoh kroz Bergamo prije tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebib sa postarom treba bit dobar :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si za svaki amazonov paket imao tracking?
<Mmike> jer ja ovaj svoj nemrem trekat
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> imao sam za svaki osim za ovaj koji kasni
<ivoks> za taj su mi napisali 
<ivoks> stiglo u zagreb, predano lokalnom dostavljacu koji nema on line tracking
<SilverSpace> Bagi pukla gima sigurno je imao Pirelli
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja sam doboi poruku da su poslali
<Mmike> i da nemogu trackat
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> i sad eto
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/svadba-koja-je-postala-hit-goste-docekali-sa-svedskim-stolom-punim-marihuane/839178.aspx
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali si smio uzeti samo legalnu dozu
<Mmike> 'ali svi testovi su prosli'
<Mmike> da, konju, kad su ti testovi u stilu 'return True'
<jelly> kak mozes defaultat test na return True, ne bi li trebao biti return False da faila dok se ne implementira? 
<Mmike> jelly: ne pitaj
<Mmike> ovo jos i nisu unit testovi nego integration test
<Mmike> koji ne testira integiranje niceg
<jelly> pa bolje.  Valjda nisam dovoljno citao o agile modelu, :-)
<Mmike> neznam koji je ovo model
<Mmike> al' ne radi :)
<ivoks> neredi u ukrajini
<ivoks> ubili policajca
<SilverSpace> ovaj strop u ledenoj izgleda jako lose http://is.gd/9Arkcz
<obrut> SilverSpace: bito je da se dobro drzi iznad publike... igraliste nije toliko popunjeno, a igraci su ionako barem malo zasticeni :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: znas da je vec jednom pao 
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> pun mi kufer telekoma
<ivoks> ne telekoma (kao firme), vec svih telekoma :)
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=211450210&fuels=DIESEL&isSearchRequest=true&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&maxPrice=40000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2014-01-01&maxMileage=50000&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&pageNumber=2#
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Darmstadt
<ivoks> to bi mogao otici pogledati ovaj tjedan :)
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> http://www.theclymb.com/adventures/16931/croatia-multi-sport/show-product/193476
<ivoks> hnb.hr
<obrut> kajak dolazi za dva tjedna pa ono, bice pravi multisport :)
<ivoks> kupio si kajak?
<obrut> pa recimo, za sat vremena idem dati pare
<ivoks> koji si uzeo?
<ivoks> obrut: ^
<ivoks> ili koji uzimas
<ivoks> ziher neki sit on top
<ivoks> obrut: so si uzeo u surfmaniji?
<ivoks> http://www.lotos-croatia.com/files/image/Murter-11.jpg
<ivoks> nekad
<ivoks> kad si mogao stajati u travi
<obrut> ivoks: gumotex seawave
<obrut> ivoks: http://www.gumotex.co.uk/inflatable-kayak-seawave
<ivoks> a to
<ivoks> to je luftmadrac, ne kajak :)
<ivoks> nije ni jeftin
<obrut> jeje, luftmadrac
<obrut> jedan od boljih napuhanaca... cvrsti nemam gdje drzat
<ivoks> ja imam tri ovakva
<ivoks> http://www.neckykayaks.com/kayaks/touring/looksha_17_polymer/
<ivoks> tri ovakva
<ivoks> http://www.neckykayaks.com/kayaks/day_touring/looksha_14/
<ivoks> i tri old town cayuga 160
<ivoks> taj se vise ne proizvodi
<ivoks> a di ces voziti napuhanca? na rijekama?
<obrut> i na moru i na "mirnijim" rijekama
<obrut> ovaj je poprilicno dobar i za morski touring
<ivoks> pazi samo na stijene, mi imamo ostre stijene
<ivoks> rezu i ove moje kajake
<ivoks> i mazi noge s kremom za suncanje :D
<ivoks> dobro izgleda
<ivoks> obrut: to ti dostavljaju iz engleske?
<obrut> ne, ovaj kupujem kod dealera tu u Zg
<obrut> inace je original Ceska firma...
<obrut> jedna od najjacih u proizvodnji napuhanaca
<ivoks> tko je dealer?
<obrut> Matis
<ivoks> ah da
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> imaju i sit in kajake
<ivoks> Cijena:
<ivoks> 11 351,81 kn
<ivoks> super... :/
<ivoks> Mmike: 
<ivoks> An update here : Orange is supposed to have the numbers ready for us
<ivoks> tomorrow. I emailed our Orange contact today, but got no answer,
<ivoks> probably because UK is off.
<ivoks> \o/
<dodobas> sto se dogodilo Vlasicki... prestala pit tablete il sta ?
<dodobas> a SilverSpace, ti obicno imas insider informacije 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<ipozgaj> jutar
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-01
<rut> dj
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<rut> pa di si muffin . opet od kuce posao ?
<BotaniCar> Ne, ostatak tjedna sam u uredu, moram na sastanke i nekaj izdogovarat' unutar firme pa mi je brze
<ivoks> nafta skocila skoro na 50$
<Mmike> Dok je ispod 90, sve je ok :)
<ivoks> tocite ovaj tjedan jer sljedeci cijene opet idu gore
<ivoks> je drek :/
<ivoks> dolar je jos uvijek dosta snazan
<BotaniCar> :) Puca mi patka, na punom rezervoaru ustedim manje nego sam taj dan zapusio
<Mmike> precisely :)
<Mmike> to da je skok od 2 kune, ajd
<ivoks> dakle, u dva dana je nafta skocila 20%
<Mmike> al' od 20 lipa, de me nemojte :)
<ivoks> mislim da je tak nocas pojeftinio 70ak kuna
<ivoks> tank
<Mmike> ma nema sansi
<BotaniCar>  opis websajta "Pravi pravcati servis s instrumentima i svim" :D
<ivoks> Mmike: pa 38lp je pojeftinio benzin
<Mmike> 60 litara tank, ak je pojeftinio za 40 lipa, to je 24 kune
<BotaniCar> Ja sam jutros tocio, kao i uvijek nisam ni gledao kaj radim - natocio za 200kn, dobio kaj sam dobio, otisao :)
<Mmike> ak ti je tank 550 litara, da, onda si usparao 200njak kuna
<Mmike> ja uvijek tocim do vrha
<Mmike> i tak cu potrosit taj benzin, a nije da cu ga nesh sparat ak imam manje istog u spremniku
<BotaniCar> ja brijem da tocenjem manje godisnje usparam pol tanka :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak neces sparat mmike, manja kilaza koju auto nosi 
<BotaniCar> brijem da tak usparas umalo koliko i da pazis da tocis samo kad pojeftini 
<Mmike> Cek
<rut> hahaha . 
<Mmike> gustoca benzina je oko 700 kila po metru kubnom
<BotaniCar> "haha" does not compute, rut
<Mmike> znaci, 700 kila za 1000 litara
<Mmike> sto znaci da je litra teska 0.7 kila
<Mmike> sto znaci da je pun tank tezak 
<rut> rano mi je za ovu spiku . 
<Mmike> koliko?
<Mmike> 42 kile :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zelis reci da se 20kg +/- ne osjeti ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zelim reci da je to toliko malo da na godinu dana moze bit komotno zanemareno
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Mmike: show me the numbers plx :) 
<rut> to sto na 20kg usparas potrosis dok se vuces za nekom budalom ili stojis duze u koloni 
<Mmike> pa izracunaj si
<Mmike> kaj ti ja moram sve racunat? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, izracunaj mi :) DA ! 
<Mmike> to ko ekipa koja pere ves po noci, jer je jeftinija struja :)
<Mmike> pa na kraju skuzis da u godinu dana usparas mozda 100 kuna :)
<Mmike> (/me bio od tih, jel :D )
<BotaniCar> Jasno da perem po noci, upalim masinu i odem spavat' , zakaj ne bi usparao 100kn ako mogu bez muke ? 
<BotaniCar> I seksam se po noci, manje vidim :D
<Mmike> ok je, ako je bez muke
<Mmike> al' ak ne peres po danu pa onda po noci peres 3 masine, ne spavas ranije 'da mosh pustit jos jedan ves u ponoc', onda u kurac
<Mmike> i mi peremo po noci
<Mmike> al' bogme peremo i po danu
<vileni> Mmike i stedljiva voznja :)
<BotaniCar> Ma jasno
<Mmike> vileni: to je drugo :)
<Mmike> recimo, zeni auto trosi oko 7.5 l po gradu
<ivoks> 09:31 < ivoks> da
<ivoks> 09:32 < ivoks> imas pravo
<ivoks> 09:33 < ivoks> ah krivo sam procitao
<ivoks> 09:33 < ivoks> 70kn jeftinije nego prije 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> pukla mi veza
<Mmike> meni hoce i 6.5 ako se bas jako jako trudim
<ivoks> 6.5 je default kod mene
<Mmike> al' ak se ne pazim oce i 11 bez beda :D
<ivoks> al... ne za dugo :)
<Mmike> ma, oce dizlo i manje ak pazis, ak se turbina nikad ne vrti i tak :)
<Mmike> An engine runs most efficiently between 1,500 and 2,500 rpm (lower in diesels)[
<Mmike> ma koji to engine? :)
<BotaniCar> ja svojeg uredno drzim izmedju 2500 i 3, nemrem se na 1500 vozit', treba mu da se ubrza ako ga drzim tako nisko
<ivoks> pa moj
<ivoks> ja svoj vozim stalno oko 2000
<rut> koji auto muffin ?
<BotaniCar> rut: cordoba, 1.4 16V
<ivoks> najveci moment je na 1900-2100
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemrem nac
<ivoks> mislim da bi tad i avion povukao :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tja 
<rut> joj da . sjecam se . trazio si pojaseve ;)
<ivoks> Mmike: turbina ne trosi gorivo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: predlazem da izmjerimo, financiramo mjerenje po pola. Natankamo pun auto, odemo do ivanica i nazad. Onda opet natankamo pun auto, vidimo koliko je potrosio. Onda stavimo u auto vrecu od 50 kila i ponovimo. 
<Mmike> ne, turbina trosi zrak :)
<ivoks> kako koja
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas dizlo, 2k o/min je skroz ok za te aute kaj dimne zavjeze proizvode
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas da to 'tankanje nanovo' nije tocno mjerilo?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: prihvacam! Cemo za vikend ili kad ? 
<Mmike> benzincima je 2k donji limit
<ivoks> razlika moze biti i po 20kn
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pda :)
<ivoks> sto su dvije litre
<Mmike> ivoks: ak tocis na ini, da :) 
<Mmike> salu na stranu, ne bas - ak natocis do vrha, natocio si do vrha
<BotaniCar> ivoks: uvazavam: natocit cemo u dva karnistera istu kolicinu goriva, jel tak bolje ? 
<Mmike> pumpe su dosta precizne
<ivoks> pa sto znaci natociti do vrha?
<Mmike> cek
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> jel to onda kada skoljcne ili kada ga bas tocis do vrha?
<Mmike> ubuntu nema paint :)
<ivoks> jer ne skoljca kada se natoci do vrha, skljocne ranije
<Mmike> nemrem ti nacrtat :)
<ivoks> i to ovisi o tome koliko imas plina u spremniku, a ne goriva
<Mmike> valjda je jasno kaj je 'do vrha' :)
<Mmike> ono kad vise ne stane
<Mmike> ono kad se pocne proljevat po podu ak pretjeras :)
<BotaniCar> Nish nije jasno dok nije u dokumentaciji ! 
<Mmike> naravno da kad skljocne da nije do vrha
<Mmike> kad to radi na pritisak i ovisi o 1001 stvari kad ce skljocnit 
<ivoks> pa upravo to
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> upravo to
<ivoks> i onda, tocenje do vrha je subjektivno
<Mmike> ne, nije
<ivoks> ne bi trebalo biti, ali je
<Mmike> tocenje do vrha je dovoljno precizno za ovakvo mjerenje
<ivoks> to je varijacija od 1-2l na 100km
<ivoks> to je 20% pogreske
<Mmike> (usaglasili smo se da "tocenje do vrha" != "kad skljocne", right?)
<Mmike> gle, znam ja da ti pokusavas sad osporit moju metodu mjerenja kojom bi provjerili da ti auto u biti ne trosi tak malo kak ti pricas :) 
<ivoks> nemam ja sta osporiti
<ivoks> ja imam tank od 55l
<ivoks> napravio sam s njim 1000km
<ivoks> na autocesti
<ivoks> zagreb - berlin
<ivoks> troje ljudi
<ivoks> pa ti racunaj
<ivoks> 11h
<ivoks> mozes i prosjecnu brzinu izracunati
<Mmike> BotaniCar: uzmi u obzir da nit ovo nije precizno - mi cemo se voziti tipa 130 km/h, dok se ti po gradu vozis znatno sporije. A uopce nemrem odredit dal' tamo veca masa vise smeta, ili manje. Jasno je da manje smeta ak se vozimo 80 km/h, u odnosu na 160 km/h :)
<ivoks> u gradu veca masa vise smeta
<ivoks> vise puta moras povuci tu masu
<ivoks> ako igdje smeta, smeta u gradu
<Mmike> ja sa 60l tankom po autocesti mogu napraviti 850 km kad se vozim 130 km/h
<Mmike> to je 7l/100 km
<Mmike> sto je, rekao bih, vrlo dobra potrosnja
<Mmike> al' ti tvrdis da ti auto i po gradu trosi 6l
<ivoks> ja tvrdim da mi auto trosi manje od 7l po gradu, da
<ivoks> tvoj i moj grad ne moraju biti isti
<ivoks> tebi je grad stajanje na semaforima
<Mmike> megane od mog starog, po onom sto mjeri kompjutro u autu, na 140 km/h trosi 6l (dizlo)
<ivoks> meni je grad kombinacija slavonske i zelenog vala
<Mmike> ivoks: manje od 7l i 6l nije isto :)
<ivoks> jer tako se vozim po gradu :)
<Mmike> bezpredmetno je :)
<ivoks> di sam ja rekao da trosi 6l?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da budem potpuno iskren, meni osnovno znanje fizike govori da sam u pravu, ova vikend zajebancija mi vise sluzi tome da idem s tobom malo u voznju i na klopu nego se nadam u-tri-decimale tocnom zakljucku
<Mmike> ne vjerujem ti, mozemo se vozit, pa cemo izmjerit :)
<BotaniCar> Trebali bi raditi 100km po gradu s pol i s punim tankom, na radni dan, oko 7:30
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neosporno je da 50kg ekstra u autu povecava potrosnju. Ono sto je sporno je koliko je to povecanje.
<Mmike> ivoks: vise puta, moram stare logove prokopat
<ivoks> Mmike: parsaj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znas kol'ko bi to trajalo? :)
<ivoks> jer evo, pred svima, prozivam te seratorom
<ivoks> i lascem :)
<ivoks> pa dokazi da nisi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, i mi cemo na test utrositi N kuna, a na before a& after test zajebanciju 4N ! Sto me iznimno veseli :D
<Mmike> ivoks: odlicno. Ak nadjem, kaj cemo onda? 
<ivoks> onda cu reci da ja serem
<Mmike> ivoks: idemo se vozit, kak si obecao jos davnih dana?
<Mmike> nene, necu to
<Mmike> hocu da se idemo vozit
<Mmike> i izmjerit
<BotaniCar> I jesdt' i pit' ! 
<ivoks> a ti ces vidjeti da je bilo uvijek 'manje od 7', a u prosjeku oko 6-6,5
<dodobas> avto avto ... 1.6 Disel - ljedni mjeseci klima - 90-100 ispod 5l, 130 malo preko 6l, 180 9l... grad i cukanje po semoforima ispod 7l
<jelly> ivoks: pazi, cim stavis Mmiketa u auto automatski potrosnja leti gore 
<ivoks> znam
<Mmike> jelly: OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO
<Mmike> bas duhovito :)
<ivoks> jelly: zato i velim ispod 7
<Mmike> JOS mi nije dosao amazonov drekec
<ivoks> dajem 0,5-1l lufta
<ivoks> za njegovu biomasu :D
<jelly> ^_^
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko imas kila ti?
<ivoks> nego... koliko god bi se ja sad zafrkavao
<Mmike> jelly: ti isto, ak te nije sram? :)
<ivoks> dobio sam povisicu, pa sad moram i nesto raditi :)
<Mmike> LOL :D
<ivoks> Mmike: 109 
<jelly> Mmike: nije, dosao sam do 75 na moru
<Mmike> reko sam ti da se rantanje isplati :)
<Mmike> ivoks: woooooooot?
<Mmike> ivoks: imam manje od teeebe, imam manje od teeeeeeebe :)
 * Mmike ima 107 kg :)
<ivoks> mozda
<ivoks> al to je 109 misica, koji guraju taj auto ;)
<ivoks> ti imas 107kg speka :)
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha :) 
<Mmike> fsck u
<Mmike> sad sam kavu zalio po laptopu
<Mmike> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-hr.log:Jan 05 04:23:39 ivoks	trosi 5,1l po gradu
<ivoks> dakle, vidis kak lazes
<ivoks> nisam rekao 6
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> mmm, spek
<Mmike> serator bio, serator ostao :)
<dodobas> ne znam ja s kakvim se vi vagama vazete ... ja imam 122 ... a nisam ko Mmike da utjecem na plimu i oseku ... :P
<ivoks> kad sam zivio na srediscu, trosio sam 5l
<Mmike> pa ti si za dobru glavu visi od mene, micica :)
<ivoks> u gradu
<ivoks> dodobas: ja isto sumnjam u Mmiketovu vagu
<ivoks> dodobas: iako...
<ivoks> salo je lakse, pa s istom masom masni ljudi izgledaju vece :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-hr.log:Jul 10 15:30:31 ivoks	Mmike: moj auto trosi 6l/100km :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, u prosjeku, ne 'u gradu'
<Mmike> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-hr.log:Jul 10 15:30:43 ivoks	Mmike: to spada u kategoriju 'jebote, fakat nis ne trosi'
<Mmike> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-hr.log:Jul 10 15:31:26 ivoks	i to trosi jeftinije gorivo od onog koje trosi tvoja peglica :)
<Mmike> lol :D
<BotaniCar> tocno se vidi da je ivoks prodavac magle :) 
<Mmike> Ubuntu Servers-#ubuntu-hr.log:Oct 04 15:36:47 BotaniCar	ivoks: sam di napisao da esx trosim ? :) testiram na workstation virtualizatorima ( fusion/player) , ako prodje, onda idem dalje .
<Mmike> cloud deployed
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> I'll be out for next 15-20 minutes :)
<BotaniCar> Oteo mu se clipboard kontroli :D
<Mmike> ja bih, u teoriji, morao moc pokrenut kvm unutar lxca, jelde?
<BotaniCar> lolwhat ? :) Zvuci super, a za kaj je korisno ? 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ce ti (almost) full scale virtualizator u kontejneru ?
<Mmike> a za testiranje
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> mislim, moze se sloziti, ali u teoriji ne bi trebao moci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa to pitam , kaj bi mogao testirati da ga gurnes u kontejner ?
<ivoks> te neke koncepte bi vec trebao razumjeti Mmike :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel zna taj ivoks kad i pohvaliti kolege ? :) Samo ranta :)
<ivoks> ne, poznat sam u firmi kao provokator
<BotaniCar> ( ok, zgodno je sto neki rantovi budu u stilu "odi na edukaciju", to postujem:) )
<ivoks> ljudi mi sa strahom prilaze :)
<BotaniCar> Svasta, ja volim pametnjakovice :) 
<ivoks> trebas vidjeti kad se zakacim s markom
<ivoks> na zalost, to je uglavnom u 4 do 8 ociju, nikad pred svima :)
<Mmike> ma 
<Mmike> to je isto ovak :)
<Mmike> veli nesto, onda iskopas po logovima da u biti nije to rekao neg nesh drugo :)
<BotaniCar> To takodjer postujem, svadja ne treba utjecati na kolektiv. 
<ivoks> nisu to svadje
<ivoks> to je bitachanje
<ivoks> bitchanje
<ivoks> po tom sam poznat :D
<BotaniCar> Koliko vas radi ajvar ? A , jel svi gulite paprike ?
<Mmike> in all fairnes
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> FreeNode-#ubuntu-hr.log:Dec 02 13:47:32 ivoks	moj auto ima 145 konja i trosi 6,5 u gradu
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha
<Mmike> tak da, ivoks, svasta si prico :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks u stvari ne zna koliko mu auto trosi :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: jedino kak mozemo ovo rizolvat je da odemo mjerit
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> vise puta si rekao da moze
<Mmike> i onda me svaki put odjebao :)
<Mmike> "imam ja pametnijeg posla, vodit zgodne cure na veceru" :D
<Mmike> "moram jednoj zgodnoj susjedi instalirat ubuntu" :D
<rut> http://www.24sata.hr/ljubav-seks/zgodna-francuskinja-trazi-muskarca-s-kojim-je-zatrudnila-435224
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mi idemo znanost raditi, jelde? :D
<BotaniCar> takje mmike ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: ajmo resolvat neku hranu ovaj tjedan
<Mmike> btw, idem na more za vikend onaj iza, furam Hubertu camac na more
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mene u stvari najvise zanima kakve si cipele kupio onaj dan kad si trebao na konvert 
<Mmike> dodobas: sto se mene tice mozemo danas!
<dodobas> location!
<Mmike> dodobas: cemo burgeraj neki ili tak nesh? 
<Mmike> uh, nemrem danas
<Mmike> sastanci su tak rasporedjeni da nemrem
<Mmike> sutra!
<ivoks> Mmike: pa... da, 6,5
<Mmike> najveca 'brija' s LXCovima mi je to sto sa hosta mogu vidjet procese koji su u konterjneru
<dodobas> Mmike: kad se gospodicna dogovori sama sa sobom ... nek mi javi
<ivoks> 09:50 < ivoks> a ti ces vidjeti da je bilo uvijek 'manje od 7', a u prosjeku oko 6-6,5
<Mmike> dodobas: sutra, samo reci osh burgeraj, osh jellow submarine, ili osh mozda rocket?
<Mmike> ivoks: gori si od nasih politicara - u stanju si lagat i nakon sto ti se pokaze da si u krivu :)
<Mmike> ak nesh mjerit, nemoras mjerit
<Mmike> al' nemoj pricat da oces
<ivoks> pa mozemo mjerit
<Mmike> a pogotovo nemoj pricat da ti auto trosi manje od 7l
<ivoks> eto ga na
<Mmike> ajmo mjerit!
 * Mmike je napaljen na mjerenje! :D
<dodobas> Mmike: ja sam bicikliran, tako da samo javi, gdje kad
<ivoks> pa kako bi ti to mjerio?
<BotaniCar> Oduvijek :) Smijesno je sto su ta mjerenja nekad korisna s dekadom zadrske :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa fino, metar u ruke, pimpek na stol :)
<dodobas> mjeriti ... prazan rezervoar ...
<Mmike> dodobas: znaci, ama bas ti je svejedno di se jede i sto se jede? :)
<dodobas> ulijes 5l ... pa dokle stignes :)
<ivoks> budemo mjerili prije nego uzmem novi auto
<ivoks> tak da to rijesimo jednom za svagda
<ivoks> i znas kaj cemo jos...
<ivoks> upaliti klimu i voziti se s klimom
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jes... food is food
<ivoks> tak da prestanes srat
<ivoks> otkako sam zamijenio kompresor, klimu vise ni ne gasim
<ivoks> zagreb - murter - zagreb, prosjecna brzina 180km/h, jedan tank od 55l
<ivoks> to je cca 700km
<Mmike> dosta ekipe koju znam se vozi stalno s klimom
<Mmike> cak i po zimi
<Mmike> meni taj zrak smeta i ak ne moram ne vozim se
<ivoks> bolji je zrak
<ivoks> kad imas mazdu
<Mmike> nah, pocnem smrcat, grebucka u grlu, ne valja
<ivoks> salu na stranu, ovisi o puno toga
<Mmike> ma svugdje je tak
<Mmike> frend ima toyotu neku malu
<ivoks> kakve filtere ima itd
<Mmike> i on i cura me uvjeravaju da se ne kuzi
<Mmike> kao, ljudi ne kuze da je klima upaljena
<ivoks> naravno da se kuzi
<Mmike> ja sjeo i reko, gasi ak nije bed
<ivoks> bolje je :D
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> google has left the building
<ivoks> google vise nije dostupan u kini
<Mmike> kak ce hangoutsi sad?
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha
<BotaniCar> Skype works :D
<Mmike> Imal' netko neku preporuku za DualSim telefon?
<Mmike> jelly: ti si onaj neki Lenovo imao, ili si ga samo htio imati?
<ivoks> htc one dual sim
<Mmike> ivoks: to ima ico, HtcOne M7, i veli da je ok iako je mozda malo spor
<Mmike> preporuca M8
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cubot S2000 ; ispod soma kuna, 5", dual sim
<Mmike> al' M8 je 3500 kuna a M7 je 2500
<Mmike> cubot?
<BotaniCar> ae, kinez neki jednokratni :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne, gledao sam ga al nije imao dobre recenzije
<jelly> treuntno firma daje 2GB prometa pa mi ni ne treba toliko drugi sim
<BotaniCar> Koji provider daje SIM s flat internetima za neku razumnu paru ? Imam objekt u Lipiku u kojem mi stoji jedan komad hardvera koji periodicki trebam provjeriti preko mreze. Lokacija je takva da ne dolazi u obzir dovodjenje DSL-a 
<rut> tmobile .. 
<rut> al kad potrosis promet speed ide na 64k
<BotaniCar> Pitam za flat
<rut> pa flat .. sto hoces . ne naplacuju ti nista 
<rut> ti bi 4g flat za 50kn . ehh
<BotaniCar> "Koji provider daje SIM s flat internetima za neku razumnu paru ?" Aj ne izvodi zakljucke sam :) 
<rut> pa ja ti kazem sto imas 
<rut> ak je periodicka provjera onda sigurno nece 1GB potrosit
<BotaniCar> Suglasan, hocu reci da mi je budzet znatno veci od 50HRK i da bi radije paket neke pristojne brzine bez kvaka "brzo je do N-GB, poslije je neupotrebljivo" 
<rut> joj koji si ti filozof ;)
<rut> tj. ima ih tu jos .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: "ni jedan"
<BotaniCar> jelly: cheers
<jelly> svi telekomi lazu
<BotaniCar> Podsjecaju me na bivse djevojke 
<rut> moj auto trosi 10l otvorene i 13grada .. i nema turbinu .. i bas me briga .. bitno da dodem od tocke A do tocke B .. i usput da zaobidem fordove .. mazde i sl. na cesti
<BotaniCar> rut: ti zivis u Osijeku, kad si ti vidio gradsku voznju ? :) 
<rut> kad mi dodu iz ZG sa sluzbenim autima pa se kurce 
<rut> i onda trosi 24l po obilaznici 
<rut> a ne 13
<ivoks> ti srca...
<ivoks> moram na svadbu 3.10.
<ivoks> a onda na avion za seattle 4.10.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jel tvoja ? I kaces podijeliti slike onih cipela za koncert ? :D
<ivoks> i ne mogu se urokat na svadbi jer me nece pustiti na avion
<ivoks> koja je to tragikomedija; ne smijes pijan na avion
<ivoks> al se mozes napiti u avionu
<BotaniCar> Ali se smijes napiti u avionu :D
<BotaniCar> ^^
<ivoks> nije moja
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cipele za koncert?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pred ~mjesec dana si dosao u Zg, bez cipela, a moro si na neki koncert :) 
<BotaniCar> E, sad me grize jesi kupio spic papak ili kaj :)
<BotaniCar> Da znam kakve se cipele nose u platnom razredu iznad mojeg :) 
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> nisu to bile ne znam kakve cipele
<ivoks> bilo je bitno samo da nisu japanke :)
<ivoks> jer samo dosao u zagreb u japankama
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> 'di mogu nabaviti japanke?'
<ivoks> kak imamo spretan naziv za filp flops
<ivoks> BotaniCar: posto ti prodajes japanke?
<jelly> spretan ko vozac u istima?
<ivoks> skinem ih kad vozim
<ivoks> pa vozim bos
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mi uvozimo samo ruskinje, ako ih zenis placamo i dostavu :) 
<SilverSpace> ukrajinke
<obrut> za one koji bicikliraju po gradu :) http://www.h-alter.org/img/repository/2015/08/scaled/lalinea2_tg.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/satelitske-snimke-potvdile-unistenje-drevnog-hrama-u-palmiri-/839337.aspx # dobro, kaj su govnari smrti ovim postigli ? 
<jelly> bahacenje
<Mmike> osli mi zvucnici na laptopu
<Mmike> kolega prica, a ovo sve bruji :(
<Mmike> vrijeme je za novi laptop :(
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nema-vise-vlakova-za-izbgjeglice-na-kolodvoru-u-budimpesti--do-daljnjega-nije-predviden-nijedan-dolazak-ili-odlazak-vlaka/1408328/
<BotaniCar> Ja bi laptop s odvojivim ekranom
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: 24" tablet :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se netko ne sijeti da slozi kutiju kao racunalo a samo posebno bezicni ekran 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/EVaMfG
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: u cemu je razlika izmedju toga i i laptopa s odvojivim ekranom ? Trosak proizvodnje ? 
<Mmike> mislim da cu ubost s4mini dualsim
<Mmike> veli zena da joj je htc one m7 prevelik
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ja znam :)
<Mmike> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5375&idPhone2=7468 <- ima dual sim, al' nemres imat sd karticu unutra ak imas dual sim
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<SilverSpace> kako su ovi nasi portali losi u pracenju hokeya 
<SilverSpace> neki nemaju ni rubriku hokey 
<SilverSpace> drugi koji i imaju kasne bar tjedan dana objavit rezultate
<SilverSpace> joj moral bi doplinare 
<BotaniCar> Nemoj, ja bio pa su mi poslali 1300kn nadoplate
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> sta sam rekao
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/rusija-zapocela-direktnu-vojnu-intervenciju-u-siriji-/839353.aspx
<BotaniCar> Majku im nesposobnu, ispada da su mi rtu procijenili kao za 50% manju od realne, akk uspiju toliko promasiti ?!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: is kaj si grijal ulicu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jebo sam i'm mamu, pa mi je bilo zima. 
<SilverSpace> je da si prizemlje i vise trosis nek da si negdje u sredini
<BotaniCar> Fakat me ljute, koliko je tesko napraviti 3mjesecni izracun , vec imaju 5godisnje statistike, a da ne promase vise od 20% ?
<ivoks> na sta ce ta sirija sad liciti
<BotaniCar> Jer, svake godine 2x imam korekcije. Dojadilo mi je vec. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: isto tak me jebu i za struju, da se to kao ne moze tocnije izracunati. Fakat cu promijeniti providera ( hranim HEP samo zato kaj sam lokalpatriot-kreten) , pa cu dobijati tocnije racune
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_g-J_ACVbE
<datase> YouTube: Italy: Is this the BIGGEST catfish ever caught by man? - 0:00:41 - 164864 views - 283 likes / 18 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm mislis da ce bit tocniji 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako nece, lako promijenim opet. Brijem da je ovo drito krivica nekog lijenog kozojeba u HEP-u 
<BotaniCar> Nek se izvole prosetati jednom mjesecno i ocitati, a ne dati aproksimacije. Mjesecni racun ionako svaki put sadrzi stavku "ocitanje", taman da sam im ja poslao brojeve. 
<SilverSpace> ja u zadnje vrijeme imam pretplaceno vise skoro za jednu ratu 
<SilverSpace> prije smo uvijek imali za nadoplatiti
<ivoks> U ogromnom somu su pronašli ljudske kosti, te značke i koje su pripadale nacističkom ofociru iz 2. svjetskog rata.
<BotaniCar> To je umalo jos gore, SilverSpace .. kreditiras ih jer ne znaju racunati. 
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/novi-zeland-bira-novu-zastavu-izbor-suzen-na-cetiri-dizajna/839386.aspx
<ivoks> ako mogu oni, mogli bi i mi
<BotaniCar> kaj nam zastavi fali ? I kaj bi promijenili ? Da dodamo Fordov logo ? :D
<BotaniCar> This is mercedes country :)
<ivoks> previse detalja
<ivoks> nasa zastava ima previse detalja, povijesno je netocna (jer su se htjeli ugurati svi detalji) i ne ujedinjuje vec razjedinjuje
<ivoks> boje na kruni su krive
<ivoks> htjeli su potrpati sve te grobve u krunu, pa su skuzili da nemaju istu plavu (ili nemaju plavu uopce), pa su lazirali
<ivoks> onaj prvi bi trebao biti crveni, a ne plavi
<ivoks> istarski bi trebao imati zelenu podlogu
<ivoks> duborvacki bi trebao imati puno svjetliju plavu
<ivoks> sve je laz
<ivoks> zato ga treba mijenjati
<SilverSpace> zastava je uzas grb i zastava bi se trebali razdvojit
<ivoks> cak i plava u zastavi nije prava nasa plava
<ivoks> nasa plava je puno tamnija
<ivoks> al, kako bi sve bilo 'uigrano' i to smo lazirali
<ivoks> nego... idem plivat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak da windowsima velim da ne pokusavajumetadata procitat od svega u direktoriju?
<Mmike> imam network share
<Mmike> i kad kliknem gore
<Mmike> 1001 gladnu godinu
<Mmike> jer ovaj oce saznat sve kaj je unutra
<Mmike> onda right-click na file, opet cekanje dok procita cijeli file
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da nikak.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: lagao sam te: http://superuser.com/questions/233223/prevent-windows-explorer-from-trying-to-extract-metadata
<BotaniCar> Mmike: takodjer, pomaze ako pobrises svoje i remote "thumb.db" fajleke
<BotaniCar> *thumbs.db
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz Hecnera komotno isto mogu u HEP ici raditi. Disk mi prijavi bad blocks, ja trazim zamjenu, oni mi zamijene s diskom koji mi je isti cas takodjer prijavio bad blocks. 
<BotaniCar> Mora da je problem u meni. 
<rut> oce to tako . pogovoto da se moze i to izfilozofirat :)
<BotaniCar> Kakve ti to komplekse , moj rute, imas ? Mislim, kaj, nisi upao na filozofski u mladosti ili ? Svaku prosto prosirenu recenicu proglasavas filozofijom :) 
<BotaniCar> mogu ja i
<BotaniCar> po dvije 
<BotaniCar> rijeci u liniju
<BotaniCar> ali, sutnut' ce me s kanala 
<rut> komplekse ? di ti vidis komplekse ... 
<BotaniCar> zadnje, tu: <rut> oce to tako . pogovoto da se moze i to izfilozofirat :)
<rut> pa nece ti ganc novi hdd dati .. pa di bi dosli kad bi svaki dan po xxxx diskova davali 
<rut> ja tu nevidim kompleks 
<BotaniCar> to je zato kaj nisi svario moje zadnje dvije recenice kao dio jedne cjeline. Svaki put kad se napise nesto duze od 4 rijeci, ne daj Bo(n)ze s zarezom, tvoja iduca recenica u sebi ima "filozofirati". Shvacam da TI tu ne vidis kompleks. 
<rut> tvoja firma kad nesto napravi (soft ili neki k**** palac) i to proda dal radi sve nanovo ako korisnik nije zadovoljan ili proba zakrpat stvar 
<BotaniCar> I, ne, nece dati novi ( tako i pise u nalogu za zamjenu), vec rabljeni, ispravan. A to disk koji daje SMART alert odmah po spajanju - nije. 
<BotaniCar> Imas ista hostano na hecneru ? Procitaj replacement order. 
<rut> ne niti cu imat .. moje sve se hosta kod mene u firmi
<rut> a evo ti jedan zivotni primjer . jesi skinuo kojoj junfer .. po tvojoj logici ta je za bacit ;) :)))
<ivoks> ne tako pricati
<rut> sorry ;)
<rut> muffin a upravo takve su kasnije najbolje :)
<rut> eh .. to komenitar nece ..
<BotaniCar> rut: kak je zamjena diska usporediva s defloracijom neke mladice ?
<rut> i te kako ima slicnosti .. 
<BotaniCar> ( si skuzio kak sam korektan u izrazavanju ?! ) 
<rut> da .. bojis se da ivoks ne intervenira
<BotaniCar> ok, nacrtaj mi, ja ne kuzim .
<rut> pa jel places kak si dobio drugi disk i isti cas nevalja 
<BotaniCar> Da.
<rut> e ja se sad neznam ljepo izrazavat pa cu dobit opet opomenu sigurno ;0
<BotaniCar> Pa kad defloracija nije isto. Isto bi bilo da dobijem neku polovnjacu s sifilisom u krevet i zamijenim joj reproduktivne organe neispravnima
<rut> pa jesi plako kad ti je dosla neka sto je bila iskoristena ?
<BotaniCar> Ako je imala funkcionalno sve sto treba - ne. A u ovom scenariju bi mi dosla neka kojoj pipica ne funkcionira, jasno da bi plak'o
<rut> tak isto prijavis opet da disk nevalja i gotovo .. dobis 3 
<rut> a kojoj to ne funkcionira . daj molim te ;)
<BotaniCar> rut: ali ja ovdje imam posla svaki put kad se disk mijenja, vrsi se sncanje raida sto haba do tad ispravan disk i riskiram da mi se i drugi razleti. Poslijedicno cu mozda morati raditi recovery iz backupa, sto znaci downtime. 
<BotaniCar> I, ajmo proglasiti tvoju usporedbu nevaljalom, samo zauzima mjesta na ekranu. 
<rut> eh . a kad ti dode jedna od onih iskusnih opet radis ko manijak 
<rut> zato nemoj plakat 
<rut> uzivaj u poslu/zadovoljstvu 
<BotaniCar> ne mogu uzivati u tome da mi netko generira nepotreban posao i rizik. 
<rut> ajde .. de .. da te neznam jos bi i povjerovao . ti imas backup od svega po 3x
<rut> backup backupa backupa 
<rut> i dam se kladit da na tome disku nemas vise od 5Gb podataka 
<rut> sa OS-om
<BotaniCar> Izgubio bi okladu, a i da imam 30b podataka, ako imam downtime jer je netko dao neispravan zamjenski dio, kak cu ja time biti zadovoljan ?
<rut> to je sve dio posla
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, ali me i dalje zanima zasto da budem zadovoljan?
<rut> pa nisu ti namjerno uvalili disk nesipravan 
<rut> desava se
<BotaniCar> Kuzis, ja uzivam u poslu kad radim nesto novo ili radim s nekim tko me necem nauci. nema uzivanja kad saniram tudja sranja :)
<rut> netreba sad filozofirat oko toga kak mogu odmah u cistocu ici radit
<BotaniCar> Desi se ? kak se desi da refurbishas nekaj , izvrtis kontrolu i kad ti SMART zavristi " ja nisam dobar" ti velis "ma dobar si, dobar" ?
<rut> hmm . znas sto .. u pravu si :)
<BotaniCar> Znam. 
<BotaniCar> zastrasujuce je kaj tvoja firma prodaje hosting :) Jel se i vama "desi" ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Samo pitam, jel :) 
<rut> od kad sam ja u firmi jednom je riknuo hdd .. ned. popodne .. za sat vremena bilo sve UP and running 
<BotaniCar> Nije ti se nish "desilo" ? :D
<rut> je .. iskorisio to da se nadem sa ljubavnicom .. sluzbeno je bilo da sam radio 4h 
<rut> znaci 3 sata mi bilo super
<BotaniCar> :D
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1533 +q *!*@pinkie.kladdkaka.org - BotaniCar!botanicar@pinkie.kladdkaka.org]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1533 +q *!*@pinkie.kladdkaka.org] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2015-09-04 11:05:55 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1534 +q *!*@freebsd/contributor/rut - rut!rut@freebsd/contributor/rut]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] [#1534 +q *!*@freebsd/contributor/rut] edited by uBOTu-fr: expires at [2015-09-04 11:05:57 GMT], for 3d 0h 0s in total
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1534 -q *!*@freebsd/contributor/rut - rut!rut@freebsd/contributor/rut, 55s]
<uBOTu-fr> [#ubuntu-hr] ChanServ sets [#1533 -q *!*@pinkie.kladdkaka.org - BotaniCar!botanicar@pinkie.kladdkaka.org, 1m 0s]
<rut> dobro radi :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si mene mjutal ? Ovo kaj imam u hecneru vrti ubuntu :) 
<ivoks> potices na nasilje
<rut> ma di je nasilje ?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Da ja sad tebe potrezim u logovima ? kolci, lomace i to ?:) Vodis primjerom :) 
<ivoks> kolci i lomace prema svim losima
<ivoks> spalit, da
<ivoks> ali razgovarati o zenama kao objektima nije prihvatljivo
<rut> hmmm . a one nesto bolje o nama pricaju ?
<BotaniCar> ja sam se odmah ogradio od usporedbe ! ne ulazim u to da li je nepreimjerena, ali je neusporediva. 
<ivoks> mirka vise ni ne prati kanal zbog toga sto svako malo imate ispade
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> usput: sad cekam poziv jedne od kolegica, vidim da mi se u jednom IMAP inbox "junk" folderu pojavio direktorij "Primljena posta" :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks! Sunac mu, kreten sam skoro svake vrste, ali ne vrijedjam na bazi boje koze i spola ! 
<BotaniCar> Mogu eventualno neciji intelekt i sposobnost fokusa pljunut' ! 
<rut> ma recite vi meni di je sad tu vrijedanje .. to moze vrijedat samo nekog ko se prepozna u tome
<BotaniCar> https://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/OS_Protection # [...] The command below will update your system to use sha512 instead of md5 for password protection. This alleviates a number of bureaucratic security issues regarding the security of md5 for password protection. It also keeps the people wearing tinfoil hats happy too.
<ivoks> kad bi ti znao kakve ja sve 'sigurnosne zahtjeve' srecem u praksi
<ivoks> ono, sjedis, imas slusalicu na usima
<ivoks> i stipas se 'jel ja ovo sanjam?'
<BotaniCar> Kad nikad ne dijelis socne detalje, ne znam jel to az pohvalu ili nije :)
<ivoks> a pogotovo ove americke firme
<ivoks> oni imaju i posebne uvjete od vlade
<ivoks> npr., ja ne smijem njima nista slagati
<ivoks> ono, dizajniram rjesenje, slozim sve
<BotaniCar> ali deployment rade njihove ekipe, da :) 
<ivoks> al ja ne smijem stupiti u njihov DC i implementirati
<ivoks> ne, mora biti americki drzavljanin
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<ivoks> isto sam imao i dok sam bio manager, sa jednom britanskom agencijom
<ivoks> dodje mi direktor (britanac) i veli 'trebam ovog lika (britanac) na mjesec dana'
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> ne mogu ti reci
<ivoks> i sad lik treba pomoc, a ne smije me nista pitati
<ivoks> a radi za mene
<ivoks> i dan danas ne znam za koga se to radilo
<ivoks> znam samo da je on morao ici u mi5 dobiti clearance
<ivoks> ne znas nista
<ivoks> ni sto je radjeno
<ivoks> ni koliko je placeno
<ivoks> i je li uopce placeno
<ivoks> ni za koga
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> mo's se jebat
<BotaniCar> Sigurnosne zone zasnovane na nacionalnosti su mi debilana. Kuzim zasto postoje, ali to mi je tupav kriterij. 
<BotaniCar> Jel stavljao tko Sophos antivirus na noviji ubuntu ? Nisam pametan da li da ulazim u testiranje toga ili ne.
<ivoks> jedini av koji ja priznajem je nod32
<ivoks> gdje god je to u produkciji - 0 problema
<ivoks> ama bas nikakvih
<ivoks> godinama
<BotaniCar> Imam neka losa osobna iskustva s direktorom hrvatskog zastupnistva :) Al, imas pravo, to nema veze s samim softverom. 
<rut> hmm... i kad samnom pises isto imas losa iskustva .. uvjek naj*** ni kriv ni duzan :)
<BotaniCar> Da, no ti nisi balvan s podfrkanim rukavima i zguzvanom kosuljom koji ljude na sastanak doceka s cackalicom u ustima :) Ili jesi ? :D
<rut> mozda da imam zubi ;)
<ivoks> kaj fali podfrknutim rukavima?
<ivoks> ja tak svuda idem, osim kod japanaca
<rut> eto vidis . da se pokaze autoritet
<BotaniCar> Jesi ujedno i zmazan, zguzvan i s caackalicom u ustima ? :) 
<rut> ja sam chief
<ivoks> autoritet, lezernost
<ivoks> da uklonis strah
<BotaniCar> lezernost i nedostatak bazicne higijene nisu isto. 
<ivoks> onda ne spominji podfrknute rukave :)
<BotaniCar> ma, nuzni su kao dio kolorita tog tipa :) Sami po sebi su nesto sto si i sam dozvolim :) 
<rut> vidis .. o tome ti ja pricam .. 
<rut> nesmijes ni rukave spominjat :P
<rut> idem radit prije nego opet dobim volume 0
<ivoks> a ja idem doma
<ivoks> baterija lagano pri kraju
<ivoks> 09:00 do 14:00
<ivoks> nije lose
<Mmike> tak meni na x220
<Mmike> traje za poludit
<Mmike> na T520 bas i ne :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ovo-je-istina-o-sdpovom-oporavku-hrvatske-nikad-manje-zaposlenih/839215.aspx
<ivoks> ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CclLoM-sADk
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CclLoM-sADk
<datase> YouTube: FRENCH  Tourist NATALIE AYMOT Looking for Father of Unborn Child - 0:01:28 - 435 views - 2 likes / 18 dislikes
<ivoks> mala, on ti je vec u juznoj africi, radi novo dijete
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem
<ivoks> 2015.
<ivoks> a borovo jos radi borosane
<ivoks> http://borovo.hr/index.php/hr/proizvodi/modna-obuca/boromina/boromina-n-a-v-y-princess-detail
<ivoks> i onda se cude sto im ne ide bas
<ivoks> pa koji kurac to radite?
<ivoks> http://borovo.hr/index.php/hr/proizvodi/modna-obuca/2013-03-16-20-50-27/borosana-jadran-detail
<ivoks> ajme.
<dodobas> ivoks: pa dobro bi ti prijstajale, macak.... sta se sad pravis ...
<drj_cro> :)
<dodobas> evo kriptovaluta u geodeziji ... pa fak ... http://www.consultingwhere.com/blog/crypto-cadastre-is-the-future-of-land-administration-written-in-the-blockchain/#ID6
<dodobas> ok... zanemarite local link
<obrut> jebemti screen... dosao update i sad ne mogu reattachati detachani screen :P
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Bitno da ga mozes ubit' :D
<obrut> pa da... samo sto imam neke bitne stvari u njemu :P
<dodobas> obrut: tmux ... when you don't want to worry
<ivoks> to je i mene frustiralo
<ivoks> tamo izmedju 12.04 i 14.04 nadogradnje
<ivoks> ili cak 10.04 i 12.04
<ivoks> dignes screen, pokrenes nadogradnju
<ivoks> i ujeb... ne mozes se vise attachat na taj screen
<ivoks> a upgrade stoji s pitanjem
<ivoks> a vec je nadogradio screen client
<obrut> dodobas: jebiga, ovo su produkcijski strojevi na kojima bas i (u teoriji) nisam admin
<obrut> dobro da uopce dopustaju screen :P
<dodobas> obrut: da, idioti ... i to treba zabranit
<jelly> ivoks: debian je to rijesio tako da si dobio NEWS.Debian di te obavijesti, i ostavi kopiju binaryja negdje
<ivoks> mozda sam i ja imao binary
<ivoks> samo to nisam znao
<ivoks> ubuntu ne dira screen
<jelly> ak imas apt-listchanges, onda citas... Ak nemas, nisi pazio
<ivoks> tako da...
<BotaniCar> Sep  1 14:39:27 DIG-RM2B systemd[1]: Started "Sophos Management Agent".
<BotaniCar> Sep  1 14:39:27 DIG-RM2B systemd[1]: sav-rms.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<ivoks> Nova akcija na Facebooku u svrhu očuvanja radnih mjesta u Borovu – Startas tenisice za smanjenje nezaposlenosti 
<BotaniCar> kak sad da ja saznam zakaj je fejlao ? 
<ivoks> pa nek naprave obucu koja se moze nositi bez srama :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel to sve sto "systemctl status sav-rms.service" veli?
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw
<jelly> jebat ga, startas rucno /opt/sav/engine/.sav-rms.systemd.start.sh i gledas sta mu bi?
<jelly> ili pitas na #systemd kanalu
<BotaniCar> :) Ovo ispada kao da si fazno pomaknut ~15 sekundi unaprijed od mene, i govoris sto sad radim :D
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aWOpX3K?ref=fbp
 * jelly zna sve ocite sugestije
<rut> kak se zove onaj googlov alat za skeniranje web stranica za malicioznim kodom ?
<ivoks> neka baba mi sece po dvoristu
<ivoks> pitam sto treba
<ivoks> 'vjatika'
<ivoks> ne kuzi hrvatski
<ivoks> pricate engleski?
<ivoks> n
<ivoks> njemacki?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> francuski?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> koji kurac ides na more u stranu zemlju ak ne znas nis osim ceskog
<ivoks> na kraju se ispostavilo da je vjatika villa antika
<BotaniCar> Koliko je stara ? Fascinira me da jos postoje ljudi koji ne znaju ni beknuti ili nekog globalnog jezika, ili par rijeci jezika zemlje u koju idu :) 
<frainfreeze> BotaniCar, nemaš ti pojma .-.
<ivoks> pa ima 50-60
<frainfreeze> Nisu bitne godine, ima tih šupaka koji nebi naučili da ih ubiješ. Ali razumiju, bez brihe, česi i poljaci savršeno razumiju hrvatski
<frainfreeze> samo se prave glupi.
<BotaniCar> Dzizs, frainfreeze , nisam ocekivao takvu izjavu :D
<frainfreeze> Cijelo ljeto sam imao posla sa turistima i ovi dvoje mi idu najviše na jetru. I hrvati, ko kakvi cigani
<frainfreeze> Da sam se opija manje bi nastrada
<frainfreeze> Digla mi se sad kiselina, odoh nešto izist.
<BotaniCar> Ajde, bizi ca, lini dalmosu :) Em bi pare, em bi da su musterije super :) Oli bi najbolje bilo da su ostali kuci i samo poslali pare ? :D
<BotaniCar> E,ka :)
<frainfreeze> Eh eh. Nisam lin nit dalmatos, ja sam sa kvarnera. Krk. A sada lignje i malo sira.
<BotaniCar> Prijatno !:) 
<vileni> jel ima hetzner podrsku za vise korisnika?
<jelly> ha
<jelly> odgovor "ne, imaju podrsku samo za jednog" vjerojatno nije tocan
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> http://lilo.alioth.debian.org/ <- ode lilo
 * Mmike se sjeca kad se grub pojavio kak smo svi srali da je to govno :)
<Mmike> k'o i za pulseaudio :)
<Mmike> tak ce i systemd, jbg
<jelly> systemd mi postaje malo sumnjiv
<vileni> jelly: pitanje se odnosi na isti account
<Mmike> malo sumnjiv?
<Mmike> sumnjiv je od pocetka
<jelly> meni nije
<vileni> jer kao imaju 2FA sad neko vrijeme, ako zelimo pustiti vise sistemaca unutra, morali bi dijeliti yubikey
<vileni> sto je malo nepreakticno
<dodobas> ja nemam problema sa systemd ... dapace user session je skroz kull
<jelly> nemam ni ja problema dok nema problema, a kad treba debagirat, sta onda?
<dodobas> a onda mjenjas init parametre
<jelly> daemontoolse i monit, jos kuzim.  Mozda sam star...
<ivoks> matere ti
<ivoks> se napusim
<ivoks> 'can you give 10-15min overview?'
<ivoks> ispadne 90 minuta detaljnog cijepidlacenja
<jelly> Mmike: cek, velis da baterija na X220 traje duze nego na T520, i vjerojatno T420s?
<Mmike> jelly: ne znam za T420s al' traje bar duplo duze nego na T520
<Mmike> doduse, na T520 imam ssd + pravi hdd
<Mmike> dok na x220 imam samo ssd
<jelly> ja imam samo ssd
<Mmike> x220 ima intel grafiku, T520 ima nvidiju
<jelly> ah, nvidia zdere
<Mmike> T520 ima 4jezgreni i7, x200 ima 2jezgreni
<Mmike> moguce, da. nemam optimus upaljen
<jelly> dobro, al kad je idle taj i7 nije mnogo zahtjevan valjda
<Mmike> pa 
<jelly> mozda je kod mene samo baterija stara, drzi 3-3:30 max
<Mmike> stajaznam :)
<Mmike> valjda nije
<Mmike> pa to je fino
<Mmike> koji laptop?
<jelly> T420s
<jelly> 14", i5-2520M, ssd neki intel
<Mmike> pa to je ok
<Mmike> stajaznam
<jelly> pa ja bi bar 4-5
<Mmike> ja bi reko da je to ok
<Mmike> e jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> x220 na windozama navodno radi i do 7 sati
<jelly> mislim, ionako mi je za kauc, al kad bi bio 4-5 bio bi i za kafic ispred ulaza :-)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> idem doma
<ivoks> x200s je, novi, trajao 10h
<ivoks> 9cell baterija, ssd
<ivoks> http://www.laptopmag.com/reviews/laptops/lenovo-thinkpad-x200s
<dodobas> naletih na zanimljiv monospace font... za development ... https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-sans
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ja sam se naviknuo na ubuntu font
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zOkuIFra0cYA.kOOpLMZunY7U
<ivoks> google ima novi logo
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/logos/doodles/2015/googles-new-logo-5078286822539264.2-hp.gif
<dodobas> ivoks: ubuntu-mono nije los, to mi je drugi/treci izbor
<Mmike> ivoks, da, na windozama
<Mmike> ivoks, na linuxu je to nekad skoro duplo manje
<dodobas> Mmike: ti patis na fontove, any comments za fantasque-sans
<jelly> dodobas: jel se moze dobit hinting za to da mu vertikale budu ostre
<jelly> jos uvijek imam monitor sa 96dpi, i ide mi na zivce kad je malo m svaka vertikala zblurana, i svaka drukcije
<jelly> na 130dpi (1600x900, 14") se manje primijeti... na retini me nije briga al nemam retinu osim na tabletu :-)
<dodobas> jelly: pa ... ne znam koje patcheve imas za fontconfig/freetype2/cairo
<dodobas> popluarni su 'infinality' i 'ubuntu', bar na archlinuxu... jer inace su fontovi losi
<jelly> dodobas: nemam nikakve, gledam screenshote na githubu i ruzni su
<jelly> mislim... imam kajgod da debian ima na 96dpi, i kajgod da ubuntu 14.04 ima, na 130dpi
<jelly> i Android na 300dpi, taj je ok ;-)
<dodobas> jelly: a onda los font hinting ... :)
<dodobas> jel ima uopce na debianu infinality ?
<jelly> pojma
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-02
<Hrki> dobar jutar!
<Hrki> nego, jel se mogu pare sa stambene stednje potrositi nege drugde ?
<BotaniCar> Kako ne, kupis nekretninu i potrosis i to i vise :) 
<BotaniCar> AFAIK mozes razvrnuti ugovor, vratiti poticaje i ostatak potositi na belo 
<BotaniCar> Downloading main.cvd [ 50%]2%] # dobro kaj ovaj radi ?!
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> Mmike: x200s je na ubuntuu trajao 10h
<ivoks> na windowsu je bilo oko 11-12
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> medvescak je trenutno prvi u svojoj KHL konferenciji
<ivoks> to je kao da hrvatski vozac F1 bude na prvi na tablici nakon 3 utrke
<jelly> hrvatskog porijekla, odrastao 40% zivota u kanadi* 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> hrvatski vozac u njemackoj/austrijskoj/britanskoj formuli
<ivoks> ovo je ipak hrvatski klub
<ivoks> privatno financiran
<ivoks> izrodilo ga je nase gospodarstvo
<ivoks> igra u jednoj od najjacih liga na svijetu
<ivoks> da, nisu svi igraci hrvati, ali to je nebitno
<ivoks> nisu ni u dinamu svi hrvati
<ivoks> ni u jednom uspjesnom klubu
<ivoks> najblizi tome su vaterpolo klubovi; tamo su vecinom hrvati
<ivoks> al to je nacionalni sport
<ivoks> novozelandjani su rekli svoje
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/p480x480/11986973_10206286736201564_2404313402046646505_n.jpg?oh=4a8ceafd50ebefb0ce249dd377ffa49f&oe=566353D4
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/hashtag/monkeybutt
<ivoks> Accommodations: Special conference rate $399/night at Courtyard San Francisco Downtown
<ivoks> to je special rate
<ivoks> 400 dolara
<SilverSpace> dan
<drj_cro> dan
<SilverSpace> lol kaj zbilja odabrali majnunsku guzicu 
<ivoks> nisu odabrali
<ivoks> al su ljudi zakljucili da izgleda kao majmunska guzica
 * ivoks upisao tecajeve na http://pragmaticmarketing.com/
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tek treba vidjeti kad sad krenu na gostovanje koliko su dobri ili losi 
<ivoks> ajme... opet problemi s kinezima
<ivoks> ja cu popizdit
<ivoks> popizdit
<ivoks> mutavo u 3pm
<ivoks> ako nesto ispadne iz sablone, totalni zastoj
<ivoks> doktor iz matematike i fizike
<ivoks> al ako nesto ispadne iz formule, kolaps
<Mmike> pa jos me prsti peku :)
<Mmike> vish, nisam znao da je jedino NHL veci/jaci/bolji (citaj: utuku vise para) od KHLa
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i ahl je manji od khla
<jelly> djeco ivica se zovem, kog nacrtam bude ziv
<dodobas> Mmike: would you like to resolve some edibles ?
<Mmike> edibles :)
<Mmike> fuck
<Mmike> dodobas: nick ti izgleda k'o nick od kolege/sefa :)
<Mmike> reko, sta sad, doso je, idemo jest? :D
<Mmike> dodobas: mislim da je to mandatorno, jedino nemrem prije 13 casova :/ kol'ko ti to narusa koncept 'e sto cemo se fino najadat!'
<dodobas> ne bas...
<dodobas> will wait for food
<Mmike> kra
<Mmike> bed je kad mail za kontakt hostingu imas na serveru koji je na tom hostingu
<SilverSpace> ovo sa ovim izbjeglicama ne bu dobro zavrsilo 
<SilverSpace> samo prošlog tjedna u Grčku stiglo 23.000 migranata
<jelly> treba slati pomoc i ogranizaciju u grcku i srbiju, nema druge
<Mmike> Dal' DigitalOcean tura VAT zato kaj imam droplete u europi, ili bi to tak bilo i da ih imam u SAD/Singapuur/?
<Mmike> ste vidli minhence?
<Mmike> policija moli gradjane da prestanu slati pomoc, da ima vise nego dovoljno i da im komplicira sve :)
<jelly> lol
<ivoks> svejedno je gdje ima droplete
<ivoks> bitno je samo gdje je firma registrirana
<ivoks> i tko ti naplacuje uslugu
<Mmike> pa u SADu
<Mmike> New York
<dodobas> Mmike: i subsidiary u Irskoj :)
<SilverSpace> kao da je jucer bilo ludilo http://t.co/OpD6aPZoU1
<weshmashian> ae
<Mmike> dodobas: kajcemo?
<Mmike> dodobas: rocketburger tkalca? Bez bajka sam pa mi to tam nekak ok za doc tramvajem?
<dodobas> za koliko si tamo ?
<dodobas> i gdje je to po prilici? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: znas li sto update zonefile od maasovog binda? Naime, maas pokrene stroj, dhcp mu da IP adresu, medjutim ta adresa nije u lease fileu
<Mmike> al' maas dns uredno odgovara i daje mi pravu adresu
<Mmike> dodobas: na pol tkalciceve
<Mmike> dodobas: http://tinyurl.com/psrnnxj
<hrvojem> ivoks: medvescak je 3. u diviziji, jokerit i dynamo moskva su ispred zbog bolje gol razlike
<dodobas> Mmike: when?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa ak se ivoks ne javi u 2 minute, onda za 20 :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: stignes?
<dodobas> stignem tamo za 7
<Mmike> o ovaj tmobile
<Mmike> pa joj
<Mmike> dodobas: ok
<obrut> opet idete zderat :)
<Mmike> obrut: osh doc?
<obrut> nemam pojma gdje cu bit u to doba :)
<obrut> ak budem u gradu navratim vas pozdravit :)
<BotaniCar> Tko, gdje i kad ide nekam jesti ? I ja bi ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: sta jos nisi kreno ?
<obrut> cek, to sad idete ? :) bwahahaha, ja vidio ovo 7 pa mislio da to idete u 7 navecer :)
<BotaniCar> I ja, rek'o ajde da jednom jedu u vrijeme kad i ja mogu :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel ima mandarina u Tine ? 
<BotaniCar> Nije rano, jeld' da nije ? 
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> ja i citanje dhcp leases filea
<Mmike> dodobas: krecem
<Mmike> skuzio sam da sam glup
<Mmike> i da trrebam hranu
<dodobas> Mmike: ok... za20 onda
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> pusa
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti dosao amazon?
<ivoks> ja slucajno otisao do poste, pa reko da vidim
<ivoks> kad ono, paket tamo stoji od proslog tjedna
<SilverSpace> ivoks: meni su tako jedan vratili
<ivoks> i zenska mi se jos smije
<ivoks> a to vam je tu od petka
<jelly> BotaniCar: rano je,rano
<jelly> ivoks: zbog takvih stvari ni jedan kineski ducan ne zeli slati iz EU skladista u Hrvatsku
<ivoks> to je problem samo kada se koristi HP
<ivoks> dhl, overseas dostave doma
<ivoks> ovo je prvi put da je islo preko poste
<ivoks> s time da je ovo malo mjesto
<ivoks> pa postar ne ostavlja one ceduljice
<ivoks> u zagrebu bi dobio ceduljicu da imam paket doma
<ivoks> ovdje me postar ne moze naci, jer ne znaju ulice, vec te trazi po prezimenu
<ivoks> a kako nisam murterin, sve stoji u posti
<ivoks> bez zajebancije, postar nema pojma kako se moja ulica zove
<ivoks> da je bio dhl, kao sto je bio za onu prvu posiljku, nazvao bi me da di sam
<ivoks> ne di je adresa, vec di sam ja
<ivoks> da mi to donese
<ivoks> komotno mu mozes reci 'plaza slanica, caffee bar morski pas, lik u plavim kupacima'
<jelly> <ivoks> pa postar ne ostavlja one ceduljice # the fuck
<ivoks> malo mjesto
<ivoks> svi znaju sve
<jelly> i sta onda, trebas nac tog postara i platit mu pivu da te upozna i radi svoj posal?
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> tako nekako
<jelly> mislim, i to je ok ako ce iduci put pozvoniti ili nazvat ;-)
<BotaniCar> Pa, tak posta funkcionira i u Sesvetama :) Prvo ne dobijas nista, pa ga u gradu nadjes i ulovis za uho. Onda dobijas samo zute cedulje i ni ne pokusava isporuciti paket, pa ga nadjes u gradu i platis pelinkovac. Onda stvar funkcionira onako kako sam okvirno zamisljao da posta(ri) rade.
<ivoks> po novom ti posta ne isporucuje posiljke koje ne stanu u sanducic
<ivoks> to ukljucuje i najobicnija pisma koja su, npr, a4 formata
<drj_cro> kaj nije da po novom da ti samo isporuce papiric, a ako hoces posiljku onda platis dostavu
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11228037_10206430948384949_1709988158699745550_n.jpg?oh=12bd1661922c04ff39af231c1bc1cc6e&oe=56767559
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> rimac koristi ubuntu u concept one
<BotaniCar> ivoks: u moj kaslic mozes, umalo, tutnuti i frizider :) 
<BotaniCar> "It's the traditional d-bus daemon that was spectacularly mis-configured. I recently spoke to one of the d-bus maintainers who wants to rip it all out.﻿"
<BotaniCar> "a lot of systemd's functionality should be shifted to pulseaudio." # ovaj je bolji trol od mene :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: nisam
<Mmike> ivoks: nit sam ceduljicu dobio
<ivoks> Mmike: odi na postu, pa pitaj
<rut> muffin 
<BotaniCar> rut, strah me pricati s tobom :) 
<rut> ma daj . aj ocijeni mi ovo 
<rut> http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/jenny-lizarazo-izgubila-okladu-i-ispunila-sto-je-obecala-1022427?utm_medium=Blok&utm_campaign=Partnerski+portali&utm_source=24sata
<jelly> hehe, utm_source=24sata 
<rut> eh . vidis .. nekima je utm_source zanimljiviji 
 * BotaniCar gugla "Jeinny Lizarazo naked" i ignorira ruta
<rut> https://twitter.com/Jeinnylizarazo?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
<rut> sto kazes na te HDD .. 2x600GB ?
<obrut> zena koja se razumije u nogomet.. ne znam sto bi s takvom u zivotu... nek nauci kompajlirat kernel prvo
<rut> pa naucis je ..
<jelly> rut: pa da, djetetu kupis igracku, pa se igra s kutijom
<rut> jelly a sto da ti kazem .. mjenjaj naviku 
<rut> obrut je ono bijase 1000 vlan za maxtv ?
<rut> ili 1500 
<obrut> 1500
<rut> tnx.. rjesio se ovog putem satelita pa sad malo da uzmemo na probni rok ovaj prek zice 
<rut> eto zato je tcom super ;)
<rut> muffin zar stvarno ces me ignor ?
<rut> samo zato sto se bojis tipova sa uvrnutim rukavima ? :P
<BotaniCar> Normalno da te ignoriram, bolje da me ima na umu kao "onaj koji puno kenja, ali zna stati" nego "onaj koji puno kenja" :) Tko zna kad cu mu zivotopis poslat' :) 
<BotaniCar> ( serem, imam posla ) :)
<BotoSmot1> sshfs ipak nije tako super: does not fully implement POSIX locks :( 
<ivoks> znate li da...
<ivoks> postoji 10 godisnja korelacija izmedju ljudi koji se utapljaju u bazenu
<ivoks> i broj filmova koje je snimio nicolas cage
<ivoks> http://www.tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations
<Mmike> JOS me peku ruke!
<obrut> Mmike: uopce ne zelim znati sto si radio s tim rukama :)
<obrut> na sto si ih zuljao :)
<Mmike> halapenjosi
<Mmike> pekao ih jucer pa ih gulio i vadio kostice
<Mmike> na kraju samo gulio jer vadjenje kostica nema smisla
<obrut> citam blog od jednog frajera, bavi se solarnom energijom... i postovi onak, o radijaciji tijekom dana, o prigusenju, mjerenju jakosti sunca, jakosti na određenim povrsinama i tak to i u sred tih clanaka jedan od make-u i kako napraviti makefile :) wtf ? :)
<obrut> Mmike: meni je najgore kad radim nesto s peperoncinijma i onda onak sat vremena kasnije iako sam oprao ruke 10 puta, pocesem se po jajima i pozalim :P
<Mmike> kaj sat vremena
<Mmike> cijeli fakin dan
<Mmike> sad sam isao oko protrljat
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> a kaj je najbolje halapenjo opce nije sad neznam kak ljut
<obrut> e da, lice ne dirat ni pod razno :)
<obrut> skakavac mi sece po monitoru :P
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-03
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gbU8_NLSJM
<datase> YouTube: Laboratorija Zvuka - Skakavac joj zas'o u rukavac (05) - 0:02:54 - 2127 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> oo kinezi brzi paket koji je poslan 26 danas je u zg 
<ivoks> veli baterija 8h da ce jos izdrzati
<Mmike> veli i meni tak
<Mmike> al' ne traje preko 5
<Mmike> jos sam isao tjunat potrosnju
<Mmike> pa sam si smanjio trajanje :D
<ivoks> meni traje
<ivoks> ja u 8:45 sjednem na bic, dodjem na plazu
<ivoks> tam radim od 9 do 12
<ivoks> bacim plivanje
<ivoks> i onda radim od 12:45 do 15
<ivoks> i jos ima snage, ali tad pocinju sastanci, pa se povucem u ured na desktop i headset
<Mmike> https://www.scaleway.com/
<Mmike> ivoks: koji laptop to ono?
<ivoks> xps 13
<Mmike> ja dodjem u 9 na sljeme i do 14 imam struje
<Mmike> s tim da odradim 2-3 hangoutsa od sveskup recimo sat i pol do dva
<Mmike> 5 sati
<ivoks> eto vidis
<ivoks> ha... nije losa ideja
<ivoks> to cu kad dodjem u zagreb
<Mmike> sljeme?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> bicom na sljeme, tamo raditi par sati
<ivoks> i onda nizbrdo
<Mmike> to to :)
<Mmike> ja jedino odem busom gore D
<Mmike> jer bi inace poceo raditi u 18h :)
<ivoks> jel ima wifi gore?
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> onaj zlatni medvjed ili kako vec
<Mmike> radi ok, nije sad neka pre-brzina
<Mmike> ima i na hunjki isto, malo bolje radi, al' bajsom mi je to off route
<ivoks> dovoljno za irc
<Mmike> inace imam od tmobila sim di za 80 kuna imam tjedan dana unlimited internet
<Mmike> ili za 10 kuna jedan dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--uzor-ostalima--policajac-u-puli-zbog-jeza-je-zaustavio-promet--odusevljeni-vozaci-strpljivo-pricekali/1409481/
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: koliko je interneta u tom za tjedan dana po punoj brzini?
<ivoks> sta ja znam... to mi tak rijetko treba da...
<Mmike> vileni: beskonacno
<Mmike> to sam na moru trosio i odlicno je
<Mmike> u pornjavi mi je 20 gigi interneta mjesecno bilo vise neg dost
<Mmike> tu napravim 20 gigi u tjedan dana s hangoutsima
<Mmike> doduse, da imam samo voice bilo bi bolje
<Mmike> al' kad volim gledat :)
<Mmike> idem kakati!
<Mmike> https://www.scaleway.com/
<Mmike> drj_cro: !
<drj_cro> oj
<Mmike> "We're excited to see Scaleway launch as the first ARM and Juju-enabled public cloud. Users can deploy hundreds of services like on dedicated ARM servers right on day one."
<Mmike> hah!
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/iz-dnevnika-rtv-slovenije-makli-novinarku-kojoj-su-zamjerili-da-je-hrvatica-iz-bosne/839772.aspx
<SilverSpace> dodobas: sory :P
<Mmike> kak super
<Mmike> kliknem na link
<Mmike> i dobijem odjebnicu od lokalnog httpda :D
<Mmike> Desi, Smotuljak
<dodobas> eh da mi je Smotuljak
<obrut> i meni :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da morat cu i ja tako ... sve ovo sto SilverSpace posta... redirectat na localhost
<Mmike> Fino! :)
<Mmike> Smotuljak time veceras negdje?
<Mmike> Ne, kisa ce.
<Mmike> Sutra bolje?
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> I tak. Zena vise nece -mini mobitel. 
<Mmike> Sad bi S5.
<Mmike> root@gavun:~# uname -a
<Mmike> Linux gavun 3.2.34-30 #17 SMP Mon Apr 13 15:53:45 UTC 2015 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<jelly> uh, zasto imaju tak stari 3.2
<jelly> zadnji je... 3.2.71 cca
<Mmike> eh, sad
<Mmike> al' taj arm
<Mmike> pa to je sporo za poludit
<jelly> a koji je SoC?  Oni od allwinnera 1-2core su cca kao P3 "brzi"
<Mmike> https://www.scaleway.com/
<jelly> veci problem je bw za memoriju nego cpu
<jelly> Mmike: a koji je SoC unutra?
<Mmike> neki spori :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> apt-get jos traje
<Mmike> vidim u topu da 'copy' uzima 100% cpua
<Mmike> to nisam nikad prije vidio :)
<Mmike> mirrori su im neupotrebljivo spori :(
<Mmike> jelly: veli: Processor	: Marvell PJ4Bv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)
<Mmike> to te zanimalo?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> turnit cu si sekundarni DNS gore
<Mmike> i mozda kopiju mejl servera
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<Mmike> koriste xndb 
<Mmike> dosta sporo na tim armovima
<dodobas> Mmike: to od Hetznera? ono ili nest drugo?
<Mmike> dodobas: ne, ovo je neki scaleway.com
<Mmike> zgodno je jer imaju juju provider
<Mmike> al' nisam znao da je taj arm tak ocajno spor
<dodobas> juju mambo jambo
<SilverSpace> danas opet hokey
<ivoks> Vaša Visio Pro za Office 365 je istekla 
<ivoks> fala k.
<ivoks> sad ce valjda prestati slat mailove
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebemti internete
<ivoks> kakvo je vrijeme u zagrebu?
<SilverSpace> vruce
<SilverSpace> suncano 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne lazi :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pljusak.com
<obrut> tu kod mene na poslu pici sunce i vruce je
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Murter, Croatia | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 54%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 10 mins, 56 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 90°F / 32°C; Low of 70°F / 21°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of (1 more message)
<ivoks> .weather zagreb
<datase> ivoks: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 57%; Pressure: 29.95in / 101.4kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 12 mins, 2 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Saturday: Thunderstorm; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of (1 more message)
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> sucks to be you
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko ja citam, vadjenje kostica ima vise smisla od guljenja koze 
<Mmike> ne opravdavaj svoju ljenost :)
<Mmike> treba gulit kozu s paprika za dobar ajvar :)
<BotaniCar> Lijenost smljenost, dam ti teglicuajvara i jedan dan vremena, usudi se reci da je bio los ili da te bolio zeludac, neces ni znati da nisu guljene
<BotaniCar> Fino, slozio sam si netflow kolektor i jedan sender, radi, sad "samo" to puknut po svuda :) Idem se pocastit' kavom pa mozda i dokumentaciju napisem :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, daj!
<Mmike> bilo mi neugodno zicat :D
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi isao na postu?
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/2 <- ARM je fakat spor spor spor (ovo je povray benchmark)
<Mmike> ivoks: ma jok
<Mmike> ivoks: vish, moram vidjet
<Mmike> dal' su mi opce uzeli paru amazonovci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a meni bilo neugodno nudit' :) 
<ivoks> zasto vrtis povray na armu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj lazem vruce je 
<dodobas> ivoks: a zato sto je za Mmike povray 'THE ONLY' cpu benchmark... a svi znamo da je CPU najbitniji 
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, nije the only al je zgodan za usporedit kol'ko je koji proc los
<Mmike> kaj brijes da ce amavis bolje radi na ARMovima od povraya? :)
 * Mmike zamislja dodobasa kak gleda u zrak i govori 'Ma Maaaaaaajk' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ovisi sto software radi, jel...
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/procesor-amd-athlon-ii-x4-600e-2.2ghz-racun-jamstvo-oglas-16356727
<dodobas> arm arch ima drugaciji set instukcija
<Mmike> primjetite kako je ovaj proc 'otkljucan na sve mreze'
<ivoks> bas to sto ti dodobas kaze
<Mmike> dodobas: sad cemo metnit gore iredamail pa cemo vidjet kak se nosi
<dodobas> a povray je highly optimized, assembler'
<dodobas> kod za neke cpu-e
<Mmike> nije, povray je plain C
<Mmike> nema nist asma unutra
<ivoks> arm nema multimedijske instrukcije
<Mmike> povray ne koristi multimedijske instrukcije
<ivoks> odnosno, nema koliko x86 ima
<dodobas> svejedno... c ili nesto drugo ... to sto kompajler proizvede
<Mmike> da, da, stoji sve
<dodobas> ce se morati emulirati 
<Mmike> al' je i dalje ARM ubitacno spor
<ivoks> pa nije bas ubitacno spor
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet je'l moze izdrzat mail za 50ak usera
<ivoks> nije primjenjiv za povray
<ivoks> mislis da nece?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sjeti se kako ruteri uglavnom koriste armove
<ivoks> a ne x86
<ivoks> mogao sam ici raditi za jednu arm firmu
<ivoks> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pJMeYMFuEMc/VVHme9nn48I/AAAAAAAACak/7hRJS4RohPg/s1600/Sljeme.png
<ivoks> pfff
<SilverSpace> Banke ne pristaju na konverziju Å¡vicarca 
<SilverSpace> to sam pretpostavio 
<Mmike> ivoks: pa nisam bas siguran
<SilverSpace> vlad ih moze potegnuti za jaja m
<Mmike> zato vemo probat
<Mmike> cemo probat
<Mmike> mislim, dpkg traje stoljece
<ivoks> onda ima los disk i/o
<ivoks> i arm je jako sirok pojam
<ivoks> koji arm je to?
<ivoks> v6? v7? v8?
<ivoks> v6 ne bi opce smatrao procesorom :)
<ivoks> idem doma... rucak spremiti
<Mmike> <Mmike> jelly: veli: Processor : Marvell PJ4Bv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l
<Mmike> ivoks: ^^
<Mmike> ima dobar i/o
<Mmike> mislim, bed je sto ovi koriste xnbd
<Mmike> koji ubije jednu jezgru
<Mmike> al' dobro, sacmo vidjet kak ce mail sa amavisima i svim inim sranjima podnjet :)
<dodobas> Mmike: I/O ... sto smo pricali neki dan ... ulaz/izlaz to je bitno, a ne brain speed
<Mmike> jucer, jucer
<Mmike> io je dobar
<Mmike> fio na 16 random readwrite threadova da 50 mb/sec
<Mmike> doduse, na jednom sekvencijalnom citanu da jedva 100 :D
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> amazon uzeo paru
<Mmike> pise da je doslo
<Mmike> al' nije doslo
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> pa kak kontaktirat amazon 
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> jebo ih amazon
<jelly> kaj je xnbd, nbd sa zakrpama?
<jelly> (da https://bitbucket.org/hirofuchi/xnbd/wiki/Home)
<hrvojem> Mmike: imas na orders tamo package feedback, pa mozes ostavit da paket nije dostavljen
<Mmike> hrvojem: thnx
<Mmike> eto, jesam
<Mmike> sacmo vidjet :)
<hrvojem> iako bi trebao moci i dostavljaca kontaktirat, mislim da ostave neki broj za tracking ili nest (obicno UPS) pa tamo cimaj isto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti vratili paket nazad?
<Mmike> hrvojem: poslali su preko neke 'asendia' firme
<Mmike> nemam tracking number njihov
<Mmike> imam samo orderno amazonov
<Mmike> pisao sam toj asendiji
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> idem danas popodne u svoju postu pa cemo isto vidjet sta krastavac breskvica
<jelly> jabuka?
<SilverSpace> sindikat biciklista petak 11. rujna 2015. u 18h ispred sjedišta MUP-a u Ulici grada Vukovara 33 i u 19h na Zrinjevcu
<SilverSpace> mogli bi se i mi pridruziti 
<obrut> SilverSpace: koja je tema ? :)
<obrut> ove akcije kaznjavanja ili ?
<Mmike> di mogu nac kad sam odspojio laptop s baterije?
<SilverSpace> obrut: da murija
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ZygW7k
<SilverSpace> lol
<vileni> BotaniCar: koji netflow kolektor?
<BotaniCar> vileni: nfsen ( http://nfsen.sourceforge.net/ ) uparen s softflowd ( https://code.google.com/p/softflowd/ )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj netflow ima sharenije grafice od munina ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj url
<BotaniCar> Mmike: morao bi ti dati i usr/pwd :) 
<Mmike> i di je tu problem?
<BotaniCar> cek da nadjem neki na gugl pikcrzima :)
<BotaniCar> vidze ovo ( ja sam nasrotao 13 boja, oni su skromni ) :) http://nfsen.sourceforge.net/overview.png
<sillyslux> Hrvatski Tourism4me s 15.000 eura u džepu odlazi u francuski akcelerator 33entrepreneurs
<sillyslux> pa mene ono zanima uz koju cijenu dolazi ta "akceleracija"
<sillyslux> odo pogledat bar faq http://www.33entrepreneurs.fr/faq.php kad ono 404
<vileni> BotaniCar: to i ja imam, nekidan sam doduse otkrio softflowd
<vileni> prije sam koristio export sa mikrotika
<BotaniCar> ja nemam mikrotike, skupljam statistike linux servera. AFAIK je skupljanje podataka s microtika trivijalno
<vileni> da, dodas ga kao source i na mikrotiku namjestis kamo salje
<jelly> marketingase treba pobit
<jelly> IBM® Spectrum Protect™, formerly Tivoli® Storage Manager
<jelly> Veritas Cluster isto vise nije Veritas Cluster, niti nije Symantec Storage Foundation HA, nego je sad Veritas™ InfoScale™ 7.0
<vileni> zanimljivo je koliko malo resursa trosi netflow, cak i sa 300+ Mbit prometa
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak skupljas sa linux masina flow?
<vileni> softflowd, pise gore :)
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> jelly: u debianovom je repozitoriju pa je potrebna konfiguracija minimalna, kazes mu gdje da salje statistike ( IP ) i na koji port , gotovo. Eventualno mozes dodati jos koji parametar ako zelis pred-filtriranje napraviti prije nego posaljes 
<BotaniCar> Na centosu je , ocekivano, bilo drkanje postaviti sve, ali ide
 * BotaniCar jedva ceka da mu se skupi neki statisticki relevantan uzorak podataka,pa da pocne mudrovati nad njima :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, cek, Tivoli kao brend vise ne postoji ? Mozda i  bolje, ja se najezim kad cujem da (nesto) tivoli (nesto drugo)
<jelly> ne brini, cijena nece ici dole
<BotaniCar> Ionako si nisam nikad to mogao priustiti, uvijek sam krpao tudje :) 
<jelly> Tivoli postoji, samo su rebrendali hrpu storage-related proizvoda
<Mmike> "I am very sorry but because Amazon parcels are sent on an international mail service, we are unable to track your order. "
<Mmike> "We are flying  direct to your destination from here, which means that the final mile delivery will happen via your local postal authorities. "
<jelly> eto, HP ce te dokacit ovako ili onako
<jelly> BotaniCar: trik je u tome da budes globalna megakorporacija, i onda dobijes besramne popuste
<jelly> tipa 83% na list price
<BotaniCar> :) Istinitije rijeci nisu nikad recene :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: a jesi probao nfsight staviti? meni nikako ne uspijeva
<BotaniCar> vileni: nisam. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: onda kad citam list price na HP i Dell servere u mrezi, pitam se koja bi budala to kupovala po toj cijeni
<BotaniCar> vileni: ruzan je pun kurac :) 
<obrut> nego, jel ide tko na europski pg con ?
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da njihovi marketmeni imaju princip rada kao nasi drzavni uposlenici :) malo zakompliciras, generiras si nusznost :) 
<jelly> onda se pitas kolike su njihove stvarne marze
<BotaniCar> To se pitam i kad kupujem traperice :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: ruzan ali free :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: dzaba mu sloboda ako je grdi :) Gle mene, i dok sam bio slobodan nisam bio popularan jer sam ruzan :D
<BotaniCar> http://mashable.com/2015/09/02/parent-text-shortcut-no # sad sam se sjetio zakaj ne idem cesce na mashable :) 
 * Mmike instalirao google translate na mobitel
<Mmike> preodlicno
<Mmike> pricam na hrvatskom
<Mmike> ovaj prica nazad na portugalskom
<BotaniCar> cek *prica* ?! P'kak ??
<jelly> valjda ima automatski ko da si kliknuo na onaj speaker gumb
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel prica tvojim glasom ili zvucis kao Microsoft Sam ? :) 
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vise k'o microsoft samica
<BotaniCar> SARMICA ! Jebes mi sve, za vikend radim sarmu, makar zelje substituirao listovima kukuruzovine ! :) 
<jelly> ono kad migriras 3TB server prek mreze a ne smijes zapuniti bw
<jelly> 1.09e+03GB 23:22:57 [3.06MB/s] [==========================================>                                                                              ] 36% ETA 40:40:55
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak si kvotu na bendvit' slozio ? 
<jelly> pv ima opciju
<BotaniCar> kul
<Mmike> pv?
<vileni> pipeviewer?
<Mmike> jelly: koja opcija ?
<jelly> Mmike: razvidna je iz rtfm... stoga, rtfm
<Mmike> pa citam
<Mmike> i nema
<Mmike> ima samo za display
<Mmike> osh counter osh ovo osh ono
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> -L
<Mmike> treba skrolat do kraja :D
<jelly> vec imam u bufferu za pasteati, al samo zbog tebe ne smijem pasteat
<Mmike> jelly: jesi pajpo kroz pigz? :)
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> trebo si :)
<jelly> nisam
<Mmike> uvijek treba pajpat kroz pigz
<jelly> ne treba
<Mmike> nikako se ne slazem, treba uvijek
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha :)
<jelly> pogotovo ne treba kad source ima 1 core
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ok, tad mozda fakat ne treba :D
<BotaniCar> Stroj s jednim korom ne postoji danas :) 
<Mmike> kaki ti je to server s jednom korom
<dodobas> 'Ma Maaaaaaaaajk!' 
<dodobas> :P
<jelly> ili ak su gore vec arhive i video
<jelly> Mmike: athlon xp!
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako su vec kompresirani materijali nit dobijas, nit gubis, ne ? 
<jelly> iz... '99?
<Mmike> ja sam si narucio Athlon X4 600e
<Mmike> 4 jezgre, TDP 45W a duplo brzi od ovog althona koji imam doma
<Mmike> povray tested
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/svemirska-luka-udbina-nadomak-koncesije-301132 # jos malo pa smo svemirci !!
<jelly> BotaniCar: to bi bilo tako teoretski kad ne bi imao 16 godina stari cpu
<jelly> nego recimo samo 10 godina stari
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> bas razmisljam kak imas bolji CPU u tabletu :)
<jelly> i mobitelu vjerojatno
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> po single-core integer op su vjerojatno tu negdje, al ova nova djubrad ima simd i 3d karticu
<jelly> i po gigahercima su tu negdje ;-)
<Mmike> and we all know that matters!
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Danas me ruke skoro opce ne peku!
<BotaniCar> A, ako si ih cohao tom rukom, jaja ? 
<jelly> SilverSpace: https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/1509728_971311936249063_4609896432331021451_n.jpg?oh=31725598a1ed6f92b41194416762b3dc&oe=56748B3D
<BotaniCar> "* jelly always imagined superblocks to have the House of El family emblem" # to je to :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7imqO-OBVk
<datase> YouTube: Seether - Careless Whisper - 0:04:57 - 13997147 views - 58835 likes / 1826 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Oh
<BotaniCar> https://kapitalac.wordpress.com/2015/09/03/kroz-solidarnu-naknadu-vlada-muze-gradane/
<ivoks> samo u hrvatskoj definicija siromastva ukljucje vlastitu nekretninu
<ivoks> a tko sve ima status invalida u hrvatskoj... to je strasno
<ivoks> tocno ispod mog balkonu su dva parkirna mjesta za invalide
<BotaniCar> ja gledam i ne vjerujem, posebno me naljutilo 0,02 > 0,03 i matematicki dokaz da su si tu marginu napravili samo zato da im ostane
<ivoks> svakakvi se auti tamo parkiraju, od mercedes kupea do dacia kanti
<jelly> ivoks: tako hrpa ljudi ovdje razmislja, nemaju para, mala placa, a naslijedio stan od bake
<ivoks> i svi imaju naljepnicu da su invalidi
<ivoks> a svi izlaze iz auta bez ikakvih problema, auti nisu prilagodjeni za invalide i svi uredno puse i idu na kavu
<ivoks> jelly: znam
<jelly> ivoks: ma ok, mozda 20% tih stvarno ima problem koji se ne vidi na prvi pogled
<ivoks> samo hrvatskoj ce ljudi kukati kako su tako siromasni da vise nemaju novaca biti dva tjedna na moru u svjoj bespravno sagradjenoj trokatnoj vikendici na prvicu
<jelly> kolega tu ima strganu kicmu, 2-3 kraljeska, ali ok hoda i doima se normalno
<ivoks> jelly: slazem se da ima takvih, medjutim rekao bi da je to manjina
<ivoks> po meni na parkirno mjesto za invalide moze stati samo auto prilagodjen za invalide
<jelly> al ne moze sjediti vise od 3 sata i sto je efektivno invalid ako prestane ici na bazen dvaput tjedno...
<ivoks> ako imas normalan auto u koji normalno ulazis i izlazis, ne treba ti posebno mjesto
<jelly> ili ak ima MS, opet ne vidis a njemu je svaki korak bolan
<ivoks> jer... onda i slabovidni mogu reci da imaju invaliditet
<ivoks> jelly: sve ok, ali to trebaju biti posebna vozila
<ivoks> vozila koja nece isticati plavu markicu samo kada treba parking
<ivoks> vec koja ce biti oznacena
<ivoks> pa ces takvim moci dati pravo prvenstva i u voznji
<ivoks> pa da vidimo koliko ce mercedes kupea imati na sebi plavu naljepnicu
<BotaniCar> Ja mislim da bi nas prometna policija koja strogo naplacuje sve sto se moze i mora, sama izvukla iz krize, unistili bi vanjski dug drzave za tri mjeseca :) 
<ivoks> a ovaj tekst necu niti citati
<ivoks> ne treba mi jos jedan tekst koji ce mi objasnjavati kako ovi nemaju pojma sto rade
<BotaniCar> Upravo suprotno, matematicki dokazuje da tocno znaju sto rade. 
<BotaniCar> Zato je odvratno
<jelly> ivoks: a ne, ovaj kaze da imaju pojma i namjerno muljaju...
<ivoks> tko god misli da ovi namjerno muljaju... ozbiljno precijenjuje njihove sposobnosti
<BotaniCar> baci ipak oko na clanak, ne moze biti slucajno, ni-ikako 
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ne moras bit da nemres hodat da bi bio invalid
<Mmike> mozda covjek ima umjetnu nogu
<Mmike> ili kajjaznam kaj
<Mmike> a'l svejedno, da... ak mosh hodat kaj ce ti invalidnost za auto
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobar la line
<ivoks> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g2034462-d2533942-r305883536-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html#photos
<SilverSpace> joj razvalio se sad na netjakove opaske 
<SilverSpace> bio je sa sestrom u skoli i sreli fratra koji je vjeroucitelj u skoli i pita ga Franko jel on samuraj 
<jelly> SilverSpace: trebao je rec da je
<BotoSmot1> LOL ! 
<BotoSmot1> Mmike: moj shef je imao nekaj djecjeparalizasto, mogao se kretati s stakama, no imao je u nogama snage/koordinacije da polozi vozacki. Ne mislis da bi bilo malo nemilosrdno da mora prestakariti cijeli .. parking arena centra. 
<BotoSmot1> Velim, mogao je stakariti i stiskati pedale : ) 
<Mmike> ma e, naravno
<BotoSmot1> kuis, di je crta ? 
<Mmike> al' ja u zgradi imam lika kaj je invalid, isto
<Mmike> PTSP ima
<Mmike> i ono, invalid je 
<Mmike> i ima pravo na invalidsku karticu
<Mmike> i parkira auto na invalidskom mjestu
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> kaj to njemu treba?
<Mmike> ovaj drugi nema oko
<Mmike> i isto je invalid
<Mmike> i isto ima karticu
<BotoSmot1> Ahh, ti bi ogranicio konkretno parkirna mjesta samo na podgrupu invalida koji imaju poteskoca u kretanju ?
<Mmike> taj opce nebi smio auto vozit bez jednog oka
<Mmike> pa kaj ima smisla ovo?
<Mmike> ili, gle kelija
<Mmike> mama mu je invalid bila
<Mmike> auto je glasio na nju
<Mmike> a on se parkirao di oce
<BotoSmot1> Mene , recmo, vise jebe kaj je shefov auto s tom naljepnicom mogla voziti i njegova supruga. 
<BotoSmot1> Dok nije vozila njega, jel' 
<Mmike> naravno
<BotoSmot1> I, da Kelly .. 
<BotoSmot1> Anywho,anyhow, svima kazne, treba BDP dic i malo rascistit' ceste ujutro. Pa da onda vidim koliko mi auto trosi u gradskoj :D
<obrut> cek, ne kontam onaj gore clanak, sto znaci da ce vaucer za mjesecnu naknadu biti 200 kuna ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: poslje skole je zabavljao ljude u zoo maksimir
<BotoSmoto> obrut: t znaci da cemo ti i ja statistickoj sirotinji s audijima placati 200kn struje, kroz dodatni namet
<SilverSpace> veli sestra da su ljudi odvalili od smijeha
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat tekmu 
<SilverSpace> nogomeeeeet
<SilverSpace> uciteljici je reko da ce pokrenut peticiju protiv tjelesnog u skoli 
<SilverSpace> a bec je jednom i digao bunu u razredu 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<BotoSmoto> Zakaj peticiju ? Uvijek mora biti golman ?:D
<SilverSpace> BotoSmoto: ne voli tjelesni 
<SilverSpace> ni nogomet
<SilverSpace> sve petice osim tjelesnog je imao 
<BotoSmoto> Kad nemaju katane na tjelesnom ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat jos malo kad naraste bude problem 
<SilverSpace> odohhhhh
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<obrut> BotoSmoto: znaci ta "sirotinja" ce svaki mjesec dobivat 200 kuna popusta za struju ?
<BotoSmoto> Ako ja ne citam krivo.
<obrut> pa to se i ja pitam
<obrut> a pitam se zato sto, ja koji nisam sirotinja, imam ok primanja i mogu trosit struje koliko god hocu, imam mjesecni racun ispod 200 kuna pa ono... ako sam ja osvijesten i pazim da mi ne gori svjetlo kad ne treba i nemam upaljenu telku kad ju nitko ne gleda mogu trositi malo struje, mislim da bih mogao i manje da nemam para
<obrut> odnosno, malo mi je bedasto da placam struju onima koji ju trose vise od mene
<jelly> obrut: ti si mozda pazio di si kupio stan i dal, recimo, imas izolaciju ispod fasade.  Ili bar fasadu
<obrut> ja sam pozvao zeninog rodjaka koji je gradjevinac da mi pogleda i kaze jel su ti zidovi cemu, reko je da je pa eto, ja kupio stan :)
<obrut> a brijem da ce mi sljedece gnijezdo biti neki niskoenergetski kucerak
<jelly> kuca mojih roditelja nema neku termo izolaciju jer to na moru "ne treba"... zato se preko ljeta placa struja za klimu, a zidovi nocu fino isijavaju toplinu unutra
<ipozgaj> yo
<BotoSmot1> yOlO !
<jelly> Mmike: imate svoj DNS?  Volite mongodb?  Ovo je idealno rjesenje za vas!!  https://github.com/guillaumerose/bind-mongodb
<dodobas> :)
<obrut> kako izgubiti dns postavke ? :)
<obrut> upravo sam susnuo cijeli noodle soup u wc, gadan je, uff
<obrut> sta jesti sunce mu kalajsano
<dodobas> datulje :)
<obrut> eh, nemam ih :) pogotovo ne u potrebnim kolicinama :)
<jelly> hren!
<jelly> zvijezdin hren mi vise nije dovoljno ljut, "ostar 69% hrena" my ass
<ipozgaj> jedan od rijetkih condimenta koje ne volim :)
<jelly> morat cu opet nositi tabasco na posal, izgleda da sam u fazi kad mi pase ljuto
<dodobas> 'condiment' ipozgaj ... we call it 'spice' :)
<ipozgaj> lol
 * jelly calls it salata
<ipozgaj> jelly: jesi probao Tapatio?
<ipozgaj> 100x bolje od tabasca
<ipozgaj> meni je tabasco prekisel
<jelly> ipozgaj: nisam to vidio ovdje
<ipozgaj> amazon shipa :)
<ipozgaj> skoro isto kao tabasco, malo gusce i bez kiseline
<jelly> amazon je djubre, mozda
<ipozgaj> to i Cholula su najpopularniji umaci tu u kaliforniji
<jelly> hmm
<ipozgaj> i ono Thai smece sto ima okus kao ajvar
<ipozgaj> Sriracha
<dodobas> nabavio sam 'pomegranate vinegar' ... fora okus
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-04
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> Mmike: jedan od linkova o kojima sam pricao ... http://coding-geek.com/how-databases-work/
<obrut> dodobas: jel ides na pgcon ovaj europski ?
<dodobas> obrut: kad gdje? ocito je da ne znam o cemu pricas :)
<Mmike> dodobas: oho!
<Mmike> dodobas: ovo se cini odlicnim, procitam cim uhvatim rupu neku!
<dodobas> Mmike: 1/3 super ... ostalo meh
<dodobas> jel
<Mmike> lol :D
<obrut> dodobas: Bec, krajem sljedeceg mjeseca... http://2015.pgconf.eu/
<obrut> ja razmisljam da odem bez obzira da li ce me firma poslat pa se raspitujem hoce li biti jos koga poznatog :P
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogo bi se ja uguzit tamo
<Mmike> dvojim da ce me firma htjet slat, al isto k'o ti, obrut 
<dodobas> obrut: ne mogu nac neki presentations list
<obrut> dodobas: jos nisu objavili :P
<obrut> sto im nije bas neka sreca :P
<obrut> Bec nije daleko, da se naci sasma ok smjestaj, a i cijena konfe nije nesto pretjerana
<obrut> "Student €60   Requires a valid student ID", jos imam x-icu, nema sanse da znaju jel jos vrijedi :)
<obrut> bwahaha :) al nisam bas toliki balkanac :)
<dodobas> obrut: a da, samo ako su teme standardne, onda mi nije zanimljivo
<Mmike> 'the anatomy of the index' :)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> sudo lxc-ls --fancy
<Mmike> NAME                      STATE    IPV4  IPV6  GROUPS  AUTOSTART  
<Mmike> ----------------------------------------------------------------
<Mmike> juju-trusty-lxc-template  STOPPED  -     -     -       NO         
<Mmike> mario1                    STOPPED  -     -     -       NO         
<Mmike> prkno                     STOPPED  -     -     -       NO         
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> 
<Mmike> ono kad ostanes bez ideja
<Mmike> za nazivlje
<jelly> kontenjer03
<Mmike> pimpek!
<jelly> izbjegavam jer nikad ne znam hoce li se nekome pokazivat demo/test
<Mmike> di da idem kupit novcanik?
<Mmike> na placu u spanskom nemaju novcanika
<Mmike> na utrinskom placu isto nemaju
<Mmike> ne bih htio dati vise od 50-100 kuna za novcanik
<Mmike> dodobas: ovaj prvi dio je odlican
<dodobas> Mmike: kad nemas ideja 'pwgen' :)
<Mmike> ili uuid -v4 :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nemoj sad pretjerivat :)
<Mmike> iako, da, pwgen -sy 100 1 
<Mmike> O@!<X8`qxM;E$U=|`ibWk}sXo2ryLNTN[dLY:U?lk=6A[J5$I*
<dodobas> ma default ... 8znakova :)
<Mmike> uganiezi
<Mmike> zeitohli
<Mmike> to? :)
<dodobas> e... to
<dodobas> bolje nego mario1 :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> monca
<jelly> 2.03e+03GB 43:34:53 [16.9MB/s] [================================================================================>                                        ] 67% ETA 20:37:06
<jelly> ima li jos puno papastrumpfe
<jelly> sram me, objasnjavam studentu kak da parsa json sa regexpima
<obrut> a json library ? :)
<dodobas> jelly: zasto bi itko isao parsati json s regexpima ... 
<BotaniCar> Jer moze ! 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> pas kosti
<ivoks> daj vise dostavi te lazanje!
<ivoks> kaj im sat vremena treba
<ivoks> gori su neg ovi na moru
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> glupi google docsi
<obrut> mnogo bi mi dobro doslo kad bi libc podrzavao da /etc/hosts moze includeati fajlove :P
<Mmike> kak da napravim 'paste special', bez formatiranja?
<obrut> dodobas: to se ja isto pitam iako sam bas sinoc skoro to sam napravio :) onda sam se zapitao zasto uopce radim s jsonom kad ne moram :P
<BotaniCar> Osjecam zajednicku ljubav ovog kolektiva prema jsonu :D
<Mmike> obrut: MNOGO dobro
<Mmike> obrut: ja pokusavam s dyndnsom, al' nit to nije najsretnije
<Mmike> ne znam kako bih rekao 'ako ti ovaj DNS nije to rizolvo, pitaj ovaj drugi'
<vileni> jel to malo carnetu pala mreza
<BotaniCar> Vele da se vec i povratila 
<vileni> je, posto sam tu :)
<ivoks> cekas te lazanje sat vremena
<ivoks> i onda... nestanu za 3min
<ivoks> tako mala porcija, uzas
<obrut> velicina porcije je relativna stvar :)
<obrut> i brzina jedenja :)
<Mmike> hrana se ne narucuje
<Mmike> nahranu se ide
 * Mmike sjedi u mlinarici i ceka biftek :)
<ivoks> hrana se kuha
 * drj_cro jos samo ceka nekog vegana sa hrana se bere :)
<obrut> :) bas sam mislio iz zajebancije napisat :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ajde neka mi netko objasni
<jelly> dodobas: zato sto ima windowse i ps1 pri ruci i onaj... "find" koji nije grep
<ivoks> svi po netu pljuju europu jer se dijete utopilo
<ivoks> cak ima i bisera koji zazivaju ruse da rijese problem u siriji
<ivoks> koliki je taj mindfuck, to je nevjerojatno
<ivoks> od svih drzava/institucija, europa je jedina koja prima te ljude
<ivoks> jedina koja ih aktivno spasava
<ivoks> u isto vrijeme rusi bombardiraju kuce tih istih ljudi
<ivoks> zasto svi napadaju eu?
<ivoks> zato sto je rekla 'ne mozemo primiti sve, primiti cemo X?'
<ivoks> sto je rekla rusija? sad? arapski svijet?
<ivoks> jel mi moze netko objasniti?
<dodobas> jelly: ma e, ne znam sto mu je trebalo, ali ima i online json parsera... 
<dodobas> bilo sto na windowsima ... PITA
<jelly> Jira remote API daje .json kao rezultat, a kolega hoce automatizirati preko SC Orchestratora (windowsi)
<drj_cro> treba ih sve u avion i za ameriku - tak i tak su oni to i zakuhali
<ivoks> mislis
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> po cemu su to oni zakuhali? ili bilo tko drugi
<dodobas> jelly: i u cemo kvalificira taj regexp
<drj_cro> dosli tamo sirit demokratiju
<drj_cro> sto je falilo libijcima? ili iracanima?
<ivoks> nisu dosli u siriju
<ivoks> u biti, jedino u siriju nisu dosli
<ivoks> jer da jesu, opet bi ih svi napali 'koji se kurac mijesate'
<ivoks> eto, nisu se mijesali
<ivoks> i sta sad
<ivoks> sad se rusi mijesaju
<ivoks> i evo ti na
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pravo receno, dio europe je kriv. Srbi su, smijesno za reci, zakuhali arapsko proljece. Nemojmo to zaboraviti. Uopce me ne cudi da Orban dize zid tamo. 
<drj_cro> aj bas kad dodes na pifo do gorice pa pozovem i frenda iracanina da ti kaze koju kak je to tamo bilo za sadama i kak je sad
<ivoks> kak su srbi zakuhali arapsko proljece?
<ivoks> drj_cro: pricamo o siriji
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel ima tko frisko popatchan centos 7 i koristi firewalld ? Menije zadnje patchanje ( koje nije trebalo dirati firewall ) pobrisalo sve firewall rulove
<ivoks> mislim, da se razumijemo, ovo su sve posljedice kolonizacijskog dobra
<ivoks> doba
<ivoks> da su ostale kolonije, jos bi nekako zivjeli
<ivoks> ovako ih se podijelilo besmislenim granicama
<ivoks> i eto ti sad na
<drj_cro> pricamo o cjeloj arabiji
<ivoks> europa je kriva sto ih nije i dalje drzala pod cizmom
<jelly> BotaniCar: srbi su krivi sto izbjeglice postoje i sto izbjeguju preko njihove zemlje, i sto nemaju resursa za pomoci im?
<SilverSpace> za sve kriva Merkelica
<ivoks> ne, on kaze da su zakuhali arapsko proljece
<ivoks> pa me zanima ta teza
<ivoks> evo, opet...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dosta s tim pausalnim prepisivanjem
<ivoks> jasno reci zasto je kriva?
<ivoks> mene zanima, zasto svi krive europu
<drj_cro> ja uopce ne krivim eu, dapace najvise im je i pomogla
<SilverSpace> htjela jeftinu radnu snagu i sad nek ih primi
<ivoks> koja jedina pokusava pomoci (s rezervom, slazem se, ali svi drugi bezrezervno odbijaju pomoci)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jedno od glavnih kuhala arapskog proljeca je bio srpski pokret Otpor. To im nije jedino nedjelo
<drj_cro> ak se ne varam negdje sam procitao da je njemacka vec primila 250k njih i da ce ih jos 600k
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja pricam o uzroku, izbjeglice su poslijedica
<jelly> ivoks: ajmo krivit i amere sto su 60-70tih pustili Iran da ortodoksni vjernici preuzmu kontrolu!  
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to uopce nije njemacka agenda
<ivoks> jelly: pa bas to... na to se svodi
<ivoks> kriv si ako se petljas
<ivoks> kriv si ako se ne petljas
<ivoks> pa ajmo dosta s tim
<jelly> ivoks: i ruse sto su krenuli u Afganistan pa su Ameri jadni morali pomagati talibane...
<ivoks> i ajmo priznati da su to sve divljacke zemlje, ukljucujuci kuvajt, saudijsku arabiju itd
<jelly> i izrael sto se nije dao zajebavat...
<dodobas> PETICIJA: promjenit topik ... cryptovalute, narodnjaci i politika ZABRANJENI
<BotaniCar> dodobas: zasto ? ako se ti neces baviti politikom, politika tobom hoce :) 
<ivoks> kuvajt i saudijska arabija nisu ni potpisale UNovu konvenciju o izbjeglicama
<ivoks> za njih 'izbjeglice' ne postoje
<ivoks> to su sve ilegalni imigranti
<ivoks> (za njih)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ne ti ces se 'bavit'
<jelly> ivoks: naravno da ne postoje, oni su i krenuli raditi zid na jugu iraka
<ivoks> pa eto
<ivoks> dakle, jel rijec o divljacima?
<ivoks> je
<jelly> divljacima s obje strane zida
<ivoks> kao sto je i europa bila divlja prije 600 godina
<jelly> ja bi krivio evropu sto nije 2003 pomogla Bushu da zgazi Irak i uvede red kak spada
<ivoks> pa to sve treba nagazit
<ivoks> samo probleme stvaraju
<jelly> pa bi mozda sada tamo bila jedna stabilna zemlja.
<ivoks> sad je prekasno
<jelly> i ne bi se libija ni egipat ni sirija usudili bunit
<ivoks> rusija se digla
<ivoks> kina se dize
<ivoks> i sad cemo opet djecje bolesti globalne politike ispocetka preboljevati
<jelly> rusima sad sasvim odgovara da izbjeglice rade problem europi
<ivoks> pa rusi to i poticu
<ivoks> koliko traje rat u siriji?
<ivoks> godinu-dvije?
<ivoks> tri?
<ivoks> nije bilo izbjeglica
<ivoks> i sad, otkako su rusi poslali svoju vojsku, evo ih
<ivoks> odjednom
<ivoks> u milijunima
<ivoks> ljudi bjeze
<jelly> bilo je, samo nisu dosli u tolikom broju
<SilverSpace> kakve jebene izbjeglice
<SilverSpace> 80% muskih
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> pun im je kufer
<jelly> SilverSpace: oni su se usudili pobjec, ak si zena i izbjeglica silovat ce te 10 puta dok dodjes do evrope
<ivoks> ono...
<ivoks> fakat mi je pun kufer
<ivoks> ne dozvoljavam da se napadju europske zemlje, to su jedine zemlje koje su ponudile pomoc
<jelly> sad je stanje takvo kakvo je.  Sta dalje?
<ivoks> nagazit ruse i kineze
<BotaniCar> Sta dalje ? Udomiti zene i nejac, a ove muskarce ( kojih je 80% ) poslati da si doma naprave reda. 
<ivoks> i dalje siriti demokraciju :)
<BotaniCar> Ima ih toliko da su mogli do sad organizirati "vojsku mira" 
<jelly> BotaniCar: moras ih educirati i dati im resurse da to odrade.
<BotaniCar> jelly: u stvari ne moram. 
<ivoks> fora je u tome sto do prije 60 godina nisu nikad ni imali drzavu
<ivoks> kak ce se oni sad organizirati
<ivoks> sve te zemlje su izmisljene
<jelly> pa jesu, i sta sad
<ivoks> oni se nece organizirati
<ivoks> isto kao sto mi i dalje pljackamo svoju drzavu
<ivoks> jer mislimo da je macehinska
<ivoks> tako i oni
<ivoks> nije to njihova drzava, zasto bi ginuo za to
<SilverSpace> kak da se plemena organiziraju? 
<SilverSpace> ne može
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pleme vec je organizacija :) 
<SilverSpace> to ce uvijek biti rat
<jelly> SilverSpace: i uvijek ces imati izbjeglice, onda
<ivoks> treba to kolonizirati
<SilverSpace> jelly: neces 
<ivoks> i postepeno prepustati im upravljanje
<ivoks> 'vidis, ovako se gradi pravna drzava'
<ivoks> nakon 25 godina das mu da proba sam
<SilverSpace> porobit kao sto su englezi indiju 
<jelly> ivoks: i onda dodju ameri i zruse gadafija jer im ne odgovara da on napravi paralelnu burzu nafte na euru
<ivoks> kak hrvati kad pricaju engleski...
<ivoks> stalno govore 'basically' i 'so' i 'actually'
<ivoks> ovaj actually je najcesci kod kineza i koreanaca
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4jxhKCG-OA
<datase> YouTube: Behind the Wheel of Croatia's 1,000HP Electric Supercar - 0:01:55 - 150 views - 10 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> ustvari, ja i na hrvatskom trosim postapalice ko blesav u govoru pa ustvari tu nema nikakve razlike, ustvari
<BotaniCar> Znaci, stvarno nema veze 
<SilverSpace> gladan sam
<ivoks> http://en.khl.ru/standings/
<ivoks> da mi je netko pricao, ne bi vjerovao...
<ivoks> ali evo...
<ivoks> br. 1
<SilverSpace> bas je sad pocela repriza jucerasnjeg hokeja na sk1
<ivoks> drugi u ligi nakon 5 utakmica
<ivoks> prosle godine su nakon 5 utakmica imali 2 boda, a ne bili 2. :)
<SilverSpace> sad cemo vidjeti u gostima
<SilverSpace> 15-10
<obrut> ma tek je pocelo... ne treba se uzbudjivat :)
<SilverSpace> dosta golova smo primili 
<SilverSpace> obrut: je ali je ljepo vidjeti ovo :)
<obrut> pa je :)
<BotaniCar> Kako da se ne uzbudjujem !!1 Ljudi koje ne poznajem su, igrajuci sport kojem ne znam ni pravila, u necem ispali dobri ! HRVATSKA ( /me mase s tri zastave ) 
<obrut> iako, ja nisam neki fan i navijac pa ono, obicno sam neutralan i rezultati mi nisu napeti, ja idem gledat radi igre, sto se mene tice, moze igrat bilo tko :)
<SilverSpace> http://en.khl.ru/clubs/medvescak/team/
<SilverSpace> koja je to mjesavina
<obrut> BotaniCar: kak ne znas, uzmes pak i bacis ga u kos
<BotaniCar> Kazes, pak ? DINAMO PRVAK !:)
<SilverSpace> cega
<BotaniCar> Cuj njega, ostario i umjesto da mu plava boja asocira na mili klub, prvo pomisli na HDZ :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gle ja sam glasac sdp_a
<SilverSpace> tko me god pita ja kazem sdp
<SilverSpace> neki dan me na telefonu pitali i reko im sdp 
<obrut> pokusavas lazirat statistike ? :)
<obrut> troller statisticara :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: i ti si ga procitao, vidim :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad im je sjebao predizborne planove :) 
<SilverSpace> obrut: naravno :)
<obrut> bit ce neugodno iznenadjeni :)
<SilverSpace> pih luk salata
<SilverSpace> smrdim ko kanalizacija
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFX7mRl7xDs
<datase> YouTube: Ants Circling Phone - Mysterious video of ants circling an iPhone -Ameisen umkreisen 7 - 0:00:22 - 544328 views - 468 likes / 377 dislikes
<jelly> nisam gej ali... https://youtu.be/O3BhP9XKJx4
<datase> YouTube: Men Try Women's Swimwear - 0:03:07 - 4512846 views - 52920 likes / 834 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMRWebej1nE 
<datase> YouTube: Sanja & Sloba // Delta Project // 03 // Traffic - 0:04:58 - 4069 views - 33 likes / 0 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> bon žur!
<jelly> van dam
<jelly> nutra ne dam
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> shuttleworth mi postao frend
<ivoks> na linkedinu
<BotoSmot1> ivoks: sigorno te nekaj treba :) 
<jelly> na linkedinu ima frendova??
<ivoks> BotoSmot1: treba me da
<ivoks> visi mu posao o tome kako ja dobro odradim svoj posao :)
<BotoSmot1> ivoks: eto! I ne bira sredstva pri nadzoru ! :) 
<ivoks> nadzoru?
<ivoks> aaahh, ti mislis da ja govorim o marku :)
<ivoks> ne... :)
<BotoSmot1> Gleda jel piskaras po linkedinu ili radis
<BotoSmot1> Ah, onda sam omashio fudbal, o kom ti pricas ? 
<ivoks> jednom drugom shuttleworthu
<jelly> pa koliko ih ima
<BotoSmot1> odem te gledat na linkedinu kad si tako samozatajan :) 
<Mmike> mene hoce zafrendat prodavac iz Linksa :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xU8amwzO70
<datase> YouTube: Data-driven innovation with Amazon Web Services - Ryan Shuttleworth - 0:23:17 - 369 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> samo sto vise nije tamo ;)
<BotoSmot1> Just a nerdy girl, working @ canonical, GNU/Linux and Ubuntu enthusiast :)Samo nerdy djevojka, radeći @ kanonske, GNU / Linux i Ubuntu manijak :)
<BotoSmot1> fantastican prijevod :) 
<BotoSmot1> kanonske ! :) 
<ivoks> tko je to?
<BotoSmot1> otisao sam , nelogiran, na linkedin. Nasao sam tebe i kliknuo prvu koku u desnom okviru :) ( da sad ne imenujem, nek se lurkeri muce ) :) 
<ivoks> ne znam koja bi to bila
<jelly> BotoSmot1: zvuci kao filk na pocetak Don't Stop Believin'
<jelly> Just a small town girl, Livin' in a lonely world / She took the midnight train Goin' anywhere
 * BotoSmot1 uvijek iznova odusevljen time kak jelly poznaje glazbu o kojoj BotaniCar nema pojma :) 
<jelly> u ovom slucaju samo znaci da nisi pratio Glee
<jelly> (ili americki stadion rok)
<Mmike> to moja zena voli :)
<ivoks> kad smo kod zena
<ivoks> mogao bi se spremiti i ici vidjeti frendicu...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M359poNjvVA
<datase> YouTube: F-15 lands with one wing - 0:06:06 - 1476676 views - 3532 likes / 330 dislikes
<BotoSmot1> Frendica vozi avion ? :D
<BotoSmot1> *lose vozi
<ivoks> ah, frendica ne
<ivoks> bila je model za fotkanje, pa je izlozba veceras
<ivoks> ne da mi se ici nikamo
<ivoks> ustao sam u 3
<ivoks> idem spavat
<BotoSmot1> ln
<BotoSmot1> Tipkamo se u 3 ujutro, ako sad zalegnes :) 
<BotoSmot1> Odi se prvo napit'
<Mmike> nevolem sastanke petkom
<Mmike> pogotovo sad
<SilverSpace> jebemti gumu na biciklu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=55&v=7L3eSbpETf8
<datase> YouTube: KR Bicske vasútállomás - 0:02:36 - 132715 views - 525 likes / 215 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L3eSbpETf8
<datase> YouTube: KR Bicske vasútállomás - 0:02:36 - 132715 views - 525 likes / 215 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-05
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> Bljek!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemrem danas nikud :( moram furat staru i tetu u IvanicGrad :(
<Mmike> doduse, njih dvije su oko 110 kg, pa cu probat izmjerit :) jedino kaj imam 50 km samo do ivanica, pa nece bas precizno bit :(
<BotoSmoto> Tja :( 
<BotoSmoto> Daj reci zenama da pocnu jest, jel ti mama zna da je baka !? kak baka s 50kg !?!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> ima 70ak :)
<BotoSmot1> OK, to je vec prihvatljivo ! :) 
<SilverSpace> f1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: qvale f1
<jelly> uzeo stol za stajanje u ikei, 1500kn http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/search/?query=skarsta
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> jelly: zanimljivo ja imam nesto takvo ali skroz rijetko to koristim 
<jelly> do koje visine ide?
<SilverSpace> zajebano stajat i nesto radit
<SilverSpace> 105 mi je
<SilverSpace> tu sam stavio lap top da ne sjedim nonstop
<SilverSpace> ruke brzo zabole
<jelly> cudno, ak ti ruke nisu u istom polozaju kao kad sjedis, onda mozda nije optimalna visina
<SilverSpace> probao sam svakaojaku visinu i ne pase mi 
<SilverSpace> pecnice su im skupe
<SilverSpace> http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/categories/departments/kitchen/20810/
<jelly> dosta toga im je skupo, ili slicnih cijena kao bilo gdje drugdje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jbg, nisam bio doma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak je bilo?
<Mmike> jelly, ja si gledam uzet onaj koji se moze dizat/spustat
<Mmike> pa da mogu sjedit/stajat
<SilverSpace> mm zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> pa tog je jelly iuzeo
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> SilverSpace: ima i elektricni, tri puta skuplje
<jelly> meni ce biti samo za stajanje, stari radni stol ostaje
<jelly> kakve su bile kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> jelly: dobre zanimljive
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj ima i elektricni podizac
<SilverSpace> stola
<jelly> 4 i po keki
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYpUdiiNNmA
<datase> YouTube: Snap - Rhythm Is A Dancer (16:9 HD) /1992/ - 0:03:41 - 692105 views - 2880 likes / 46 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neki highlght?
 * Mmike si brije na taj dizospustajuci
<Mmike> jedino je taj ikejin jadnjikav
<Mmike> gledam mozda narucit iz vana, ili nesh
<Mmike> iako, prvo moram u veci stan otic
<jelly> Mmike: koji taj?  mehanicki ili elektricni?
<Mmike> elektricni
<Mmike> bar 1/3 ekipe u firmi i skoro pol mog tima imaju standing deskove
<Mmike> s obzirom da se pred kompom provodi 10+ sati, logicno je
<Mmike> jer sjedenje je smrt
<Mmike> ssh -C na sporom linku (edge!) radi cuda
<BotoSmoto> Cijeli dan jedem :) Da moram napisati sto sam sve pojeo - ogladnio bih :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam mjerio, pre kratka relacija, ali - s mamom i tetom auto na 120 km/h trosi 7.1, bez mame i tete trosi 7.1
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> po kompjutoru u autu
<Mmike> sad kol'ko je isti precizan...:D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ides 1080 link za f1
<SilverSpace> bez trzana
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/autom-se-zabio-u-gledatelje-najmanje-sest-mrtvih-na-reliju-435912
<SilverSpace> majke ti jos je dobro i proslo koliko je ljudi bilo okolo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj to gledas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si vidio u formuli3 letenje?
<Mmike> eh, pardon
<Mmike> formula renault
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFymTeg2-ow
<datase> YouTube: Insane airborne crash - 2015 Eurocup Formula Renault 2.0 at Silverstone - 0:00:09 - 25228 views - 49 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nadojeb kodi phoenix
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sta nadojeb?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Addons
<SilverSpace> rucak pa f1
<BotoSmoto> Mmike: fizika veli da ti je autokonfjuktor u ku*cu :) 
<Mmike> BotoSmoto, ne, fizika veli da je razlika tolko mala da ovaj pimpek to nemre izmjerit
<Mmike> auto ima skoro tonu i pol
<BotoSmoto> Volis da si isto govorimo ? :) 
<BotoSmoto> Ono kaj ti komp moze izmjeriti je , ocito, toliko grubo da mu je tolerancija iznad 1/15 tezine vozila :) 
<BotoSmoto> Mozda je netko uprogramirao mod "fura prikolicu" pa je komp krivo shvatio opterecenje :) 
<BotoSmoto> Iako bi i to bilo toliko krivo 
<BotoSmoto> Vjerujem da je stvar puno jednostavnija! Kad si vozio njih si vozio toliko tetkavo da si trosio 7l ; kad si nazad isao prazan si vozio kao da imas petardu u guzici i trosio si 7l 
<BotoSmoto> Ako nemas svjedoke, ne vjerujem da si u oba smjera vozio 100% po znakovima :) 
<Mmike> pa ne
<Mmike> vozio sam 120 km/h
<Mmike> mislim, koja svrha mjerenja inace?
<Mmike> Sto se tice 'netko uprogramirao', nema toga. Kompjuktor zna koliko injektor strcne svaki put kad strca - mora znat jer tak racuna hrpu drugih stvari da bi motor optimalno radio (gleda pritisak na ispuhu, gleda sto mu lambda sonda izmjeri, i tak to).
<BotoSmoto> OK, zezam malo 
<Mmike> Tak da u principu zna koliko benzina protjece kroz motor u svakom trenutku.
<Mmike> Zna i kol'ko brzo se vozis, pa ti moze izracunat kolika ti je potrosnja na 100 km
<BotoSmoto> Ne znam, treba pitat' nekog tko radi u stanici za tehnicki jel mozemo jedan dan doci na 2h 
<BotoSmoto> I na valjke, auto s nama, i snama i demizonkama vina
<BotoSmoto> Treba nam puno vina, ofc
<Mmike> Recimo, ja kad sam u leru i vozim se 15ak km/h, auto mi trosi oko 40l/100km :)
<Mmike> Sto se sporije vozim to mi auto vise trosi :)
<BotoSmoto> Sjetio sam se kad je vileni jednom napisao nesto kao "vozio sam tako defenzivno da mi je motor stvarao gorivo" :) 
<Mmike> D
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovaj pohenix ima samo nsbc stream
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ili ima i sky/bbc nekud?
<BotoSmoto> moram guglat kaj pricas :) 
<BotoSmoto> nije pomoglo ni s guglom :D
<Mmike> koje?
<Mmike> phoenix, ili?
<Mmike> vileni vjerojatno vozi na spanskom, cujem kak zuje kartovi
<BotoSmoto> kaj je phoenix, kam strima, kaj strima ?
<BotoSmoto> Abu Dhabi, golf ? 
<BotoSmoto> F1 ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nema bbc
<SilverSpace> slort live - f1
<Mmike> BotoSmoto, phoenix je addon za kodi/xbmc koji ima live streaming of sports events
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, samo nsbc, raiuno i neki spanjolski
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> sad ce pocet
<SilverSpace> evo 1080
<SilverSpace> jebena slika
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj fali nsbc
<Mmike> SilverSpace, isto gledas nsbc?
<Mmike> pa nist, valjda
<Mmike> nisam gledo jos
<Mmike> al' su mi brundl i kulthard odlicni
<SilverSpace> zadnji link je bio skyf1
<SilverSpace> samo sd
<SilverSpace> rtl zakon :)
<SilverSpace> Burazi Sinkovic osvojili zlato 
<SilverSpace> taman upalio eurosport
<SilverSpace> koji kurac Rajkonenu
<Mmike> jeble ih reklane
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ovi sam reklame :)
<Mmike> 6 minuta utrke, 6 minuta reklama :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/list%20%28kopija%29.m3u
<SilverSpace> odmah prvi
<Mmike> to preko kodija gledas?
<Mmike> dosadna je utrka opet :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: totem
<SilverSpace> da dosadna
<SilverSpace> ili vlc
<SilverSpace> crko link
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad gledam u kodi 
<SilverSpace> naso i blazicka
<SilverSpace> rozberg na mlazni pogon
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne radi mi taj link od gore, 403/Forbidden dobijem
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> ovaj sve veci stap ima za zastavu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<davor> za koliko bi isao transformator omjera 1:9, 1 kw?
<Mmike> http://youropinioncounts.lenovo.com/s/RetroThinkPad/survey1/
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^
<jelly> nice.  > Between "6-row" and "7-row" styles, which do you prefer? # konacno pitaju prava pitanja :-)
<jelly> Mmike: ima 2. i 3. dio 
<Mmike> jelly, hm?
<jelly> http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-survey-2-displays-keyboard/ http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-survey-3-whats-under-the-hood/
<jelly> aspect ratio je zanimljivo pitanje.  Navikao sam se u medjuvremenu na 16:10, al dal bi 4:3 bio bolji?
<jelly> 16:9 sucks
<jelly> jbm ih, sad moram vadit stari Z60m da vidim kakav tocno layout je imao
<jelly> Which color treatment do you prefer for the ENTER key?  :-D
<jelly> http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-survey-4-miscellaneous
<jelly> Which type of RAM do you prefer? 2 DIMMs (do 32GB) 1 DIMM (do 16GB) ... zar to uopce treba pitat...
<jelly> Mmike: i na kraju http://blog.lenovo.com/en/blog/retro-thinkpad-time-to-think
<SilverSpace> joj jos ce Hamiltona diskvalificirati
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, opce to nisam vidio :)
<Mmike> jelly, al pa tam nema pitanja
 * jelly se cudi kak Mmike prezivljava u IT bransi
<Mmike> jelly, e?
<Mmike> umjesto da velis http://youropinioncounts.lenovo.com/s/87869/Survey2/
<Mmike> ti meni tu nesto miblja biblja
<jelly> al da procitas to nesto vidijo bi da je vec sve gotovo i da su sad u fazi dumanja
<Mmike> da, nisam stigo jos procitat
<Mmike> eto sam procito
<Mmike> i rjesio sve
<Mmike> sacmo vidjet :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, baron schwartz vise nije u perconi?
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-05
<vileni> jutro?
<jelly> butro
<Hrki> dan
<Hrki> mozete mi objasniti, zasto sada svi music playeri zele izgledati kao onaj itunes iliti winamp libary ?
<Hrki> sta fali onom old school pristupu
<Hrki> imas playlistu i search i bok
<Hrki> a ne da imam 3 playliste simultane 
<jelly> Hrki: clementine izgleda kao obicno
<Hrki> ma sporo mi radi na kompu
<Hrki> neznam zasto kompliciraju sa tim playerima
<Hrki> ima da rade brzo i neprimjento
<jelly> kak sporo
<jelly> bar taj nie neki posebni hog, qt4
<Hrki> a neznam, steka mi :/ dok mi je recimo prije aimp na winsima letio
<Hrki> audacius mi brze radi
<Hrki> http://imgur.com/a/nOQEx
<Hrki> ovakva sucelja se traze
<Hrki> a ne oni mutavi lajberiri koje ne kuzim koristiti
<Hrki> i kod njih, kliknem na fajl, pa mi svira u drugom tabu i slicno, bokte kaj ce ti to..
<jelly> aha, ti _hoces_ da bude winampolik
<jelly> onda xmms2 valjda
<jelly> osim ak nisu i to zbloatali u međuvremenu
<Hrki> da da :) tako ja ocu taj look
<Hrki> pa sta, drugima ne pase pa oce ovo itunes look govno ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vileni: motogp je vec par godina prejeben
<SilverSpace> ali zadnje dvije urnebes
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Crg9o2iWgAAJO5I.jpg
<vileni> SilverSpace: a nisam dugo pratio, jos od doba stonera i haydena
<vileni> ali ovo jucer, marquez se zakacio sa svima, izgledalo je kao barska tucnjava na stazi :)
<jelly> #onokad uzmes password hash iz baze i nadjes clear text na guglu
<jelly> 2d19ba4f0b364985
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-06
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> skola
<SilverSpace> kaj je snapd.refresh.service
<jelly> vjerojatno dio http://snapcraft.io/
<SilverSpace> Failed to start Automatically refresh installed snaps.
<SilverSpace> to mi napise kod pokretanja
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/87@raw
<jelly> eh, nebitno
<SilverSpace> u biti kazu da bi trebalo to disabled
<jelly> pogotovo ako nemas ni jedan "snap" paket instaliran
<SilverSpace>  $ snap list
<SilverSpace> No snaps are installed yet. Try 'snap install hello-world'.
<SilverSpace> disablal sam to 
<jelly> s obzirom da vjerojatno koristis neku alpha ili beta instalaciju, nije cudno da stvari nisu ispolirane
<MmikeM> BotaniCar: znas li ti mozda nesto o tome kad se remotedesktopam u win10 da nemam misa unutra?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bok, nije mi se desilo 
<Mmike> skuzio sam zasto - pointer nije strelica nego onaj drekec u kaj se pretvori kad dodjes na text-entry polje
<Mmike> a pozadina je u remote desktopu crna
<Mmike> i zato se ne vidi
<Mmike> moram rebootat bouncer server, dodjem odma :D
<Mmike> eto meeee
<BotaniCar> wb
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znaci, ak pazim da mi mis nije na textfieldu kad se ulogiravam, sve je kul. AL' cim upalim chrome, recimo, i kliknem tamo da upisujem adresu, ovaj se switcha na drugi pointer i vise nikad se ne vrati nazad
<Mmike> ovo zvuci k'o unity/gnome/kde bug :)
<BotaniCar> ma to ti je samo zakesirao pointer, promijenio bi se s vremenom 
<BotaniCar> Sad kad si tak opisao, to mi se vec desavalo, nakon uspostave konekcije se zbroji s vremenom 
<Mmike> nsiam to do sad nikad vidio
<Mmike> al' sad su upravo windowsi stali
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kak ce mama ubuntu dobit ovih dana, nije nit svjesna :D
<BotaniCar> Da, jadno je to kad te neuki sile da neuk nesto odrzavas. Em su ocekivanja nerealna, em je izvedba otezana. Ubuntu i bok 
<BotaniCar> Ili Centos, naravno
<Mmike> jos je jadnije kad to kaj odrzavas - ne radi :)
<Mmike> sto su win10, nazalost
<BotaniCar> Da ne radi je ocekivano, kaj ne ? Sve kaj radi se i strga :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa gdje si ti :) 
<Mmike> sestra povukla najsvjezje updateove, spojila kindle i windoze se srokaju :)
<Mmike> i sad ceka novi update :)
<SilverSpace> mpg123 http://ice1.somafm.com/u80s-128-mp3 
<BotaniCar> :-)
<SilverSpace> super mjuza
<Vlado9A> Kak' se zove ta radijska postaja?
<Vlado9A> nasao sam :)
<SilverSpace> SomaFM
<jelly> oni imaju jedno 6-10 blago razlicitih stanica
<jelly> sve su po defaultu vidljive u mandarini, pardon, clementine
<BotaniCar> obrut: ping
<jelly> no response from obrut
<BotaniCar> Frajer mi prvo tutne bubu u uho , a onda ode na GO .. 
<BotaniCar> obrut timed out 
<jelly> to je onaj GO koji se mora potrošiti kad se ide iz firme jeli
<BotaniCar> I treba malo odorit' prije nove firme, nema smisla da novi ljudi trpe mrzovolju koju ti je generirala prosla firma 
<ruthr> ima tu jos kod iz t-coma osim njega ?
<ruthr> majke ti pa nemogu si saznat pass za sip .. 
<BotaniCar> Mene su zakljucali pa nemrem pristupit' sip portalu :)
<jelly> hm, meni mrzovolja odmah ispari kad znam da odlazim
<SilverSpace> o jebote windoze
<BotaniCar> jelly k'o da mijenja firmu svake godine :)
<SilverSpace> pa ubio bi se da sad moram opet koristiti windoze
<SilverSpace> odmah sam zivcan kad moram kopati po windoze i pametovati 
<jelly> sve je to isti kufer
<jelly> navodno sad i windoze imaju virtualne desktope i pager
<ruthr> eh .. fali mi jos 13 pokemona ... 
<ruthr> i imam ih sve :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ruthr: jesi ti malo poludio :)
<ruthr> zasto .. mislis da ja hodam okolo ?
<ruthr> ima bot .. nek on hoda 00/24 u firmi :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ruthr: jebote kaj to postoji? 
<ruthr> naravno .. nebi ni ja znao da nisam otkrio prije tjedan dana .. sad sam level 28 :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<ruthr> https://github.com/PokemonGoF/PokemonGo-Bot
<SilverSpace> eh uljepso si mi dan 
<SilverSpace> riknuo od smijeha
<ruthr> evo upravo ih naganjavam po centru sidneya
<ruthr> :)))
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> putjes svijetom :)
<ruthr> pa da .. jucer bio u americi .. sad na drugoj strani 
<ruthr> vise putujem nego ivoks 
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ruthr> tebi onda netreba bot :)
<BotaniCar> Ima tko da trosi vipnet ? Koji im je news server ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: PM iz potpuno nevezanih razloga
<jelly> ;-)
<SilverSpace> he he kaze frend da mu je ubuntu ok i da vise nece windowse
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel prico sa Vasom prije ?
<obrut> BotaniCar: re-pong :)
<obrut> dje sad otiso ovaj ruthr :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: a je :)
<jelly> uteče
<obrut> doso jos jedan spam, mislim da mi je prvi put da u disclaimeru vidim "...ili smo Vašu e-mail adresu pronašli kao javno dostupnu na internetu."
<obrut> znaci smijes slobodno spamat sve mailove koje si naso na netu ?
<Mmike> u .hr nesmijes :)
<Mmike> cak i ako si nasao na internetu
<Mmike> zakon o zastiti osobnih podataka + zakon o elektronickom drekiranju (tam je opisano kaj je spam i blablabla
<Mmike> )
<obrut> pa koliko sam ja citao zakon nekad, ne smijes osim ako nisi dobrovoljno dao mail registrirajuci se na sajt ili ako si ispunio formular ovo ono..
<obrut> ali javno dostupna adresa na internetu, e pa to nije bas normalno
<obrut> i dosta spammera ima ovaj disclaimer: Prema čl. 101. točka 2. Zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o elektroničkim komunikacijama (NN 90/11) ova poruka se ne može smatrati SPAM-om jer sadrži kontakte pošiljatelja te upute za brisanje s liste.
<obrut> jebe se meni jel postoji kontakt ili ne, posta je faking NEZELJENA
<obrut> mislim da ce zazaliti sto koriste mail za komunikaciju :P
<Mmike> eee, da ,zakon o elektronickim komunikacijama
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> "Fizička ili pravna osoba trgovca može upotrebljavati podatke o adresama elektroničke pošte, koje je pribavila od svojih potrošača u svrhu prodaje proizvoda"
<Mmike> znaci, ako su nasli na netu - spam je
<Mmike> obrut: zakon o elektronickim komunikacijama, clanak 107 pa na dalje je o nezeljenim elektornickim komiunikacijama
<Mmike> /dev/md0       ext4       14T  8.5T  5.1T  63% /storage
<Mmike> etoga
<Mmike> dodali disk
<Mmike> prosirili
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> zivio mdraid, nek umre zfs
<vileni> Mmike: jos si  uzg?
<Mmike> vileni, da
<Mmike> vileni, pa tek sam doso :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ides u ameriku 
<Mmike> a, fakat
<Mmike> u subotu :)
<SilverSpace> ponesi koji doritos :)
<SilverSpace> o fakat toga sad ima i u zagrebu 
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/mlMWEq
<vileni> Mmike: doneses mi chromecast? :P
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj ce ti to 
<vileni> neznam, svidja mi se koncept
<Hrki> oi, e momci je mozda kojim slucajem netko od vas ikada podesavao openvpn (server) na win? 
<vileni> zasto bi to htio raditi
<SilverSpace> vileni: je zgodno ali to radi i android player
<vileni> SilverSpace: koji?
<vileni> i sto tocno
<vileni> ne treba mi zamjena za htpc
<SilverSpace> mozes sa moba prebacit sliku na tv 
<SilverSpace> doduse dosta zajebancije
<SilverSpace> sa androida
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa bas to :) ja bi nesto jednostavno
<vileni> kodi mi isto sere svako toliko
<SilverSpace> ipod radi ok sa airplayer
<SilverSpace> chromecast je zgodan kaj je mali 
<SilverSpace> i radi ::)
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je bolje da ne trebas biti u mrezi
<SilverSpace> novi tv isto imaju neku foru da to radi 
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> obrut: bum te msgo, hebo ovu lovicu :) 
<Mmike> pam pam pam pamparam
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/5iKhHzZlEZ0
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto je za rucak?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/ee7a9093f5aa1fab803c0547a7fbf56a.9013add6280190345d7643e39f1ede5c.jpg
<SilverSpace> amd nova generacija
<SilverSpace> apu
<BotaniCar> Hebo te AMD , samo neke komplikacije s njima :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ah daa
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<vileni> hoce tko kupiti amd?
<vileni> proc, maticna, gpu :)
<vileni> dobro da nemam disk i ram jos
<BotaniCar> vileni: kupit ? ;) Mogu preuzeti besplatno kao donaciju vrticu jedino :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Usput, iako sam vec napisao, ponavljam : HAP je jeben , bas jeben :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ipak vrijedi malo vise od toga ;)
<BotaniCar> vileni: :) 
<vileni> da, mikrotik ti da enterprise mogucnosti za smijesnu cijenu
<vileni> nakon ovih kucnih routera pravo osvjezenje
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/5413130081295b4458c6124bb8744f95.ac80354752b2f0c5fb15247713359ef1.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/0c905ca04cf48457c28210a6444e2d6d.82731a2da2b88426334bf6f0166cd557.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ti reci nesto protiv amd_a :P
<Hrki> Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 LTS
<Hrki> to nema GUI ?
<vileni> SilverSpace: ja bi cekao da netko testira to umjesto ovih reklamnih pamfleta
<SilverSpace> Hrki: a koji server ima gui?
<SilverSpace> vileni: istina :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O4Ucqxp3NY
<datase> YouTube: Awesome Low Flying Jet in UK Mach Speed Sonic Bang Low level Flyby - 0:05:24 - 774232 views - 1053 likes / 329 dislikes
<jelly> heh, "sonic bang"
<jelly> vileni: koji amd?
<jelly> i koliko trosi u leru, pod optrecenjem
<vileni> jelly: fx8350 je proc
<vileni> kompletan komp je trosio 100w u leru
<Mmike> vileni: pa nemam pojma
<vileni> to ukljucuje 4 diska i r9 280 gpu
<Mmike> vileni: imas neke zelje s idejama?
<vileni> Mmike: zelje imam, ideje nemam
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' je? :) Sam ti reko? :) RouterOS je MAJKA!
<Mmike> vileni: pa osh na burgur tu prek ceste?
<BotaniCar> Opcinilo me sto su svi "sane defaults" - sane :)
<vileni> ja bas gledam u svoj routeros i razmisljam da li ce raditi sa iskonom u bridge modu
<vileni> Mmike: definiraj preko ceste? ja sam doma trenutacno, i moram i zenu voditi ako idemo jesti :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: ja sad ovog imam kao treceg u kaskadi ( VIP router > switch > HAP ) , radi :)
<Mmike> vileni: ne vidim zakaj nebi radio
<Mmike> vileni: radi doma meni s amisom
<vileni> BotaniCar: ja zelim iskon u bridge modu, i onda da si na mikrotiku rjesavam QoS i ostalo
<vileni> uspio sam na poslu sloziti QoS da voip uvijek ima dovoljno bandwidtha, a ostatak da trosi bandwidth ako je slobodan
<Mmike> meni taj QoS nema smisla
<Mmike> jer nemrem rec 'ovaj ssh nek radi super, onaj nek radi malo manje super'
<vileni> mozes
<Mmike> plus, jebo takog providera di se moras sa QoSom zajebavat
<Mmike> vileni: kak?
<vileni> budem ti ispricao sto mi imamo slozeno
<vileni> pa ces vidjeti jel ti to odgovara
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> iako, velim - na amisu nemam potrebe za QoSom jer sve radi ok
<vileni> a di imas amis?
<vileni> ja razmisljam o tcom optici kad istekne iskon, ako mi oni ne ponude neku optiku
<Mmike> doma
<Mmike> al' nemam optiku
<Mmike> i ja cu na tcom optiku
<Mmike> jer nemam druge opcije
<Mmike> a i nisu tak skupi
<vileni> koliko se sjecam osnovna brzina je nesto sporo
<vileni> ali 30kn je nadoplata
<SilverSpace> kaj imate mikrotik routere?
<Mmike> vileni: 200/100 bi me kostalo oko 400 kuna
<jelly> vileni: od iskona ces tesko dobit optiku, moozda FTTx neki sa 80/40, 100/50 maksimalno ako imas puno srece
 * Mmike ide jest
<BotaniCar> vileni: cek, mogu per-session reci da, sad serem, ssh na A ima X kbps , ssh na B da ima Y kbps ? 
<BotaniCar> to po mac adresama odredjuje ili kak ? 
<jelly> nemre po mac adresama, mac adrese su relevantne samo na L2
 * Mmike je jeo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nikak
<ruthr> 4 dana navlacenja da konacno saznam pass .. ufff .
<ruthr> sto to vama treba . pa to vam nece radit .. kak vam to radi .. a sve radi samo hocu drugi telefon zamjenit postojecim 
<BotaniCar> ruthr: ja sam promijenio ( ne saznao ) nakon dva . Bilo bi i brze, ali sam se prvo morao proglasiti ovlastenom osobom :)
<ruthr> nadam se samo da su dobar dali .. 
<ruthr> za svaki clucaj napravit backup cfg sa postojeceg tlf pa prvo testirat sa ovim pass sto sam dobio 
<Hrki> BotaniCar: imas mozda kakve gotove openvpn server konfiguracije? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: nish pri ruci, ali ako se dobro sjecam, pun je net templejta
<Hrki> aj vidit cu
<Hrki> daj treba mi jedna linux distra na virtialki, najbitnije mi je da mi radi easy-rsa
<Hrki> kaj da stavim centos ili ubuntu ?
<BotaniCar> :) Oba ! 
<BotaniCar> Kaj nas pitas, mi samo popravljamo za onima koji si biraju OS 
<Hrki> a kakvi ste sa openvpn-om? :D
<Hrki> bokte, prije par tjedana me jelly ucio kaj je to, i sad za inat trebam jednog podesit :D
<Hrki> ajmo ovak da stavim 12.04.5 LTS
<Hrki> ili ove novije ? :D
<drj_cro> Hrki: tak svejedno sto stavis
<Hrki> ma ubuntu je zakon, steta kaj je sve usro s tim unitijem
<BotaniCar> Hrki: zakaj bi stavio stari LTS ? Bas ti se nadogradjuje kasnije ? 
<drj_cro> kake veze uniti ima, ako ti smeta koristis drugi wm :)
<BotaniCar> bas, dva reda prije pit za headless server, a onda ga unity smeta :)
<drj_cro> :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozes po ip adresama 
<vileni> BotaniCar: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:HTB
<vileni> i ako dobro slozis queue mozes reci da session prema odredjenoj ip adresi koristi isti komad bandwidtha kao prioritetniji session, ako taj ne koristi sve sto mu je dodijeljeno
<jelly> mikrotik ima neki bsd unutra ili linux ili kaj?
<jelly> linux v2.6, pise http://www.mikrotik-routeros.net/routeros.aspx
<Hrki> BotaniCar: jer nekak uvijek mislim da su starije verzije brze :D
<Hrki> ma dobro, necu nadogradit i bok
<Hrki> nego kolko da memorije dodijelim virtualki
<Hrki> 2GB ?
<vileni> jelly: linuxoid neki, i fora je sto mozes kontrolirati preko ssh( i telnet), web gui i winbox (radi pod wine)
<vileni> hm, pojeftinio ovaj amd 5350
<jelly> DomaMuffin SweetMuffin BotaniCar jebatekolikoteima
<jelly> kiša! jbo
<SilverSpace> yep upravo se vratio prije kise
<SilverSpace> koja avantura od dubrave do sesveta ici biciklom 
<SilverSpace> i jos ti na rubnjacima i rupama otpadnu jaja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebote u kojoj si ti selendri :P
<jelly> al prođeš pored Kraša pa se nagradiš... :-)
<jelly> tj ne to je prije Dubrave 
<jelly> meni je taj istok sve isto
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> rolex 22 000 eura uh pa ti sad izgubi sat
 * ivoks voli etckeeper :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/tesla-autopilot-2-bosch-ubuntu-linux
<jelly> "ubuntu mi se skršio" poprima novo značenje
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/15@raw
<SilverSpace> jelly: o da :) 
<Hrki> e, se moze domovnica na e-građanin uzet ?
<jelly> e-kaj
<Hrki> onaj portal, di ima brdo dokumenata, razne porzene liste, e knjige, mirovinsko
<Hrki> https://pretinac.gov.hr
<jelly> ah
<ipozgaj> yo
<jelly> ne znam jel njihov mPretinac daje sve informacije ili manje nego web
<jelly> ali primjećujem da mi nisu javili koje mi je glasačko mjesto, kao kod zadnjih 2-3 izbora
<vileni> jelly: ja sam isao na privremeni upis biraca jer nisam bio jos prijavljen na ovu adresu, pa su mi dali ovaj link da provjerim https://biraci.gov.hr/RegistarBiraca/
<jelly> još uvijek u istom domu za penzionere iza ćoška
<ipozgaj> ah izbori opet
<ipozgaj> tu je uskoro ballot (svake godine kalifornija ima kao mini referendum za hrpu zakona)
<vileni> o ipozgaj
<vileni> za koga ces glasati? :)
<ipozgaj> ove godine se glasa za/protiv: obavezno nosenje kondoma u pornicima koji se snimaju u CA, ukidanje smrtne kazne, legalizacija rekreativne marihuane, zabrana plasticnih vrecica
<ipozgaj> vileni: nemam pravo glasan, nisam (jos) citizen
<jelly> a i nema vise governatora
<vileni> ipozgaj: nakon koliko dodjes do toga?
<ipozgaj> vileni: moras imati pet godina u statusu permanent residenta (green card)
<jelly> i obrijati bradu
<ipozgaj> i poloziti citizenship test :)
<jelly> i poloziti blesave ispite
<vileni> ja se morao fotkati opet, kao pregusta mi brada da bi mi reusali fotku
<ipozgaj> yep
<vileni> a nesto nevjerojatno, ako si unazad 5 godina radio dokument sa oibom i fotkom, imaju te u bazi pa ne moras novu fotku raditi
<jelly> u kojima moras znati vise o kulturi, povijesti, zakonima i poznatima iz US nego sto i jedan rodjeni americanin zna
<vileni> osim jel ako si lijen obrijati se
<ipozgaj> jelly: not really, pitanja su totalno jednostavna i blesava
<ipozgaj> tipa koliko ima states, tko je trenutni predsjednik, koji je top-level zakon itd
<jelly> tko je bio 37. precjednik?
<jelly> koji je glavni grad TN? :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-08
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Hrki> e, sta bi na ubuntuju trebala znaciti on MAIL ikona kod sata? to je neki chat ili sta ? jer vidim da nudu online, offline i sl 
<CrazyLemon> to je message menu..a message menu ti ne nudi online/offline nego ti to empathy(?) nudi, tako ko što i thunderbird nudi 'create new mail', 'contacts' i slično
<Hrki> aha kuzim
<Hrki> a kaj je sve u tom message meniju, da obrisem to ? jer ni netreba nikakav chat niti mail
<Hrki> ili ako ima negde settingse pa da te aplikacije ne pisu obavijesti
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> javio mi se lik
<ivoks> pita di moze prijaviti bug za mail-stack-delivery charm
<ivoks> blink blink...
<ivoks> https://jujucharms.com/u/ivoks/mail-stack-delivery
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio na to :)
<Mmike> de i njemu objasni da zaboravi na to
<Mmike> jer kakve sam srece, mene ce to zapast
<ivoks> veli lik da radi
<ivoks> da samo treba malo isploirati
<ivoks> bas bi ju mogao zavrsiti
<Mmike> molim te da napravis pravi layered charm
<Mmike> naravno, sa juju2 podrskom
<ivoks> da ne bi sad layered
<ivoks> bas cu ju napraviti pic mic
<ivoks> staviti cu i ldap relaciju
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svatko ce moci biti isp :D
<Mmike> ivoks: layered charms are the future :)
<Mmike> ivoks: i svakako dodaj podrsku za spamassasin, clamav i te fine djidje :)
<ivoks> treba naci vremena
<ivoks> za sad je lik odusevljen
<ivoks> veli da radi super
<ivoks> samo nije sve iskonfigurirao kako treba
<ivoks> slozio je local-only i pita zasto ne salje mail
<ivoks> nije slozio 'root' config, koji slaze alias za root email
<ivoks> i divi se kako charm pokupi ip iz relacije i doda ga u mynetworks ;)
<ivoks> za 3,5 godine stari charm, nije lose uopce :)
 * ivoks se hvali
<ivoks> i jos je ktome napravljen za precise, a radi i na trustyu i na xenialu
<ivoks> pih, faca.
<ivoks> mislim da je sve u shellu :D
<ivoks>     if [ "$fqdn" == "localhost" ]; then
<ivoks>         local_destination="localhost.localdomain, localhost"
<ivoks>     else
<ivoks>         local_destination="$fqdn, localhost.localdomain, localhost"
<ivoks>     fi
<ivoks> so lame :D
<jelly> ivoks: mozda zato sto ga nije pisao debil nego neko tko je i razumio stanje?
<jelly> aha, tos' ti pisao :-)
<Mmike> lrzip kicks ass
<Mmike> 12GB logova lik skompresira u 300 megi
<Mmike> xz napravi 3.5 GB arhivu
<jelly> logovi su obicno zahvalni za lrzip, puno toga se ponavlja
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> mozda bi mogo probat komprimirati splunkove frozendb s tim prije stavljanja na traku
<Mmike> jelly: bed sa lrzipom je kaj nije stream\
<Mmike> pa moras otpakirat sve prije neg vidis kaj je unutra
<Mmike> FOOOD TIME
<SilverSpace> dan
<VjetarSaSunca> radni ručak
<VjetarSaSunca> totalno bi se mogao navuću na to :D
<VjetarSaSunca> navići
<VjetarSaSunca> ping Mmike 
<SilverSpace> 10,000,000 Raspberry Pis have been sold!
<jelly> <a> hocemo veceras na 1-2 piva? <b> e jesi brate nepismen, dvanaest se pise bez crtice.  Moze vidimo se!
<SilverSpace> dobro ti je reko :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: e?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: grill by filip, Utrina
<VjetarSaSunca> punjena pljeska - k'o bonbon :)
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> al' triba probat :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Bio danas
<VjetarSaSunca> i nisam ljubitelj punjene pljeske inače
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ovo- ovo je bilo njami :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: možda ne baš kao bonbon :)
<Hrki> jelly: samo da javim da ima domovnice na onim e-građevinama :D
<Hrki> ali to e-govno, ja stvarno ne kuzim
<Hrki> da za svaki dokument moram na drugi web sajt
<Hrki> i zakaj sve te usluge ne objedine u jedan sustav, a ne da imas valjda 1000 sysadmina
<Hrki> i svi rade zasebno, svaki sajt izgleda drukcije i sl
<Hrki> lame ass hrvatska
<Hrki> cak sam na neki naletio di me pitao za silverlight??? wtf :D
<Vlado9A> hell o world :)
<SilverSpace> hello
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jelly> <a> hocemo veceras na 1-2 piva? <b> e jesi brate nepismen, dvanaest se pise bez crtice.  Moze vidimo se!
<SilverSpace> hell o  se pise zajedno 
<Vlado9A> lol
<Vlado9A> kak' bi nekad davno rekao commodore 64... bio je to type missmatch :)
<Vlado9A> a sada, popodnevni odmor :) ... see you all later ;)
<vileni> Mmike: diskovi? :)
<Mmike> Otac pita Pericu: - Što ste danas radili u školi? - Pa, učili o eksplozivnim materijalima.
<Mmike> - A što ćete sutra raditi u školi?
<Mmike> - U kojoj �koli?
<Mmike> vileni, e, da, jbg, nisam iso danas tamo
<Mmike> idem u slobostinu u izvecerje pa ti mogu donit?
<vileni> moze
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> iza 21
<Mmike> javim ti se
<vileni> ok
<Mmike> vileni, ja ti tih diskova imam 3, ti to okje?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<vileni> moram si naci neki pcie sata kontroler
<Mmike> imam i to
<Mmike> ak ti je ok bez e
<Mmike> samo pci
<vileni> imam pci, ali nema mi ploca tih utora
<vileni> itx je pa stane samo pcie
<Mmike> ejebg
<Mmike> nemam taki
<Mmike> tj, iamm, al' mi treba, koristim
<Mmike> moram novu plocu nac, btw
<Mmike> 6 SATAova na ploci plus 2 u utorima = ne bas super performanse
<Mmike> dok svaki disk da oko 140MB/sec u citanju
<Mmike> kad pocnem citat sa svih odjednom imam jedva 80MB/sec
<Mmike> i dalje imam oko 350MB/sec u seq citanju s polja, al' opet ;)
<vileni> Mmike: koji imas? i gdje si ga kupio
<Mmike> neki za 180 kuna
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 02:00.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller (rev 01)                                
<Mmike> 03:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)                                             
<Mmike> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)     
<Mmike> 05:05.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<Mmike> neki od ta 3 :)
<Mmike> mislim da je ovaj ASMedia na ploci
<Mmike> a ova dva silicnon imagea su pci/pcie
<Mmike> tj, jedan je pci drugi je pcie
<Mmike> a kupio sam u linksu
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<vileni> nasao sam bio neki asm, neznam jel 1062, ali kao bili neki problemi s njima
<vileni> neznam jel to rijeseno
<Mmike> imam i ovo:
<Mmike> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<Mmike> al' je to isto na ploci
<vileni> da, taj je sigurno
<Mmike> vileni, to ces u svoj kucni raid turat?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> vileni, ovaj AMD i ASMedia su na ploci kontroleri, nisu pci/pcie
<Mmike> vileni, ok, znaci da ne moram brisat svoju pornjavu domacu :)
<vileni> ali moram si presloziti na raid6
<Mmike> imas --grow
<Mmike> mdadm to sam sve
<vileni> imas ako ides sa raid5
<vileni> moje je raid10 sad
<Mmike> eeee
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> ok, idem kupit ramsteke
<Mmike> pa ti se javim navecer
<vileni> 02:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
<vileni> to je meni na am1 ploci
<Mmike> vileni, bi se tebi dalo do slobostine doc po diskove?
<vileni> Mmike: bio vani sa psom
<vileni> mogu doci
<Mmike> vileni, kul
<Mmike> vileni, nazovem te kad sam 10 minuta od tam?
<vileni> moze
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/veceras-ne-planirajte-nista-dan-je-besplatnih-pornica/918238.aspx
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 1 model B ide u prodaju ako hoce tko 
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 1 model B+ ide u prodaju ako hoce tko 
<Hrki> oi, pa kaj su i blowfish razbili ?
<Hrki> https://sweet32.info/
<obrut> 21:23 < SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/veceras-ne-planirajte-nista-dan-je-besplatnih-pornica/918238.aspx
<obrut> demit, a zena mi je doma :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<blueracer> ...
<SilverSpace> pih ovaj mjesec 500kn ebay
<SilverSpace> https://www.cabinet-tronix.com/wp-content/uploads/Speakeasy-Poker-Table-4b.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-09
<SilverSpace> dan
<DomaMuffin> Jutro SilverSpace:
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jutro
<SilverSpace> a jaj nesto mi se samba sjebala
<ivoks> dobro, koja je pm bila linux zajednici za prihvati systemd
<ivoks> pas masters... stroj se buta barem duplo sporije nego li sa upstartom
<ivoks> a novo, svjeze instaliran
<ivoks> nema nikakvih baza, servisa, nicega
<ivoks> isti stroj se s upstartom, mysqlom, pgsqlom, apacheom i duplo manje rama, butao duplo brze
<ivoks> popizdim na to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato se duplo brze gasi :)
<ivoks> tak lijepo pocne dan
<ivoks> ma gasi se isto sporo
<ivoks> sjednem i onda gledam ovoga kako se davi
<DomaMuffin> meni je najljepse kak systemd ne ignorira ni-ikakve greske kod boota, stane na svemu :) 
<obrut> ivoks: vis, ja imam skroz drugacija iskustva (centos7, serveri), onak, prakticki ne dozivim trenutak bootanja, od gruba do login prompta treptaj okom
<DomaMuffin> https://sr.wikipedia.org/sr-el/%D0%94%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BD%D0%B8_%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8 
<DomaMuffin> ahaha @ url
<Vlado9A> hello world :)
<ivoks> obrut: na desktopu je uzas
<ivoks> obrut: ne znam zas, nisam istrazivao, ali pas mater... treba stroju skoro minuta da se zbuta
<ivoks> sjecam se '95. kako sam se smijao windowsima sto se butaju minutama
<ivoks> i vidi sad
<dodobas> for every whine, there is a cheese :)
<SilverSpace> Choose
<Mmike> Host fly.srk.fer.hr not found: 5(REFUSED)
<Mmike> android tethering
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1n
<Mmike> jel' ima tko slicih problema?
<SilverSpace> jel se tko igra na steam 
<DomaMuffin> Sta ide za prilog cobancu, samo kruh ?
<DomaMuffin> Salvete za znoj brisat' ?
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: igram se ja 
<vileni> DomaMuffin: sta salvete, rucnike ako su dobri, i recimo tus u dvoristu ako je moguce
<vileni> jeo sam u vardarcu cobanac, kad ga se sjetim zapece me nepce
<DomaMuffin> Ja volim da je ljuto, ne volim da me boli kak je ljuto :) To Mmikea pali :) 
<dodobas> n00bsteri ...
<vileni> DomaMuffin: ne boli, ali da je jako, je :)
<vileni> iako da Mmike dodje tamo pitao bi jel ima tabasca ili neceg :D
<Mmike> jucer je ico brutalicu izveo :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:kaenapravil ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: a nis naso cd stari civilzaciju za sestru 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam ako ne radi da je to slozim vidio da ima civilizacija 3
<SilverSpace> Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<SilverSpace> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit.
<SilverSpace> kaj bi to trebalo znaciti?
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<ivoks> nisam to znao
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/article/sweet-suse-hpe-snags-itself-a-linux-distro/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/life/tehnologija/teski-udarci-za-samsung-obitelj-iz-floride-galaxy-note-mi-je-unistio-dzip-agencija-za-zracni-promet-ni-slucajno-ne-nosite-taj-mobitel-u-avion/4681688/
<jelly> tak je to kad kupis najnoviji mobitel
<jelly> SilverSpace: mozda si koristio sudo ili su da postanes durgi korisnik negdje po putu, i to je zbunilo geany
<dodobas> SilverSpace se ne moze niti logirati na sustav bez sudo ... that's just he rolls :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: sad sam i rebootao i opet isto :)
<SilverSpace> sa sudo se otvori
<SilverSpace> ali kaze The owner of /home/miro/.config/ibus/bus is not root
<SilverSpace> ah lol
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam zgasio geany pokrenut sa sudo geany se pokrenuo
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemoj pokretati GUI sranja preko sudo? :-)
<jelly> geany - fast and lightweight IDE
<jelly> ne zvuci kao alat za administraciju
<Mmike> DomaMuffin: tko?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gEdJmIVqLY
<datase> YouTube: Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio New Record at Nürburgring - 0:08:08 - 12780 views - 898 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly: a da znam jebga automatika :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi pogledao video 
<dodobas> sta vozis ... kvadrifuljo  :)
<vileni> dodobas: to je bio pojam u doba alfe 33 i 75, te 145,155 :)
<vileni> sad su barem opet na RWD
<dodobas> vileni: a sto to znaci ?
<dodobas> ili su samo izmislili kvadifuljo ?
<vileni> djetelina sa 4 lsita
<vileni> pun naziv je quadrifoglio verde
<vileni> to su bili kao "sportski" modeli
<vileni> pandan gti modelima kod drugih
<dodobas> aha... tnx
<vileni> 145QV je fora auto bio
<vileni> tj jos uvijek je
<vileni> ali naci dobru je jako tesko
<vileni> i onda kad moras svjecice mijenjati kosta te 2000kn jer ih ima 8 na 4 cilindra
<SilverSpace> opet vikend motoGP
<vileni> yep
<vileni> jos da imam gdje gledati to uzivo :)
<vileni> ili jos bolje, da imam vremena gledati to uzivo
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/webcafe/svastara/sitne-cure-obozavaju-rukovati-velikim-stvarima-stvarno-im-dobro-stoje-uvjerite-se-sami/#1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, video cega?
<Mmike> moram se ustat za 4 sata
<Mmike> dal' da opce idem spat? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-10
<Vlado9A> http://www.inet.hr/~vzugcic2/images/moc.png
<Vlado9A> lol
<Vlado9A> goaške provincije :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> dan
<Hrki> e, nije mi jasna jedna stvar, mozda brijem... znaci recimo komp1 zeli na komp2 preko rdc-a (port 3389), e sad gledam logove na ruteru i pise ovako KOMP1:1307 (Src-Addr) KOMP2:3389 (Dst-Addr)
<Hrki> pa sta nebi trebo biti isti port, na oba kompa
<SilverSpace> raspberrypi 4.4.13+ #894 Mon Jun 13 12:43:26 BST 2016 armv6l GNU/Linux
<vileni> Hrki: ne mora biti isti, ali ako se spajas preko tog rutera onda moras koristiti taj prvi port
<Hrki> vileni: sta home router ovog prvog kompa mu promijeni port ?? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2016-09-11
<Mmike> Los Anheles!
<Mmike> melita: eto me malo ispod vas :D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<lizard_ago> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<lizard_ago> vidim svi su otisli na glasovanje
<SilverSpace> viken ovdje nikada nema prometa
<SilverSpace> dani rekreacije a ne sjedenja za racunalom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> rekreacija sux
<obrut> treba sjedit i radi, a ne dzabalebarit
<vileni> ja cu kasnije ici, sad oko mise su svi penzici tamo
<lizard_ago> hahaha :)
<lizard_ago> i ja se ne žalim danas i ja radim
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj nisi na godisnjem :)
<obrut> ne bas... moracem da radim do kraja :P
<obrut> cak sam potrosio vise nego sto bih smio :)
<lizard_ago> u ja nisam potrošio ni lanjski godišnji :)
<lizard_ago> bio sam na operaciji i sad sam friško počeo radit
<SilverSpace> rucak
<SilverSpace> http://makezine.com/projects/pirate-radio-throwies/
<SilverSpace> zero upogonjen
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ja svoj zero jos nisam upogonio
<Hrki> jutro, SilverSpace e ti imas onaj raspheripi
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da
<SilverSpace> raspberrypi
<SilverSpace> b+ i zero 
<SilverSpace> 1 b+ ide u prodaju 
<obrut> SilverSpace: zasto prodajes ? :)
<Hrki> kolko to kosta
<Hrki> planiram upogoniti mali server
<Hrki> se isplati uopce za to koristiti ?
<obrut> ja ima a, b, b+, 2b, 3 i zero :)
<obrut> Hrki: ovisi sto hoces od servera, meni se ne isplati jer imam malo "jace" zahtjeve na kucni server pa sam ga bazirao na jacim kantama, prvo atom, a sad je AMD Athlon 5350 u igri
<obrut> al za neki osnovni, ne brzi, file server, web server i slicno bi ok posluzio
<Hrki> ma da, treba mi za ovako nest, obican web server koji prikazuje neke statistike, bezveze
<obrut> za to bi bio sasvim ok
<Hrki> aj, prvo cu vidit, mozda mi router podrzava openwrt
<Hrki> pa da ne trosim pare beze
<SilverSpace> Hrki: http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-3-model-b/raspberry-pi-3-model-b-sbc/8968660.aspx?query=raspberry%20pi%203&#|A-395029|
<SilverSpace> ako je kod nas 
<SilverSpace> od slovenaca je jeftiniji 
<SilverSpace> ali nije to sve napajanje i sd kartica jos
<SilverSpace> pa hdmi kabel 
<Hrki> tiboga, misluil sam da kosta 100kn to cudo :D
<SilverSpace> zer je 5$
<SilverSpace> zero*
<SilverSpace> mene je moj prvi kostao sa svime 700kn :)
<obrut> Hrki: za 100 kn nemos ni arduino kupit
<obrut> zero bi se vec dao kupit za sitno, da...
<Vlado9A> je l' ima taj Rpi3b sata port ili esata utor za malu ssd karticu?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> usbe samo 
<Vlado9A> pa na kaj se onda kopca eventualni disk, na usb?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> na SD je OS
<Vlado9A> okay ...
<Vlado9A> ma interesantno je to, za one koji imaju volju :)
<SilverSpace> mada su sad slozili butanje sa usb i sa mreze
<SilverSpace> meni je to zajebancija sad prije mi je bio kodi gore
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: evo danas ovo slozio na zero http://makezine.com/projects/pirate-radio-throwies/
<Vlado9A> samo tren da pogledam...
<SilverSpace> Hrki: evo kod slovenaca je 47.99 €
<Hrki> majku vam, ma regat cu se na afraid.org :D uzet neki freehosting i bok :D
<Hrki> iskreno treba bi ma sljedece
<Hrki> da napravim makro naredbu u excellu, koja ne dopusta otvaranja tog dokumenta ako nije recimo fajl.txt na nekom sajtu :D
<SilverSpace> hm zanimljivo ali cemu to sluzi
<Hrki> sluzi tome, da ako ne odobrim clijentima da nemogu otvarat taj excell
<Hrki> neke proracune cu napravit u tome
<Hrki> ali da to mogu otvarat samo ako im dopustim
<Hrki> gledaj, kao provjera autorskih prava XD
<SilverSpace> i za to ti treba server
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat motoGP
<Hrki> SilverSpace: treba, jer recimo odlucivat cu preko remotea kada se moze koristiti, a kada ne 
<obrut> Hrki: imas sad servera za nevjerojatno male pare
<obrut> vpsova mislim
<obrut> Hrki: s tim da ti taj tvoj servis vjerojatno nece biti neka zastita za ekipu koja zna sto radi :)
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2016/09/cure-03.gif
<Hrki> obrut: naravno, ali taj program san napisao bas za ekipu koja nema pojima :D
<Hrki> pa ako se budu kurcili da im oduzmem access :D
<Hrki> pa cek mene neko jebe ili bude opet izjednaceno..
<Hrki> pa kak nesposobni mora biti hdz da ih ljudi odjebu
<Hrki> ne kuzim...
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nije tu njihova nesposobnost nego sposobnost ovih drugih :)
<code4FFM> hej ljudi pozdrav. Imam kratko pitanje pošto sam tek instalirao ubuntu 16.04 Naime kada imam otvorenu jednu aplikaciju i stisnem "Super" key na tipkovnici, upali mi normalno Unity Launcher, ali mi također odmah i zatvori aktivnu aplikaciju (npr. Google chrome/Terminal/Music player)
<code4FFM> kako to mogu popraviti? Unaprijed vam hvala na odgovorima
<Vlado9A> Tak je i meni bilo u stara dobra vremena kada mi je računalo imalo tjeskobu :| :)
 * Vlado9A is listening to Lal Meri - Lal Meri ::: http://ice1.somafm.com/suburbsofgoa-128-aac
<code4FFM> haha, ima li kakvo rjesenje za to?
<Vlado9A> code4FFM: ima, ali ne bi bilo pristojno od mene (povremenog ubuntu korisnika) izjaviti to na ovom irc kanalu :D
<code4FFM> :/
<SilverSpace> code4FFM: kak to mislis ugasi 
<code4FFM> jednostavno ugasi, nije da se minimalizira u dock sastrane nego bas ugasi
<code4FFM> istog trena kad stisnem "Super" tipku
<SilverSpace> code4FFM: kaj ti pogasi sve aplikacije ili samo koja je aktivna 
<code4FFM> aktivnu aplikaciju
<code4FFM> da evo provjerio sam samo aktivnu aplikaciju ugasi
<SilverSpace> pokreni iz terminala chrome pa vidi kaj ti ispise kad ugasi chrome
<code4FFM> ok
<code4FFM> znaci kad upalim thunderbird iz terminala stoji mi u terminalu active session jeli znaci pise samo username@..... thunderbird
<SilverSpace> nikada to nisam dozivio
<code4FFM> i onda kad stisnem Super, samo mi pokrene kao novi username@.....
<code4FFM> iritira jako
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> nikad to nisam imao 
<code4FFM> kuzis skroz mi je beskorisna tipka sad, a cijeli unity se vrti oko te tipke
<SilverSpace> a kda samo kliknes onda ne srusi aktivni program 
<SilverSpace> kliknes misem mislim
<code4FFM> onda sve OK
<SilverSpace> hm
<code4FFM> sam di bi stigo svaki put da klikam misem :) vjerujem da me razumijes
<SilverSpace> jes probao resetirati unity 
<code4FFM> nisam
<code4FFM> unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity
<code4FFM> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<code4FFM> setsid unity
<code4FFM> ovo?
<SilverSpace> da tako nekako ide kaliko se sjecam 
<SilverSpace> treba malo googlati ili unity --reset 
<code4FFM_> opet isto
<code4FFM_> ne znam sto ga muci, a nanovo instalirat nemam volje
<SilverSpace> code4FFM_: napravi novog usera i tamo se logiraj pa vidi dali i tamo to radi 
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam kaj bi ti predlozio 
<SilverSpace> nikada to nisam dozivio a od samog pocetka sam na ubuntu
<code4FFM_> a jel imas mozda soluciju ako na tom useru radi kaj bi mogo bit problem? pitao sam na ubuntuforums.org pa cekam odgovor :S
<SilverSpace> ja bi sve postavke obrisao iz terminala mozda nije samo rijec na unity
<code4FFM_> stari sto je ovo, sad ne gasi aplikacije. pojma nemam nesto se sav zbunio
<code4FFM_> skuzio sam. Isprike na smetnji. Izgleda mi je zabunom uhvatio Super na keyboard shortcut
<code4FFM_> za Close window
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> fakat keka mesteka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<code4FFM_> al me je nasekiralo
<code4FFM_> meti umjesto ALT+F4 samo super tipku pa vidi sto se desavalo hahaha, ubilo me u pojam :)
<code4FFM_> hvala na trudu SilverSpace :)
<melita> Mmike: dolazis gore?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-04
<hbogner> o/
<pav> jutar
<pav> ima li nekto iskustava s postavljanjem fail2ban zbog flooda na MTA?
<jelly> jedni ako je auth failure flood
<jelly> jedino*
<pav> jelly: upravo to i jest, auth failure flood. Nisam čačkao dublje po mogućnostima MTA (postfix). Pretpostavljam da ima i načina da se to riješi na nivou MTA.
<jelly> mozda i ima ali je jednstavnije sloziti fail2ban
<jelly> obicno ima gotovi "sasl" jail koji radi za ono sto postfix pise u log kad je podesen defaultni cyrus sasl 
<pav> hm
<pav> jelly: podešen je cyrus sasl, imaš li neki url da vidim tu priču sa sasl jailom?
<jelly> /etc/fail2ban/jail* i sluzbena dokumentacija
<pav> ah, to je na nivou fail2ban, to ću svakako proučiti. Učinilo mi se da govoriš o rješenju bez fail2ban
<hbogner> Mmike, koji ti ono mobilni internet imas? tele2 ili nesto drugo?
<hbogner> fora stol: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/modulosdesk/modulos-an-ever-changing-desk-for-your-ever-changi
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> meso ipak nije krivo :)
<ivoks> http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)32252-3/fulltext
<sillyslux> rucak? https://twitter.com/intheInfantry/status/904040173801021440
<jelly> pbz poskupila naknadu za račune, 2,00kn -> 2,25kn
<hbogner> jelly, da, vidio to jutros, nije im dosta
<jelly> vec se vidim kao novi klijent hpb-a
<hbogner> jeeej, danas cu dobit funkcionalnu kupaonu :D
<BotaniCar> Zakaj u danasnje vrijeme itko proizvodi telefone/tablete s baterijom kapaciteta 3800mAh i slicnima ? 
<BotaniCar> Pa s tim se nemrem 45 minuta igrat' 
<jelly> that's what she said
<BotaniCar> I know </blueball_rant>
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj rondas po stanu 
<SilverSpace> ja odradio kupaonu u petom mjesecu
<BotaniCar> Ja svoju ne bi jos dirao, tek joj je 6-a godina :) 
<BotaniCar> Da pocnem kukati kako iznenada imam dvoje svatova u kalendaru i iskrcat cu protuvrijednost jedne kupaonice u njih ? Ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar> A mislio sam da vas zanima :)
<pav> "imam dvoje svatova" je ključni moment BotaniCar 
<pav> naglasak na imam
<BotaniCar> Imam, kao gost, srecom :) Financijska anemija me tako utukla da lose biram rijeci :)
<pav> BotaniCar: i kao gost ćeš morati iskrcat pare...
<BotaniCar> pav: zato i rantam, a mogao sam i ja kupaonicu zanavljat' :) 
<pav> PA nemoj otić
<pav> što se loše može od toga zbudnut?
<jelly> step 1) posvadit se sa svima
<BotaniCar> kaj da ti velim, jedni su svatovi zenine sestre, a drugi u tom rangu :) 
<BotaniCar> ako se zakrvim s familijom, to mi je skuplje nego svatovi :)
<pav> gle, "nemamo para" je najbolji razlog
<BotaniCar> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/Documentation/networking/tls.txt # ako nista drugo, sad cemo patchati kernele svaka tri dana 
<BotaniCar> pav: svi znaju da uvijek imam nesto para, sve boli kurac koliko krvi ispisam da to bude tako  :) 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sve, voda dovod i odvod, zidovi, keramika, parketi, struja, mreza, televizija, ...
<hbogner> voda sva od vertikala glavnih
<BotaniCar> hbogner: imas parket,mrezu i telku u kupaoni ? *gasp* , a ja slinim nad ponudom za tus kabinu s pripremom za telefon :)
<pav> BotaniCar: radije posdi meni, dobit ćeš in natrag, a imat ćeš alibi "nemam para, posudio sam"
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ne, u kupaoni samo vodu, struju, odvodnju, ventilaciju
<jelly> BotaniCar: to je infra za hw-accelerated tls, vidi dole da je kod u githubu od mellanox-a
<hbogner> sredjujem cjeli stan a ne samo kupaonu
<hbogner> BotaniCar, iako imam mrezni kabel van kupaone pa mogu probit u kupaonu da hocu
<pav> ja ću sređivat stan kad dobijem na lottu
<jelly> komadici kôda za njihov hardver koji moraju bit open-sors jer su u kernelu
<BotaniCar> jelly: onda ja "At a high level, the kernel TLS ULP is a replacement for the record layer of a userspace TLS library." krivo citam
<jelly> valjda zato da bi aplikacije koje koriste neki userspace library (sve aplikacije koriste neki userspace library za tls) mogle nastaviti raditi bez rebuilda
<pav> a mogao sam bit kriminalac i ima kuću na Pantovčaku. Tko mi kriv...
<BotaniCar> Pda, a s sistemaske strane ces sad SSL bugove dijelom patchati tako da kernel zakrpas
<jelly> BotaniCar: nastranu to sto se preskace 2.5 layera :-)
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> vjerojatno ne kernel nego firmver od mrezne kartice sa akceleratorom
<BotaniCar> Ha, vjerojatno, dozvoli da dam maha svojoj paranoji :)
<jelly> koja je dio nekog TLS load balancera ili WAF-a 
<jelly> citaj appliance, unutar kojeg se vrti linux
<jelly> F5 ima svoj OS.  Ostali nemaju resursa za razviti OS pa baziraju rjesenja na linuxu, ak je moguce
<jelly> BotaniCar: bugovi u firmveru, u mreznoj kartici na PCIe koja ima DMA rw memoriji, mogu biti kudikamo gora situacija od bugova u kernelu
<jelly> pristup*
<BotaniCar> Bugovi uvijek mogu biti uzasni, slazem se. 
<jelly> bug u kernelu imas sanse primijetiti; bug u firmveru moze znaciti remote exploit koji je efektivno neprimjetan
<BotaniCar> "BANNED contents (.asc,2017-08-51637541-Bill.vbs) in mail FROM [89.38.243.34] <billing@true-telecom.com>" # dat address
<jelly> nije fejk
<BotaniCar> Vidim, da nije vbs-a, pros'o bi :) 
<jelly> kaj nisu vbs virusi iskorijenjeni oko windowsa 2000-xp 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da tak sam i ja komplet svu instalaciju i plocice i novi bojler za grijanje 15k kunica za njega
<hbogner> SilverSpace, a ne samo kupaonu nego cjeli stan
<ivoks> pa jeb... ti microsoft
<ivoks> gdje se zatrazi delisting ip adresa?
<ivoks> stalno to mijenjaju
<ivoks> saljes na @outlook.com, a dobijes info da hotmail.com server odbija postu i da pogledam live.com link
<jelly> sender.outlook.com, za office365 domene
<jelly> za besplatne se ne sjecam
<ivoks> ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
<ivoks> mislis office.outlook.com?
<jelly> ne
<ivoks> https://sender.office.com/
<jelly> da
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> kakve gluposti, joj
<jelly> izgleda da se netko vratio s godisnjeg ili porodiljnog, blokiralo nas je zbog spama poslanog u 4. mjesecu :-|
<ivoks> zakaj oni ne koriste standardne RBLove
<jelly> na kojeg su reagirali 31.08.
<ivoks> nego moraju nesto svoje
<jelly> nije u tome problem, nego su vrlo nedavno nesto promijenili i poceli agresivno blokirati nove i IP adrese sa malo prometa
<jelly> imas fiksni ip, imas fcrdns, imas spf, nis ne vredi, blokiramo te jer je neko drugi s istog providera spamao u 4. mjesecu
<ivoks> Note: Errors are unlikely, however, if an error is indicated, please resubmit the specific IP or IP range.
<jelly> ne s iste IP adrese.
<jelly> s istog providera
<jelly> unlikely my ass
<ivoks> ma u ovom slucaju je stvarno bio spam
<ivoks> korisnicima je provaljen user/pass
<ivoks> odnosno, dali su ga nekome
<ivoks> i sad, svi te delistaju u roku keks
<ivoks> a ovi nece
<jelly> provaljen, kliknuli su nesto u svjoim windowsima, malware im pokupi iz outlooka konfu
<jelly> osim tuduma koji popuse phishing
<ivoks> Check your Inbox and your junk folder for the email. If you don't see the email within one hour, start over at Step 1 but use a different e-mail account.
<jelly> ili koriste isti password svugdje (yahoo, gmail)
<ivoks> within on hour
<jelly> to je rezerva ak _ti_ imas greylisting ili nesto
<ivoks> The IP address in question is not currently blocked in our system. Please refer to the email message you received from Microsoft and follow the steps it suggests.
<ivoks> o isss
<jelly> ha
<ivoks> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/getsupport?oaspworkflow=start_1.0.0.0&wfname=capsub&productkey=edfsmsbl3&locale=en-us&ccsid=635900597399910848
<ivoks> If you're trying to delist an IP address blocked in Hotmail.com/Live.com/Outlook.com, please use the following link. 
<ivoks> jer gle... taj link je jednostavno za zapamtiti
<jelly> taj sam koristio prije tjedan-dva i nisam ga mogao naci u ticketingu (a namjerno sam ga copy/pasteao da se ne zagubi)
<jelly> http://sistemac.srce.hr/seminar-za-it-specijaliste-optimiziranje-mysql-baze-i-laravela-za-rad-s-vrlo-velikim-bazama-podataka
<Hrki> vecer, ne kuzim jednu stvar
<Hrki> http://packages.ntop.org/apt-stable/
<Hrki> ovdje se lijepo moze skinuti ntop i dodaci
<Hrki> ali kad dojdem na originalnu stranicu, piše da se plaća
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-05
<ivoks> jelly: koliko MSu obicno treba da nesto naprave?
<jelly> pojma, cek da pitam abjuz
<jelly> (11:14:52) sip:[...]: MS je microsoft.. pa meni su odgovorili nakon dva dana (11:15:09) jelly-lync: good enough, hvala (11:15:20) iako su odgovorili tako da su kao postavili grejs period u kojem ce pratiti promet u kojem i dalje mogu blokirati :)
<jelly> ivoks: govorimo o slanju na besplatnu uslugu, hotmail.com ili outlook.com, jeli?
<jelly> ne na ofis365
<jelly> niti azure (sto je isto kao ofis365, manje vise)
<ivoks> jelly: na ofis je ok, kaze da nije blacklistano
<ivoks> rijec je o ovim sranjima outlook.com, hotmail.com, live.com itd
<Mmike> tuga
<Mmike> jad
<Mmike> zagreb
<hbogner> o/ Mmike 
<Mmike> oj
<Mmike> kaki su burgercici bili?
<hbogner> ajmo mikrotikovci, jel na rb951g-2hnd mogu stavit neki usb stick za internet
<vileni> da li imas usb konektor?
<hbogner> ima
<vileni> onda je odgovor, mozes
<vileni> bolje pitanje bi bilo, koji su podrzani :)
<hbogner> vileni, koliko komplikac ije s tim?
<vileni> koliko se ja sjecam, bas nikakve
<vileni> ako je podrzan, radi, ako nije ne radi
<hbogner> e da, to je bolje pitanje
<hbogner> jel netko od vas to radio?
<Mmike> hbogner, ja sam probao
<Mmike> i onak, pola ih ne radi
<vileni> ja se iskreno ne sjecam, kao da jesam radio ali ne mogu biti 100% siguran
<Mmike> kupi si onaj 
<Mmike> wap-lte ovo ono
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/wap-lte-p-859.html
<Mmike> to
<vileni> a sto da kupi ako vec ima ovo
<Mmike> pa ovo ima ugradjen LTE pimpek
<Mmike> a s onim ce se patiti dok ne nadje usb dreker koji mu radi
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> hbogner, za kaj ti treba? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, imam vewc rb951g-2hnd, necu si kupovat nekaj novo
<Mmike> ja moram ic otkaza tele2 ugovor
<hbogner> Mmike, treba mi net dok bnet ne dodje u moju zgradu, pise mi uskoro ali ne i kad je to uskoro
<Mmike> zakaj bnet :(
<hbogner> a neda mis e potpisivat 12/24 mjeseci ugovor za dsl
<Mmike> hbogner, da, onda ti ovaj wap-lte nema smisla - mislio sam da trebas prijenosni 'za na more'
<hbogner> Mmike, jer imam bnet ugovornu obvezu, a nema optike na toj lokaciji jos
<Mmike> bnet optika ti je FTTB, po zgradi i dalje imas kabl
<Mmike> mislim da jedino terrakom trenutno ima FTTB sa DSLom po zgradi, nisam siguran
<hbogner> Mmike, treba mi privtremeni net da zena moze na mail i facebook i d aja mogu do maila i ssh na server
<hbogner> Mmike, nema t-com optike jos do zgrade, a nema ni bnet coax u zgradi jos
<hbogner> moram smislit koja mi je najbolja opcija
<hbogner> moram se popet na krov i istrazit vidljivost, imam neke lokacije na kojiam imam wifi linkove
<Mmike> moram ic jest
<ivoks> issati kako je apple los
<ivoks> ako koristis command line irc klijent
<ivoks> osx ne zna ostati upaljen, ode u sleep; osx rad u terminalu tretira kao idle time
<ivoks> covjek bi pomislio da se to moze rijesiti sa power settingsom
<ivoks> ali ne moze
<ivoks> ne mozes sprijeciti sleep
<ivoks> ovaj ugasi mrezu kada ugasi ekran
<jelly> Mmike: iskon ima fttc, u zgradi je isto vdsl
<jelly> s tako kratkim paricama onda ide 100/50, i to se prodaje kao "optika"
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jelly, i to je odlicno
<Mmike> jer koristis postojeci bakar u zgradi
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdh1[11] sdf1[9] sde1[13] sdb1[12] sda1[7] sdd1[8] sdg1[10]
<Mmike>       14650670080 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/7] [UUUUUUU]
<Mmike> popravio se raid :D
<jelly> to i je plan fiksnim operaterima, lagano se priblizava DSLAM korisniku i skracuje parica, a zadnji dio ostaje bakar
<jelly> tehnologija u razvoju moze gurati 10Gbps preko 100m parice (u, naravno, idealnim uvjetima)
<jelly> G.fast za koji postoji oprema na trzistu, moze cca 200Mbps u prvom prolazu sa paricom od ~100m, sa omjerima down/up od 90:10 do 50:50
<Mmike> e, da :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak da kupim s amazona bez PDVa
<Mmike> ili to ne mogu?
<ivoks> veli meni sad lik iz vipa
<ivoks> da oni sljedece godine uvode 5G
<vileni> lol RewriteRule ^(.*)$ - [R=404]
<vileni> mislim, nije to smijesno, smijesno je da je i jedan 301 sve sto radi na instanci od 30gb rama
<vileni> jelly: nema iskon ftth? :)
<jelly> vileni: ima FTTB i FTTC i FTTx ali H nema :-)
<obruT> jelly: mogo si to jednostavnije i razumljivije napisat: podrzava FTT[^H] :)
<jelly> mislis da ja imam pojma kaj je C i x (B jos pogodim...)
<obruT> c je cabinet ili tako nesto...
<jelly> da
<vileni> jelly: neznam koji ja onda imam :)
<obruT> valjda kutija u kvartu otkud se dalje razvlaci... 
<jelly> a cabinet je cesto unutar b
<jelly> za nove zgrade
<obruT> a moze bit i vani u slucaju kvata di su kuce :)
<obruT> kvata -> kvarta
<jelly> a po cemu je to drukcije od normalnog dslama, sam vrag zna
<obruT> vis, nisam se raspitivo sta HT radi po pitanju g.fast-a ... dok sam jos radio tamo su pripremali neki pilot
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-06
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> Mmike: dodjes na hamburger? :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro, macki ! 
<BotaniCar> KAJ, DI HAMBURGER ?
<BotaniCar> Zakaj nikad ne velite dan ranije :( 
<vileni> tu na zavrtnici
<vileni> ja jos nisam otisao
<vileni> Mmike ne odgovara tako da cu sam :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kako me sjebalo
<Mmike> nisam vidio opce poruku!
<Mmike> vileni, nemrem danas, cekam Kladarica, idem u R&B
<Mmike> nadam se! :D
<vileni> ma, nabijemvasobojicu :)
<BotaniCar> ja se biljezim za hambeka ako idete iduci tjedan pon-sri, danas mi je kasno, a ostatak tjedna delam od doma :( 
<Mmike> skoro me kladaric navbio u ilsecondo :)
<Mmike> uspjesno sam se oduprijeo
<Mmike> a sad, instalirajmo KDE NEon
<BotaniCar> Huh, kaj je ilsecundo ? 
<Mmike> jel' vam radi download.opensuse.org ?
<Mmike> nemrem owncloud client skinit :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, neki restac u novom zagrebu
<Mmike> ok je
<Mmike> onak, bas fino
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, ali ne radi mi ( radi, ali ne salje/prima poruke ) skype na ljunaxu
<Mmike> malo male porcijice, al' korektna hrana
<Mmike> nije ono mesina zderacina :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj ces onda tam .. 
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zajeb je ,nemam od kud skinit owncloud client :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koju verziju trebas ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo ne dela: https://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:desktop&package=owncloud-client
<BotaniCar> ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisi kliknuo?
<BotaniCar> Jesam, sadrzi uputu za ubuntu, ces da ti pastebinam ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/isv:/ownCloud:/desktop/Ubuntu_16.04/
<Mmike> to ne radi
<Mmike> download.opensuse.org ne radi
<BotaniCar> Ahh, tak reci :) 
<BotaniCar> Koji klijent trebas ? Da probam naci ako imam lokalno
<Mmike> naso na laptopu
<Mmike> valjda ce bit ok
<BotaniCar> '1
<BotaniCar> ti nisi preso na seacloud ? 
<BotaniCar> shellloud, kak se vec zov 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> nekima odrzavam to, al' ja ne koristim, ne treba mi
<Mmike> a zgodno mi je kaj owncloud ima kalendar i kontakte i to sve
<BotaniCar> Suglasan
<vileni> ja isprobavam nextcloud sad
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni, obruT, vi stalno nešto doma kemijate sa clusterima/nodovima, pa mi možda možete odgovoriti na pitanje ima li tko potrebe za rentanjem baremetal servera? imamo nešto servera u ormarima koji su idle i ako ima potrebe upogonili i ih jer ovak smao skupljaju/tjeraju prasinu
<vileni> treba meni novi torrent box
<obruT> hbogner: ak je za dzabe, necemo se bunit :)  ak se placa, zadovoljit cu se i s kucnim datacentrom :)
<obruT> upravo mi treba jaca kanta za dic simulaciju nekih deviceova
<hbogner> obruT, nema dzabe ni u stare babe :D
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/09/04/retro_thinkpad_spotted_in_the_wild/ (naslov je navlakusa, "spotted" je jedna slicica, i jedna certifikacija za proizvod)
<jelly> al nek je i samo T470 sa T420 tipkonicom... opet je ta tipkovnica miljama iznad cega drugog sto se sad prodaje
<obruT> ajmo, tko misli da je u pythonu dobra stvar sto se identacijom odredjuje blok koda ? :P da cujem !
<jelly> ima sto gorih stvari u drugim jezicima
<jelly> ok, moras imati pametan editor ak zelis copy/pasteat kod, big deal
<obruT> ima ima... nije da ja hejtam python, cak naprotiv, koristim redovito... al ovo uvijek ujede, kad tad
<obruT> ne samo kod copypasteanja i editiranja s razlicitim editorima gdje jedan ima po defaultu expandtab :P a drugi ne pa nabrzaka na produkciji dodas samo jednu obicnu liniju koda i ujebes sve :)
<obruT> evo danas izgubio cijeli dan da bi skuzio da skripta koju nisam ja pisao i koja bi trebala biti finalizirana, a poziva ju moj kod, ima nekoliko pizdarija krivo uvucenih :P oveca skripta i ne vidi se na prvu
<obruT> i onako, kad je ekipa to testirala na jednostavan nacin, radilo je sve ok :)
<obruT> kad sam ju testirao ja na slozeniji nacin, imala je jebene nuspojave... ono, nije da ne radi, baca greske ili sto vec, jednostavno se cudno ponasa pod nekim inputima
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> vidi ti to ima vas :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: vidi na kaj sam naletio http://www.motogp.com/en/riders/Zdravko+Leljak
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: i nije mu neka statistika :)
<vileni> ali poznato mi ime
<SilverSpace> njegov stari je imao birtiju i njega je poslao kamionom u zagreb po coca colu a on doma mesto kole dopeljao motor :)
<SilverSpace> dva mjeseca je bio u garazi zakljucan motor nije ga smio voziti 
<SilverSpace> a po kolu se morao vratiti isti dan 
<SilverSpace> inace on je iz Križevca 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je bio na grobniku 9 jedne godine
<SilverSpace> yu prvenstva ima hrpu 
<SilverSpace> https://www.motopuls.com/images/stories/TESTOVI/T060/060PO_Zdravko-Leljak.pdf
<SilverSpace> deseti je bio  :)
<vileni> a zbog sina mi je poznat
<vileni> motokros
<Mmike> vileni, SilverSpace : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XESK5yP04wM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2017 FIA Formula 2 at Monza Feature Race - Crazy Final Laps | 1080p :: Duration: 07:06 :: Views: 25,579 uploaded by MT89 :: 200 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> Mmike: voze slikovima na mjestimicno mokroj stazi?
<Mmike> vileni, morka staza skroz
<vileni> kako sporo ovo izgleda :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> osto bez struje, bonbon ne radi, tmobile2 ne radi
<Mmike> ali zato tele2 radi :)
<jelly> na drugom su UPS-u?
<jelly> ili im je bazna toliko daleko da je na drugoj trafostanici :-)
<Mmike> dosla struja
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/kolinda-dugo-ignorirala-kritike-bivseg-branitelja-pa-je-testirao-pohvalom--rezultat-je-ocekivan/992809.aspx
<Mmike> kakva guska :)
<jelly> kaj, student koji joj rade fejs odgovaraju na pohvale, a pokude ignoriraju?
<Mmike> ne na fejsu
<Mmike> neg sluzbeno
<Mmike> "sluzbeno"
<Mmike> ono, dopis posaljes i to
<jelly> ha
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/905483580419317760/pu/vid/720x720/_ff9pm1wlHwz6cmi.mp4
<SilverSpace> je ljuto za popizditi 
<SilverSpace> jos sam si i oko i nos uspio zaljutit
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Kipsha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si to ljuto kuvo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da biskupove krune jalapeno i jos par ljutih
<SilverSpace> vrsta
<SilverSpace> ljuti pekmez :)
<Mmike> pekmez!
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> das teglichicu za degustacijichicu? :)
<SilverSpace> moze 
<SilverSpace> ima i za tebe
<SilverSpace> biskupova kruna je zanimljiva ljuta papricica
<SilverSpace> nije preljuta ali ima odgodu ljutine 
<SilverSpace> slatka i nakon minute usta pocnu zarit
<SilverSpace> https://www.volimljuto.com/proizvod/bishops-crown-sadnica
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad si u republika dubrava :)
<SilverSpace> Tko je ovo preveo "nadgledatelj sustava :)
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nije gledalac sustava 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, proradio download.suse :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto ceka te https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJHXD1bXYAASWKL?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DJB82gaW4AALlOd?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> to je to 
<SilverSpace> https://i2.wp.com/www.f1puls.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/jackie_stewart_j_siffert_graham_hill__mexico_1968__by_f1_history-d5zd1nd.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol koji spojler
<vileni> intel ima coffee lake chipove
<vileni> nijedan nije zvucao tako primamljivo do sada
<SilverSpace> ?
<vileni> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_Lake
<datase> ^ Coffee Lake is Intel's codename for the second 14 nm process refinement following both Skylake and Kaby Lake. Coffee Lake is rumored to consist of 15/28-watt quad-core U-chips with GT3e or GT2 graphics and 35–45-watt H-series chips with...
<SilverSpace> e to 
<SilverSpace> reko bi ti Mmike a di je link :)
<vileni> mene zanima di je coffee lake
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ajme majko mila
<ivoks> sjedis na trgicu
<ivoks> a oko tebe
<ivoks> bank america
<ivoks> reuters
<ivoks> hsbc
<ivoks> barclays
<ivoks> credit suisse
<ivoks> itd itd itd
<ivoks> hbsc
<jelly> sve lopovi, velis
<jelly> osim rojtersa
<SilverSpace> kme
<jelly> zasto xenial instalira lxd i lxcfs po defaultu na server?  FUSE cudesa zbune rsync-based backup.
<jelly> kod instalacije su uklikani standard utilities (koji je po defaultu) i ssh server taskovi.
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-08
<pav> jutar
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> kak je glup KDE novi
<hbogner> Mmike, zakaj?
<Mmike> a glup je
<Mmike> sve je naopacke
<Mmike> i pol tog ne radi :)
<Mmike> al' su barem fontovi - izvrsni!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i to je nešto 
<hbogner> xfce mozda?
<vileni> zale se motogp vozaci da formule imaju previse downforcea
<vileni> pa da staza brzo postane grbava u zonama kocenja
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne voze se tu samo f1 utrke i drugi prave grbe
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS70KUbJTjs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vatrogasci - Lane moje :: Duration: 02:22 :: Views: 426,081 uploaded by plaviZG :: 525 likes :: 41 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi vidio flasica te ceka 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup yup
<Mmike> sam ne stignem danas
<Mmike> nika
<Mmike> k
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije hitno samo da znas
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> kdewallet
<Mmike> svaki cas hoce neki kufer
<SilverSpace> kaj ti fali novca :)
<SilverSpace> kde krade
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma to je k'o neki agent za passworde
<Mmike> samo kaj ssh ne zna radit s njim
<Mmike> jer ssh oce kde4 kurce a ja imam kde5
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ocajno je
<Mmike> ono, KDE ovaj jako lijepo izgleda
<Mmike> ak ga ne koristis
<Mmike> cim ga pocnes koristit, pol tog se raspadne
<pav> gnome ftw Mmike :-)
<Mmike> da, to imam na malom laptopu
<Mmike> neznam kak terminal da upalim bez da odem u one sugave podmenije
<pav> Pa zakaj ne staviš gnome uz KDE ?
<pav> poslije samo biraš kod logina što želiš
<rut> gnome 3.x ili 2.x ?
<Mmike> pav, i to mi pomogne - kak?
<Mmike> osim da se preseravam kak mogu imat i gnome i kde
<pav> Pa ako si navikao na gnome stavi i gnome gore. Skidat KDE sa stroja je major PITA
<ivoks> e moj iphone
<ivoks> zakljucani iphone
<ivoks> stisnes i drzis tipku
<ivoks> i velis 'siri, who owns this phone?'
<ivoks> i dobijes broj telefona i adresu
<ivoks> i ime, naravno
<pav> ivoks: to nije bug, to je feature :-)
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> to je ono najtuznije
<ivoks> kao i ersteov 'otkljucajte pristup svom bankovnom racunu putem otiska prsta'
<pav> Ja se uvijek nadam boljem. Ako postoji i mala mogućnost da krene na bolje, ako postoji incijativa i zdravi temelji, ima nade.
<pav> hrvatica u  (ISC)², budi nadu...
<pav> wb jelly 
<pav> Jel tko oprobao Linux Deploy app ?
<pav> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.meefik.linuxdeploy&hl=hr
<jelly> di sam bio?
<jelly> jel me odspojilo s irca ili
<pav> [14:29:31] * jelly has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<pav> [14:54:57] * jelly (jelly@pdpc/supporter/active/jelly) has joined
<pav> odspojilo te na jedno pola sata
<jelly> pih
<jelly> tease
<jelly> --> Mandarina (~quassel@212-186-77-29.static.upcbusiness.at) has joined #debian
<Mmike> jelly, sta, nema znaci ipak?
<Mmike> ivoks, ja nemam siri na telefonu :)
<Mmike> nit imam 'hello google' upaljeno na androidu
<Mmike> kaj ce me netko snimat
<Mmike> i onda poslije sintetizirat kak pricam da je Ford super auto :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is4yKiMyeAU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TI SI MOJ HIT - GRUPA 777 (1982) :: Duration: 03:11 :: Views: 381,616 uploaded by hikonline 169 :: 1,573 likes :: 105 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, to!
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-09
<ledeni> .weather
<datase> ledeni: weather [--current|--forecast|--all] [US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country]
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 39°F / 4°C (Wind Chill: 36°F / 2°C); Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 26 mins, 46 secs ago | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 62°F / 17°C; Low of 47°F / 8°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of rain; High of 68°F / 20°C; Low of 52°F / 11°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Rain; High of 63°F / 17°C; Low of 49°F / 9°C | (1 more message)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-09-10
<pav> jutar
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/hLubQ 
<sillyslux> http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.3483174.1504990504!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_1200/sign10n-1-web.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-03
<jelly> radikalni antifasisti i radikalna desnica?   Ne, rekao bih da nisu jednako losi...
<obrut> a tek radikalni sistemasi
<jelly> pipa za wc https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Touchless-Automatic-Sink-Hands-Free-Sensor-Tap-Cold-Infrared-Water-Saving-Inductive-Electric-Basin-Faucet-Bathroom/32914657279.html
<obrut> izgubio sam valjda 2-3 dana vremena analizirajuci zasto postoji velika razlika izmedju snmp (ja pisao skriptu) i netflow (opensource collector - a ja agregirao skriptom) accountinga na nekim routerima
<obrut> dosao sam do toga da sam vec posumnjao u ovaj collector i prepravljao svoj collector (koji sam napisao kao kad sam trebao ideju na cemu da naucim programirat u golangu) da radi statistike samo na nekim interfacevima
<obrut> znao sam da mi netflowom ne exportaju ipv6, al informacija je bila da ipv6 prometa ima samo 10% i da je zanemarivo
<obrut> a razlike 2-3x
<obrut> da bi sad na accountingu na samim routerima skuzili da na tim interfaceovima ima do 3x vise prometa po ipv6 nego ipv4 :P
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja mislim da su jednako loši 
<jelly> ja bih rekao da je to jedino zato sto se u ovim krajevima antifasizam neizostavno povezuje sa komunizmom
<SilverSpace> joj još su mi prsti ljuti od čokolada habanera
<jelly> pa nemoj ih gurat u nos
<SilverSpace> upravo gurnuo u oko 
<SilverSpace> jelly: i jedni i drugi imaju krvi na rukana do laktova 
<SilverSpace> komunizam je kaj 
<SilverSpace> antifasisti su se svi pretvorili u komunizam tj režimi 
<obrut> nisu
<obrut> ameri su antifasisti
<SilverSpace> https://www.banggood.com/brands-BlitzWolf-b-11.html
<SilverSpace> njih ne racunas 
<obrut> ali su antifasisti
<obrut> znaci antifasizam != komunizam
<SilverSpace> doduse i zapad se nije ni oslobodio nego su ih ameri oslobodili
<obrut> a kud je ova zemlja krenula, jos ce ljudi plakat za komunizmom
<SilverSpace> obrut: ameri su antikomunisti bar su bili 
<obrut> bjezacemo u Saudijsku zivjet
<obrut> ameri su i antikomunisti i antifasiti :)
<SilverSpace> nisu ni cijelu oslobodili 
<SilverSpace> spanjolska je dugo dugo jos bila diktatorska fasisticka
<SilverSpace> obrut: nitko nece plakati za komunistima :) doli njih samih 
<SilverSpace> sve se to vrti oko povlastica
<SilverSpace> ili ti danas ukruha
<SilverSpace> jelly: ovaj BlitzWolf ima svasta
<SilverSpace> dali je netko od vas skoro kupovao baterije jel Å¡alju u hr 
<SilverSpace> neko vrijeme nisu slali 
<SilverSpace> kod nas 40 kn 18650 i to mali kapacitet
<SilverSpace> deru jebeno
<hrvoje> aaaaaaa, nemojte samo o politici :)
<hrvoje> dajte bolje o ženama ili pivi :D
<obrut> o zenama ? da bar znamo nesto o njima
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: koje žene :)
<SilverSpace> možemo samo o tuđima
<obrut> ma i o njima je tesko jer su zene zbilja nedokuciva bica
<obrut> $ man woman
<obrut> No manual entry for woman
<obrut> eto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> $ info woman
<obrut> No menu item 'woman' in node '(dir)Top'.
<SilverSpace> .woman
<SilverSpace> pih
<obrut> nema dokumentacije, tko bi to razumio
<jelly> veli ovaj battery centar kod mene, 18650 je format, ima najmanje dvije LiIon vrste ćelija tog formata i jedno 5-6 ako se broje i LiFePo i sl.
<jelly> platio sam 270kn za 5 komada nekih 18650, za jače struje (npr. bušilica, usisivač)
<SilverSpace> jelly: 54 kune
<SilverSpace> hm lg kod ovih mojih je 40kn
<SilverSpace> LG 2600mAh
<hrvoje> onda može o pivi, haha :)
<jelly> PPPU
<jelly> piva poslije posla utorak
<jelly> i kad je zamijenio skužili da nešto sa punjačem ne štima, a ne sa ćelijama... prvi put je usisivač radio 10-15 minuta, poslije opet loše
<jelly> stavio bi generički punjač za laptop, al 5 tih ćelija u seriju hoće 25V a ne 18-20V 
<Vlado9A> najbolje da pozoveš hak, oni imaju majstore kaj s ključem 10 generalku naprave, navodno :)
<SilverSpace> ćek kak 25V
<SilverSpace> jelly: si ti siguran
<jelly> apsolutno
<jelly> kad se puni ide 5V neznamA po ćeliji na početku
<jelly> ne 4.1, ne 4,4, 5
<jelly> #onokad drzavna firma pokusava biti cool
<jelly> > Job description
<jelly> > AKO MISLIÅ  DA JE WILDFLY NEKA DIVLJA MUÅ ICA, A JENKINS BATLER ENGLESKE KRALJICE, OVO NIJE POSAO ZA TEBE!
<jelly> (ok, bivša državna firma)
<sillyslux_> rimac?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-04
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> bas sam gledao reklamu za ove na tv: https://jutaspiza.com je li tko probao ove slatke stvari ili ista od njih
<SilverSpace> slatke :)
<SilverSpace> ne kupujem to radim sam doma ono kaj mi paše
<SilverSpace> ovaj vikend ide nova zadnja berba i kuhanje
<jelly> i habanero cokoladu radis sam? :-)
<SilverSpace> od ovih sam nešto probao https://www.volimljuto.com/
<SilverSpace> jelly: da bit ce i habanero onak za probu :)
<SilverSpace> Å¡teta baciti 
<SilverSpace> jelly: habanero ide u rakiju lozu 
<obrut> jel netko dobar s kakvim mrezasem u telekom srbiji ? :)
<jelly> jok
<obrut> htio bih vidjet kako izgleda intranet dio portala od amsterdamskog exchangea
<jelly> veliš, 1990e :-)
<SilverSpace> hu
<jelly> mađarska
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> ivoks: poznanik zvjerka okolo za posal, jel ima kaj kod vas
<SilverSpace> Avioni bez pilota 
<SilverSpace> BoeingMQ25
<obrut> takozvane bespilotne letjelice :)
<sillyslux> dronovi?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne baš 
<SilverSpace> piloti u penziju klinci za konzole :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/08/ubuntu-18-10-drops-android-integration
<SilverSpace> kaj ce se ubuntu pretvoriti u android :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-05
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Gabi Novak - To je blues
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Damir Urban - Privatni Romeo
<sillyslux> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurigids
<datase> ^ Aurigids is a meteor shower occurring primarily within September.The comet Kiess is the source of the material that causes the meteors. The comets orbital period is stated as approximately 1800 to 2000 years, with showers observed in...
<sillyslux> sad sam vidio 2 svijezdice u jednoj minuti :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-06
<sillyslux> https://www.freelance.hr/jobs/2527/vozacica-vilicara-mz
<sillyslux> prvo mislio ono wtf...
<sillyslux> potrazio google i otisa na https://pin-personal.com/impressum/
<sillyslux> lol...
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> ajd, slozi im sajt :)
<sillyslux> hah ostavit cu im poruku "DON'T FUCKING SPAM (THE FUCK... YOU FUCKS)"
<sillyslux> hehe necu
<sillyslux> sad kad sam javno najavijo
<sillyslux> aj neko drugi
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-07
<obrut> hmm, cini mi se da cloudflareov dns odbija konekcije s tmobile ip adresa ?
<obrut> i faking firefox, nabijem idiota koji ga je implementirao, uopce nece da koristi sistemski resolver
<obrut> jao sto bi genijalca koji je to implementirao sad tukao i pitao "zasto si tako glup ?"
<jelly> valjda mozilla zna bolje od tebe koji resolver radi i kome davati informacije po cemu browzas
<obrut> cloudflareu trenutno daje
<jelly> negdje u about:config se moze vratit na sistemski
<obrut> vidim da pita 1.1.1.1 do kojeg mi s moje ip adrese ne radi pristup, od drugdje radi ?!
<jelly> jel ide na udp53 ili nesto cudnije?
<obrut> standardno udp 53
<jelly> brijali su o dns over https
<jelly> DOH
<obrut> ali je zanimljivo da iz nekog razloga ne mogu uopce querat taj DNS s mojih masina
<jelly> kak to radi kad imas vpn i interne domene?
<jelly> hm
<jelly> koji ip imash
<obrut> neki od t-mobilea
<obrut> do jucer je sve radilo ok, danas vise ne radi
<obrut> i to ne na jednoj kanti nego s bilo koje
<jelly> cek da prebacim dejta promet na t-m... pardon, iskon.mobile
<jelly> (sto je SKROZ drukcije!)
<jelly> wtf, "sign in to network"
<jelly> obrut: koji APN je ispravan uopce, internet.ht.hr?
<jelly> po defaultu mi je stavilo web.htgprs i to ne radi
<jelly> dobio sam 10.240.112.168 prije CiGaNAT-a, 31.217.15.209 nakon
<jelly> i stvarno ne radi.  9.9.9.9 radi, 8.8.8.8 radi
<jelly> obrut: moguce je ne da odbija, nego HT routa krivo.  Idealno bi do 1.1.1.1 dosao preko  5  cloudflare.cix.hr (185.1.87.115)  0.912 ms  0.856 ms  0.829 ms
<jelly> a HT se nikad nije spojio na CIX 
<jelly> tko zna kamo ide taj anycast i da li CF iz nekog tehnickog razloga ne vraca promet, mozda nije zabrana
<jelly> obrut: jel to firefox 62?  Kod mene je jos 61.0.1 i radi
<obrut> neki stari je... sad sam drko nesto po postavkama pa mi radi
<obrut> vise ne quera 1.1.1.1
<obrut> trebo bi stavit 18.04 na "glavni" komp... na laptop stavio, ne kuzi mi vise BT slusalice (prije je kuzio, ali nije htio streamat zvuk) :P
<obrut> ocekivao sam da ce to popravit u novijoj verziji, kad ono kita, vise ni ne nalazi
<jelly> obrut: meni radi i nakon patchiranja na 62
<jelly> (laptop je još uvijek na 16.04 ubuntututu)
<jelly> ne mogu dig-at al firefox radi
<jelly> obrut: jel imas firefox iz distre ili od mozille
<jelly> ili, $DEITY forbid, windows build :-)
<jelly> ii  firefox        62.0+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.3 amd64        Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla
<obrut> ak se dobro sjecam, instaliran iz distre, ali mislim da je apdejtan sam preko sebe :)
<jelly> nisam ni znao da to moze
<jelly> ili distra ili mozilla (i onda ima sam svoj apdjet)
<jelly> obrut, bili smo jucer na kafi s bivsom kolegicom koja je sad u Infobipu, veli u uredu s njom je jos 5 osoba iz iskona i 3 iz HT-a
<obrut> da, svi begaju u Infobip
<obrut> ja znam minimalno tri HT-ovca koji su nedavno otisli
<obrut> odnosno 4, al taj cetvrti je otisao i od tamo :)
<obrut> znam i neke iz vipa koji su tamo otisli :)
<jelly> veli da imaju toliko posla da traze (globalno) jos 800 ljudi do kraja 2019
<obrut> evo opet sam apdejto firefox na 62, kliknuvsi na update na samom firefoxu, a poprilicno sam uvjeren da sam ga instaliro iz paketa... paket nebrem updateat jer na ovom kompu verzija vise nema updatea (zato mi se i relativno zuri da stavim 18.04)
<obrut> 11:08 < aLeSD> is it ok to use javascript in postgresql as scripting language ?
<obrut> kako da mu napisem da javascript nije nigdje ok za koristit :P
<obrut> i onda skuzim (replyao je netko) da fakat ima pl/v8
<jelly> obrut: nas networking prijavio njihovom, valjda ce popravit
<obrut> jelly: cool, thanx :)
<obrut> iako, nije da koristim nesto taj DNS :)
<jelly> ni ja, ali je najbrzi
<jelly> sram me reć ali brži je od mojeg u našem datacentru :-)
<obrut> brz je... kako znam ? radio sam neki proof of concept gdje sam pingao i dns querao raznorazne destinacije, medjuostalim i taj DNS... imam sve lijepo nacrtano na grafani :)
<jelly> tj. moj daje 0.8ms RTT sa 20% skokova do 1.2ms, a njihov je konzistentno ispod 1.0ms
<obrut> jedva cekam kad ce netko napravit npm update i razjebat cijelu bazu s tim
<obrut> jel netko mozda nadostukavao paricu s nekim kabelom ? mastor mi kemija nesto doma, ak mi se sjebe kvaliteta i brzina adsla, glave ce letit
<jelly> da kad nije bilo drugog izbora, zalemili dvije zice i gotovo
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> jucer jos jedna žrtva lovrakove ulice 
<SilverSpace> svake godine netko tu nastrada
<SilverSpace> na cesti
<jelly> obrut: popravljeno, mozes li provjeriti
<jelly> (1.1.1.1 je li)
<obrut> radi :)
<obrut> sta su sjebali ? :)
<jelly> nikad nećemo saznati :-)
<jelly> ali s obzirom da je zapinjalo na drugom mjestu ovisno jel islo preko CGNAT ili non-CGNAT, rekao bi nesto kod njih 
<obrut> bas me zanima kad bi se to rijesilo da ja nisam njurgao, a ti se zainteresirao :)
<jelly> a ostale 1.1.1.0/24 su radile :-)
<jelly> pih
<jelly> 64 bytes from 1.1.1.1: icmp_req=1 ttl=60 time=0.880 ms
<jelly> 64 bytes from 213.191.128.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=60 time=1.05 ms
<jelly> 1.1.1.1 je u CIX-u
<jelly> 213.191.128.8 je u nasem DC-u, kuda prođe i sav promet za cix
<jelly> mogu napisati ovoj curi koja se javila pozdrav od I.B. :-)
<jelly> iz > Odjel za IP i infrastrukturu podatkovnih centara
<obrut> ak je zgodna, slobodno ;)
<jelly> uh, a sto ce reci bolja polovica
<obrut> moja ili njezina ? :)
<jelly> da
<obrut> necemo im reci :)
<jelly> idem gledat na imenik
<jelly> eh, vide joj se godine, 4+ banke :-)
<obrut> kak se zove ? :)
<jelly> e sad :-)
<jelly> GDPR!
<sillyslux> sta onda na firefoxu ne mozes pogledat lokalne stranice kao http://halo.lan/
<obrut> trebalo bi radit, al bilo je ekipe koja se zalila da im ne radi, valjda otkako su isli bit pametni i furat te svoje spike oko tcp resolvinga i kojecega
<obrut> isli bit pametni -> firefox developeri
<sillyslux> sad bi sam vidija
<sillyslux> nije to taj firefox u stretch repositoriju?
<obrut> onog trenutka kad meni firefox ne bude htio koristit /etc/hosts uzimam katanu i idem u setnju
<sillyslux> eh bas
<sillyslux> i ostavit ces se duhana kad bude 120Kn kutija
<obrut> ne trosim to :)
<jelly> to će distre popravit al... ono, zašto bi moje računalo po difoltu slalo sve dns upite klaudfleru?!
<sillyslux> a ne guglu...
<obrut> jelly: zato da bi osim tvog providera i cloudflare znao kamo surfas :)
<jelly> pa da
<jelly> moj provider to ne logira, ne da mi se trošit mjesto na disku za takve gluposti :-)
<sillyslux> vec kad se spominje i gdpr, google kupio mastercard podatke :D
<sillyslux> a mislim i jos neke druge, mozda visaa
<sillyslux_> Just heard BBC 4 talk about how shocking it was that Elon Musk was smoking marijuana on the "Josh Rogan" podcast. Lol.﻿
<sillyslux_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycPr5-27vSI&t=2345s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Joe Rogan Experience #1169 - Elon Musk @ 39:05 :: Duration: 02:37:03 :: Views: 1,628,799 uploaded by PowerfulJRE :: 92,282 likes :: 1,780 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux_> ne vidi se dim
<jelly> SHOCKING
<jelly> navodno je trava dobra za glaukom (visoki ocni tlak)
<sillyslux_> oh... 2:10:00
<sillyslux_> hmmm
<sillyslux_> uhhh
<sillyslux_> dim...
<sillyslux_> ohhh
<sillyslux_> pa dobro neke to smidu
<sillyslux_> neke s 75 godina imaju i cure 25
<sillyslux_> 25 cure s 25 god
<sillyslux_> occupy mars pise na majici
<obrut> kad na nekom webu na kojem ste htjeli naci neke informacije naletite na raznorazni output od koda sto barem malo otkriva pozadinu weba, jel dobijete zelju za njuskanjem ? :)
<sillyslux_> da definitivno ali mislim da je nije bas legalno
<jelly> ja ne dobijem zelju za njuskanjem, ali se iduci dan pojavi netko potpuno nevezan sa tor-exit ip adresa tko njuska
<sillyslux_> ali ti imas exit node
<jelly> neeeemam
<jelly> tko zna tko to ima
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-08
<sillyslux> Tesla shares crashed 6% on Friday as two of its senior executives quit, just hours after the electric carmaker’s chief executive Elon Musk sparked concern by smoking marijuana on a live web show.
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/07/tesla-chief-elon-musk-smokes-marijuana-on-live-web-show
<obrut> to govori o tome koliko cijene dionica nemaju veze s vezom
<obrut> vjerojatno bi bala vrijednost i da se sazna da ovaj ima tekucu stolicu
<obrut> jer jebiga, poslovanje pati
<obrut> Server Error in '/' Application.
<obrut> Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
<obrut> Line 9:      bool isEvent = item.FolderName == "clanci~Dogadanja";
<obrut> ...
<sillyslux> 69.7MB transferred bravo https://radioimotski.hr/2018/09/08/panika-u-imotskom-nivo-rijeke-vrljike-i-dalje-u-opadanju/
<sillyslux> 8 slike s ~8MB
<sillyslux> u paniki zaboravili pripremit slike za web
<sillyslux> IMOĆANI ODAHNULI: Izvori su nakon potresa gotovo presušili, ali sada vodostaj Vrljike polako raste
#ubuntu-hr 2018-09-09
<jelly> oprez, pada žbuka http://lavandin.tumblr.com/post/173063654225/tito-hero-in-reference-to-my-previous-post
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-02
<dodobas> yutro
<SweetMuffin> Morgen ! 
<jelly> skidao sam 32KB/s sa ppa, vele na #launchpad da je izlazna mreza cesto zakucana
<jelly> (na ppa.launchpad.net)
 * jelly skida jos i fontove od Grupe da se dokumenti prikazu ispravno
<jelly> https://github.com/marcelfahle/telekom-branding/tree/master/fonts
<jelly> nije to sam tak, treba prava nijansa magente biti, i pravi TeleGrotesk font
<jelly> kisa
<SweetMuffin> Izvrstan naziv fonta ! 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-03
<nixhr> jutro
<nixhr> jel tko koristi Xiaomi 9T?
<ivoks> jebte mononukleoza
<dodobas> bolje mono nego duo :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: jel ti vredi kaj ako koristim Xiaomi mi 9 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 2016 sam 2 mjeseca bio na dijeti i tretirali me kao bolesnog, onda su skuzili da su mi krivo dijagnosticirali mononukleozu. 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bozicna trpeza, svi sve jedu, a ja na zgancima s mlijekom :)
<ivoks> ta dijeta koju sam ja dobio nema smisla
<ivoks> u biti se samo treba hraniti zdravo, izbjegavati puno masnoca i secer
<ivoks> to sto nasi daju za dijetu nitko drugi ne preporuca
<ivoks> nasi vele ne jaja, a sve sto sam nasao sugerira jaja
<BotaniCar> na zalost, kao i s svime, moras temu istraziti sam i onda doci doktoru s prijedlogom. 
<ivoks> nasi inzistiraju na ugljikohidratima, a svi vani vele 'kaj si lud, ugljikohidrati hrane upale'
<ivoks> otkako sam na toj dijeti, dobio sam 3kg
<ivoks> tak da sam danas odlucio to odjebat :)
<ivoks> jedite pudinge i kompote
<ivoks> to je ziher super za organizam :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: meni su dijagnosticirali mono iako mi je krvna slika bila savrsena
<ivoks> otisao na tu dijetu, krvna slika otisla u 3pm
<BotaniCar> Uzas, velim ti kaj bi ja. Propitaj se, nadji nesto sto ti ima vise smisla i onda odi doktoru da ti to uvede kao terapiju/dijetu. Po mom iskustvu, nikad mi nisu rekli da ne mudrujem nego su prihvatili. 
<ivoks> zadnji put sam to i napravio
<ivoks> kad sam skinuo 12kg
<ivoks> pitao me kako
<ivoks> reko, radio sam sve suprotno od onoga 'kaj je zdravo'
<BotaniCar> To je to. 
<ivoks> preskakao sam dorucak i tovio se masnom hranom 
<jelly> preskakao dorucak?!?!?!
<ivoks> godinu prije toga, nalazi krvi su bili ko da sam pred smrt
<ivoks> a taj put sve savrseno, skinuo 12kg, tlak savrsen, itd
<BotaniCar> to sad ja radim, ne jedem do 12h i jedem do 22h
<ivoks> tak da me doktor pitao kak
<ivoks> ja jedem izmedju 12h i 20h
<BotaniCar> jelly: ceremonijalno preskakanje preko dorucka je dio svake balansirane dijete :)
<nixhr> ivoks, fucked up. CMV ili EB?
<ivoks> CMV
<jelly> ja ne mogu jesti prije 11:15 da se na glavu postavim, prolaz za jesti je stisnut
<ivoks> EB sam prohodao dok sam bio mali
<nixhr> ivoks: imao ja prije 7 godina, mislio sam da cu riknut, trebalo im je 2 tjedna da dijagnosticiraju
<nixhr> lezao u bolnici
<nixhr> temperatura svaki dan 39+
<ivoks> ja temp nisam mogao skidati paracetamolom, nije islo
<ivoks> samo ibuprofen
<nixhr> BotaniCar: ne znam koju kameru koristis al skuzio sam da je ova njihova zakurac, pa sam probao gcam, al to je port pa jebe sa lens selektorom
<nixhr> ivoks: ja sam svaki dan roknuo predvecer 800mg ibuprofena
<nixhr> po 4-5 pidzama presvuko svakodnevno
<nixhr> a kak ti je zdrijelo jel to ok?
<ivoks> ja sam 2 tjedna imao neki cudan osjecaj; temp 37,x. nikakvi bolovi, sve ostalo ok. otisao sam izvaditi krv i na rengen pluca; sve super
<nixhr> aha, znaci tebi nije neka drama
<ivoks> doktorica primarne zastite vise nije znala kaj bi, dala mi uputnicu za hitnu
<jelly> "upalni proces"
<ivoks> dosao u zaraznu na hitni prijem, ovi opet vadili krv jer im nije jasno
<ivoks> velim 'imam bebu od 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> 'AHA!'
<nixhr> ivoks e pa to!!!!!
<ivoks> mozda imate mononukleozu
<nixhr> moj sinek je imao isto 6-7mj tada
<ivoks> ajde opet vaditi krv (2x u istom danu)
<nixhr> kolko si cekao na nalaz za CMV?
<ivoks> tri dana
<ivoks> dosao u srijdeu, dobio dijagnozu i dijetni plan
<ivoks> kako sam poceo s tom dijetom tako mi je temperatura siknula na 39,6 39,9
<ivoks> brufen prah, jedan ujutro, jedan navecer, svakih 6 sati
<ivoks> er, 12 sati
<ivoks> i stanem u nedjelju na vagu, dobio 3kg
<ivoks> 3kg u tjedan dana
<nixhr> da, sranje. divlja temperatura od toga. imas srece da si uletio u batch za analizu cmv
<ivoks> isao na kontrolu u ponedjeljak, jucer
<nixhr> ja sam cekao 10 dana
<BotaniCar> nixhr: slabo koristim kameru, i koristim njihovu kad koristim. Kaj treba isprobati ? 
<ivoks> veli 'sad vam krv izgleda kao da ste bolesni'
<nixhr> BotaniCar: ma nis, samo kukam :)
<ivoks> pa naravno kad jedem secer jebo vas ja
<nixhr> da, ima neka dijeta, uglavnom jako je dobro pit sirutku, svjezi sir, nista masno... jetra se mora oporavit
<nixhr> silimarin mislim da se zovu kapsule, to pomaze. 
<ivoks> ma ja sam dobro
<phd> *bup*
<phd> rp*
<phd> mhm... kava prvo :)
<ivoks> phd: cestitke :)
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> 'ma ja sam dobro' :)
<ivoks> hrvoje: cestitke :)
<phd> lol ivoks 
<ivoks> phd phx
<ivoks> zaboravim se
<phd> znanš mene ;-F
<phd> znaš*
<phd> ivoks, zaboraviš se pa se sjetiš :-)
<phd> nego kaj, papirići :-))))))))))))))))))))
<phd> bijel :-P
<phd> bijeli*
<phd> ipak prvo koffi
<phd> brb
<pav> brb, reboot
<jelly> kofi anan
<BotaniCar> Prvo kava, pa WC, onda na IRC :)
<jelly> u firmi smo zaključili da sve fizicke strojeve treba virtualizirati u klaud.
<BotaniCar> A klaud imati u svom DCu u podrumu.
<jelly> Ukljucivo hostove za virtualizaciju.
<BotaniCar> Suplje u prazno
<jelly> cloud treba staviti u cloud
<phd> *bak
<phd> jea!
<phd> :-F
<phd> https://imgur.com/a/D12xcRk
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: not safe for work!
<BotaniCar> Ja sam malo pre plitak da bi shvatio poantu slike :(
<BotaniCar> nego, phd , si jos po morima? kako je dole ?
<phd> jelly, upoznah ti rođaka ahahahah
<phd> Jela lija
<phd> :-P
<phd> neki qrim hahah
<phd> rn
<phd> uf
<phd> Krimen
<phd> ;)
<phd> BotaniCar, doma sam
<phd> Malo šetam gradom, malo lijepim papiriće po spomenicima ;-F
<phd> ček, vijesti
<phd> haha
<phd> zadnja stvar prije vijesti na 101 :-D
<phd> opet bišćčašž sama sa sobom, BotaniCar 
<phd> :)
<phd> I fought law, and lo-one
<phd> lowkick
<jelly> .monologue phd
<datase> jelly: monologue [<channel>]
<jelly> .monologue
<datase> jelly: Your current monologue is at least 2 lines long.
<jelly> ha, moš samo svoj vidit
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcUv-TzVWUc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: They SAID this would be EASY... - Gaming at 8K 60fps :: Duration: 20:13 :: Views: 4,122,388 uploaded by Linus Tech Tips :: 109,873 likes :: 3,218 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> komentari, just hil1!hedanjeban
<phd> .monologue jelly #linux
<datase> phd: monologue [<channel>]
<phd> .monologue jelly linux
<datase> phd: monologue [<channel>]
<phd> ne radi to
<phd> .monologue jelly [#linux]
<datase> phd: monologue [<channel>]
<phd> .monologue jelly [linux]
<datase> phd: monologue [<channel>]
<phd> pff!
<phd> bijel dim*
<BotaniCar> phd: <jelly> ha, moš samo svoj vidit
<phd> *kmeek*!
<phd> :)
<phd> kao ponovo rođen :)
<phd> .monoloque
<phd> ;-P
<phd> monologue
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 7 lines long.
<phd> wabbi*
<BotaniCar> Redhat8 ima u sebi deduplikaciju <3
<jelly> ma di
 * jelly čeka CentOS 8
<jelly> a ka' će, ne znamo
<BotaniCar> Neki dan sam gledao roadmaop, blizu je 
<BotaniCar> OK, "blizu je" vec tjednima :)
<jelly> ^
<jelly> ako pitaš na #centos maltene te kickaju odma
<BotaniCar> :) prestao sam tamo dolaziti, vise naucim na #debian ili #ubuntu nego tamo
<jelly> al gušt je trolat malo
<jelly> na #ubuntu sam valjda ukupno jednom dobio, ne odgovor ali bar pointer na pravi kanal
<BotaniCar> Ho, deduplicirani volume ne moze u fstab bez drkanja po systemd-u , ako zelis bootati server (inace se krene mountati dok dedup servis jos nije u funkciji i sve se skrsi). Rjesenje je da napravis mounting servis za svaki deduplicirani disk i das systemdu da ih mounta nakon kaj se dedup servis pokrene :)
<BotaniCar> s/servis/unit/
<BotaniCar> vele da je gain na dedupliciranim particijama s logovima oko 10:1
 * phd is on Debian 10 finally
<phd> Win$hihinj NMA
<phd> :-P
<phd> a ovi klinci 
<phd> rahatluk i razmjena vještina
<phd> jeb*
<phd> čekali su oko 20 godina da im kažem zašto je NTFS bolji od ikojeg fs-a
<phd> jer, hahah yeb*
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 9 lines long.
<phd> Ajde joj jedna, možda dvije linije. NTFS ima auditing u sebi od prvog dana. NTFS ima u sebi i database FS layer od prvog dana. Zato je Gates kupio i uništio database tvrtke. Nije on to kupovao da sjeb* ikoga već kako bi napravio bolje windowse. Pri tome je naljutio nemali broj ljudi jer je radio razor, tehniku žileta. Uzmi dobru firmu, ponudi joj sve i onda,.... Onda *seck! odreži im žilu na vratu, ugasi firmu i sve ubaci u Windows.
<phd>  Bill Gates je RaZoR-blade za tvrtke. 
<phd> mi smo mu objašnjavali to od početka. Nemreš bit RaZoR, nemeš bit naš, ako režeš žile na vratu, spajaš zombije na Win$dows, radiš Widows, a ne Windows. Ubijaš tvrtke, tamo su radili ljudi, očevi, majke. Ti si Gates, ubojica velikog ranga koliko si ljudi ostavio gladnima i žednima. Čitave obitelji. Odjebi te svoje pare, daj ih u dobrotvorne svrhe. Ostavi si 10-11% ne treba ti više, ni tebi ni tvoj obitelji do krajnjeg stadija sunče
<phd> vog sustava.
<phd> I ne diraj Debian. točka.
<phd> .monlog
<phd> monjolog
<phd> .mojo
<phd> pf*
<phd> fuk. 
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 20 lines long.
<phd> evo i dvadeset i prva da bude 21
<phd> Mogu ja tak i duplo, do 42 - HHGTTH :-F
<phd> ima tu živih 1911 kurira po Zagrebu :-P
<phd> hhaha
<phd> Å¡to je to? RaZoR 1911 kurir :-P
<phd> Warez na Internetu? Warez na ...
<phd> bezveze
<phd> Fuk!"* p2p
<phd> warez na usenetu
<phd> binary usenet i derriiiii!
<phd> ili bolje?
<phd> Warez na *novimnj* HDD ovima iz uvoza
<phd> Naručiš hdd sa Amazona, na dostavu frendu u Kinu :-P
<phd> pff*
<phd> fuk p2p
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 36 lines long.
<phd> Idemo do 42? :-D
<phd> BotaniCar, ?
<phd> Dakle, Debian je dijete. Debian is a child 
<BotaniCar> ispod 42 nema smisla, ali onda ja moram ckomit. A to mi bas ne ide. 
<phd> to je istina 
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 2 lines long.
<phd> l0l BotaniCar 
<phd> ček da poslušam vijesti u 15:00 na HR1 to će bit zanimljivo
<phd> :-)
<phd> :-F vampir sa iščupanim lijevim zubom, i preraslim sjekutićima hahah. To je nastalo na Antares BBS-u l0l
<phd> možda je bio i :: TvRi BBS ::, tko zna. Vremna ASCII art-a
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 8 lines long.
<phd> ok BotaniCar kaj sad?
 * phd ak buš šutil BotaniCar ili samo slal /me, došli bumo brzo do 42
<BotaniCar> Nemoj me sad, dost mi mozak siluje pokusaj da si desifriram onaj clanak (clanak?) s frajeri.org :)
<BotaniCar> I di si se Vida danas sjetio ?
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 1 line long.
<phd> BotaniCar, Vid je uvijek u mojim mislima
<phd> i u mojim sjećanjima
<phd> Kad je ponovo krenula bolest, htio rekao je "Da mi je barem, imati backup/reinstall pa da sve iz mozga prebacim u drgugo, zdravo tijelo."
<phd> nema toga još Vid, bit će jednog dana. Spojiš kablove na tijelo i pretočiš se u kaj hoćeš. Kiborga ili novo tijelo ili #Cray-a
<phd> To je bilo negdje u ruj. godine davne
<phd> pričano u njegovoj sobi. On i ja i njegovo "skladište". Tako smo zavali nered u njegovoj velikoj sobi. Serveri, stari i novi hardware
<phd> A ono, About..., Čitaj prva slova u riječima. i piši ih u Notepad ++
<phd> pa čitaj što si napisao :)
<phd> BotaniCar, 
<phd> Nije Bandić Batmen! :-P
<phd> https://frajeri.org/kad-batman-kaze-ovo-je-zaista-zadnje/
<BotaniCar> Nije, ali je najblize batmanu kaj bumo ikad videli :)
<phd> Bandić je skroz ok zapravo
<phd> A tko je BatMan, e....
<phd> to je članak iz 2012. godine
<BotaniCar> Odi proc, mislio sam da ozbiljno pricamo, jebo ti Bandica, da ne napisem obrnuto :)
<phd> je!
<phd> čitaj blog :-P
<phd> Batman. to nije betmen
<phd> bo nije bet, oklada
<phd> to je *bat*ga
<phd> Bat, jebat man, je ....
<phd> Nije Bandić Milanović, to ti je to.
<phd> Milanović, pravi 'rvat iz 'rvcackq!
<phd> ne.
<phd> Prezimena u Milanovićq vljad? aha.
<phd> gqdđohoho.
<phd> gedđo. brbin srbin
<BotaniCar> Sorry, dzaba tipkas. Mozak mi je stao na "bandic je skroz ok" :)
<phd> ok, polako BotaniCar 
<phd> i Mamić je možda ok.
<phd> a Å¡ta sad?*
<phd> pa, za Glavaša se ne zna.
<phd> Glavaš, Glavaš je imao "dozvolu za SVE!"
<phd> kao i još neki....
<phd> Neki su živqo neki su trtmrt.
<phd> neqi si nest. a 
<phd> zanekima je još traga i traži
<phd> polako BotaniCar 
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 11 lines long.
<BotaniCar> Nemres mi opravdati Bandica tvrdnjom da je i Mamic OK :) To je kao da si mi nakon 10 piva dao jos deci rakije da se popravim :)
<phd> Grlić-Radman šef diplomacije???
<phd> pfu!*
 * phd začepi nos...
<phd> Å¡efovi diplomq. REgiJE 3:->
<phd> ud nah, ah...
<phd> *šic*proć!~
<phd> Iš'o Čedo u dućan, nije rek'o dobar dan,
<phd> Iš'o Čedo VAN!
<phd> Nisi rekao Dobar dan!
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 10 lines long.
<phd> 11
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 12 lines long.
<phd> Uragani na Ameriku?
<phd> Zemlja, planet, se pobunila protiv USA. jebq*
<phd> I djeca to vide, samo su US lijepi i slijepi.
<phd> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/tko-je-zapravo-gordan-grlic-radman-sanader-ga-nije-volio-s-milanovicem-je-bio-dobar-a-plenkovicu-nije-bio-prvi-izbor/9247643/
<phd> udbaah
<phd> tata mog prijatelja, Klišanić je 1972. bio optužen da je ženama nožem rezao grliće maternice. Grlić rad man
<phd> eto.
<phd> Tata mu je bio kriminalac i živio je u Švicarskoj.
<phd> I ćopili su ga i ufbaah je rekla, sad, tresni metkom u čelo ovog ili si mrtaf
<phd> stari je došao do lika, lik je pobjegao kroz aha. šta?
<phd> kroz prozor 
<phd> premali da se kroz njega provuče čovjek.
<BotaniCar> :) 
<phd> bilo je to na hodniku
<phd> stari je imao pukilicu s prigušivačem
<phd> isprsio se ispred svoje mete, popio metak u rame od udbaah iza ugla. Tog je vidio ali nije bio dovoljno brz.
<phd> Meta je pobjegla
<phd> A Klišanića su našli po tragu krvi, psima. 1971 nije bilo DNA
<phd> Kristijan Klišanić, njegov sin, bio je najljepši dečko u Zapruđu
<phd> i moj najbolji frend
<phd> njegov tata je bio u zatvoru, a moj je poginuo na Uralu. udbaah
<phd> 1974, Križ Užbe
<phd> Razviješ tamo Hrvatsku zastavu i kaj,
<phd> nema te više
<BotaniCar> OK, da si ja odvijem opruge u mozgu: Bandic bi *mogao* biti OK, ako uspije zagreb pokloniti Arapima. par rezanja ruku za kradje kasnije, pocinje prosperitet. Zene pod velovima su mala cijena, ionak ih imam po kvartu. 
<BotaniCar> Oma jedna malena u Sesvetskoj osnovnoj koju starci svaki dan obuku u Rumunjsku nosnju i tako ide u skolu. Jedina. Zakaj to rade detetu mi je van pameti. 
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a56asUaMvXU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TBF - Nostalgicna (TEKST) :: Duration: 05:58 :: Views: 159,322 uploaded by Laske De Marco :: 653 likes :: 26 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<phd> otprilike tako
<phd> fali još samo <biće> iz Afrike za 100 €, cijena prava sitnica. Godine po izboru.
<jelly> biće, biće, C64?
<phd> nope
<phd> dečkić, curica, tranny, TSTG, biraj...
<phd> oš sa SIDA ili bez.
<phd> sve po 100 €
<BotaniCar> Sa bez sida nije skuplje ? :) 
<phd> nije me zanimalo kad sam bio na tržnici :'(
<phd> * Now talking on #Cyberia
<phd> * Topic for #Cyberia is: Welcome to the #Cyberia, an exclusive and jaw dropping channel where the cyberians hang out and talk about Internet, technology and anything uptime-related!  �  Feel free to idle here and collect cyberian dust.  �  Everyone now goes to #Corsair
<phd> * Topic for #Cyberia set by ChanServ!services@services.oftc.net (Sat Feb  9 18:34:32 2019)
<phd> <_pa> *yaws*
<phd> <_pa> groar!
<phd> <_pa> .weather
<phd> <_pa> .w ZAG04
<phd> <_pa> pfff*
<phd> * Duke has quit (Ping timeout: 480 seconds)
<phd> lol
<phd> https://imgur.com/a/Dfkcj28
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: not safe for work!
<jelly> manje pejstanja moliću!
<phd> jelly, goliću!
<phd> *voliću
<phd> l0liću
<BotaniCar> ban kantom polit cu 
<phd> manje pasteanja, ok, but...
<phd> /kick jelly whatevea reason :-P
<phd> jelly, taj tvoj rođaj, jeb* Doveo me iz La Musica Bar u "Kod Mome"
<phd> ah :)
<phd> skoro popio previše :-D
<BotaniCar> Cekaj, Momo jos postoji ? :) Ajme :) Ista klijentela ? 
<phd> bio u Subotu ahahahaha
<BotaniCar> s/bio/pio/ :) 
<phd> kod Mome u Subotu, ah
<phd> s petka na subotu bi/pi/skoro prefećq!
<phd> fu...
<phd> netk naruq 5 BotaniCar 
<phd> pa otišli 
<phd> jelly, ta tvoja rodbina nije baš normalna kad previše popije, ...
<phd> .monologue
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 7 lines long.
<phd> Popis stranivnjištva od 1.travnja
<phd> koja Å¡ala :-D
<ivoks> ajde konacno da vise nece biti popisa stanovnistva
<ivoks> to je jedna od onih 'to smo radili zadnjih 200 godina, zasto ne bi i dalje?' mantri
<ivoks> a mozes svaki dan znati koliko je ljudi gdje
<ivoks> joj, steta kaj nema uzivo prijenos iz britanskog parlamenta :D
<ivoks> jebte, crna gora je na svjetskom u kosarci, a mi nismo
<ivoks> fakat nam je kosarka otisla u 3pm
<phd> ivoks, "neće" biti. Popis kreće prvog Aprila :-]
<phd> jrb* ga ivoks, košarka, pare... bijeli dim. Hrvati ne igraju lokalne lige više. u NBA se upada iz srednje škole :-P
<phd> Dođu na trening Dino i ekipa, i kaj? :-D
<phd> Kakva 'rvacka koarka, koviljka.
<phd> .monologue 
<datase> phd: Your current monologue is at least 5 lines long.
<phd> 4, pero sine datase 
<jelly> Chrome sad skriva https:// i www. u adresnoj traci.  Ja 5 minuta gledam kako redirekta i učitava krivi host, koji uopće ne postoji u dnsu
<jelly> @#$%^
<phd> *burbp*argh*aaaa
<phd> bio neki slon za večeru
<phd> :)
<phd> izgleda kao veprić, a zapravo slon. Osjećam se kao da sam pojeo mamuta. Cijelog.
<phd> fina neka večera
<phd> :)
<phd> /me brb
<pav> https://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/munja-je-udarila-avion-u-kojem-se-vozio-ivica-dacic-morali-su-prisilno-sletjeti/
<pav> pk*
<pav> ČK zapravo....
<pav> PČK :-D P^K
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-04
<_pa> 
<statev> oh l0l
<statev> jutro junaci :-P
<_pa> uh
<_pa> ovaj prank čekam godinama. Mmike nixhr nvucinic jelly-home BotaniCar 
<_pa> obrut, civija, davor, Hrki hrvoje  
<_pa> leden, psydroid SweetMuffin vrodic[m] vileni 
<nixhr> jutro
<_pa> nixhr, jutro
<_pa> nixhr, just check the log
<_pa> [07:07:04] * You are now known as statev
<_pa> l0l
<SweetMuffin> Jutro momcine ! 
<SweetMuffin> Kak sam gladan k'o pas, a 12h je dalekoooo
<nixhr> SweetMuffin: pa kaj nekaj ne mkrnes ko ja u 7 ujutro dva sendvica :)))
<_pa> /join ##Linux ahahah
<_pa> netko je dignuo zastavicu hahaha
<_pa> could you consolidatežvrć
<_pa> bok jelly 
<SweetMuffin> nixhr, kad se dovedem u stanje da mi je trbuh poplocan k'o tvoj, onda cu mrknut i zenu i sendvic u 7. OK, ovo za zenu ne znam dok ne pitam :) 
<nixhr> LOL
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Isu5JpXNzxI # kak ovi ljudi prase, a rokaju rok duze nego sam ja ziv :) 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - Firepower "FULL ALBUM" HQ || HD :: Duration: 01:02:15 :: Views: 1,614,157 uploaded by Metalheads Corporation :: 15,995 likes :: 735 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<_pa> 
<_pa> 
<_pa> jelly, ? :)
<jelly> da?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> stigla zima 
<_pa> e sad, BotaniCar i jelly  :-P
<_pa> Mmike, :-P
<SweetMuffin> Si vid'o SilverSpace , kod mene jutros 10C
<_pa> SweetMuffin, dobro da nije bilo 11 :->
<SweetMuffin> Onda SilverSpace ne bi otvorio s "stigla zima"
<SweetMuffin> Sad je 19, bar kod mene u hladu
<_pa> ah, zaladilo malo...
<_pa> Ide ta, nuklearna zima...
<_pa> malo je ubzala doduše :-D
<_pa> sve je OK SweetMuffin 
<_pa> dosta je valjda vas nekolicina da posvjedoči :-D
<_pa> ili baš moram sve, te police posložiti ponovo?
<SweetMuffin> Proslo je 12, mogu sad i police od krumpira jest' 
<_pa> Samo da mi je kakva polica osiguranja...
<_pa> gdje je jelly ?
<jelly> tu je
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Clouds - few clouds. Temperature 22.2°C/72°F (21.1 to 24.4°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 43% Pressure at sea level: 1021hPa Visibility: 10km
<jelly> ma ovdje je 25
<phd> jelly - to je nešto preef*ino ;-)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: da hladno je ujutro :)
<SilverSpace> .weather Dubrava 
<datase> Dubrava,RU(lat,lon=51.71,39.19) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 25.0°C/77°F (25.0 to 25.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 25% Pressure at sea level: 1014hPa Visibility: 10km
<SilverSpace> još malo pa treba klimu palit
<SilverSpace> Dubrava,RU
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Ja imam na zadnjim zicevima dekice. Deci prek dana vruce, a kad ih furam u trticvr onda je sljivica
<SilverSpace> ja se rano probudio i u vrt kao inace u kratkim hlacama i kratkih rukava bome Å¡ljiva 
<jelly> ima li tko r.pi4 i koliko je brz/spor za gui upotrebu?
<obrut> jelly: imam ja, ali nisam isprobavao standardni desktop... na kodiju se osjeti razlika u gui-u naspram trojke... konacno je fluidno
<obrut> jelly: sta bi vrtio gore ?
<jelly> terminale, wm, remotedesktop i media player
<jelly> moozda vnc
<jelly> klijenta.  i rdp isto klijenta.
<jelly> web browser vjerojatno ne bi vrtio na njemu nego drugdje, 4GB is not enough for anybody
<SweetMuffin> Ako je swap na SSDu 4GB je skroz OK 
<SweetMuffin> Imao sam do nedavno jednu 2GB kantu koja mi je trebala za VPN i dalje rad kroz njega, islo je 
<sillyslux__> ma kakvi, s 4gb nemos normalno koristit desktop, ono za svakodnevni rad, browser itd, prosla su ta vremena
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-05
<nixhr> jutar
<jelly> putar
<jelly> SweetMuffin: ako je swap na ssd-u i ne paziš, ssd će možda krepati brže nego očekivano
<jelly> ask me how I know!
<jelly> SweetMuffin: zram swap je bolja opcija
<SweetMuffin> jelly, koliko kostaju, nek krepavaju. Nemrem na stroju s 2GB RAM-a ugurat jos i ZRAM. u swapu sam a ni boot nije zavrsio 
<jelly> SweetMuffin: mozes i probaj
<jelly> pola od toga stavi za zram + swap 
<jelly> ssd swap ostavi, ali sa nizim prioritetom
<jelly> a kad velim "pola" mislim zram te velicine da pojede pola fizicke memorije.  2GB zram swap pojede cca 0.7-1GB RAM za desktop upotrebu
<jelly> ak stroj ima 4 core, napraviti 2 zram od 1-1.25GB.  Ako ima samo 2 onda 1 veci zram od 2-2.5GB
<jelly> kompresija je 2-3x, vise ak je chrome najveci potrosac
<jelly> ak je server use, ne znam
<jelly> dimenzioiranje tako da velicina zram bude 1-1.5 velicine memorije, i vise njih da bude brze i da svaki trosi 1 core po potrebi.  Npr. za 8GB RAM i 4 core: http://paste.debian.net/1098863/
<SweetMuffin> Probam, hvala 
<SweetMuffin> glupa fedora, updateam, sad mi ne radi najgornji red tastature, nemrem staviti usklicnik
<hrvoje> nema više browsera koji bi bio iole dobar za neki raspberry pi ... koma
<hrvoje> a chrome bi valjda ugušio cluster raspberrya
<obrut> super je kad je firefox presao na multithreading... prije mi je zakuco jedan core na 100%, sad mi zakuca sve coreove na 100% :P
<obrut> napredak, nema sta
<nixhr> hrvoje: uzas, da. i to sam primjetio unatrag recimo godinu dana. leakaju svi memoriju, ostavim face recimo prek noci, ovaj pojede 16GB, pa koji k
<nixhr> do nedavno sam na stroju sa 2GB mogo radit sve normalno
<hrvoje> ili ublock origin ... ostaviš ga u outlook 365 i dođeš ujutro na 6000 blokiranih objekata
<hrvoje> jer se tak kvalitetno prave web stranice :)
<hrvoje> da oni znaju kaj je sve stalo na 3.5" floppye ... windowsi + browser + svašta na svega par flopija
<Mmike> Trebamo svi prec na arch :D
<hrvoje> natrag na slackware :) koliko sam natukao telefonskog računa skidajući slackware diskete
<hrvoje> uši mi izvukli, vukle se po podu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: yes yes, no, yes yes :)
<jelly> hrvoje: it was an IMPULSE download!
 * jelly se skriva
<jelly> kaj to je, adekvatno skaliranje sustava?
<jelly> https://www.telegram.hr/zivot/kakav-senzacionalan-pocetak-skolske-godine-stranice-vecine-skola-u-hrvatskoj-su-pale-roditelji-ne-mogu-do-informacija/
<DomaMuffin> Da je meni znat' kakav je to web kaj se rusi, dvojim da CARNET nema linka ili da server nije dosta jak
<jelly> ili, to ne smije biti 1 server, a vjerojatno je
<Mmike> jelly, https://scontent.fzag2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/12304304_10153872191563629_8366426371374481543_o.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_oc=AQkhSMP7iF1pQZb0s7tThKLDN3GhmbFAWM7XdM0fErCkOvyLDBFEWkYuC-x5Ny2d4uQ&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag2-1.fna&oh=1dc6a81e14e8e9e3359b782a1b5c1fdd&oe=5DCC777B
<jelly> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCollough_effect # mozak ima burn-in efekt kao CRT ili LCD koji može trajati tjednima
<datase> ^ The McCollough effect is a phenomenon of human visual perception in which colorless gratings appear colored contingent on the orientation of the gratings. It is an aftereffect requiring a period of induction to produce it.
<jelly> Mmike: hm, imam filing da si poslao već bolju kvalitetu prije koji mjesec-godinu
<Mmike> jelly, pred par godina, al' to je ta ista fotka
<Mmike> vjerojatno si imao monitor s manjom rezolucijom :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-06
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine ! 
<ivoks> issss
<ivoks> 5.9. napravim racun na kojem pise 'ovo je racun za uslugu iz kolvoza, datum isporuke je 31.8.2019.'
<ivoks> posaljem racun
<ivoks> ovi se javljaju da racun mora biti izdan 31.8., jer im revizija kaze da se ne moze izdati racun u 9. mjesecu za uslugu iz 8. mjeseca
<ivoks> a po zakonu ne bi smio upisivati lazni datum racuna
<ivoks> porezna izdaje misljenje jos 2014. https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_publikacije/Lists/mislenje33/Display.aspx?id=19020
<ivoks> u kojem kaze da datum je datum racuna nebitan ako postoji datum isporuke
<ivoks> a ovi u reviziji to ne znaju
<ivoks> kaj bi ja sad trebao, cekati zadnju sekundu u mjesecu kako bi izdao racun?
<ivoks> i onda ce me jos jebat sto sam racun izdao u subotu, izvan radnog vremena :D
<obrut> ja uredno izdajem racune u tekucem mjesecu za usluge iz prethodnog
<obrut> nikakv problem
<obrut> samo sto nemam nekakvu stavku "datum isporuke", nego u opisu "usluga za taj i taj mjesec"
<ivoks> obrut: ma naravno
<ivoks> meni se drzavne instuticje putem funkcije random() javljaju da to nije dobro
<ivoks> sve je ok godinama, i onda nije u redu za lipanj
<ivoks> pa druga... sve je ok godinama, nije u redu za kolovoz
<ivoks> ma to su takvi tikvani
<ivoks> zakomplicirali su sa svim tim pravilima i sad imamo sranja
<ivoks> sve moraju kontrolirati, sve moraju znati, nitko ih ne smije prevariti
<jelly-home> ivoks: svi telekomi lažu i pišu da je datum izdavanja računa 31.08.
<jelly-home> a fizički ne možeš izbrojati i naplatiti pozive dok ne dođe 2019-09-01 00:00:00 +0200 
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> dakle, moras lagati
<ivoks> to je varanje na racunu
<Mmike> ja nemam to
<Mmike> racune za odredjeni mjesec izdam u tom mjesecu
<Mmike> obicno na zadnji dan tog mjeseca
<Mmike> jer u zakon veli da datum racuna mora bit onaj kad je usluga napravljena
<ivoks> Mmike: vidi gore misljenje porezne uprave
<ivoks> https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_publikacije/Lists/mislenje33/Display.aspx?id=19020
<ivoks> vrijeme izdavanja racuna nema veze skoro s nicim
<ivoks> vazno je vrijeme isporuke
<ivoks> Ako je oporezivi događaj nastao, a nije izdan račun obveza obračuna PDV-a nastaje kada je nastao oporezivi događaj tj. kada su dobra isporučena ili usluge obavljene. 
<Mmike> ne znam koliko je to misljenje relevantno
<Mmike> u zakonu jasno pise da se racun mora izraditi/izdati u istom mjesecu kad je usluga napravljena ili kad su dobra isporucena
<Mmike> bas zbog PDVa
<ivoks> di to jasno pise u zakonu?
<ivoks> misljenje porezne uprave *je* relevantno :)
<ivoks> u zakonu se prica samo o tome kada nastaje porezna obveza, a ne o datumima na racunima
<ivoks> porezna obveza nastaje u odredjeno vrijeme, neovisno o tome sto ti pises na svoje racune
<ivoks> neki imaju tromjesecne periode poreznih obveza, pa vezanje na zadnji dan u mjesecu njima nista ne znaci
<ivoks> npr., moja turisticka agencija ima tromjesecni obracun PDV-a
<ivoks> ali IT firma ima mjesecni
<ivoks> u zakonu o PDV-u rijec 'datum' uopce ne postoji
<ivoks> Kako je priopćilo Ministarstvo unutarnjih poslova u petak, tijekom srpnja na hrvatskim prometnicama poginule su 24 osobe što je smanjenje za 25 posto u odnosu na isti mjesec prošle godine kada su u prometnim nesrećama poginule 32 osobe. U kolovozu je u prometnim nesrećama poginulo 25 osoba, što je pad od 43 posto budući da je u istom razdoblju prošle godine poginulo 44 osoba.
<ivoks> cini se da kazne od 30.000kn djeluju
<CrazyLemon> obrut jesi vidio Å¡ta rade ovi slovenci na vuelti :)
<Mmike> ivoks,bum iskopo sutra, pravilnik o PDVu to veli i, mislim, zakon o fiskalizaciji
<Mmike> hm, mozda imas pravo ipak - ako ne pise datum isporuke dobra/usluge, onda se smatra da je to datum kad je izdan racun
<Mmike> ali ako pise, onda se to uzima
<Mmike> s time da mi to nema smisla
<Mmike> jer u knjige URA/IRA ulaze racuni kad su izdani
<Mmike> a ne kad je datum isporuke
<Mmike> znaci, ako si izdao racun 5.3, za uslugu koja je obavljena u 2gom mjesecu, PDV je nastao u drugom mjesecu
<Mmike> ali tebi taj racun ulazi u knjigu IRA u trecem mjesecu
<Mmike> i onda ti PDV ne stima
<Mmike> tj, vjerojatno knjigovodza mora na neki posebni konto preknjizavati obvezu PDVa nastalu prema kupcu i prema mjestu isporuke (mjesto isporuke je skladiste ili kaj vec, a ako je usluga, onda imas samo jedno mjesto isporuke)
<Mmike> nemam pojma ;)
<Mmike> idem pitat na FB
<Mmike> ivoks, https://plaviured.hr/vodici/racun-kada-ga-izdajete/
<Mmike> mene, btwb, bas zanima kak ce tko platit kaznu od 30k kuna :)
<Mmike> ivoks, daklem, smije se kak si ti rekao
<Mmike> datum racuna i broj racuna moraju ic slijedno
<Mmike> znaci 5..5 izdas racun 55, 6.5 izdas racun 56, 7.5 izdas racun 57
<Mmike> ali datum isporuke za ta tri racuna ne mora bit slijedan
<Mmike> racun 55 moze imat datum isporuke isto 5.5, racun 56 moze imat datum isporuke 30.4, a racun 57 moze imat datum ispourke 10.4
<Mmike> bitno je jedino da kad si 'zatvorio' obracunsko razdoblje ('predao PDV'), onda vishe nemosh racun izdavat za to razdoblje
<Mmike> btw, za datume po racunima imas u 3 zakona: zakon o racunovodstvu, zakon o pdvu, i zakon o fiskalizaciji
<Mmike> u prva dva pise da ako datum isporuke nije isti kao i datum racuna da onda moras na racun staviti datum isporuke
<Mmike> u ovom mom gornjem primjeru racuni 55 ide u knjigu IRA za 5ti mjesec, a racuni 56 i 57 idu u knjigu IRA za 4ti mjesec
<Mmike> i to je skroz legit
<Mmike> pa ce ti knjiga ira, kad ju poslozis po redu, imat brojeve racuna koji nisu po redu
<Mmike> sto je legit
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-07
<ivoks> Mmike: kao sto sam rekao, zakon o pdv-u uopce nema rijec 'datum' u cijelom zakonu
<ivoks> datum je opcenito nebitan; bitan je samo obracunski period
<ivoks> i tako porezna obveza nastaje u onom obracunskom periodu u kojem je roba/usluga isporucena
<ivoks> iznimke su samo ako racun izdas toliko kasno da vise ne mozes namiriti obvezu u obracunskom periodu u kojem si trebao; tada se za obracunski period uzima onaj kada je racun izdan
<Mmike> ivoks, nah, ne bas
<Mmike> Clanak 79 zakona o PDVu:
<Mmike> (1) Račun mora sadržavati sljedeće podatke:</p>
<Mmike> <p>
<Mmike> 1. broj računa i datum izdavanja,</p>
<Mmike> 5. datum isporuke dobara ili obavljenih usluga ili datum primitka predujma u računu za predujam, ako se taj datum može odrediti i razlikuje se od datuma izdavanja računa,</p>
<Mmike> stovise, pise ti da datum racuna nesmije bit veci od 15 dana od datuma isporuka dobara ili obavljanja usluge
<Mmike> datum jest bitan
<Mmike> https://www.porezna-uprava.hr/HR_publikacije/Lists/mislenje33/Display.aspx?id=18716
<Mmike> cak i tu pise
<Mmike> "Račun se mora izdati najkasnije 15-og dana u mjesecu iza mjeseca u kojem je obavljena oslobođena isporuka dobara unutar Europske unije (uključujući isporuke novih prijevoznih sredstava, dobra koja podliježu trošarinama te premještanje dobara). Navedeni rok odnosi se i na obavljene usluge za koje je primatelj obvezan platiti PDV, međutim ne odnosi se na isporuke dobara i usluga obavljene u tuzemstvu."
<Mmike> znaci, racun napravit 14.5, i do je 'datum racuna' ili 'datum izdavanja racuna'
<Mmike> a 'datum isporuke' ili 'datum obavljanja usluge' je 31.3
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> iako, po ovom gore datum isporuke moze bit i 1.3
<Mmike> al' knjigovodze na FBu tvrde da nemre, moze bit 15 dana nakon izdavanja
<Mmike> ja srecom nemam puno racuna pa mi lako :)
<dodobas> yutro Mmike :)
<Mmike> dodobas, di si, dodobaschichu? :)
<dodobas> evo u uredu ... pisem neku dokumentaciju :)
<Mmike> tehnicku ili specificku? :)
<dodobas> tehnicku ... setup openvpn servera na fedori 30 :)
<dodobas> zadnji put sam setapu ovpn server ... 2014?  2015? :)
<DomaMuffin> Openvpn nema svoju dokumentaciju pa samo na nju aneksiras company-specific parametre ? 
<dodobas> ima, ali ovako imam cookbook za specifican setup, pa ne moram trazit koja kombinacija parametera radi s razlicitim verzijama ovpn-klijenata
<Mmike> juju deploy openvpn --config openvpn.yaml
<Mmike> Tko vidio konfigurirat stvari vise danas :)
<Mmike> jos kazes --to lxd:1, i ovaj sprasi sve u kontejner
<DomaMuffin> Em ti koMtejMere :) Veli kolega jucer, dosao na posao u novoj firmi, mozda je dva tjedna tamo "spasio sam im izgubljenu produkcijsku bazu, bila je u kontejneru "dev17" :) 
<Mmike> pa srca mu
<Mmike> interneti po airportima su fakat losi
<Mmike> iz cista mira se odspojio
<Mmike> a, ne, usteko sam ajfon
<Mmike> i ubntu odmah 'gleee, internet drugi, bolji'
<DomaMuffin> https://www.facebook.com/432504100454363/videos/374346856604061/ #to je rostilj, a ne ti
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, odlicno!
<Mmike> bratic ima takav slican, kupio s amazona
<Mmike> malo je lijepsi
<Mmike> ima sve ficure ovog gore, osim automackog okretaca mesa
<DomaMuffin> Bas mi je fora. Kaj veli ticbra, koliko ga je kostalo zadovoljstvo ? 
<Mmike> oko 200 eura rostilj, oko 200 eura postarina :)
<Mmike> bum ti poslo fotku
<Mmike> jebacki je
<Mmike> ima sve te ladice i pizdarije i sve
<Mmike> i ruckicu za podizanje/spustanje kamina
<Mmike> i mosh ga zatvorit pa koristit kao smoker
<Mmike> jedino nema ovaj 'autoflip' :)
<DomaMuffin> Hmm, za 400€ kupim materijal i svas aparat neki einkelov jednokratni
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> ja kupio u metroju neki za 300 kuna
<Mmike> ima kotacice
<Mmike> i ima resetke (valjkaste male, ne one zljebaste ocajne di se ulje skuplja pa se meso przi umjesto da se pece)
<Mmike> skroz je manualan
<Mmike> al' mislim da ce bit ok
<Mmike> nisam ga stigao jos isprobat :)
<Mmike> to sam kupio preventivno jer je punica imala neke cudne ideje
<Mmike> pa reko, neeee ovo je super
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam se predao. Kupio sam elektricni. 
<dodobas> Mmike: ma kakav juju ... 
<Mmike> dodobas, nah... fali miris u tome
<Mmike> dodobas, sto kakav
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> juju is
<Mmike> fucking amazing
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> 
<Mmike> it really is
<Mmike> pogodi sto ce mi biti prvi task u novoj firmi - objasnit ekipi da je juju fakat - jeben :)
<dodobas> [dodobas@workstation ~]$ juju is
<dodobas> bash: juju: command not found...
<Mmike> snapovi su uzas
<Mmike> i tak, hrpa toga je uzas
<Mmike> al' juju nije medj tim
<Mmike> idem
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ako si placen za to ...
<Mmike> da ne zakasnim na avijon :)
<dodobas> ako nisi, nemoj :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam, ovo je cisti altruizam
<Mmike> k'o wget, recimo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jeben je :)
<dodobas> ah ... nemoj :)
 * Mmike oso
<dodobas> mozes osigurat job security na neki drugi nacin :)
<DomaMuffin> Juju je super , snapovi su zakurac. Juju na redhat moras instalirati korz snap. To ti je zivot
<jelly> a i curl je prešišao wget
<respawn_> d vecer
<DomaMuffin> stig'o debian 9.10 vu vu vu 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-08
<DomaMuffin> jelly, "curl www.example.com/nekaj -o nekaj.html" je brze nego "wget www.example.com/nekaj" ? Koliko, u cemu ? 
<jelly> to nije brže, ali ak treba nešto POST-ati, ili kemijati sa certifikatima
<DomaMuffin> Ahh
<DomaMuffin> zbunio si me s "presisao je" 
<jelly> curl -k https://interni-sajt vs wget --no-check-certificate ...
<DomaMuffin> https://fossbytes.com/lilocked-ransomware-infected-linux-servers/ # pomolimo se Velikom Pingvinu mi kaj imamo exime okolo
<Mmike> jelly, cinkat cu te niksicu! :)
<DomaMuffin> Cekaj, znas covjeka koji je stvorio Niksicko pivo ? WOAH !
<Mmike> U biti znam covjeka koji je stvorio wget :)
<Mmike> dodje mu isto
<Mmike> btw, pijem tak lose pivo da mi je neugodno rec
<Mmike> a platio sam ga 8 dolara
<Mmike> tj, nisam jos, platit cu ga 8 dolara :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, imas skype na linuxu?
<DomaMuffin> Da te posavjetujem, kao mali sam citao ninja romane i to me nemjerljivo obogatilo iskustvom za zivot: Tabasko Pit je pio Australsko pivo u Amerikama ! 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, imam
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kao snap, ili si ga iz .deb paketa instalirao? ako ovo drugo, aj vidi u sources.list.d/skype.list kaj ti pise?
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, da, Foster's
<Mmike> i jeo je stejkove
<Mmike> a Sumiko i Lesli Eldrzidz su jeli makrobiotska sranja :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike, na fedori sam, mislim da je kao flat doslo, sec
<Mmike> Tabasko Pit je uvijek bio moj idol
<Mmike> ah, gedora :/
<Mmike> ima snap za skype
<Mmike> al' muka mi je od snapova
<DomaMuffin> Na poslu imam tuntor, tamo sam iz deba s njihovog weba instalirao
<Mmike> se mosh spojit na poso?
<Mmike> jer .deb postavi /etc/apt/sources.list.d/skype.stavec
<Mmike> a na skyupe.com download ne radi, nemrem skinit .deb
<DomaMuffin> nemrem se spojit na posao, hvaladragom isuseku :) 
<Mmike> hvalis samog sebe, u ovom kontekstu :)
<DomaMuffin> https://www.skype.com/en/get-skype/ , download .deb , meni radi(TM)
<DomaMuffin> da ti ga dcc-am? 
<DomaMuffin> u biti, nemoj da ti ga dccam, 75MB je 
<Mmike> kajjeto, nist
<Mmike> aj probaj
<Mmike> nisam DCC pokrenuo decenijama
<DomaMuffin> cek da se skine. Na tele2 pokucnom sam, a kisa pada :) Bandwith mi je smijesan :) 
<DomaMuffin> veli da bu se za minutu skinul
<DomaMuffin> "https://go.skype.com/thank.you" je zato dead page
<Mmike> da, na tom linku kliknem na 'get linux deb' i onda se desi - nist
<Mmike> aaa
<DomaMuffin> eo saljem ti
<Mmike> nece :/
<Mmike> glupi fajervolovi americanski
<DomaMuffin> "!#$"# cek da nadjem da negdje uploadam
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> skinulo se
<Mmike> tj, nije jos, al bude
<Mmike> mario@mx260 /etc/apt/sources.list.d> cat skype-stable.list 
<Mmike> deb [arch=amd64] https://repo.skype.com/deb stable main
<Mmike> voila :)
<DomaMuffin> Vidi ti ovo, paketi azurirani pred manje od dva tjedna ! 
<Mmike> si vidio? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ti kuzis systemd-resolved
<Mmike> jelly, kaj je sa jebo.me ?!
<Mmike> jelly, neki vmware dobijem, sta si potrgo!
#ubuntu-hr 2020-08-31
<SilverSpace> dan 
<jelly> dzien dobry!
<SilverSpace> sillyslux__: nije stara perilica slozeno od T cjevi za dimnjak 
<SilverSpace> jelly: a je
<jelly> ovdje konačno pala dobra kiša
<SilverSpace> jelly: gdje to 
<SilverSpace> ovdje
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zg malo pada
<jelly> da, ovdje
<jelly> na ćošku od istre, gdje u 80% slučajeva zaobiđe ili preskoči
<SilverSpace> taliju je vidim poharalo 
<SilverSpace> pa došlo i do istre
<jelly> to nema veze, obično padne u Rovinju, Pazinu, Raši, ali ovdje ne
<jelly> neki put s jedne strane kuće pada s druge ne
<SilverSpace> ma to ti se ćini tako svi misle :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-09-01
<dodobas> ytri
<jelly> putro
<jelly> hmph, već je 9. mjesec a od upgradea na focal i dalje ništa
<dodobas> jelly: pa trebas pricekat ... sve ce se u-snap-irat :)
<jelly> i upgrade distre sa 18.04 na 20.04 u snap, odlično :-D
<jelly> kolega ide sam do serversku slagati optiku za FC SAN, pa sam mu poslao jednu prigodnu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-OF6qfHB_g#t=35s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Po lojtrici gor i dol - Marko Novosel :: Duration: 02:35 :: Views: 68,819 uploaded by Kajfolk :: 434 likes :: 26 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> (optika se razvlači po vodilicama iznad rack ormara)
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> SilverSpace: đes ba... nema ne na kanalu u zadnje vrijeme ? :)
<dodobas> dakle ... kako migracija virtualke na drugi host moze crashat virtulaku ... hebo ih hyperV 
<obrut> zas se uopce zajebavate s tim MS pizdarijama ? :)
<obrut> windowsi, hyperv, sta je sljedece ? :)
<dodobas> obrut: ma na to nemam utjecaja ... trenutno sve to vidim ... kao generator dodatnog posla jer moram stalno nesto fiksat
<dodobas> jer nema komunikacije ... dakle procesing traje od 4h ujutro to negdje 11h ... da su samo javili da ce nesto raditi ... nego u 10i30 ... nesto server s mreze :)
<dodobas> *nesto
<SilverSpace> obrut: da bas i nema 
<jelly> dodobas, a gle, imaju fičur, nisu rekli da radi pouzdano ;-)
<jelly> kak možeš selit 1 VM 7 sati, jel ima 20TB diska 
<jelly> mi smo za 7 sati preselili cijelu serversku prije 5 godina
<dodobas> 7h je processing, ne vezano za migraciju VMa ... 
<dodobas> samo sto ga je migracija, prekinula :)
<jelly> možda da drugi put ne rade radove prvog u mjesecu
<dodobas> https://i.redd.it/9ae0x6r2bjk51.jpg
<dodobas> SFW
<sillyslux_> Mmike, jes ti ono uzeo asrock j4105? evo update https://www.fanlesstech.com/2020/09/asrock-j5040-itx-official.html
<sillyslux_> a jos prvog nisi poceo koristit...
<sillyslux_> razmisljam bi li uzeo pinephone s ubuntu touchom
